# *Official Seamaster Club Thread*



## mthwatch

Thanks to you all for your input on this little card we're about to give out...

Post here if you own a Seamaster - of any kind and any date of production. No exclusions. I know there was a lot of interest in a "Seamaster Professional" club...so I guess we'll have to have one too! Why not?

Just post a pic of your Seamaster here and we'll give you a card - and you can do what you like with it. I've seen a couple people use it in their signatures and I think it looks really good. If you need help resizing it to fit, let me know.

I'll get the bal rolling....and I finally get my own card!

Mike

This is my new 45.5mm PO on stainless...










And here's my club membership!


----------



## leee

..


----------



## Nick1016

And here are mine (btw, I usually wear the Bond on a bracelet, but the strap photo came out better)--nice to see the final product on the card!


----------



## mthwatch

Of course! I'll give you the one that I have in my signature...just post it the same way you would your images above....nice PO QoS!!










Here's the signature pic..


----------



## mthwatch

Nick1016 said:


> And here are mine (btw, I usually wear the Bond on a bracelet, but the strap photo came out better)--nice to see the final product on the card!


Beautiful! Welcome..


----------



## Pippotaz




----------



## mthwatch

Pippotaz said:


>


I'm kind of jealous that you're in both clubs...here's a pic for your signature...


----------



## Mize

Here's mine.


----------



## tifosi

Here is my 2254.50. Seamaster Club is a great idea!!


----------



## pz93c

1970 Chromoneter.


----------



## Pippotaz

Eheh looking good


----------



## Blaise

does one in a spa count?in that case, I have two...










and the one currently in the spa









now gimme my card!!!:-d
man it's gonna be a looong thread, I can feel it:-!


----------



## Fergie

Just check out my sig. That's my watch.


----------



## nalk7

heres my baby


----------



## mooster

His and Hers SMP and PO below.


----------



## ThorBob

Wow, seems like I timed the purchase of my first Seamaster perfectly!

My 42mm PO I picked up 2 days ago:










Thor


----------



## DImGR

hello from me too


----------



## Ozz

Here's mine where he's happy the most :-!


----------



## fitter

Heres mine









Can I have a card please
Thanks Neil


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Here's the latest pic of mine - in rural Alabama on Thanksgiving day!!
Can you send me the membership card?
Bart


----------



## IAMsterdam

Group hug from my Seamasters:










That should give me a card :-d


----------



## mthwatch

Mize said:


> Here's mine.


Nice pic....here's your cards!


----------



## mthwatch

tifosi said:


> Here is my 2254.50. Seamaster Club is a great idea!!


You're in...










Welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

pz93c said:


> 1970 Chromoneter.


Welcome to the club..


----------



## mthwatch

Blaise said:


> does one in a spa count?in that case, I have two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the one currently in the spa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now gimme my card!!!:-d
> man it's gonna be a looong thread, I can feel it:-!


Hahaha - here it is...sorry for the delay. I do have SOME things to do on a Sunday ;-)


----------



## mthwatch

Fergie said:


> Just check out my sig. That's my watch.


Then here's something else for your signature...find some room!


----------



## mthwatch

mooster said:


> His and Hers SMP and PO below.


I've always loved that wrist shot of the PO..very nice.

Here you are:


----------



## mthwatch

ThorBob said:


> Wow, seems like I timed the purchase of my first Seamaster perfectly!
> 
> My 42mm PO I picked up 2 days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Beautiful...welcome to the club!


----------



## mthwatch

DImGR said:


> hello from me too


Welcome....nice pic!


----------



## mthwatch

Ozz said:


> Here's mine where he's happy the most :-!


Crazy picture! That's what I hope to be doing with my PO next week in the Caribbean...


----------



## mthwatch

fitter said:


> Heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a card please
> Thanks Neil


Hi Neil, I really like the chrono...here's your card. Welcome...


----------



## mthwatch

bartwatkins said:


> Here's the latest pic of mine - in rural Alabama on Thanksgiving day!!
> Can you send me the membership card?
> Bart


Hi Bart, nice looking PO. I wonder every once in a while if I should have gone with orange. Maybe next year....welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

IAMsterdam said:


> Group hug from my Seamasters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should give me a card :-d


Cool collection....I suppose you deserve a card too...


----------



## Bobsnocat

Greetings,
It was intriguing following this thread as it developed. Thanks for your efforts.
I would like to apply for a membership card if I may?
This photo will confirm my ownership of two Seamasters displayed below and the fact that I have no artistic ability whatsoever to photograph them together.
YMMV,
b.


----------



## fitter

mthwatch said:


> Hi Neil, I really like the chrono...here's your card. Welcome...


Thanks not allowed to wear it until christmas
Neil


----------



## mthwatch

Bobsnocat said:


> Greetings,
> It was intriguing following this thread as it developed. Thanks for your efforts.
> I would like to apply for a membership card if I may?
> This photo will confirm my ownership of two Seamasters displayed below and the fact that I have no artistic ability whatsoever to photograph them together.
> YMMV,
> b.


Luckily, no artistic ability required. However, you make up for it with a well written post....welcome to our little club.


----------



## fitter

Could I get a small copy of the card for my sig or could I copy and paste
(just dont want to take liberties)
Neil


----------



## Ozz

mthwatch said:


> Crazy picture! That's what I hope to be doing with my PO next week in the Caribbean...


Have fun there!

Make sure you have a good camera with you, these were taken with a very cheap disposable 'waterproof' camera. The camera worked fine - although below 17 m it stopped functioning, couldn't handle the pressure, I had to ascend some meters again to release the shutter 

What's that down there?










leopard shark b-)










Now, where's my card :-!

PS great job you did on that one and thanks for setting it all up.


----------



## mthwatch

fitter said:


> Could I get a small copy of the card for my sig or could I copy and paste
> (just dont want to take liberties)
> Neil


No problem - here it is:


----------



## mthwatch

Ozz said:


> Have fun there!
> 
> Make sure you have a good camera with you, these were taken with a very cheap disposable 'waterproof' camera. The camera worked fine - although below 17 m it stopped functioning, couldn't handle the pressure, I had to ascend some meters again to release the shutter
> 
> What's that down there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leopard shark b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, where's my card :-!
> 
> PS great job you did on that one and thanks for wetting it all up.


Thanks, and I appreciate the advice|> I didn't give you your card?

Here it is:


----------



## fitter

mthwatch said:


> No problem - here it is:


Thanks :-!
Neil


----------



## naihet

sorry havent updated the pictures but my two SMPs  (2265.80 and the 2220.80)


----------



## mthwatch

naihet said:


> sorry havent updated the pictures but my two SMPs  (2265.80 and the 2220.80)


Welcome to the club..


----------



## Paperbill

My favorite watches....Thanks for statring this club.


----------



## Paperbill




----------



## Paperbill




----------



## Paperbill

sorry for the multiple post, working on getting the pic;s posted.

Can I please have membership?


----------



## RT24k

May i join this club?


----------



## tomee

im in


----------



## eyen

my 4 days old seamaster, my daily watch now.


----------



## HogRider

Here is my 2254.50 - the day I bought it and a glamour shot from a few weeks ago.


----------



## mthwatch

Paperbill said:


>


No problem....welcome to the club!


----------



## mthwatch

RT24k said:


> May i join this club?


Of course...that's a nice looking Seamaster. You're in!


----------



## mthwatch

tomee said:


> im in


You know, in general I'm not a huge fan of chronographs. But this watch is changing my mind...very nice. Welcome.


----------



## mthwatch

HogRider said:


> Here is my 2254.50 - the day I bought it and a glamour shot from a few weeks ago.


Very nice. I hope you enjoy this little card.


----------



## mthwatch

Paperbill said:


> sorry for the multiple post, working on getting the pic;s posted.
> 
> Can I please have membership?


Wait, you have two PO's? That's pretty awesome. I was really thinking about getting another one next year...but I really love the Bond SMP also. Looks like I'm not the only nut obsessed with the PO. Its amazing how big a difference 3mm can make..


----------



## mikeand

Here's mine on a Bond nato.










I've had this one for a little over a year now and love it. But, I am starting to think that he might be happy to have a big brother (aka a 45.5mm PO). My wallet says no, but I may not be able to hold out much longer...o|


----------



## mthwatch

mikeand said:


> Here's mine on a Bond nato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this one for a little over a year now and love it. But, I am starting to think that he might be happy to have a big brother (aka a 45.5mm PO). My wallet says no, but I may not be able to hold out much longer...o|


I was in the exact same boat. Now I have a 45.5 PO. Good luck.


----------



## Deucer

:-!:-!
Can I get a card?


----------



## mthwatch

Deucer said:


> :-!:-!
> Can I get a card?


Of course, that looks like a SMP to me....


----------



## ac/dc

Here it is........... wearing leather !


----------



## ac/dc

Whoops.............


----------



## Cruzn

Guess i qualify as well


----------



## Presario

Mike, final card looks great. Can't wait to join the club. Here's my PO, which was also my wedding present. It loves to be photographed I tell ya! :-!


----------



## naihet

thanks mthwatch!...

a big thank you for spending the time creating such a great card and also handing them out to everyone.


----------



## OzO

hi mate!

Here are my two Seamasters. A Seamaster 120m and an Aqua Terra Quartz on a dark brown Hirsch Rally Strap









And another shot of my Seamaster 120m









May I kindly join this illustrious club?


----------



## sunster

Here's my PO


----------



## Phrooq

And here is mine.


----------



## Caribbean Soul

My 2531.80 SMP on the wrist:










Thanks,
--Keith


----------



## mincuss4

here's the most 'unloved' seamaster among Omega enthusiasts:-










i am either an idiot or a genius to buy it....but i love it all the same..
with that said i think i deserve a membership card don't you think? :-d


----------



## MickK

Hi all. I'm a newbie here so bear with me!!

I have 2 Seamasters, 1 Vintage-










and 1 new











 Great Forum, Thanks.


----------



## fitter

I love the PO 
gonna have to sweet talk the wife
Neil

p.s anybody know how you add the pic as your sig ??
Neil


----------



## mthwatch

ac/dc said:


> Whoops.............


Nice....welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

Cruzn said:


> Guess i qualify as well


I suppose you qualify....haha, welcome!


----------



## inlanding

Here you go - love these Seamasters...

Glen


----------



## mthwatch

Presario said:


> Matt, final card looks great. Can't wait to join the club. Here's my PO, which was also my wedding present. It loves to be photographed I tell ya! :-!


Wow, those are some amazing photos. Thanks again for all of your help...


----------



## mthwatch

inlanding said:


> Here you go - love these Seamasters...
> 
> Glen


Wecome to the club!


----------



## CajunMike

Thanks Mth for all your hard work with the "Card". Its exceptional and here is my application for membership.

Seamaster 2054.50










Planet Ocean










1950ish Seamaster Caliber 351 bumper


----------



## Madrox

can i join too?


----------



## ripper

Im late but here are pics of my *Seamaster*.


----------



## Sappie66

Hi there! Here is my entry.


----------



## Ozz

Presario said:


> Matt, final card looks great. Can't wait to join the club. Here's my PO, which was also my wedding present. It loves to be photographed I tell ya! :-!


Wow, those are great pics |>


----------



## jwalther

Finally got a picture of my pair.


----------



## mthwatch

CajunMike said:


> Thanks Mth for all your hard work with the "Card". Its exceptional and here is my application for membership.
> 
> Seamaster 2054.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planet Ocean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950ish Seamaster Caliber 351 bumper


Thanks very much. Its a pleasure. Welcome...


----------



## mthwatch

Raybot said:


> can i join too?


Sure, make some room in there beside your Speedmaster card..


----------



## mthwatch

ripper said:


> Im late but here are pics of my *Seamaster*.


Nice pics...but that middle one is amazing. Nicely done, and welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

Sappie66 said:


> Hi there! Here is my entry.


That's a nice little collection...

Welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

jwalther said:


> Finally got a picture of my pair.


I love that! I think its really pretty cool to have two watches that, while not being exactly the same, are pretty close! I think my wife would have me committed if I got _another_ PO - but I'm thinking about it!


----------



## david12345654

d


----------



## ripper

Thanks! And thank you for the card!


----------



## AAH

My entry...


----------



## isaac1974

here is my love, sorry, my seamaster.............fantastic watch, fantastic quality


----------



## Ozz

Good to see you back here Ripper. Hope to see more of your great pics!


----------



## BreaknecK

Busch Light!


----------



## Paperbill

mthwatch said:


> Wait, you have two PO's? That's pretty awesome. I was really thinking about getting another one next year...but I really love the Bond SMP also. Looks like I'm not the only nut obsessed with the PO. Its amazing how big a difference 3mm can make..


The PO is my favorite watch.....I am a nut, lol. You are right the 3mm does make a difference


----------



## Paperbill

Paperbill said:


> sorry for the multiple post, working on getting the pic;s posted.
> 
> Can I please have membership?


Can I have membership?


----------



## OddE

Excellent idea!

Here's my membership application.


----------



## BreaknecK

Great job on the card. May I join? My pic taking skills are not up to snuff...but my SMP is! However, after seeing all these lovely POs out there...I feel my SMP needs a brother to pal around with. I can take them on trips to the ocean. Or just chill at the beach in Malibu, its only miles away. In due time.


----------



## Paperbill

I love the white gmt


----------



## Paperbill

Paperbill said:


> I love the white gmt


Is the white gmt still avail?


----------



## trex

Thanks for all your hard work Matt, the card looks great. Hope your not sick of handing them out yet. Here's my one and only Seamaster.
Rex


----------



## mthwatch

AAH said:


> My entry...


That looks familiar...45.5? Here you are:


----------



## mthwatch

isaac1974 said:


> here is my love, sorry, my seamaster.............fantastic watch, fantastic quality


Beautiful pics....nice watch too;-)


----------



## mthwatch

Paperbill said:


> Can I have membership?


Of course! You're in...










here's the sig picture..


----------



## mthwatch

OddE said:


> Excellent idea!
> 
> Here's my membership application.


Membership granted...


----------



## mthwatch

BreaknecK said:


> Great job on the card. May I join? My pic taking skills are not up to snuff...but my SMP is! However, after seeing all these lovely POs out there...I feel my SMP needs a brother to pal around with. I can take them on trips to the ocean. Or just chill at the beach in Malibu, its only miles away. In due time.


You're going to end up with one. When I said, "in due time" it ended up being about 4 days...










Welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

trex said:


> Thanks for all your hard work Matt, the card looks great. Hope your not sick of handing them out yet. Here's my one and only Seamaster.
> Rex


I don't know where the "Matt" came from...my name is Michael, but sometimes I shorten it to Mike....I'm not being sensitive. But my name is Michael!

This has been a lot of fun and I look forward to doing this until 2010 - when someone comes up with a new card design!


----------



## jmsrolls

My only two at the present:

















Fr. John†


----------



## mthwatch

jmsrolls said:


> My only two at the present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fr. John†


"At the moment". I love hearing that!


----------



## brad in nc




----------



## ac/dc

Just Testing the new signature !

Hope it works


----------



## ac/dc

ac/dc said:


> Just Testing the new signature !
> 
> Hope it works


Hmm, , didnt work

Ok guys, , how Do I get the Seamaster Club Card to show in all posts and replies. ( I have uploaded the small one to photobucket, and also saved it on the PC )

Craig


----------



## tangkiahkhang

Here is mine : )


am i the first member with Pre-Bond? b-)

Series No.:49550386
Location: Malaysia


----------



## naihet

ac/dc said:


> Hmm, , didnt work
> 
> Ok guys, , how Do I get the Seamaster Club Card to show in all posts and replies. ( I have uploaded the small one to photobucket, and also saved it on the PC )
> 
> Craig


gday craig... it should work just by putting the img link from photobucket into your signature. At least that is what i did!


----------



## trex

mthwatch said:


> I don't know where the "Matt" came from...my name is Michael, but sometimes I shorten it to Mike....I'm not being sensitive. But my name is Michael!
> 
> Sorry Michael, thought I read your name was Matt somewhere in the thread. Probably just not paying attention as usual.
> Rex


----------



## sunster

sunster said:


> Here's my PO


No card for me yet?


----------



## gaopa

Sure, sign me up! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## althaur

Here's a very bad phone shot of my PO.


----------



## david12345654

Here's mine


----------



## Statts

Here's my PO










Can I have a card to go with my Speedy one? Ta!


----------



## Paperbill

mthwatch said:


> Of course! You're in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the sig picture..


Thank you!!!


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

Okay - experiment time...
Now that you have sent me my Seamaster club card and Fr John had previously sent me my Speedmaster club card, I have modified my signature. Just testing out how that looks here.


----------



## Nick1016

bartwatkins said:


> Okay - experiment time...
> Now that you have sent me my Seamaster club card and Fr John had previously sent me my Speedmaster club card, I have modified my signature. Just testing out how that looks here.


To each his own...but I prefer the side-by-side approach (see my sig).


----------



## SCRIBBLEDEAN

I just now changed mine - still not quite as good looking as yours but it took me a while to figure out how to do this.


----------



## mcop10

2264.50 for me. glad to be part of the club


----------



## Sunshine86

Here is a really poor shot of my 2255.80 (Sorry, my camera absolutely sucks.):









The whole crew:


----------



## mthwatch

tangkiahkhang said:


> Here is mine : )
> 
> am i the first member with Pre-Bond? b-)
> 
> Series No.:49550386
> Location: Malaysia


I almost bought this one a few weeks ago on the 'bay...might have to give it another look. Welcome..


----------



## mthwatch

sunster said:


> No card for me yet?


Sorry...here it is!


----------



## mthwatch

gaopa said:


> Sure, sign me up! Cheers, Bill P.


Welcome Bill..


----------



## mthwatch

althaur said:


> Here's a very bad phone shot of my PO.


Its not too bad...but soon you'll find yourself buying a very expensive camera. To take pictures of your watch...


----------



## mthwatch

david12345654 said:


> Here's mine


I'm really loving that blue dial...


----------



## mthwatch

Statts said:


> Here's my PO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have a card to go with my Speedy one? Ta!


Now that is an attractive watch...it also happens to be the same watch I have. Someone out there has good taste...


----------



## mthwatch

mcop10 said:


> 2264.50 for me. glad to be part of the club


Sure does look nice with a proper jacket...

Welcome to the club!


----------



## mthwatch

Sunshine86 said:


> Here is a really poor shot of my 2255.80 (Sorry, my camera absolutely sucks.):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole crew:


No problem. I don't think anyone is offended....welcome to our club!


----------



## BlackLight

*Are these allowed?*

:-x


----------



## mthwatch

*Re: Are these allowed?*

Of course! Welcome...I see you already have your card..


----------



## ac/dc

Testing signature again


----------



## ac/dc

and it didnt work , , , again..............


----------



## ac/dc

Ha, , but that time it did...

Sorry for wasting space here guys !


----------



## mthwatch

ac/dc said:


> Ha, , but that time it did...
> 
> Sorry for wasting space here guys !


haha - you can preview your signature when you're editing it. You don't have to post to test it. If it works then it will show up in the test...but thanks for adding to the post count!


----------



## althaur

No worries, but you missed mine.  I'm assuming I can just save the pics and add them.


----------



## WiscOmega

Honored to be part of da club....


----------



## ChiefK

My proof/admission ticket:


----------



## mthwatch

althaur said:


> No worries, but you missed mine.  I'm assuming I can just save the pics and add them.


Sorry about that...


----------



## mthwatch

WiscOmega said:


> Honored to be part of da club....


Thanks a lot, welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

ChiefK said:


> My proof/admission ticket:


That's a cool collection....is that a 42 or a 45.5?


----------



## Remember2

Wohuu! ...I'm in (I hope) :thanks

Here's mine:


----------



## OzO

no love for my 2 seamasters.... (page 4)
:-(


----------



## Statts

mthwatch said:


> Now that is an attractive watch...it also happens to be the same watch I have. Someone out there has good taste...


Great minds think alike! Thanks for the card and all your work on this :-!


----------



## ChiefK

Thank you, it's a 45.5. I started with the PO Chrono and recently exchanged it for this. The face of the Chrono had a little too much going on for me.


----------



## mthwatch

OzOmega said:


> no love for my 2 seamasters.... (page 4)
> :-(


Sorry, this thread gets confusing after a while! Welcome..


----------



## mthwatch

Remember2 said:


> Wohuu! ...I'm in (I hope) :thanks
> 
> Here's mine:


Cool picture!


----------



## mthwatch

ChiefK said:


> Thank you, it's a 45.5. I started with the PO Chrono and recently exchanged it for this. The face of the Chrono had a little too much going on for me.


Yeah, I kind of feel the same way about chronos in general. I like a nice, clean dial. A coworker is hooked on the PO chrono and I'm trying to sway him towards a simpler dial...


----------



## El Presidente

:-!


----------



## Noisy Nova

My three Omegas:


----------



## Alpha_Tango

Nice idea Mike.. these are the ones I have..



















..and the one I had :-(


----------



## mthwatch

El Presidente said:


> :-!


The first "upside down" PO...


----------



## mthwatch

Noisy Nova said:


> My three Omegas:


I like the 2254 more everytime I see it...


----------



## mthwatch

Alpha_Tango said:


> Nice idea Mike.. these are the ones I have..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the one I had :-(


Wow, I don't think I've ever seen a SMP red dial before! Cool...


----------



## AAH

Actually it is a 42mm..... Thanks for all the hard work you put into this..... It is greatly appreciated!



mthwatch said:


> That looks familiar...45.5? Here you are:


----------



## Zeek805

Here is my 2254.50. I took the pictures with my iphone, so forgive the quality. I will put up some high res. photos later. I NEED to have a card


----------



## OzO

mthwatch said:


> Sorry, this thread gets confusing after a while! Welcome..


Thank you sir! you're a gentleman and a scholar!
:-!


----------



## Zidane

Very cool! Here's mine.


----------



## mthwatch

Zeek805 said:


> Here is my 2254.50. I took the pictures with my iphone, so forgive the quality. I will put up some high res. photos later. I NEED to have a card


Hey, as long as I can make it out...welcome...


----------



## mthwatch

Zidane said:


> Very cool! Here's mine.


Very cool picture..everytime I see a PO with orange numbers I start to get a little bit jealous....very cool splash of color!

Welcome to the club!


----------



## rscmaine

Hope I'm not too late...

SMP Chrono 2599.80 running inside one second every 15 days...Best timekeeper I've ever owned!:-!


----------



## vergos_j

Here Here is mine......
and some photos from summer holydays in Heaven on Earth, Cuba






























































http://i531.photobucket.com/albums/dd352/vergos_j/DSC00603.jpg


----------



## Jarus

Here's mine


----------



## Caesar

Here's one for starters. Next week I'll try to post another with better images.


----------



## vininull

I want to join too!


----------



## mthwatch

rscmaine said:


> Hope I'm not too late...
> 
> SMP Chrono 2599.80 running inside one second every 15 days...Best timekeeper I've ever owned!:-!


Wow. My PO so far is running about +10 seconds a month, which is pretty great in my opinion, but you should consider yourself privileged to have a watch be so amazingly accurate! Welcome...


----------



## mthwatch

vergos_j said:


> Here Here is mine......
> and some photos from summer holydays in Heaven on Earth, Cuba


Fantastic pictures! That looks like a time warp!

Welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

Caesar said:


> Here's one for starters. Next week I'll try to post another with better images.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## mthwatch

vininull said:


> I want to join too!


I really do like those 2254's. I think I may need to add that to my little collection next year...

Welcome!


----------



## Zeek805

mthwatch said:


> I really do like those 2254's. I think I may need to add that to my little collection next year...


Why yes, yes you do!


----------



## mthwatch

Jarus said:


> Here's mine


I think I missed you....welcome to the club!


----------



## lindirk

Just joined the club, looking forward to Seamaster card!


----------



## mthwatch

lindirk said:


> Just joined the club, looking forward to Seamaster card!


Wow, nice pic! Welcome to the club...


----------



## vergos_j

test, test , checking.....


----------



## vergos_j

Hmmmm it did NOT worked....


----------



## Clemi

Hi!

Here's a pic of my pretty beaten up Seamaster:










Take care
Clemi


----------



## mthwatch

Clemi said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here's a pic of my pretty beaten up Seamaster:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care
> Clemi


Doesn't look bad from here....I'd take it!

Welcome..


----------



## jbr

How about this James Bond model









Anyone know why the hands are invisible in a very dark room?


----------



## AndrewS

Great idea! don't have a pic of my 2254, so here's my 1964 model:

IMG]http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w242/wolflarson_photos/DSC_1171.jpg[/IMG]

card please!!


----------



## smarty62

Hi all,

haven't had a lot of time for WIS for some months, buit here's a pic of my collection:










Greets
Gerhard


----------



## mthwatch

AndrewS said:


> Great idea! don't have a pic of my 2254, so here's my 1964 model:
> 
> IMG]http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w242/wolflarson_photos/DSC_1171.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> card please!!


welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

smarty62 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> haven't had a lot of time for WIS for some months, buit here's a pic of my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greets
> Gerhard


Very nice collection! Welcome to our club!


----------



## mthwatch

I'm going to be out of town for a week and away from my computer. Would someone be willing to hand out the Seamaster Club Cards until I return? I would really appreciate it!

Mike


----------



## EngenZerO

my new baby... see attached... guess i need a card...


----------



## Zeek805

mthwatch said:


> I'm going to be out of town for a week and away from my computer. Would someone be willing to hand out the Seamaster Club Cards until I return? I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Mike


I'll do my best to pick up the slack!


----------



## Zeek805

EngenZerO said:


> my new baby... see attached... guess i need a card...


welcome!


----------



## anfro

Hello! I just picked up a 2255.80 myself. You guys are making me want to pick up another one with a black face now ;-)

Can I get a membership card as well? 

I spent many an hour on this forum researching before making my purchase, and learned quite a bit of useful information. Sorry for the low quality pics, I need a better camera! Viva Omega!


----------



## Zeek805

anfro said:


> Hello! I just picked up a 2255.80 myself. You guys are making me want to pick up another one with a black face now ;-)
> 
> Can I get a membership card as well?
> 
> I spent many an hour on this forum researching before making my purchase, and learned quite a bit of useful information. Sorry for the low quality pics, I need a better camera! Viva Omega!


watch looks great! Here ya go!


----------



## base615

Woohoo, I qualify for a club at last!

1958 Omega Seamaster (Cal 501)









1974 Omega Seamaster (Cal 1012)









Cheers,

Craig


----------



## jbr

jbr said:


> How about this James Bond model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know why the hands are invisible in a very dark room?


Do I get a card for this??


----------



## Zeek805

base615 said:


> Woohoo, I qualify for a club at last!
> 
> 1958 Omega Seamaster (Cal 501)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1974 Omega Seamaster (Cal 1012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Craig


Great looking vintages, pleasure to have ya!


----------



## Zeek805

jbr said:


> Do I get a card for this??


of course. I am also a longines and omega owner...


----------



## Enron

My 2254.50 finally arrived!


----------



## conkerking

Just the one, all I need (for now!)


----------



## seaop1

Here's my favorite although I don't have a wrist shot. I'm finally used to the weight.


----------



## joelmor

Here's mine - 2254.50. My favorite. 










I'd love to have a 'membership card.'

Thanks

Joel


----------



## harlansmart

Seamasters.....mmmmmm


----------



## Zeek805

Enron said:


> My 2254.50 finally arrived!


can't get enough of the 2254


----------



## Zeek805

conkerking said:


> Just the one, all I need (for now!)


the bond looks great on your wrist!


----------



## Zeek805

joelmor said:


> Here's mine - 2254.50. My favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to have a 'membership card.'
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joel


ask, and you shall recieve.


----------



## Zeek805

harlansmart said:


> Seamasters.....mmmmmm


that picture makes me really jealous


----------



## boxie987

*cool.. a Seamaster club *

b-)


----------



## Zeek805

*Re: cool.. a Seamaster club *



boxie987 said:


> b-)


I like the strap on your first photo


----------



## boxie987

*Re: cool.. a Seamaster club *

it's a blue NATO... a favorite (wear it more than the bracelet)
thanks


----------



## nav

Can i join too? sorry pics not too clear :-d


----------



## Zeek805

nav said:


> Can i join too? sorry pics not too clear :-d


of course....beautiful watch


----------



## boxie987

*Re: cool.. a Seamaster club *

i'd love a membership card


----------



## anfro

Are these going to be actual cards or just electronic ones?


----------



## Zeek805

*Re: cool.. a Seamaster club *



boxie987 said:


> i'd love a membership card


Lets see your seamaster!


----------



## Zeek805

anfro said:


> Are these going to be actual cards or just electronic ones?


I believe that they will just be electronic. If you read the other post regarding the club, I think there was a consensus that real cards will involve too much time/effort.


----------



## boxie987

*Re: cool.. a Seamaster club *

posted before


----------



## boxie987

*Re: cool.. a Seamaster club *



Zeek805 said:


> Lets see your seamaster!


see a few posts up (207) :thanks


----------



## Zeek805

*Re: cool.. a Seamaster club *



boxie987 said:


> see a few posts up (207) :thanks


thought I gave ya one...


----------



## omegawatchlvr

Here are mine for now(never now whats 2 come;-)) Can i have the membership card now? To bad the bond came out blurry but ow well will make an other one soon! for now here are some pics shot 2day

Thanks

David


----------



## Zeek805

omegawatchlvr said:


> Here are mine for now(never now whats 2 come;-)) Can i have the membership card now? To bad the bond came out blurry but ow well will make an other one soon! for now here are some pics shot 2day
> 
> Thanks
> 
> David


the 2254 looks great!


----------



## omegawatchlvr

thanks yeah kinda amazed myself with the 2254 pic and well the bond just did not wanna play in the sea today altough i tried!


----------



## omegawatchlvr

At Harlansmart why do you have to bond smp's the reason is because i'm looking for a second one and i need someone to convince me it's not just smp crazyness

David


----------



## omegawatchlvr

Hey i sometimes see people with multiple pictures in there signature how do i do that? Or does it take some supperdoeper technical thing:roll:

David


----------



## ej86

Here's mine!!!

Unfortunately I can't embed pics, or take good ones.


----------



## khw

Hi, I am new here. Here are mine.








regards


----------



## omegawatchlvr

khw those are some drooling worthy sm300's you got the . To qoute the words of a certain bond girl: Beautifull!

David


----------



## boxie987

love the beach shot


----------



## khw

omegawatchlvr said:


> khw those are some drooling worthy sm300's you got the . To qoute the words of a certain bond girl: Beautifull!
> 
> David


Thanks, the first one I got is the one with nato strap. I paid $700 for it 12 years ago. It was from UK. The bezel was stuck. I put some baby oil  to loose the bezel. 2 years later, another SM300. Last month, I got a PO. They are all beautiful. Quote from Bond: "It is Omega"

regards


----------



## VG3

Here's my one and only... have it on steal now, but haven't had the opportunity to take a picture of it yet. :-!


----------



## Zeek805

ej86 said:


> Here's mine!!!
> 
> Unfortunately I can't embed pics, or take good ones.


welcome!


----------



## Zeek805

khw said:


> Hi, I am new here. Here are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards


nice collection


----------



## Zeek805

VG3 said:


> Here's my one and only... have it on steal now, but haven't had the opportunity to take a picture of it yet. :-!


that strap looks sharp!


----------



## rsscertified

Can I join this club? Here's my very first luxury watch, and my first choice is Omega - my new SMP:


----------



## Zeek805

rsscertified said:


> Can I join this club? Here's my very first luxury watch, and my first choice is Omega - my new SMP:


another 2254! welcome


----------



## Presario

khw said:


> Hi, I am new here. Here are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards


That is sweet! Awesome trio of Seamasters.

Mike, just wanted to apologize. I was the one that posted your name as Matt by mistake. Won't happen again!


----------



## Feh

Proud owner of a 2220.80 :-!


----------



## gordacio

My SMP GMT came in a neat little package today. :-d I want to thank Fr John and the forum AD for all their help! 

It is true what you all say... your first Omega will not be your last. 

Here are some photos of my new beautiful pieces. Too bad I can't take good enough photos to justify...


----------



## Zeek805

Feh said:


> Proud owner of a 2220.80 :-!


nice bond...


----------



## Zeek805

gordacio said:


> My SMP GMT came in a neat little package today. :-d I want to thank Fr John and the forum AD for all their help!
> 
> It is true what you all say... your first Omega will not be your last.
> 
> Here are some photos of my new beautiful pieces. Too bad I can't take good enough photos to justify...


That GMT is pretty sweet!


----------



## Gerts

Ever since I saw this style Seamaster some 13 years ago I have always wanted one. So the wife has let me treat myself for our 11 year wedding anniversary. I have now had it for 8 days and it was worth the wait.

 Could I be a part of the Seamaster Club?

 For my next watch I have the Moon in sight. Trust me it will not take 13 years for this one.


----------



## tangkiahkhang

jbr said:


> How about this James Bond model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know why the hands are invisible in a very dark room?


It is special done. Because is harmful if it grow in dark when 00 is in mission.


----------



## Zeek805

Gerts said:


> Ever since I saw this style Seamaster some 13 years ago I have always wanted one. So the wife has let me treat myself for our 11 year wedding anniversary. I have now had it for 8 days and it was worth the wait.
> 
> Could I be a part of the Seamaster Club?
> 
> For my next watch I have the Moon in sight. Trust me it will not take 13 years for this one.


great pics


----------



## Gerts

Zeek805,

Thanks :-!


----------



## mthwatch

Hey Zeek, thanks again! I'm back in town and I'll be posting some pics from my vacation tomorrow. It appears that you've done an outstanding job keeping this going...much appreciated!

Mike


----------



## Zeek805

mthwatch said:


> Hey Zeek, thanks again! I'm back in town and I'll be posting some pics from my vacation tomorrow. It appears that you've done an outstanding job keeping this going...much appreciated!
> 
> Mike


My pleasure! I will pass the Internet torch back to you. Great thing you started here. Hope you had a good vacation.

Ryan


----------



## Henkan

Here is my preciousssss....










/Henkan


----------



## mthwatch

Henkan said:


> Here is my preciousssss....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Henkan


Beautiful picture! Welcome to the club....were you nervous having your watch up there? I don't even like setting mine down on my tables!


----------



## 762match

Here's my moded 2254.50 :-!


----------



## Henkan

Hehe its some logs on a table..


----------



## mthwatch

762match said:


> Here's my moded 2254.50 :-!
> View attachment 150377


Nice! Welcome to the club!


----------



## mthwatch

Henkan said:


> Hehe its some logs on a table..


Damn, now I see it! For some reason, I was paying more attention to the watch...


----------



## 2premo

is it too late to join this club?
if not here are a few Seamasters


----------



## 762match

Henkan said:


> Hehe its some logs on a table..


HUH?:think:


----------



## beebox

Here is my coupon for the logo


----------



## mthwatch

2premo said:


> is it too late to join this club?
> if not here are a few Seamasters


Wow..very interesting collection. But it is NEVER too late to join!

Welcome....


----------



## mthwatch

beebox said:


> Here is my coupon for the logo


Very nice shots!


----------



## Type-R

Why so little POC's? <|

here's mine:


----------



## mthwatch

Type-R said:


> Why so little POC's? <|
> 
> here's mine:


I'm guessing that its because they're...expensive!! I like them a lot, although I'm not usually a chrono fan...just too pricey for me. Welcome to the club (an even more exclusive club for you)


----------



## Gregger

These are my two....


----------



## 2premo

I'll be in you neighborhood for the next few days, Christmas with my son in Ocean Beach
he's about you age, just traded me the Steelfish I bought him 2 years ago for Christmas to replace his stolen 67 Speedmaster that was restored, with get this,, another 67 Speedmaster I just finished restoring (he loves the Speedmaster's)


----------



## 2premo

how do I get that cool card on my replies


----------



## msa6712

Does this count?



















if so...I'd like a card as well for my sig block.

Thanks and regards,
Mark


----------



## mthwatch

2premo said:


> I'll be in you neighborhood for the next few days, Christmas with my son in Ocean Beach
> he's about you age, just traded me the Steelfish I bought him 2 years ago for Christmas to replace his stolen 67 Speedmaster that was restored, with get this,, another 67 Speedmaster I just finished restoring (he loves the Speedmaster's)


No kidding? I'm a pretty big Speedmaster fan too. We should meet up while you're in town!


----------



## mthwatch

2premo said:


> how do I get that cool card on my replies


Just post a pic of your Seamaster....I've already replied to your previous post with a membership card!


----------



## mthwatch

msa6712 said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if so...I'd like a card as well for my sig block.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Mark


Welcome Mark, I think a Seamaster GMT certainly works!


----------



## Gharddog03

Here's my 45.5 PO. Awesome idea........



-Genaro


----------



## ttomczak

Late but in hopefully!


----------



## Nathan_Barnes

I want in!!!! Here is my Seamaster Professional 36mm that I got for my birthday in July from my parents!












mthwatch said:


> Thanks to you all for your input on this little card we're about to give out...
> 
> Post here if you own a Seamaster - of any kind and any date of production. No exclusions. I know there was a lot of interest in a "Seamaster Professional" club...so I guess we'll have to have one too! Why not?
> 
> Just post a pic of your Seamaster here and we'll give you a card - and you can do what you like with it. I've seen a couple people use it in their signatures and I think it looks really good. If you need help resizing it to fit, let me know.
> 
> I'll get the bal rolling....and I finally get my own card!
> 
> Mike
> 
> This is my new 45.5mm PO on stainless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my club membership!


----------



## 2premo

that would be great, how do we connect?


----------



## mthwatch

Gharddog03 said:


> Here's my 45.5 PO. Awesome idea........
> 
> -Genaro


Welcome Genaro, nice watch!

On another note, this is my 500th post! Never thought I'd get there...


----------



## mthwatch

ttomczak said:


> Late but in hopefully!


That's definitely a 45.5....welcome


----------



## mthwatch

Nathan_Barnes said:


> I want in!!!! Here is my Seamaster Professional 36mm that I got for my birthday in July from my parents!


I got a card :-(

Nice gift.....I'm slightly jealous, but I'll allow it in...haha. Welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

2premo said:


> that would be great, how do we connect?


Please send me an email and we can discuss meeting up somewhere in OB. Its fun to meet other people with our disease..

[email protected]


----------



## Zandra LaPoI

This is my baby although I can apologise for the rather poor photo!


----------



## mrpete

can I get in?


----------



## newkid

This is my midsize Bond Seamaster.


----------



## mrpete

gee i guess my 4 old seamasters don not couunt!!!!
owell:-(


----------



## msa6712

Thanks for the "membership card"...

regards,
Mark


----------



## mthwatch

Zandra LaPoI said:


> This is my baby although I can apologise for the rather poor photo!


Its not so bad....welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

mrpete said:


> can I get in?


Wow, that's a very cool little collection...


----------



## mthwatch

newkid said:


> This is my midsize Bond Seamaster.


Is that 36 or 38mm?

Welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

mrpete said:


> gee i guess my 4 old seamasters don not couunt!!!!
> owell:-(


I'm really sorry if I missed you - this thread can get confusing!!


----------



## feheri

Hello,

here is mine (attached),
can I get my membersip card 
for this nice picture?








br,
feheri



mthwatch said:


> Thanks to you all for your input on this little card we're about to give out...
> 
> Post here if you own a Seamaster - of any kind and any date of production. No exclusions. I know there was a lot of interest in a "Seamaster Professional" club...so I guess we'll have to have one too! Why not?
> 
> Just post a pic of your Seamaster here and we'll give you a card - and you can do what you like with it. I've seen a couple people use it in their signatures and I think it looks really good. If you need help resizing it to fit, let me know.
> 
> I'll get the bal rolling....and I finally get my own card!
> 
> Mike
> 
> This is my new 45.5mm PO on stainless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my club membership!


----------



## Zandra LaPoI

Thanks, 

I feel I belong now!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Nathan_Barnes

Much appreciated!! Merry Christmas!



mthwatch said:


> I got a card :-(
> 
> Nice gift.....I'm slightly jealous, but I'll allow it in...haha. Welcome!


----------



## mmcleaning

Here is my GMT, awesome watch ya gotta have at least one GMT in your collection:-!


----------



## davieg10c

i want 1!


----------



## mthwatch

davieg10c said:


> i want 1!


Is that a 42mm PO? Very nice...

Welcome!


----------



## canadian.hobo

Hi all, just received my first Omega. My fiance gave it to me for x-mas. Am I a lucky guy or what.
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151229&d=1230303820


----------



## BraniffPages

Here is mine! Bought in 2001.










Carte Si Vous Plait?


----------



## southcarolina1801

Here's an old one!


----------



## msc

hi mike,

this is my 2225.80 and the one on the right is my wife's 2224.80. we would love to have the seamaster membership card..!!


----------



## mthwatch

canadian.hobo said:


> Hi all, just received my first Omega. My fiance gave it to me for x-mas. Am I a lucky guy or what.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=151229&d=1230303820


Seriously, I think she's a keeper. Your fiancee too!


----------



## mthwatch

BraniffPages said:


> Here is mine! Bought in 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carte Si Vous Plait?


Viola monsieur!


----------



## mthwatch

southcarolina1801 said:


> Here's an old one!


Seriously, the more I see these classic seamasters....the more I want one. Welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

msc said:


> hi mike,
> 
> this is my 2225.80 and the one on the right is my wife's 2224.80. we would love to have the seamaster membership card..!!


I love the his / hers watches. Very cool...


----------



## paduncan

Here are mine (and a few other imposters)


----------



## mikes

here is mine!


----------



## who me?

Here's mine and his brother.


----------



## mthwatch

paduncan said:


> Here are mine (and a few other imposters)


That is quite the collection...envious!


----------



## mthwatch

mikes said:


> here is mine!


Very nice..I really like this chrono..

Here you are...


----------



## mthwatch

who me? said:


> Here's mine and his brother.


Beautiful...


----------



## seaside

Hello,
may I present my application for this exceptional club? :-! 
I have been reading here some time and decided to join in when I picked up SMP 300 M black dial quartz, my first Omega. b-) 
I'm definitely partial to Seamaster and I like those skeleton hands! Can I have a card too?


----------



## xPros

Finally figured out how to post photos, so here's mine;










Absolutely love it. Thanks.

John


----------



## kspeed

Love the orange bezel on that, John - very unique and eye catching!

Vintage owner checking in here. I won't receive mine until next week, but can I still play? ;-)

ST 166.0032


----------



## savedbythebell

Ohh can I join the Club?? :thanks

Here is mine, only 3 days old!


----------



## casyjones3

Hi all here are a couple of mine
Seamaster 2225.80
















Seamaster 2234.50
















Its not a Seamaster but Speedmaster Schumacher 3506.31
















Now a family shot


----------



## anfro

Playing around with the camera pic of my 2255.80


----------



## Intercept

My first ever Omega Watch . More pics to come. Just got this today :O.










Can i join?


----------



## Andy H

Here´s mine.:-!


----------



## Myles C.

I'm in as well please...










Regards,


----------



## RayGlow

OK - my (new) 2254.5 just arrived....



















Thanks !! - Ray


----------



## karwath

So far, all of my Seamasters are of the "previously owned" variety, but I hope that still qualifies me for membership!


----------



## mthwatch

seaside said:


> Hello,
> may I present my application for this exceptional club? :-!
> I have been reading here some time and decided to join in when I picked up SMP 300 M black dial quartz, my first Omega. b-)
> I'm definitely partial to Seamaster and I like those skeleton hands! Can I have a card too?


Fantastic watch..welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

kspeed said:


> Love the orange bezel on that, John - very unique and eye catching!
> 
> Vintage owner checking in here. I won't receive mine until next week, but can I still play? ;-)
> 
> ST 166.0032


Works for me....


----------



## mthwatch

savedbythebell said:


> Ohh can I join the Club?? :thanks
> 
> Here is mine, only 3 days old!


3 days...envious. There's nothing like having a new toy...


----------



## mthwatch

casyjones3 said:


> Hi all here are a couple of mine
> Seamaster 2225.80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seamaster 2234.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a Seamaster but Speedmaster Schumacher 3506.31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now a family shot


Wow, that's quite a collection...


----------



## mthwatch

Intercept said:


> My first ever Omega Watch . More pics to come. Just got this today :O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join?


I'm getting jealous with all of these new watches around...


----------



## mthwatch

Andy H said:


> Here´s mine.:-!


Awesome chrono!


----------



## mthwatch

Myles C. said:


> I'm in as well please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Is that a mid-size?


----------



## mthwatch

RayGlow said:


> OK - my (new) 2254.5 just arrived....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !! - Ray


ANOTHER new Seamaster!


----------



## mthwatch

karwath said:


> So far, all of my Seamasters are of the "previously owned" variety, but I hope that still qualifies me for membership!


You won't find any exclusions in this club...welcome!


----------



## dandsoo

I'm in the club too.


----------



## toshi

Do vintage count? :think:


----------



## xPros

xPros said:


> Finally figured out how to post photos, so here's mine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love it. Thanks.
> 
> John


What?! Is my new PO chopped liver?

I just want a card :-( 
:thanks


----------



## Myles C.

It is... thanks for the card Mike!

Myles



mthwatch said:


> Is that a mid-size?


----------



## MUDMAN

This is mine. Bought it on September 2008.


----------



## mthwatch

dandsoo said:


> I'm in the club too.


Yup, you're in!


----------



## mthwatch

toshi said:


> Do vintage count? :think:


Very cool collection....of course they count!


----------



## mthwatch

xPros said:


> What?! Is my new PO chopped liver?
> 
> I just want a card :-(
> :thanks


Haha, sorry. I have the same watch...so no, it isn't. Enjoy - here's your card!


----------



## mthwatch

MUDMAN said:


> This is mine. Bought it on September 2008.


Very cool...welcome to the club.


----------



## ultramanpat

Hello from Singapore,

Here are pics of my PO. Thanks for the card!

Best Regards,
Patrick


----------



## Streetvision

20th birthday present to myself

(Sorry about dust ect.)


----------



## xPros

mthwatch said:


> Haha, sorry. I have the same watch...so no, it isn't. Enjoy - here's your card!


Thanks, Mike, for all your hard work on this club. Is it too much trouble to ask for a small card for my future sig too? Thanks.

John


----------



## anonymousmoose

Count me in:


----------



## majermi

Hi Guys,
here is my, I love this watch, i have 2254 too.


----------



## liquidgold

I would love to be in as well! (Can I have a sig size pic?)


----------



## mthwatch

anonymousmoose said:


> Count me in:


How are things in Perth? I met a friend here in San Diego from Perth and he just went back home a couple of weeks ago...looks like a lovely place. Pehaps we'll have to visit one day...

Welcome..


----------



## mthwatch

majermi said:


> Hi Guys,
> here is my, I love this watch, i have 2254 too.


Welcome...is that a 42mm?


----------



## mthwatch

liquidgold said:


> I would love to be in as well! (Can I have a sig size pic?)


Cool picture.....and nice watch!


----------



## seaside

My thoughts exactly! Thanks for the card! b-)



mthwatch said:


> Fantastic watch..welcome!


----------



## liquidgold

Thanks! It happened purely by accident!



mthwatch said:


> Cool picture.....and nice watch!


----------



## zeppelin

I didn't realize it at first, but I am actually a member of this club. I forget that I have this Seamaster.


----------



## ohnoos

This is my SMP 2254
Count me in....


----------



## sierens

My POC


----------



## TNN

My PO 007 QOS


----------



## Agent Orange

Hey a club I might actually qualify to be in, fantastic :-d.

Nothing modern but a few of mine.


























































Love the caseback on this one

















I've got a couple of others somewhere too.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jle123

Me too! I got my 2nd Omega (I couldn't find this thread until now)

Would love a Membership card as well pls :-! THanx


----------



## MichyD

an Omega is always cool, u really ot a nice one


----------



## mthwatch

zeppelin said:


> I didn't realize it at first, but I am actually a member of this club. I forget that I have this Seamaster.


I would love to be at the point where I'd be forgetting about watches that I own...


----------



## mthwatch

ohnoos said:


> This is my SMP 2254
> Count me in....


Very nice shot....welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

sierens said:


> My POC


First post? Welcome...beautiful chrono!


----------



## mthwatch

TNN said:


> My PO 007 QOS


Please post more pictures of this watch!!


----------



## mthwatch

Agent Orange said:


> Hey a club I might actually qualify to be in, fantastic :-d.
> 
> Nothing modern but a few of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the caseback on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a couple of others somewhere too.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Hey Gary, very cool collection. I really like these vintage Omegas.


----------



## mthwatch

jle123 said:


> Me too! I got my 2nd Omega (I couldn't find this thread until now)
> 
> Would love a Membership card as well pls :-! THanx


No problem - here it is. That is a fine watch you have there...


----------



## jle123

mthwatch said:


> No problem - here it is. That is a fine watch you have there...


Thank you MTHWATCH !!


----------



## Graham88

Cool here is mine....


----------



## datnokka

Christmas Present just arrived today registered mail. First luxury watch purchase. I live in Sicily and was able to get it through a military website for $750.00 off retail. Have a question, I have a oddly shaped wrist and would like a non-metal band. Any suggestions? Tell me what you think. Card me!


----------



## Mercuttio

I think I'm ready to join.




















datnokka said:


> Christmas Present just arrived today registered mail. First luxury watch purchase. I live in Sicily and was able to get it through a military website for $750.00 off retail. Have a question, I have a oddly shaped wrist and would like a non-metal band. Any suggestions? Tell me what you think. Card me!


How oddly shaped? I'd try a Hirsch Mobile. It comes in 20mm, which should fit your Seamaster. I got mine shipped from England for $50 total each. Really, really nice for the price. I'd rate the quality as identical to the actual Omega rubber strap you see above on my watch, minus the foldover clasp.


----------



## Swiss Dade

Count me in!!


----------



## mthwatch

Graham88 said:


> Cool here is mine....


I thought I was seeing double! Titanium and steel...someone sounds obsessed....but, in a good way, right?

Welcome..


----------



## mthwatch

datnokka said:


> Christmas Present just arrived today registered mail. First luxury watch purchase. I live in Sicily and was able to get it through a military website for $750.00 off retail. Have a question, I have a oddly shaped wrist and would like a non-metal band. Any suggestions? Tell me what you think. Card me!


Welcome to the forum and the club! Nice first purchase. I'd suggest an Omega rubber strap. I think that model has 20mm lugs, would someone confirm? You have a couple of different options. If you have an AD somewhere around, I'd suggest stopping in and taking a look at the various rubber straps. Some have buckles and some have deployment clasps...order the one you like.


----------



## mthwatch

Mercuttio said:


> I think I'm ready to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How oddly shaped? I'd try a Hirsch Mobile. It comes in 20mm, which should fit your Seamaster. I got mine shipped from England for $50 total each. Really, really nice for the price. I'd rate the quality as identical to the actual Omega rubber strap you see above on my watch, minus the foldover clasp.


Cool pictures...and nice watch!

Welcome to the club!


----------



## mthwatch

Swiss Dade said:


> Count me in!!


Beautiful pair of Seamasters you have there...welcome to the club...


----------



## chopinhauer

Hi all,

Have owned a Seamaster 60 since 1972 (see pic). It is a bit scratched up so I decided 37 years later to get another Seamaster, this time the SMP 2254.50.00 (see pic).

Now that I have rediscovered my interest in watches as well as found this wonderful site, I thought I would humbly apply to the club. So even though I subscribe to the Groucho Marx maxim ("I wouldn't belong to a club that ...") please could I be allowed to join.

Robert (alias chopinhauer)


[I







save


----------



## nvn

Here's mine. Sorry about the poor picture quality. Can I get a card that fits my signature?


----------



## RTS2009

My AT 39mm. Thanks!
RTS


----------



## bograd

I'm in.


----------



## omegamatic

I just joined the Forum after seeing the 'Official Seamaster Club' in a Google search. I've been an Omega nut for 11 years and I currently own 4 Seamasters: Omegamatic, America's Cup SMP, Olympia 1994, and GMT 150th. No pictures handy, sorry.


----------



## AAP

omegamatic said:


> I just joined the Forum after seeing the 'Official Seamaster Club' in a Google search. I've been an Omega nut for 11 years and I currently own 4 Seamasters: Omegamatic, America's Cup SMP, Olympia 1994, and GMT 150th. No pictures handy, sorry.


Welcome to the forum, omegamatic!

We have a saying around here: no pictures = didn't happen ;-) Let's see 'em. Don't be shy.


----------



## mthwatch

chopinhauer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have owned a Seamaster 60 since 1972 (see pic). It is a bit scratched up so I decided 37 years later to get another Seamaster, this time the SMP 2254.50.00 (see pic).
> 
> Now that I have rediscovered my interest in watches as well as found this wonderful site, I thought I would humbly apply to the club. So even though I subscribe to the Groucho Marx maxim ("I wouldn't belong to a club that ...") please could I be allowed to join.
> 
> Robert (alias chopinhauer)
> 
> 
> [I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> save


Haven't seen that one before...(I don't think..)


----------



## mthwatch

RTS2009 said:


> My AT 39mm. Thanks!
> RTS


Very cool...welcome to the club and the forum


----------



## mthwatch

bograd said:


> I'm in.


Yes you are!


----------



## Spree_8

Here is my baby..!! i want to join this elite group!!! b-)


----------



## oldspice

Here's mine!


----------



## Chris S.

Here's Mine :-!


----------



## mrmilo

Here's my beloved Seamaster Planet Ocean (42mm). I love this watch, especially the back...




























I'd love a card on my signature!


----------



## richamor

Here's the only Omega I own:-d


----------



## Cubanchem

*I would like to be considered for membership in this club.*

Will this count towards my requirements ;-)


----------



## bomier

This is one of mine Seamasters.... 
Picture taken today... 



























This is one with typ1 face...


----------



## lsubido

Here's my first purchase, more to come. It was a Christmas gift to myself.


----------



## mthwatch

Spree_8 said:


> Here is my baby..!! i want to join this elite group!!! b-)


Sorry, seems like I'm running behind...

Is that a 42mm..tough to tell. Welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

oldspice said:


> Here's mine!


Another 45.5mm...beautiful!! Welcome...


----------



## mthwatch

nvn said:


> Here's mine. Sorry about the poor picture quality. Can I get a card that fits my signature?


Sure...here you are..


----------



## mthwatch

Chris S. said:


> Here's Mine :-!


Cool GMT....welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

mrmilo said:


> Here's my beloved Seamaster Planet Ocean (42mm). I love this watch, especially the back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love a card on my signature!


Let us know if you need help resizing it...

and just so you know...the back of my PO is my favorite part too...the luxury is knowing that it's there.


----------



## mthwatch

richamor said:


> Here's the only Omega I own:-d


Nice shot commander Bond..;-)

Welcome..


----------



## mthwatch

*Re: I would like to be considered for membership in this club.*



Cubanchem said:


> Will this count towards my requirements ;-)


Let's see....Omega's most famous dive watch....okay. I guess that counts.

Welcome...


----------



## mthwatch

bomier said:


> This is one of mine Seamasters....
> Picture taken today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one with typ1 face...


Awesome dial shot!

Welcome to the club!


----------



## CATMAN

ok so here's my (BAD BOY) SM120c pics 
yeah i know nice big mark on the glass...:--(
love this watch..love the mesh..if u get a chance get 1...
















:-!


----------



## Cubanchem

*Re: I would like to be considered for membership in this club.*

Thank you!!!!! :-! I finally belong!


----------



## Spree_8

its a 42!! thanks for the card.. do i have any kind of discount in omega's stuff???? jejeje


----------



## mthwatch

Spree_8 said:


> its a 42!! thanks for the card.. do i have any kind of discount in omega's stuff???? jejeje


I'm working on it....


----------



## twigfarm

Can I join?










Dave


----------



## Ryan Alden

hi..

here's mine



















regards


----------



## mthwatch

twigfarm said:


> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Of course!


----------



## mthwatch

RYAN ALDEN said:


> hi..
> 
> here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regards


I've got to say - this is my favorite of the Bond special editions..


----------



## Ryan Alden

mthwatch said:


> I've got to say - this is my favorite of the Bond special editions..


i have got to say i was lucky enough to buy this underprice and in mint condition!

thanks for the card!


----------



## mthwatch

RYAN ALDEN said:


> i have got to say i was lucky enough to buy this underprice and in mint condition!
> 
> thanks for the card!


Lucky man! No problem...


----------



## CATMAN

CATMAN said:


> ok so here's my (BAD BOY) SM120c pics
> yeah i know nice big mark on the glass...:--(
> love this watch..love the mesh..if u get a chance get 1...


i forgot the magic words.....MAY I JOIN>>>lol

pls....pretty pls....


----------



## Sodiac

Here's mine, at 36 mm, it looks pretty wimpy next to its big PO cousins! It's the first "real" watch I bought for myself when I got a "real" job. It's currently out for its first service now at Nesbit's.

Never saw another one like it, if anyone has any info on this one, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## NewportKrieger

*Can I join????Please, PLEASE???*

My Seamasters.....

1954 Seamaster, 14K/SS, cal 501










1957 Seamaster, Solid 14K, cal 501










1961 Seamaster, 14K/SS, Cal 552










1964 Seamaster DeVille, Solid 14K , cal 550










SMP 300 Non Americas Cup, SS/14K WG Bezel, cal 1120, ref 2230.50
SPM 300, SS, cal 1120, ref 2254.50


----------



## mthwatch

CATMAN said:


> i forgot the magic words.....MAY I JOIN>>>lol
> 
> pls....pretty pls....












Sorry, I miss people sometimes....confusing. Welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

Sodiac said:


> Here's mine, at 36 mm, it looks pretty wimpy next to its big PO cousins! It's the first "real" watch I bought for myself when I got a "real" job. It's currently out for its first service now at Nesbit's.
> 
> Never saw another one like it, if anyone has any info on this one, I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


Now I have never seen this one before. Interesting - looks almost like the case back on the dial. Very cool.

Welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

*Re: Can I join????Please, PLEASE???*



NewportKrieger said:


> My Seamasters.....
> 
> 1954 Seamaster, 14K/SS, cal 501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1957 Seamaster, Solid 14K, cal 501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1961 Seamaster, 14K/SS, Cal 552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1964 Seamaster DeVille, Solid 14K , cal 550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMP 300 Non Americas Cup, SS/14K WG Bezel, cal 1120, ref 2230.50
> SPM 300, SS, cal 1120, ref 2254.50


Wow. Very, very nice collection. Welcome to our little club..


----------



## Ray916MN

1954 Seamaster Cal 354 "Bumper"


----------



## Militarywatchdude

Can I join? I've got my new Seamaster Cosmic 2000 and an SMP "electric blue dial" auto.


----------



## Militarywatchdude

Militarywatchdude said:


> Can I join? I've got my new Seamaster Cosmic 2000 and an SMP "electric blue dial" auto.


I can post pictures if needed:


----------



## eilzdafluz

This is my new bought on 27Jan09 42mm PO.
Can I please have the regular sized and the signature sized ones?
Thanks


----------



## tbensous

Here is mine. just bought it 17th JAN 09


----------



## twigfarm

Hi folks!

Is there some "trick" or preferred way to adding this card as a signature? I've resized it to 175 x 100 and 16.6 KB and inserted it as my signature but it still doesn't show up. I can see it on my profile page though.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## twigfarm

twigfarm said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Is there some "trick" or preferred way to adding this card as a signature? I've resized it to 175 x 100 and 16.6 KB and inserted it as my signature but it still doesn't show up. I can see it on my profile page though.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dave


Never mind.


----------



## Gianna's Dad

I want in! My new Precious!


----------



## AAP

Gianna's Dad said:


> I want in! My new Precious!


Congrats on the new PO, fellow Atlantan!


----------



## Gianna's Dad

AAP said:


> Congrats on the new PO, fellow Atlantan!


Thanks! I love this place - the forum I mean. Atlanta is just OK. Traffic=o|


----------



## itspurplecolor

Count me in as well!!!

Omega Seamaster Professional 2254.50.00


----------



## mthwatch

Ray916MN said:


> 1954 Seamaster Cal 354 "Bumper"


Old school - welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

Militarywatchdude said:


> I can post pictures if needed:


Trust me....I believe you. But in the spirit of the thread, I'm going to need to see those watches!


----------



## mthwatch

eilzdafluz said:


> This is my new bought on 27Jan09 42mm PO.
> Can I please have the regular sized and the signature sized ones?
> Thanks


Great pickup....enjoy!!


----------



## mthwatch

Gianna's Dad said:


> I want in! My new Precious!


Beautiful...that can only be a 45.5mm...

Welcome.


----------



## mthwatch

itspurplecolor said:


> Count me in as well!!!
> 
> Omega Seamaster Professional 2254.50.00


Welcome to the club!!


----------



## razer

Can I join please?


----------



## theoilrigger

2254.50


----------



## watchm

My first Omega Seamaster 2254.50..


----------



## blindsummit




----------



## Milox138




----------



## Hitchhiker

Here is my first post. Would love to be a member of the club.P2010314_1.jpg


----------



## Hitchhiker

I am going to try this again.


----------



## mthwatch

razer said:


> Can I join please?


Wow. That is an incredibly clear wrist shot! Welcome


----------



## mthwatch

theoilrigger said:


> 2254.50


Very nice. Welcome..


----------



## mthwatch

watchm said:


> My first Omega Seamaster 2254.50..


Great choice..I think that in time these will be very sought after.


----------



## mthwatch

blindsummit said:


>


Looks really classy on the strap! Nice..


----------



## mthwatch

Hitchhiker said:


> I am going to try this again.


There we go! You're in!


----------



## Guest

Does my clunker get me in??


----------



## Milox138

No love for my QOS? :/


----------



## Manny2210.51

Hello everyone,

I am new to this post. I recently purchased my first Omega watch. I got the PO Chronograph. I researched the watch for a long time. I am now very pleased with it. Here is a photo. I will post better ones soon. I just wanted to get started with the Club Card. Thanks.

Manny


----------



## majermi

Thats My.


----------



## Guest

Guess Not??


----------



## Guest

guess mine doesn't qualify?!?!?


----------



## mthwatch

I'm working on it! I've actually been pretty busy these few days....I'll upload your card tonight, promise!!


----------



## graybabs

It says "Seamaster" on the back so it must be one!!!!
Regards, Graham


----------



## Guest

Thanks!!!


mthwatch said:


> I'm working on it! I've actually been pretty busy these few days....I'll upload your card tonight, promise!!


----------



## hanson_j00

My new PO I just got about two weeks ago. (Bad camera)


----------



## Hammerhd65

Howdy. Here is my seamaster, Pierce Brosnan style.

Would you happen to have an extra one of those cards for me?


----------



## AshUK

Here's my 2 ....


----------



## mthwatch

303andrewp said:


> Thanks!!!


Better late than never! Sorry...


----------



## mthwatch

Milox138 said:


>


I think I missed this one...a buddy of mine also just got the QOS, but I haven't seen him wear it yet :think:


----------



## mthwatch

Manny2210.51 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this post. I recently purchased my first Omega watch. I got the PO Chronograph. I researched the watch for a long time. I am now very pleased with it. Here is a photo. I will post better ones soon. I just wanted to get started with the Club Card. Thanks.
> 
> Manny


wow, the PO Chrono gets my blood moving....


----------



## mthwatch

majermi said:


> Thats My.


Looks familiar...and gorgeous!

Welcome


----------



## mthwatch

graybabs said:


> It says "Seamaster" on the back so it must be one!!!!
> Regards, Graham


Haha - I'm pretty sure that's a Speedmaster.....hmmm. I know that the whole "Seamaster" thing was originally to indicate water proof-i-ness....what do you guys think?


----------



## mthwatch

hanson_j00 said:


> My new PO I just got about two weeks ago. (Bad camera)
> 
> View attachment 160524


I'm so jealous of all of these new Omegas! Welcome...


----------



## mthwatch

Hammerhd65 said:


> View attachment 160526
> 
> 
> Howdy. Here is my seamaster, Pierce Brosnan style.
> 
> Would you happen to have an extra one of those cards for me?


Very cool.....welcome.


----------



## mthwatch

AshUK said:


> Here's my 2 ....


OK, now I'm super jealous...

fantastic


----------



## Guest

Sorry, I wasn't able to hear you becasue my new Seamaster Club Card said...BAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## ZackSmith

Heres mine, got it today! Very happy with it

First of many.... :-!

Zack


----------



## ulackfocus

Got a few myself.

A 1950 SS 351 bumper:









A 1959/60 18K 591 auto:









A 2006 SS 2504 Aqua Terra:









Seems there's quite a few members already. :-!


----------



## Ray K

Here's mine


----------



## tdg_rn

Here's my brand new and first Omega -










Can I join the club??

Terence


----------



## mthwatch

ZackSmith said:


> Heres mine, got it today! Very happy with it
> 
> First of many.... :-!
> 
> Zack


Congratulations!!


----------



## mthwatch

ulackfocus said:


> Got a few myself.
> 
> A 1950 SS 351 bumper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1959/60 18K 591 auto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 2006 SS 2504 Aqua Terra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems there's quite a few members already. :-!


No kidding...I think we're up to about 215 or so....


----------



## mthwatch

Ray K said:


> Here's mine


A very warm welcome to the club!


----------



## Manny2210.51

mthwatch said:


> wow, the PO Chrono gets my blood moving....


I am glad to join the club. Thank you.

Manny


----------



## Manny2210.51

I forgot to ask whether I got the card (lol). Thanks.


----------



## valentin

Hi good morning,I post some of the pictures of my Omega SeaMaster, I hope I´m admitted to the club. 
THANKS.


----------



## cheztastic

Sign me up please! Just picked up the last 2254 from the jewellery store today. I love this watch!


----------



## johnny_boomboom

Does My Aqua Terra count?


----------



## brianlve

Official Seamaster Club member now...here is mine...better pics later

Hope I can get a Official Seamaster Club Card?
Regards,
Brian


----------



## brianlve

how do I get a card?
brianlve


----------



## smalls

Here's mine!


----------



## mthwatch

cheztastic said:


> Sign me up please! Just picked up the last 2254 from the jewellery store today. I love this watch!


Sorry guys - I haven't been able to snag my computer from my wife:roll:..

welcome to the club!


----------



## mthwatch

johnny_boomboom said:


> Does My Aqua Terra count?


Of course...welcome!


----------



## mthwatch

brianlve said:


> how do I get a card?
> brianlve


Just post a picture of your seamaster


----------



## mthwatch

valentin said:


> Hi good morning,I post some of the pictures of my Omega SeaMaster, I hope I´m admitted to the club.
> THANKS.


Can you post a picture?


----------



## tdg_rn

Since you've now snagged your computer from the wife...










would you sign me up for the official Seamaster Club?? ;-)

Terence


----------



## TreebeardIM

I am just protecting the Planet...

[Please refrain from posting images of weapons. They are prohibited by the forum rules. Thank you.]


----------



## Heat

NO! You are killing it of<|


----------



## TreebeardIM

Heat said:


> NO! You are killing it of<|


How is this <| :-s?
I just bought the watch yesterday after over an hour at an AD trying on virtually every Omega in the store (in my price range).


----------



## AAP

TreebeardIM said:


> How is this <| :-s?
> No part of the watch is touching the pistol (which is STRICTLY used for home defense as there was once an attempted break-in and I have a family) and the watch is fully protected. I hope with all my might that I never have to use my protection - if that is what is concerning to you.
> I just bought the watch yesterday after over an hour at an AD trying on vertually every Omega in the store (in my price range).


Treebeard, please take a few minutes to read the Forum Rules and Guidelines. Images of weapons are prohibited at the site owner's request. Thank you.


----------



## TreebeardIM

AAP said:


> Treebeard, please take a few minutes to read the Forum Rules and Guidelines. Images of weapons are prohibited at the site owner's request. Thank you.


I did not read that and to all the forum memebers that had seen that photo, I offer my deepest most sincere apologies.
It was not my intent to offend anyone.
Again my apologies to all!

I will get a more appropriate photo for I still wish to be in the club if you will all allow.


----------



## Steve Nicholls

My '67 Seamaster Chronostop...


----------



## pavv

I think I might qualify for a membership ;-)


----------



## qfox

this is my new black bond...


----------



## brianlve

Really nice watch, I have the blue bond...I plan to add the black sometime this year...best of luck and congrats on a great addition.


----------



## TreebeardIM

I would like to attain my membership - 45.5 PO


----------



## qfox

brianlve said:


> Really nice watch, I have the blue bond...I plan to add the black sometime this year...best of luck and congrats on a great addition.


Thanks. And it looks better in real. The pics dont do much justice.
Hope you get yours soon. Looking forward to see it..

Cheers.|>


----------



## qfox

mthwatch said:


> Of course! I'll give you the one that I have in my signature...just post it the same way you would your images above....nice PO QoS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the signature pic..


hi.. how do i become a member.. got a Blk Bond


----------



## hooliganhooker

Brand new Planet Ocean 2201.50 bought in West Des Moines, IA on 2/14.

Yeah...for Valentine's Day, he went to Jared.


----------



## pfeife

Hello,
here is a pic of mine!
Count me in!
pfeife
________________________________________________________
Schauer Kulisse Edition 1
Schauer One Hand brown
Schauer Kleine Schauer ETA 2801 handwound
Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Calendrier Rétrograde 
OMEGA Seamaster Chronometer James Bond
OMEGA Seamaster Planet Ocean Orange
Panerai Luminor 1950 Flyback
Nomos Tangomat Ruthenium Date
TAG Heuer Serie 6000
TAG Heuer Serie 4000
Preisig Day Date
Nivrel Day Date
Marcello C. Gabbiano ETA 2502 handwound ltd.
Buran VM Redgold Chrono Saphir
Poljot Aviator Reveil 
Poljot Aviator I Chrono


----------



## brianlve

Great watch, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hondo

Here is a shot of all my Omega's

3 Seamasters in the lot....


----------



## cmasta

Here are mine thanks in advance


----------



## edmorales

this is my 2254 smp
ed


----------



## icabodblue2

At last my AD has located my 2254 50 mans and the ladies 2284 50 for the other half. Its taken ages feels like months no years but is only a couple of weeks really. I sold my IWC spitfire( wouls rather have a micky mouse watch with hands,) to fund the His and hers. best thing I ever did. I cant wait to post my pics and get my card :-d


----------



## OmegaEER

This should get me in:


----------



## edmorales

SMP

MY 2254.5000


----------



## icabodblue2

At last can I have mine now please


----------



## qfox

here's mine again.


----------



## hooliganhooker

I saw mthwatch over on the Rolex forum polishing all the Rolex WIS's apples with this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=232509

I think he's forsaken us...


----------



## Thaddy

I've had my Omega (my first!) for almost two weeks and it's been excellent. I've got a few nice comments too, my favorite being an older woman on the plane who said "Excuse me sir, your indiglo is on!"


----------



## waruilewi

Here's my 176.007 cal. 1040 that just recently landed:


----------



## twigfarm

Oh well. If mthwatch is busy "making nice" with the folks over at Rolex, maybe someone should start taking up the slack.

Here's my contribution:





































Welcome to the club guys!

And mthwatch, just so you know, this is all in fun. Thanks.

dave


----------



## qfox

Way to go !!!


----------



## bahnbrenner

Just a quick shot of the new (to me) PO. :-!


----------



## allen2oo3




----------



## TreebeardIM

No love for...








:thanks


----------



## waruilewi

twigfarm said:


> Here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club guys!
> 
> And mthwatch, just so you know, this is all in fun. Thanks.
> 
> dave


Wow Dave, thanks for this. A bespoke card is a wonderful thing - it's awesome!


----------



## hooliganhooker

twigfarm said:


> Oh well. If mthwatch is busy "making nice" with the folks over at Rolex, maybe someone should start taking up the slack.
> 
> Here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club guys!
> 
> And mthwatch, just so you know, this is all in fun. Thanks.
> 
> dave


WOO HOO! to quote the Jerk..."I'm Somebody!"

Thanks Dave


----------



## Edtv

Me Too!
Just got this today!
2200.51









How'd that get there


----------



## pfeife

Hello,
here is a pic of my favorite Omega.
Hope i can enjoy this club soon!:-!
pfeife


----------



## edmorales

Here's my 2254 SMP. do I qualify for a membership card?


----------



## icabodblue2

Oh ive waited for two months please send me a card :rodekaart


----------



## twigfarm

Here's another quick batch. Welcome!














































I suggest picking up your cards quickly & enjoy!

Dave


----------



## twigfarm

One more:


----------



## pavv

no love for.... :-s





































hopefully soon


----------



## twigfarm

pavv said:


> no love for.... :-s
> 
> hopefully soon


OK! This one's my last one. Someone else is going to have to take up the cause.

BTW, nice "paperclip" S, pavv. Welcome to the club.










dave


----------



## Radjoe

Hello,here is mine.

Greetings,Radjoe


----------



## Jim Fabanich

Okay, here is my new to me Seamaster Planet Ocean in 42mm, sporting a Demodel Chronomisimo strap..


----------



## pavv

twigfarm said:


> OK! This one's my last one. Someone else is going to have to take up the cause.
> 
> BTW, nice "paperclip" S, pavv. Welcome to the club.
> ...
> dave


Thank you very much! Nice to be part of this growing community 

I intend to keep all (2) of my Seamasters for a long time. I appreciate them now, and in twenty, thirty years from now the instant classic 2254.50 will be an epic classic.


----------



## dialeleven

Cheese!


----------



## George Riemer

Does this count? Or do I need more?


----------



## perdu

Here is my application. Fun thread, guys.


----------



## ggyy1276




----------



## highat

Applying for membership


----------



## Texcowboy9

Me too !!


----------



## beaujarle

Mize said:


> Here's mine.


Hi..what's the model number for this?


----------



## pavv

beaujarle said:


> Hi..what's the model number for this?


Omega 2254.50.00 or.....more fondly the 2254

Hurry, while stocks last (it's OOP, out of production)


----------



## dbluefish

A card? WOW!

Here's my SMP with some friends.

And my SO's SMP quartz.

paul


----------



## BundyBeej

Ooooo, i'll be in this!


----------



## hernan1304

Here are a couple of pictures of my new 2910.50.81 PO Chrono, purchased less than a week ago.

I bought it on rubber because it was VERY substantially discounted relative to the steel bracelet (they had a sale on the rubber one and not the stainless... nevermind that it's the same watch :roll. I love the strap though, I think it works very well with this look.

Of course I can't just have a black strap so just yesterday I ordered a custom brown ostrich leg strap from ABP Paris! The month of waiting will be tough.

And I'm sure I'll end up getting the bracelet eventually as well :-!


----------



## Mychronos

Please add me for this my only one for now as a beginner..thanks












mthwatch said:


> Thanks to you all for your input on this little card we're about to give out...
> 
> Post here if you own a Seamaster - of any kind and any date of production. No exclusions. I know there was a lot of interest in a "Seamaster Professional" club...so I guess we'll have to have one too! Why not?
> 
> Just post a pic of your Seamaster here and we'll give you a card - and you can do what you like with it. I've seen a couple people use it in their signatures and I think it looks really good. If you need help resizing it to fit, let me know.
> 
> I'll get the bal rolling....and I finally get my own card!
> 
> Mike
> 
> This is my new 45.5mm PO on stainless...
> 
> And here's my club membership!


----------



## geckobros

I would like to join as well --
My two Seamasters:


----------



## popeye

I love OMEGA!! May I join?


----------



## VetteBandit

Any room for another???


----------



## blackstallion

Sign me up please :-!


----------



## tommms

Sign me up as well please! :-!


----------



## tid

reporting for duty


----------



## Who is John Galt

What a great thread. Lots of fantastic watches covered here. Look at the history of the Seamaster that is represented on this thread. Great job to all.

I have had mine going on 6 years now and it has been nothing short of everything it is suppose to be. I have never had an issue with it, has always kept impecable time. I'm not telling you guys anything you don't already know. Preaching to the choir as they say.


----------



## st1300a4

Does this make me a member? I hope so!


----------



## SolitarySoul

Please accept my application below :-d


----------



## sneakertinker

SMP Quartz...Hirsch Strap...









SMP Quartz...Bracelet...Can I have a card too? Soon the new Black Bond Quartz will be mine as well. Hopefully by the end of this year as we just purchased a new house. Gotta start the fund now...Urr...If you would like to donate to this very important cause PLEASE!!...feel free to do so (For an Omega I'm not below pan handling...)


----------



## ovalcram

Here is mine


----------



## 124leva230

Hi, could I be a member with this old but beautiful piece?
Sincerely, Alex from ex USSR


----------



## 124leva230

I'll gladly join!!!
Sincerely, Alex from exUSSR


----------



## veleno

My 2254.50.


----------



## George Riemer

George Riemer said:


> Does this count? Or do I need more?


It seems as though the good gentlemen who were doing up the cards have yielded to fatigue from doing so a couple of weeks back. Fair enough. So, on behalf of myself and my fellow recent applicants, would it be considerate just to copy and past a card off the forum? Or the height of arrogant presumption?

An etiquette question. Thoughts?


----------



## colin.duffy1

i'd like to join too, first one of hopefully more omegas !!! wife permitting!!

colin (uk)


----------



## 2ninersavo

Count me in too. I just got a new 2254.50, my very first Omega. Sorry I don't have a way to get pictures, maybe I'll get my card anyway. I really like this watch. Thanks to all for your advise on this forum, it sure made my choice easier.29R


----------



## DesertDog

I've been in since 2006 with the Great White... Can I have a card? Thanks










My wife joined yesterday with the ladies Seamaster Bond! I surprised, and she likes it.


----------



## Felinkinkin

Hy , 
I just want to share pics from my PO.
She is in Bienne for restauration.

First configuration:










Second configuration:










Have Fun:-!


----------



## scoobie232

can i join ?, This is my SMP bought this week, got to love the bond :-!

H..


----------



## obiwan

My recent acquisition









I'll take a pic of my A/T later.

Can I get a club card?


----------



## MSAINT

SM300 on a Micah strap for me. ;-)


----------



## zegrave

my Seamaster, hopefully will part of the speedy club this year also :-!


----------



## kcgunesq

My 45.5mm PO 2200.51 and my wife's 29.2mm AT 2577.50, both purchased this month.


----------



## Double 0 Se7en

Here is my new planet ocean xl.. can I join your club


----------



## Esar

anonymousmoose said:


> Count me in:


im in..

heres my newbie.


----------



## Ultraman

Hi All,

I'm in! I just got my Planet Ocean today!!! Yay! :-!


----------



## jbw52

My first Omega, and of course it is a Seamaster. I formally request my membership card please.


----------



## twigfarm

George Riemer said:


> It seems as though the good gentlemen who were doing up the cards have yielded to fatigue from doing so a couple of weeks back. Fair enough. So, on behalf of myself and my fellow recent applicants, would it be considerate just to copy and past a card off the forum? Or the height of arrogant presumption?
> 
> An etiquette question. Thoughts?


Sounds like a good idea to me.​
Since this "club" was originally started as something fun and informal for Seamaster owners, I see no problem with people helping themselves to cards, especially if they've taken the time to join WUS, buy a Seamaster & participate in this thread.​
So here is the card in 3 sizes for everyone's use. Just right-click & save!​
Enjoy!​





















And if you REALLY need a personalized card & can't do it yourself, let me know & I'll see what I can do.​
Have fun!​
Dave​


----------



## Double 0 Se7en

If I can get a personalized one I will be too happy..


----------



## George Riemer

twigfarm said:


> Since this "club" was originally started as something fun and informal for Seamaster owners, I see no problem with people helping themselves to cards, especially if they've taken the time to join WUS, buy a Seamaster & participate in this thread.​
> So here is the card in 3 sizes for everyone's use.​


I have taken you up on your generous offer. Thank you.


----------



## Zeek805

I used to have the 2254, got rid of it, and now have this.....


----------



## drholl

Here at last, couldn't wait to take a decent shot, hope the cellphone shot will do! Card please?


----------



## pavv

Zeek805 said:


> I used to have the 2254, *got rid of it*, and now have this.....


I can already predict the content of one of your postings on this forum in the (near) future :-d


----------



## Stabes

In da club


----------



## Tim186

This is my watch and i love it! :-!


----------



## pastrana72




----------



## Ultraman

Ultraman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in! I just got my Planet Ocean today!!! Yay! :-!


Here's a pic of my recent purchase PO!


----------



## thyeonn

my omega


----------



## carlhaluss

I'm a relatively new member on WUS. I have owned a number of Breitlings. I recently sold 2 of them, and they will be financing a new Seamaster Aqua Terra Caliber 8500 in the next couple of weeks. When I get it, I will certainly post pics.
My Dad gave me an Omega Constellation in 1969, unfortunately it was stolen. That was my only Omega until now. The Aqua Terra in stainless, with Tech Grey dial that my AD showed me yesterday, really did it for me. I had mentioned that I loved the Hour Vision from the moment it came out, but it was simply not affordable. When he showed me the Aqua Terra with the new dial and Caliber 8500, that did it!
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## DSM

I'll join too please...











My photography kinda sucks but it's my 42mm PO


----------



## chrono_lover

Here's my recently acquired Bond Chronograph which also happens to be my first automatic!


----------



## rcantor

My First Omega!!


----------



## thyeonn

i love OMEGA


----------



## Hansch99

I hadn't taken the time to "join" until now, but I think it's about time:


----------



## gasgasbones

Count me in :-!

any chance of gettin gasgasbones on it please ? Ta


----------



## romeo-1

While not in my hands at the moment this one is enroute via USPS as I type. I should be a full fledged member early next week. Here is a preview!


----------



## zs180v6

here's my two SMP's and a PO as part of my club application


----------



## avatar1




----------



## Tomas

Hello, my name is Tomas and _although I've been around awhile don't post too much, but I had to show you all this beauty, just picked it up from Wisconsin Proud a few days ago, who btw is a great guy, so can I be a member of the SMP club and get a card?:_

_







_



















So can I too get a card? Pleeeease:-!


----------



## lumpfish

I have had a couple of Seamasters over the past few years...some old, some new.


----------



## Zaphi

This is my Seamaster. Can I have a card too please? :-!


----------



## Jeremy Goh

My Seamaster, can i get a card too please??:-d TQ


----------



## stormtkboy

I just joined up here...got this Seamaster yesterday, my first Omega. What an amazing watch...










I've added the card to my signature but it doesn't show up....?


----------



## roger0770

here is a pic of my seamaster omega-matic and speedy date. my SMP is currently getting serviced, but i will post new photos of it later when i get it back. thanks!


----------



## Scubapimp

Here are my 2 Seamasters.


----------



## vigilante1

Just got this today. My first Omega.


----------



## dtmartin46

Just came on board. Forgive the bad pic


----------



## LuckyJack

Love this post almost as much as my new Seamaster ! :-!

Officially submitting my application (and a mediocre pic - better to come I promise) in triplicate for full access to the club, executive washroom, lounge area and all the relative perks ! :thanks


----------



## romeo-1

OK...I'm in! The SMP arrived yesterday! Beautiful watch.


----------



## Tomas

I love this watch. Since the 9th it is -2. Just awesome. I love finally being part of the club. 
BTW, how do I get the card to show up? Thanks for your help.


----------



## and6868

Good day to you all, hope these pics pass the criteria for me to join the club. Seamasters are great !!
cheers
And


----------



## jcdenton

I've been lurking this forum for a while now. I figured it's about I post something. Here's a couple pics of mine. Sorry for the poor quality.

My quartz 2264.50








My two tone 2332.20


----------



## Madscone

This was bought new by my father in 1961 as a birthday gift to his father. Mine since 1985.









Fel


----------



## BEEJ757

Just got my PO 2200.51 today actually!! Apologies for the subpar picture quality, don't want my co workers to think I'm crazy!!


----------



## uhmeebuh

Yet another 2254.50...but I love it! It does everything I want it to...

I received it yesterday from the forum AD and the first thing I did was remove the bracelet and put on the rubber strap. I *really* like this strap - it's comfortable and makes the watch more sporty and casual.

I love this watch!


----------



## Dave73

Here is my 45.5mm PO I picked up today, an amazing watch. Can I be part of the club?


----------



## xslyyx

Hello!

I am a new mmbwr of this wonderfull forum and also owner of a new Seamaster.
Can I be a member of the Seamasterclub


----------



## VahnFanelle

Hi Guys!

Newbie here! I have been reading a lot on this forum and just wanted to share my first Omega! Black Bond!  

Very eager to join the Seamaster Club!


----------



## twigfarm

Hi folks & welcome to all the new members!

Look at ALL the Seamasters! 31 pages of 'em so far! I guess it's not very popular, huh?

No one is replying to each post anymore so here is the card in three handy sizes for you to use. Just right click & save the size you want on your hard drive.




























To add it as a signature, log in to WUS & go to your profile/Your Control Panel & click "Edit Signature". There you will find a couple of ways to add it as your "signature".

And again, if anyone HAS to have a personalized card, PM me & I'll see what I can do.

Thanks & have fun!

Dave


----------



## theimitator

Here's my fresh out of the package SMPC:










Apparently, the dial and hands are quite faded, but I actually like the look.

Thanks for the card (I actually went through all 30 pages over the last two days while waiting for my Seamaster!)


----------



## twigfarm

theimitator said:


> Here's my fresh out of the package SMPC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, the dial and hands are quite faded, but I actually like the look.
> 
> Thanks for the card (I actually went through all 30 pages over the last two days while waiting for my Seamaster!)


Looks like it was well worth the wait. And while you were waiting you got a chance to decide which one's next!

Have fun.

Dave


----------



## twigfarm

Zaphi said:


> This is my Seamaster. Can I have a card too please? :-!


Nice shot! Cards are here for the taking.

Dave


----------



## Lee Harvey

I have finally snapped a shot of my Planet Ocean. Can I have a card please? :thanks


----------



## Cicero

Here's mine - today in black leather :-d


----------



## Father Time

Can I join the club???










Then I will be member of both clubs!


----------



## watchbureau

Here's my application for membership:


































Thanks!


----------



## jamoss75

Here's my bid for membership.


----------



## dbrad95




----------



## carlhaluss

Hi Folks!
Greetings from Vancouver BC Canada.
Being a relative new member here, I hope that my purchase today now qualifies me: a new Aqua Terra caliber 8500 41.5mm / stainless on stainless / Teck-Grey dial








Cheers,
Carl


----------



## jamoss75

I'm not an expert but I would say you qualify.
Very nice looking Seamaster. |>


----------



## lauro

here's a quick n' dirty of my Seamasters










now i can officially get my card! :-!


----------



## Cicero

.
Hello, 
has nobody other a Aqua Terra with blued hands and indices?
Here are my two Seemaster´s:


----------



## deskdiver

2201.50.00 and a 2531.80.00 - both soon to be on NATOs


----------



## brianlve

Just hoping to get my Seamaster Card...
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Rusty427

Here is mine, an oldie but I like it. A re-issue would be nice, the dial is spectacular, the 1/5 of second markings are so precise. No case back either.


----------



## obie

I'd like to join please. This is my beautiful Seamaster that I was lucky enough to purchase last year :-!


----------



## littlebill1138

Figured I should officially join the ranks, even though I've had my PO for nearly a year now. My latest, a 2254.50 is on my wrist now, and it arrived yesterday:


----------



## sneakertinker

Myles C. said:


> I'm in as well please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Is this the midsize?...I'm def liking the smaller profile of the midsize SMP and I do think it will be my next purchase...Getting tired of jumbo watches...For me at least I think it's time to take it back to the smaller more vintage feel of a smaller sized watch...


----------



## AAWATCHES

Will this one qualify;-)


----------



## littlebill1138

Cicero said:


> .
> Hello,
> has nobody other a Aqua Terra with blued hands and indices?
> Here are my two Seemaster´s:


I don't have one, but I do really want one. I had to get the 2254.50 first though. Following my rule of one watch per year (these things aren't cheap!) it might be on my radar next year. However, as I own two Omegas now, I might actually *shudder* branch out into another brand. Either a Tag Heuer Monaco (Blue Face, the new Cal.17) or finally get the watch that got me curious about watches in the first place, a Rolex Submariner No Date. We'll see though...


----------



## Zephod

Hi All this is mine


----------



## Mach1_8

I guess I should have posted this a few weeks ago. Here's my 2254 I picked up a few weeks back.


----------



## JudeB

I thought I'd give an artistic wrist shot a try. It's my interpretation of an ad that I really liked for another brand of watch.


----------



## stormtkboy

So far that I've checked (based on the US Atomic clock), my 2264.50 is 1 second fast in a 22 day period (the quartz model).


----------



## stripe

Hi all,

I'm a proud owner of a beautiful Omega Seamaster Chrono Diver. This is a wonderful timepiece and has been extremely accurate. Almost to quartz standards! Couldn't be happier.

Can I be part of the 'club' ?


----------



## knguyen82

Can I join the Seamaster club. I'm about to sell my PO, but I'd like to join and get the cool card before I lose my PO.


----------



## anonymousmoose

I might as well as for a Card too please.


----------



## bluegreen

Here are my two. (As the Railmaster is a Seamaster in disguise.)



















bg.


----------



## OldChronometres

Here's mine.


----------



## OldChronometres

I don't think the pictures look bad at all. Very nice collection. I see you're a BMW fan. As am I.


----------



## kwk1

Here's mine, an old pic though.


----------



## richardbb85

here is mine, just got it few days ago

will take better pics when i have a chance


----------



## stormtkboy

For my SMP 2264.50 quartz model, it is 2.5s fast over a 36 day period thus far.


----------



## bfleisher

This is actually my third Seamaster in 3 weeks, but the first one I am planning on keeping.
Sorry about the terrible picture. It is an SMP Non-AC, 2230.50.


----------



## GavH

Not the greatest pic I've ever taken but I'll join in nonetheless:

42mm PO, 1940s WWW and a Speedy Pro.


----------



## George Riemer

Well, this can't qualify because:

a) I already have a card, and

b) This is the same watch as in post #629, above, when it was still with its previous owner.

So, I'm just showing off what came in the mail.


----------



## Hansch99

bluegreen said:


> Here are my two. (As the Railmaster is a Seamaster in disguise.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bg.


I like your Railmaster/Quartz Bond collection, bluegreen! Here's mine:


----------



## Seamaster007

My 2531.80


----------



## matthewgarrywebb

Here's my new baby. The 2 months wait was definitely worth it! Sorry about the quality. Taken with my webcam! Will take some nicer shots on weekend.

Anyone on the forum umming and ahhing about size, go the 45.5mm. It takes a little getting used to the weight but it looks awesome!

Oh, and can I please get my Seamaster Club Card lol


----------



## lord_shar

Ordered last week... arrived yesterday:


----------



## cestommek

The mine....










:thanks


----------



## jmcf1949

The picture is terrible (cell phone) but my mid 60's Seamaster is not. I'd love to have a card for my signature.

Thank you


----------



## svinepelz

Applying for membership!


----------



## miesta

Hi
Count me in please 

Thanks





Sorry for Pics camera is useless


----------



## J_Hack

Time to join the club!










Thanks!


----------



## Swiss Dade

Here is my awesome 2254!!


----------



## pitmonster

Here's my one and only Omega, a beautiful Seamsater Co-Axial 2220.80


----------



## MrDave

My vintage 1976 166.0210 and 2254.50 on brand new mesh bracelet.
May I sign up?


----------



## MaestroDW

I'm a newbie with a new PO 42mm.


----------



## Watchero

Can I get a card?


----------



## Seamaster007

Antivirus, that is lovely.


----------



## Watchero

Seamaster007 said:


> Antivirus, that is lovely.


Thanks! :-!

I'm Watchero now though.


----------



## Wetworks

Submitting my three for membership:


----------



## moevillarreal

Here she is. I just got her and would love to join the group.


----------



## mac50

I'm in, even though I have not worn this for a while, but its my lone Seamaster, Cal.565. I've had it for a long time, maybe time to trade away for one of those new fangled Seamasters. Pardon the dust.


----------



## tward

Here is my master, love it


----------



## SteveJay

Not the best Picture i have ever taken, but here's my pride and joy


----------



## kapt_krunch

Greetings Gents, another new member to the club. I picked this up yesterday and cannot stop looking at my wrist! It's good to be among such fine company. There are many awesome pieces in this thread.


----------



## rcoreytaylor

I'm planning to purchase a new PO shortly, but in the meantime I currently own a cool vintage Seamaster from the 1950's. Does this count?


----------



## paddlefoot64

Thanks to a deal with Callaway, I have a 2254.50 to celebrate the 4th with. I also have a circa 1961 gold cap seamaster bumper in my stable. Do I get my card?


----------



## Oktober

Can I join in please


----------



## Oktober

I have just knocked this up as I was bored


----------



## ORC

Only one day old!! This is a great watch, but I guess I don't need to tell you guys this!


----------



## four of diamonds

I have a few vintage Seamasters. Thought I would post this one as you don't see many. Called a Seamaster Polaris with a quartz movement. 18K gold insert in Bezel and dial. Circa late 1980's given to me as a gift.


----------



## ikkoku

Here's my recent additions


----------



## SpeedRacer

Here's my mid-size Seamaster / 2252.50.


----------



## Triodeman

My 2 Seamasters ....










and


----------



## Betampex

Triodeman said:


> My 2 Seamasters ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


Great watches

congrats :-!

Paulo


----------



## paddlefoot64

Can I have my card now?


----------



## oneilnyc

Just got my new Aqua Terra(8500) Mid Size. Silver Teck Opaline Dial, but am having difficulty taking a postable a photo. Looks great....the markers really shine.....


----------



## Jeff77

Got my 45.5 from an AD here is St Louis a couple of months ago and LOVE it!!! Can I join the club???


----------



## paddlefoot64

I still have not gotten my card!


----------



## kwk1

LOL! Me neither, oh well.


----------



## tony.k

Just got mine! It will be a daily wearer.


----------



## omegadreamer

I'll add my baby!!


----------



## paddlefoot64

OK, how are we supposed to get our cards, lift the from someone else?


----------



## paddlefoot64

Good job, looks like a keeper.


----------



## omegadreamer

Well, i don't know if i can do it.......but here's your card my friend.:-!


----------



## music_healing

Can I join the club... 
my seamaster.. vintage SM120 and SM600 manual wind











































I collect vintage omega, incl semaster..
I would be honored to join the club

William


----------



## music_healing

upss forget, this is seamaster 600 manual wind

















permission to join the seamaster club :thanks


----------



## paddlefoot64

thanks


----------



## EL

My first Seamaster


----------



## paleotokei

Can I join? Here are some "artsy" pics of my new-to-me GMT 2234.50.


----------



## logicet

Loving the Seamaster GMT! Hope I can get one soon!


----------



## kwk1

logicet said:


> Loving the Seamaster GMT! Hope I can get one soon!


Glad you're enjoying your watch!
Good Luck with your Seamaster Club acceptance too, I posted here 2 months ago and they still haven't let me in!


----------



## twigfarm

Hi folks & welcome to all the new members!

As you can probably see, no one is replying to each individual card request anymore so here is the card in three handy sizes for you to use. Just right click & save the size you want on your hard drive.




























To add it as a signature, log in to WUS & go to your profile/Your Control Panel & click "Edit Signature". There you will find a couple of ways to add it as your "signature".

Thanks, have fun & welcome!!!

Dave


----------



## kwk1

Thanks a lot Dave, you rock!!


----------



## Adonnam

And here is another one Seamaster 300.


----------



## QuartzWatchLamer

Here's my little Seamaster, known as Polaris.


----------



## PrawnBoy




----------



## Blue bird

Can I join?



Sorry, I can't figure out how to increase the pic size:-s


----------



## buggy

here's mine:


----------



## music_healing

Seamaster Calendar from the 50 's



















I never can afford a new seamaster , so I concentrate in hunting the old and affordable one.


----------



## european.aristocrat

i got this seamaster during the economic meltdown. i figured i would not get another opportunity like this.

i would like to become an "official seamaster club" member. who sends the card?


----------



## The Mantis

Looking to be a card holder as well...


----------



## orangecanes

My 2254.50!


----------



## Blue bird

The Mantis said:


> Looking to be a card holder as well...


How did you get your card?


----------



## GearSlammer

i have a problem. ive got a line on the PO ive been looking at for a long time for an amazing deal. problem is, i just took delivery of the tissot i ordered a little over 10 weeks ago. so i dont need this PO, really, but ive wanted it for so long. i dont know what to do. i know ill never get this price again.


----------



## Stanford

My main Seamaster collection:


----------



## twigfarm

WOW! The Seamasters just keep coming. And it's great to see some of the fanastic vintage ones people are posting. 

No one is issuing cards individually any more so the cards are now "self-serve". Please see my post #689 for 3 handy sizes.

Thanks, have fun & keep 'em coming!

Dave


----------



## Blue bird

Thanks Dave!


----------



## dmark

I've joined. Made my own sig.


----------



## GearSlammer

well, i guess if i was asking for advice, i was posting in the wrong forum. turns out, i no longer need the advice. it would have been stupid not to buy this watch.
CLUB MEMBER! (with crappy iphone pic)


----------



## PBL

Here are mine. Glad to be among good company.










Thanks,


----------



## RXPete

Here's my first omega. Glad to be in the seamaster club.


----------



## Cynar

Here's mine


----------



## Seathwood

Hi everyone,

I have just acquired my first Omega and my first automatic. I think it looks fantastic and I don't see too many about.

However, I do have a question about it.

You can see from the pic that the chrono second hand is lying slightly to the right of the 12 o'clock position after pressing the reset button. Is this acceptable or not? Am I being a bit picky? Should I get it adjusted?

Many thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## GearSlammer

Seathwood said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just acquired my first Omega and my first automatic. I think it looks fantastic and I don't see too many about.
> 
> However, I do have a question about it.
> 
> You can see from the pic that the chrono second hand is lying slightly to the right of the 12 o'clock position after pressing the reset button. Is this acceptable or not? Am I being a bit picky? Should I get it adjusted?
> 
> Many thanks for your thoughts.


pic is broken. atleast, i cant see it.


----------



## Boosted

Just got it today.


----------



## CmdrBond

Hi everyone,

Just been pointed to this thread from another member and proud to show my Seamaster's -



















And now, going to go and claim my membership badge


----------



## andyclient

Here's mine it's not a chrono but i love it just the same , does that count :-!
cheers
Andy


----------



## andyclient

Heres mine its not a chrono , but does it still count ?
cheers
Andy


----------



## Maine

And a wavy blue from me also


----------



## confucius1982

I'm in the club! My life is now complete.


----------



## children

I got my SMP Bezel replaced :-!


----------



## golfjunky1

here you go guys, im in !


----------



## Crusher

I'll take a card please


----------



## Hary

With this piece, I am joining the club :-!


----------



## Mystro

Seamaster Professional 300
model:2541800 
serial number:59774357


----------



## Gravina

My first Diver Seamaster










Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## Gravina

Seamaster






















































Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## Noonan

Here's a quick iPhone pic of my 2255.80 on its new strap.


----------



## Gravina

Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## rockwalls

Joining the club, thanks.


----------



## Gundersen

Can I be a member with this one.


----------



## Gravina

Cheers from Brazil

Douglas Gravina


----------



## bigd5506

I'd like to join the club, I love my Seamaster.


----------



## naimax

Count me in!


----------



## RW16610

I want in!


----------



## jon050

Me too,
A 1968 166.003 with cal.565, serviced and running beautifully. A daily wearer for the office.


----------



## WhtShadow

I have had mine for over a week, so I guess I am a member!


----------



## Paraclete

Count me in as well


----------



## Kayfaber

Here are my Seamasters...


----------



## mauiguy

Hi! I'm a newbie WUS member. Here's one of my Seamasters - a 2534.50 on rubber...


----------



## macsrul

Here is mine!!!:-!


----------



## fish1471

here goes.......


----------



## twigfarm

OMG!!!!!!!!!! The Seamasters keep coming! And what Seamasters we have! This is like Seamasters on parade! And congratulations to new owners. There's nothing like owning an icon, is there?

And some of the photos you folks are posting are spectacular!

*Maine* - I hope you don't mind but I'm using your shot for my desktop background. Wonderful photo!

*Hary* - another desktop-worthy shot of an extraodinary watch!

And *Gravina* - please feel free to take & post more photos whenever you like.(And maybe tell us a little about your watches.)

Now, like I said in an earlier post, no one is issuing cards individually any more so the cards are now "*self-serve*". Please see my post #689 for 3 handy sizes of the card that you can copy & use.

Thanks, have fun & keep 'em coming!

Dave


----------



## Special Ed

My first Seamaster. I hope the bad photography doesn't keep me out of the club.


----------



## chezz

Will this watch pass the club membership test? I got my first Omega today, last one available in the AD. Omega Seamaster Professional 2551.8000.


----------



## Gravina

Cheers

Douglas Gravina


----------



## antonis_ch

Here is my Ω









By antonis_ch, shot with u700,S700 at 2009-09-13

Antonis


----------



## houndoggie




----------



## Anon

Ok, here are my Seamaster eyecandies!



















What do you think? Can I get a club card?


----------



## Norsea

The outdoor aquarium was frozen this morning and I saw the locus for a good picture...


----------



## jukeboxs




----------



## gr8sw

a couple of mine...


















cheers,
Peter


----------



## wheels

My three


----------



## Derek N

Here are some pictures of my Planet Ocean on mesh, love to get a card for my signature please. 


















:thanks


----------



## bbuckis

I'd like one of those cards too. I only own one Omega. A 45.5 very nice watch.


----------



## ciderlion

My SMP Chrono
Regards from West Sussex UK
John


----------



## OldeCrow

here's some of mine:














































oops not a seamaster:


----------



## music_healing

another one

Today I am wearing , Vintage Seamaster cal 354 bumper movement, COSC certified , black dial, gold cap and index


----------



## cawatchfan

I am new to this forum and my SMP & Speedy would like to say hello... And yes, would love the card to add to my sig. Thanks. :-!



















__________________
*citizen* chronotime at, skyhawk at titanium, ecodrive moonphase
*omega* seamaster professional, speedmaster day/date, deville
*longines* master collection moonphase
*tag heuer* professional
couple of *casio* g-shocks..


----------



## twigfarm

Hi folks & welcome to all new club members!

If you've gone through this thread, you'd know that no one is issuing cards individually any more. The cards are now "*self-serve*". Please see my post #689 for 3 handy sizes of the card that you can copy & use.

Thanks, have fun & keep 'em coming!

Dave


----------



## izwaniimc

my 1 week old po


----------



## Aquaracer1

I like my Seamaster so much that I just traded my pre-loved one for a brand new one!!!


----------



## ramirez1970

My "latest"...


----------



## rjoy

my one and only


----------



## King Gainer

Is it too late to join the club and get a card?


----------



## twigfarm

King Gainer said:


> Is it too late to join the club and get a card?


YES IT'S TOO LATE!;-)

Actually, please see my post #689 for further instructions & welcome to the club!

Dave


----------



## ddatta

twigfarm said:


> YES IT'S TOO LATE!;-)
> 
> Actually, please see my post #689 for further instructions & welcome to the club!
> 
> Dave


Hi. Will these two get me in?  I can promise to do better pictures soon ...


----------



## ohmegah

Better late than never, here are my two Seamasters:

Professional 300










Aqua Terra Railmaster










Best regards,
Wallace


----------



## trgolf

Here's my Black Bond


----------



## trgolf

Here's a picture of my Black Bond

trgolf


----------



## twigfarm

Hi folks!

Looks like my post #689 has magically become 687! In any event, here's the info:

As you can probably see, no one is replying to each individual card request anymore so here is the card in three handy sizes for you to use. Just right click & save the size you want on your hard drive.




























To add it as a signature, log in to WUS & go to your profile/Your Control Panel & click "Edit Signature". There you will find a couple of ways to add it as your "signature".

Thanks, have fun & welcome!!!

Dave


----------



## ddatta

Thank you very much, twigfarm.

Can I add my name on this card? Or??... Whats the font for "MEMBER 2009"?


----------



## twigfarm

ddatta said:


> Thank you very much, twigfarm.
> 
> Can I add my name on this card? Or??... Whats the font for "MEMBER 2009"?


Sure. I used Photoshop to add mine. I'm not sure what the font is so I just used Arial bold which looks fine.

Dave


----------



## ddatta

I found it  Futura Medium. Should have my card up by my next post.

Thanks.


----------



## ddatta

Should be here now...


----------



## slvrtorch

My Seamaster AT Chrono. Card Please


----------



## twigfarm

slvrtorch said:


> My Seamaster AT Chrono. Card Please


Welcome! Help yourself!

Dave


----------



## slvrtorch

Thanks :thanks



twigfarm said:


> Welcome! Help yourself!
> 
> Dave


----------



## REQUIEMnJADED4U

Thanks for the different sized cards. I'm very happy to put one up for my 2296.80. |>


----------



## Andy H

Let me introduce you to the family, additions expected soon, hopefully.


----------



## R1P

Here's mine...:-!

I will help myself to the card, if mods don't mind.

Edit: missed replying directly to the OP, my bad.


----------



## Andy H

My collection so far, hopefully with additions to come.


----------



## hooyah22

Just got my first Omega! A PO 2201.50 and I couldn't be happier. Sorry for the cellphone pic... Could I get a signature sized card? Thanks!


----------



## REQUIEMnJADED4U

hooyah22 said:


> Just got my first Omega! A PO 2201.50 and I couldn't be happier. Sorry for the cellphone pic... Could I get a signature sized card? Thanks!


Great watch! Welcome to the Omega club! Enjoy it in good it health. :-!

-Yuri


----------



## hooyah22

REQUIEMnJADED4U said:


> Great watch! Welcome to the Omega club! Enjoy it in good it health. :-!
> 
> -Yuri


Thank you very much! Glad to be a member!


----------



## noah

*Ok Just got my First .. 50th GMT*

I saw JohnnyT's in Cali this summer and knew I needed one .. just found one at a show in Hong Kong ...


----------



## Bovisa

Sunshine86 said:


> Here is a really poor shot of my 2255.80 (Sorry, my camera absolutely sucks.):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole crew:


That blue looks great!! Is this model still available? I don't see on Omega's site. I've been eyeing a PO but blue really looks good.


----------



## ebes101

Here's the 2 new additions to my watch family


----------



## noah

**Official Seamaster Club Thread* cards*

cards are a very nice touch ..
I hope to see a club like this for the Seiko MM ..


----------



## music_healing

Sharing one of my favourite Seamaster

Omega Seamaster Cal 354 bumper, with COSC 
black dial, cross hair, gold capped case and gold index


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Can I have the club card too:-s


----------



## WhtShadow

OMEGAFORCE said:


> Can I have the club card too:-s


Yes. Scroll up in the forum and you will find a post that shows them all. take the ones you want.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Thank you very much WhtShadow. Glad to be a member of the club!!!


----------



## apeogre

My entry


----------



## optimusrms

can i have a card


----------



## jmags20

Here's mine. Thanks.


----------



## chainy75

Here is my two


----------



## sickpup

bump..:-!

straight out of TX..


----------



## houndoggie

houndoggie said:


>


I've added 2 more to the line up:


----------



## noah

*Nice photo work ..*

Nice photo work ..


----------



## wvizmanos

Here's mine. :thanks


----------



## saintv90

Count me in!

Sorry...Celll pic.


----------



## Betampex

Great watch

congrats

Paulo


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## mtbmike

*Seamaster Club*

Another to get to #800:-!


----------



## daveya

*Re: Seamaster Club*

Seamaster 30 1963 cal 269, serviced and regulated to 3 secs a day now, daily wearer to work


----------



## ghound79

My mid 1960s SMP 300 and my 2054 which is from 2001. Here I am wearing my SMP 300 on a Scud Missile


----------



## Fordham-NY

HI,

I know the picture is not much, with my old 4 megapixel camera, but I love the watch. Seamaster Professional, Automatic, Stainless Steel. It came with a bracelet which typically comes on versions which have skeleton hands or are the James Bond Variants.


----------



## meliaant

Brand new Seamaster Professional!


----------



## amartolos

I guess this is my seamaster club ticket and its only 5 days old. |>


----------



## noah

I love the Black, but feel the blue ones need a black bezel ... too much blue for me ...


----------



## Rene Holleman

And here is my one


----------



## suparobg

Hi here is mine 42 mm Orange Bezel


----------



## putra

fiuuh thought i lost my omega seamaster quartz. I bought it in 1996 after watched golden eye. which it's been 13 years!. the dial has aging and the seconds hand needle is not red anymore like the color turn to be orange. there's scratch on bezel near number 30. can I get the card?


----------



## putra

putra said:


> fiuuh thought i lost my omega seamaster quartz. I bought it in 1996 after watched golden eye. which it's been 13 years!. the dial has aging and the seconds hand needle is not red anymore like the color turn to be orange. there's scratch on bezel near number 30. can I get the card?


forget attach the picture


----------



## ldbedard

Here is my seamaster, it got me going on watch collecting.


----------



## suparobg

Here is mine


----------



## DougFNJ

Just joined the club yesterday :-!


----------



## suparobg

Do I get a card for my Seamaster Planet Ocean?


----------



## lentuk

The only pic I have right now.


----------



## CJ_NYC

Thanks for the invitation, here's mine PO. Regards


----------



## suparobg

Here is my other Do I get a member card now or how do I get one?


----------



## twigfarm

Hi folks!

It's great seeing so many new members. And what a great assortment of Seamasters - both new & old.

As you can see, no one is replying to each individual card request anymore so here is the card in three handy sizes for you to use. Just right click & save the size you want on your hard drive.




























To add it as a signature, log in to WUS & go to your profile/Your Control Panel & click "Edit Signature". There you will find a couple of ways to add it as your "signature".

Thanks, have fun & welcome!!!

Dave


----------



## Desotti

May I come in? ;-)

























*P.O. Big (2208.50.00) on a Hadley Roma Alligator Strap*








*
Aqua Terra (2503.33.00), next to a Longines Legend Diver

*Cheers!* ;-)
*


----------



## noah

*love that Legend Diver*

*love that Legend Diver*
*and it's ok, Longines is the poor mans Omega*


----------



## jjmurillo

Here us Mine!!!












mthwatch said:


> Thanks to you all for your input on this little card we're about to give out...
> 
> Post here if you own a Seamaster - of any kind and any date of production. No exclusions. I know there was a lot of interest in a "Seamaster Professional" club...so I guess we'll have to have one too! Why not?
> 
> Just post a pic of your Seamaster here and we'll give you a card - and you can do what you like with it. I've seen a couple people use it in their signatures and I think it looks really good. If you need help resizing it to fit, let me know.
> 
> I'll get the bal rolling....and I finally get my own card!
> 
> Mike
> 
> This is my new 45.5mm PO on stainless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my club membership!


----------



## FranClar

Mine


----------



## AryAka

My Seamaster AT


----------



## munichblue

Here (left) is my PO Big Size on brown leather:


----------



## Zed82

Here is my baby!


----------



## twigfarm

Come & get 'em!

As you can see, no one is replying to each individual card request anymore so here is the card in three handy sizes for you to use. Just right click & save the size you want on your hard drive.




























To add it as a signature, log in to WUS & go to your profile/Your Control Panel & click "Edit Signature". There you will find a couple of ways to add it as your "signature".

Thanks, have fun & welcome!!!

Dave


----------



## Titaniumpete

My (2) latest obsessions&#8230;


----------



## apeogre

aaaand me


----------



## Eagle

Wow, this is a big thread!

Here's mine!





































:-!


----------



## Paulnz

My 2264. Purchased new in 2005, worn almost every day since (my favourite) and still in great condition. On original battery still too.


----------



## anonymousmoose

How silly of me. I never posted my SMP... what's that underneath it?









Oh yeah, the PO I got 3 days ago


----------



## Doheth

*Old and new*

My 2254 has been a faithful companion for years now, and oh so comfy on the mesh.

The '52 342 bumper is a newer addition. I like it on the mesh, but it will likely return to a strap once I find the right one.


----------



## sbeams

What's up?! I purchased this Seamaster from a local AD about 2 weeks ago! My first Omega and first "nice" timepiece! :-d


----------



## kwikrnu

Here is my bad picture of my omega seamaster 2532.20.00 . It is my first omega people call it the white bond 2532.


----------



## LFCJari37

Just bought mine today:-!


----------



## Enoch

My Current stableb-)b-)

As you can see I'm a big Omega fan:-!

45mm PO










Great white










Bond Full size










Black GMT










And finally.. Yet to be worn (Saving it for my Birthday;-) Black Bond Co-Axial


----------



## blkdiamond

First post.

Here is my new Seamaster Professional 2221.80.

I am planning on purchasing a PO in the next few months.


----------



## elvis316

Been lurking on here for a while. Finally joined the club just before Christmas and the forum tonight.Apologies for the camera phone shots, still figuring out our camera.


----------



## colrhino

here's my Seamaster GMT; I would like to join the Club!


----------



## 2kilo

here's mine, two weeks old...


----------



## JCW1980

Just got my SMP 300m today! :-! Had it shipped to work, and I can't wait to go home & take a descent picture, so please forgive the crappy BlackBerry pic:

I'm in the Club!


----------



## MikeAB

Here are my 2. Took a quick picture for this post. Can do better. I also have a Speedmaster if you star a club for them. Thanks


----------



## ces




----------



## Vercingetorix51

Count me in, as of today.

From TX


----------



## niks325i

Guess I'll throw mine in. 43 pages in this thread and I haven't seen another one like it yet.

Nik


----------



## King Gainer

MikeAB said:


> Here are my 2. Took a quick picture for this post. Can do better. I also have a Speedmaster if you star a club for them. Thanks


Wow, I've never seen a Seamaster Cosmic before. That looks awesome:-!


----------



## zsolt

please i want in too


----------



## twigfarm

Hey folks!

With a new year there should be a new card. Feel free to copy these 2010 club cards & use as your signature.



















Welcome to the club & have fun!

Dave


----------



## Mystro

Here is your card:


----------



## niks325i

Thank you sir.

Nik


----------



## kmacdc

here's my new Seamaster, Can I get a card:-!


----------



## sneakertinker

Since this thread seems to have fallen back a bit I figured now would be a good time for me to post up some updated photos of my Seamaster's...Planning on picking up a Quartz Bond in it's current black setup (Can't help but love the Quartz SMP as a perfect go to model), and an 8500 PO if / when Omega decides to release a model of that type...

Mid-Size Quartz. It's since been sold and...and errr...re-purchased for the wife :roll:

















Full Size SMP Quartz (The original Bond)...Currently on the bracelet but I've spent most of the time wearing it on a blue Hirsch Croc...

















2208.50...It's sitting on the Omega Rubber Strap now and will be for a long while...Bracelet is nice too...Also have the Hirsh Liberty as an option as well, though that's currently being used on a Citizen Skyhawk AT...

























P.S. Don't mind the pale Irish arms...


----------



## ReefGeek

My first Seamaster, in front of my reef.










I added a link to the bracelet and now it fits perfectly.


----------



## Muff Wiggler

Well, six weeks after my first Omega (which I waited patiently dreaming for 25 years), I've bought my second and am about to join your noble Seamaster Club! 

Bought this beautiful 2254.50 right here on the sales forum at WUS. I'm picking it up in California this coming Wednesday as I'll be down there on business.

Very very excited and very happy - after buying my 3570.50 from an AD with only a $200 discount off MSRP, it sure is nice to get another Omega at such a friendly price.


----------



## MRCS

got mine last weekend and I find myself wearing it a lot!


----------



## Hammondo

My recently acquired Omega's...bought the PO in January and then saw the pre-owned GMT in the same AD a few weeks later...simply had to have it...gorgeous watch! Must admit, I now love Omega's and will also hope to get a Speedmaster this year, as well as a 300m SMP.

Anyway, I would be proud to be a member of the Seamaster club. :-!


----------



## twigfarm

Hey folks & welcome new members!

With a new year there should be a new card.

And as you may or may not know, the cards are self-serve. Here are 2 handy sizes of the 2010 club card. Please feel free to copy these & use one as your signature.



















Welcome to the club & have fun!

Dave


----------



## Gambeaner

Just got mine last Friday and loving it. The Planet Ocean marks my first entry into quality automatic watches. Simply a classic watch.


----------



## Asuran

Mine arrived yesterday, my first Omega. Will try to take better pics over the weekend. Next on the list... the Speedmaster


----------



## Mystro

kmacdc said:


> here's my new Seamaster, Can I get a card:-!


----------



## rkivie

Pulled the trigger on this about a couple of weeks back. It's my first nice watch too.


----------



## carlt69

Titaniumpete said:


> My (2) latest obsessions&#8230;


I am as green as those stones!! I so want one of these 

Nice watch :-!


----------



## emilerl

My first Omega, a 2254.50 which I bought, used, yesterday.


----------



## gezcz

Here's mine. Can I get a card?


----------



## Omega-3

My turn!!!


----------



## MStillwood

Just picked this one up in the islands. Waited a long time for this.









How 'bout a card for me too?:thanks


----------



## NickJC

Here is my pride and joy. Got it in the Caribbean. Want a PO next.


----------



## andrew_g

I only just found this thread. cool idea.

Some impressive collections. I only have one but hope to add a PO 2208.50.00 to the "collection" soon.










It's been down to 20m a couple of times. I'm not sure if I'll ever take the PO down there or if it will be a desk diver.

Do many take their PO's under?


----------



## erdem

I've been following this thread for quite some time now and revisit whenever I want to appreciate these beautiful masterpieces. Here's my little seamaster collection to earn my club membership 











Hats off to Jacques Mayol, who was a true seamaster.

Cheers,


----------



## Desotti

I've just put a new strap on the AT, so it deserves an image update with the PO Big:


















Cheers! |>


----------



## A02

Oops, double post.


----------



## A02




----------



## albertw23

just picked it up last friday. it's my first Omega. such a beauty !!!


----------



## andrew_g

albertw23 said:


> just picked it up last friday. it's my first Omega. such a beauty !!!


Nice first Omega. Congratulations.


----------



## stopgowalkon

Are you taking new members in 2010?


----------



## Stabes

2538.20 to the collection....


----------



## edmorales

starting my 1120 collection
2231









2254


----------



## dbhmgb

My first Omega - I've had this for a while and it's my second favorite watch!


----------



## twigfarm

Hey folks!

Here are 2010 club cards free for the taking. Just right-click the one you want to save & use as your signature.



















Welcome to the club, have fun & keep the Seamasters coming!

Dave


----------



## andy-g

My 2264 , according to Omega the last new one they had :-!


----------



## modyblu

I just realized that I have never posted on this thread. How did I miss that. Now maybe I can get me one of those Seamaster cards as well.


----------



## centralcoastbuc

First Omega. I love it.


----------



## john316




----------



## EYEMAN49

here's mine...


----------



## k7lro

*Happy watch day x 2*

After weeks of waiting, the Sea Fighter OCN2-A that I won from MWR's Christmas Raffle arrived today.....

and...

a (well-cared-for-still-under-warranty-less-than-seven-months-old-used) Omega SMP (black Bond) also arrived.

I ambushed the mail carrier on the first floor as I returned from lunch. Actually, he was happy that I saved him a trip up to our floor.

I like the reflection that I caught by accident.










(PS: buy a ticket at MWR when the Christmas season rolls around next year. They also support a good cause & it's probably the best chance you'll ever have of winning a prize. First place this year was a vintage Rolex 16750 GMT Master and in 2008, it was a vintage Tudor Submariner. Hard to find a raffle with better odds.)


----------



## WatchPark

A celebration is definitely in order ...

I had to sell a few other watches to persuade the wife to allow me to do it but I'm now the proud owner of a Seamaster!!! b-)

Thanks to the Sal at the alternative FAD.

PS May I have a card, please?


----------



## twigfarm

Hey folks!

Here are 2010 club cards free for the taking. Just right-click & save the one you want to use as your signature.



















Welcome to the club, have fun & keep the Seamasters coming!

Dave


----------



## RICHARD.13

I'd like to join the club with my PO:










may I ? :-!


----------



## KennethTang

:-d Seamaster Reporting.


----------



## Alexw

Calypso III


----------



## former_usmc

Hey good morning all, 

I'm the proud new owner of this pre-owned SMP300, and it's my first Omega. I picked it up this past weekend from a local WUS member. It has some wear but then again, it's 10 years old. The red on the second hand is fading but the crystal is flawless. I couldn't be happier with it though. This Bond piece has been at the top of my list for awhile and I got a price I couldn't pass up. Although it's my first, I'm sure it won't be my last. o|

EDIT: Dave, thanks for posting up the club cards!:-!


----------



## andsan

*Re: Only for your eyes!*

My Seamaster in 1957, CAL 500, 14 carat gold. Works and keeps time very well.:-!


----------



## sneakertinker

*Re: Only for your eyes!*

Well I sold my PO this past week to help a friend out who needed some cash so it's back to the original Bond as being my one and only...

Threw it on a Corvus Bond strap this morning...


----------



## TimeforLunch




----------



## Rosegarden

Here is my new Omega Plo Frof :-! Just few days ago i get it


----------



## Faith and Grace

Sorry for the crummy bottom picture. How do I get a card?


----------



## music77

*Hello to all From Greece!This is my planet ocean!!*


----------



## CycloneFever

I can't imagine how I have never seen or posted in this thread before. My 2254.50 on stainless bracelet and Hirsch carbon fiber.


----------



## ral

My first - and hopefully not my last - Omega


----------



## thumperg

My first and definitely not my last Omega.


----------



## bydandie

My new 2254, first high street brand watch!


----------



## CElliott00

I recently had my beloved SMP 2254.50 stolen?? I am trying to decide whether to purchase a new Omega Watch or try and find a used 2254. The predecessor is the 212.30.41.61.01.001. I am not sure that l like this watch for several reasons. 1) Different Band 2) Different face 3) Different arms.

I would greatly appreciate any suggestions?

Thanks,
Connor


----------



## Snowback

I finally got my grail on Monday & am really happy to join the club!


----------



## otown

Sorry for the crackberry pic but sign me up!


----------



## sneakertinker

Officially the only watch I own as of yesterday...Will be my daily wear piece until July 2011 as that will be my 30th birthday and I'd like to get something special to celebrate...

Finally managed to become a one watch fella...Love the feeling too...


----------



## beatific

Bought this last week, Love it!

Aqua Terra 2504.80.00

Crystal : Domed scratch-resistant sapphire crystal
Case : Steel
Dial : Blue
Water resistance :150 m (500 feet)
Size : Mid-Size
Diameter: 36.2 mm


----------



## CElliott00

I have a question: How difficult/expensive is it to change the face from blue to black on the 2254?


----------



## p0lsevik

My first post!

During the easter holiday, I spend most of the time cross-country skiing, but of course I found time to photograph my Aqua Terra 8500! b-) My girlfriend thought I was the biggest nerd ever, but you guys understand...?


----------



## Kyle L

:-!


----------



## sneakertinker

sneakertinker said:


> Officially the only watch I own as of yesterday...Will be my daily wear piece until July 2011 as that will be my 30th birthday and I'd like to get something special to celebrate...
> 
> Finally managed to become a one watch fella...Love the feeling too...


Well...I was a one watch fella for a far less amount of time then I thought I would be...

Got this yesterday to replace the Orange version I sold a few weeks back...


----------



## Brage

I just realized I got two :roll:










And this one does say Seamaster on the backside...


----------



## Chibatastic

Count me in 










how do i apply that seamaster banner below my posts?


----------



## Yoda2005

CElliott00 said:


> I have a question: How difficult/expensive is it to change the face from blue to black on the 2254?


I believe that the dial is about $200 and then it would be the cost the dial installation.

Service should be under $50.00.


----------



## BaCaitlin

sneakertinker said:


> Well...I was a one watch fella for a far less amount of time then I thought I would be...
> 
> Got this yesterday to replace the Orange version I sold a few weeks back...


LOL...you fell off the wagon :-d


----------



## amartolos




----------



## amartolos

Chibatastic said:


> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i apply that seamaster banner below my posts?


edit ur signature through user profile


----------



## dosborne

OH YEA!! Hello All -


----------



## HomerT

Here's my Seamaster. Guess that means i'm in the club now.


----------



## JakeK

I bought this about 2 weeks ago from our FF AD.

2220.80


----------



## Yoda2005

Hello All,

One of these came in the mail for me today.

It is late and I just took a quick picture with my cellphone so forgive me for the quality of the shot.


----------



## KatGirl

Looks good on you, Sam. You should start your own thread when you get some time. I don't think many people post on the Official Seamaster Thread, or read it regularly. Congrats on your new baby.

;-) KAT


----------



## Yoda2005

KatGirl said:


> Looks good on you, Sam. You should start your own thread when you get some time. I don't think many people post on the Official Seamaster Thread, or read it regularly. Congrats on your new baby.
> 
> ;-) KAT


Kat,

I just did start my own thread on this topic.


----------



## KO34

Here's mine... just two months old! Wearing it on the rubber dive strap now.


----------



## Betampex

dosborne said:


> OH YEA!! Hello All -


It's a Beauty

Congrats

Paulo


----------



## KO34

KO34 said:


> Here's mine... just two months old! Wearing it on the rubber dive strap now.


And this time with the pictures!!


----------



## Trel

Here's my Great White, on my great, white bike saddle.


----------



## JBensyl

Here is my application for membership! Just got it from our favorite AD yesterday (its a 2200.50.00):














































Anyone seen the PO club thread?

Thanks


----------



## gigiplastic

Hi guys i dont own a seamaster but i do own mk4.5

Can i know the refrence number for Midsize automatic version of 2254.50. Also does this 2 uses the same movement?

usually how much will it cost?


----------



## Atomicmax

Hi All

Here's my application for membership. I finally got round to taking a picture of my Seamaster, apologies for the reflection of the photographer...............

Max


----------



## Steve Woollam

Hello everbody, Just a quick post to show you my Omega 2220.80.00.Can you let me have a Memberhip Card?


----------



## vspacheco

Hope I'm not too late, here are my two,


----------



## dosei




----------



## mattcantwin

On the original bracelet.










On the Bond I replaced it with for a bit of pizzazz.


----------



## Steve Woollam

A picture of my Seamaster 2220.80.00.
Isn't she a beauty.
Can I join the club?


----------



## Fritz618

Don't know much about this watch, but it was my father's from the early 60's and says only "14kt gold filled very small print on the back.


----------



## halo0309

Got my new PO today, feels great


----------



## chuffchuff

the three omegos


----------



## wjgesq

Seamasters at work and play.


----------



## Yoda2005

dosei said:


>


Very nice watch by the way. Don't get me wrong I believe you have the 2054.50 not the 2254.50. Looks like you watch has a bond bracelet on it.


----------



## Cyrex

here's mine... it's about 7 years old... First nice watch I ever bought myself! I was only 20 and could not afford the the full size chrono at the time, so I got the midsize quartz instead... Beats the Timex I wore before that 










Can I get my little card now? :-d


----------



## TitanCi

My P.O. <3


----------



## Betampex

Hello everybody, I need to take better picutures and I'll post here later


















































Cheers

Paulo - Brazil


----------



## sam1986

Can i get my card please


----------



## owen5150

Here's my Vancouver 2010:



















The 2254.50 and 2255.80 are on the way. :-!

And somewhere out there is a Great White that needs a new home ...


----------



## DavidM1

Hi Mike,

Here's my 2255.80 that arrived last week. A couple of camera phone pics down at the waterfront... where else?


----------



## DavidM1

Just for the sake of it... another shot. Fabulous watch!


----------



## orient

So, here's my 2254 with the very late serial (as mentioned in another thread)  I love this watch!

I have to admit I am contemplating a 42mm PO that showed up locally (that's what I was originally looking for before buying the 2254). But.... I fear I will miss this guy too much. I may just have to put the PO on hold until I can justify owning both...


----------



## Betampex

Nice watch 

congrats

Paulo


----------



## Doca

I've only seen one other of this model....

Bond hands with stainless steel bezel.


----------



## MJK737

Here's mine


----------



## Steve Woollam

Here are a couple of pictures of my 2220.80.00 Seamaster Professional.

I hope I can join the club?


----------



## Ceathreamhnan

Whilst doing some camera gear pics for eBay I took the opportunity to picture my grubby SMP - it's only been on my wrist for the last 12 years after all  Maybe I should wear it in the shower after all....










I'm planning to have another aquatic watch shortly b-) Before you ask, that's a kitchen knife balanced on the bracelet holding it upright :roll:


----------



## thomps000

Had her for about 9 months now. The only time it leaves my wrist is when I wear the IWC.

Excited for my card!

--PT

(Sorry about the quality of the pic, it was taken with my iPhone)


----------



## ChooseDennis

My latest addition...


----------



## ttobul

Sorry Gang - I searched the threads here and came up blank - I just purchased a 42mm PO. I owe pics to the forum and have plans for that. My question is winding. Holding the watch in my left hand do I turn the crown just clock-wise, just counter-clockwise, or do I do a half turn up, then a half-turn back, then repeat for 25 - 30 times. If I leave the watch on the night-stand at night - should I / do I need to wind each morning or only wind when close to the power reserve depletion? Thanks for any help....pics this weekend.


----------



## kwk1

Turn clock-wise about 40 full turns for a full wind.
It has overwind protection so when it's fully wound, it starts to slip and can't damage the movement. If you wear it everyday, it should stay running. 
I only wind mine if it stops, I need to change the time or I need to change the date. Congrats on a great watch!


ttobul said:


> Sorry Gang - I searched the threads here and came up blank - I just purchased a 42mm PO. I owe pics to the forum and have plans for that. My question is winding. Holding the watch in my left hand do I turn the crown just clock-wise, just counter-clockwise, or do I do a half turn up, then a half-turn back, then repeat for 25 - 30 times. If I leave the watch on the night-stand at night - should I / do I need to wind each morning or only wind when close to the power reserve depletion? Thanks for any help....pics this weekend.


----------



## ttobul

Thank you!!


----------



## Frogman4me

My first omega :-!










still luming very well :-d


----------



## ketiljo

Here's mine:


----------



## Betampex

My Omega PO - 45mm










Paulo


----------



## REQUIEMnJADED4U

Frogman4me said:


> My first omega :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still luming very well :-d


Great looking watch. Will always be a classic. Looks stunning on the NATO strap. Enjoy it in good health. :-!


----------



## Remi B

Here's my PO bought today


----------



## Betampex

My Omega PO - 45mm










































Paulo


----------



## KENNEJ

My Aqua Terra 2503.33 - courtesy of WUS member Dixan.

First Omega and first nice watch - very happy with it.





































Had the 'itch' for about a year and was originally thinking of getting an Air King but after seeing a mate's Omega I started looking at them too.

Saw the white/blue Aqua Terra I knew that was the one I wanted.

Probably would have been better as a mid-size on my skinny wrists but as they don't do one in this style I went for it anyway and am very glad I did.


----------



## Dixan

Nice photos, J.! I think you made a great choice. It does wear pretty large b/c of the white dial and also b/c of the thin bezel. Fits your wrist perfectly, though. Try it on a dark colored strap sometime; few other watches are so dramatically transformed by a simple strap change. I miss it much these days. Glad to know it's being well cared for. More photos, please! :-!


----------



## KENNEJ

Cheers - I will post some more photos when I get a chance.


----------



## KENNEJ

If I wanted to change the strap, is this easy to do or would you usually get it done at a watch dealer? I like it on the bracelet but it would be good to have some more options. Any tips on places to get new straps online?


----------



## Dixan

J.,

Honestly, it is super easy once you A) get the proper tool (most here recommend the Bergeon 6767f (?) spring-bar tool) and B) practice a little, maybe on a less valuable watch. With a bit of practice, you can switch out a bracelet or strap in minutes. Many of us here sometimes change our straps more than once a day! It does get addicting.

The best thing for you to do would be to do a thorough search of this forum. There are countless old threads discussing just this topic. You can also find many threads about straps and where to purchase them. I highly recommend Hirsch straps, if you're going aftermarket. They're the best, IMO, quality wise and design wise. Hadley Roma and Di Modell also offer many great straps. In my experience, their quality lags behind Hirsch (but not by too much), but their designs are arguably even more intricate/detailed. Our own Gary (Watch Obsession) is in Wales and can probably get any Hirsch to you very quickly, especially considering your neighboring location.

Here are a few model numbers of straps I've tried or would recommend (I think they work very well with the 2503.33):

1. Hadley Roma 2022, 2021, 2010 - Nice alligator straps. (I highly recommend a medium brown/white stitching 2021 for your watch.)
2. Hirsch "Heavy Calf" (These are awesome, simple straps.)
3. Hirsch "Duke" (Straight-forward croc grain.)
4. Di Modell "Ralleye" (Really cool strap. Looks retro.)
5. Di Modell "Chronissimo" - I like the new croc grain version (Flieger type.)
6. Di Modell "Teju Lizard" - beautiful, but the gloss comes off if rubbed hard (Dressy.)
7. Many, many others that would work well with the white/blue AT.

You could also try Taikonaut. They have some interesting, unusual choices for decent prices. They're based in HK. I get all of my NATOs from them.

Hopefully this will get you started. Again, do a search. When people here write this, it's not meant to pass you off. It's just that there is a lot of great info that's already accumulated in neat little packages in the form of old threads. Try many different search terms, like: "Spring Bar Tool" or "Changing Straps" or "Aftermarket Straps," etc., etc.

Good luck. :-!


----------



## REQUIEMnJADED4U

KENNEJ said:


> If I wanted to change the strap, is this easy to do or would you usually get it done at a watch dealer? I like it on the bracelet but it would be good to have some more options. Any tips on places to get new straps online?


Do a search on forum, there's a thread dedicated on how to change a strap. You can get straps from any AD, sales forum, or Ofrei website seems to be very popular and helpful as well.

Greats pictures guys, keep them coming! :-!


----------



## KENNEJ

Thanks for the replies - I'll check those straps out Dixan and search on here too.


----------



## ClarkJ

Heres my bond midsize


----------



## lancelotlink

Does owning a Ploprof count?


----------



## keenan13

Here are my two: 2254.50 and 2455.80


----------



## MA81

Question. 

Would a 2254.50 work on a 6" wrist, or would it look overly bulky? I believe it only came in 41mm, right?

If you've got a small wrist and the watch above, post a pic.


----------



## jbdan

MA81 said:


> Question.
> 
> Would a 2254.50 work on a 6" wrist, or would it look overly bulky? I believe it only came in 41mm, right?
> 
> If you've got a small wrist and the watch above, post a pic.


Really it would work if you liked it that's all that matters. My opinion though? If your flat wristed at 6" your OK but if your round wristed at 6" the lug ends might be even with or overhang your wrist edge...this is when I think watches look "too big" for the wearer. Mine is 6.75" in summer 6.5" fall and winter.


----------



## feilong108

my 2551.80


----------



## searat

Currently a titanium Seamaster Professional 2231.50 - my 11th Omega I think - my wife has the small 'Bond' style quartz ladies Seamaster.
Here's the 2231.50..









Immediately before the Ti SMP I had the orange-bezel 42mm PO, and a 2264.50:








Cheers
Steve


----------



## peter-g

Here's mine:


----------



## minimoog

New arrival


----------



## amartolos

minimoog said:


> New arrival


Congrats.The midsize ??


----------



## minimoog

amartolos said:


> Congrats.The midsize ??


Nope, it's a 2254. I just have a flat wrist ;-)


----------



## ghound79

Seamaster GMT


----------



## MA81

minimoog said:


> Nope, it's a 2254. I just have a flat wrist ;-)


Would you happen to know what the exact model number is for the midsize? I'm debating between the two since I have a 6" flat wrist... but am leaning towards the full size if I can still find it.


----------



## minimoog

MA81 said:


> Would you happen to know what the exact model number is for the midsize? I'm debating between the two since I have a 6" flat wrist... but am leaning towards the full size if I can still find it.


I believe the mid-size is the 2252.50

If it helps my wrist is 7.5" around and measures (sorry about mixed units) around 55-60mm across the flat back of the wrist. As the pic shows I could easily get away with something bigger, which really surprised me as I have really skinny arms.

Good luck with whatever you choose :-!


----------



## speedy1

My Grail

....the 2201.50...


----------



## STEVIE

I waited a long time for this:


----------



## Betampex

STEVIE said:


> I waited a long time for this:


Hello Steve, congrats for your new P.O it's a great watch

Enjoy it!

Paulo


----------



## mayastig

just picked mine up this morning from the AD. what a beauty she is in real life. rock solid SS bracelet, beautiful crisp dial and a classic look to it all.

i am a happy camper


----------



## MaleBox

May I join the Club

Recent Bond Seamaster 2220.80


----------



## faiser

Been lurking here long enough. This week I busted my decade old dream of owning an Omega by picking up one!

Whenever I look at the time, it's about 2 minutes later than the previous check


----------



## TRankin

My long awaited 212.30. May I join the club please?


----------



## jmsrolls

The latest Seamaster in my collection:



















Fr. John†


----------



## speedy49

Hoping to get my cards... had the watch for a few weeks didn't know I had to post specifically in the thread to get them! Looking forward to posting pics in the Speedy Pro Club also, but need to get the watch back from the safety deposit box ... Thanks in advance! sorry about the bad pics for now


----------



## darkipsum

Hello, Can I JOIN???

Here's my SMP


----------



## Jeep99dad

better late than never... and hoping to add a Great White or Blue Bond soon:-!


----------



## JimmyRob

Just picked it up about an hour ago! Excuse the terrible pic, I've only got my phone with me.


----------



## JimmyRob

Decent pic from my proper camera now...


----------



## darkipsum

HUHUHU where is our CARD??? :think:


----------



## semmern

One clear pic that makes my hand look tiny, and one blurry pic that better shows off the size of the watch. Now where are those exclusive membership cards? ;-)


----------



## iaymnu

One that I couldn't let go..










My lovely mistress ... Ti


----------



## copperjohn

I'll join!


----------



## Jon

My two modern Seamasters










This is the latest arrival










Jon


----------



## pappy.72

My first Seamaster!! Sign me up for the club please.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Latest Seamaster, Ti model:-!


----------



## semmern

My 2255


----------



## joelmor

Here's mine










Joel
;-)


----------



## Ray Kirby

A few of my favourite Seamaster's, Oldies but Goodies.




























Regards
Ray


----------



## Jeep99dad

Very nice Ray! Especially love that 2nd one!!:-! top notch Bro'

so how do we get that sig Seamaster Club card?

Cheers. B


----------



## Ray Kirby

Hi Brice, Thanks, the clam shell is one of my favs also. Not sure how you get the card. Sure someone will fill us in?
Cheers Ray


----------



## speedy49

... still no cards? How come? photo posted above.


----------



## thomas7610

My AT8500 white teck dial.


----------



## TRI955

My one and only Seamaster...


----------



## bobz32

My new PO!


----------



## Hitch




----------



## Madasadad

I know it's ANOTHER orange PO , but it's 
MY Orange PO, and I love it!


----------



## speedy49

So how do we actually go about getting cards given to us?


----------



## 1st timer

Just picked up my first 2551.80,will post picks once i receive it.


----------



## chriseskew24

my controbution the white one may be finding a new home soon though


----------



## Jeep99dad

nice pair! I've been trying to buy a great white!


----------



## amartolos

Already in the club but this time on a strap...


----------



## darkipsum

Hello Guys, How can I get the CARD??? Wanna be an official member


----------



## JAD3703

An oldy but a goody. Picked up this beauty via trade this past weekend. Card me, please!

James


----------



## nimbushopper

I bought this new 5 yrs ago and it is the most comfortable watch I've ever owned and has been running continuously. It keeps time to -5 secs a day but started at +4 when new, so I guess it's time to get a service.


----------



## rev

I have two that I wear regularly. Omega is my favorite brand.:-!


----------



## rico college

Here is my seamaster 300m, can I get a sig?


----------



## outride

Here's my baby! I didn't think I'd get to do this... but can I get a card, please?


----------



## Enigma

I'm a member. How do I get the cool cool signature for my posts?


----------



## 1st timer

Here's my Seamaster pro !


----------



## inLine4

2531.80.00










2201.50.00


----------



## Manburg

Just managed to procure this yesterday. Am I now inducted into this prestigious club?


----------



## 1st timer

My first Seamaster.


----------



## benoize

Club card please!:-d
My SeMPC Ti/Ti (2298.80)!

















...hmmm have been posting these pics a lot lately;-)


----------



## 1love

Crappy iphone pic till i can bust out the slr at some point.


----------



## peter-g

Black Chrono.


----------



## Manburg

My second Seamaster.


----------



## Stabes

Manburg said:


> My second Seamaster.


Great shot.. that orange and steel looks sharp!


----------



## Arlo~

And, my black SMP.


----------



## Jeep99dad

hmm taking a pic at 70mph:roll:



Arlo~ said:


> And, my black SMP.


----------



## Arlo~

Jeep99dad said:


> hmm taking a pic at 70mph:roll:


Ha, my wife actually took the picture with the camera on my phone and in only one shot, as she was asking me if I would then drive the speed limit... I was actually driving 65 (my speedometer is off by 5) which at the time was 10 miles under the speed limit. She thinks I drive to slow, but she would rather read then drive:-!


----------



## breed

OK, long time lurker that just bought my Omega PO 2200.50.00 a couple of weeks ago. Here are 2 pics on the OEM rubber strap and 2 on the SS bracelet.


----------



## breed

Double post, oops newbie mistake.


----------



## filmjuicer

Here's mine:


----------



## filmjuicer

double post.


----------



## Glockmeister

May I still join the club? Here is a pic of my Great White.


----------



## peitron

My 1954 CK2577, unsigned cal. 354 bumper chronometre, a grandaddy among the SM... Currently at spa in the mothership at Bienne undergoing full restoration. Will post pics when it's back home.


----------



## 1love

I like orange:










My two treasures:


----------



## xslyyx

Hello dear friends.

Finally, today, after a loooooong time searching i found it.
The best watch ever!

The









Thiis is the most perfect watch. I even love it more then my black "bond" seamaster


----------



## serdal22

I hope I am not too late to join the club. Here are my fotos:


















Very Best Regards . . .

Serdal


----------



## china

Mine, this morning:


----------



## Canon Fodder

Here's my new 45mm Planet Ocean. I love this watch:


----------



## hattrick

My PO (2200.50) gets here in a couple of days. Does that mean I get to add the img to my signature?


----------



## yande

Here is mine. Feeling very honoured to be a member of such a select club. My first such membership on this most honourable Forum. I love it. My 2262.50.00


----------



## RayB

Just some weeks old!


----------



## RayB

Just a few Weeks Old! :-!


----------



## bluloo




----------



## hks3sgte

My first Seamaster


----------



## ChronoScot

This was my dad's Omega Seamaster, bought the year before I was born:









It's something I only really wear for family occasions or when going out formally. Next on the list is something classy but still casual - either a SMP or PO to complement my Speedmaster Date... ;-)


----------



## Hammondo

My Omega's say hello :-!


----------



## palmag

Here's my brand new Omega, a SMP 2220.80.0


----------



## Edge of Midnight

Here's my Seamaster's ok 2 halves. 1st is a quartz so that only half a watch lol. The other I got yesterday in an aution for $14.29. Took a chance for spares as not working. Got it home, saw a little rust on lips, cracked glass, second hand and crown missing. Opened it up noticed its a cal 503 seamaster calender . Saw the balance weight was loose, refitted and wound it and low and behold she runs. Given it a clean and checked its keeping good time. Decided its now going to become a fixer. 

My omega collection is growing 2 Connies - piepan 505 & '68 C type 571), 2 Seamasters (quartz + 505), 2 ladies Geneva's 681.


----------



## T. Wong

Pre-Bonds 1987 champagne and 1990s black dial quartz...do I get a card? hehe...


Seamaster Pairs by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## T. Wong

double post sorry...seems WUS technical prob...


----------



## Spoon1

Here mine 45.5 Seamaster PO......


----------



## music_healing

just another

Seamaster calendar circa 1950s


----------



## In_the_Buff

Glad to join the club! Here is my favorite watch which has seen mostly daily duty for about 8 years now. I will proudly display my card...


----------



## Oktober

may I join this beautiful club?

Here is the love of my life on my wrist 









Darren


----------



## bicoi

here's another one with his faithful friend ...


----------



## mt1tdi

I'd like to join too! Seamaster PO Chrono is my first Omega.


----------



## mgscheue

May I join? Got this two days ago as an early Christmas present.


----------



## mastomic

ABSOLUTETLY INSPIRED BY THE BLUE HANDS AND BLUE LEATHER STRAP, SUBLIME!
I HAVE AN AT w ROSE GOLD HANDS BUT I THINK I MAY JUST BE ABLE TO PULL OFF A DARK BLUE LEATHER STRAP, WHERE DID YOU GET YOURS FROM, MY FRIEND?


Jon said:


> My two modern Seamasters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the latest arrival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon


----------



## Jack19

Here's mine.


----------



## Argonath

i would also like to join ur great club! this is my entrance ticket! hope you all accept me in!


----------



## Deldog

Here are mine:


----------



## mihaixp

This is my newest aquisition: the Omega Seamaster - 120. Can I get a card, please? :-d


----------



## bundy845

Count me in.








Count me in.


----------



## Trel

Here's the Omega Seamaster 120 that my father purchased in 1969. Still keeps great time, to no one's surprise. :-!


----------



## diatom

I am very happy to join this club 

I've been looking at Seamasters for ten years (mostly on the 'bay) and I finally bought one for myself this month, it's my first Omega, a SM calendar from about 1966-67 with a bit of spotting on the original dial:










































Trel, your dad's SM120 is a beaut! :-!


----------



## yande

diatom said:


> I am very happy to join this club
> it's my first Omega, a SM calendar from about 1966-67 with a bit of spotting on the original dial:


Congratulations on your first Omega with that oh so gentle patina. Nice classic Omega


----------



## jude7789

My first and certainly not my last.
Looking forward to receiving my badge of honor, i'll show it with pride


----------



## bundy845

Has anybody made the 2011 badge? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## hooyah22

Here's my one and only, at least as this second ;-)


----------



## Chibatastic

Haven't seen any here yet so here is my Aqua Terra 8500.





































Chibatastic


----------



## taphil




----------



## alvesm

New to the club:









Regards from Brazil.


----------



## Keaman

alvesm said:


> New to the club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards from Brazil.


Welcome to the club! The SMP gets under the skin and into the soul, especially the blue skeleton. Looking at yours gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside


----------



## georges74

Santas present...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

George


----------



## Toothbras

Just picked this one up!


----------



## echo46

Here's mine: Purchased early Jan 2011. How do I get my 2011 card??


----------



## dave92029

My Seamaster Professional Titanium 2231.80


----------



## echo46

Don't mean to appear as though I have a tin can and a monkey but are the 2011 cards available or will they not be generated?


----------



## aardvarkbark

1974 176.007 with a 1040 movement...


----------



## lunasonata

just joined the club!


----------



## robidog

Not new, but new to me!

Robi


----------



## LWRN

New card por favor


----------



## ChronoScot

Here are my two...


----------



## Desotti

Here's my humble trio... |>



















Cheers!


----------



## George Riemer

Helped myself to a membership card ages ago, but thought I would post my current state of the (Seamaster) collection.










In my defense, I do live right by the ocean.

Still, I'm starting to think that I need some help. If not phychologically, then a least carrying the watch box.


----------



## dominichimself

my humble catch couple of days back


----------



## kwas911

I would love to post an image of my 300m Chrono Diver (213.30.42.40.01.001), but it has been at Omega for repairs since Jan 24th (the day after I bought it). That's correct, i returned it to the jeweler the day after purchasing it because it stopped keeping time. Now Omega is claiming it could be another 6 weeks before I get the watch returned! 

I sure hope this experience is not typical!


----------



## picklepossy

My first Omega. NOS 2254!!! Any chance on getting a member card at all now?


----------



## picklepossy

Looking for a 2011 Seamaster card? Can one be made? I have noticed the member that made them (issued them) has not been on the forum for a long time?


----------



## picklepossy

I guess not......


----------



## Eleeist

I am also waiting for the new Seamaster 2011 card .


----------



## yande

Copy and paste usually takes care of it. Regrettably there is no certificate or bottle of champagne included.


----------



## boywondergq1

Well, another new member here:


----------



## 5661nicholas

Here is shot of my "new to me" Seamaster, proud to be a member of the club.


----------



## Darth-gamer

I'd feel bad putting the card (that I edited the right year into) in my sig and not posting here.


----------



## Omega 1120

Here is my "precious". :-d


----------



## searat

Here's my latest PO..








Cheers,
Steve


----------



## MTS

Here is my Planet Ocean 45.5 with a new Orange Bezel!!!


----------



## sneakertinker

George Riemer said:


> Helped myself to a membership card ages ago, but thought I would post my current state of the (Seamaster) collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my defense, I do live right by the ocean.
> 
> Still, I'm starting to think that I need some help. If not phychologically, then a least carrying the watch box.


Whoa...Where did you get the strap for the PO?...Looks amazing...


----------



## denzillion

My one week old SMP


----------



## geminiwoe

SMP 2551.80... My one and only..


----------



## theomegas




----------



## darkipsum

Got a Nice Blue Omega Seamaster Quartz. Now I have Black and Blue!!!


----------



## Artistmike

I'd better put my Swiss Olympic Team version in here too I suppose .... :think:


----------



## peitron

2230.50


----------



## George Riemer

sneakertinker said:


> Whoa...Where did you get the strap for the PO?...Looks amazing...


Hadley Roma stingray strap from StrappedforTime dot com. They also have a shark skin that's very nice. Would have replied sooner, but I was out of town.










It occurs to me that as of this morning's Baselworld, every one of these watches is out of production. Oh, well...


----------



## demus19

Here is my one day old smp quartz, I absolutely love it!


----------



## got_s54?

Here's my 3 day old SMP black:


----------



## omegagmt

Had this beauty for over 10 years now and is still my all-time favorite watch. Omega seamaster gmt.


----------



## shoppy

Here is my 2 week old Omega, growing on me every day.


----------



## Dr Arkham

I wanna join. Here's my 45.5mm PO, I absolutely love this watch.


----------



## shoppy

How do i get a membership card, I would love one.


----------



## Dr Arkham

shoppy said:


> How do i get a membership card, I would love one.


Save the image to you computer. (right click-save to computer) Edit you signature and attach the image to it.


----------



## AR15fan

My new addition 2007 2201.50.


----------



## Ramblin man

Here is my Seamaster Cosmic. Please send card.


----------



## mendo08

My favorite...


----------



## voodootomato




----------



## pogiguy

Hi All. Here's my Seamaster. Fairly new to WUS and Omegas. I'm very happy to be part of the Omega owners' community. Cheers.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Congrats pogiguy !!! Beautiful watch !!! :-! and welcome to Omega forum!
Dave.


----------



## brainchill

My seamasters .... how do I love thee ...

Omega 120m (2311.something)









SMP Quartz 2541.80









SMP Auto 2254.50









SMP Quartz 2221.80


----------



## Ramblin man

Roman4405 said:


> Save the image to you computer. (right click-save to computer) Edit you signature and attach the image to it.


Thanks for this info, very useful.


----------



## K2LINOS

New member to Ωmega(no mistake!!) from Greece


----------



## Aphid

Black Beauty!


----------



## IWANTASEAMASTER

My new to me 2254.50


----------



## smpcollector

My first ever post here on WUS . Here's my 3 Seamasters, i am not sure if the definition of Vintage is correct for the last 2 but all 3 have been out of production for quite a while.

1. The year 1967 (or close to 1967) Vintage Omega Seamaster 300 (166.0324, cal 565)



2. The year 1993/1996 (modelyear/first year with the 1120) "Vintage" Bond Seamaster 300 (2531.80.00, cal 1120):



3. The year 2000 "Vintage" Black Seamaster 300 (2254.50.00, cal 1120):



I have been looking around for a Seamaster 200 fullsize automatic to add to the collection but so far i have not found anyone in pristine condition, i love the old vintages but preferably in as new condition .


----------



## taphil

Aqua Terra 42.5mm gray


----------



## taphil

Aqua Terra 38.5mm silver









And with different lighting...


----------



## taphil

Planet Ocean Liquid Metal









And with different lighting...


----------



## 1Baloo

HERE's MINE.....










1Baloo


----------



## niklasd

Here is mine


----------



## cobra198

My first "nice" watch. I blame this thread! ;-)


----------



## 1Baloo

I've downlaoded the card to my laptop and it awaits uploading as my signature....but how do I change the Member since 2009 to 2011? Any one out their that can assist.......

1Baloo


----------



## TDKK

my 2254 & 2531|>


----------



## yande

TDKK said:


> my 2254 & 2531|>


Nice watches. Reminds me of someones sig. I saw here that stated, "A man with one watch knows what the time it is, a man with two watches is never quite sure." As with the sig. owner, I can't remember who the famous person that originally quoted that classic truth.


----------



## ciderlion

Heres mine 2225.80 got it new Dec 05 in a UK jewellers 1350 pounds cant believe the prices now. Sorry! its with a Benarus


----------



## HarryBentley

I'm sure as a fully grown adult I shouldn't be as excited as this...


----------



## agpatel

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra - 2503.33


----------



## [email protected]

Hi
Here's mine


----------



## TDKK

yande said:


> Nice watches. Reminds me of someones sig. I saw here that stated, "A man with one watch knows what the time it is, a man with two watches is never quite sure." As with the sig. owner, I can't remember who the famous person that originally quoted that classic truth.


pretty cool sig, and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## 1Baloo

Anyone tell me how to change the 2009 date to 2011 on the 'card'....I have downloaded it to my laptop but cannot edit to use as a signature.

1Baloo


----------



## TDKK

where's my card? haha


----------



## abd26

I'm in!



__
https://flic.kr/p/5661927926


----------



## Vegard SK

Oldie but godie.

It was once my grandfathers, and since he passed I've taken care of it, and love it. It started my curiosity about watches in general. I've had it since I was 16. (23 now)










I love how the center of the crystal bears the Omega logo. And it's simple design and size.


----------



## Tha Baron

Here is mine! 42mm PO... I like the smaller size as I have some other large watches. This is perfect for the office!


----------



## 5661nicholas

cobra198 said:


> My first "nice" watch. I blame this thread! ;-)


Great lume shot, amazing watch


----------



## David newman

I love that dial. I would love to have that watch in my collection.


----------



## .oli.

Here is my SMP, first photo post on the forum, will try to take some more interesting ones...


----------



## SgtInArms

Even though mine is up for sale, i still own it......for now


----------



## HarryBentley

I'm confused (as usual). How do we get the card?


----------



## 1Baloo

My PO pic has gone up but no card....how do I get hold of a 2011 card......i see some of you have it? Nayone send me one to use as my signature..please.

1Baloo


----------



## .oli.

I think you can just save someone else's on your hard drive, and then use it in your signature. Well, that's what I did after submitting a photo of my watch on the thread, someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## yande

Sounds right to me. You could even trawl back and find the big and the small version. Well I know the Speedmaster Pro has a big and a small, I'd assume that it is the same here, though comeone correct me if I'm wrong....


----------



## ston3r

I've been a SMP owner since 2005, started off with a SMP 2531.80.00 but I've traded that in for a SMP 2594.50.00. Here's a pic of my Seamaster... it's the America's Cup limited edition


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## waldo98

my first seamaster 2531.80


----------



## yande

My latest. 
Modified Planet Ocean 2201.50
Watch No: 84961406


----------



## sandhog

This thread took as long to load as it did me acquiring my first & only Omega !! lol !!

Picked up my "Grail" a 2011 manuf. Seamaster Planet Ocean 42 mm Orange bezel. Can't quit drooling on it while i stare at it !!

Not sure how one gets a card ....so to speak....just happy to be in the Seamaster owner club. Ya'll other Seamasters rock !!

sandhog


----------



## parks11

My vintage 70s Seamaster 'Cone'


----------



## mksdad

My beautiful, new 2200.51.00 arrived this morning. Purchased from the FD along with the Omega black strap/orange stitching with deployant. I am breathless.









Woohoo!


----------



## dr.sankhadeep

IMG_0092 by dr.sankhadeep, on Flickr
[/URL]


----------



## lzpz

Do you guys let newbies in the club? I've had the bumper for a while, but just got the 2531.80 and have a Speedmaster inbound. Cheers!


----------



## non-stop

My first post in the Omega Forum and an awful picture to go with it  (will take something better and update).

Rolex got me into Omega - having owned a DateJust for about 3 years, I was totally bored with it... so I sold it and went to go buy a Submariner... but there in the Jewellers Window was this beautiful watch and James Bond wore it!

Her's purchased Feb 1996 and mine in Nov 1996 - Don't Panic about the order - I had the quartz 2521? in 1995 

The bezel inserts take a beating from the sun and water over the years - Mine was replaced last year... Her's still original... but I'm under pressure to get it changed!

Other than services, my 2531 lived on my wrist 24x7 for 14 years - up until last year... these days I use my 2531 as my dress watch - she's looking as beautiful today as she did when I bought her nearly 15 years ago.


----------



## khj94704

Hello Omega owners,

Will this crappy cameraphone pic of my 2254.50 that I posted in a WRUW thread a few days ago get me in the club?


----------



## Minutemannen

IK bought this 2254 only a couple of days ago - in order to join The Club


----------



## cobra198

I love lume shots... Here are a few from when I was playing around w/ the camera the other night. Enjoy!


----------



## yande

I love that first shot _cobra198_. Looks like you have some potential in that department. I was just commenting on another thread the joys of watch photography. Good to see the 2264.50 in all its legitimacy. Beautiful watch, and welcome to the club..


----------



## Fullers1845

I'm in!

SMP300 2531.80 from 1996. Omega Calibre 1109 movement.


----------



## Psydelik

I deeply apologize for the terrible picture, but I'm proud to say I'm officially part of the seamaster owners club!


----------



## chrisdors

|> proud to join the club today!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/staring-out-window-fedex-deliver-my-first-omega-our-fd-544337.html

(if you are looking to order from the FD- please read the thread or post that you would like his contact info in: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/help-can-someone-send-me-link-favorite-dealer-omega-part-ii-519824.html)










Chris


----------



## drmosh

Here's my Planet Ocean Casino Royale


----------



## xinxin

my wife's actually.


----------



## mount1944

Hi. I just picked up my first seamaster 2234.5 from the second hand shop and it never failes to amaze me. I often look at my watch just to see its beauty. 

I hope to be included in the seamaster club thread.

Cheers,
Everest


----------



## -=RC=-

My 1st Omega ever and proud of it!










Hope to get a clubcard


----------



## ithehappy

I only have two but I am damn proud of them 

 


Regards,
Saurav.


----------



## yande

jujuburi said:


> I only have two but I am damn proud of them
> 
> Regards,
> Saurav.


" And so say all of us, and so say all of us...."
nice one
regards
mark


----------



## ithehappy

Thank you sir.


----------



## malus65

I discovered this thread recently. Here is my Seamaster from 1972:


----------



## Andy B

Can I join....










Andy B.


----------



## litlmh

Here's (attached) a picture of mine, which I just got back from a full service. Finally! I'm so excited to get it back on the wrist.


----------



## Faith+1

Andy B said:


> Can I join....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy B.


Beautiful, Are the hands on that model 9ct gold?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Simong156

My "beater".


----------



## Andy B

Faith+1 said:


> Beautiful, Are the hands on that model 9ct gold?


No, just gold colour. Thanks for the comm.


----------



## emarti17

I've been meaning to post in the thread but haven't gotten around to it!

Anyway, here's my 1952 Cal. 354 and a bottle of happiness.


----------



## hollyb

My family of 2, meet James and Raily


----------



## ottwon

My 42 mm PO. Had to part with the SBDX001 to finance this one (my first Omega), but I def think I made the right move :-! Brilliant watch


----------



## jimmer42

Let me in the gang please


----------



## JurT

Here is mine. My first Omega. I'm proud of this one. It's definitely a keeper for sure!


----------



## seba




----------



## yande

Great Watch and welcome to the forum. Nice sweep!


----------



## imranbecks

I want to join the club!!!! My very first Omega watch bought in 2002... The Seamaster 2531.80... A timeless classic now...










Followed by my Planet Ocean XL (2900.50.91) bought in 2006....










Together, they are two of my finest looking timepieces (and the most expensive too).....


----------



## avenger007

Finally got my Seamaster:


----------



## Dragonboat02

Greetings to all... heres my SMP:


----------



## ap10046

Just got my PO XL yesterday!

What a beauty..my "first" Omega (my grandpa's 1951 Seamaster being the exception). Very elegant, I must say.



and with his...erm..brother..!


----------



## yande

erm... Nice watch. hehe. A great collection you are gathering ap..... Nicely done. PS, the AR coating is not that fragile, you CAN take the plastic wrap off..


----------



## ap10046

yande said:


> erm... Nice watch. hehe. A great collection you are gathering ap..... Nicely done. PS, the AR coating is not that fragile, you CAN take the plastic wrap off..


Hahaha..Thank you, kindly!
It's off now!


----------



## peacemaker885

I don't have mine yet but my 40th birthday is coming up in a couple of months. Already told the missis what I want. Such a beauty...


----------



## bjctsm3

My 1st post and my 1st Omega.... got it from a local AD on July 1, 2011


----------



## Young_One

Just a general question. 

Why is the BLUE SMP so common while the BLACK SMP is so rare? I know the blue version is considered the real BOND watch but why no love for the Black face?

I'm considering purchasing a Black SMP when I graduate HS this year.


----------



## yande

bjctsm3 said:


> My 1st post and my 1st Omega.... got it from a local AD on July 1, 2011


Great catch. Welcome to this great forum. What a classic looking watch. This one should see you out for many a day, year, decade, lifetime, generation!! Wow, that's an Omega for ya! And the Planet Ocean is on the way to being a classic. Here's mine with a twist... Modified bezel












Young_One said:


> Just a general question.
> 
> Why is the BLUE SMP so common while the BLACK SMP is so rare? I know the blue version is considered the real BOND watch but why no love for the Black face?
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a Black SMP when I graduate HS this year.


I'm not sure of your conclusion Young_One. I've heard a lot of love for the Black, and a lot of people not liking Blue faced watches, full stop. Give me the black anytime.










If you get no joy with replies here, make a thread question. I'd like to hear some more opinions on this one myself.


----------



## aquaterra

can i have my card here?










sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## mcissell

My first Omega! Picked up the big, red box today...


----------



## sneakertinker

Finally back in the Omega-Seamaster Owners Club...Second time owning this particular model...Never letting it go again...


----------



## HollyW00d

New to the club, been eyeing this watch for a while now. Bought it from Luxury Time Watches in NC. (clone stamped out SN for various reasons)

Can't stop looking at it.


----------



## mis204

New to the club, and a very happy new member indeed!


----------



## Panzer

bjctsm3 said:


> My 1st post and my 1st Omega.... got it from a local AD on July 1, 2011
> 
> View attachment 466245


What a nice watch to celebrate Canada Day, eh!b-)


----------



## Clarky

Hi This is my first post and my first Omega


----------



## yande

Clarky said:


> Hi This is my first post and my first Omega
> 
> Nice watch, nice pic.. (minus the lethal weapon) Perhaps I may not be the last word on this one. Anyways, beautiful watch and welcome to this great family forum.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine with a more family orientated accompliment, i.e., my nuts!!


----------



## jcmaros

This is my first.....









and my second









Sorry for the poor pictures


----------



## Clarky

yande said:


> Clarky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi This is my first post and my first Omega
> 
> Nice watch, nice pic.. (minus the lethal weapon) Perhaps I may not be the last word on this one. Anyways, beautiful watch and welcome to this great family forum.
> 
> Here's a pic of mine with a more family orientated accompliment, i.e., my nuts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there yande, no offence was ment by the "lethal weapon" my watch is placed on my river rescue gear which consists of my dry suit, buoyancy aid which has my whistle, cow tail carabiner, and my rope knife on the front of it. All of which is a vital part of my safety kit as I may have to free my self or someone else if I / we get tangled or trapped by a safety rope when working in water.
Click to expand...


----------



## WillyB

My new electric blue... I had to sell my Bond a year ago and the world feels right again being back in the fold ;-)


----------



## Suzy Cruisy

My New Aqua Terra 36mm!


----------



## Smeg

Am I late to the party?

Here's mine:










I've also got my father's '56 Seamaster...


----------



## Muddy250

Hi, 
First post, first Omega, bought Saturday. Very happy indeed. b-)


----------



## eple

Just got a new strap for it:










Excuse the cell phone picture.


----------



## baronrojo

Count me in...the Seamaster is an iconic watch. Their vintage offerings are timeless and classy...I love wearing mine. I definitely need to add more to my collection.


----------



## G'ed

Finally joining the real man club, with Seamaster Racing Chronograph Titanium with COSC. My grail and my dream.









(2269.52.00)


----------



## saande

New owner and new to the forum...


----------



## StImierKY

First Omega - Seamaster Professional 300m 2220.80. Running about 1.2 seconds fast per day - really pleased with the 2500 movement.


----------



## Norway

My first Omega, a Seamaster GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badbebe

Can I have a card too =)


----------



## pmdf

Hey all. New to the forum and a new Omega owner too.


----------



## mercenarykev

heres my omega seamaster,is it too late to get in the club?


----------



## yande

mercenarykev said:


> heres my omega seamaster,is it too late to get in the club?


Never too late as Omega's are timeless, though it is a shame that we are not!!

Welcome to WUSOF, especially with such a beautiful example, and may I say a photograph of similar quality. Nice one!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Monkey D. Luffy

Finally my Brand NEW 2255.80 SMP :


----------



## yande

Welcome to WUSOM you lucky Monkey. Nice one.. Wear it and wear it, as long as you wear it..


----------



## Autobot1985

Can I join the club? I plan on getting a speedmaster next. 



Sent from my motorola atrix via tapatalk


----------



## yande

Seems as I am the welcome *autobot* for the week, but it is not that long ago that I remember my first Omega. I fully empathise with those sleepness nights (not really sleepless, but you get the excited idea) checking the lume, not to mention the sync'ing etc. .:-d:-d:-d:-d Just realised that my use of the word autobot is very fitting in this post. AUTOBOT 1985! Well dome mate. A beautiful watch, and hopefully many more posts on the WUSOF to come. Nice shot..


----------



## Autobot1985

Does that mean I get the official logo for being a member of the club?? 

Sent from my motorola atrix via tapatalk


----------



## Autobot1985

Guess not. 

Sent from my motorola atrix via tapatalk


----------



## soberdave09




----------



## Monkey D. Luffy

My Brand New SMP 2255.80


----------



## yande

soberdave09 said:


>


Welcome and very nice Dave, very very nice.


----------



## Neilo

Out of all my watches this gets more wrist time than the rest put together, 10 years old now and still does the job


----------



## markinmad

Found a great deal on this one at the local AD.







Then I saw this one and had to have it later.


----------



## aardvarkbark

My three -- had jeweler put satin finish on EB bezel insert so not so mirrored (but not grey like ti); PO LM for black dress; AT rose/ss for brown dress...


----------



## YoungClayB

My very first Omega. I received it in the mail yesterday. Case 136.011 with 610 movement. Serial # dates the watch to 1964. 









---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincents Omega

Hey sorry to bother you sir excuse my ignorance but how does one become a member of the Seamaster Club? I just purchased my first luxury watch after being under my fathers influence, the Omega Seamaster 42mm Auto Co-Axial rubber. I dont think I have ever appreciated something more in my life for one because I am working 6 days a week for the rest of the summer so I have money during the upcoming Fall semester seeing as how I spent most of my beginning of the summer earnings (all) on the watch, with no regrets. So I joined this forum in an effort to become more involved with the other people out there who appreciate the art work of a time piece like Omega for what it is rather than the name i.e. Rolex. I was talking to a guy who had a Submariner on (I work in a private beach community so most of them have Rolex's) and I said that the Submariner was one of my favorites along with the Seamaster. He said, "Seamaster"? I said yes, the Omega. He replied, "Omega? is that a Rolex?" This just goes to show how much Rolex has become a status symbol detouring me away from it entirely. Omega are for people who are educated on the ART of watch making and appreciate true beauty over status (although Omega has a terrific History). So if you could please, help me out a little. 

Respectfully,

Vinny


----------



## yande

Vincents Omega said:


> Omega are for people who are educated on the ART of watch making and appreciate true beauty over status (although Omega has a terrific History).
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Vinny


Well said Vinnie. 
You already are a member, though to make it all legit, we have a saying around here, "if there is no picture, it never happened." So no matter in what form, somehow, (search helps here) find out how to post a pic, and then you are a true verified member. Perhaps you will need to scroll back and find a jpeg of the Seamaster Club card, and if you so desire you can save and add it to your sig. Regardless, thanks for your words and welcome to WUS. I wish you well.


----------



## buickrob

Every time I get out......










Delivered yesterday, really like the black SMP.


----------



## UCrazyKid

Hi, I'm new here. I have had my first Omega for about a week now. I love it!
Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronograph.
Better picture to come.









Andy

PS, can i get a badge?


----------



## Landshark99

Just bought my first Omega a brqand new Seamaster Planet Ocean XL 2200.51.00, very happy to be a member of the Official Seamaster club
*












*


----------



## RRhodes

I am still new to Omega's so I am not sure what model #'s to post so here is what I know.

I LOVE MY OMEGA!!!!!! and this is what Omega says about my watch.

SEAMASTER
300 M CHRONO DIVER
213.30.42.40.01.001
MOVEMENT
Caliber: Omega 1164
Case Diameter: 41.5 mm

I know it is a Seamaster Professional and it lives in it's red box when I take it off... This watch does not get left on the end table.


----------



## kamils

I would like to present photos of my latest acquisition--a 1960s mint-condition, all-original (still with tags), 14K gold-capped cal. 563 Omega Seamaster De Ville--as my "application" to this wonderful club :-! of Omega owners:


----------



## yande

Landshark99 said:


> Just bought my first Omega a brqand new Seamaster Planet Ocean XL 2200.51.00, very happy to be a member of the Official Seamaster club
> *
> View attachment 494125
> View attachment 494126
> *


Nice pics Landshark99. I've taken pics of my 2201.50, though modified with Orange bezel where my hands have turned out pink. Just like yours, though mine was due to the sunset, it's a nice touch. Actually I can show you, but not to take the beautiful glean off your own watch which looks fantastic. Hope you enjoy yours half as much as I do mine. I love it, as I am sure you do yours.










Just noted that you are a photographer, Nice one....


----------



## ykl

Just got this... :-!


----------



## stevenw

Just joined the club, hunted down the "great white"


----------



## darkknightcol

Hello guys, 
Is there such thing as a seamaster with white dual and blue bezel? Is it authentic?

I saw it on a friend's brother but I haven't seen that combination before. Only the olimpic games edition with the white dial and red bezel.


----------



## kamak

Hi, new here but want to join the club and have one of those cool badges, so here are the pictures of my Seamaster


----------



## premoon

Hi Mthwatch, can I play ?!

Chers, Phil.


----------



## paradux

This is the 4th thread i have posted my new Seamaster in the last hour heheheh....cant help myself, sorry


----------



## Clarky

SMP chrono on mesh


----------



## kmangino47

SMP on omega mesh


----------



## jd163

PO 45.5mm


----------



## Ali_E

Hi

New member to club - just on 3 weeks now


----------



## FOOGauzie

Seamaster Cosmic 2000 sports diver.

Kind of a curious watch. Rated 60m, but has a super thick gasketed pressure fit 2pc case and big honkin' screw-down crown. I'm willing to bet they were
being conservative with that rating...and the name "COSMIC 2000" (Woooooo.. futuristic b-) ) always reminds me of the old Conan O'brien "In the year 2000" skits.
This one's from 1974 and was knackered, but went in for a full resto at Omega in Bienne, Suisse a couple of years ago.


----------



## tk1971

Here's mine. I even got the COSC certificate directly from Omega. Bought it in 05 or 06 along with a Constellation for the wife.


----------



## sidakumar

Here's mine:










Glad to have found this club!


----------



## benhowellben

Seamaster Planet Ocean

Was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of official Omega straps (I'm particularly interested in deployment and mesh straps)? Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## imtan8

New Omega PO Owner 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RTea

Joining the club with my 2201.50 PO!


----------



## milanzmaj

mike my seamster  pleas


----------



## bcohen

Wow! I don't think I have ever seen the PO with a brown leather strap before... Very Nice!! Great look!



munichblue said:


> Here (left) is my PO Big Size on brown leather:


----------



## GMT-II

Finally a proud owner of this beautiful Orange PO.


----------



## UCrazyKid

Nice PO. I like the white alligator strap!


----------



## 8point166

Here's mine, 1968 Day/Date cal. 752, 2007 SMP Americas Cup Chrono(just bought BNIB from AD at 30% discount)


----------



## mdj

Here's my Planet Ocean Liquid Metal


----------



## pirate1110

Hello everyone!


----------



## yande

pirate1110 said:


> Hello everyone!


Hello. Beautiful watch, and very beautiful little avatar. Welcome and thanks for sharing. That PO is really something! Nice.


----------



## kuaka

My newest addition: 300M GMT


----------



## det1114

This is my latest seamaster. Love being in the club!


----------



## rdandy5875

Here's mine I picked up a few weeks ago. Not an automatic, but I had to leave myself something to lust after right? 

Cheers to all.


----------



## sunster

Omega GMT 2234


----------



## Martijnvb

My first serious watch: an Omega Seamaster PO 42mm on the rubber strap with orange stitching (2901.51.82):


----------



## sdrutledge

A new friend.


----------



## pogiguy

I recently swapped out the metal bracelet on my Cosmic 2000 for a real croc strap. It feels like a completely different watch! Cheers all.


----------



## Occipital Lobe

Got my 2200.50 this wednesday


----------



## Beneficial

There are some very beautiful watches here. I'll join the club.

Heres my seamaster 120 2311.21 - I've been wearing it everyday when not at work and the gold is starting to show minor scratches but i don't care because this watch is accurate and beautiful.

On 60's Omega beads of rice bracelet.


























On ZRC leather strap (previous)


----------



## Monocrom

Beneficial said:


> There are some very beautiful watches here. I'll join the club.


Hey, Welcome to WUS.

Good to see you here. :-!


----------



## iinsic

A tad late to this particular thread. My first Seamaster was a 300, given to me by my father when I was first dive certified in 1967. There have been several Seamasters in the intervening years.

Here are a few Seamasters I've owned (and of which I still have photos), followed by the two I still have - the SMP 2535.80 and PO 2201.50.


----------



## yande

iinsic said:


> A tad late to this particular thread. My first Seamaster was a 300, given to me by my father when I was first dive certified in 1967. There have been several Seamasters in the intervening years.
> 
> Here are a few Seamasters I've owned (and of which I still have photos), followed by the two I still have - the SMP 2535.80 and PO 2201.50.


Whether sold or traded, but definitely chose *well.* Those last two are beautiful. I love the 2535.80 especially.
PS., I'm not saying welcome, it'd be like saying "Hi son, to my Dad." Nice shots linsic.


----------



## Brisman

Thought I would contribute, here's mine and it's great to be a member of a fantastic club.


----------



## truea

42mm on Mesh


----------



## mitadoc

Seamaster 120 ( 2501.81) with 1120 chronometer grade


----------



## charlie218

This is my baby, posted in the "show off your POC" then realised that I really want one of those 2011 seamster club badges...what a club to be part of. Could someone please send me one?

Much appreciated...


----------



## charlie218

iinsic said:


> A tad late to this particular thread. My first Seamaster was a 300, given to me by my father when I was first dive certified in 1967. There have been several Seamasters in the intervening years.
> 
> Here are a few Seamasters I've owned (and of which I still have photos), followed by the two I still have - the SMP 2535.80 and PO 2201.50.


Something about the SMP GMT...beautiful watch. One of the few Omega GMT's with out a chronograph and a very good catch. A GMT needs the simplicity that yours has to look brilliant.


----------



## yande

Brisman said:


> Thought I would contribute, here's mine and it's great to be a member of a fantastic club.


There is a lot happening in that Chrono Brisman! Forgive me if I ask if it wears better than it photographs? The other two exude shear class, if not yours... 
Yes we are fortunate to belong and oh in so many other ways, eh mate?
Sincere regards

Mark


----------



## JFLUX13

My official application to this great club:


----------



## Watchfan2005

This is my Seamaster PO. Still in love with it ever since I got it in 2006. Looking forward to adding the jazzy Seamaster card in my signature. Please send me one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anatoly

purchased new in 2003 from AD, been my daily wearer since, absolutely love it!


----------



## the_real_jareth

So many beautiful Seamasters to look at... I am happy to add two photos of my own, rather seldom, Seamaster Driver from 1970 - the same year as I was born 
Best regards!


----------



## yande

the_real_jareth said:


> So many beautiful Seamasters to look at... I am happy to add two photos of my own, rather seldom, Seamaster Driver from 1970 - the same year as I was born
> Best regards!


Wow Jareth, that is something that I have not seen before. But then again, that on itself does not mean too much. Firstly welcome to WUS, and a very fine looking Omega you come in with. Care to tell me more about it? Such a different case and then crown pusher set up. It seems to have flight and Sea master written all over it. I look forward to hearing more of what looks like such an obscure watch. Too late to hit search.... Tell me more. Welcome. Nice....


----------



## Jonnyt

Here is the first member of my new family.


----------



## the_real_jareth

yande said:


> Wow Jareth, that is something that I have not seen before. But then again, that on itself does not mean too much. Firstly welcome to WUS, and a very fine looking Omega you come in with. Care to tell me more about it? Such a different case and then crown pusher set up. It seems to have flight and Sea master written all over it. I look forward to hearing more of what looks like such an obscure watch. Too late to hit search.... Tell me more. Welcome. Nice....


Hello Yande, thank you. Honestly, all the information I have about the watch is also from the Internet. It was produced only for a short time around 1970, and also only in little numbers (some say only a few hundreds were made, but I don't know if this is actually true). The watch uses the calibre 930 and has the model number 146.0011. If you search the Internet for "Omega Bullhead", you will be able to find some information about it, since it is more known under this "nickname" than its actually model name "Driver".

Seems that its intended use was for (sports) car drivers so that they can easily measure their (lap) times 

Best regards!


----------



## NLKB

Hi all,

Here's an iPhone shot of my day old SMP 300. Great to finally be part of the club!


----------



## T. Wong

My name is Prime.....Optimus Prime....


OptimusPrime2 Montage by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Batchelor22

New GMT, picked up last week. I am still infatuated!! b-)


----------



## drspaceman

An older 2254.50 I took delivery of last week. Somehow loving it more than I expected. Really wish these hadn't been discontinued.


Omega SMP 2254.50 by @jamesstacey, on Flickr


----------



## Minutemannen

Here is my 2254.50 from 2006


----------



## SynixMan

Planet Ocean 42mm for me, Black Face on Steel Bracelet. Here's a shot at work from a few months back.


----------



## yande

drspaceman said:


> An older 2254.50 I took delivery of last week. Somehow loving it more than I expected. Really wish these hadn't been discontinued.
> 
> 
> Omega SMP 2254.50 by @jamesstacey, on Flickr


Beautiful 2254.50 Dr. Though your comment interests me. Now that I have one, I quite like the fact that they have been discontinued. Not that I will be needing another one, or perhaps I am missing something. Aren't they something though? Perfection in simplicity, if you could call it that? Here's mine to share with yours and Minnutemannen's. Both beautiful examples. I envy your non faded red tip (s)..


----------



## Brisman

Hi yande, I thought the photos of the PO Chrono were pretty good, busy yes, but some of us like that. Plenty of comments on how good this PO Chrono looks but each to their own.

I suppose I'm somewhat confused by your question, we both own flightmasters, a wee bit busier than the PO chrono and your spending a lot of money getting that back to a "new" condition, maybe you don't like the PO chrono but happy with a busy vintage flightmaster. As I said each to their own. Can you clarify the statement "if not yours...". Are you insinuating I'm posting something that I don't own?

Brisman


----------



## yande

Hi Brisman. 
Thanks for the reply to my PM.
WIS'pect ;-)

Sincere Regards 
and good luck regards the other...

Mark


----------



## shigeru

I finally have my first Omega and absolutely love the watch. I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## cold_beer839

My SMP 2255.80.


----------



## punch

My 1995 Bond (with my only other Omega).








f


----------



## tommy_boy

*Love this watch. The grail for me:*










*Just adjusted the bracelet:*










*May I join your club?*


----------



## T. Wong

montage 1441 Mermaid by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Izzy Does It

My 45.5 Planet Ocean XL 2218.50.00 (and a good bottle of 12-year scotch whisky).


----------



## bodypeersur

My Seamaster 2532.80


----------



## jmc

...
..


----------



## dryseamaster

Ah, seamaster the timeless timepiece second to none


----------



## Dmitriy




----------



## mikkemus23

My 2255.








Oh, and I need to dust my office


----------



## gippo

Hello everyone my LM :-!


----------



## aphexafx

smpcollector said:


> My first ever post here on WUS . Here's my 3 Seamasters, i am not sure if the definition of Vintage is correct for the last 2 but all 3 have been out of production for quite a while.
> 
> 1. The year 1967 (or close to 1967) Vintage Omega Seamaster 300 (166.0324, cal 565)
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The year 1993/1996 (modelyear/first year with the 1120) "Vintage" Bond Seamaster 300 (2531.80.00, cal 1120):
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The year 2000 "Vintage" Black Seamaster 300 (2254.50.00, cal 1120):
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking around for a Seamaster 200 fullsize automatic to add to the collection but so far i have not found anyone in pristine condition, i love the old vintages but preferably in as new condition .


Beautiful vintage 300! Wow. But I'm pulling this quote for another reason - I'm pointing out the very slight differences between the imprints (text) on the dials of the 2531.80 and the 2254.50. This is something that I've noticed on my own 2531 and 2254 pieces, even though both are mid-2000 production. I was a bit concerned with this - but I'm starting to feel better about it, especially when comparing pics of what I trust are verified examples of the two watches in question, such as yours. I know that my 2531 is genuine, but I have not wanted to open my 2254 case since it is still red-dotted and, to be honest, I'm not great with my case-back spanner.  Has anyone else noted the differences in imprint sharpness and font style? Has this been discussed? Not a big issue, but I did notice it on my watches and was wondering about it.


----------



## smpcollector

aphexafx said:


> Beautiful vintage 300! Wow. But I'm pulling this quote for another reason - I'm pointing out the very slight differences between the imprints (text) on the dials of the 2531.80 and the 2254.50. This is something that I've noticed on my own 2531 and 2254 pieces, even though both are mid-2000 production. I was a bit concerned with this - but I'm starting to feel better about it, especially when comparing pics of what I trust are verified examples of the two watches in question, such as yours. I know that my 2531 is genuine, but I have not wanted to open my 2254 case since it is still red-dotted and, to be honest, I'm not great with my case-back spanner.  Has anyone else noted the differences in imprint sharpness and font style? Has this been discussed? Not a big issue, but I did notice it on my watches and was wondering about it.


Here's a closer pic where i have tried to position them so the text can be compared:



Both my SMP's use SuperLuminova which puts the both in the mid-2000 timeframe. The older '90s SMP's had tritium lumed dials but i am not sure when Omega did the swap.


----------



## aphexafx

smpcollector said:


> Here's a closer pic where i have tried to position them so the text can be compared:
> 
> [PIC]
> 
> Both my SMP's use SuperLuminova which puts the both in the mid-2000 timeframe. The older '90s SMP's had tritium lumed dials but i am not sure when Omega did the swap.


Perfect, smpcollector; thanks for the side-by-side - that answers all of my concerns. I guess I was more curious than concerned, it's just that they are similar enough to be hard to tack down when comparing individual wrist shots at different angles and illumination. The difference is interesting and cool to note. Anyway, that was brilliant, thanks for going out of your way to help.


----------



## solesman

My 2 Seamasters :-!


----------



## Orion88

Well I may never be a secret agent but I can accessorize like one.

My Planet Ocean b-)


----------



## yande

solesman said:


> My 2 Seamasters :-!


Nice watches Dan, and yes, judging by another post of yours, (with respect) nice lady too!


----------



## yande

Orion88 said:


> Well I may never be a secret agent but I can accessorize like one.
> 
> My Planet Ocean b-)
> View attachment 555986


Orion88, A friendly heads up. 
Best read the posting rules regarding weapons, or swap this pic out. Either way, this pic will be removed by the mods soon. It is against the rules to post pics of weapons. (it's a family forum) BTW, love the PO. Have you another pic.?


----------



## sahajesh

Sorry for the not-so-good pic, taken from my iPhone. I'll take a better pic later in the week.

Just got this today - I had planned to get the PO Chrono with the black bezel but the dealer didn't have one in, so I took this with the option to swap for the black if I prefer it when they get it in. My first Omega so I hope it treats me well!


----------



## Monocrom

yande said:


> Orion88, A friendly heads up.
> Best read the posting rules regarding weapons, or swap this pic out. Either way, this pic will be removed by the mods soon. It is against the rules to post pics of weapons. (it's a family forum) BTW, love the PO. Have you another pic.?


You're right about his pic getting removed. However, I belong to a number of family friendly forums that are just as strict or even more so than WUS about keeping things proper. Three examples would be CPF, EDCF, and the forums on Spyderco's official site. The last having a huge concentration of international members, percentage wise. (Just like WUS.) All of those sites ban graphic images and pics. However, they do allow pics of firearms. Let's be honest about it, some members of WUS are bothered by or offended at the mere sight of a firearm. Has nothing to do with being family friendly. I'm not challenging that rule, I'm not weighing in with my opinion of what I think of adults who are offended at a pic of an inanimate object. I'm simply saying let's not call it a family friendly issue when that's not the case.


----------



## atsealvl

Hi everyone,

I just picked up a vintage seamaster on ebay. Its really cool, slight signs of wear but that's the appeal of vintage to me. Anyways, I ran into a bit of an issue and I'd like some input. I had the watch on and proceeded to put my jacket on. All of a sudden the crystal and bezel come off the watch and fall to the ground. I'm not sure exactly if the crystal just wasn't pressed in correctly or what, but I'm curious to see what you all have to say about it.

Is the solution as simple as just getting a crystal press and pressing it back on? Or is this something I should go ahead and return to the seller. Also I'm sure it's not 100% original, the crown has no omega mark on it, not sure exactly what that means regarding it's authenticity, the rest looks good though from what I've researched.


----------



## MiikeNUFC

Just joined the forum. Here is my Seamaster. Cheers.


----------



## Monocrom

atsealvl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just picked up a vintage seamaster on ebay. Its really cool, slight signs of wear but that's the appeal of vintage to me. Anyways, I ran into a bit of an issue and I'd like some input. I had the watch on and proceeded to put my jacket on. All of a sudden the crystal and bezel come off the watch and fall to the ground. I'm not sure exactly if the crystal just wasn't pressed in correctly or what, but I'm curious to see what you all have to say about it.
> 
> Is the solution as simple as just getting a crystal press and pressing it back on? Or is this something I should go ahead and return to the seller. Also I'm sure it's not 100% original, the crown has no omega mark on it, not sure exactly what that means regarding it's authenticity, the rest looks good though from what I've researched.


Can only speak for myself, but if the seller said the watch was in proper working order, and that happened; I'd return it.


----------



## T. Wong

montage 1441 Mermaid by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## McFly

HELP! Have you seen a DeVille with a dial like mine? This funky 'Basket weave' dial_ I cannot seem to find any where_ on this site or on the web.


----------



## Metlin

Latest eBay acquisition:


----------



## derids

My early 90's Seamaster.
Does anyone know if these old pre-Bonds are gold plated or 18k?


----------



## Gambyt

This is my new pride and joy.














1965 Seamaster Automatic with 24 jewels.


----------



## OZWATCH

Here is a new entrant to the club.


----------



## maeT1eixol

Just post a pic of your Seamaster here and we'll give you a card - and you can do what you like with it. I've seen a couple people use it in their signatures and I think it looks really good. If you need help resizing it to fit, let me know.

I'll get the bal rolling....and I finally get my own card!


----------



## T. Wong

Omega Mermaid by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## buddy13

Do I qualify ;-)..?


----------



## yande

buddy13 said:


> Do I qualify ;-)..?


A photo like that really deserves some recognition.


----------



## hbombkid

Can I have a card please


----------



## bseidenberger




----------



## DImGR

been wearing this non stop since 2006


----------



## HHP

Gambyt said:


> This is my new pride and joy.
> View attachment 558646
> View attachment 558645
> 
> 
> 1965 Seamaster Automatic with 24 jewels.


Very nice Gambyt. I wish there is a ladies' version. This one really spoke to me.


----------



## amartinez34

Beautiful pics thus far... This is my latest. It's a Seamaster Aqua Terra that I acquired about a month ago...


----------



## SergeOPC

Quickie by iPhone


----------



## yande

SergeOPC said:


> Quickie by iPhone


Great watch, great IPhone (pic). I imagine you love the wrist presence as much as I do. I can only feel sorry for some of your other beautiful watches now not seeing so much wrist time... :-d


----------



## mitadoc

With a disassembled Slava clock...


----------



## Nathanours

Here's mine, a 1954.


----------



## Mr. RoC

My 1997 Seamaster Mid-Size


----------



## Jpenno

Three weeks until I can officially join the club

Santa has put my present on his sleigh, just need him to remember where to deliver it


----------



## tk1971

SMP family photo:


----------



## ivan_seawolf

Here is my vintage Seamaster Chrono ref.176.007


----------



## solesman

My new to me Blue 2500 Aqua Terra b-)


----------



## Ohmysan

Here is mine , a beautiful vintage ,keeps fantastic time


----------



## Britinusa

Can I join the club?


----------



## SimonZX

Here is mine. 







It says hi to its brothers..


----------



## BruceGFL

Here's my one and only, just purchased yesterday. I have always been very careful not to offend, how can one attache the SMP Club logo to his signature please?


----------



## Triton9

Here is my pumpkin...


----------



## original_chronokid

_*Only one at present! Here's my 2006 Ref. 2599.80







*_


----------



## rhalljr

Cue the bond theme music


----------



## T. Wong

This preBond quartz Seamaster 40mm version..


Montage preBond large by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## scooby

My new Black Bond....

*







*


----------



## shadowfaxx




----------



## shadowfaxx

Any guidance on how i can upload the photo from my iphone ?


----------



## Ryan Alexander

Not to be outdone.


----------



## Bobomatic

My '66 recently serviced, runs like a champ:


----------



## Coolhndluke

Hi!

Could I get a membership card as well?

Thanks!
S.


----------



## yande

Coolhndluke said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could I get a membership card as well?
> 
> Thanks!
> S.


S. With respect.

To quote an often used line here, "if there aren't pics, it never happened." Gotta earn those cards! Show us your Seamaster, (s)


----------



## apu

Just got my 2220.80 seamaster, can I join now  cheers gentlemen


----------



## doug2507

Decided to get a SMP so i can stop wearing my 2998.......

Was lucky enough to find this one BNIB!


----------



## shortjock

Hi Folks, new to this forum and here is my "new to me" Seamaster Pro Chrono.


----------



## Ranger MAC

Can I get my club card? I sold my 2254 before the club began and been trying to get back for a while now. Just got two NOS 2531.80


----------



## gcolesrq

My first post to this forum - here are my 2 seamasters - 2296.80 from the mid-late 90's and a CK 2577 with a 351 calibre from 1950. What a difference nearly 50 years make.

I do believe i am eligible for a club card

gary


----------



## Bree

here's my SMP on Nato... will post my pre-Bond one when I can take good pics
(please excuse the cam phone pic quality)


----------



## T. Wong

preBond full sized 1438 caliber...


Montage Omega quartz BlackSwan movie by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## Dreadnought

New to the forum and to Omega. I received my first Omega for Christmas, it's a 2230.50...


----------



## corey d

I got this one 3 or 4 years ago. I love the watch, but its at Omega getting repaired and i wont see it for what could be 8 weeks. Something happened to the oscillating weight, i guess i hit it on something hard enought to mess it up. That was the main reason i sent it in. It would work, but it wouldnt self wind. Im also getting the complete service, a new strap, and a new crystal.


----------



## Lee Chitticks

Hi new to the forum and Omega b-) would like to join the seamaster club


----------



## del996

Count me in....


----------



## nlpamg

New to the forum, but not new to the SMP! I've had mine for years!


----------



## LeWBeZ

Im down to my last Seamaster, My 2264 on it way to a new owner & I am hoping to snag a vintage one shortly! 
The Great White will stay with me forever though!!!


----------



## hlbrem

i am new in forum and new to the watch too )
007 Limited Edtion Seamaster Prof.


----------



## om3ga_guy

Hi all,

I would love to join the party!

Here's my daily wear: 41mm Quartz Bond...










And my alternative on special occasions...










(I was testing it on a Rios Aviator, not diggin it...)


----------



## om3ga_guy

Beautiful!

I'm jealous...



hlbrem said:


> i am new in forum and new to the watch too )
> 007 Limited Edtion Seamaster Prof.
> View attachment 599426
> 
> View attachment 599427
> 
> View attachment 599428
> 
> View attachment 599429


----------



## coyote45

Hi everyone, hope the SMP experts can help me out.

I don't know much about omegas but I've been eyeing a full sized SMP at a local pawnshop for quite some time but have second thoughts because it didn't have the engraved globe below the seamaster logo at the caseback. The guy assures me that it's authentic but I'm not sure. Are there any other full sized automatic blue SMP's aside from the 2531.80? From what I recall the watch looks exactly like the 2531.80 except it doesn't have the engraved globe at the back.


----------



## Matty01

Cheeky? Here is the Seamaster Speedmaster I own and the one I have paid a deposit on...


----------



## hlbrem

coyote45 said:


> Hi everyone, hope the SMP experts can help me out.
> 
> I don't know much about omegas but I've been eyeing a full sized SMP at a local pawnshop for quite some time but have second thoughts because it didn't have the engraved globe below the seamaster logo at the caseback. The guy assures me that it's authentic but I'm not sure. Are there any other full sized automatic blue SMP's aside from the 2531.80? From what I recall the watch looks exactly like the 2531.80 except it doesn't have the engraved globe at the back.


not every Omegas has this "Global" . It depends on when was the watch produced, i think this "Global" is in the watch from 2002 on, the watches older than this dont have this Global


----------



## om3ga_guy

Based on my understanding, only the new gen SMP's will have a globe. New gen 2002 and up = 2220.80.0 and related models

The older models like the 2531.80 wont have this detail...only the serial number on the bottom right of the watch (backside of case).



coyote45 said:


> Hi everyone, hope the SMP experts can help me out.
> 
> I don't know much about omegas but I've been eyeing a full sized SMP at a local pawnshop for quite some time but have second thoughts because it didn't have the engraved globe below the seamaster logo at the caseback. The guy assures me that it's authentic but I'm not sure. Are there any other full sized automatic blue SMP's aside from the 2531.80? From what I recall the watch looks exactly like the 2531.80 except it doesn't have the engraved globe at the back.


----------



## Fullers1845

hlbrem said:


> not every Omegas has this "Global" . It depends on when was the watch produced, i think this "Global" is in the watch from 2002 on, the watches older than this dont have this Global





om3ga_guy said:


> Based on my understanding, only the new gen SMP's will have a globe. New gen 2002 and up = 2220.80.0 and related models
> 
> The older models like the 2531.80 wont have this detail...only the serial number on the bottom right of the watch (backside of case).


This is mostly correct. The early 2531.80's did not have the 3-D Globe logo. Later 2531.80's do. So do the Coaxial models.

Here is my old 2531.80 from 1996-97. All genuine, but no 3-D Globe logo.


----------



## BobmG8

Here is my Seamaster Professional 200 M.


----------



## shadowfaxx

Here is my collection, would love to get that memmbership card for sure. How does that happen now ? b-)


----------



## coyote45

All I needed to hear. Thanks! Hope to be joining you guys real soon, just need to winkle out a deal with the store 



Fullers1845 said:


> This is mostly correct. The early 2531.80's did not have the 3-D Globe logo. Later 2531.80's do. So do the Coaxial models.
> 
> Here is my old 2531.80 from 1996-97. All genuine, but no 3-D Globe logo.


----------



## ston3r

Time to update my collection, just acquired my Planet Ocean Big Size


----------



## sied00

Hi everyone new to the board. Heres my Seamaster Aquaterra with mother of pearlface








and with black leather


----------



## gippo

gippo said:


> Hello everyone my LM :-!


New entry ;-) 300


----------



## JamesB

So, can I join the club?


----------



## Kev0417

Just got mine Seamaster Professional today, it was definitely a great find as I wanted an earlier Blue Bond model with the wave dial and skeleton hands, happened to come across this one and got a great deal on it. There are some scratches on the bezel which I will be replacing, but overall it runs great and couldn't be happier!


----------



## VoltesV

Just bought a brand new Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean. Would really like to join the club. Here is my very first serious watch.


----------



## mikeeb

Here's mine, my Grandfathers 1954/5 Calender


----------



## Kev0417

[SUP][/SUP]

I was looking for a blue Bond chrono model with the wave dial for a while and came across this one, got a great deal on it. The bezel has some scratches which I will be replacing, outside of that it runs great!


----------



## Dean1975

Here is my First Omega seamaster . Can I join..


----------



## twigfarm

Hi folks!

Come & get your new 2012 club cards................










Just right-click & save! Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## graymadder

here is my Seamaster and my first Omega...


----------



## Racer66

My first omega. Skinny wrists I know!


----------



## MFB71

Vintage 1969 Seamaster 300 (restored by Swatch USA in 2008)


----------



## solesman

Beautiful PO. What a way to start your watch collection. Wear it great healthb-)


----------



## jinugi39

*Re: Only for your eyes!*

Hi, I'm in...














cheers,

JW in Vancouver


----------



## 10mmauto

*Re: Only for your eyes!*

Hello. I'd like to join the club. Thanks.

[image removed, please read our rules and guidelines prior to posting]


----------



## VoltesV

twigfarm said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Come & get your new 2012 club cards................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just right-click & save! Enjoy!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Twigfarm. Cool looking badge, will proudly post it in my signature. Cheers.


----------



## sk0eric

Can I Join?


----------



## Soundchasr

I'm in!


----------



## Jsorber

i can finally join the club. Here is mine


----------



## tonyteetime

My first seamaster and hopefully many more to come.


----------



## upekg

Here is my very first Omega Seamaster Professional delivered yesterday !!!







Can i join your club ...


----------



## rbranston

My brand new Seamaster Co-Axial


----------



## solesman

My new PO Liquidmetal.


----------



## Marcus Fransson

Here's mine, Omega Seamaster Co-Axial Chronometer.









/ Marcus Cvjeticanin


----------



## bigface

Mike.....

Spotted the thread on my first visit to the forum late last year, however wanted to wait until my new addition, the PO, joined his 'brother' the GMT, yesterday! 

The pictures were only taken on my I Phone, however despite that the handsome pair look pretty darn good I think.... well hopefully good enough for a card anyway...presuming you are still giving them out?

cheers


----------



## Rick448

Bought yesterday, better pics to follow


----------



## Sprout

New to your forum. 
Here is my latest watch acquisition.
I really enjoy all the wonderful Omega photos...


----------



## Malo

Here is mine less than a month old ;-)


----------



## DeepThought

woohoo.....here's mine


----------



## nepaltnf

Just came this week, I am stoked! it's my first Omega and it's a beaut, i had tried it on with the steel band, and I bought with steel but have kept it on nylon or the PO Rubber band for the most part to save the wear and tear on the SS and i like the slightly snugger fit and less fancy appearance of the straps, i live in brooklyn and it's good not to call too much attention. This is a great addition to my Seiko Spirit & Seiko Black Samurai, i can't really even look at the Samurai anymore in comparison to the PO!


----------



## nepaltnf

i'll get some proper photos up soon that i didn't take with my iPhone!


----------



## R23

POooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## 425Ranger

SMP










XL PO










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Britinusa

Sprout said:


> New to your forum.
> Here is my latest watch acquisition.
> I really enjoy all the wonderful Omega photos...


Mine says hi


----------



## Medphred

Recently picked up one I've had my eye on for a while...

Proud to join the Club!


----------



## EL_Chingon

Dmitriy said:


> View attachment 551540


Which PO is this???


----------



## Mark Standen

Blaise said:


> does one in a spa count?in that case, I have two...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the one currently in the spa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now gimme my card!!!:-d
> man it's gonna be a looong thread, I can feel it:-!


Hahaha, too true


----------



## Steven William Veite

I'm down to three now but it use to look like this.


----------



## adam_b

Buya!!! So happy with my new purchase. 2201.51.00 (2500D)


----------



## Spinning

Just joined!


----------



## adam_b

Welcome aboard! You wear the full-size version well. Nice looking watch.


----------



## Testo

Here it is, my first Omega.


----------



## NightOwl

I left the AD not 5 hours ago.









So, where do I get this fancy schmancy Seamaster club card?


----------



## rbranston

Great watch, good choice


----------



## NZOMEGA

Thats a nice watch heres my 1968 I love Sea Masters & have 6 others dates from 68 to 74


----------



## gentalman

Hi everyone,I'm new here still trying to figure out how to navigate this site,I hope it's ok to post here...anyway here are my pictures,hope I can get a card


----------



## Soundchasr

What's this about a card?


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand

Here's mine to add to the list. Added a Bond LE box (which was as hard to find as the watch!) well worth it, I think it looks well matched, much better than the normal red box


----------



## Muddy250

My latest


----------



## O'Reilly

Ceathreamhnan said:


> Whilst doing some camera gear pics for eBay I took the opportunity to picture my grubby SMP - it's only been on my wrist for the last 12 years after all  Maybe I should wear it in the shower after all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to have another aquatic watch shortly b-) Before you ask, that's a kitchen knife balanced on the bracelet holding it upright :roll:


Lovely! My Golden Eye SMP has been serving me well since 1998...I shall NEVER part with her!


----------



## Horoticus

Me too!


----------



## Jedi_2112

Here's mine....2541.80.00
Not a great photo, can't see the "waves"!

Now how do I get that graphic for my sig?


----------



## discodave

Here's mine. Just got it the other day. It's used but looks great.

View attachment 640551

View attachment 640552


----------



## armybuck041

Day one with the new to me 2254.50 SMP:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy

45mm PO.


----------



## cogsworth

:-!


----------



## ithehappy

anicrovs said:


> View attachment 641880
> 
> 
> :-!


Wow, at what ISO was the picture taken?


----------



## cogsworth

Sony DSC-H20

ISO 80
10 sec.. as you can see 
f/3.5


----------



## Mark Standen

I 'll join too! I bought my AT 8500 a couple months ago -I love it.


----------



## Vakane

Im in?


----------



## bovie

New Member would love to get the card.


----------



## gmsmith

Arrived on Monday...loving it.


----------



## Bill Fitzpatrick

Here's mine. Not too bad taken with an Iphone.


----------



## Harwood22




----------



## bribemewithfood

Such a long thread... Lets make it longer! :-!

Here is mine SMP with my baby Breit 

































Now where is my card? please?

Richard

btw, sorry for the bottom attachments? can't seem to get them out...


----------



## Lambo23

I can finally join the club with my first omega! Many more to come, I'm sure!


----------



## rbranston

bribemewithfood said:


> Such a long thread... Lets make it longer! :-!
> 
> Here is mine SMP with my baby Breit
> 
> View attachment 646880
> View attachment 646881
> View attachment 646890
> View attachment 646891
> View attachment 646892
> 
> 
> Now where is my card? please?
> 
> Richard
> 
> btw, sorry for the bottom attachments? can't seem to get them out...


Thats a beautiful lume


----------



## Radionx

Has spent the last hour looking at all these amazing Omega's.....Cant wait to join the ranks in the next few weeks.


----------



## crowdedhouse

mine......


DSC_5956a by Crowded_House, on Flickr


----------



## Dave I




----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## iinsic

Time to add my latest Seamaster: the 41.5mm grey teak Aqua Terra. Now the $64,000 question is whether I can continue to resist the blue ceramic SMP. :think:

Rob


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## limyw

my collection...so far...compiled between Dec 2011 and March 2012...!!


----------



## crowdedhouse

My Other One...


----------



## ChronoScot

The newest addition to my Seamaster family:



















And the stablemates:


----------



## forsb

I can join the club now, feels good i have to admit that


----------



## chri

Fresh from ACE today:










Wanted a quartz before they were all gone. I really like it.


----------



## IGotId

Andre83 said:


> And here are mine (btw, I usually wear the Bond on a bracelet, but the strap photo came out better)--nice to see the final product on the card!


pics don't work (for me at least!)


----------



## iinsic

My latest Seamaster - from Ace, this time: the Seamaster Pro black ceramic. Dimer really handled everything beautifully!

Rob


----------



## Eggsy

I'd like to join please.


----------



## armybuck041

New to me Planet Ocean 2201.50:








I had to liquidate a few to get this one, but am very happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHL

My beloved PO 2500D 42mm.


----------



## armybuck041

Starting to get more work wrist time than my SAR.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkpw

I'm very much enjoying my new planet ocean 8500


----------



## yande

armybuck041 said:


> Starting to get more work wrist time than my SAR.....


I can identify with that. Even since getting my PO I have been wondering what to do with my other watches...


----------



## Norway

I sold my Seamaster GMT so I could get this one..A 2254.50. I like it.


----------



## jstroh

My first Omega:


----------



## edmorales

seamasters


----------



## omega1962

Here is my omega seamaster professional chronometer. Bond style.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikedlee




----------



## Aspendos

McFly said:


> View attachment 556896
> HELP! Have you seen a DeVille with a dial like mine? This funky 'Basket weave' dial_ I cannot seem to find any where_ on this site or on the web.


Seems to be an embossed dial. Just bought one like that myself, although a different design. Will post pictures next in this thread with some info. I too couldn't find anything on my dial and earlier today started this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/rare-dial-information-wanted-670887.html


----------



## Aspendos

I bought this Omega Seamaster off Ebay a few days ago. Did some research before buying and it seems genuine enough. The movement is a cal. 570, of which apparently only 40,000 were ever made. The parts, Swiss made, may well have been assembled in the US. It's 14K gold filled all round, in (near) mint condition and has the "seamonster" back. The movement dates it to around 1958-61 and the back to 1960 or later, I believe. So the seller's 1960 date seems correct. The embossed dial appears to be even rarer than the movement, though, and I'd like to find out more about it. Anyone have any information? Please reply here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/rare-dial-information-wanted-670887.html


----------



## lamboalex

^^^ that watch is beyond beautiful. I'm jealous!


----------



## armybuck041

Chairborne!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

Here is my beloved Seamaster Pro...


----------



## pyiyha

My first Omega... and a vintage one at that.
My Seamaster 176.007 on 1175 bracelet.

Sorry about the blurry pics, but these are pre-trade pics.

I love the vintage Omega 1040 movement with large minute chrono hand and 24 hour indicator at 9.


----------



## ivan_seawolf

My new 9300









Sent from the Dark Side using the Force


----------



## WiZARD7

My Seamaster GMT 
(my first swiss watch, my first Omega)


----------



## macleod1979

You know the more Omegas I see, the bigger fan I become. 

-J


----------



## limyw

went a little crazy these past few months...

at first there was one..(Dec 2011)








then one became two... Feb 2012









then along came another one.........March 2012...........

.








guess what happened this month?????......







............................................

........guess I've truly been bitten!!!!


----------



## limyw

now the family is complete...

a little family photo !!!!


----------



## Ian A

It's the simple things in life.......Like an old watch passed down from father-in-law to son-in-law and *coming home *to the woman you both love

View attachment 680241


----------



## solesman

I think you have been badly bitten Sir! Still the only cure to this sickness is to buy more Omega's!



limyw said:


> went a little crazy these past few months...
> 
> at first there was one..(Dec 2011)
> View attachment 679659
> 
> 
> then one became two... Feb 2012
> 
> View attachment 679660
> 
> 
> then along came another one.........March 2012...........
> 
> .
> View attachment 679661
> 
> 
> guess what happened this month?????......
> 
> View attachment 679662
> ............................................
> 
> ........guess I've truly been bitten!!!!


----------



## solesman

Love the SM300 Ian. Classic timepiece!



Ian A said:


> It's the simple things in life.......Like an old watch passed down from father-in-law to son-in-law and *coming home *to the woman you both love
> 
> View attachment 680241


----------



## yande

solesman said:


> I think you have been badly bitten Sir! Still the only cure to this sickness is to buy more Omega's!


So now I know how to cure my affliction. Thanks solesman.


----------



## BHL

My new red Bond Seamaster.


----------



## TroutRunner

Here's mine for the club.


----------



## carvass

My new SMP 2500d (old and wavy), with my other two passions:


----------



## masbret

I love how bright the lume is!


----------



## fahm1

I have one ordered, and should arrive here later today. Getting the PO 2500D. This is going to be my first auto, and first Omega! Will post pic when is here.


----------



## solesman

Congratulations. Great choice for a first Omega. Looking forward to seeing the photos.



fahm1 said:


> I have one ordered, and should arrive here later today. Getting the PO 2500D. This is going to be my first auto, and first Omega! Will post pic when is here.


----------



## fahm1

It's here. Very bad pic though.


----------



## GlennSim

Here is my recent added Vintage Cosmic diver










and its links with US Navy in 70s

(pic extracted from google)


----------



## krisp1

Here's my recent purchase


----------



## Bench_Medic

Good evening.

I humbly wish to submit my application to the Seamaster Club.

For 39 years, I have dreamed of owning a a proper watch, then;

It started only three weeks ago with the Planet Ocean Orange Bezel with the Orange Alligator Strap. My first proper watch, this will be the work horse...

I then needed something a little stylish, for dress-up, so I went for the Blue Wave SMP Quartz on bracelet. It's thin, it's classic...

I've always lusted after an Omega, and now I've gotten a taste.

My good lady, bless her, grabbed the vintage Seamaster from ebay. Yes, it may be a mis-match of bits, it may even be fake, but she purchased with love and that makes it special.

Reading the decision that Omega was to stop the cheaper Quartz line up, I went out yesterday with the idea to pick up a black wave quartz to finish the collection. It would be matched with a rubber strap and be the watch to wear when doing active stuff... Alas, as with all good ideas, plans change. I instead fell in love with the ceramic black on plain black dial of the new SMP auto. On bracelet, it looks stunning and has now become the posh watch!

The jeweler is getting in a PO Blue Rubber with White stitching strap for me (a look shamelessly stolen from https://www.watchuseek.com/f99/seamaster-its-element-121684.html#post773360 ) which will be paired with the blue wave that now becomes the rough and tumble active choice.

A selection of straps to be rotated on the PO are winging their way home too.

I hope I've now finished...

Just the one group picture for now. More as a test to see if I can publish pictures correctly.


----------



## SsgtJeepJK

Help, I just became a seamaster member and I am wondering if someone can help with getting a 2012 owners badge. Do you just cut and paste these into your signature block? I tried but when I preview it all I get is coding. What am I doing wrong? Thank you so excited, this is going to be my daily wearer and I mean to put it through its paces, I will upload pics soon its in the mail! Thanks.


----------



## ithehappy

SsgtJeepJK said:


> Help, I just became a seamaster member and I am wondering if someone can help with getting a 2012 owners badge. Do you just cut and paste these into your signature block? I tried but when I preview it all I get is coding. What am I doing wrong?


Just upload the image in to any image hosting website and paste it in the format,







. That's all. Your signature won't be seen instantly until a Mod passes/accepts it.
Regards.


----------



## olegatr

Here is mine Omega SMP 2532.80


----------



## SsgtJeepJK

Wow, I think thats the exact model I just purchased! Will be here on Tuesday yours looks so nice can't wait! Here are some pics from the place I purchased it from, is this what I need to get the member's card?


----------



## chris344

Stunning watches, how do I get my stamp? Here is my beautiful SMPc


----------



## SsgtJeepJK

I agree your watch looks so nice, congrats.


----------



## SsgtJeepJK

Olegatr, could you tell me more about this Omega, when was it roughly made? Thanks.


----------



## How to be Swell

I guess i get to join both clubs, ive got a seamaster and a pro


----------



## yande

SsgtJeepJK.
Hope from memory I get this right. Copy and the paste into your computer somewhere. Upload that sig/photo to a online Photo site, (Photobucket, Flickr, even Facebook) then embed that link into your sig. Simple eh!??? Any probs, do a search on embedding pics. 

Congrats by the way. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## BingoBango

Greetings fellow Seamaster owners! Here is a pic of my Blue SMP 2220.80.00 which I bought new in the latter days of 2010. Does this mean I should use the 2010 membership card or the 2012 one in my sig? :think:


----------



## nolefan

Thoroughly enjoying my new (to me) 2254.50. My 45 PO is just to big and it's gonna have to go. I feel very content now splitting time between the SMP and Speedy.


----------



## reddevil

Picked this beauty up about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## SsgtJeepJK

Yande,
Thank you and that helps alot, I guess we need to wait for the mod to approve our Omegas though. Also, my purchase changed I just picked up a 2009-2010 full size bond instead from this site so returning the one in my pics (still quarts but its suppose to be a beater so its the best for that)...will post pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## Dpow888

My new watch purchased from Ebay,very happy with my purchase 








Sorry my pic is not great and is in fact the Ebay listing image


----------



## macleod1979

Very nice choice reddevil!

-J


----------



## olegatr

SsgtJeepJK said:


> Olegatr, could you tell me more about this Omega, when was it roughly made? Thanks.


Hi!

Not sure when it was made, but you can read more about this watch using this link to auction that i won. The watch in very good shape, keeping time well. Just few signs of wear on bezel and bracelet. I like it very much.

Cheers, Olegatr


----------



## evolved

_
Untitled by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr_

I can officially say I'm both an Omega owner and a Seamaster owner! My 2500d PO came in yesterday after a lengthy wait from Omega. I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## solesman

You can't go wrong with a 2254. I miss mine and wish I hadn't sold it.



Dpow888 said:


> My new watch purchased from Ebay,very happy with my purchase
> View attachment 697279
> 
> 
> Sorry my pic is not great and is in fact the Ebay listing image


----------



## tribe125

ithehappy said:


> Your signature won't be seen instantly until a Mod passes/accepts it.





SsgtJeepJK said:


> I guess we need to wait for the mod to approve our Omegas though.


Really? That's news to me...


----------



## SsgtJeepJK

tribe125,
what do we have to do? I am going to order a PO and would LOVE to get a signature card. Are there any specific instructions that you can help us out with? Thanks.


----------



## tribe125

Just right-click on someone else's card and save the image to your computer. Then load it to an image-hosting website like Photobucket and insert it into your signature from there. 

I haven't tried it, but it should work, shouldn't it?


----------



## twigfarm

SsgtJeepJK said:


> tribe125,
> what do we have to do? I am going to order a PO and would LOVE to get a signature card. Are there any specific instructions that you can help us out with? Thanks.


Hi folks!

Even though I sold my Seamaster a while ago, I've been updating the card for each new year for people to use & enjoy. Here's the card for 2012 which I posted back in January (page 71 of this thread):










The card is "self-serve". Just right click & save it on your hard drive (computer). To add it as a signature, log in to WUS & go to "Settings". Under "My Settings", click on "Edit Signature". There you can add it as your signature either by just pasting it into the dialog box, uploading it from an image hosting site or directly from your hard drive. I just now added it to my signature below by just pasting the image in the "Edit Signature" dialog box. Easy!

Have fun & welcome to all the new members!!!

Dave


----------



## SsgtJeepJK

Excellent! Thank you! Will try soon as my watch gets here!


----------



## ramirez1970

Glad to be a member, again...


----------



## nx0691

my new omega sea master planet ocean liquid metal titanium. very very happy. more pics to follow


----------



## gippo

nx0691 said:


> my new omega sea master planet ocean liquid metal titanium. very very happy. more pics to follow
> View attachment 701130


Welcome to the club |>

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*-official-liquid-metal-thread-*-667033.html


----------



## bravoecho




----------



## masbret

My new (to me) Bond SMP.


----------



## solesman

Welcome to the PO LM club. I look forward to seeing lots more photos of this beautiful watch. Enjoy in the best of health.



nx0691 said:


> my new omega sea master planet ocean liquid metal titanium. very very happy. more pics to follow
> View attachment 701130


----------



## SsgtJeepJK

Long story, but thanks to MTS and WUS here is my new to me Omega 2209.50.00 PO! I literally adjusted the link for my 6.5 wrist within 5 minutes and it fits perfect (lucky one with no trouble). It's now insured and ready to go, here are two quick shots I took this morning. This watch is amazing and lives up to its longstanding hype. Nice to be an Omega member finally!


----------



## MaleBox

My Current Seamasters



















Gone but not forgotten


----------



## 92gli

I joined about 5 weeks ago but just added my card as my avatar. I like my PO more every time I put it on. :-!


----------



## scooby

Well, I guess I haven't posted here yet since I haven't received my card. I fell in love with the Seamaster this year and ended up with these beauties! Such a classic watch. I couldn't be happier:-!


----------



## swils8610

My new Seamaster!! May I have my membership card please?


----------



## Jeroyds

I just purchased my first premium watch! It was a toss up between the Speedmaster 3570 and the Seatmaster PO 2201.50 for a few weeks now and the PO won me over today. I was able to order the last new one in stock. I'm hoping it will dress well in business and casual. 

Can't wait to receive it, should be here in a few days and I'll post some pics. Thanks for all the informative posts.


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Here are mine...old & new together


----------



## Noah B

Here's my '67 Seamaster 600 I picked up this week, the first of many!


----------



## Shapusc

Having trouble uploading pics of my watch/watch collection. Currently wearing the Omega Seamaster Professional, automatic, full size, white face...I actually wear this watch the most out of any I have.
Dream watches would be an Omega Speedmaster Professional (moon watch of course), maybe an Aqua Terra, and most of all the Alain Silberstein Kronomarine watch (PVD). I usually pick up on average 1 pricy watch a year, and about 5-10 other lower end watches regularly


----------



## stangken

*Re: Omega Seamaster 120 Multifunctional*

Seamaster 300m Automatic with possible 1993 Italian non-chronometer face


----------



## Mrwozza70

*Re: Omega Seamaster 120 Multifunctional*


----------



## macleod1979

SsgtJeepJK said:


> Long story, but thanks to MTS and WUS here is my new to me Omega 2209.50.00 PO! I literally adjusted the link for my 6.5 wrist within 5 minutes and it fits perfect (lucky one with no trouble). It's now insured and ready to go, here are two quick shots I took this morning. This watch is amazing and lives up to its longstanding hype. Nice to be an Omega member finally!


That watch is amazing. I think it's my favorite one I have seen so far on this thread.

-J


----------



## TheSmilingAssassin

My 3 month old xxx


----------



## craigcb

Well after 10+ years of Tags and Casio G-Shocks I decided to give Omega a shot. Wanted a daily quartz and opted for the discontinued 2221.80.

Was persuaded to go for the full size as sales guy told me I'd get bored(?) with the mid size.

Have had it two weeks now and love it! (sorry about the poor iphone photo..)


----------



## Radjxf

Sold a bunch of stuff from another hobby to pick this guy up:

2009 2254.50 modded with 2255.80 bezel.


----------



## grechuta

*Re: Omega Seamaster 120 Multifunctional*

Picked up my first Omega last week ... loving it!


----------



## Jeroyds

*Re: Omega Seamaster 120 Multifunctional*

Picked up my first Omega last week - Seamaster PO XL.


----------



## floridamark

Here are mine. Adding a 8500 PO Soon.


----------



## JakeHalligan

just got in mail. proud to be member.

so, uh, do i get a card now?


----------



## oiljam

Here's mine, bought it back in 2004....and here's to my first post, been checking out the website a while now :-!

......but now it will not let me upload a picture..so thats to follow :-(









.....fathomed it, my file size was too large. And relax


----------



## cufflinkcraze

Here's mine..one and only AT8500


----------



## Shapusc

Nevermind, I figured this thing out, file size was too big. I didnt like the bulky band on the Seamaster Pro, puts a lot of extra weight on the watch. I did the same on my Rolex GMT Master II Pro Hunter. Will ad more pics later.

You can dress these watches up or down, I keep my watch maker's kit in my truck and i can swap out straps and bands in a snap.

Also, to those of you in the US, check out *Craigslist* as i have purchased a lot of watches off there, people are hurting for money right now so they are getting rid of their nice collections. I only paid $900 for mine!


----------



## sashator

*Re: Omega Seamaster 120 Multifunctional*

This is my first Omega watch, I love it! OMEGA SMP 2254.50


----------



## oldpalchamp

Here's my Seamaster:


----------



## JoeCool76

My 2220.80 Seamaster:


----------



## J.JUN

Got this on 31st May 2012 from ACE! Had to have this before it gets discontinued, after looking at omega for so many yrs!


----------



## SynMike




----------



## limyw

solesman said:


> I think you have been badly bitten Sir! Still the only cure to this sickness is to buy more Omega's!


took your advice...now there are 5!


----------



## Zaskar20

limyw said:


> took your advice...now there are 5!
> 
> View attachment 727218


Wow!!! That's some collection. I'm very envious!
Please could you post larger pics of each watch separately?


----------



## limyw

Zaskar20 said:


> Wow!!! That's some collection. I'm very envious!
> Please could you post larger pics of each watch separately?


tks! I actually posted some of these in an earlier posting #1504 at https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*official-seamaster-club-thread*-210788-76.html

the latest is my 2296.80. a wrist shot here


----------



## macleod1979

Wow! Those are gorgeous. Thank you for posting.


----------



## solesman

sashator said:


> This is my first Omega watch, I love it! OMEGA SMP 2254.50
> View attachment 725147
> 
> View attachment 725149


Great choice! It was my first Omega watch too. Enjoy in the best of health and don't let it go like I did.


----------



## Salvo

my 55's seamaster


----------



## Zaskar20

Do I qualify?????????????


----------



## masbret

Zaskar20 said:


> Do I qualify?????????????
> 
> View attachment 727541


I would say that chances are pretty good! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## georges zaslavsky

*Re: Omega Seamaster 120 Multifunctional*

1951 seamaster which belang to my grandpa








1957 seamaster which belang to my grandpa


----------



## AnthonyPerera

*Re: Omega Seamaster 120 Multifunctional*

Can I get my card please hope my wrist is not too thin though!


----------



## marchone

*Re: Omega Seamaster 120 Multifunctional*

Omega Seamaster 300M Quartz 2541.80.00 here. Purchased new in 1995 right after seeing Pierce Brosnan's in _Goldeneye_. No photo as it is out for service right now. I know, I know, no pic, no watch.;-)


----------



## semtex

*Re: Omega Seamaster 120 Multifunctional*

Hello!

The most beautiful watch i own...


----------



## HAD?I DALIBOR

Hello!


----------



## zeljko

Hi!

Here is my Seamaster!

Best!


----------



## Lexi

Here is my Seamaster 225450 b-).

The combination with the 007 bracelet, I find perfect.


----------



## merowinger

So many 2254.50 here...lets show mine too:


----------



## omega1234

Had mine for a couple months .


----------



## Matillac

*Re: Omega Seamaster 120 Multifunctional*








Thanks for letting me join the Club!
Now that I'm a member can someone direct me as to where I might be able to find a new bezel? This one is pretty beat!


----------



## louis111

*Omega Seamaster*








I bought my first one in 1995 and it got stolen in 1998. After more then 12 years of grieve I bought this one.







My Cosmic Seamaster


----------



## gippo

My "new" entry :-d





Older LM







3oo


----------



## yande

Whilst not all are Seamasters, (specifically 4 Speedmasters, 1 flightmaster Cal 911, 3 Seamasters and a Geneve F300hz Chronometer. The ring in being an Argentiniean Air Force, Heuer Autavia on Upper right. Got to love them!


----------



## CampzBay

Don't suppose I could get one?

Here's my SMP 300m quartz that arrived yesterday:









Regards

Connor


----------



## Byron2701




----------



## yande

Byron2701 said:


> View attachment 733742


Couple of nice looking watches there byron2701. Two's good, and if I could have stopped my itch, well...... I still would have bought more. Welcome to WUSOF.


----------



## Daniel_J

After years of browsing on the Omega forum I'm finally qualified to post here



















Daniel


----------



## tldn

Is this really still going since 2008? Got mine today.


----------



## Davidtan

SMP black with black leather red line for work


----------



## mikkemus23

This is the fifth Seamaster I`ve bought (counting two 2254, of which one was a gift to my dad on his 60th birthday).


----------



## HUEY 9940

1966 DEVILLE


----------



## JennieJo

Hi, I am new member. Found the thread while looking for facts about a Seamaster my father wore everywhere. Haven't found the exact one yet. In the hope that someone might have an idea, these are the facts I have - will post image ASAP- Omega Seamaster Cosmic on face with day and date. Year code is 16.... (need a magnifying glass to read all). Any ideas will be most appreciated.

... Just found the Cosmic page and an image of the watch. Now to clean it up and check it -it still works so hopefully not much todo. 

Great forums, many thanks.


----------



## steliosjay

hello , 

im new to watchuseek and was wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction. i have just bought a vintage sea master bubbleback and was looking for someone to take a look at a few pics for me and let me know if it looks genuine ??? 

any help would be much appreciated 

thanks 

jamie


----------



## Bubblemunche

Finally reporting in! Pics had already appeared in other threads, hope nobody minds.


----------



## solesman

mikkemus23 said:


> This is the fifth Seamaster I`ve bought (counting two 2254, of which one was a gift to my dad on his 60th birthday).


You can't beat a PO LM LE. Mine says hi.


----------



## solesman

Bubblemunche said:


> Finally reporting in! Pics had already appeared in other threads, hope nobody minds.


That AT looks amazing!!


----------



## Hanwen

Here's my contribution


----------



## IGotId

^ nice pix!


----------



## Linesman27

first post, got my watch 2 weeks ago !


----------



## Byron2701

This watch is the reason why I always wanted my own Omega watches - my father´s watch, bought new long before my birth, decades in use and still reliable...

hope my SMP and my Speedy will work as long as this one...


----------



## thelegend

Finally in the club! Pictures do not do this watch justice...


----------



## Aerofish

The crown jewel of my humble collection........Finally


----------



## imranbecks

^^^^^ Nice! Yet another new owner of the Bond SMP 2220.80! With the 8500 Planet Ocean and the "no waves dial" SMPc going around, this "now underrated" and some saying "outdated" SMP is suddenly becoming popular in this forum again! I'm really happy with mine too!


----------



## Karolewskiej

So finally I can join


----------



## Hanwen

Just got my 2252.50 last week, I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## Karolewskiej

Hanwen, I have the same with mine, still looking at it 

Congratz, it`s a great watch


----------



## nrbatista

My Planet Ocean with a rubber strap









Regards.


----------



## yande

Hanwen said:


> Here's my contribution





thelegend said:


> Finally in the club! Pictures do not do this watch justice...





Aerofish said:


> The crown jewel of my humble collection........Finally





imranbecks said:


> ^^^^^ Nice! Yet another new owner of the Bond SMP 2220.80! ........ this "now underrated" and some saying "outdated" SMP is suddenly becoming popular in this forum again! I'm really happy with mine too!





Karolewskiej said:


> So finally I can join


Wow, and here's me thinking I am over watch acquisitions. Initially I loathed the skeleton hands, but now I have come to love (and worse, covet) them. Nice watches guys.
Hanwen, nice 2252.50! Well done.


----------



## KringleKriss

Hanwen said:


> Just got my 2252.50 last week, I can't stop staring at it.


You have be careful with that.

People have been known to get retinal detachment from that!!


----------



## KringleKriss

Karolewskiej said:


> Hanwen, I have the same with mine, still looking at it


And that goes for you too!


----------



## Jonah81

Can I join too?


----------



## WillyB

*Re: Omega Seamaster*

My pre bond 200 that I love.


----------



## lapisia

*Re: Omega Seamaster*

Here is a bad phone picture of my first Omega  I'm so happy about it


----------



## kev_c

My Seamaster Chrono







My late Father's Military Royal Navy Seamaster 300


----------



## no1yak

Here's my PO Crono









Pete.


----------



## JimmyMac

Here are my two beauties.. Sorry for the terrible mobile phone camera, need to get the SLR out and get creative :-!








An attempt at some lume.








Unfortunately selling the Bond Quartz very soon, will be missed greatly. The new SMPc makes up for it though


----------



## ithehappy

But the Q has it's own legendary thing


----------



## explorador

Greetings from Switzerland.


----------



## explorador

One more.


----------



## lapisia

More pics of my new precious. Haven't been able to get it off my wrist all week.


----------



## kaiserphoenix

*Finally Joined the Club!!*

Hi guys, been a long time lurker here on these forums but I finally bought my first Omega, the Omega Seamaster 300 Chronometer 2220.80.00 in Blue 

I was initially thinking of going for the Ceramic Black version but after seeing the blue waves and metallic finish on the bezel, I knew I had to get this one before it disappears!!

You probably have all seen so many wonderful pictures but Ill post mine anyway! And please give me my badge!!!

Thank you all and thank you ACE Jeweler for a fantastic service and pristine watch!!


----------



## adswatts

*Re: Finally Joined the Club!!*







sorry for rubbish pic quality


----------



## Kittysafe

*lapisia, quite beautiful, what model is that? I can't tell if it's blue or black because of the lighting *


----------



## Kittysafe

*Re: Finally Joined the Club!!*

Jimmy, what model is that on the right, with the skeletal hands and black bezel?


----------



## chessxwizard

*Re: Finally Joined the Club!!*

New member here reporting in, just got this today. Other watch is a Legend Speedmaster!


----------



## lapisia

Kittysafe said:


> *lapisia, quite beautiful, what model is that? I can't tell if it's blue or black because of the lighting *


it's the 212.30.41.20.03.001 and it's blue but depending on the light it can look black, that's what i love about the blue and the reason why I chose it over the black.


----------



## peterbr

Old restored Seamaster De Ville 166.020, took the movement apart, cleaned, oiled and timed, it runs perfectly, 50+ years old, good for an other 50 years!


----------



## Seiko_Licker

As with the poster above me, I may be cheating with a Seamaster Deville. Since the Deville line wasn't technically a "seamaster" for very long, I'm not so sure if it counts!

A bit of an oddity in other ways I suppose - maybe the only vintage Seamaster model with a display back.

Anyhow, I'd like to think that I have joined the club -

Early 1960s Seamaster Deville - Caliber 560 "Kleerback" Prototype


----------



## Z4ch

Hi

My Omega Seamaster Cosmic (well actually its my farther's watch) which has been sitting in a drawer for around 35 years..
just got it fixed couple of weeks ago as the crown was broken.
Previosly was in bracelet, now I change it to croc leather.. look really nice now..
Currently looking for omega buckle to make it a complete restoration


----------



## anothernewphone

Hi fellas, picked up a 2220.80 a few days ago and I'm loving it. It's a gorgeous machine.


----------



## explorador

Do I qualify for a club card?


----------



## TheRaconteur

Because everyone loves lume shots:


----------



## Zaskar20

TheRaconteur said:


> Because everyone loves lume shots:
> 
> View attachment 769864


Officially the best SMPc shot ever!!!!!


----------



## no1yak

Here's mine,









Pete


----------



## kmlin1981




----------



## nairb-ca

Fell in love with Omega 6 months ago....

These are mine...athough the PO XL 8500 has found a new home..
So i could get a Spacemaster... ;-) .... be here tuesday!

nairb-ca


----------



## Denke27

Would these make qualify? 



















Regards,

Erik


----------



## PMONTOYAP

Denke27 said:


> Would these make qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Erik


Sure hope so,


----------



## sabsar

Can I join the club? My first post...


----------



## SMP_DON

Hi, First post and pic of my 1992 SMP Quartz. Looking to be in the Seamaster club. Bought it new and gave it to my Dad who wore it until he passed. 
100% original - Now it's back with me.









DON


----------



## Shapusc

Add another one to the collection, Seamaster Pro #2. Keep your eyes out on Craigslist in your local area. Just picked up this one for $500!! People are hurting out there, pick up a nice onen for nothing


----------



## obsidian

Titanium, tantalum and rose gold:


----------



## Shapusc

That is a sexy pic of the Seamaster....


----------



## Luminescent

I'd like to join the club please!


----------



## yande

Denke27 said:


> Would these make qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Erik





sabsar said:


> Can I join the club? My first post...


Wow, couple of models I am not familiar with. Any chance of some specifications. model number etc. Would be appreciated. Thanks and welcome...


----------



## Dal72

Hi all, I need some help? I have bought my first vintage watch and now i'm thinking is it the real thing? Please be gentle as the truth can often hurt...!!! o|

The back of case number is 249528

Thanks..... I think?

Some pics below:



















Click this bar to view the original image of 900x764px and 300KB.


----------



## sabsar

sabsar said:


> Can I join the club? My first post...


@yande: The model number of this piece is 145.0013. This was christened by Chuck Maddox -Darth Vader.


----------



## sfoong1

Hi all,

I am SC, from Malaysia and this is my PO that just arrived at my apt ^^


----------



## Man_of_few_words

I'm in.

Do we have a super-secret handshake or something?


----------



## yande

Man_of_few_words said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Do we have a super-secret handshake or something?


Yes of course. It is the Omega Seamaster Club!! ;-)

It all starts with an Uploaded photo of your Omega Seamaster. More, will be revealed. You will receive your rights of doctrine once you have completed this task of initiation. Until then, in all honesty, your Omega Seamaster just did not happen. :-d


----------



## Man_of_few_words

Here it is. The picture doesn't do it justice. It's quite prettier than it looks here.


----------



## Man_of_few_words

And here's the one I'm trying to sell.


----------



## dwilton

Gentlemen...


----------



## yande

dwilton said:


> Gentlemen...
> 
> View attachment 776023


Welcome and you happen to be wearing the watch that I want to buy. Hello friend!??? :-d:-d

Seriously, welcome to WUS and may we hear and see more from you in the future. That sleeve sure looks interesting!;-)


----------



## Nicky J

Here's mine...


----------



## dwilton

yande said:


> Welcome and you happen to be wearing the watch that I want to buy. Hello friend!??? :-d:-d
> 
> Seriously, welcome to WUS and may we hear and see more from you in the future. That sleeve sure looks interesting!;-)


Thanks for the welcome, Mark - I get compliments on the shirt quite a lot; I hope it doesn't upstage my new Seamaster 

Best regards,
David


----------



## pilyo

how can i get the "seamaster club" pic/badge? i want to use it as a wallpaper and profile pic on my Facebook


----------



## yande

Hope this helps. Save image and then upload..


----------



## pilyo

thank you sir


----------



## gdigenis

here is my seamaster gmt i purchased new in 2002. i hope it is enough to join the club!


----------



## Grill G

Cal 752


----------



## arsenalistic

another proud owner of the fantastic PO!
absolute beauty!


----------



## asr53

Here is mine to bought a few days ago.


----------



## Nato060

I can't even describe how long I've wanted one of these badges.  I finally have one


----------



## faktoraa

After long deliberation, many many visits to watch shops and endless hours on watch related websites, I finally decided to go for the new(ish) Planet Ocean (45.5mm).
I cannot stop looking at it


----------



## yande

faktoraa said:


> After long deliberation, many many visits to watch shops and endless hours on watch related websites, I finally decided to go for the new(ish) Planet Ocean (45.5mm).
> I cannot stop looking at it
> 
> View attachment 788563


Perhaps best to ask someone who knows about the authenticity of this watch. To my eye, font is wrong, Closed 6, 9 numerals, not open. Markers, especially at 3, 6,9 are too square. He Valve a little low, though with the bezel off set, it is deceiving. Would love to be wrong and please let me know if I am. I am no great authority on fakes, only that here is not the place for them.


----------



## TheSeaMaster

My little collection! Unfortunately, the 2531.8000 is not the member of my "family", instead I have the Chrono Steel version!


----------



## Skirty

Just thought I'd add one of mine. Just to get started and to get my card.


----------



## faktoraa

yande said:


> Perhaps best to ask someone who knows about the authenticity of this watch. To my eye, font is wrong, Closed 6, 9 numerals, not open. Markers, especially at 3, 6,9 are too square. He Valve a little low, though with the bezel off set, it is deceiving. Would love to be wrong and please let me know if I am. I am no great authority on fakes, only that here is not the place for them.


Thank you for the concern.
However I don't feel that there is any reason for worry here:
a) The new PO series (from the past couple of years) have closed 6 and 9 numerals. In addition Omega have indeed made the hour markers a little more square than the older series. I took quite a long time to compare my watch with pics and information from the Omega site and it looks in line with the pics there (noting mainly the differences between the old PO and the new one PO).
b) It comes from an authorized dealer
c) It comes with all the certificates, etc... (not that those cannot be faked)


----------



## yande

faktoraa said:


> Thank you for the concern.
> ...........


That is great to hear and I thank you for your diplomacy. I am delighted to learn that everything is as it should be. I thank you for enlightening me. Enjoy your watch. If your PO gives you a quarter of the pleasure mine does, you will be very happy.

And Welcome to WUS!!!


----------



## tomimage

Picked it up yesterday.


----------



## 00megaman

I have just purchased my first new Omega Seamaster pro 300m-c at my local AD. I can not believe what a beautiful watch this is. It would have been a much harder decision had it not been for the people on this site. Pictures to follow soon


----------



## trisdg

SMP arrived last week.

Happy days


----------



## Goedhart

My seamaster mariner (1976) Next to my speedy


----------



## di_costanzo

Heres my brand new SMP-C


----------



## Dent99

yande said:


> That is great to hear and I thank you for your diplomacy. I am delighted to learn that everything is as it should be. I thank you for enlightening me. Enjoy your watch. If your PO gives you a quarter of the pleasure mine does, you will be very happy.
> 
> And Welcome to WUS!!!


Great that a new member with all of one post under their belt has to correct a member with 2,000 posts who insinuates a new Omega model could be fake because they are not familiar with its features. :rodekaart

Nothing like shooting first and asking questions later eh? Love it.

Congratulations on getting the new 8500 version of the PO faktoraa! (FYI this style with 'closed numbers' only came out last year, so I would hardly describe yours as "new*ish*")


----------



## di_costanzo

double


----------



## di_costanzo

omega1234 said:


> Had mine for a couple months .
> View attachment 732293


I have the same pen but with a SMP-C with blue dial!

looks fantastic

Cheers!


----------



## Shapusc

Just picked this bad boy up off of craigslist locally, $500!!! there are a lot of good deals on craigslist and ebay. This is my second in 3 months I picked up for a ridiculous price!


----------



## di_costanzo

twigfarm said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> Come & get your new 2012 club cards................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just right-click & save! Enjoy!
> 
> Dave


Can you upload a full size card please? 2012


----------



## yande

yande said:


> Perhaps best to ask someone who knows about the authenticity of this watch.................. Would love to be wrong and please let me know if I am. I am no great authority on fakes, only that here is not the place for them.





Dent99 said:


> Great that a new member with all of one post under their belt has to correct a member with 2,000 posts who insinuates a new Omega model could be fake because they are not familiar with its features. :rodekaart
> 
> Nothing like shooting first and asking questions later eh? Love it.


Yeah, living in the UK with a frustrating job, (as your profile reads) I can understand your latent anger. Good luck to you!

Personally my profile reads; "I live on the beautiful South Coast..... "I like going to work and love coming home"

As to watches.... Yours doesn't have any... And I don't remember seeing any....

Whereas mine states....

Omega Geneve F300hz Chronometer 
Omega Speedmaster 3510.50
Omega Speedmaster 3750.50
Omega Speedmaster Mark II Red/Orange Dial
Omega Flightmaster ST145.036 Cal 911
Omega Speedmaster Mark 4.5 (ST 176.0012)
Omega Seamaster Professional 2254.50
Omega Seamaster Professional 2262.50 (My wife's)
Omega Seamaster 2531.80 (incoming)
Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 2201.50 (modified)
Omega 5115137 with a 625 movement (Gifted)
Heuer Autavia 11630 MH (Argentine AirForce Issue)
Heuer (Non) Pasadena 750.501
Seiko Diver 6309-729B, 
Seagull 1963 Chinese AirForce Re-Issue 
Fortis Fleiger Cockpit 620.20.46 
Sinn 303M Valjoux 7750
Sinn 103 A Sa Valj 7750
Jorg Grey 6500 Barrack Obama Watch
Tag Heuer 1500 Pro 925.213G, 
Tag Heuer 1500 Pro WD1221-K-20
plus a few. Aristo/Hon Mei/Enicar/Titus /Delage**/Bulova/RipCurl

Or for that matter a post by you on this thread previously welcoming and "liking" new members and their watches. I could be wrong there, but I doubt it. (Oh, just noticed, you've ever only given 22 likes in the 4 years here, that says a lot!, As does the feeble 59 you have received, in 4 years.

In half the time you have been a member here I have given 2799 likes and received 1196.

On a side note, I have always been interested in the ratio of likes given to those received by members. I believe it says the most about a members personality and I always look at those numbers when viewing a profile.

For the record, as I stated, I am NO expert, I attempted to assist, and asked to be corrected if wrong, and when I was, unlike your irrelevant and inflammatory post, I complimented "faktoraa" and congratulated him for his diplomacy and his watch.

Perhaps it is you that could take a lesson from this NEW member with only 1 post!!
As you put it...Dent99 :rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## yande

di_costanzo said:


> Can you upload a full size card please? 2012


I've only this one... of the watch that I have incoming!!!










Sorry it is not the 2012, but I am sure others can use it.


----------



## Dent99

yande said:


> Yeah, living in the UK with a frustrating job, (as your profile reads) I can understand your latent anger. Good luck to you!
> 
> Personally my profile reads; "I live on the beautiful South Coast..... "I like going to work and love coming home"
> 
> As to watches.... Yours doesn't have any... And I don't remember seeing any....
> 
> Whereas mine states....
> 
> Omega Geneve F300hz Chronometer
> Omega Speedmaster 3510.50
> Omega Speedmaster 3750.50
> Omega Speedmaster Mark II Red/Orange Dial
> Omega Flightmaster ST145.036 Cal 911
> Omega Speedmaster Mark 4.5 (ST 176.0012)
> Omega Seamaster Professional 2254.50
> Omega Seamaster Professional 2262.50 (My wife's)
> Omega Seamaster 2531.80 (incoming)
> Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 2201.50 (modified)
> Omega 5115137 with a 625 movement (Gifted)
> Heuer Autavia 11630 MH (Argentine AirForce Issue)
> Heuer (Non) Pasadena 750.501
> Seiko Diver 6309-729B,
> Seagull 1963 Chinese AirForce Re-Issue
> Fortis Fleiger Cockpit 620.20.46
> Sinn 303M Valjoux 7750
> Sinn 103 A Sa Valj 7750
> Jorg Grey 6500 Barrack Obama Watch
> Tag Heuer 1500 Pro 925.213G,
> Tag Heuer 1500 Pro WD1221-K-20
> plus a few. Aristo/Hon Mei/Enicar/Titus /Delage**/Bulova/RipCurl
> 
> Or for that matter a post by you on this thread previously welcoming and "liking" new members and their watches. I could be wrong there, but I doubt it. (Oh, just noticed, you've ever only given 22 likes in the 4 years here, that says a lot!, As does the feeble 59 you have received, in 4 years.
> 
> In half the time you have been a member here I have given 2799 likes and received 1196.
> 
> On a side note, I have always been interested in the ratio of likes given to those received by members. I believe it says the most about a members personality and I always look at those numbers when viewing a profile.
> 
> For the record, as I stated, I am NO expert, I attempted to assist, and asked to be corrected if wrong, and when I was, unlike your irrelevant and inflammatory post, I complimented "faktoraa" and congratulated him for his diplomacy and his watch.
> 
> Perhaps it is you that could take a lesson from this NEW member with only 1 post!!
> As you put it...Dent99 :rodekaart:rodekaart


Talk about 'latent anger'....

I don't mean to derail this thread but I'm feeling in an indulgent mood, so I'll address some of your points:


"Frustrating" occupation: actually written when I was in my last job which I have since left. Maybe I ought to change it(?) lest keyboard warriors with over-active imaginations start making assumptions about how much I enjoy/don't enjoy my life. Seeing as I work with watches (including Omega) I _might _just be having more fun than you do Sir. 
No watches mentioned on profile: I feel no need whatsoever to shout about what I do have to anyone. I really don't see what it brings to the table of conversation. 
No watches pictured: never felt the inclination to photograph my watches. I get more pleasure from wearing them than looking at pictures of them. If this casts some sort of forum 'doubt' over whether I own what I have occasionally said I do, I can live with that. I know what I have, that is all that actually counts - I don't buy anything to impress others. 
Likes given/likes recieved: seriously, get life mate. I've been on the forum for 4 years but as much as I enjoy it, the forum is not what I would call a main feature in my life. Naturally you'd give/receive more likes, you clearly spend a lot more time on here than I do. So I have received more likes than I have given... so? Maybe I'm a tad more discerning about what I stamp my 'approval' upon? I think you place far to much importance on the possible meanings of one's ability to hit a 'like' button. Maybe you should seek validation (on one's personality) through other outlets, or do what I do and not worry about seeking it at all... 

Ultimately, whilst you obviously deem my post as 'inflammatory' or 'irrelevant' I can't say anything but "fair enough" as you are more than entitled to your opinion. However, I just think its poor form that someone who participates as much as you do, with as many watches as you have, can look at a new members stunning new top of the line Planet Ocean in their first post no less(!), and call it out as a possible fake and saying that pictures of fakes do not belong on this forum. If you say you are no expert, maybe you shouldn't be throwing about comments like that? You ask for diplomacy but give none yourself. How rude to say that to someone who has spent thousands of dollars on a clearly authentic Omega.

What if faktoraa had not bought it from an AD? Hearing these groundless 'concerns' from an experienced member such as yourself might have thrown serious doubt on this person's purchase - the fact not withstanding that anybody who knows anything about the new POs can see it is legit as they come! But whatever, but that is just my opinion, you're welcome to take it or leave it.


----------



## LiquidMetalPO

Gentlemen - I realize I am new to this forum but remember we are Omega Seamaster PROFESSIONAL Owners. Leave the snarky commenting for those poor Rolex lemmings. Notice anything interesting about this one?


----------



## Rogi

Can't beleive I missed this thread  2 pic for the price of 1 !


----------



## MJK737




----------



## 379CID

I bought a 42mm Planet Ocean 8500 today:









My other watch is a SMP 2531.80, which I've owned for seven years now:


----------



## daveenty

ii8173888 said:


> Can't beleive I missed this thread


I missed this thread as well for some reason.

Have a couple of mine...

















Very different, but both fit the thread title.


----------



## TheRaconteur

I'll join the club!


----------



## T. Wong

MOntage Polaris and Paul M rose by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## sfoong1

Happy Sunday everybody....


----------



## dsio

Very early but still a Seamaster


----------



## Denke27

It's getting worse! These two Seamasters arrived yesterday...










Regards,

/Denke


----------



## sfoong1

Will you be struggling which to wear the next day? 



Denke27 said:


> It's getting worse! These two Seamasters arrived yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> /Denke


----------



## Denke27

Not really, maybe I'll just let them switch place on my wrist...


----------



## SuperleggeraTricolore

Hi, I'm new to this forum, and I am from Singapore. Gonna collect my first Omega watch, a 1966 Omega Seamaster Cal 562, this Friday evening. Can't wait to join the Seamaster Club


----------



## Diospada

Mine says hi!

Sorry for the poor pics. Not a photographer so pics taken from my camera phone.


----------



## StanGetz

What's up guys

I'm poor and in college so all I have is my beat up 2541. I still love it though. Hopefully in a couple years I can get in on some of these nice PO's and the like.


----------



## hidden by leaves

Shapusc said:


> Just picked this bad boy up off of craigslist locally, $500!!! there are a lot of good deals on craigslist and ebay. This is my second in 3 months I picked up for a ridiculous price!


You've posted this watch twice now in this thread... and sorry to say, but if you're buying coax SMPs for $500 they are either fake or stolen. Either that or you're having some fun with the members here with your posts...


----------



## hidden by leaves

StanGetz said:


> What's up guys
> 
> I'm poor and in college so all I have is my beat up 2541. I still love it though. Hopefully in a couple years I can get in on some of these nice PO's and the like.


I'm not poor and in college and I love my beat up 2541 too ; ) Congrats, great watch, I'll add mine to this thread as I believe I've neglected to...










Cheers,
HBL


----------



## trumpetera

I'd like to join too, please!

Two generations...


----------



## SuperleggeraTricolore

Finally, my first Omega watch today! It's an Omega Seamaster Cal. 562 Manual Winding


----------



## Undersköterskan

I got this brand new caliber 3313B-powered Speedy Broad Arrow 1957 last week. I love it !


----------



## trumpetera

How do I get the 2012 card with the 2254.50 picture on it, and how do I stick it to the bottom of my posts? Cheers!


----------



## dsio

hidden by leaves said:


> You've posted this watch twice now in this thread... and sorry to say, but if you're buying coax SMPs for $500 they are either fake or stolen. Either that or you're having some fun with the members here with your posts...


HBL, you can tell in the lugs and crownguards its not even close to a real Seamaster, there's zero sharpness and the crownguards aren't even the right shape.


----------



## TroutRunner

trumpetera said:


> How do I get the 2012 card with the 2254.50 picture on it, and how do I stick it to the bottom of my posts? Cheers!


Right click save


----------



## brownm12

The newest Seamaster Club member! (signature card pending....) New To Me 2055.80


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94

Can I have my badge? Or, do vintage seamasters don't count?;-)


----------



## Ranger MAC




----------



## Ranger MAC




----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94

Can I have my badge? Or, do vintage seamasters don't count?;-)


----------



## Leedswatch

New member but long time lurker.

Here's a few pictures of my Seamaster 300m GMT, can I join and get my certificate?

Thanks, Excellent thread.


----------



## watchvoid

Here's one of my most comfortable watches.


----------



## christre

My 45.5 PO,,, love it.


----------



## Robby H

Very late to put my seamasters to this thread....but better late than never, right ?







can i have the card please ? thanks


----------



## Oldmcdonald1

Hey everybody. I am new to this forum/thread and i am here because of the fact that i want to buy the omega seamaster.

I saw a barely new omega seamaster on the internet from a private seller and I really like it. Therefore i do have some few questions. I have pretty small wrists (around 6 inches) and the watch I want to buy comes with a blue leather strap which i really like a lot on the blue seamaster, even more then the steal bracelet. I went to a local jeweler to make sure this watch would fit my small wrist. There i tried one with the steal bracelet and it looked great.

Now I have few questions about the blue leather strap. It looks like an original leather strap from Omega itself but it seems i am not able to find this particular strap if i look for it on the internet. At first i thought it was the blue rubber band, but it isn't. Another question is, that i am not pretty sure wether this leather strap would fit my small wrist and it would turn out too big..Also because the leather strap has a clasp and buckle ..Does anybody has expercience with this? I hope somebody had some experience with this and the omege watches and I hope somebody could help me with a little advice 

Regards


----------



## DImGR




----------



## tyreman




----------



## yande

Mrenaerts said:


> Hey everybody. I am new to this forum/thread and i am here because of the fact that i want to buy the omega seamaster.
> 
> I saw a barely new omega seamaster on the internet from a private seller and I really like it. Therefore i do have some few questions. I have pretty small wrists (around 6 inches) and the watch I want to buy comes with a blue leather strap which i really like a lot on the blue seamaster, even more then the steal bracelet. I went to a local jeweler to make sure this watch would fit my small wrist. There i tried one with the steal bracelet and it looked great.
> 
> Now I have few questions about the blue leather strap. It looks like an original leather strap from Omega itself but it seems i am not able to find this particular strap if i look for it on the internet. At first i thought it was the blue rubber band, but it isn't. Another question is, that i am not pretty sure wether this leather strap would fit my small wrist and it would turn out too big..Also because the leather strap has a clasp and buckle ..Does anybody has expercience with this? I hope somebody had some experience with this and the omege watches and I hope somebody could help me with a little advice
> 
> Regards


PM sent.


----------



## transistor281

my 42mm PO


----------



## RosemarySt

My husband has just lost his Omega Seamaster. It was a bumper - wound itself up wearing it. I think it is about 1950 and it had a calendar date at 3.00 o'clock. I have searched and searched to find a picture of one and cant. Has he lost a very collectable watch?..... I'm really annoyed he lost it and hope it just turns up. I need a picture for insurance. Does anyone know how much they are worth. Thanks


----------



## Kalufs

Quartzing it - My first and hopefully not my last (About two weeks old)


----------



## yande

RosemarySt said:


> My husband has just lost his Omega Seamaster. It was a bumper - wound itself up wearing it. I think it is about 1950 and it had a calendar date at 3.00 o'clock. I have searched and searched to find a picture of one and cant. Has he lost a very collectable watch?..... I'm really annoyed he lost it and hope it just turns up. I need a picture for insurance. Does anyone know how much they are worth. Thanks


Hi RosemarySt. Sorry to hear of your husbands loss and also sorry that I can not help you with a pic and valuation of one.

You could make a post here...
Stolen Watch Report

And at the WUS Omega Forum. 
Omega.

I'm sure you will get some info there.

I wish you the very Best of luck....


----------



## mybraveface

sorry about the news RosemarySt. i know how it feels to lose a valuable watch, or get it stolen. i wish the best luck for recovery.


----------



## picklepossy

Added another to the Seamaster collection. NOS 2232.80.


----------



## vintageseamaster

Early 1960's Seamaster Automatic Date 14k Gold Filled. Near Mint Condition


----------



## oiljam

Sorry to be a bore but how do you get the seamaster club card, I posted my picture a while ago and I've not seen where I get my members card from.

....I feel like a big kid asking but hey why not....

Cheers


----------



## eesh

My Omega, Quartz, If it's good enough for Bond, it is good enough for me.

Eesh Dewan

India


----------



## Scotland007

Omega 2500 PO, brand new today.









How do we get the badge?

Alan


----------



## Opettaja

Picking up my new automatic Seamaster 300M Chrono Diver in black on Saturday as an anniversary treat for myself. Did a lot of research and comparing the different models, PO version, chrono or not, blue or black, etc. Finally managed to settle on one. Now I can't wait to get to the shop  Will post some pics next week.


----------



## chilly41




----------



## JUm3

badge me


----------



## vadimdon

this is my new SMPc. It has only 2 months and has been worn a couple of times. I really like it


----------



## Opettaja

vadimdon said:


> View attachment 818484
> this is my new SMPc. It has only 2 months and has been worn a couple of times. I really like it


Love the plain dial on that version


----------



## macleod1979

eesh said:


> My Omega, Quartz, If it's good enough for Bond, it is good enough for me.
> 
> Eesh Dewan
> 
> India


As it should be! Wear it while drinking a dry martini...shaken not stirred.


----------



## vadimdon

your watch looks really nice. I am planning to get one soon. Could you tell me ,Is that the xl version or it's the 42mm?


----------



## Oldmcdonald1

Here's mine


----------



## vadimdon

it's a nice piece. Do you know something about the bezel? Is this the liquid metal?



shigeru said:


> I finally have my first Omega and absolutely love the watch. I can't stop looking at it!
> 
> View attachment 541897


----------



## yande

oiljam said:


> Sorry to be a bore but how do you get the seamaster club card, I posted my picture a while ago and I've not seen where I get my members card from.
> 
> ....I feel like a big kid asking but hey why not....
> 
> Cheers


Hope this helps, copy, save, post to your online photo storage site,and then paste into where ever you like..



















There are other versions available, so just copy those if these are not suitable.


----------



## pascs

A couple of mine


----------



## Opettaja

kingyaki said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sale-brand-new-omega-seamster-ploprof-1200m-%A34500-25%25-off-749130.html


Um, I did not think this was a For Sale thread...


----------



## Simon-77

Here is my first automatic (Seamaster PO XL 8500):


----------



## kentaro271




----------



## hoppen1

Here's my Midsized electric blue


----------



## JCW1980

hoppen1 said:


> View attachment 822263
> 
> 
> Here's my Midsized electric blue


Handsome watch.

I saw one of these where a guy had replaced the silver bezel with the blue "Bond" bezel. Looked amazing. The IMHO the "electric blue" of this dial matches up with the blue of the Bond bezel better than it does with the blue of the Bond dial. I also prefer the speedy bracelet to the bond bracelet. I may pick one of these up in the future to mod that way.


----------



## deserttime

I've got a 300m quartz in the mail to me. I'll be a member on Tuesday! My first Omega and I'm really looking forward to owning it.


----------



## Anans1

Still rocking the bond nato


----------



## Opettaja

Finally picked it up yesterday :-!


----------



## Rickson

My beauty.... POC 9300
Picked it up last friday.. 
Very pleased, here's some quick shots...


----------



## yande

JCW1980 said:


> Handsome watch.
> 
> I saw one of these where a guy had replaced the silver bezel with the blue "Bond" bezel. Looked amazing. The IMHO the "electric blue" of this dial matches up with the blue of the Bond bezel better than it does with the blue of the Bond dial. I also prefer the speedy bracelet to the bond bracelet. I may pick one of these up in the future to mod that way.


I'm with JCW here.
Although your photo doesn't highlight the electric blue dial, here is a pic of my 2531.80's (Bond) Bezel. Personall I am not a fan of the silver bezel, on most watches, but that is JUST me. Would be a nice mod and bezel mods are near the most simplest and most effective.

Bond: 2531.80









My PO 2201.50 modified with the Orange bezel. (No Orange numerals)










Nice watch as it is hoppon1. I hope you love it. Just some thoughts...


----------



## Rickson

@ yande:

Did you do the Orange bezel mod yourself?


----------



## yande

Rickson said:


> @ yande:
> 
> Did you do the Orange bezel mod yourself?


hehe. I might play around with an old Tag Heuer 1500, (new quartz movement insertion) but there is no way I would place a piece of metal on any part of any of my Omegas. PO bezel removal is not for the feint hearted, from what I have seen and read. I know my limitations, so far.
I bought it after being modded by Omega (Swatch Sydney) via the original owner, from the WUS sales thread.

EDIT: By simplest I meant, non intrusive to the watch. An external mod as opposed to hands and dial! For the most effect.


----------



## bargie

Not the best of pictures, but here's mine..


----------



## gippo

yande said:


> hehe. I might play around with an old Tag Heuer 1500, (new quartz movement insertion) but there is no way I would place a piece of metal on any part of any of my Omegas. PO bezel removal is not for the feint hearted, from what I have seen and read. I know my limitations, so far.
> I bought it after being modded by Omega (Swatch Sydney) via the original owner, from the WUS sales thread.
> 
> EDIT: By simplest I meant, non intrusive to the watch. An external mod as opposed to hands and dial! For the most effect.


:-d


----------



## Nono01

Here is mine Electric Blue


----------



## Rickson

gippo said:


> :-d


No No No No........ Did you see at 0:55, a bit of metal is coming off........
No thanks, rather let a AD do the job......

What a courage (maybe because it's a fake watch) ......
Wouldn't do that with my watch.....


----------



## Dent99

Rickson said:


> No No No No........ Did you see at 0:55, a bit of metal is coming off........
> No thanks, rather let a AD do the job......
> 
> What a courage (maybe because it's a fake watch) ......
> Wouldn't do that with my watch.....


That bit that fell out could just be crud from under the bezel... one hopes....

This sort of DIY jobbing makes me cringe, looking at how rough he is with that butter knife probably left some unsightly marks on the case. Worst of all it looks like a fake bezel insert he has used and he just slaps it in the bezel paying no attention to aligning it up with scallops. Someone who thinks they know what they're doing who clearly doesn't know what they are doing. :rodekaart


----------



## DasStig

Joined the club with a lovely Calibre 2500 PO.
May change the bezel to black in the future.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Barry.g

Here's my Planet Ocean 9300! proud to join the club!!


----------



## hoppen1

Thanks 

Haha yeah, I was wavering between this and black one w/matching bezel..I decided I liked the slight flash of the silver bezel. Agreed on the bracelet, although the bond bracelet is very recognizable, I do prefer the speedy one.


----------



## LukeP333

Finally... picked up my first Omega today. PO XL. I couldn't even wait to set it before snapping a photo


----------



## myke

here is my seamaster professional planet ocean


----------



## MaltBeer

LukeP333 said:


> Finally... picked up my first Omega today. PO XL. I couldn't even wait to set it before snapping a photo


hehe see you're from honda-tech as well


----------



## drhr

My one and only . . . . .


----------



## drhr

ocabj said:


> That looks so clean and refined.


Thanks! Wish I had your photography knowledge and skills . . . .


----------



## Opettaja

Ok, finally got some better shots of my 300M Chrono Diver in black. I love the way the light catches the "waves" at some angles and looks "calm" at others b-)


----------



## LukeP333

MaltBeer said:


> hehe see you're from honda-tech as well


shhhhhh they might throw us out  :beer:


----------



## yande

gippo said:


> :-d


:-d:-d And "gushguns" had had that bezel off that SMP before! 
I actually felt a severe shudder in my PO when it saw that butter knife approach the neck of its younger cousin!! Or was that me? Scary


----------



## davhei

42mm PO 2500C in all its glory.


----------



## plastikman

Here is my first Omega seamaster


----------



## dmwg40

Here is my watch I have just inherited

dont know much about it, so any input would be great, plans are to get it serviced and cleaned and new strap


----------



## big001

My first OMEGA diver. And I think not last one.


----------



## krazyjoe66

Before and after.


----------



## Rxlando21

Here's my 2264.50 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimbushopper

Although I love the Bond bracelet, I put this on a DiModell waterproof sharkskin for a change.


----------



## raulfragoso

Here is my first Omega Seamaster, but definitely not the last one


----------



## gollum




----------



## busmatt

She may be an old un' but all watches had to start somewhere:-! Can anyone put an approx date on this watch for me:-s


----------



## gollum

At a first glance, I would say early sixties...


----------



## luvmyhilux

Can I qualify.........?


----------



## luvmyhilux

Can I join....?


----------



## Anon

delete post


----------



## gippo

busmatt said:


> She may be an old un' but all watches had to start somewhere:-! Can anyone put an approx date on this watch for me:-s


This is of the year 1954 manual winding CK2759


----------



## drdas007

I know, not as flashy or new like all the others...


----------



## dmwg40

My new Omega Seamaster


----------



## yande

luvmyhilux said:


> Can I join....?


Mos' 'Def!


----------



## abd26

Just back from the spa.


photo by ABD37, on Flickr


----------



## redpill

Anniversary gift from the wifey, and purchased from a fellow WUS member!


----------



## yande

redpill said:


> Anniversary gift from the wifey, and purchased from a fellow WUS member!


Mate, you are a lucky man to have a wife with such great taste, for watches at least! ;-)

Like yours, mine is from another WUS member also. The only way to shop.

Beautiful watch in every way. A classic. And as a side not, +1 after 10 days. Incredible


----------



## Kejay

Got this a few weeks ago, it's my first nice watch.


----------



## UKTotty

My newest arrival of yesterday!


----------



## LukeP333




----------



## Phil_P

Please find attached my entry ticket


----------



## khmak

My pair of smps


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ChronoScot

khmak said:


> My pair of smps
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Lovely patina on your 2531.80.


----------



## Anon

Ionian sea and the SMPc...


----------



## carlhaluss

I wonder if I'm the only guy on this forum who has the Mid Size Seamaster 300M Ceramic Dial? I realize that, at 36.25mm, it is small for most tastes. Being that I also love the bracelet that comes with it, it allows that to be shown off more. And, I just like the smaller size. It's nice to have a change from the 42mm Speedmaster.










Cheers,
Carl


----------



## russny2000

Good morning. Strange that i do not see this model often.


----------



## KXL

Here's my "Jedi" with the cal 1040 movement.


----------



## KaiTak

I've just joined the Seamaster club .

This is my second Omega, my first was the Moon Watch but this pre-own Aqua Terra that I bought today will probably get more wrist time as it is less bulkier and has a date function. Also those blue hands are mesmerising!


----------



## ABoen

Couldn't be happier to join the club with my new (to me) PloProf.


----------



## Zero Cool

Can I join the club?


















and my ex


























Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omegapassion

KXL said:


> Here's my "Jedi" with the cal 1040 movement.


His brother from Italy ;-)


----------



## mbotello

My 300m GMT on a Hirsch Elegance strap.


----------



## Thom4711




----------



## zackjo

Here's my Omega Planet Ocean 2201.50!


----------



## limo

Got mine today... Finally! 
Sellers pic..


----------



## joesym001

Can I join? SMP 2264.50!


----------



## Geronimo61

Vintage with 552 movement for me b-) I have a SMP incoming too.... Would love a card


----------



## XDmeister

Greetings all. I am new to this forum, so if this question has already been answered, maybe you can direct me to the archive where I can find the answer. I have a 1969 vintage Seamaster 200 with the yellow face insert. Some refer to it as the Banana model. I have seen some fairly aggressive prices for these on the collectors market. My watch is in very good condition, and is all original, except for a new crystal from Omega. The bezel is in very good condition, with only a few minor scratches. Does anyone know what a realistic price range is for this watch? A Canadian collector site is selling them (when they come up) for as munch as $3400. In view of the fact that I paid $150 in 1969 for this watch, this price is amazing (I have not adjusted for inflation). Please let me know what you think.


----------



## neptun

Picked up my new Seamaster PO xl an hour ago, and I´m very pleased with it. Here´s a first pic of it.


----------



## gm991

Just got mine...


----------



## nick_sixx

So a couple of months ago I traded a Speedy pro for a PO2500 42mm.

I made a thread about it being the perfect size, being a classic in 42mm etc etc, but after a while I couldn't help but think that it did not look like a dive watch at all on my 8" wrist, especially when combined with my 14.5-15" forearms.

Ended up trading the watch for a PO XL and feel much better about it. I see a lot of photos online where people with 6 inch wrists have opted for the 45.5mm PO and it just looks absurd, which put me off the larger size for ages.

Mandatory pics of my new pride and joy!


----------



## Spiki

Here are mine: a 145.029 Chrono, a 145.020 "Soccer Timer" & a more recent GMT 2534.50


----------



## OmegaPete

New member to the forum, and a recent Seamaster buyer. I have a 2221.80 SMP and this that I found at a vintage/estate shop for a steal:


----------



## runner10




----------



## SwedishElite22

I've waited a long time to post in this thread...


----------



## MasterShake725

Just picked up my first one last week, and am loving it so far! :-!


----------



## BusyTimmy

I'll play. Picked this up this week. SUPER stoked. I mean, really. What a watch!


----------



## Hurst

Got this a few weeks back after 5 months of trying to choose which one to go with went with the PO XL with the 8500 movement and LOVE it


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski




----------



## masterdelgado

My first post in the Omega Forum.
My Seamaster:


----------



## TheRaconteur




----------



## Phil_P

masterdelgado said:


> My first post in the Omega Forum.
> My Seamaster:


I really like that - looks absolutely stunning on the NATO |>


----------



## Rxlando21

So I passed my 2264.50 on to someone else and got a very unique and very nice 2055.80. I love the blue dial and everything about the watch. I'm thinking of changing the bezel to the blue SMP bezel and the seconds hand to the PO seconds hand. Here's a pic


----------



## mcotignola

My seamaster30


----------



## nick_sixx

Rxlando21 said:


> So I passed my 2264.50 on to someone else and got a very unique and very nice 2055.80. I love the blue dial and everything about the watch. I'm thinking of changing the bezel to the blue SMP bezel and the seconds hand to the PO seconds hand. Here's a pic
> View attachment 867536
> View attachment 867538
> View attachment 867543
> View attachment 867546


Would love to see one of these with a black bezel


----------



## arutlosjr11




----------



## YellowPeril

This is my 1954 'bumper' that I inherited (non working). Now fully serviced it's an excellent timekeeper and I've chosen to keep the time blemished dial as I feel it maintains the watch's character.

It had no strap so I've fitted a new 'old stock' 60's rally strap withchrome Omega clasp.


----------



## mitadoc

Can I join in?


----------



## Surfrider

May I join this fine group? If so, may I also have a 2012 or no-date member 'card?'


----------



## Phil_P

Surfrider said:


> May I join this fine group? If so, may I also have a 2012 or no-date member 'card?'


Welcome aboard!

Just grab a copy of the "card" image from someone's sig (like I did!)


----------



## Khoma

Winning.


----------



## Shapusc

Another pic of my great deal, got it off craigslist for $500, my watch guy couldn't believe this kid. Picking up an old Chronostop here this week hopefully.


----------



## iam7head

Added the Bond to the collection, now I need a PO/AT
;-)


----------



## Phil_P

iam7head said:


> Added the Bond to the collection, now I need a PO/AT
> ;-)


Every time I see a Great White I want one more. Truly stunning :-!


----------



## okzone81

year old and still an almost everyday wear:-!


----------



## 92gli

Sold my 2500 xl and picked up this 8500 42mm. Can't keep my eyes off it. Got a nice deal on a package with the strap and the bracelet. Will probably get another isofrane as well.


----------



## plastikman

The old one Quartz Bond left the building and cal.1164 is in the house


----------



## Nick_H

Here's my beauty! Love it more and more everyday.


----------



## RDK

Here's my new PO, sitting next to my 2 TAG Heuer automatics..


----------



## Silvertouran

Think I'll join the club, 1 day old



















The wife doesn't know i've got it on


----------



## iinsic

I realize I haven't posted my latest Seamaster, the white/white PO 8500. The 41.5mm gray AT also has been replaced by a 38.5mm opaline model. Photos of that later....

Rob


----------



## Nick_H

Here are a couple of shots from the hotel I'm staying in, in London.


----------



## sys

Here's my Seamaster Deville from the late 50's/early 60's. Perfect dress watch.


----------



## Lexi




----------



## yande

iinsic said:


> I realize I haven't posted my latest Seamaster, the white/white PO 8500. The 41.5mm gray AT also has been replaced by a 38.5mm opaline model. Photos of that later....
> 
> Rob
> 
> View attachment 892711


That looks very special Rob, and very you in the most complimentary way.


----------



## multifort

hello everyone! ..im edward from Indonesia, male 27 y0, job : dentist
i've been a silent reader for some time but now i want to share my latest grail watch acquisition  as now im a proud owner of Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean
here's my PO cal 8500 ref 23230422101003





















the seamaster member card is a great idea


----------



## JRAH

Hi all! Here's my Seamaster GMT 2535.80.00


----------



## dyeoblivion

My seamaster 300M Quartz (2221.80.00).


----------



## yande

multifort said:


> hello everyone! ..im edward from Indonesia,
> the seamaster member card is a great idea





JRAH said:


> Hi all! Here's my Seamaster GMT 2535.80.00





dyeoblivion said:


> My seamaster 300M Quartz (2221.80.00).


Wow guys, beautiful Seamasters. Edward your PO looks very sharp, nice shots.
Welcome to the WUSOF and just copy and save some sig cards from this thread.
Whilst you're here, might as well start posting also.
Enjoy!!


----------



## TheSeaMaster

My little family of Seamasters


----------



## yande

Haven't posted this here also.
Please excuse the Speedy content.
SMP 2201.50 (modified) 2531.80. 2254.50, 22362.50 (wife's)


----------



## TheSeaMaster

I miss my 2531.8000, it was my first Omega, I sold it last summer :-(


----------



## multifort

yande said:


> Wow guys, beautiful Seamasters. Edward your PO looks very sharp, nice shots.Welcome to the WUSOF and just copy and save some sig cards from this thread.Whilst you're here, might as well start posting also.Enjoy!!


okay bro..i will, thanks for the warm greetingsby the way, i took that pic using Sony Xperia S


----------



## Boenna_69

This one will never leave my collection...


----------



## lmcgbaj

One 2500 PO on the way plus my GMT:


----------



## multifort

today's pic


----------



## Sad Glad

I bought this 2232.80 two weeks ago to partner my Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## Toothbras

Picked this one up last week off Craigslist, in surprisingly good shape and came with all the goodies from the AD back in 2004. Makes a great addition to the other 3


----------



## davvman

At the end of the lift at Matterhorn


----------



## Lexi




----------



## jonno_guyer

I am looking for advice re my Beautiful gents Omega Seamaster Professional Chronometer 300 Automatic, blue medium size face that I bought back in 2001. It has sadly never kept very good time, in fact always gained about 5 Seconds a day. Despite a repeat [and very expensive] service 18 months ago has now packed up again. Completely this time. I have to take this watch to a local Agent in Dubai, and I am worried that it never gets "the proper treatment" here. I am wanting to know where to send it where it can be fixed properly, or indeed have it changed over to a quartz movement.... yes it's that frustrating. Any advice welcome. Thanks


----------



## yande

Hi Jonno,
that is not good. Perhaps your thread would be better suited as a *New* Post on the Omega Forum, where I am sure you would get much better and more responses. Not too sure on the practicalities of changing your movement from mechanical to quartz, perhaps better in this instance to sell and buy a Quartz model. As far as servicing goes, although I have never had dealings with Al, everyone from the Omega Forum that has, had only great things to say, which is a far cry from the Swatch Omega Service centers I'd suggest doing a search or checking the "Community" link for "Al Archer". He is not only a very fine (and honest) craftsman with Omega watches but a great asset to this forum in the way that he shares his knowledge. Al Archer would be the answer to your problems if you can make the logistics happen.

If you don't get more responses here, make your own thread and ask for help. That's what we do here, if we can.
I sincerely wish you the best.


----------



## plastikman

Old scool...now I have new one Seamaster Chrono and the old one seamaster cosmic 2000...omega family grandpa and grandson


----------



## Angelo534

And here are mine (btw, I usually wear the Bond on a bracelet, but the strap photo came out better)--nice to see the final product on the card!


----------



## sneer

Here's my Seamaster '60..? - nice dress watch. What do you think about this cal?


----------



## davvman

Anyhow, I like the bottom of my watch so much


----------



## cltdoc

Beginning with the one that started it all, my beloved PO, which I still think is probably one of the best all around daily wearers out there. Great proportion, style, comfort, and a manly weight - haha. The others are from '69-early 70's. A 565 mov't that looks great on Nato straps, a Memomatic with that cool alarm, a "Banana" Seamaster 200 I picked up from the UK (that had original leather strap and bracelet), and a "Yacht" Chronostop with original acrylic crystal (with little "Ω" in the center) on a Hirsch Obsession II strap, which is probably the watch I get the most compliments on for some reason. What can I say, people like color. Glad to be in such esteemed company!


----------



## Monstrous

Here's my new 2208.50.00.


----------



## jsarche

Thought it was time to officially join the club. Here are the two Seamasters I own now (actually my second and third Seamasters. The first was a model from the early 90s which I sold a while ago).


----------



## Pack SJ

This is the only watch I will ever need.


----------



## bigbondjing

*My wife and I are pleased to announce the newest addition to our family. It's not a boy, it's not a girl,
it's a Master. As in Omega Seamaster 2220.80!





































I couldn't be any more please with my first real step up in quality and price. Singing the praises of the Omega Seamaster couldn't
be easier or more obvious to past and current Omega owners, so I'll spare the keystrokes.

I just wanted to pass on yet another WatchFreek has come under the Omega spell...*


----------



## pjsayer

Pack SJ said:


> This is the only watch I will ever need.


Famous last words ;-)

Here's mine...


----------



## yande

Pack SJ said:


> This is the only watch I will ever need.


Nice watches to all previous posters today... and welcome to the newest members, but....... this forum was never about needs! Good luck with that Pack SJ


----------



## Nono01

Here is my SMP with kinda unusual strap combo - blue Isofrane


----------



## Pack SJ

Don't get me wrong. When I said its the only watch I'll ever need, I didn't mean its the only one I'll ever want. ; )


----------



## taddyangle

I enjoy wearing this almost as much as my panda speedy.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eclipse0001

I just got my Bond SMP on Friday and it hasn't left my wrist since then!


----------



## Atsbury

my new Planet ocean 45.5mm 
an early christmas present to myself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Croftoo

Finally I'm in.


----------



## EveNaive

Count me in


----------



## Lavish

Poor quality picture - taken on my phone in town today


----------



## davvman




----------



## PO Graham

I'm in.....


----------



## faintlymacabre

Submitting my entry.


----------



## yande

faintlymacabre said:


> Submitting my entry.


And a very beautiful entry it is faintly...


----------



## Drksaint




----------



## mitadoc




----------



## Brooklyn Guy

Can I sit at the grownups table now?


----------



## Touring

Hi all,

Have had my AT8500 for a few years and only recently discovered this website and forum. I've been learning lots...and unfortunately, can't stop thinking about picking a few more pieces! [Have contacted the FAD and am awaiting his reply]

Wasn't sure where to post this intro as this thread seems like it's mainly POs and Divers, but aren't ATs Seamasters too? 










Love this watch and wear it to work everyday. I still cringe anytime I give it an inadvertent knock, but as they say - watches are meant to be worn!


----------



## Jason Bourne

Sorry if this is the wrong thread to post this in, but is this used Seamaster auto priced at $999 too good to be true? It's the 2551 version. If it's legit, and that's what they run around, then I'll gladly save more money for a used Seamaster, even if there are a few scratches on the band.

Omega Seamaster Unisex 300M Mid Size 2551 80 00 Automatic Steel 36mm Excellent | eBay

EDIT-If nobody bids on the watch, can I actually win the watch for a grand?


----------



## Boatmangc

Will this get me in?


















Anyone with any info on this lovely little piece feel free to PM me.

Although I am considering selling or trading it. Well maybe....


----------



## jegga

Here's a few of mine. Not the greatest shots on the planet, but I was at a red light in my vehicle and probably shouldn't have snapped them in the first place. :-d


----------



## jokr82

Here I go!

It´s my first Omega, and it´s with Si14, Co-axial, 8500, 42mm!

I must say, it´s wonderful, beautiful, amazing watch.

It´s very heavy, but in the same time, it´s so comfortable!

I don´t have any words to express what I fell about this Marvellous piece.


----------



## miteemike3

Nothing beats a good seamaster pro chrono!


----------



## darknight




----------



## pjsayer




----------



## keisuke_z

Here's mine... black SMPc. Still debating whether to keep or sell it...


----------



## Dr. Guntram Shatterhand

I've posted a pic before... I think!?!? But here she, my 50th anniversary GMT, in all her Lume glory!


----------



## scott.743

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## iinsic

I guess I've never posted this 38.5mm AT, which I only recently acquired:


----------



## danios

pjsayer said:


>


Nice photo, audi?


----------



## danios

Mine


----------



## BrooklineWatch

Just became a member three times over.









Now to join that Speedy Club...


----------



## keisuke_z

Dual lume shot:


----------



## speedbird_500

Can I play?


----------



## deerworrier

my only seamaster







but its a good unb-)


----------



## akshaydashrath

My first Omega


----------



## tinmanuk

my new watch


----------



## tinmanuk

just one more


----------



## ML.F30

Will be turning 26 next month, decided to buy myself my first REAL watch. Though I have to admit I have always been a Tag fan and even bought a Carrera Day-Date Cal. 16 but ended up returning that one since a newer version will be available in the summer. 
So here I am, a proud Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean owner. This is the 2200.50.00 model and so far I am loving it.

Hoping to get welcomed to the Omega Seamaster Club.


----------



## mitadoc




----------



## Playsatan

and something a bit older


----------



## ses4me

Here are a couple of my Seamasters in the reef tank.


----------



## Neil M

Here is my Seamaster


----------



## Oldmcdonald1

Got a new NATO strap for my seamaster! What do you think of it?


----------



## Oldmcdonald1

mitadoc said:


>


Great strap!


----------



## Oldmcdonald1

Another pic of my watch lying in the snow


----------



## bigbondjing

The Seamaster Co-Axial 300M is the sweetest watch I ever purchased. I need whatever machine(s) Omega use to determine the true rate because the Co-Axial is too accurate for me to figure out! My three app timers has me about a 1/4 second per day too fast (over two days that is). The margins of error are so small I need professional help to get the number to the millisecond.

What a nice issue to have!


----------



## asadtiger

I am in 

2534 GMT.


----------



## de2rek

Hi everyone, first time Omega thread post. I love some of the shots here, impressive! Not nearly as good but here's my SMP.


----------



## pullupj8

A little late, but here's mine. PO 2500


----------



## rulzbroken

Joining with my two beautiful babies.... oh soo endearing and lovely..


----------



## reflection

Hi ...can i also join


----------



## cb23

Joined today!


----------



## andylliao

Here is mine !!! Looking forward to the Speedmaster Moon watch 9301 rose gold.:})


----------



## D-back

Hello,

here is my entry in the form of an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Captain´s watch.

This is the watch:










And here is a bad pic showing how it looks on my wrist.... ;-)


----------



## ian31

3 days old and loving it!

















Looking for black leather strap with similar thickness!


----------



## elfudge

Had the watch for a few years now and still working and looking good.


----------



## Jimithesaint

Hi all,am new to this forum(and horology in general!!) I have owned previous versions of the venerable seamaster and have just purchased a smp-c... Could I join the owners club??


----------



## Jimithesaint

Oh and how do I post a pic btw?? Sorry for the newb questions!!!


----------



## D-back

Jimithesaint said:


> Oh and how do I post a pic btw?? Sorry for the newb questions!!!


Hi and welcome! 

There is a sticky about that:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/how-post-embeded-photos-33827.html


----------



## Jimithesaint

Thanks for the help...I'm on here via my I-phone so I'm not sure I'll be able to post pics for a while!!!


----------



## picklepossy

Added another to the Seamaster Family.
View attachment 966483


----------



## Jimithesaint

Why is there no quick link to upload pics?


----------



## Jimithesaint

well i've managed to post a pic via the facebook page fm my i-phone,can i still qualify for membership???


----------



## ja1911

I picked this up from a local AD about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Fire99

View attachment 971195
View attachment 968157

Newbie here- My first Omega PO 45.5mm 2500D-Looking forward to building on my collection with this one.


----------



## darwin95

sorry for double posting.


----------



## darwin95

introducing my 1 week old PO here.. thanks for watching.
View attachment 968268
View attachment 968269


----------



## Phil_P

Great photo's darwin95 :-!


----------



## Pro Diver

Added an SMP-C to my collection. Can I join the Seamaster Club... please?


----------



## pascs




----------



## jopex

Here is mine:
View attachment 976947

I swap regularly between bracelet, nato and leather. I think this the most versatile watch that I know of and if I could be one watch kind of guy, this would be my choice.


----------



## micreyes11

sign me up... SMP 2254.50...


----------



## Phil_P

jopex said:


> Here is mine:
> View attachment 976947
> 
> I swap regularly between bracelet, nato and leather. I think this the most versatile watch that I know of and if I could be one watch kind of guy, this would be my choice.


Very nice. Some pics on leather would be great :-!


----------



## paddyj1

Add me to the group... My PO 9300 ti LM! Love it.
View attachment 979652


----------



## TheRealDingo

Just joined the site ... just bought a new Omega 2221.80.00 ...


----------



## bigdavep

Been on here a while and i've only just thought to post in here....

View attachment 981528


Can I have a membership please???

Dave


----------



## Phil_P

bigdavep said:


> Been on here a while and i've only just thought to post in here....
> 
> View attachment 981528
> 
> 
> Can I have a membership please???
> 
> Dave


Sure, welcome to the club!


----------



## NiftySwifty

My first real watch:

View attachment 981841


----------



## RLROCK

Here's my first real watch. I bought this in 1989 but didn't have the money for the auto at the time 
View attachment 982776


----------



## Fire99

One more Seamaster to the list.

View attachment 984429


and his big brother.

View attachment 984430


----------



## Diveross

View attachment 984668
here's mine!


----------



## bjornid

After having owned a Planet Ocean for over a year (first the XL then, now the one that actually fits), I guess it is time to join this club.
Here is my PO 2201.50.

View attachment 985195


----------



## mitadoc

Ready for the summer...I hope it will come sooner.


----------



## ryc26

Wanted to upgrade my old mid-size SMP 300M and settled on this:

View attachment 986480


----------



## jamesfonda

Put mine on some leather recently...


----------



## VIGGY

I'll throw my hat in the ring with my newest acquisition.


----------



## Skitalets

I just joined the club today!










Photos really do not do this watch justice.


----------



## Kuif73

A proof that Blackberry's are not made to make nice photo's; here my 
Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 2201.51.00
View attachment 991415


----------



## gettingstarted

View attachment 991661


didn't change the date yet but here's mine on a new strap.


----------



## dave1976

I am new around here and have a few photos of my watches on my iPhone, is there a way to attach photos from my phone or do I need to power up my pc? 

Thanks guys


Dave


----------



## Muddy250

dave1976 said:


> I am new around here and have a few photos of my watches on my iPhone, is there a way to attach photos from my phone or do I need to power up my pc?
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> Dave


Download the tapatalk app for your phone and you can upload direct from the phone.


----------



## Bigjamesdean

This is actually my third one, finally got the bright idea to try it on mesh since I could never get the standard bracelet to fit me properly, perfect now


----------



## A.Aatet

I own 2 those I love equally an SMP 300 Coaxial chrono and a PO 8500 45m


----------



## abnorman

Hi guys, had my Omega Seamaster for 3 years and i just happened to stumble upon this site.. here's my baby!
View attachment 993646

View attachment 993648

Changed the strap to give it a refreshing new look after 3 years


----------



## crazyfist

View attachment 998277


----------



## Stu_100

Ok, so having seen an official Omega ad, i made my own version. Featuring my Omega Seamaster 300m (21st Birthday present from a few years ago)...
View attachment 999259

Can I have a Seamaster Owners Club card for my signature please?


----------



## callum.donez

ooh - a badge for my signature would be lovely.
purchased last week - absoultely love it


----------



## Jim Lanciault

View attachment 1000221
Bought it from Little Switzerland (St. Maarten) while on vacay a week ago. Very Pleased with purchase! I can't find much info about the 2500d 3 level Co-axial escapement and other mods to the ETA movement; but from what I understand the calibre is a big advancement in tech. I know people say its not an in house movement but since Swatch group owns Eterna and they did major mods to make the 2500d I anticipate, with time, it will get its proper due as a fantastic movement.


----------



## PJR

I'm in.


----------



## Fire99

Jim Lanciault said:


> View attachment 1000221
> Bought it from Little Switzerland (St. Maarten) while on vacay a week ago. Very Pleased with purchase! I can't find much info about the 2500d 3 level Co-axial escapement and other mods to the ETA movement; but from what I understand the calibre is a big advancement in tech. I know people say its not an in house movement but since Swatch group owns Eterna and they did major mods to make the 2500d I anticipate, with time, it will get its proper due as a fantastic movement.


I have had mine for two weeks with the 2500D calibre and I checked the accuracy this morning- It is bang on, it has not lost or gained in two weeks. I don't care if it is not considered an in-house movement the accuracy is impressive!
View attachment 1000664


----------



## shootermcgavin

new here, and new to omega's, but just got my first seamaster with a little help from the FS forum here


----------



## gettingstarted

View attachment 1001283


----------



## omega1234

My third from the Seamaster line:

View attachment 1005028
View attachment 1005029
View attachment 1005030


----------



## RLROCK

I just came back from Cancun where Ultra has the most incredible collection of watches - Omega, Rolex, IWC, Zenith, Cartier, Breitling. When I walked into the shop, my wife said my ears turned red and thought I had a "watchgasm"!

I fell in love with this Aqua Terra:
View attachment 1008446


----------



## RLROCK

OK, I caved and ordered it from my AD. Should be here by Monday!


----------



## Muddy250

RLROCK said:


> OK, I caved and ordered it from my AD. Should be here by Monday!


Look forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## iainwith2is

I got my PO in 2010 as an engagement present for my wedding later this year in Vegas.

I had owned a few tags up until then and getting this definitely felt like I had bought something very special.

Here's the obligatory wrist shot for my emblem!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mitadoc

Back from service


----------



## TSC

mitadoc said:


> Back from service


I remember when they looked like that new.....! They still scrub up good


----------



## dominiksi

View attachment 1017430


----------



## mitadoc

TSC said:


> I remember when they looked like that new.....! They still scrub up good


Unbelievable - 2 days after the service and I already did a few "hair" marks on the bracelet and the clasp.Probably they are more visible now after the polishing/brushing.


----------



## TSC

mitadoc said:


> Unbelievable - 2 days after the service and I already did a few "hair" marks on the bracelet and the clasp.Probably they are more visible now after the polishing/brushing.


I've no idea how that happens! I got a PO back from a service last year and the clasp was the same after a day or two and it's covered by a shirt or jumper or whatever and it STILL happens. No getting away from it. Still looks great though


----------



## RobFMJ

Very happy to finally join the club:










My first auto, figured if I was going to do it, I was going to do it right 

I'll put up some more pictures after I get it sized and find my real camera

ETA:


----------



## RLROCK

Muddy250 said:


> Look forward to seeing the pictures!


Muddy,

Here are some pictures as promised.
View attachment 1018583


I did a "Now & Then" picture with my first Seamaster Quartz circa 1988 (which still keep good time).
View attachment 1018585


----------



## RLROCK

trumpetera said:


> I'd like to join too, please!
> 
> Two generations...


Great shot! I just did the same with my 1988 Seamaster and my 2013 AT.


----------



## six-barrel

My first Omega! Picked it up today


----------



## IGotId

six-barrel said:


> My first Omega! Picked it up today


Beautiful!


----------



## Lexi




----------



## Wolfhound

I need to post a better picture but this watch is a 15 year old daily wearer and will now be kept company by my new Speedmaster Pro 3570. Take care - Wolfhound


----------



## strifey

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii finally!!!


----------



## LVI

Hi!
Here's mine! I've had it for over a year now, but became a WUS member just recently. Newbie question: How can I obtain the signature picture? b-)


----------



## yande

You may wish for one of the more recent varieties, if so, do the same as with this one. Save it, upload to your picture account and post at will, or add it to your sig.


----------



## damoore

Acquired mine 3 weeks ago. Love it. Added to the one I purchased 11 years ago, Seamaster 300.


----------



## yande

damoore said:


> Acquired mine 3 weeks ago. Love it. Added to the one I purchased 11 years ago, Seamaster 300.


Nice PO!
David, I'd love to see a pic of your Seamaster 300. That's a classic and a very hot topic on my mind today.


----------



## starspangled

my first seamaster


----------



## Artistmike

I don't think that I've put this one on this thread yet so I'd better justify my club membership.  ....


----------



## Nono01

Love the lume on EB


----------



## Lexi




----------



## davvman




----------



## Bkraliz

My first Omega!


----------



## SG_Lefty

New to me...thanks Rob at Toppers.

Seamaster 2252.


----------



## MagnixNl

Here are mine! Hope to have a Seamaster GMT 50th years. soon.


----------



## Stockegsix

new to me...


----------



## Bkraliz




----------



## davvman




----------



## Lexi




----------



## Marsd

Here's mine.


----------



## Wawmd

Bought in bad shape on eBay for a song. Did full restore. Delighted with results.
View attachment 1065098


----------



## Lahellya

I went back in time to pick up a 2500 PO. My 1st Omega (and automatic).


----------



## gwells

my ticket into the Omega Seamaster club:


----------



## cmkworm

New member here! Just got it yesterday! PO 2500C.


----------



## Zuesy

My SMP 'Bond' 2531.80 outside


----------



## RoadblockEd




----------



## Vincent Wallace

My dad gave me his Omega Seamaster that he bought while stationed at Hahn Air Base in Germany. He bought it at the Base Exchange he believes in 1953 or 1954. How can I tell what year it is?


----------



## E-mel

Bought 13 years ago St. Patty's Day 2000.....just back from a full service


----------



## Vincent Wallace

Vincent Wallace said:


> My dad gave me his Omega Seamaster that he bought while stationed at Hahn Air Base in Germany. He bought it at the Base Exchange he believes in 1953 or 1954. How can I tell what year it is?


----------



## pascs

Not my usual sort of Seamaster but a beauty nonetheless


----------



## eat1984

My Seamaster cal. 751 and my request for a membership card:


----------



## risturm

Greetings Seamaster WIS!

I've been a longtime lurker at this excellent forum, and here is my Seamaster Professional 300m GMT 2535.80 when I first purchased it in 2011, and recently out in the wild.

Regards!


----------



## yande

risturm said:


> Greetings Seamaster WIS!
> 
> I've been a longtime lurker at this excellent forum, and here is my Seamaster Professional 300m GMT 2535.80 when I first purchased it in 2011, and recently out in the wild.
> 
> Regards!


Great 2nd (?) Post mate. A warm welcome and please keep them pics coming! Nice.


----------



## pascs

risturm said:


> Greetings Seamaster WIS!
> 
> I've been a longtime lurker at this excellent forum, and here is my Seamaster Professional 300m GMT 2535.80 when I first purchased it in 2011, and recently out in the wild.
> 
> Regards!
> View attachment 1085550
> View attachment 1085551
> View attachment 1085552


Now that is a fantastic looking watch, classic looks with a nice twist :-!


----------



## Karklinat

Hi, 

I'm looking for a standard Seamaster from 1989 with metal strap. Any one who can refer me to a link/store/person who can help me?

// Mikkel


----------



## OzO

For a 1989, you'd do best to look for either a Seamaster 200m (aka Pre-Bond) or an Omega Polaris. Birth year watch?


----------



## Spikemauler

My new PO 8500


----------



## RWSouthern

I own this 1950's? Omega Seamaster.

Do I get in the the club without knowing the date it was made? I love it just the same.


----------



## yande

RWSouthern said:


> View attachment 1087361
> 
> 
> I own this 1950's? Omega Seamaster.
> 
> Do I get in the the club without knowing the date it was made? I love it just the same.


Why not....? Especially for one so old and beautiful....
(Save image, store/upload, and then paste into signature file, if desired.)


----------



## Buff Hawk

Spikemauler said:


> My new PO 8500


Those orange accents are really striking, nice pickup


----------



## Bkraliz




----------



## Bkraliz

Is there an official Seamaster club card? I've posted a few pics of my Omega. Anyone know what you are supposed to do?


----------



## davvman




----------



## Strepper

Great watches, crappy photo


----------



## k1gordon

Arrived yesterday and have not taken off since! Not new but new to me.









Thanks for viewing!


----------



## solesman

My PO and AT.


----------



## Bmickdewey

SMPc on a custom Rover Haven Horween #8. The leather completely changes and look. It's my daily work companion.


----------



## dwilton

Classic Bond:


----------



## seamaster8513

Here are some of mine, do I qualify?

































Chris


----------



## Bkraliz

#Petra - Omega


----------



## OttawaMan

Bmickdewey said:


> SMPc on a custom Rover Haven Horween #8. The leather completely changes and look. It's my daily work companion.


Love the strap...have any other pics? How might I get one?


----------



## Bmickdewey

OttawaMan said:


> Love the strap...have any other pics? How might I get one?


I'll PM you the details. Myron at Rover Haven made two custom straps.

Here is another one he made for me. Same style bit the Horween natural color.


----------



## 403acmash

Here's mine!


----------



## Ocellatus

Here's mine. A 1967 calibre 565.


----------



## JPfeuffer




----------



## Wawmd

Picture disappeared. Trying again.


----------



## pepcr1

My Omega's so far


----------



## Majmvt

My first SMP.


----------



## solesman

ocabj said:


> Updating my Seamaster club status...
> 
> My 2220.80.00 now has a sibling: The 231.10.42.21.03.001
> 
> View attachment 1098085
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098087


That's fine pair of Blues brothers!


----------



## Geronimo61

Latest Seamaster from 1968



















I just love that Seahorse


----------



## solesman

Geronimo61 said:


> Latest Seamaster from 1968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love that Seahorse


Fabulous vintage seamaster there. May I ask what size it is? That case back is sublime. Congrats on your purchase


----------



## Geronimo61

Thanks for the kind words Dan. These are 36mm without the crown I think. They wear much larger than the earlier Seamasters. 

Cheers

Pete


----------



## powboyz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dspd204

Here's mine...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yande

Geronimo61 said:


> Latest Seamaster from 1968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just love that Seahorse


If you love that Seahorse, you should have seen the thread that contained this Seahorse..



For some reason, the whole thread and its some 20 pages seems to have been .... disappeared??

Thankfully lucky members here were quick enough to grab one of the 20 Limited Editions of the Print.

I for one, well actually LE 5/20


----------



## cmkworm

A few pictures of the PO and I out on the boat this weekend!


----------



## Geronimo61

yande said:


> If you love that Seahorse, you should have seen the thread that contained this Seahorse..
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, the whole thread and its some 20 pages seems to have been .... disappeared??
> 
> Thankfully lucky members here were quick enough to grab one of the 20 Limited Editions of the Print.
> 
> I for one, well actually LE 5/20


Hi Mark,

Yes I did see that thread but was way too late to the party. They are very well done and congratulations on your LE print. My son is an artist and I have him drawing up a different design based on the case back. He did my avatar which is actually a tattoo he did on a client. I can't wait to see what he comes up with.









BTW, do I qualify for a club card and do they come without the Professional on them for us vintage guys?

Cheers


----------



## yande

Geronimo61 said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> View attachment 1101268
> 
> 
> BTW, do I qualify for a club card and do they come without the Professional on them for us vintage guys?
> 
> Cheers


Though being a clear skin, I have always loved tattoo art and your sons design is nothing but strikingly beautiful and thought provoking. They are some very fine lines....Exceptional! Yes, I too would be interested to see what he comes up with.
From what I understand, anyone with a Seamaster that posts here is eligble for a card Though as they are not officially handed out, I can only suggest you trawl back through this thread and see if you can find one that suits your needs, save it, and apply it to your sig. That's what most of us have done. Good luck.

cmkworm, Nice boat! + nice watch! = Fantastic day!


----------



## solesman

New shot of my POLMLE.


----------



## FinalCut747

A moderately old picture of my two watches, with a special cameo by my car keys!


----------



## tickenewf

Gotta love this thread, all beautiful! Where do you get the fancy club cards ;-) Heres my old but reliable 268 all original (crown is replaced with one that don't hook on things at work, but still have the original of course).


----------



## solesman

ocabj said:


> This looks so great in sunlight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1102601


You really captured the dial perfectly in that shot. Well done.


----------



## cmdrdash

I'd be happy to join the club! Presenting the entrance ticket:









Cheers,
Sorin


----------



## mitadoc




----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

PROBLEM FIXED


----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

Here goes again, Ok all I get is a blank screen when I go to insert images from your computer & when the box does appear & I select the photo from my desktop it just sits there & nothing happens even after I hit the Upload icon HELLLLLLLLLP!!!!

PROBLEM FIXED THANKS.


----------



## aljones27

Let me join also with a Seamaster by the sea (or least the creeks of a coastal salt marsh)...


Seamaster by the Sea by aljones27, on Flickr


----------



## solesman

Sunny AT today.


----------



## fromsfca

Here's my Seamaster Pro, GMT coax (oops...sorry the pic is so big)....Anthony


----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

WOW there are some amazing Seamasters on show on your site so here's my contribution that's the wonderful watch repairer Lou Mercer cleaning & checking my Cal 751 1968 18K Seamaster out, he is a man with 60 years of experience in working with Top Line Marques & the only one I trust to service my baby.


----------



## HaroldJPixelfoot

After agonizing about the decision, spending countless hours researching, looking at thousands of photos, poring through posts here, reading reviews, looking at ebay auctions, pestering ebay sellers with questions, dreaming about the possibilities, I finally joined the Seamaster Club. Here is my 2541.80, shot this afternoon.


----------



## kkchome

Just got my first Seamaster.


----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

Call me bias but I think the 1968 is the most beautiful Omega Seamaster's ever produced but I'm sure other have their favorite's that's what make life interesting.


----------



## Yoda2005

Put my seamaster away a couple of months ago and decided to wear it last night and today.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

Hi Dan they are both beauties but I like the first one more that is cool


----------



## Tspvc

My first Omega!










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi




----------



## blenng83

I purchased this Aqua Terra 38.5mm last week and it hasn't left my wrist since then! This is truly a wonderful piece. Good job, Omega!


----------



## York_man

Just like HaroldJPixelfoot a few days ago...........

Well no, I was in the city, walked past my favourite AD, checked out the JLC display (very nice), almost walked on and then noticed an offer on seamasters! Had never really looked at them before (never had one on my wrist before today) but know a little, after all I frequent this place, so i went in and had a look. Nice watch, black, blue, in two sizes, blue looks good, not the latest model but nice price, mmmmmmm. AD offers me an even better deal (maybe i spend too much in this shop!) and there we are a 2220.80.00 is mine. Feels absolutely great on my wrist! So i guess I'm a member of the club


----------



## Slats

Love my new Seamaster sword hand style 2264.50! Count me in


----------



## RSX

Want to join...Chiming in
Seamaster Chrono








SMP








Omega fan here


----------



## mitadoc

New leather strap...


----------



## JKolmo

Squeezed on a nato on my mid size AT 8500. Too bad they didn't make it with 20 mm lugs.


----------



## Muddy250

Well I started in this club a couple of years ago and now it's come to this.


----------



## tatt169

Muddy250 said:


> Well I started in this club a couple of years ago and now it's come to this.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nice trifecta Chris, With a few leather/croc straps you've got all bases covered. love the AT |>


----------



## Muddy250

tatt169 said:


> Muddy250 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I started in this club a couple of years ago and now it's come to this.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nice trifecta Chris, With a few leather/croc straps you've got all bases covered. love the AT |>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The AT is the newest hence current favourite.
> I do have quite a few leather/rubber options in the drawer now to ring the changes. Only Omega one is the AT's croc that it came on. Rest are Hirsch or Isofrane. I can't seem up stay away from bracelets for more than a few days though. So comfortable.
Click to expand...


----------



## tcpx

Please welcome the newest member and newest addition: b-)


----------



## Muddy250

tcpx said:


> Please welcome the newest member and newest addition: b-)


Post her up in the new AT thread too!!


----------



## tcpx

Muddy250 said:


> Post her up in the new AT thread too!!


I most definitely will now, thanks for pointing me to that thread, good sir!


----------



## rjt65

Finally bond chrono 2225.80!!! I am in heaven!!


----------



## Captain50




----------



## caboer

My Seamaster family: PO LM LE, SMPc, Aqua Terra Quartz... I love them all


----------



## mr_fantazmo

So after lurking on the Omega forum for some time and a week after trying on an SMP at the local AD i've taken the plunge and invested in this beauty.








It was difficult to choose between this and the new SMPc however the iconic wave dial just did it for me, i can't believe they got rid! Anyway, can i officially join the club now??


----------



## Buff Hawk

Well, the search is over, the purchase has been made, and I am the happy owner of a brand new Omega 212.30.41.20.03.001!! I've created a collage for your viewing pleasure.

All the best,
Buff Hawk


----------



## Lexi




----------



## smellody

[/COLOR]


----------



## Psi

Guess I qualify now


----------



## balzebub

Too small on my wrist?


----------



## forest24018

Yes, so you need to sell it to me  No, it looks great, beautiful piece



balzebub said:


> View attachment 1148748
> 
> 
> Too small on my wrist?


----------



## blenng83

That is such a stunning piece! Congrats!


----------



## FinalCut747

Throwing my hat back into the ring with this actually pretty stunning piece of iPhone photography.


----------



## Jake and Anna

We would like to humbly request entry into the club with his & her SMPs 300m 41mm & 36.25mm...


----------



## Paradiso




----------



## tomatoes

Here's mine.








and an old love..








Guess that makes me a member now, right?


----------



## Jimexis

I have been wanting a vintage seamaster for a while. Now I have 12. I came across a collection and was given a deal at $1900 for all of them. Was this a good deal? I had been doing some research then I came across this collection and kinda just jumped in. Please give any feed back or advice. Thank you.


----------



## aljones27

Couple of shots from yesterday...


Wet Seamaster 2 by aljones27, on Flickr


Wet Seamaster by aljones27, on Flickr


----------



## hlbrem

Hello,
I am here second time with my AT8500


----------



## Imni

Jimexis said:


> I have been wanting a vintage seamaster for a while. Now I have 12. I came across a collection and was given a deal at $1900 for all of them. Was this a good deal? I had been doing some research then I came across this collection and kinda just jumped in. Please give any feed back or advice. Thank you.


That means ~160$/watch which have to be pretty fair, if not very good. The conditions of the watches seems to be good too.


----------



## Paul_

Paradiso said:


>


2254.50?


----------



## iinsic

Coming soon: ;-)








Image from OmegaWatches.com


----------



## Paradiso

Close, 2264.50. Quartz doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## mitadoc

Some macros done with my Pentacon 50/1,8 and macro extension tubes...

















The colourful effects on the crystal are the shadows of the trees.


----------



## easyview

Here is my Omega Seamaster cal. 1022


----------



## Soltan91

My Seamaster Planet Ocean 45.5mm with is 8500 caliber


----------



## mario24601

mitadoc said:


> Some macros done with my Pentacon 50/1,8 and macro extension tubes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colourful effects on the crystal are the shadows of the trees.


Great shots!


----------



## iinsic

iinsic said:


> Coming soon: ;-)


Well, it is here:


----------



## jokr82

A few more, I can´t see me without taking everyday new pictures of this Marvellous Watch!















And my Name is Bond, James Bond, hehe!


----------



## TaffyJam

Hi all, I've been reading this forum for ages, as a luxury lifestyle journalist this forum has provided countless hours of research when writing about various luxury watch brands. Personally, I'm bit of an Omegaphile, posting loads of pictures of my watches on Instagram. It gives me a buzz everytime I look at my watches to check the time. As a first time poster, I thought I would offer up a few shots of my Omegas in the hope being accepted into your Seamaster club.









































Hope you like 'em.

TJ


----------



## gregorm

I am new to posting but I'm a long time lurker. Just picked up the black SMP. What to wear tomorrow....


----------



## pascs

Just back from Archer watches today :-!


----------



## ASCND

My favourite dress watch, nothing an Aqua Terra can't handle!

















P.S. Sorry for the crappy photos, shots were taken with my Nexus 4.

Cheers,
David


----------



## GeorgeChios

My OMEGA SEAMASTER AQUA TERRA CHRONOGRAPH GMT


----------



## Bmickdewey

SMPc on Horween #8 custom Rover Haven strap. My daily sidekick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GeorgeChios




----------



## Mrwozza70

Wearing a Seamaster on Isofrane right now...


----------



## jopex

Wearing mine on mesh these days.


----------



## tyreman




----------



## joquio

Well, I got bitten by the Omega bug and bought these two within the last 3 weeks......
I'm sure I'm covered for any occasions


----------



## Muddy250

joquio said:


> Well, I got bitten by the Omega bug and bought these two within the last 3 weeks......
> I'm sure I'm covered for any occasions


Only down to 300m... 
How about 600?
Nice pair tho. Congrats!


----------



## mitadoc

joquio said:


> Well, I got bitten by the Omega bug and bought these two within the last 3 weeks......
> I'm sure I'm covered for any occasions


Powerful bug IMHO!
Congrats!


----------



## arkolykos

just join the club!!

can i have my card as well??


----------



## rhsmd

I have the prior edition. Why are you calling it the bond chrono? It is not a special edition, and in fact ,in bond movies, he uses a plain sea master non chrono.
Still it's a beauty , which is why I have the 2295.80


----------



## rhsmd

Sorry that was in reply to rjt52 comment


----------



## fmracer

My favorite Omega.

And my first Seamaster.

Hope this qualifies for Club membership.

Drift


----------



## franzy

Count me in please. My first Omega and first Seamaster! This is the coolest and nicest watch I have EVER owned. :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## brwaldm

My humble submission of the piece that started my watch enthusiasm in the mid-90s after it was showcased by Pierce Brosnan as James Bond:









Currently it is resting on a navy NATO:









Cheers,
Brian

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## darknight

after looking at so many nice pictures, here is my very own.


----------



## billr

Just joined the club yesterday. Love the look of this watch.


----------



## QWatchQ

Vintage Automatic Seamaster timing flawlessly. 

Circa 1955-57 with two features I have not seen on the web while researching prior to buying. Saw it at a thrift.

1. "Swiss" under the 6 not "Swiss Made".

2. the Omega symbol on the BoR bracelet extending over the release.

Were these two features original to this era? 

I know the bracelets were made in various countries, and this one states, Made in USA, but with no numbers, only a JB inside a triangle.

Complete newbie with Omega Watches, haven't opened to document the movement, has the smooth snap gasket back. Only "Waterproof" no "Seamaster" on the beveled outer edge.


----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

Hi Yours looks great as well Omegas just have a fineness some others don't have that's for sure.
I have just decided to sell mine I have too many watches & I'm getting too old & it worries me that it may just end up in some auction room or in the hands of someone who just does not know how rare & valuable it is that's life.

RARE 1968 18kt SEAMASTER | Trade Me


----------



## Camrok

I found this Seamaster in disarray this is a 552 calibre movement and it is missing the second hand. I don't think the case is original. 
My question is does the automatic movement solely drive the watch?
or does it need to be wound and the automatic movement keep it wound while it is worn?
The manual wind lasts about 24hrs. The auto only about 30 min after a minute or rotation.


----------



## omega1234

Just got my fourth Seamaster:


----------



## Brimstone

I must have missed this thread. I am sure I probably posted my 2254.50, but I will add my Planet Ocean.


----------



## Jdchin82

How do I get the fancy seamaster member card? Will I be hazed?


----------



## edmorales

2254 & 2231


----------



## osorio

Here's my baby:


----------



## caboer

My seamaster family with their new watch box


----------



## Paul_

caboer said:


> My seamaster family with their new watch box
> 
> View attachment 1191654
> 
> View attachment 1191656


That's a very nice watch box! May I ask what brand?


----------



## caboer

Here it is..
Chronicle-Aden (CAB-3WBO) | Chronicle E-Store


----------



## spiderblues

Here's my membership card


----------



## tango11

Here is mine


----------



## mario24601

Mine


----------



## Cafe

S


----------



## Buchmann69

Here's mine


----------



## DennisJ

...here's mine...


----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

NICE ONE
I am convinced that Omega once again topping the charts when it comes to looks & quality in the 60's Omega reined supreme & Rolex was the second choice & the poor cousin. It was only when the Omega company had internal problems in the 70's that Rolex with a great advertising team climbed to the top spot BUT I still believe Omega is a better product & these watches only confirms that opinion.


----------



## GOLDEN GIRL

Man, that's pretty.


----------



## yande

GOLDEN GIRL said:


> NICE ONE
> I am convinced that Omega once again topping the charts when it comes to looks & quality in the 60's Omega reined supreme & Rolex was the second choice & the poor cousin. It was only when the Omega company had internal problems in the 70's that Rolex with a great advertising team climbed to the top spot BUT I still believe Omega is a better product & these watches only confirms that opinion.


As they say in politics... "hear hear!" Nice one GG


----------



## Brian Hatton

Seamaster 1:-









Seamaster 2:-


----------



## LuminousMaximus

I have a Titanium on Titanium 2231.50 It seems that it's a pretty rare watch? I only counted like 7 examples on this thread.












It is really a great timepiece. It has only lost 5 seconds over an entire week! I am amazed at how accurate it is...


----------



## dancl82

I can join the club now at last whoo hoo


----------



## Hatman14

I'm in!


----------



## thompsac25

Just joined the forum and also just became part of the SMP club


----------



## thompsac25

One more!


----------



## brownmajik

Would like to join the club. Quartz 300 smp black here.


----------



## Infectious

Joined the other day. Thinking about switching to the rubber strap with orange stitching though.


----------



## balzebub

My second seamaster..bond in blue...with its black quartz cousin..


----------



## cheu_f50

Here's mine


----------



## Gozer

'Ere 'tis.


----------



## joeh4384

I just received my first Omega today. SMPc Black
.


----------



## lizzyfan

Here's mine. Only had it 4 days and it's running at +3 seconds per day which I'm pleased with. It is much lighter on the wrist than my 45.5mm Omega PO-8500 which I recently sold.

Do I get the Seamasters owners card now?? --- Got it!


----------



## lizzyfan

Couple more shots.


----------



## mario24601




----------



## balzebub

Anyone got pics if their blue seamaster on a mesh bracelet? And or isofrane strap?


----------



## mks4

Here's my 166.073


----------



## mitadoc




----------



## hlbrem




----------



## Ricardinho4

Is the Seamaster club also for a PO or is there another club for ?


----------



## jarhed42

My two.


----------



## MonteJeep

Nice PO...trying to post mine


----------



## Dailyroost

Here is mine! Original owner 1989 Professional with the dual quartz 1441. I was thinking about selling it, but I can't afford a new one!


----------



## TitanCi

Brimstone said:


> I must have missed this thread. I am sure I probably posted my 2254.50, but I will add my Planet Ocean.


Is it just me or is the 12/6/9 applied really heavily? Seems odd..


----------



## Yankees2351

Mitadoc, nice strap.
my new gmt


----------



## DennisJ

My PO QoS
As you can see (and not see) it has some features that later turned up on the 8500:
- Blue lume
- Applied 3, 6, 9 and Omega


----------



## DennisJ

DennisJ said:


> My PO QoS
> As you can see (and not see) it has some features that later turned up on the 8500:
> - Blue lume
> - Applied 3, 6, 9 and Omega
> 
> View attachment 1229424


----------



## Yankees2351

The last post picture was an ipad horror!lol
my new gmt with a new nato strap(came w/bracelet)


----------



## MonteJeep

My favorite...picture of my 300m to follow


----------



## Yankees2351

here she is, first three weeks of abuse in the books! lol


----------



## ddldave




----------



## RICH61703

Yankees2351 said:


> here she is, first three weeks of abuse in the books! lol


nice


----------



## soaking.fused

Seamaster 








2803.33

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## edmorales




----------



## Vakane

Just felt like sharing this macro shot I took of the POs crown...

It's a beauty to admire the contrast of polished and brushed to such a small degree of attention to detail.


----------



## SerialQiller

Should have technically been a Seamaster Member for decades now. But I'm just updating my resume and think I'll add this to it...


----------



## GlenM

67/68 Seamaster Auto









Early 80's Seamaster quartz


----------



## spena

My Omega SMP Co-Axial,


----------



## xokokx




----------



## hlbrem

I am here the 4.Time


----------



## jokr82

A little more of My Passion!


----------



## ddldave




----------



## Triton9




----------



## eduardo_gomez

The classic and first James Bond. just love this one


----------



## ddldave




----------



## Skeptical

This just arrived:


----------



## darknight

my skyfall AT


----------



## Camera Bill

My father's Seamaster (pictured with his father's softball).
Restoration 2012.


----------



## qyk1010101

hi all!


----------



## Lexi




----------



## mario24601

Lexi said:


> View attachment 1238910


Perfect!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mitadoc

It`s Autumn...


----------



## Wawmd




----------



## SoonerTA

My new toy!


----------



## chango335

Newest Edition


----------



## timberridge

Found while cleaning out my parents house







Is this Seamaster worth anything?


----------



## ChronoMonster

My two Omega SMPs; 2254.50 and 2541.80

Props to Al @ Archer Watches for restoring the Blue SMP Quartz to its former glory 

-David


----------



## iam7head

Just sold the blue one(second time), still hanging onto the white one until I can find a mint SUB ND or SD;-)


----------



## anirudh.412

After trying to convince (unsuccessfully), sellers here to sell to a new member, I FINALLY got it! Blue SMP 'original bond' quartz.

May I have my membership card now please


----------



## anirudh.412

mitadoc said:


> It`s Autumn...


Looks sick! I have been eyeing the Hirsch Blue Calfskin for my SMP. I assume it's the same one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## yande

mitadoc said:


> It`s Autumn...


Beautiful, a man after my own heart!!


----------



## mario24601

New strap:


----------



## mario24601

New strap :


----------



## tuor99

Hi guys have finally got my new Omega seamaster can I join the elite club and receive my membership card plz 









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## mitadoc

anirudh.412 said:


> Looks sick! I have been eyeing the Hirsch Blue Calfskin for my SMP. I assume it's the same one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


No,but it`s similar...
Despite the price,it`s really well made.

Watch strap Hardenberg 20mm dark blue calf´s leather light stitching by MEYHOFER


----------



## davvman




----------



## brucebobby

My first Omega! And I went vintage...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjohnson

Terrible picture I know, Im just here for the card lol.

Great to be part of the group









Too bad I didn't have this for an event earlier this year


----------



## risturm

davvman said:


>


Sir, you certainly laugh at danger and have no worries of scratching up your SMP! Good job!


----------



## loupav

ddldave said:


>


Well done sir.

I like!


----------



## Fi33pop

My blue ceramic next to blue Orbis.


----------



## Surfrider

Old faithful-my blue SMP quartz (2541.80) on a recent business trip in Maine. This is my go-to watch for business trips because it goes with all of my work clothes, it's sporty enough to look good with casual attire, and the rotating bezel is really useful.


----------



## dinexus

New member, not card-carrying yet... isn't that why we're all posting here?


----------



## ViktorV




----------



## pjsayer

dinexus said:


> New member, not card-carrying yet... isn't that why we're all posting here?


Looks like a still from the opening scene of Casino Royale great pic


----------



## dinexus

pjsayer said:


> Looks like a still from the opening scene of Casino Royale great pic


Dang, thanks!


----------



## gigel113

Just got this in and it feels like a real keeper :-!


----------



## reags

My first poison:








wonder if there's many more to come...


----------



## iinsic

My latest Seamaster - the 5th SMP and 13th Seamaster overall since 1967:


----------



## Everest63

Got this recently. Really enjoying it.


----------



## GrouchoM

Lovin' my new baby!


----------



## MusicPDX

1968 Seamaster Cosmic


----------



## Winther

Here is my Seamaster PO 8500 which I got a few months ago to celebrate my newly born first son.


----------



## Rounic

Just joined the club, literally bought it just now. Sorry about the phone pic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shiroshin

I bought this a week ago.
I really like it..

*Ref.212.30.41.20.03.001*


----------



## ZENSKX781

My 2500D P.O. Hands down my favorite piece.


----------



## mitadoc

Great week to everybody!


----------



## T. Wong

montage prebond champagne dial princess Monaco rose by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## anirudh.412

mitadoc said:


>


Every time the dial catches the light like that, I catch my breath. BEAUTIFUL!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## SimonEnglish

The favorite of the timepieces I own- MKI Omega Seamaster 600m "PloProf" with box(inner and outer) papers and instruction foldout.


----------



## GrumpyAeroGuy

Here's mine:


----------



## anirudh.412

None of us have our cards yet :-(


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Dastick

Mine


----------



## Everdying




----------



## yande

gigel113 said:


> Just got this in and it feels like a real keeper :-!


That is soooo sweet. I can imagine the smile on your face. So simple, so perfect.

Mine says hello


----------



## gabs2012

yande said:


> That is soooo sweet. I can imagine the smile on your face. So simple, so perfect.
> 
> Mine says hello


I want one!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironmanmarcus

Hi Guys, new member to site here. My name is Marcus. I have just purchased an Omega Seamaster 2541.80 full size. My question is the second hand has a white tip and not red like others I have seen. Any reason for this? Also, how can I tell I it's a James Bond model. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gasspasser

My new PO








and my AT GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## yande

ironmanmarcus said:


> Hi Guys, new member to site here. My name is Marcus. I have just purchased an Omega Seamaster 2541.80 full size. My question is the second hand has a white tip and not red like others I have seen. Any reason for this? Also, how can I tell I it's a James Bond model. Thanks in advance!


Hi there ironmanmarcus, (the modest one:-d) and Welcome to WUSOF, perhaps the best forum in the mix... Anyways, not sure I can help but... You can see a photo of my 2254 above, which shows a badly faded red tip on the second hand. I spent a few dollars and bought a new second hand (from ofrei) and had it fitted when I had the watch serviced, by my watch maker. Saved him ordering it, and then charging me for ordering it. If you are just going to send your watch to Omega, well forget about saving money that way, or anyway. If it is not under warranty, personally, I have better things to do with my money then to give it to Omega. More watches is one!!!
Faded red tips are common, why, (well apart from the fact that the paint is not UV resistant) I have no idea.

That's just my interpretation, perhaps it fits with your watch. Anyways, as stated, welcome, keep in touch and post more and more.

New second hand in situ..


----------



## ironmanmarcus

Thanks for the reply Mark and the welcome. It's a long story the username! My Seamaster is late 90's I beleive with the wave blue face. Full size also. 
Thanks again.


----------



## anirudh.412

ironmanmarcus said:


> Thanks for the reply Mark and the welcome. It's a long story the username! My Seamaster is late 90's I beleive with the wave blue face. Full size also.
> Thanks again.


Post a picture my good man

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## dainese

Hi all,


----------



## ironmanmarcus

anirudh.412 said:


> Post a picture my good man
> 
> Sent from my iPhone

















Here it is...


----------



## Sexitano

My New Planet Ocean GoodPlanet :-!


----------



## jopex

Winter shoes for my 2264.50:


----------



## Phil_P

jopex said:


> Winter shoes for my 2264.50:


Great choice of strap!


----------



## Bmickdewey

SMP 2254 on a custom Rover Haven strap.

A custom strap will always make any watch more comfortable, and it's the best way to make it yours.


----------



## MAJJ

Hi, My Omega Seamaster Professional 150th Anniversary of Omega Limited Edition reference number 2232.30, which served with me well in scout/recon/sniper units and never failed me; went through the watch's hell and survived; wears some "battle scars". Runs still perfectly and keeps chronometer accuracy, definite keeper for me. b-) I believe this was the first titanium version of the Seamaster Pro Diver. The watch has Omega 1120 movement which is Omega's version of the premium ETA-2892-A2 mechanical automatic movement. Since this watch was commemorating the 150th anniversary of Omega in 1998, it was limited to 1848 pieces, has a gray wave dial and a 18K white gold bezel.


----------



## zombaid

This was my first (but certainly not my last) "real" watch. It won't be my last Omega either... I saved up for nearly a year and bought my SMP in late 2002 when I was 16. She has gotten me through some trying times and after her latest service she still keeps far better time than COSC has ever cared about.


----------



## yande

MAJJ said:


> Hi, My Omega Seamaster Professional 150th Anniversary of Omega Limited Edition reference number 2232.30, which served with me well in scout/recon/sniper units and never failed me; went through the watch's hell and survived; wears some "battle scars". Runs still perfectly and keeps chronometer accuracy, definite keeper for me. b-) I believe this was the first titanium version of the Seamaster Pro Diver. The watch has Omega 1120 movement which is Omega's version of the premium ETA-2892-A2 mechanical automatic movement. Since this watch was commemorating the 150th anniversary of Omega in 1998, it was limited to 1848 pieces, has a gray wave dial and a 18K white gold bezel.


That is one cool post. Glad the both of you survived!!


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Mark, Thanks! 
Here's a pic of me (one of the very few pics of me) after a successful mission. I erased my face & communication headset. Omega SMP is one a of toughest watches out there, even though it may not look so. The only auto watches that survived rough handling with me were this Omega SMP & later on IWC GST Aquatimer; others just broke down including Rolexes...I recall one dude, who used Omega Speedmaster (the Moonwatch - sorry can't remember the exact ref. #) all the way. I never thought it's gonna survive (I mean his Speedy watch), but somehow it made through. Omega and IWC surely know how to built strong watches, since these two watches of mine, Omega & IWC, have truly taken very serious beating and rough handling both on land and in the water during pretty hard climate conditions as well. And so did that Speedy too. In the end of the day, I have a very high respect for Omega watches and particularly for Omega SMP (for obvious reasons) and Omega Speedmaster (closely seeing one surviving).  Sorry about long story. BTW if the pic is unsuitable for this thread, let me know, I'll delete it.


----------



## anirudh.412

MAJJ said:


> Hi Mark, Thanks!
> Here's a pic of me (one of the very few pics of me) after a successful mission. I erased my face & communication headset. Omega SMP is one a of toughest watches out there, even though it may not look so. The only auto watches that survived rough handling with me were this Omega SMP & later on IWC GST Aquatimer; others just broke down including Rolexes...I recall one dude, who used Omega Speedmaster (the Moonwatch - sorry can't remember the exact ref. #) all the way. I never thought it's gonna survive (I mean his Speedy watch), but somehow it made through. Omega and IWC surely know how to built strong watches, since these two watches of mine, Omega & IWC, have truly taken very serious beating and rough handling both on land and in the water during pretty hard climate conditions as well. And so did that Speedy too. In the end of the day, I have a very high respect for Omega watches and particularly for Omega SMP (for obvious reasons) and Omega Speedmaster (closely seeing one surviving).  Sorry about long story. BTW if the pic is unsuitable for this thread, let me know, I'll delete it.


It's so good to hear real life examples like these. Would you mind posting a pic of your SMP? I am curious to see the marks and scratches that tell so much about the watch and what its been through.

Sent from here and there using this and that


----------



## mitadoc

New Nato strap


----------



## cfw

Here is my vintage 166.010 can I join


----------



## yande

anirudh.412 said:


> It's so good to hear real life examples like these. Would you mind posting a pic of your SMP? I am curious to see the marks and scratches that tell so much about the watch and what its been through.
> 
> Sent from here and there using this and that


Anirudh.412, Wispect...
What (those in the know) call WISPECT. Perhaps best I spell it out. W.I.S. Respect! Scroll back one page......

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*official-seamaster-club-thread*-210788-228.html#post7003927

MAJJ, so glad you mentioned the head sets. Bozo rings a bell! Or is Bozo an Australian thing/clown?

Regardless, I echo Anirudh.412's sentiments. No safe queen there!!


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Mark,

Yeap Bozo :-d, not only Aussie thing ;-) I completely agree - no safe queens...

Hi Anirudh,

As Mark already pointed out here's pics https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/*official-seamaster-club-thread*-210788-228.html#post7003927 and attached a couple more. You can see scratches all over bracelet and bezel. However, those scratches can be easily removed with a microfiber cloth, see the green microfiber cloth (in the plastic bag), I've done it a couple times over the yrs; love titanium so easy to fix :-! I got that microfiber cloth from the official Omega AD and they told me that it's safe to use it; that's very true.

Nice SMPs Zombaid and Mitadoc - SMP looks very good on the NATO |> One day I need to get also blue dial SMP...


----------



## anirudh.412

MAJJ said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Yeap Bozo :-d, not only Aussie thing ;-) I completely agree - no safe queens...
> 
> Hi Anirudh,
> 
> You can see scratches all over bracelet and bezel. However, those scratches can be easily removed with a microfiber cloth, see the green microfiber cloth (in the plastic bag), I've done it a couple times over the yrs; love titanium so easy to fix :-! I got that microfiber cloth from the official Omega AD and they told me that it's safe to use it; that's very true.


Please don't remove them! The watch looks perfect as it is. If only it could speak! It would have so much to tell.

Sent from here and there using this and that


----------



## anirudh.412

yande said:


> No safe queen there!!


Indeed!

Sent from here and there using this and that


----------



## zsrh2002

Can I join the Seamaster Club? I just got this watch today, it was my grandfather's daily watch. It has not been worn in over 20 years, yet still keeps time perfectly. I know that the bracelet is not original, probably was leather with a gold buckle. The watch is 18 k solid gold. I think the watch is from the 1950s but if anyone can give more details, it would be appreciated. I am going to get the crystal polished or replaced.


----------



## Originlgoods13

Here is mine, finally arrived last week, purchased Hadley-Roma 20mm rubber strap and Hadley-Roma deployment clasp


----------



## tekong

My small collection









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirudh.412

Can someone please start giving out cards. This thread is pointless otherwise 

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## yande

anirudh.412 said:


> Can someone please start giving out cards. This thread is pointless otherwise
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


Whooa anirudh.412! ;-) This thread has has never been pointless for me. It's all about sharing our watches, new members introducing themselves etc.. As regards to cards, it has been *often stated* throughout the "Incredible 230 pages of this thread, that cards are there to be saved, uploaded, attached and posted. Just like I have just done from the OP of this legendary thread, mthwatch, Dec 8 2008.
Here is his card, plus a couple of extras that may suit our members.







Help yourself!! If they don't suit your taste, scroll back a few pages, and you will eventually find your dream card!!

Originlgoods13, Great photos!!

zsrh2013... Crystal polish is something you should be able to accomplish with some polywatch, toothpaste.


----------



## macotono

Bond, James Bond! My PO 2500


----------



## jokr82

Here!


----------



## anirudh.412

yande said:


> Whooa anirudh.412! ;-) This thread has has never been pointless for me. It's all about sharing our watches, new members introducing themselves etc.. As regards to cards, it has been *often stated* throughout the "Incredible 230 pages of this thread, that cards are there to be saved, uploaded, attached and posted. Just like I have just done from the OP of this legendary thread, mthwatch, Dec 8 2008.
> Here is his card, plus a couple of extras that may suit our members.
> 
> 
> 
> Help yourself!! If they don't suit your taste, scroll back a few pages, and you will eventually find your dream card!!


I am sorry. 'Useless' was certainly not the idea I wanted to convey. Just was looking forward to getting card since the day I got my SMP.

Anyway, I took the liberty of 'shopping your card to reflect the current year. I hope thats alright. If anyone wants, they could use this.

Thank you again! Cheers


----------



## dmsany

Can I join this club ??
This is my only one Seamaster ,







Sorry for disturbing pict


----------



## paulmlemay

Here's my trusty birth year Seamaster Deville

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yande

anirudh.412 said:


> I am sorry. 'Useless' was certainly not the idea I wanted to convey. Just was looking forward to getting card since the day I got my SMP.


No apology needed at all. Great to see the true excitement flowing through from a new SMP owner!!



anirudh.412 said:


> Anyway, I took the liberty of 'shopping your card to reflect the current year. I hope thats alright. If anyone wants, they could use this.
> 
> Thank you again! Cheers
> 
> View attachment 1299896


And I thank you for doing so. Great stuff!


----------



## KneeDragr

Wearing mine today!


----------



## mario24601

KneeDragr said:


> Wearing mine today!
> 
> View attachment 1300726


Very nice!


----------



## paulmlemay

My 1950 bumper









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_hor

Here's Mine...


----------



## itranslator

Any idea about this piece that was left behind by my dad?

Is fully gold plated and I have no idea how to give it a more modern twist so that I will wear it out.

Is a waste for it to be just lying around.
Any suggestion from the gurus here will be much appreciated!

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## gregorm

picklepossy said:


>


Wow. Beauty. Can I ask for a link for the strap? I have the same watch.


----------



## ebenke

Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, which really sucks.


----------



## Shaguar

My PO on the retired Holland-America Cruiseliner "SS ROTTERDAM"....


----------



## yande

gregorm said:


> Wow. Beauty. Can I ask for a link for the strap? I have the same watch.


Here's me thinking, why did I not think of that.. I'd sugest that it is the rubber from a PO. Looks great, and although I own the 2254, I have never been all that impressed by the feel (stiffness) of the PO Rubber. Panerai rubber on the other hand, now that is smooth, and soft.
Regardless, I'm going to try the combo out. Thanks PicklePussy! Oops ? p...possy!" Freudian slip..


----------



## lastshotkid

Just got my seamaster 2531.80 today and these watches just look amazing!








Hope to join the club and thanks in advance!


----------



## yande

lastshotkid said:


> Just got my seamaster 2531.80.....


I knew one day I would feel it. Regret. And your photo lastshotkid aroused that emotion. I've ever only sold 2, and now ever only regretting selling two! :-d

Looks like you have a nice collection/taste happening there. Nearly as many watches as post though? :-d:-d

The 2531.80 is a dream to wear. Congrats..


----------



## lastshotkid

Thanks Mark and I hope you find a chance to get another one back on your wrist soon.

It's true about the posts though haha =) and will try to dart in a few words more frequently as well.

All the best!


----------



## lastshotkid

Can anyone suggest how often these watches should be serviced? I was told by some AD around every 5 years depending on use. Thanks!


----------



## yande

That's about right, though longer if it is a co-axial movement.


----------



## Second Time

Wearing a new oldie today


----------



## lastshotkid

yande said:


> That's about right, though longer if it is a co-axial movement.


Great! Thanks again!


----------



## yande

Second Time said:


> Wearing a new oldie today


Perhaps the only Omega watch that I do not own, (semantics rather than bragging) that I am envious of. That would look so sweet on my wrist. (I'm thinking better? or nearly as nice as? my 2254.50?) hmmmm? Regardless, Second time, I love it! |>


----------



## Phil_P

yande said:


> Here's me thinking, why did I not think of that.. I'd sugest that it is the rubber from a PO. Looks great, and although I own the 2254, I have never been all that impressed by the feel (stiffness) of the PO Rubber. Panerai rubber on the other hand, now that is smooth, and soft.
> Regardless, I'm going to try the combo out. Thanks PicklePussy! Oops ? p...possy!" Freudian slip..


Be careful. There are two very similar looking straps - one for the PO and one for the SMP 300M. Apparently they are different and not interchangeable.

The SMP 300M such as 2254.50 takes strap 98000085

The PO takes strap 98000144

Omega Rubber Deployment Buckle and Clasp Straps

If you look closely there is a subtle difference - the 300M strap has larger holes taking a 10mm tongue on the buckle whereas the holes on the PO strap are smaller, taking a 7mm tongue on the buckle.

Hope that helps


----------



## mario24601

Second Time said:


> Wearing a new oldie today


Simply fantastic!


----------



## oiljam

lastshotkid said:


> Can anyone suggest how often these watches should be serviced? I was told by some AD around every 5 years depending on use. Thanks!


Mine is 7/8 years old and is still running smoothly and is my most accurate automatic. Never been serviced. Advice I were told were don't bother if it runs ok. I'd hate to send it off for it to come back with issues


----------



## shadco

Please add me to the club.


----------



## yande

oiljam said:


> Mine is 7/8 years old and is still running smoothly and is my most accurate automatic. Never been serviced. Advice I were told were don't bother if it runs ok. I'd hate to send it off for it to come back with issues


Plenty of threads about this issue, even some very good replies from our resident watch maker, Al.

With respect, and I couldn't resist, but surely it is ironic... Oiljam! :-d Love it!
That is, oils are only oils for so long!


----------



## cainey

A new addition to my collection...









Its a mid sized one which is a little small so I think I'll have to go for full sized one.


----------



## Meow

My grail piece.


----------



## davyre

my new collection, SMP 300m black dial with cognac strap


----------



## zeljko

SMP Chrono!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## solesman

Congrats on attaining your grail. Enjoy in great health.



Meow said:


> My grail piece.
> View attachment 1308626


----------



## tsimtcu8

I have the 45mm 2500d PO coming in, can't wait

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

+1



mario24601 said:


> Simply fantastic!


----------



## solesman

Great choice. Congrats. Please post photos when you get it 



tsimtcu8 said:


> I have the 45mm 2500d PO coming in, can't wait
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawel007

hello frends, 
this my OSM Professional


----------



## registerednurde

Skyfall 600M PO. #2822/5007


----------



## nkc

Lemme add to this amazing thread


----------



## paddyj1

Here is my PO 9300 Titanium and LM Tech.


----------



## Fire99

paddyj1 said:


> Here is my PO 9300 Titanium and LM Tech.


Great looking watch, congrats!
Cheers Dave


----------



## solesman

nkc said:


> View attachment 1325838
> 
> 
> Lemme add to this amazing thread





paddyj1 said:


> Here is my PO 9300 Titanium and LM Tech.


Absolutely stunning watches guys!!!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## T. Wong

a great preBond Seamaster champagne dial with the 1441 caliber +-10 secs/year...... 
montage prebond champagne dial princess Monaco rose by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## paddyj1

Fire99 said:


> Great looking watch, congrats!
> Cheers Dave





solesman said:


> Absolutely stunning watches guys!!!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


Thanks guys. Love my PO!


----------



## HHP

My son's SMP coaxial.


----------



## T. Wong

montage bond F18 carrier deck sunrise by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## cdobson

Feels good to join the club.


----------



## FWMCB

My new SMP Chrono! Feels great to finally have a Seamaster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halewah

Early 50's Seamaster Calendar:


----------



## MrNurse

Just purchased a black SMP right here on WUS. 
I'm excited and will post when it arrives!


----------



## T. Wong

PreBond champagnedial IRONMAN by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## asfalloth

It has taken me years to get to this club, but got 20% off this yesterday and could not resist!

Feels weird now having lusted for this since it was announced 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdee88

Here is my SMP. I wanted one of these for years and finally picked it up several years ago. Fantastic watch. It's still my daily wear!




Sorry for crappy photos. After my last polish, I only had the iPhone. But, I had to snap a few when she was fresh and clean.


----------



## faiz

My 'new' 64 SM300;


----------



## Merv

Proud to be a member of the Seamaster Club. 

My 2 contributions:

AT 8500 41.5mm

















PO 8500 45.5mm

Very rare vintage version 

















The 2 puppies together









I'm trying hard to maintain the love for the PO and ignore the thickness that keeps bugging me. I keep shifting thoughts about selling or keeping.

I often think about replacing it with a SMP ceramic, but even with that I can't decide between blue or black. There's dozens of other options I think about as well....I like the Speedmaster 1957 BA with white dial and blue hands....Rolex Explorer 2 Polar, Breitling Superocean Heritage, Transocean, upcoming Aqua Terra GMT chronograph, current Aqua Terra chronograph, IWC Ingenieur 3239, IWC Pilot 3777....

i could go on and on.....it's enough to do your head in!

Happy new year all 

|>


----------



## Rovelty 48

Gone but not forgotten

























Finally.. The grail








In good times and in bad, in sickness and in health...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId

Merv Hughes said:


> I'm trying hard to maintain the love for the PO and ignore the thickness that keeps bugging me. I keep shifting thoughts about selling or keeping.
> 
> I often think about replacing it with a SMP ceramic, but even with that I can't decide between blue or black. There's dozens of other options I think about as well....I like the Speedmaster 1957 BA with white dial and blue hands....Rolex Explorer 2 Polar, Breitling Superocean Heritage, Transocean, upcoming Aqua Terra GMT chronograph, current Aqua Terra chronograph, IWC Ingenieur 3239, IWC Pilot 3777....
> 
> i could go on and on.....it's enough to do your head in!
> 
> Happy new year all
> 
> |>


Some thoughts on the above watches you're contemplating in case you do decide to sell the PO. I too would be considering the same 57 Speedy if it wasn't so thick. The 3239 is a very nice 'piece in person. The Exp II (& other Rolex) would be nice alternatives.


----------



## Merv

IGotId said:


> Some thoughts on the above watches you're contemplating in case you do decide to sell the PO. I too would be considering the same 57 Speedy if it wasn't so thick. The 3239 is a very nice 'piece in person. The Exp II (& other Rolex) would be nice alternatives.


The 57 Speedy white dial/blue hands you're referring to looks great and I was definitely keen on it for a while but unfortunately at 16.5mm thick its basically as thick as the PO, so I won't go there.....plus it's just too expensive. I was actually referring to the older version...

Speedmaster Broad Arrow Co-Axial Chronograph 42 mm - Steel on steel - 321.10.42.50.02.001

Haven't seen one in the flesh yet but the online pics look pretty good. I'm really drawn towards white dial/blue hand watches. I actually tried on one of the new Baume and Mercier Clifton Chronographs (blue hands) and it looks great. The Ingenieur 3239 white with silver hands grabs my attention as well, but I'm wary of all the bad write ups I've read on IWC service.


----------



## 425Ranger

Keeper, for me that's saying something. .. HNY


----------



## kca

Just got this last Friday as an early 40th birthday gift to myself. It's been my grail for a few years now and didn't disappoint.

Of course, now I need a new grail but this is just about as perfect a watch as it gets for my taste.

Guess we'll see how much that may change in the years to come. I have been eying the PO's for a while too and think I'd like to have one but for whatever reason just not as much as the 2255.80.

Cheers, Casey


----------



## T. Wong

preBond Coral by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## IGotId

Merv Hughes said:


> I was actually referring to the older version...
> 
> Speedmaster Broad Arrow Co-Axial Chronograph 42 mm - Steel on steel - 321.10.42.50.02.001
> 
> Haven't seen one in the flesh yet but the online pics look pretty good. I'm really drawn towards white dial/blue hand watches.


my mistake, that 'piece is quite the looker; I would just caution that you do some research on that particular watches movement


----------



## Merv

IGotId said:


> my mistake, that 'piece is quite the looker; I would just caution that you do some research on that particular watches movement


Yeah I read up quite a bit about it and noticed lots of past problems. My thinking was that it had sorted itself out and the more recent 3313 movement watches were ok. That's what I was hoping anyway.


----------



## asfalloth

My Grail after two years of waiting 









Can anyone point me to the high quality jpg's for the seamster pro membership thing for the signature?

Kind regards

Joe


----------



## MrNurse

asfalloth said:


> My Grail after two years of waiting
> 
> Can anyone point me to the high quality jpg's for the seamster pro membership thing for the signature?
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Joe


I love the size and thickness of the PO, but the classic design of my 300m.

I'd also like the jpeg.

Here's my new to me Seamaster 300m.


----------



## MrNurse

Lots of "interesting" pics of people's Omegas here by the way haha :-d


----------



## FOOGauzie

MrNurse said:


> I love the size and thickness of the PO, but the classic design of my 300m.
> 
> I'd also like the jpeg.
> 
> Here's my new to me Seamaster 300m.


Right click on one, save it, and then put it in your sig...Tah-dah!


----------



## Seiko_Licker

This week I'm happy to re-join the Seamaster club with a SMP 2221.80. I've previously been in with a rare vintage Kleerback Seamaster Deville, and a Co-axial 2500 Seamaster Aqua Terra, both of which were unfortunately traded off.

The first two are long gone, but hopefully the SMP is here to stay. Just look at that lume!

Anyways, A visual journey through my Seamaster collection:


----------



## yande

Merv said:


> Proud to be a member of the Seamaster Club.
> 
> i could go on and on.....it's enough to do your head in!
> 
> Happy new year all
> 
> |>


Thanks Merv... Looks like you will be a contributor from now on. You could do worse...

I once enquired about a Tag Heuer, and now look....



SMP 2531.80 and Speedmaster 3510.50 since have moved on to WUS members, where near all My Omegas have come from. WUS Sales thread!!

My favourite pic though!!


----------



## Merv

yande said:


> Thanks Merv... Looks like you will be a contributor from now on. You could do worse...
> 
> I once enquired about a Tag Heuer, and now look....
> 
> 
> 
> SMP 2531.80 and Speedmaster 3510.50 since have moved on to WUS members, where near all My Omegas have come from. WUS Sales thread!!
> 
> My favourite pic though!!


My highly developed intuition leads me to believe you might not mind Omega watches. Am I close to the mark Mark? :-d

That is quite an impressive collection there. And I like that PO photo a lot. I saw it in another thread recently and it caught me eye. Very nice! :-!


----------



## MrNurse

Anyone have an Omega Seamaster Club Sig with 2014? I can't photoshop well on this laptop lol.

300M with David Yurman jewelry w/black diamonds.


----------



## yande

Merv said:


> My highly developed intuition leads me to believe you might not mind Omega watches. Am I close to the mark Mark? :-d
> 
> That is quite an impressive collection there. And I like that PO photo a lot. I saw it in another thread recently and it caught me eye. Very nice! :-!


Merv, I got beautifully bitten by the bug....

Put it this way, on the weekend, I noticed one of my customers wearing a SMP 2254.50. Not a sight I have seen too often. I was attracted to this guy, in between chatting about my nuts, (I'll leave that with you all to think about) he states offhandedly to me, "Nice watch!" I don't want to skite and state that I have the same watch at home, so I say thanks, and I love yours... He then states, (UNPROMPTED) "Why buy a fake Rolex, when you can buy a real Omega!" It hits a nerve with me, and I reply, "Yeah, if I wore a Rolex, most people would assume it to be fake!" I drive a Ford Station wagon!! It's a tool, my watches are a passion...

I love my Omegas. Sure they are overpriced pieces of metal, but hey, there is no way I could fabricate such an item, and I am proud to wear the brand on my wrist. Plus, not many of us can state, "My nuts paid for every Omega I wear on my wrist and have in my box!" Not to mention the Omega my wife wears, 2262.50, and wears so well.

Somehow, to me, Omega's always look better when viewed on anothers wrist. Such presence!

Moderation of this forum means that I can not give you details as to how my nuts paid for my Omega's. :-d

Wow, Merv, you are a real cricket nut!!!|>


----------



## zombaid

yande said:


> Somehow, to me, Omega's always look better when viewed on anothers wrist. Such presence!


This is exactly why I find myself staring at mirrors...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

yande said:


> Merv, I got beautifully bitten by the bug....
> 
> Put it this way, on the weekend, I noticed one of my customers wearing a SMP 2254.50. Not a sight I have seen too often. I was attracted to this guy, in between chatting about my nuts, (I'll leave that with you all to think about) he states offhandedly to me, "Nice watch!" I don't want to skite and state that I have the same watch at home, so I say thanks, and I love yours... He then states, (UNPROMPTED) "Why buy a fake Rolex, when you can buy a real Omega!" It hits a nerve with me, and I reply, "Yeah, if I wore a Rolex, most people would assume it to be fake!" I drive a Ford Station wagon!! It's a tool, my watches are a passion...
> 
> I love my Omegas. Sure they are overpriced pieces of metal, but hey, there is no way I could fabricate such an item, and I am proud to wear the brand on my wrist. Plus, not many of us can state, "My nuts paid for every Omega I wear on my wrist and have in my box!" Not to mention the Omega my wife wears, 2262.50, and wears so well.
> 
> Somehow, to me, Omega's always look better when viewed on anothers wrist. Such presence!
> 
> Moderation of this forum means that I can not give you details as to how my nuts paid for my Omega's. :-d
> 
> Wow, Merv, you are a real cricket nut!!!|>


Mark, there is something mysterious about your nuts that I can't quite put my finger on. :think:

I can relate to your comment about having pride in wearing an Omega. I've enjoyed watches since a young age, albeit much cheaper quartz versions. If the watch looked good to me I took a lot of pleasure in owning it. When I decided I'd earned the chance to treat myself, Omega was the first brand that came to mind. I've always thought a lot of their watches looked great...I don't know what it is about them, but I think they've got the cool factor. Masculine, well made, high quality watches.

Yes I am a cricket nut, haha, I take it you're referring to my sig. That was a Mervallous bit of copy/paste from the Cricinfo site! Apologies to any English folk that don't particularly enjoy looking at the sig. I'll make sure to remove it within good time....around about the start of the next Ashes series!! :-d:-d



zombaid said:


> This is exactly why I find myself staring at mirrors...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I'm the same.


----------



## JManimtim

Here's my 1993 mid-size SMP 300. I have extremely small wrists so a mid-size fits great


----------



## okinana

Hi everyone. New to the Omega forum.

Just received my 2254.50 today.

Here is my first wrist shot.









Here is another photo.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Great photos of excellent watches!

That said, these "official ______ club" threads really are dorky....


----------



## TitanCi

[Q UOTE=cdobson;7165853]Feels good to join the club.








[/QUOTE]

Holy grail? Lol

Sent from my brain using my fingers.


----------



## Merv

Hoppyjr said:


> Great photos of excellent watches!
> 
> That said, these "official ______ club" threads really are dorky....


Well it's not a club in any real, official sense, obviously. Maybe the use of that word gives off a dorky impression to some, but it's just a terminology thing. It could just as easily be called the ''Post Your Seamaster Pics" thread.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Merv said:


> Well it's not a club in any real, official sense, obviously. Maybe the use of that word gives off a dorky impression to some, but it's just a terminology thing. It could just as easily be called the ''*Post Your Seamaster Pics*" thread.


*I know it's not a club* and we find these in many forums, but it still sounds silly.


----------



## cdobson

TitanCi said:


> cdobson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feels good to join the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy grail? Lol
> 
> Sent from my brain using my fingers.
Click to expand...

Hehe, pretty much! Thought it was a great watch stand at the time(half wall above a shower, the decoration was out for Christmas) but now... so prophetic.


----------



## dainese




----------



## yande

Merv said:


> Mark, there is something mysterious about your nuts that I can't quite put my finger on. :think:


Now that is a scary thought... Lets just say I am a Master Roaster. Wow, that sounds much cooler than it is...



Merv said:


> Apologies to any English folk that don't particularly enjoy looking at the sig. ............ :-d:-d


You're not talking about Nigel are you!!!


----------



## yande

dainese said:


>


Wow, matching socks. I'd never thought of that. Thanks dainese. Very cool! Beautiful watch, I had the automatic, and yep, regrets regrets regrets....


----------



## Sri

How I love this vintage Seamaster De Ville... That pre-separation era?!


----------



## jlmeranmn

this is my own seamaster pro


----------



## jokr82

Here in the Grand Cannyon!!!


----------



## T. Wong

preBond Coral by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## MrNurse

Is it just me or does the Bond bracelet scratch so easily? I haven't had a SS bracelet watch in a long time.



jokr82 said:


> Here in the Grand Cannyon!!!


Wow that's beautiful. For a second I thought it was a Breitling Abyss II.


----------



## torakiki1979

My omega seamaster are this:
120 Mt

free image hosting

120 Mt


free image hosting

200 Mt

invia immagini

300 Mt


host image

600 Mt


caricare immagini


hosting immagini


----------



## Omega_556

Here is my Seamaster Pro 300m Mid Size Chronometer.


----------



## okinana

My pair


----------



## okinana

I just love the looks of the 2254.50. There is something so striking about it.


----------



## yande

torakiki1979 said:


> My omega seamaster are this:
> 120 Mt
> 
> free image hosting


A Sleeping giant awakes. Incredible collection torakiki1979. I love your taste...
Welcome to WUSOF. Hope to see and hear more from you in 2014!


----------



## jokr82

MrNurse said:


> Is it just me or does the Bond bracelet scratch so easily? I haven't had a SS bracelet watch in a long time.
> 
> Wow that's beautiful. For a second I thought it was a Breitling Abyss II.


Yes It is, Scratch very, very, but so very easy.


----------



## FWMCB

jokr82 said:


> Yes It is, Scratch very, very, but so very easy.


I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one to notice this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dainese

yande said:


> Wow, matching socks. I'd never thought of that. Thanks dainese. Very cool! Beautiful watch, I had the automatic, and yep, regrets regrets regrets....


Oh thanks sir. It was by chance really. I don't have effort or time to match like that. Scour the forums, they pop up often enough!

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsimtcu8

I joined the club today - 2500D








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsimtcu8

A couple more photos, really like this thing






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

tsimtcu8 said:


> A couple more photos, really like this thing
> View attachment 1339831
> View attachment 1339832
> View attachment 1339833
> View attachment 1339834
> View attachment 1339835
> View attachment 1339836
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The best looking PO IMHO. Mine says hi.


----------



## tsimtcu8

Fire99 said:


> The best looking PO IMHO. Mine says hi.
> 
> View attachment 1340946


Agreed








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yande

tsimtcu8 said:


> Agreed
> View attachment 1340990


Personall, and with respect, I prefer the "Added" twist of Orange... Here's my Modified 2201.50. (I've enough Black bezel watches....)


----------



## tsimtcu8

yande said:


> Personall, and with respect, I prefer the "Added" twist of Orange... Here's my Modified 2201.50. (I've enough Black bezel watches....)


Looks awesome! Great watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrNurse




----------



## MrNurse

jokr82 said:


> Yes It is, Scratch very, very, but so very easy.





FWMCB said:


> I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one to notice this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, I'm not the only one then. That's the only thing that's stopping me from wearing this watch as much as I'd like to.


----------



## Spoonsey

I was rummaging through my strap box today and found a brand new orange croc Brady Strap that I bought last year to try on my PO. It's pretty much been bracelet all the way for me and my PO, but I suppose it can't hurt to try something different every now and then...









I really like it!


----------



## FWMCB

MrNurse said:


> Okay, I'm not the only one then. That's the only thing that's stopping me from wearing this watch as much as I'd like to.


I just got over it. For me it seems to be limited to the clasp. Worst case scenario I get a new clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yande

FWMCB said:


> I just got over it. For me it seems to be limited to the clasp. Worst case scenario I get a new clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worse case for me, I use the correct Scotch brite, (Search the forum) pad, perhaps once every 2 years..


----------



## FWMCB

yande said:


> Worse case for me, I use the correct Scotch brite, (Search the forum) pad, perhaps once every 2 years..


Are they easy to use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfrider

FWMCB said:


> Are they easy to use?


I know that answer. Yes, they're easy to use. Just lightly go over-and-over in the same direction in keeping with the new grain of the finish you're creating. After starting, you'll get a good idea of how much pressure you'll need. Another member who had good results advised-and I also subsequently used with success-a Medium Fine 3M Abrasive Pad. You can get them at a home improvement store. The pad has a number for the amount of roughness instead of saying "Medium Fine," but it does say on the back of the packaging that it's the comparable pad-version of "Medium Fine" grit steel wool. I'm not 100% sure about this part, but I believe the number was 00. It's the same type of 'material,' for lack of a better word, as the Scotch Brite pads.


----------



## FWMCB

Surfrider said:


> I know that answer. Yes, they're easy to use. Just lightly go over-and-over in the same direction in keeping with the new grain of the finish you're creating. After starting, you'll get a good idea of how much pressure you'll need. Another member who had good results advised-and I also subsequently used with success-a Medium Fine 3M Abrasive Pad. You can get them at a home improvement store. The pad has a number for the amount of roughness instead of saying "Medium Fine," but it does say on the back of the packaging that it's the comparable pad-version of "Medium Fine" grit steel wool. I'm not 100% sure about this part, but I believe the number was 00. It's the same type of 'material,' for lack of a better word, as the Scotch Brite pads.


Thanks, I will have to give that a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## okinana

My favorite Seamaster of all time


----------



## hun23

Here's my two. Plus the speedy of course...


----------



## yande

FWMCB said:


> Thanks, I will have to give that a try.


And at times this is a hands on hobby. with my hands though, I state, at (some) times.

I never had much luck with the typical (Australia) green Scotch brite, but I bought these Maroon Pads, as was recommended in the many threads relative to this topic on this forum.. (BTW, I am not affiliated with Watch Bitz in any way.) They were very well priced though.



They managed to bring this clasp back from this scary condition...



To this...



Pretty sure the guy I bought my wife's Omega Seamaster 2262.50 off EBay is in a wheel chair. He didn't actually mention the clasp's condition in his ad. I could have created a fuss, given him negative feedback, which I am yet to do to anyone, & @ $800 , we ended up becoming mates... In this modern world that we all lie in, that is so much more gratifying.

That purchase allowed these matching His (2254.50) and Hers (2262.50) to happen.
If you haven't done that (yet), personally, I believe that is one of the most satisfying Omega moments. I love stepping out, in sync! :-d



I just noticed how anal I have become.. Not only do I now keep every watch box, manual, crystal guard, hang tag, you name it, I am now keeping the packaging that not only the accessories, but the consumables as well. I guess it does have its advantages, but one has to draw a line one day..


----------



## anglof74

Here is my new SEAMASTER 2232.80.00 Titanium


----------



## Fire99

Very nice indeed- congrats and enjoy!


----------



## picklepossy

2232.80


----------



## anglof74

LIKE MINE!


----------



## cdobson

And mine 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie

anglof74 said:


> Here is my new SEAMASTER 2232.80.00 Titanium
> 
> View attachment 1346644


Wow, good find! |>|> Congrats!


----------



## anglof74

THANK U JAKE!!!! Not esay to find this watch brand new....
;-)


----------



## Angun

Hi, this is my first Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 8500 XL.


----------



## RonaldVC

Count me in?


----------



## Stedk

This is my 150th Anniversary.
Ciao from Italy.


----------



## phranxinatra

This is my christmas gift from me. It's one month old now.


----------



## Fire99

phranxinatra said:


> This is my christmas gift from me. It's one month old now.
> View attachment 1357581


Congrats on a great present-I would love to see some daylight shots!


----------



## phranxinatra

Here you go:









And here's one with my previous PO


----------



## Fire99

phranxinatra said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 1357684
> 
> 
> And here's one with my previous PO
> 
> View attachment 1357687


SWEET! Congrats! Too bad you couldn't keep the 2500 PO, they look so well together.
Now go have a celebratory pint:-!


----------



## hun23




----------



## Fire99

hun23 said:


> View attachment 1357802
> [/Q
> UOTE]
> Very nice indeed! A must for any collection! Mine says Hi


----------



## phranxinatra

Fire99 said:


> SWEET! Congrats! Too bad you couldn't keep the 2500 PO, they look so well together.
> Now go have a celebratory pint:-!


Thanks! Believe me, I miss it a lot. Cheers!


----------



## okinana

2254.50


----------



## Comedian

My wife made me do it! b-)








231.10.43.22.01.001


----------



## solesman

Thats a cool shot 



phranxinatra said:


> This is my christmas gift from me. It's one month old now.
> View attachment 1357581


----------



## okinana




----------



## KLawPDX

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your PO. I tried on a colleagues at work today and oh my was I in love. Enjoy in great health.:-!



KLawPDX said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KLawPDX

solesman said:


> Congrats on your PO. I tried on a colleagues at work today and oh my was I in love. Enjoy in great health.:-!


Thanks! I was pretty much sure that my next watch was going to be a SubC, but as soon as I tried on the PO I was hooked. Also, the rubber strap was so comfortable I didn't want to take it off. Someday down the road maybe I'll cross that bridge, but I love my Omegas.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tillers

hun23 said:


> View attachment 1357802


Damn I'm high right now. I first looked at your picture and was processing it upside down. I thought to myself; "Damn, the guy's got some HUUUUGE forearms(thinking hand facing bottom of picture) he must weigh 500 lbs!!"

Then I realized your hand was facing up, nice wacth:roll:|>


----------



## watch_hor

watch_hor said:


> Here's Mine...
> 
> View attachment 1303206


Been very impressed with Omega, so much so that I decided to invest further in the brand...


----------



## jokr82

Ok Here I Go Again, hehe!!!


----------



## Fire99

watch_hor said:


> Been very impressed with Omega, so much so that I decided to invest further in the brand...
> 
> View attachment 1364140
> View attachment 1364141
> View attachment 1364142


Looks great- congrats! Your in the same boat as me, looking for the hattrick


----------



## Surfrider

phranxinatra said:


> This is my christmas gift from me. It's one month old now.


How nice of you! Such a good gift!


----------



## stamsd

New SM member here. Here she is:


----------



## CrunchyChickPeas

I was wondering if someone could bless me with some knowledge. While there is a thread only about seamasters, alot of the seamasters vs speedmasters thread that pop up usually result in a overwhelmingly "speedmaster" pro crowd.

My question is, what made you seamaster owners decide to go with seamasters instead of speedy's. A prominent argument I hear is "speedys have history. etc etc" while many say "you can't have a unique dive watch. They all look like tag, rolex, etc." Just trying to figure out why seamasters chose what they chose when the design elements are shared by many different dive watches.


----------



## solesman

KLawPDX said:


> Thanks! I was pretty much sure that my next watch was going to be a SubC, but as soon as I tried on the PO I was hooked. Also, the rubber strap was so comfortable I didn't want to take it off. Someday down the road maybe I'll cross that bridge, but I love my Omegas.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I recently picked up a SubC after wanting a sub forever. Sadly it wasn't as I hoped. Hey ho 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

CrunchyChickPeas said:


> I was wondering if someone could bless me with some knowledge. While there is a thread only about seamasters, alot of the seamasters vs speedmasters thread that pop up usually result in a overwhelmingly "speedmaster" pro crowd.
> 
> My question is, what made you seamaster owners decide to go with seamasters instead of speedy's. A prominent argument I hear is "speedys have history. etc etc" while many say "you can't have a unique dive watch. They all look like tag, rolex, etc." Just trying to figure out why seamasters chose what they chose when the design elements are shared by many different dive watches.


For me it's quite easy. I like 3 hand watches. A lot seamasters are 3 hand watches. Although Omega make seamaster chronos of course seamaster chrono a

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

solesman said:


> I recently picked up a SubC after wanting a sub forever. Sadly it wasn't as I hoped. Hey ho
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious as to why you don't like your Subc?


----------



## solesman

I won't go into it much here but after the usual honeymoon period I now find it uninspiring and dull looking. I just like a watch with a little more pizzazz. I guess timeless isn't for me 



Fire99 said:


> I'm curious as to why you don't like your Subc?


----------



## Originlgoods13

solesman said:


> I won't go into it much here but after the usual honeymoon period I now find it uninspiring and dull looking. I just like a watch with a little more pizzazz. I guess timeless isn't for me


I love my Submariner, because it symbolizes so much more than just a watch, it is actually related to my achievements in life


----------



## watch_hor

Fire99 said:


> Looks great- congrats! Your in the same boat as me, looking for the hattrick


Thanks, how'd you know I was looking for the hattrick! I really can't decide; SMP 300m blue, sword hands or quartz, the blue looks too much like my chrono and the sword hands looks too much like my PO. Maybe looking like a Speedy?!


----------



## beeman101

I am not a seamaster owner yet !! but very soon very soon


----------



## Fire99

watch_hor said:


> Thanks, how'd you know I was looking for the hattrick! I really can't decide; SMP 300m blue, sword hands or quartz, the blue looks too much like my chrono and the sword hands looks too much like my PO. Maybe looking like a Speedy?!


I think 3 Omegas would be the perfect number?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

beeman101 said:


> I am not a seamaster owner yet !! but very soon very soon


Which sea master will you be getting?


----------



## taposh

I joined the club today ! I joined the club today ! Did i mention I joined the club today ??!!! Finally:


----------



## KLawPDX

taposh said:


> I joined the club today ! I joined the club today ! Did i mention I joined the club today ??!!! Finally:
> 
> View attachment 1366125


Congrats on the new watch! It's a beauty. Welcome to the club. I'm sure you'll end up loving your Omega as much as I love mine, it's just a great product.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

Welcome to the club! Congrats on a great choice!


----------



## solesman

taposh said:


> I joined the club today ! I joined the club today ! Did i mention I joined the club today ??!!! Finally:
> 
> View attachment 1366125


Congrats on your Omega. It's a special feeling getting one. Just don't enjoy it too much or madness will ensue!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

solesman said:


> Which sea master will you be getting?


this one....Dan cheers!!


----------



## solesman

Very nice indeed! Enjoy in great health 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

solesman said:


> Very nice indeed! Enjoy in great health
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have been dilly dallying between getting a speedy moon watch & this. I guess i didn't go over to the dark side.


----------



## solesman

Being on this forum you will no doubt get hooked and buy several more watches in the future. I love it on here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brightstar

solesman said:


> Being on this forum you will no doubt get hooked and buy several more watches in the future. I love it on here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I love it here to , my bank balance see's things a little differently.


----------



## Fire99

brightstar said:


> I love it here to , my bank balance see's things a little differently.


Amen too that!


----------



## beeman101

solesman said:


> Being on this forum you will no doubt get hooked and buy several more watches in the future. I love it on here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already have mate (3 on the way) & same here just loving it. Im into it hook line and sinker...
I thought i was the only one around till i discovered wus !
by accident.

I saw this brand on a friends wrist called Lapitza and well bought it returned it and then as they say the rest is history.

*beeman101.4*


----------



## solesman

beeman101 said:


> I already have mate (3 on the way) & same here just loving it. Im into it hook line and sinker...
> I thought i was the only one around till i discovered wus !
> by accident.
> 
> I saw this brand on a friends wrist called Lapitza and well bought it returned it and then as they say the rest is history.
> 
> *beeman101.4*


A man after my own heart. Which other 3 are incoming? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

solesman said:


> A man after my own heart. Which other 3 are incoming?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well apart from the smp/ a Baume & mercier diver / citizen limited edition at rose gold/croc strap


----------



## solesman

That's a nice variety of watches. I should take note. I tend to stick to same style and mostly same brand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

solesman said:


> That's a nice variety of watches. I should take note. I tend to stick to same style and mostly same brand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More reason to keep and start wearing that sweet Sub!:-!
If not I would be more than happy to keep an eye on it for you


----------



## kabal_za

CrunchyChickPeas said:


> I was wondering if someone could bless me with some knowledge. While there is a thread only about seamasters, alot of the seamasters vs speedmasters thread that pop up usually result in a overwhelmingly "speedmaster" pro crowd.
> 
> My question is, what made you seamaster owners decide to go with seamasters instead of speedy's. A prominent argument I hear is "speedys have history. etc etc" while many say "you can't have a unique dive watch. They all look like tag, rolex, etc." Just trying to figure out why seamasters chose what they chose when the design elements are shared by many different dive watches.


I chose seamaster because I specifically want seamaster 2254.50 and speedmaster 3570.50.

The speedmaster will be readily available for years to come, the seamaster not so much, so when a good one came up for sale, I took it.

The 2254.50 is also the best looking omega ever IMO

here's mine


----------



## beeman101

solesman said:


> That's a nice variety of watches. I should take note. I tend to stick to same style and mostly same brand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't. I feel variety is the spice of life !

I read this forest gumpy advice somewhere

Life is like a box of watches ...........you can't just have one
& every pc you pick up there is a surprise for you.

I feel every brand has it's own ups and downs........it keeps your collecting interesting discovering new things all the time! But then thats just me probably not for everyone...
_*beeman101.10*_


----------



## rightrower

You got me thinking about getting a rolex sub date. Lol

As mentioned in other thread, I have opportunity to get either SMP or po 2500d xl at an intriguing price.

Maybe I need to schedule a meeting to try the watch out.

*cough* need to sell my watch again *cough*


----------



## unkaleong

Application accepted?


----------



## powboyz

another Seamaster added.....


----------



## solesman

unkaleong said:


> Application accepted?
> View attachment 1373141


It certainly is! Enjoy in great health 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

powboyz said:


> another Seamaster added.....


Very nice PO! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz

solesman said:


> Very nice PO!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Loevhagen

A Seamaster GMT celebrating it´s birth year signing into this thread.


----------



## Schy

Late to post!


----------



## solesman

Better late than never in that case! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

I'm so* H*appY ...
*M*y *a*lmost *N*ew *SMP
*


----------



## solesman

Enjoy your SMP in great health


----------



## beeman101

solesman said:


> Enjoy your SMP in great health


Thanks Dan !
also, finally got a lume shot correct with my ancient galaxy s1.

Can't wait for my first Canon dslr !


----------



## solesman

It's a good lume shot  lovely blue. You can't beat a Canon DSLR. Mine is an ancient 30D but it takes good enough pics for me. My iPhone is the grab and go camera for me though.


----------



## beeman101

solesman said:


> It's a good lume shot  lovely blue. You can't beat a Canon DSLR. Mine is an ancient 30D but it takes good enough pics for me. My iPhone is the grab and go camera for me though.


I phone does a good job. Ive seen and admired your pics. Not a Apple fan though. 
Getting this one : Canon EOS 600D slr ! Know anything about it?

Surprisingly photographing watches has led me to become interested in photography !
From one expensive hobby to the other. Does it ever stop?


----------



## abehr




----------



## MikeCfromLI

Double membership?


----------



## R1P

Here's mine from 2009...


----------



## powboyz

Family pic.....


----------



## Phil_P

abehr said:


> View attachment 1376293


Heaven!

I don't know how much longer I will be able to resist getting an Electric Blue to go with my 2254 and Great White. Yours looks stunning on the mesh :-!


----------



## solesman

beeman101 said:


> I phone does a good job. Ive seen and admired your pics. Not a Apple fan though.
> Getting this one : Canon EOS 600D slr ! Know anything about it?
> 
> Surprisingly photographing watches has led me to become interested in photography !
> From one expensive hobby to the other. Does it ever stop?


I'll be honest, I'm not up on recent Canon stuff as my current set up is ample for my needs. I'm sure it will do the job admirably though. Thankfully watches are now my only hobby really and I keep to a set budget. If I want a new watch then an old one has to go. This can of course change if I get a better job etc.


----------



## Ianb29

Hi

I have a Seamaster Calendar (date at 6) Cal 355 case ref 2627-7, lugg size 18mm. My interest is in a Beads of Rice Bracelet to fit the watch. I know its not original as I believe the original would have been a leather band. My guess is a 1036 bracelet with No12 end pieces would fit, anybody with experience or ideas?

Ianb29


----------



## apgrau

SMPq that I bought in 2009. Membership please


----------



## beeman101

apgrau said:


> SMPq that I bought in 2009. Membership please
> View attachment 1385447


Here you go


----------



## frenchwatchcollector

Hi,
here is my Omega Seamaster Blakexpedition chrono:


----------



## solesman

Congrats on your SMP chrono. Enjoy in great health.


----------



## Fire99

Congrats and welcome to the club-great looking SMP.


----------



## ColinW

New to me:










I'm not usually big on divers, but this one speaks to me for some reason. 
I think it's the funky blue dial and... well... it's just hot!


----------



## AndersPH

Here's mine.


----------



## beeman101

ColinW said:


> New to me:
> I'm not usually big on divers, but this one speaks to me for some reason.
> I think it's the funky blue dial and... well... it's just hot!


I second that !
Want to so bad now.


----------



## tinmanuk

yande said:


> That purchase allowed these matching His (2254.50) and Hers (2262.50) to happen.
> If you haven't done that (yet), personally, I believe that is one of the most satisfying Omega moments. I love stepping out, in sync! :-d..


couldn't agree more


----------



## Pinkelle21

Been waiting a while to officially become a member and I am so excited today with a fedex delivery it finally happened!! This is also my first omega just such a nice watch in every way and now the pics, still need to get the bracelet sized

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo

Current stable


----------



## ColinW

bluloo said:


> Current stable
> 
> View attachment 1388450
> 
> 
> View attachment 1388451
> 
> 
> View attachment 1388453


My... someone's become quite the photographer! :-!


----------



## OzO

AT is looking great, Lou! :-!


----------



## Phil_P

ColinW said:


> New to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not usually big on divers, but this one speaks to me for some reason.
> I think it's the funky blue dial and... well... it's just hot!


Love it!

I still think the Electric Blue is the best blue-dialed watch ever, although the new Skyfall AT now gives it a run for it's money. Great watch :-!


----------



## yande

apgrau said:


> SMPq that I bought in 2009. Membership please
> View attachment 1385447





beeman101 said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 1385450


I would not have been so gracious beeman, though I commend your generosity! :-! If OP had read a couple of posts of this thread, he could have worked it out himself. But then, he's owned an Omega since 2009, with 2 posts here... and he's demanding membership to this elite club?

I think a minimum of 25 posts should be the requirement for membership to such an elite club as this... See how many noobs learn to copy and paste then!!! :-d


----------



## Spudmudd

Hi hope you can help. Just been to a Omega boutique today tried on a PO liquid metal titanium and a Seamaster 300 C. My question is does anyone know if the Seamaster likely to be updated with the 8500 movement and when? Really like the Seamaster but want a in house movement .any suggestions which one to go for would be appreciated.


----------



## Tyke

My three week old SMP...my pride and joy!
I'll post some better pics when I get a little time.


----------



## solesman

ColinW said:


> My... someone's become quite the photographer! :-!


Great shots!


----------



## Merv

AndersPH said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 1387927


Approved...looks very stylish!


----------



## msp1518

My first Omega ever... Just arrived today. Sorry for the blurry iPhone pic.


----------



## ColinW

Spudmudd said:


> ...My question is does anyone know if the Seamaster likely to be updated with the 8500 movement and when?...


That's a good question and I wish I could help you. Have you tried a forum search for info?

And keep in mind the 2500 is a well regarded movement and allows for a thinner watch. I'm not saying that's better or worse or anything I'm just.. well.. I'm just saying I guess.


----------



## Brisman

G'day, I'm back in the club now after being out for a wee while.


----------



## okinana




----------



## Fire99

Brisman said:


> G'day, I'm back in the club now after being out for a wee while.


Welcome back- great watch!

Sent from my iPad Air


----------



## smarty62

My personal grail watch... I love it!! Have a nice sunday all!


----------



## davvman




----------



## dainese

smarty62 said:


> My personal grail watch... I love it!! Have a nice sunday all!


Wow. I've NEVER seen that before! Nice...

-------



















Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

I love my Vintage Seamaster...

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fire99

very nice Beeman!


----------



## beeman101

Fire99 said:


> very nice Beeman!


I have to thank mikeylacroix for this one. Am loving wearing this beautifully kept vintage 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smarty62

dainese said:


> Wow. I've NEVER seen that before! Nice...
> 
> -------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Omega 2594.52.00 Seamaster Professional Chronograph Chronometer with 3301 movement. Runns +0.5 secs per day.


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## TimeValue

I browsed the last 20 pages (from end of 2013 till Feb. 25) and did not see any of this Seamaster Professional (only one black model). There are two size of this watch in black and blue color totaling 4 watches. Can't believe not many of them show up. Are they old? not good or something? I like them but the price is out of my reach now. They all use co axial caliber 3330.


----------



## Malice 146

Mine says hello.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1234

Currently, I have these two:


----------



## ColinW

TimeValue said:


> I browsed the last 20 pages (from end of 2013 till Feb. 25) and did not see any of this Seamaster Professional (only one black model). There are two size of this watch in black and blue color totaling 4 watches. Can't believe not many of them show up. Are they old? not good or something? I like them but the price is out of my reach now. They all use co axial caliber 3330.
> View attachment 1398448


I don't know. My guess would be that people, Omegawise, who want a diver with chronograph complication tend to buy the PO (although it's a lot bigger) and those who primarily want a chronograph get a Speedmaster? :think:

Personally, with this watch, I think I would prefer the chronograph hands to be the same color as the other hands.


----------



## Loevhagen

Omega Seamaster GMT by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Rhaegar

ColinW said:


> Personally, with this watch, I think I would prefer the chronograph hands to be the same color as the other hands.


I just got one of these chronographs (although in black). It suddenly dawned on me the other day, the hands all match. Silver hands for current time, red hands for the chronograph.

Here's a picture of mine doing my daily desk diving:


----------



## smarty62

I love the new 3330 driven Seamaster chronographs. Congrats and enjoy it.!!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

Omega Seamaster GMT by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Omega Seamaster GMT by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Omega Seamaster GMT by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Omega Seamaster GMT by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Omega Seamaster GMT by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Omega Seamaster GMT by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Omega Seamaster GMT by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Omega Seamaster GMT by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Omega Seamaster GMT by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Omega Seamaster GMT by Loevhagen, on Flickr


----------



## smarty62

Great pictures!!!! Thank you!! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen

Thanks.  The vessel setting the scenery is MS Sjøkurs (former Ragnvald Jarl) built in 1956. She is now at quay at the southern part of Norway at a town called Kristiansand S. Seeing her, I couldn´t resist the scenery wearing the Omega GMT.


----------



## solesman

omega1234 said:


> Currently, I have these two:
> 
> View attachment 1399669
> 
> View attachment 1399673
> View attachment 1399674


The only thing better than a PO is 2 PO's


----------



## solesman

Loevhagen said:


> Omega Seamaster GMT by Loevhagen, on Flickr


Great shot! ;-)


----------



## mario24601

Hello!


----------



## Phil F.

Finally able to join the club!


----------



## beeman101

Any place for vintage seamaster's over here??


----------



## IAMPANDA

Can I join too?!


----------



## dainese

Recently acquired SMP. Images show a 2000 model versus the 2008 (I think). Both quartz models.


----------



## beeman101

dainese said:


> Recently acquired SMP. Images show a 2000 model versus the 2008 (I think). Both quartz models.


That's a deadly looking duo sir....
Holy Batman" said robin


----------



## amir1305

This one is mine... 

Sent from my Adorable LG G2 with J Lo on my knees


----------



## Aquavit

Let's have a change from all those bracelets:


----------



## dainese

I got a new strap for my PO (and BB) which I don't think I've shown you guys yet.


----------



## QWatchQ

Back from servicing and all as found:

Cal 500.... case # 2869-1-SC....pre-Seamonster back.... circa 1955-56. 

Original dial with correct fonts and a correctly styled crown for era....Omega logo on dial and crown match.....Omega bracelet.

Superb timekeeper


----------



## okinana




----------



## mhammer8

Welcome to the world of gentlemen...gentlemen  Just got it today.


----------



## Surfrider

IAMPANDA said:


> Can I join too?!
> View attachment 1402349


I love those and would like to own one at some point. Congrats on an awesome watch!


----------



## Surfrider

MikeCfromLI said:


> Double membership?


Single membership, but two thumbs up


----------



## Aquavit

okinana said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> ]
> 
> Nice to see one on a NATO - looks good!


----------



## beeman101

mhammer8 said:


> Welcome to the world of gentlemen...gentlemen  Just got it today.


I just cannot but help smiling when i see this watch. Love my smp too ! never get tired looking at it. The wave dial is forever mezmerising to me!! 
Great choice bud


----------



## legendontour

Its taken me a while, but I finally have a grown up watch. Always loved titanium things - bikes, watches, medical equipment. There was really only one option (in my price range!) when I decided I wanted a SMP








the 2231.50 was the only one for me. I plan on this being an everyday watch for me. Lightweight, great to look at and just allround cool make it a perfect fit for my life


----------



## Phil_P

legendontour said:


> Its taken me a while, but I finally have a grown up watch. Always loved titanium things - bikes, watches, medical equipment. There was really only one option (in my price range!) when I decided I wanted a SMP
> 
> View attachment 1406685
> 
> the 2231.50 was the only one for me. I plan on this being an everyday watch for me. Lightweight, great to look at and just allround cool make it a perfect fit for my life


Congrats - you've grabbed yourself a classic. Probably the best blue-dialed diver ever IMHO.


----------



## smarty62

Today with me








my 2234.50 with custom Bond bracelet. GMT set to KST.

Gerhard


----------



## Ast046

My po


----------



## gigel113

My 2254 with a black Sinn strap:


----------



## mhammer8

beeman101 said:


> Great choice bud


Thank you! I have wanted one of these forever but am only really an affordables collector! I got a great chance I couldn't pass up so it turns out 10-11 affordables equals something nice  I'm going to keep this one forever and pass it on. I know it's like the cliche entry-level "working luxury" watch, but I feel like I would take it over anything else. I can look at it all day, I even slept with it on!


----------



## stefano11

first omega ....and still new to me grey AT8500 ...decided to go 41.5mm to be used more on the sporty rather than dressy side...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW

Ast046 said:


> My po


What PO? ;-)


----------



## mhammer8

I need a date complication. And finding a classic looking Speedmaster with one is really hard and expensive.


----------



## Surfrider

mhammer8 said:


> I need a date complication...


Same here


----------



## vivalahatch

Ooh, I want in!

Two weeks, and I can't get enough of it!


----------



## Ast046

My PO.
Sorry for the bad pic quality. 
Great watch though. 
Couldn't be more happy with it.


----------



## solesman

Welcome to the club. The pics look good to me.



Ast046 said:


> My PO.
> Sorry for the bad pic quality.
> Great watch though.
> Couldn't be more happy with it.


----------



## Fire99

Ast046 said:


> My PO.
> Sorry for the bad pic quality.
> Great watch though.
> Couldn't be more happy with it.


Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## Ast046

Fire99 said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club!


Thank you!


----------



## pal51961

New member, new watch. Thanks.


----------



## solesman

Welcome to the club "Mr Bond" 



pal51961 said:


> New member, new watch. Thanks.


----------



## giosaurus rex

Recently picked this up from WUS&#8230; removed the lovely Sig Sauer P938 SAS from picture.


----------



## solesman

giosaurus rex said:


> Recently picked this up from WUS&#8230; the 2255.80 that is.
> 
> View attachment 1411670


Congrats on your electric blue but I would advise that you remove the firearm pic and post another. It's against forum rules.

Enjoy in great health 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

pal51961 said:


> New member, new watch. Thanks.


Welcome to the club! Great looking watch! Mine says hi!


----------



## Fire99

giosaurus rex said:


> Recently picked this up from WUS&#8230; removed the lovely Sig Sauer P938 SAS from picture.


Great watch! Welcome to the club!


----------



## tsimtcu8

I can't seem to make myself wear my other 2 anymore it's only this


----------



## cwehr1

Just got this on Saturday, can't take it off my wrist.


----------



## solesman

tsimtcu8 said:


> I can't seem to make myself wear my other 2 anymore it's only this
> View attachment 1415902


The PO has that effect on many people. Enjoy in good health 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

cwehr1 said:


> Just got this on Saturday, can't take it off my wrist.


Beautiful PO sir. I think you will have that feeling for a good while yet.

Enjoy in good health 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguar E

Mine says hello 2 U all

Omega 1000m/3300ft










Omega 600m/1200ft AKA PloProf










The Montreal AKA Albatros










The Big Blue










The Bullhead


----------



## Brisman

^^^^^^^

Fantastic collection mate, I really like them all.


----------



## dainese

Had the lucky chance to try on a wus member's sm300. Very nice!










Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

tsimtcu8 said:


> I can't seem to make myself wear my other 2 anymore it's only this
> View attachment 1415902


Great looking watch, it looks good with anything. Congrats!


----------



## Fire99

Jaguar E said:


> Mine says hello 2 U all
> 
> Omega 1000m/3300ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega 600m/1200ft AKA PloProf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Montreal AKA Albatros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Big Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bullhead


Stunning collection- well done!


----------



## TimeValue

I have the SMPc 212.30.41.20.01.003 and found its second hand is longer than the pic shown on its official website. While the other 007 model shows a longer second hands. How does your model look on the second hand? Look at the small red tip on the second hand.


----------



## msp1518

Never did get my "card" from when I posted a couple weeks ago. Ironically enough I sent the watch back (undescribed flaw) and bought another. And this she...
















Auction pic (I got it off the bay)...


----------



## TheRaconteur

Haven't posted any photos in a while, so here we go.


----------



## solesman

Nice shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmickdewey

SMPc on custom Europelli "North of Cordovan"Chocolate Horween leather.

Deep, rich and full of character! The watch looks great too.


----------



## Airborne6176

My pair of Omegas, SMP 2500 & PO 8500. Card(s), please?


----------



## Fire99

Airborne6176 said:


> My pair of Omegas, SMP 2500 & PO 8500.
> 
> View attachment 1431055


Great set of Seamasters!


----------



## Buchmann69

Sunset last night













Late start this morning








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Must not look at the orange. Must not, must not


----------



## Kid_A

IMHO perfect combination...



gigel113 said:


> My 2254 with a black Sinn strap:


----------



## Kid_A

in one word: extraordinary)


mario24601 said:


> Hello!
> View attachment 1401121


----------



## Kid_A

cool one...


okinana said:


>


----------



## gigel113

Kid_A said:


> IMHO perfect combination...


Thanks! I find it very suiting, and it's also very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Brisman

I don't think I put my new POC in this thread yet.

Here we go with my SM300.


----------



## Jerm5784

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

Jerm5784 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and welcome to the club.


----------



## beeman101

Jerm5784 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on a beautifull pc. Welcome omegaeer!!!


----------



## dnathaniel

My AT8500 on Croco...


----------



## yetirider

Went to buy my Longines today as saw this on the way. The Longines seemed light
and very bright.
So went back for a look, no marks it looks mint and the shop provided a two year guarantee.
I had no plans to buy a second hand watch but the price seemed right after a quick chat it was
adjusted down, its what I wanted to pay so I guess i'm happy,
One thing i'm not sure of the bezel is fixed, and i'm not sure if its correct for this model
or if its broken?


----------



## Fire99

yetirider said:


> Went to buy my Longines today as saw this on the way. The Longines seemed light
> and very bright.
> So went back for a look, no marks it looks mint and the shop provided a two year guarantee.
> I had no plans to buy a second hand watch but the price seemed right after a quick chat it was
> adjusted down, its what I wanted to pay so I guess i'm happy,
> One thing i'm not sure of the bezel is fixed, and i'm not sure if its correct for this model
> or if its broken?


Congrats- great buy and a great looking watch!


----------



## chenn

My newly acquired po


----------



## Scottishmale86

Not the best pic camera phone


----------



## GregBe

Just in yesterday. My SMPc


----------



## Fire99

GregBe said:


> Just in yesterday. My SMPc
> 
> View attachment 1436288
> View attachment 1436289


Great choice-beautiful looking watch! Enjoy!


----------



## davvman




----------



## Golfkings

Better late than never. Not sure if photo will load from client site. If it fails, will load from home later.


----------



## macotono

Here are my three omegas, salud.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macotono

solesman said:


> Your certainly in the club with 3!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

macotono said:


> Here are my three omegas, salud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your certainly in the club with 3!


----------



## blenng83

Finally, after more than a year of looking at it, I have picked up a SMPc yesterday. I have always been a fan of the skeletonized hands and I absolutely love the blue dial and bezel. The watch feels absolutely perfectly on my wrist!


----------



## amygdala

I only have 2 Seamasters


----------



## Fire99

blenng83 said:


> Finally, after more than a year of looking at it, I have picked up a SMPc yesterday. I have always been a fan of the skeletonized hands and I absolutely love the blue dial and bezel. The watch feels absolutely perfectly on my wrist!
> 
> View attachment 1450767


Congrats, great looking watch! You can't beat the skeleton hands and the Omega blue!


----------



## powboyz

Family update......PO added....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iwan

I finally got my very first Omega today, the Sea Master Planet Ocean 45.5mm!
I'm soooo happy. I got it as a gift from my wonderful wife.


----------



## Fire99

Iwan said:


> I finally got my very first Omega today, the Sea master Planet Ocean 45.5mm!
> I'm soooo happy. I got it as a gift from my wonderful wife.


Congratulations on a great looking watch and a great wife for buying it for you! Enjoy!


----------



## Pvt-Public

Here's mine, I don't know anything about it except it has 2 ref numbers on the case back 168.022 and 166.028 cal. 563 and i believe it was purchased mid to late 1960's.


----------



## yande

Iwan said:


> I finally got my very first Omega today, the Sea master Planet Ocean 45.5mm!
> I'm soooo happy. I got it as a gift from my wonderful wife.


If (IMHO) you are going to own a single Omega, the PO is the one to have. I just spent 7 weeks wearing mine, and still want to put it on. (And I have a few to choose from)
Congratulations mate, on the watch, but more so on your wife. Great taste!! Cheers!! Wear it in Health and longevity!


----------



## Shade

I welcome myself to the club!


----------



## Hoppyjr

powboyz said:


> Family update......PO added....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Jack! Great watch.


----------



## Falker11

I was out of the club for about 19 hours when I traded in my SMP 300m for the 45.5 PO 8500.

Out with the old









In with the new


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ well done, congrats!


----------



## Iwan

View attachment 1460353


Great choice!
I've got the same one!

Why did you pick the orange numerals?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Falker11

Iwan said:


> Great choice!
> I've got the same one!
> 
> Why did you pick the orange numerals?


Quite simply I really like orange. I have an Orange Monster too that I wear when I'm doing yard/car work.

It was a close call between this model and the orange bezel version but thought it might be less versatile of a daily wearer, and I really liked the look of the ceramics in this bezel.

I'll be wearing it with the black rubber strap w/ orange sticking when it arrives to me. Will probably only wear the bracelet when I need a more formal look.

The solid orange strap would be a bit overkill for me.

-Falker


----------



## HugoSon

Love mine.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Been "part of this club" on and off for years, but thought I'd subscribe officially given my latest purchase:


----------



## Fire99

Welcome to the club- great purchase!


----------



## asonstuf

My new to me aqua terra









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Munky007

This beauty arrived 3 days ago:


----------



## solesman

Falker11 said:


> Quite simply I really like orange. I have an Orange Monster too that I wear when I'm doing yard/car work.
> 
> It was a close call between this model and the orange bezel version but thought it might be less versatile of a daily wearer, and I really liked the look of the ceramics in this bezel.
> 
> I'll be wearing it with the black rubber strap w/ orange sticking when it arrives to me. Will probably only wear the bracelet when I need a more formal look.
> 
> The solid orange strap would be a bit overkill for me.
> 
> -Falker


I look forward to seeing lots of photos when you receive your strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

HugoSon said:


> Love mine.


Big congrats and a nice pic to boot ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf

asonstuf said:


> My new to me aqua terra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Here's a better shot. It's really hard to capture the blue:









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

asonstuf said:


> Here's a better shot. It's really hard to capture the blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Wow! Very nice.


----------



## HugoSon

solesman said:


> Big congrats and a nice pic to boot ;-)


Thanks.


----------



## asonstuf

mario24601 said:


> Wow! Very nice.


Thanks! I spent about a year looking for the "one" watch - the one that could do it all. It was essential that the watch be able to go from third party warehouses in the morning to evening client dinners all in the same day without skipping a beat. I find this discretely and honorably moves in all circles.
Interestingly, it wasn't even on my list of possibles. It's newer younger ( and much flashier) brother was, but after trying that one on, I decided it wasn't for me. This one came up used from a reputable seller here in Italy, so I jumped on it and couldn't be happier.
My other watches are getting jealous...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## davvman

Gentlemen


----------



## dainese

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_H

First Omega..from this weekend!!New band and crystal soon!Sorry for the crummy sideways pic.


----------



## goodtogreat

Hi, can I have a card please

With help from HAL 9000


----------



## Jimithesaint

Not sure if I've ever officially joined?!!










My PO LM ti 42mm!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Stop it Jim! Damn it! :-d



Jimithesaint said:


> Not sure if I've ever officially joined?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PO LM ti 42mm!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimithesaint

Ha!ha!! You can talk dan...been lovin those pics of yours!!  your a bad influence!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degauss

My first Seamaster. ...










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

Degauss said:


> My first Seamaster. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Great first choice! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## DaveW

Jimithesaint said:


> Not sure if I've ever officially joined?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PO LM ti 42mm!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks beautiful. I want that but black!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yande

DaveW said:


> That looks beautiful. I want that but black!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you elaborate DaveW on what you mean by ButBlack? I wouldn't have asked, but the OP's dial does look black to me. Perhaps there is another shade, butblack? :-d:-d

Just having a laugh mate. Yep, you guessed it at your expense.

regards, and you owe me! :-d:-d


----------



## Cymruambyth

Here it is&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Degauss said:


> My first Seamaster. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Snap! Great choice&#8230;. beautiful watches aren't they?


----------



## nweash

My first Omega.


----------



## Fire99

nweash said:


> My first Omega.


Congratulations on your first but not last Omega! Enjoy!


----------



## MuRph77

Black SMPc


----------



## Oldmcdonald1

New strap! F71 WUS!


----------



## StephenAndrew

Just got this today, loving it so far.










Time to say goodbye to my old friend, the 2531.80. It's been a great watch, but it was time to move on to something new.









Guess the exposure time ;-)


----------



## ColinW

StephenAndrew said:


> Guess the exposure time ;-)


31 seconds? :think:


----------



## poppo

1969's Seamaster 120










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenAndrew

ColinW said:


> 31 seconds? :think:


According to my camera, it was 30s...but you're right, it does look more like 31 or even 32s to me.

Another shot of the new addition b-)


----------



## mario24601

Mrenaerts said:


> New strap! F71 WUS!


Great picture capturing the waves.


----------



## MrNurse




----------



## Bohner

Part of the club!


----------



## Dugan27

Hi Guys,

This arrived yesterday....





















My second Omega along with a Speedy Pro. So far, very happy!


----------



## tsimtcu8

Visited the Omega boutique while in New York today for a bracelet adjustment to tighten my dive clasp. Cool place worth stopping by if you're in town


----------



## hun23




----------



## Tangoki

Hello!

Really happy to join this club. Got mine yesterday, took a long time to save up but it was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## DocJekl

My Seamasters...


----------



## DougW2

Question from a newbie...

This SMP is up for auction this weekend and I can't seem to find this model with a black dial and (most likely) the 1120 movement anywhere on the web. Does anyone know the model number? TIA.


----------



## ColinW

DougW2 said:


> Question from a newbie...
> 
> This SMP is up for auction this weekend and I can't seem to find this model with a black dial and (most likely) the 1120 movement anywhere on the web. Does anyone know the model number? TIA.
> View attachment 1525507


Sorry, I can't help you, but it's a great pic! :-!

But, for some reason, the case seems small... :think:


----------



## DocJekl

DougW2 said:


> Question from a newbie...
> 
> This SMP is up for auction this weekend and I can't seem to find this model with a black dial and (most likely) the 1120 movement anywhere on the web. Does anyone know the model number? TIA.
> View attachment 1525507


I think that is the 36mm midsize but it should have a 2500 movement inside, right?
Ref number 212.30.36.20.01.001


----------



## Ric Capucho

1969-70 Omega Seamaster 120 166.088.

Ric


----------



## DougW2

Larry, if 2500, wouldn't it be marked "Co-Axial". This is why it's confusing. Looks like a black version of my 2531.80, which I cannot verify exists.


----------



## DIV




----------



## Malice 146

My new addition.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone

Feels good to finally have a SMP.


----------



## tobach

Have owned this baby for a month now. Just love it. PO 8500 45mm with bracelet and OEM rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javier.marti

View attachment 1529726

Seamaster gmt 50th. Bezel in "sunrise" configuration.


----------



## DKS2375

Here is mine.


----------



## mitadoc

Trustworthy SMP 2531.80


----------



## dainese

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0508

Just got my Seamaster Professional 2561.80


----------



## marathonisti




----------



## jimmbob

After wanting one for years I finally bought my Seamaster from a fellow WUS member back in September. Here we are in sunny London.


----------



## wwwppp

My collection so far...


----------



## daleks

Here's one part of my collection. Seamaster Vancouver Winter Olympic Edition, MontBlanc Timewalker, LeCoultre Memodate and Rolex DateJust SS. Not in this picture I also have a Rolex Seadweller and two dual tone datejust one with gold and one with Blue dial. And a few TAGs, Aquaracer, Aquaracer Chrono, Formula 1, and a Carrera.

What I really want next is a Aqua Terra in dual tone.


----------



## Winblows

This is my second Omega (so far). The first one (a vintage Seamaster too), I gave to my father.
It's with my watchmaker right now for cleaning and adjustment. I took a few pictures of it before then.


----------



## Malice 146

SMP GMT

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchvaultnyc

Yay! Count me in!


----------



## Sexitano

My GoodPlanet ..........


----------



## smarty62

Sexitano said:


> My GoodPlanet ..........


In my opinion the only real GMT from Omega. The PO GMT is an absolute beauty. If I didn't had the 2234.50 I would ge a GoodPlanet for shure!!!


----------



## captainh0wdy




----------



## Boone

My earlier photo disappeared. Can't let that happen.


----------



## watchvaultnyc

OK how do we get the badge?


----------



## GregBe

Just picked this up yesterday...grail watch for me


----------



## uansari1

Just picked this up yesterday. I decided I had to continue the family trend and have a Seamaster, just as my father and grandfather before him.

So far I'm loving this piece.










Edit: Sorry for the lousy camera-phone pic.


----------



## tomatoes

My current Seamaster. In brilliant orange.


----------



## everestx

Excellent choice!


----------



## ominguela

My new baby









Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## sjgreen

Hey everyone. New member here.

This is my 4 year old SMP on a Hirsch Mobile strap.


----------



## Fire99

sjgreen said:


> Hey everyone. New member here.
> 
> This is my 4 year old SMP on a Hirsch Mobile strap.
> 
> View attachment 1557915


Welcome to the club- looks great on your wrist, enjoy!


----------



## DocJekl

This just arrived - the plan is to give it to my teenage son, but worried a mid-size might be too small in his eyes, although for me I'm used to normal size watches. Okay for a 5'-7" 175 lb kid if I okay on a 5'-9" 230 lb adult here?


----------



## jopex

^ I think it will fit it him nicely but I guess that depends on what kind of watches does he like to wear. I thought about getting smp midsize for my wife..


----------



## DocJekl

jopex said:


> ^ I think it will fit it him nicely but I guess that depends on what kind of watches does he like to wear. I thought about getting smp midsize for my wife..


He's wearing a fairly large 44mm Luminox Colormark Black Out, and a large Citizen 300M dive watch right now, as well as a 42mm Citizen titanium perpetual calendar. They look a little big on him to me, but he seems to be of the generation gravitating to larger watches.

I think the watch is the right size for him, but maybe I made a mistake buying him a mid-size just because the price was too good to pass up for a 10 year old watch with a 1-year warranty and such strong lume. It doesn't look bad on me if I wear it closer to my wrist, and for years I wore 36-38mm watches, but now even I feel more comfortable with a 40-42mm watch.

I may flip this to get a 2254 or similar, since he wasn't all over me about how much he likes and can he borrow it, like he does with my other watches (SMP Chrono, PO, Submariner). I promised him a nice watch when he made Eagle Scout, and I don't think the Citizen perpetual calendar I gave him for $240 qualifies. He paid for his 2 dive watches himself, and that could have gone towards a single nicer watch.

The photo is misleading, since it doesn't include enough of me to tell if it's too small or not. It's too big for my wife, and she hated it when I made her try it on (5'1" 130 lbs), but she is into more dainty watches with no value.


----------



## jopex

larryganz said:


> The photo is misleading, since it doesn't include enough of me to tell if it's too small or not. It's too big for my wife, and she hated it when I made her try it on (5'1" 130 lbs), but she is into more dainty watches with no value.


Yeah I fear that my wife would hate it to.. she likes the same watches as yours. I did make a test buy and got her a citizen eco drive (great value watch btw) and she hated it at first but she's starting to warm up towards it. It was too heavy on a bracelet for her so I've put it on a vintage tropic rubber. At least she wears it now. 










In any case I hope your kid will know to appreciate your gesture and that he'll love the watch.


----------



## sjgreen

Fire99 said:


> Welcome to the club- looks great on your wrist, enjoy!


thanks, how do I get the card for my signature?


----------



## DocJekl

sj, try to right click on this image to save to your computer, then upload to something like imageshack or photobucket and get the URL, then edit your signature line to add it.


----------



## Soh1982

Here is mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasin

Here is my new-to-me 2531.80


----------



## rackness

Love this thing!


----------



## Joaqs

Here's mine, one of the most beautiful vintage watches I own.
















Glad to have caught one in such good condition.


----------



## ColinW

lunasin said:


> Here is my new-to-me 2531.80
> 
> View attachment 1564066


Nice watch! :-!

And your 1st post in almost 2 years?! Kudos! Keep 'em coming! :-!


----------



## ColinW

Joaqs said:


> Here's mine, one of the most beautiful vintage watches I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have caught one in such good condition.


i thought that was a Speedmaster at first! :-d


----------



## uansari1

Couple more pics of my piece...










..and another shot so you can see what color it is... Love how it changes shades!


----------



## Hobdoken




----------



## TysonJones

I have a Planet Ocean but figured I'd post my vintage 1956 Seamaster that I inherited from my great grandfather.


----------



## DanOmega

Falker11 said:


> I was out of the club for about 19 hours when I traded in my SMP 300m for the 45.5 PO 8500.
> 
> Out with the old
> 
> View attachment 1460351
> 
> 
> In with the new
> 
> View attachment 1460353


Looks great mate!!!


----------



## DanOmega

smarty62 said:


> My personal grail watch... I love it!! Have a nice sunday all!


Nice! Fierce...


----------



## vintageguy

my first fine watch. I bought it new from an AD in 1974 for $175.


----------



## Joaqs

vintageguy said:


> my first fine watch. I bought it new from an AD in 1974 for $175.


Very nice rallye dial, I like it a lot! : )


----------



## OhDark30

Can I join?
















My collection is mostly Russian and affordable vintage, but couldn't resist this dial (have been trying to 'get' it in a photo ever since - these are the best efforts so far)


----------



## Camera Bill

Just in, new to me.
2201.50/2500d


----------



## lunasin

ColinW said:


> Nice watch! :-!
> 
> And your 1st post in almost 2 years?! Kudos! Keep 'em coming! :-!


Yeah I would have joined the fray sooner, but i had a kid between now and then, so priorities shifted before I could get my first omega ;-)


----------



## caboer

New member of my seamaster family





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonball

.....


----------



## DaveW

Back in the club 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Looks superb Dave!!!



DaveW said:


> Back in the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## davvman

My SMP Chrono went through the Watzmann East face last weekend.

Studying the wall:









Having successfully gone through:


----------



## cfw

My first SMP, a 2nd generation pre Bond

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shell77

New member.

Hoping my Chrono is a worthy candidate!


----------



## Fire99

Shell77 said:


> New member.
> 
> Hoping my Chrono is a worthy candidate!


Congrats- great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone 5s


----------



## kingdom7




----------



## kingdom7

My humble collection....


----------



## sjgreen

kingdom7 said:


> View attachment 1578887
> View attachment 1578889


Quite a collection! Hope they all don't need a service at the same time.


----------



## kingdom7

Me neither  the Sinn is up for sale though so please spread the good word. A little history; the first pic consisting of the Ploprof, Speedy(s), and SMPs were inherited from my Dad and my Grandpa spanning close to 40 years.


----------



## uansari1

How can each of those watches be set to a different time?


----------



## DocJekl

uansari1 said:


> How can each of those watches be set to a different time?


Because they aren't running.

They ran down in the display/storage box, which doesn't keep them wound up. That's less wear and tear on the watch if you only wind them when you use them, but you should wind them a few times a year to keep the oils moving around.


----------



## kingdom7

Good eye Larry. Yes on that occasion I gave them a wake up call...so to speak. The daily driver is still my planet ocean and Aqua Terra. I do get to cheat once in a while and wear the IWC.


----------



## Tim Davidson

Hey guys new to the forum and also watches in general! I am currently looking for a nice watch to enter the work force and I think I found one on ebay and was just hoping someone could double check with what the guy is saying that its authentic and also worth my wild for the price. He is offering me $400 for a buy it now price. Link below.. please feel free to refer me to another watch if you think its a better option.

Vintage Omega Seamaster 30 Ref 14390 61 SC Cal 285 Manual Winding Men&apos;s Watch | eBay

Thanks for your time,
Tim


----------



## ColinW

I can't speak as to its value but, at "35mm (approx)", it's very small by today's standard. 

Unless, of course, you have a 5" wrist.


----------



## DKS2375

An old favorite, Seamaster 200


----------



## DocJekl

I'd buy it.


----------



## GeorgeT

My first Seamaster:


----------



## TysonJones

A few more pics after my polish job yesterday on the 1955 Omega Seamaster.


----------



## dunstan12

I need a replacement movement (entire insides) for a 2004 Omega seamaster. I think it is an 1120. Any advice on where to get etc. Thanks.


----------



## dainese

Note the reflection of some worker's on break in Sydney trying to get some sun.


----------



## andygray8

Can I join?



http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u505/andygray8/mobile%20uploads/2014-07/2014-07/2B3CEF72-(I'M A SCAMMER)-4D53-A508-FA32EB2CE699_zpszw2aku0e.jpg


----------



## aljones27

After 18 months or so on the bracelet I though it was about time I played with some straps.
First up a black and grey nato which seems to go very well with the black SMPc.

SMPc-3 by aljones27, on Flickr


----------



## Kluber

Some beautiful pieces here! I'll add mine


----------



## Rob Roberts




----------



## col

Here's my 2531.80 on olive nato

http://1drv.ms/1AaJG0z


----------



## NA5AR

My first omega. I love it!


----------



## QWatchQ

Out today with my 165.024


----------



## OnUr6

Here are my 3...........


----------



## tekong

Another omega


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## Trojanhov

Do I get a card if I have an Aquaterra 8500?


----------



## gigel113

What goes well with Omega 2254?



Maybe the SM300 vintage one


----------



## Daso

Back in the club


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DanOmega

Hello everyone!

New to the club 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IPG

Does this get me in the club?


----------



## iLiveWithWatches




----------



## mesaboogie18

2201.50 on Isofrane


----------



## hun23

SMP


----------



## medranovalle

mthwatch said:


> Thanks to you all for your input on this little card we're about to give out...
> 
> Post here if you own a Seamaster - of any kind and any date of production. No exclusions. I know there was a lot of interest in a "Seamaster Professional" club...so I guess we'll have to have one too! Why not?
> 
> Just post a pic of your Seamaster here and we'll give you a card - and you can do what you like with it. I've seen a couple people use it in their signatures and I think it looks really good. If you need help resizing it to fit, let me know.
> 
> I'll get the bal rolling....and I finally get my own card!
> 
> Mike
> 
> This is my new 45.5mm PO on stainless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my club membership!


Hi! How can I do to belong to this club?
Picked up a SMPc lat week 
Thank you


----------



## Will3020

I'm in too but can't post a pic until she comes out of the AD. It's now sitting there getting all polished up for photos ops. Will post pics soon. b-)|>


----------



## gigel113

The old and the not so new SM300


----------



## wrist.time

New to me as of last week. Haven't taken it off since!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billr

medranovalle said:


> Hi! How can I do to belong to this club?
> Picked up a SMPc lat week
> Thank you


Just copy and paste one of the club images into your signature.


----------



## Tim Davidson

Quick question I always see people asking to see the back case and being able to tell whether its a frankinwatch or not. Could someone explain to me how to figure that out??

Thanks for your time,
Tim


----------



## jimbow

Tim Davidson said:


> Quick question I always see people asking to see the back case and being able to tell whether its a frankinwatch or not. Could someone explain to me how to figure that out??
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> Tim


Really good question and something I am trying to get to grips with myself at the moment. Hopefully more knowledgeable people than myself will chime in with additional points and correct me where my basic knowledge is lacking or incorrect.

On the case back you should be able to see the case reference number which you can use to look up the watch on the Omega online database. The online database provides information on the watch including year of production, movement, dimensions, material, etc. along with a picture of the model. You can compare this information to the watch itself and see if it matches or whether the watch looks like a different model, different material or has a different movement (franken or fake) or whether the dial differs (probably a redial).

Also, whilst the case back is off, check the movement calibre and serial number and check they both fit with the year of manufacture and the movement specified on the online database.

The movement components should ideally all be the same colour and age otherwise it suggests components may have been replaced or acquired from different sources (possibly part of a repair as the component(s) wore out out or a franken).

Finally the case back can also sometimes provide information on when the watch has been serviced as the dates of service are sometimes scratched into the case back.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Davidson

jimbow said:


> Really good question and something I am trying to get to grips with myself at the moment. Hopefully more knowledgeable people than myself will chime in with additional points and correct me where my basic knowledge is lacking or incorrect.
> 
> On the case back you should be able to see the case reference number which you can use to look up the watch on the Omega online database. The online database provides information on the watch including year of production, movement, dimensions, material, etc. along with a picture of the model. You can compare this information to the watch itself and see if it matches or whether the watch looks like a different model, different material or has a different movement (franken or fake) or whether the dial differs (probably a redial).
> 
> Also, whilst the case back is off, check the movement calibre and serial number and check they both fit with the year of manufacture and the movement specified on the online database.
> 
> The movement components should ideally all be the same colour and age otherwise it suggests components may have been replaced or acquired from different sources (possibly during a repair as the component wore out out or a franken).
> 
> Finally the case back can also sometimes provide information on when the watch has been serviced as the dates of service are sometimes scratched into the case back.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


awesome thanks for your help!


----------



## Seamaster GMT

Great site, just joined. I have a Seamaster 300M GMT and was looking to switch the bracelet out for a strap, found the site looking for pictures so I figured I would contribute.

i just picked up this black leather band with a carbon look and blue stitching, and also added a cheap deployment clasp.


----------



## stissot

My PO:










My wife's AT:


----------



## mesaboogie18

Planet Ocean 2201.50 on Hirsch Duke leather strap and Hirsch Sport single fold deployant


----------



## Frenchguy

It all started with a 1967 SM300


----------



## ddldave




----------



## thorien




----------



## Jeep99dad

Some amazing SMP pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mrwatchusername

Just got this yesterday: -


----------



## fskywalker

duplicated


----------



## fskywalker

ddldave said:


>


Awesome! Is that green minute marker in green standard on that model?


----------



## ddldave

fskywalker said:


> Awesome! Is that green minute marker in green standard on that model?


Yes it is, for both the blue and black models. The pearl also glows green. I wish the lume was all blue or all green though.


----------



## Rob Roberts




----------



## fskywalker

ddldave said:


> Yes it is, for both the blue and black models. The pearl also glows green. I wish the lume was all blue or all green though.


Thanks! Very nice looking. I just ordered an used, mid size SMP Coaxial (2222.80.00 with 2500D movement) with the blue wave JB dial (like a lot that dial, last of its kind since new ones comes like yours) to replace my 2551.80; will post pictures once I get it !


----------



## ddldave

fskywalker said:


> Thanks! Very nice looking. I just ordered an used, mid size SMP Coaxial (2222.80.00 with 2500D movement) with the blue wave JB dial (like a lot that dial, last of its kind since new ones comes like yours) to replace my 2551.80; will post pictures once I get it !


Not sure if the wavy dial has green like on minute hand and pearl with the rest being blue. I know the 212 models do.


----------



## mario24601

Had a NOS Tropic laying around. What you guys think? With curved ends the gap doesn't look too bad.


----------



## picklepossy

This will arrive on Tuesday.

Borrowed picture. SMPc Blue. Love that green minute hand with the bezel pip.










Actual watch being shipped. This blue makes it look black.


----------



## fskywalker

picklepossy said:


> This will arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> Borrowed picture. SMPc Blue. Love that green minute hand with the bezel pip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual watch being shipped. This blue makes it look black.


Sweet! Very nice looking, congrats!!!!!


----------



## picklepossy

Just arrived.


----------



## jopex

One more Seamaster added to the club. 
This one is vintage SM 30, watch is in a nice condition and I'm liking it so far.


















With the rest of the Omega family:









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fskywalker

Nice family! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1ntense

mitadoc said:


>


Can I ask what strap that is please?


----------



## fskywalker

Newest member in the family: It's a boy !!!!

I just received today my mint Omega Seamaster Professional, coaxial, mid size, reference 2222.80.00 with the very nice James Bond blue wave dial. The watch has a S/N 855XXXXX, with a 2500D calibre / caliber, making it one of the latest of this series to be fabricated. A picture is below (crown was not yet in as just put it on time; kind of crappy picture with my Iphone 5; need to take a better picture like the ones posted here!)


----------



## mitadoc

1ntense said:


> Can I ask what strap that is please?


Sure, you can. It is Eulit Perlon. 
Unfortunately, they are not currently available on the website yellys.ch I used an year ago , so try to search the net where to source one.


----------



## rfortson

All you young'uns, step aside for Grandpappy! 1954 Seamaster with the Cal 344 bumper automatic. On a vintage beads of rice bracelet.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

picklepossy said:


> Just arrived.


Dial is awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

jopex said:


> One more Seamaster added to the club.
> This one is vintage SM 30, watch is in a nice condition and I'm liking it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the rest of the Omega family:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


That SM30 is just WOW!! Fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## T. Wong




----------



## jopex

Jeep99dad said:


> That SM30 is just WOW!! Fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice! :beer:

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TattooedYorkie

Hi All
I'm new to this set of forums and a just checking in with my newly purchased Seamaster 300 Driver Chrono. Serial number 8762xxxx.


----------



## fskywalker

Very nice!! Welcome to the club!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XF-56




----------



## Will3020

In the Club










Nicely cleaned and polished.


----------



## trancewidth1

My Bond 2531 on an Omega dark blue rubber strap (looks like it was made by Isofrane OEM for OMEGA) in the Florida sun


----------



## mario24601

trancewidth1 said:


> My Bond 2531 on an Omega dark blue rubber strap (looks like it was made by Isofrane OEM for OMEGA) in the Florida sun


Is strap flipped?


----------



## fskywalker

Very nice looking! :-d


----------



## fskywalker

Very nice watch? What is the model?


----------



## HOPELESS

Does this count? Just picked it up today, absolute love here


----------



## ddldave

I know the SMPc doesn't have a silicone balance spring, but it sure makes the picture look a lot nicer.


----------



## Will3020

ddldave said:


>


Superb photo of the Seahorse that rules !


----------



## ddldave

Will3020 said:


> Superb photo of the Seahorse that rules !


Thanks mate, here's another.


----------



## huy1

Just acquired my first Seamaster. 14k gold filled and not even on a strap yet! Had to share.


----------



## Delirious

Despite it being late here my SMP Planet Ocean wanted to play.


----------



## tekong

Trying a new strap


----------



## trancewidth1

Love that strap! Have the same one in dark blue on my 2531.80!


----------



## Phil_P

Got the black Isofrane on my 2254.50









I did try the OEM rubber dive strap. It looks great but I found it nowhere near as comfortable as the Isofrane so I flipped it.


----------



## baytwenty3

Love my GoldenEye SMP 2541.80 with the Hirsch blue leather strap. Even bought a genuine Omega buckle to match


----------



## Paul SW

baytwenty3 said:


> Love my GoldenEye SMP 2541.80 with the Hirsch blue leather strap. Even bought a genuine Omega buckle to match


----------



## Bender.Folder

20140922000024LLS - HostingPics.net - Hbergement d'images gratuit

May I join ?


----------



## soaking.fused

Ω Seamaster Professional
220150

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## Recoil Rob

I'd like to join this club but it would be helpful if there a website that outlined the different variations of this watch's last 10 years or so.

I'm looking for a 41mm 300 Seamaster Pro with a Black wave face and "Seamaster" in red or orange. Also if available, titanium. Seems the titaniums don't have the colored lettering.

There are 3 sizes of this, correct? 36, 41 & 45mm?

When did "wave" dials stop?

And finally, I've seen some with a "007" gun at the seven position, not for me, but others advertised as James Bond watches but don't seem to have any markings of such. Is this a specific model or just a way to say it's the same model Daniel Craig wore in Casino Royal?

thanks, Rob


----------



## Bender.Folder

Hey Rob, I don't know about a SMP in 45mm, I think only the Planet Ocean comes in such a size. 28mm for the lady model then 36 and 41 for mid&full size ones. The chronograph SMP is about 41.5mm if I'm not mistaken.

I own a quartz Blue waved model from '07 and I love it. The 'Bond' bracelet seems not getting the love it deserves in my opinion. Even sized tightly I love how it wraps around the wrist and it's comfy. SMP's also look good dressed down on sportier bands.

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...gs-switzerland-new-member-intro-omega_smp.jpg heres mine on a Hirsch Robby.

Don't forget pics when you found yours 

--------------------------------------

View attachment 1641892


First day with the Po on the wrist.

Might do a review even if I think my skills in this art are quite ridiculous . I was a bit underwhelmed as I opened the box, gotta admit that. The 42mm seemed tiny in this large box and I unpacked it in a dark room at night. Wrong thing to do ! Under natural light I admire how it is nicely brushed and polished, the double AR coating and the lume is sick.

A quick smartphone photograph to show how it wears compared to my Certina Ds diver.


----------



## Marx34

Hi all here's my 45mm po


----------



## Bender.Folder

Nice one. Love the orange Seamaster logo, wish they did the same on the older ones .

Did you leave the word Heavy appear on the picture on purpose ? :-d


----------



## mario24601

Phil_P said:


> Got the black Isofrane on my 2254.50
> 
> View attachment 1638520
> 
> 
> I did try the OEM rubber dive strap. It looks great but I found it nowhere near as comfortable as the Isofrane so I flipped it.
> 
> View attachment 1638521


Looks good! Mine is on vintage Iso:


----------



## T. Wong

preBond Coral by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Bender.Folder

Iso look good on seamasters I see. Gotta convince my wife to treat me with a black one for X-mas. (sneaky planification mode enable )


----------



## Phil_P

Bender.Folder said:


> Iso look good on seamasters I see. Gotta convince my wife to treat me with a black one for X-mas. (sneaky planification mode enable )


I really didn't care for the look originally, but the comfort won me over. Now it's growing on me


----------



## Baric

Here's my PO Chronograph, got it after my 2599.80 had a crown mishap.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Massive ! Love the orange bezel by others, but didn't see me wear one though.


----------



## zidius

my 3 Omega s -- they are all SEAMASTER! lol

45.5mm PO on Hirsch Leonardo heavy calf, 44mm AT chrono on mesh and 41.5mm SMP300mChrono!
4th Omega probly gonna be seamaster too------


----------



## Chrlee3000

Baric said:


> Here's my PO Chronograph, got it after my 2599.80 had a crown mishap.
> 
> View attachment 1643935


What a fantastic watch, I never tire of seeing pics of it!


----------



## Dch48

You said any kind, so here's my 1973 model 166.0205 with a leather strap and the 1012 movement. It's in great shape with all original parts including the signed crystal.


----------



## baytwenty3

My Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial 41.5mm with white teak dial.

This is my 'holy grail' watch and in that regard I'm very lucky. I can look at a Patek, a VC, or a Lange and think wow that's nice but not really have the same desire for them as I had for this watch for a year or two before I finally got it.


----------



## soaking.fused

Seamaster

Sent from something electronic. soak.


----------



## 850csi

baytwenty3 said:


> This is my 'holy grail' watch and in that regard I'm very lucky. I can look at a Patek, a VC, or a Lange and think wow that's nice but not really have the same desire for them as I had for this watch for a year or two before I finally got it.


lol I know that feeling - I feel a bit fortunate that my 'grail' at least as of now is a plain jane wavy dial SMP.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Nice AT's, will own one the day the 15000gauss will become a bit cheaper .









Toyed with a pale bond nato on my SMP. Not bad but prefer them on my PO.


----------



## soaking.fused

Ω Seamaster Professional

Soak.


----------



## EvoRich




----------



## Phil_P

EvoRich said:


>


Great photo, I love the way you've captured the wave dial :-!


----------



## Tim63FFC

...and here is the best of my Omega collection. Omega Seamaster 300m chronometer. Titanium-red gold on titanium 2294.50, from around the mid 2000s I believe. However I have never seen it in the official UK Omega catalogues and wonder if anyone had seen this model advertised? I have seen the steel, black dialled version chrono and the similar Admiral's Cup logo iteration.....


----------



## Tim63FFC

...having had a quick look through this huge thread I didn't see another SHOM, so I hope this gets me into the club!


----------



## erreeffe

I'm in... b-)















Ciaooo, :-d
R


----------



## Bender.Folder

welcome eerreffe

For heavy duty, the rubber is your ally ! 

It is supple and comfy. Tool watch look for less than 150$ from a swiss AD. Dont get those who state its stiff on the wrist.


----------



## Will3020

erreeffe said:


> I'm in... b-)
> 
> View attachment 1655106
> View attachment 1655117
> 
> 
> Ciaooo, :-d
> R


One of my favorite POs...well done..;-)|>


----------



## penfolduk22

Mine on blue hirsch tiger colour goes great


----------



## fskywalker

penfolduk22 said:


> Mine on blue hirsch tiger colour goes great
> View attachment 1657535


Very nice! What is the brand of that blue band?


----------



## Bender.Folder

Its a hirsch. One of their performance line strap. Leather like outside and rubber on inside. I got one on my blue smp. Supple , nice ventilation , not sticky and water resistant. Dries quickly too.


----------



## fskywalker

Bender.Folder said:


> Its a hirsch. One of their performance line strap. Leather like outside and rubber on inside. I got one on my blue smp. Supple , nice ventilation , not sticky and water resistant. Dries quickly too.


Nice, thanks!


----------



## Lexi




----------



## fskywalker

Lexi said:


>


Beautiful watch !


----------



## Pharm_D

How do you get one of this Omega Seamaster logos in your sig?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tndunganh

FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## fskywalker

tndunganh said:


> FINALLY!!!!!


Very nice! Is that a 45mm PO ? Looks pretty big on the picture


----------



## ck1109

My seamasters:


----------



## jmc1080

My new Seamaster.


----------



## fskywalker

Very nice, congrats !!!!


----------



## jmc1080

fskywalker said:


> Very nice, congrats !!!!


Thanks!


----------



## the gig

Got this one yesterday:


----------



## Lexi

fskywalker said:


> Beautiful watch !


Thanks


----------



## pjsayer

Does this count...?


----------



## Gred

My new baby!!!!


----------



## Fire99

Gred said:


> My new baby!!!!


Congrats and welcome to the club- looks good on your wrist.


----------



## fskywalker

It's a boy! :-d Congrats !!! ;-)


----------



## Neofio

Breaking this in for the last few days. My first Omega, a Seamaster Pro Chrono White Dial


----------



## Aulio




----------



## picklepossy




----------



## uwsearch

I do like Seamasters, do you believe me?


----------



## jimbow

uwsearch said:


> I do like Seamasters, do you believe me?
> 
> View attachment 1728338


Crikey! I have to ask... Which is your favourite?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire99

Great collection!


----------



## fskywalker

jimbow said:


> Crikey! I have to ask... Which is your favourite?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Should be hard to decide which one to wear, awesome collection!


----------



## Aulio




----------



## pjsayer




----------



## Ric Capucho

uwsearch said:


> I do like Seamasters, do you believe me?
> 
> View attachment 1728338


Ye gods! I believe yer! I believe yer!

Ric


----------



## Frenchguy

Seamaster Rallye


----------



## Pharm_D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker




----------



## lastshotkid

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fidfidfid

Omega Seamaster
Ref. 176.005
from 1972
cal. 1040, basis Lemania 1341


----------



## oeywil

picklepossy said:


>


Wow! The co-axial looks amazing on the speedy bracelet. Is there a model that comes with it or did you buy it separate?


----------



## jopex

pjsayer said:


> Does this count...?


Perfect mod! :-!



uwsearch said:


> I do like Seamasters, do you believe me?
> 
> View attachment 1728338


Wow wow and wow again. Hats off for your collection!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lee71




----------



## Lee71

pjsayer said:


>


That is sweet, what exactly have you done to it? Did it start out as a 2254.50? Looks like you've added a PO 2500 bezel and changed the second hand. The dial looks modded also, can you tell me where that came from?!


----------



## Omega410

May I join? Omega Seamaster Professional 300m 2560.82


----------



## pjsayer

Lee71 said:


> That is sweet, what exactly have you done to it? Did it start out as a 2254.50? Looks like you've added a PO 2500 bezel and changed the second hand. The dial looks modded also, can you tell me where that came from?!


Custom 2254.50 - Having my cake and eating it...


----------



## BrandonP

The SMPc came with to Jamaica. The "friend" had an academic conference of Women in Engineering. Though I am neither, I couldn't resist the opportunity. This country is beautiful. A little bit overcast in this picture but today is much nicer. If you've never tried it - sugar cane is phenomenal (the stick thing in the photo).


----------



## ITB Fiend




----------



## Bender.Folder

Broke my He valve !!  I never tried to unscrew it and went a bit hard on it, thinking it would open more than one and half turn. The upper part was left in my hand..

Spring seals and screw pattern are unharmed so I screwed it firmly in. You guys think its still as water resistan than before ? I dont plan diving those 600m anyway


----------



## Frenchguy




----------



## cajun1970




----------



## megawatch

Joined WUS several years ago and finally pull the trigger on PO 8500. Can't take it off my wrist for 4 weeks now. )


----------



## BrandonP

What's a dive watch without a little diving?

SMPc came down with me and lived to tell the tale!


----------



## Omega410

Better picture I posted on the daily watch and diver...I figured why now share on this post as well.


----------



## jeffgo888




----------



## mario24601




----------



## jopex

Added 2541.80 bond to my seamaster stable.. here is one pic with the rest of the collection:










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fskywalker

Very nice stable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy

My TRIFECTA!!!


----------



## fskywalker

My "new" Bond GMT says Hi !!!!!!!


----------



## WillyB

jopex said:


> Added 2541.80 bond to my seamaster stable.. here is one pic with the rest of the collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Very nice collection! 
I just picked up the same Bond. Love It.
It's in the shop getting all prettied up with new gaskets and a refinish.
I'll post pics in a week or so when it's back.


----------



## Bb6xcton




----------



## SOmega

Finally got around to taking a picture of my SMPc. Love it!


----------



## fskywalker

Nice!


----------



## realdigi

happy owner since yesterday. more pics here.


----------



## Fire99

realdigi said:


> happy owner since yesterday. more pics here.


Congrats- great looking watch,enjoy.

Sent from my iPad Air


----------



## R1CO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SOmega

Nice! The PO is just gorgeous. And the strap is a nice touch.


----------



## mrallen13

megawatch said:


> Joined WUS several years ago and finally pull the trigger on PO 8500. Can't take it off my wrist for 4 weeks now. )
> View attachment 1810674
> View attachment 1810682


Looks great!


----------



## aero100

shot with my phone... pardon for the image quality


----------



## fskywalker

My 150th anniversary SMP wants to say hi !!!


----------



## walmark

fskywalker said:


> My "new" Bond GMT says Hi !!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1845610


Congrats! I'm glad you found what you were looking for! I'm still loving my 2220.80 ;-)


----------



## Bmickdewey

Fresh from the Vegas Boutique


----------



## kolombo

Hey everyone!
This is my first (and hopefully not my last) Omega. I've had my eye on the _Seamaster _line ever since I saw _Goldeneye_ in 1995. After seeing an updated model worn in _Casino Royal_ (2006), I just had to get it. For more info, visit: OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Diver 300 M Co-Axial 41 mm - Steel on steel - 2220.80.00


----------



## Bmickdewey

SM 300 on Rover Haven #8 straight stitch


----------



## Watchstudent

Bmickdewey said:


> SM 300 on Rover Haven #8 straight stitch
> View attachment 2063906


That is the first SM300 pic that has made the watch seem appealing to me! Might have a lot to do with the lack of PCLs


----------



## Bmickdewey

Watchstudent said:


> That is the first SM300 pic that has made the watch seem appealing to me! Might have a lot to do with the lack of PCLs


I agree completely! I haven't taken the plunge to brush the entire bracelet yet...but it's coming.

Check it out on Omega Mesh!


----------



## okletsgo

Vintage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xcape

here is mine vintage....


----------



## Matt68uk

A close up of my SMP's Dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snailman

okletsgo said:


> Vintage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is just hot!


----------



## NA5AR

One of my favourites in my collection!


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Bmickdewey said:


> SM 300 on Rover Haven #8 straight stitch
> View attachment 2063906


stunning. i am really torn with this watch. tried the titanium blue and wasn't impressed. but the black one could work, with the FOIS strap i have.


----------



## dinexus

It's always seemed strange to me that there are four lines of text on the SMPO clasp, each with their own font and spacing. But somehow it works. Love this watch ~ 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric

dinexus said:


> It's always seemed strange to me that there are four lines of text on the SMPO clasp, each with their own font and spacing. But somehow it works.


Wasn't always that way, here's the clasp on my orange PO chrono. Sorry about the scuffs, this watch had had daily usage several years now ;-)


----------



## dinexus

Baric said:


> Wasn't always that way, here's the clasp on my orange PO chrono. Sorry about the scuffs, this watch had had daily usage several years now ;-)
> 
> View attachment 2156594


Show the front!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric

As requested...


----------



## gregPH

for my first official post..


----------



## jimmbob

That box has an interesting "patina". Lovely watch.


----------



## Fire99

gregPH said:


> for my first official post..


Welcome to the club!


----------



## R1P

dinexus said:


> It's always seemed strange to me that there are four lines of text on the SMPO clasp, each with their own font and spacing. But somehow it works. Love this watch ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally prefer that clasp than the one on my PO 8500; even with 4 lines and different font, I miss it more now since I sold it. It seems more solid.

It would be great to have the mix of the 2500 clasp with the newer screw-pin bracelet.


----------



## Ffej4

It's still in the mail, but here is my new Omega SMP 2531.80!!! I can hardly wait.


----------



## Baric

Ffej4 said:


> It's still in the mail, but here is my new Omega SMP 2531.80!!! I can hardly wait.


Nice, the whole SMP design just works so well, especially the bracelet and the wave dial. I actually miss my 2599.80, starting to get anxious since it's been out of my hands for over 2 months now. I wish the folks in Biel would hurry up.


----------



## fskywalker

Newest member of the Omega family: 1996 Japan Only Edition of the Speedmaster Reduced, Reference 3513.53, 1152 Calibre, Sapphire Crystal:


----------



## Mrkamir9

Hi all, my Speedmaster wants to say hi !


----------



## fskywalker

Mrkamir9 said:


> Hi all, my Speedmaster wants to say hi !
> 
> View attachment 2170298


What a beautiful Speedmaster! Haven't seen one of those before, the grey display with red Speedmaster lettering looks very nice; red band is a nice compliment!

Will have to add getting one of this to my To Do List, enjoy!


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## picklepossy

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## benvh

Back from the AD with this beauty. Went in with every intention of getting the 38.5mm old version...ended up with the 41.5mm Master Co-Axial. Love it!

Ben


----------



## omegagmt

Here's my contribution to join

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stayuan

Vintage 1950s Seamaster calendar. It used to belong to my grandpa, and my mom gave it to me last year. Just got it cleaned, serviced last month. The technician told me that it runs great after all those yrs!


----------



## epezikpajoow

Some of mine





Eric


----------



## Kluber

This thread is fun to browse through again from time to time. Thought I'd update with my PO & SMP. (Hope that's alright!).


----------



## Bender.Folder

Glad to see some PO2500  .

I happen to own the same combo . Bond SMP + Black PO 2500. I must confess they get less wrist time since I'm owning a Seiko Shogun. Titanium comfort got me sold quickly.


----------



## cfw

Not a Seamaster but close enough I recon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

The 2500D on a Hirsch Ayrton gets the call-up for the third day in a row. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop




----------



## MaximusNL

Last monday pulled the trigger on a Omega Semaster PO 45.5mm with white numbers. Delivery is due for mid January, so I can join the club I guess.


----------



## omegagmt

MaximusNL said:


> Last monday pulled the trigger on a Omega Semaster PO 45.5mm with white numbers. Delivery is due for mid January, so I can join the club I guess.


Please post a pic when you get it. I'm really starting to like these more than the ceramic versions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

Old faithful!


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Froggo

Finally received my dream watch today! I am over the moon


----------



## omegagmt

Froggo said:


> Finally received my dream watch today! I am over the moon


Awesome feeling! Congrats!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hass10wong

Hi,

See attached, glad I finally got it! 









Hass10wong


----------



## T. Wong

the updated quartz version Bond model...


----------



## ChuckW

Two Seamasters and an interloper.


----------



## soaking.fused

Strap change.




























Seamaster 30


----------



## Lindyhopperceg

Here is my Omega PO - Christmas present to myself. Long live the PO 2500! Now, to see about getting a car to match (or dream, anyway...)


----------



## fskywalker

Nice watch (and cars !), congrats!


----------



## kittycatmeows

Can you teach me how to set up my profile, maybe help me post pictures of the Omega Skyfall 007 Seamaster Limited Edition watch we NEED to sell quickly. I'm new to this (just today), and have NO idea how or what I'm doing. Thank you, Haley


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Andy_Curtis

There are some gorgeous pieces in this thread.
Hopefully one day, maybe this year, I will own a Seamaster 300m. A dream watch for me.


----------



## MaximusNL

omegagmt said:


> Please post a pic when you get it. I'm really starting to like these more than the ceramic versions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As promised, just collected and wearing it with pride and joy:


----------



## absenth

Can I join in on the fun? Seamaster Professional Ceramic, Regatta Timer w/ Yellow accents. And one of my other hobbies all in one photo


----------



## jsolares

Vintage time!


----------



## Pobrien1968

Does this look real to you guys?


----------



## Pobrien1968

Here is the photo. Real or no? Thanks so much


----------



## absenth

It looks like the person making the Club Member images has been inactive for more than two years. That makes me sad.


----------



## omegagmt

MaximusNL said:


> As promised, just collected and wearing it with pride and joy:
> 
> View attachment 2574834


Very nice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick333

Here my Omega family, I am now a 3x Seamaster member.  And no, the Constellation is not mine but my wife's.


----------



## mesaboogie18

2201.50 next to it's bro, the 79220B.


----------



## BrandonP

Thought this photo was pretty cool...reflection off of the face of my SMPc onto the wall (or whatever it's called) of this plane.


----------



## dinexus

Experimenting with a macro lens for my iPhone on the 2201. Doesn't suck! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeskDiver009

Here is my Seamaster "Great White" GMT.


----------



## smarty62

My black sais hi. 2234.50 is my daily wearer and has been my travel companion for the last 6 years around the world.
The Great White is a fantastic watch! Congrats and enjoy!


DeskDiver009 said:


> Here is my Seamaster "Great White" GMT.











Busan /Southkorea last autumn:


----------



## Chris2152

Any excuse for a picture 


The Seamaster (2) by Chris_Aero1, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Curtis

Subscribing to this thread was a silly idea! It is not helping with my NEED for a Seamaster 300m

I will get one this year! 
lovely looking collections in this thread


----------



## DeskDiver009

smarty62 said:


> My black sais hi. 2234.50 is my daily wearer and has been my travel companion for the last 6 years around the world.
> The Great White is a fantastic watch! Congrats and enjoy!
> 
> 
> DeskDiver009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Seamaster "Great White" GMT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Busan /Southkorea last autumn:
Click to expand...

Very nice


----------



## leighton156

Can i join please


----------



## hchj

Blue AT...


----------



## estrickland

New arrival, my first and likely only Seamaster:








--wishlish;


----------



## Kluber

Just updating with more recent pic of my SMP. Cheers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makhdoom




----------



## DennisJ

Have been thinking of selling it, but it has grown on me and is now a keeper.


----------



## Autobot1985

Bump


----------



## billyp7718

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Berkut

Couple of SMPc photos


----------



## rmccullough21

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpierceiii

Wow, what a great collection of Seamasters in this club, can I join?


----------



## Merv

mesaboogie18 said:


> 2201.50 next to it's bro, the 79220B.
> View attachment 2695674


Daaayum, you hit the ball right outta the park with this pic. Fantastic!


----------



## Omega410

We should be asking if we can join your club! Very nice collection!


----------



## fskywalker

Pippotaz said:


>


Very nice pair you have there! Shortly owned a GMT 50th anniversary watch and it is a very nice looking watch, same applies to Moonwatch :-!


----------



## centurionavre

Hi,

I have a couple...



















Cheers!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Proud Seamaster aficionado. I have 2 PO's, an AT and one SMP. Attached is my most recent acquisition - the PO 8500.


----------



## billyp7718

Sold my 2054.50 today so it was the last day I will wear it.










Helped me justify this purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Love the 2500... Congrats on your acquisition - mine says hello...


----------



## Polynwa

Happily joining the club with a "Prince William" Seamaster. Cheers!


----------



## Retrostyle

newbie saying hello.


----------



## TysonJones

You can finally count me in with my SMPc that I got yesterday:


----------



## Fire99

TysonJones said:


> You can finally count me in with my SMPc that I got yesterday:
> View attachment 2860313
> 
> View attachment 2860321
> 
> View attachment 2860337


Welcome to the club, congratulations.


----------



## fskywalker

Recently went the Railmaster way! Here is my "new" 39mm watch!


----------



## Bender.Folder

Rubber Po today


----------



## Retrostyle

fskywalker said:


> Recently went the Railmaster way! Here is my "new" 39mm watch!
> 
> View attachment 2872249


I haven't seen this before. Pretty cool! which year's model?


----------



## Retrostyle

one more


----------



## fskywalker

Retrostyle said:


> I haven't seen this before. Pretty cool! which year's model?


My Omega Seamaster Railmaster (Reference 2503.52.00) was built on 2007, but sold in 2010 according to the cards. These was a re-run of an old model and came in different sizes and variations. Apparently owners tend to keep them since not too often for sale, picked up this one here in the forums last week.


----------



## Retrostyle

Thanks!


----------



## fskywalker

-


----------



## MaleBox

Hi, I just buy this beauty last week. 
I started my WIS journey with Omega Seamaster Pro 300
I had 2551, 2531, 2220 and 2222. Sold the last one in 201

Last week I saw this seamaster pro ceramic in local blog and decide to buy it



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTL

I'm the newest proud member of "the club"!


----------



## AARonBalakay

TTL, sorry to try and take your title as the newest member. Although, your watch is newer than mine, so maybe you still have the title?










You're definitely better than me at taking pictures though.


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

My first Omega! Brand new P.O. 2200.50.00 with the 2500D movement.









Do I get a membership card now?


----------



## Bender.Folder

Nice Po. Was as pleased when I treated myself with a 2500C one in September last year. Welcome aboard.

I forgot that you need a rubber. Po wear so good on the oem or isofrane rubber 

And usually omega's never come alone. A second one will follow


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

I'd by lying if I said I wasn't thinking about a Speedmaster already... haha.


----------



## NativeTxn

Finally joined the club.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AARonBalakay

NativeTxn, for me it was between the new ceramic and the older wave dial. Eventually I pulled the trigger on the wave, but each picture I see of the ceramic makes me wonder if that would have been a better choice. How do you like the bracelet on the new model? I read a number of mixed reviews on it vs the older model.


----------



## NativeTxn

AARonBalakay said:


> NativeTxn, for me it was between the new ceramic and the older wave dial. Eventually I pulled the trigger on the wave, but each picture I see of the ceramic makes me wonder if that would have been a better choice. How do you like the bracelet on the new model? I read a number of mixed reviews on it vs the older model.


I don't have the older model to compare to, but so far (i.e about 4 hours of wearing it today so far), I have no complaints about the bracelet. I haven't noticed any sharp edges (as I feel like I've read about elsewhere) unless I actually feel for them, and even then, they are hard to find. So far, so good, and as I said, no complaints at all (thus far).


----------



## Merv

Here's a few of my favourite pics of my Seamasters. Looking to reduce this trio to a duo, with my Aqua Terra currently up for sale.

















































Sometimes I think I should sell the SMPc instead of the AT. One thing's for sure: the PO ain't going anywhere.

If anyone's interested in the SMPc shoot me a PM!

Blatant self-interest post now *OVER!!*

:-d


----------



## Teejay1

Hello all
1st post on this forum. Currently have a 1998 Seamaster Pro (no idea what model or calibre), the silver bezel version but its "replaced" tomorrow for a new Planet Ocean Chrono.

Had this one from new and hardly taken off in 16.5 years.

Apologies for the crappy image.

Cheers


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## davvman




----------



## Binder

I'm in on the seamaster








It's up for interesting trade or sale

Sent from my tone using fingers


----------



## bert69




----------



## Retrostyle

one more


----------



## Retrostyle

how about some darts?


----------



## patbu

New arrival


----------



## bert69




----------



## Jprobyns

Great nato strap for 2254.50. Any info where it was purchased ?


----------



## Jprobyns

Do u know where the Nsto strap on thatc2254.50 can be bought ?


----------



## Jprobyns

billyp7718 said:


> Sold my 2054.50 today so it was the last day I will wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helped me justify this purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 where can one find that nato strap on the 2254.50 ? It looks great !


----------



## billyp7718

Jprobyns said:


> where can one find that nato strap on the 2254.50 ? It looks great !


Thanks! The brand is I.W. Suisse. Had it for a few years so I don't recall where I purchased it. Don't think it was too pricey. It is very comfortable too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

youknowmyKEEZ said:


> I'd by lying if I said I wasn't thinking about a Speedmaster already... haha.


The Speedy compliments the PO well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverting

my first po...


----------



## bert69




----------



## Bender.Folder

Did some lume shots with all my stable 

SMP 07' / PO 09' / Certina DS Diver 13'/ and a Damasko DC56 14'

10s exposure to the led light bulb from my ceiling then took the first shot, second one is 5 mins after. Used my Galaxy S4 with Night mode.

Omega seamasters' lume is cool  But the Damasko was still readable in low morning light. The certina sat in box for months so the luminova did not see the sun for a long time. When wearing it on summer it glows like a torch but still not in Omega lumepark


----------



## davvman

<3


----------



## Law_CNY

I am Law from Makaysia and a newbie


----------



## Law_CNY

Bought a AT 15000 Gauss


----------



## Giasuko

good morning .
really miss this.
for now the legend diver...


----------



## Giasuko

one more.


----------



## bert69




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

Been a week since I got my PO XL 2500D. Lots of wrist time so far 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKing

I am in. I have to say I was just slightly worried this might be a tad heavy. But it's not. Quite the opposite. I guess this means the Planet Ocean is next.


----------



## jegga

My second entry into the club...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

approx +3 sec/day in his first 2 weeks.


----------



## MaleBox

bert69 said:


> View attachment 2964474


Nice.. I used the same rubber strap on my PO. 
Kinda miss my PO but these two came in last week



















Honestly, the smp pro ceramic makes me happier than sm300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## Mark355

Aliosa, nice watch and calligraphy!


----------



## Vangsgaard

Greatings from Denmark - here's my Planet Ocean


----------



## Aliosa_007

Mark355 said:


> Aliosa, nice watch and calligraphy!


Thank you! Your watch isn't too bad either. b-)

So, when do we get our Seamaster Club signature banner? :think:


----------



## Timester

SMP GMT


----------



## Retrostyle

Very nice guys! one more here:


----------



## bert69

;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Kensei1523




----------



## Soh1982

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanuman

My new Seamaster on Hirsch grand duke


----------



## Fire99

Hanuman said:


> My new Seamaster on Hirsch grand duke


Congrats and welcome to the club!


----------



## clydefrog

I got her wet










More on https://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


----------



## gm78

My new member arrived today, so I would like to join the club.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Cool to see a lot of SMP lately. Is it a side effect of a new Bond movie incoming this end year ? ;P


----------



## Makhdoom




----------



## DocJekl

I added a early-mid 2000's Titanium Seamaster Pro Chronograph (80 million SN, recently serviced) to my current Seamaster PO 2500, Seamaster Pro Ceramic, Seamaster Pro Ceramic Chronograph, and Seamaster Pro Great White GMT. I gave the Seamster Pro Mid-size to my son. Sorry for the bad photo, but I'll update this later.


----------



## Merv

Makhdoom said:


>


Man that looks good. And I mean _very_ good! Thanks for posting it. :-!


----------



## clydefrog

I took her to paradise and got some more great pictures of my trusty travel companion.










More pics at https://instagram.com/kabaclyde/


----------



## Makhdoom

Merv said:


> Man that looks good. And I mean _very_ good! Thanks for posting it. :-!


Thank you, my camera likes to take pictures and I like taking pictures with it, together we aim to please.


----------



## Patrick333

Here is my Seamaster collection:


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Just back from the doctor with a new dial and hands!


----------



## newhorizon

Here is my Seamaster 30!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

larryganz said:


> I added a early-mid 2000's Titanium Seamaster Pro Chronograph (80 million SN, recently serviced) to my current Seamaster PO 2500, Seamaster Pro Ceramic, Seamaster Pro Ceramic Chronograph, and Seamaster Pro Great White GMT. I gave the Seamster Pro Mid-size to my son. Sorry for the bad photo, but I'll update this later.


So, I've got a better photo with the lume glowing even with daylight coming into the window. I'm glad I picked up my own Chuck Maddox Homage Watch, plus this Ti SMP Chrono is not as commonly seen in circulation as the SS model.


----------



## newhorizon

Seamaster Regatta Chrono, one of the largest Seamasters!

This is my only other relatively modern Seamaster after letting the classic 2254 and the Great White go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick333

I just can't believe I didn't pay attention to the new 300M in blue before I got it out of coincidence...

Love the blue color and how it changes character depending on the light falling on it.


----------



## Merv

newhorizon said:


> Here is my Seamaster 30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks funky - I like!!


----------



## mitch57

Here's my two Omega Seamaster watches.


----------



## bert69




----------



## Bender.Folder

Ah Po8500. My next one will be one of those or an aqua terra. 
I saw a preowned Smp GMT Black in a shop today and curiously I had zero appeal for it. I considered it as a potential gmt watch purchase but hands and bracelet did nothing to me. I must be a Bond SMP dude


----------



## E52




----------



## Bender.Folder

Nice macro shot ! And nice AT !


----------



## Hanuman

Hirsch heavy calf and Maratac zulu


----------



## Bender.Folder

Looks surprisingly good on that sandy nato. Seamaster are strap friendly


----------



## MaleBox

No new Seamasters.. Only pictures



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gdcigars555




----------



## WillyB

newhorizon said:


> Seamaster Regatta Chrono, one of the largest Seamasters!
> 
> This is my only other relatively modern Seamaster after letting the classic 2254 and the Great White go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is sweet! You don't see those everyday..


----------



## arusso826

I'm in.


----------



## lildrgn

Here's mine.


----------



## DocJekl

Amazing color morphing blue titanium PO that changes with the lighting...


----------



## E52

Bender.Folder said:


> Nice macro shot ! And nice AT !


Hi 
glad you liked the watch ! and the photo too
Best regards


----------



## Bender.Folder

Well it does not help preventing my wallet to melt for a Blue AT...

But I'd get the older version rather than the master co-axial one. The relieved date window is nicer to me.


----------



## JJH

It's been 6 months since I first enjoyed Omega ownership with my Speedy Pro but from the start I knew I would the need a complimentary companion. Top of the list was a PO 42 mm and I managed to snare this.



and I could not resist adding a lume shot ....


----------



## WillyB

lildrgn said:


> View attachment 3307394
> View attachment 3307402
> View attachment 3307410
> 
> 
> Here's mine.


Looks good. What size is your wrist if I may ask?


----------



## lildrgn

WillyB said:


> Looks good. What size is your wrist if I may ask?


6.5".


----------



## fordy964

bit of a classic


----------



## chemicalviper

New to group, this was my 30th bday present


----------



## dinexus

chemicalviper said:


> New to group, this was my 30th bday present


Happy Birthday! I got a PO for my 30th a few years ago as well. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E52

Bender.Folder said:


> Well it does not help preventing my wallet to melt for a Blue AT...
> 
> But I'd get the older version rather than the master co-axial one. The relieved date window is nicer to me.


hhmmmm
i think you are my friend

So, are you talking about this??



















hahaha
best regards
E52


----------



## balzebub

Back in the SMP family with this... Something that I have been looking for.. 








Any kind soul can tell me the reference number of the Omega rubber strap that will fit this watch?

sent using a flying carpet


----------



## omegagmt

balzebub said:


> Back in the SMP family with this... Something that I have been looking for..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any kind soul can tell me the reference number of the Omega rubber strap that will fit this watch?
> 
> sent using a flying carpet


Both of these will work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tburchell

Been lurking here for a couple of months. Just thought I'd finally add myself to the club, I've had the Seamaster for almost a year now. I love it.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Regular black chrono or the 44mm regatta ? 
Gorgeous anyway


----------



## Fire99

tburchell said:


> Been lurking here for a couple of months. Just thought I'd finally add myself to the club, I've had the Seamaster for almost a year now. I love it.
> View attachment 3393458


Welcome to the club. The chrono looks good on your wrist!


----------



## tburchell

Bender.Folder said:


> Regular black chrono or the 44mm regatta ?
> Gorgeous anyway


Thanks! It's the regular black chrono.


----------



## tburchell

Fire99 said:


> Welcome to the club. The chrono looks good on your wrist!


Thank you! It was interesting, I thought for sure the 44mm would be giant on my wrist until I actually tried it on. But that's why you do it, right?


----------



## DocJekl

tburchell said:


> Been lurking here for a couple of months. Just thought I'd finally add myself to the club, I've had the Seamaster for almost a year now. I love it.
> View attachment 3393458


Nice! I baby mine too much and should wear it more often.


----------



## thegreightone

Do I get my Seamaster card now?


----------



## Hobgoblin Steve

finally part of the club!


----------



## Fire99

Hobgoblin Steve said:


> finally part of the club!


Congrats, nicely done! Enjoy.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Looking forward to be card!




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whysleep

om3ga_fan said:


> Looking forward to be card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the 8500 PO and AT is a winner!!! I love the matte bezel on the 8500


----------



## Los138

New member to wus, have had my po since my wedding day almost 5 years ago. Wear her everyday proudly!!
Here are a few shots...


----------



## bert69




----------



## MisterE

Thought I would never make it to any Omega club. But as of today, here I am with a big ol grin on my face.


----------



## Los138

So when do we get these "cards"? Is that something still done?


----------



## Aliosa_007

Los138 said:


> So when do we get these "cards"? Is that something still done?


+1


----------



## thegreightone

+2


----------



## Bender.Folder

we got too many sea horses to display all those cards. Some are AT Po and SMP members along Speedy owners too. 

I dont wanna load cards signatures longer than watch pictures .


----------



## friedricetheman

Can I join the Seamaster club please?


----------



## RDK

Already a member of the Club with my PO XL, now another Seamaster: Aqua Terra 38.5mm quartz .


----------



## Adam020

Also part of the Omega Seamaster club

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=14452778

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Matog

My best watch SmpC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScotchMan

To my great surprise, I joined the club Saturday evening after an excellent dinner celebrating my 30th birthday. Dinner was a perfectly done medium rare steak accompanied by Glenlivet 16 and Cabernet. I was accidentally brought two glasses of the Scotch, and after that, the complimentary champagne we found in our room, and the wine, I was feeling quite good. After dinner was cleared the waitress brought a large wrapped box, which turned out to contain a Seamaster 300M in navy blue.

I am beyond excited, and humbled that my girlfriend would buy me such a wonderful gift. It will probably be my turn to buy her something of equal or greater value soon, possibly in a Princess cut and at least 1ct.

Some action shots from the following evening. Was convinced to take a group shot, including (clockwise from the top), my 300M, Rolex Submariner, Tag Link, and a Hamilton Khaki Field (also mine, being worn by my girlfriend that night).


----------



## Fire99

ScotchMan said:


> To my great surprise, I joined the club Saturday evening after an excellent dinner celebrating my 30th birthday. Dinner was a perfectly done medium rare steak accompanied by Glenlivet 16 and Cabernet. I was accidentally brought two glasses of the Scotch, and after that, the complimentary champagne we found in our room, and the wine, I was feeling quite good. After dinner was cleared the waitress brought a large wrapped box, which turned out to contain a Seamaster 300M in navy blue.
> 
> I am beyond excited, and humbled that my girlfriend would buy me such a wonderful gift. It will probably be my turn to buy her something of equal or greater value soon, possibly in a Princess cut and at least 1ct.
> 
> Some action shots from the following evening. Was convinced to take a group shot, including (clockwise from the top), my 300M, Rolex Submariner, Tag Link, and a Hamilton Khaki Field (also mine, being worn by my girlfriend that night).


Welcome to the club. Congratulations on your birthday and a great looking birthday present-enjoy!


----------



## jlondono77

My 2 Seamasters


----------



## mrdj2000

Got this beauty two weeks ago and am loving it!


----------



## Bender.Folder

Jlondono, we happen to own the same combo  So is the 8500 PO tempting you aswell ? Or an Aqua Terra ?


----------



## MITVPHD

Please accept my contribution to this club. Omega Great White after months of admiration and a few eta/valjoux purchases. This just arrived from the bay. I accept my card & will sig it proudly


----------



## whysleep

Seamaster looks the best in that picture. Congrats and a wonderful Girlfriend.


----------



## Watchvanity

Signing up now 
Here are my 2 Seamasters, 1st one is a model from the late 70s / early 80s, still runs perfectly, have serviced it a couple of times over the years, and replaced the crystal (plastic) once (My fault, wall tougher than the crystal). The second is my latest Seamaster, which I have been lusting over for a while, and finally took the plunge a couple of months ago 

View attachment 3503890


----------



## taphil

Just got this Skyfall. Chose to go with the the aesthetically balancing date window marker, and forwent the Master Coax despite similar pricing. Looks so much more stunning than the grey teak I had years ago but sold.


----------



## Hoppyjr

^ congrats. I agree. I had the Opaline dial and my blue one was much more attractive. Miss mine and have considered selling my Sub to get another.


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## MR CARDOSO

[/QUOTE]

"buy her something of equal" : buy her the lady model of your watch.


----------



## NWP627




----------



## Mike123456

Joined just over a week ago! Love the look and feel!


----------



## MattyMac

Just joined the club....


----------



## Makhdoom

This is a new Seamaster that I bought while visiting Dubai two weeks back. I am going to take more pictures.








[/URL]


----------



## Blueox4

Well, I'm finally a member of the Seamaster owners club! This beauty ships Monday to me. I'm a sucker for beautiful sunburst blue dials and this one I could not resist when it came up for sale from a very reputable seller on the Omegaforum. Without further adeu here's my incoming 2503.80 complete set.


----------



## Blueox4

One more...


----------



## Blueox4




----------



## Tekki

Boosh!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverting

my po


----------



## bert69




----------



## southpaw1746

PO GMT


----------



## ciclismosam

It arrived in the mail today, I can finally say I am part of the club!

Finally arrived! by ciclismosam, on Flickr


----------



## Fire99

ciclismosam said:


> It arrived in the mail today, I can finally say I am part of the club!
> 
> Finally arrived! by ciclismosam, on Flickr


That's a fine choice you made. Stunning looking watch, congrats!

Sent from my iPad Air using Tapatalk


----------



## ChroAxial

My very first Omega and i love it !


----------



## Tekki

They're all so pretty. Even the one on my wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsk

Seamaster 300 Master Co Axial


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Bigjamesdean




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okinana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whysleep

Reverting said:


> View attachment 3624066
> my po


Daaymm... Why are the PO's so sexy..... Can't wait to get nato on mine.


----------



## Bender.Folder

I leave you the Natos. I like em in others pictures, I'm either a man of steel or rubber ...(no pun intendeed nor related to BDSM or demonic stuff ):-d


----------



## littleredwagen

I am new to this forum but here is my daily Seamaster Professional 300M I have been wearing for the last 13 or so years


----------



## Tekki

Just put a Hirsch strap on this. Love the look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matog

Spending far too much time on the forum this week haha


----------



## Nemoskywalker

My daily trusty sidekick at the moment and I love it
2541.80.00

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## elsapo2015

42mm 8500 on rubber strap


----------



## yannis

My POC 9300 says hi to the club!


----------



## fskywalker

My Bond 50th wants to join the party and say hi!

Dressed on steel:









Dressed on black leather:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

New Arrival


----------



## Munch520

Settling in for a bourbon and Game Of Thrones...a blood-red NATO strap seemed appropriate










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DokDoom

Count me in please.

My trusty PO 2500, currently off being serviced.


----------



## cfw

Got this yesterday for $1050 with double box set and papers even the original purchase inv.









Circa 2007 and lume is still good.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillyB

Wow that's a heck of a score. That is just too much watch for that money. Enjoy!


----------



## mesaboogie18

My 2201.50 a month after a fresh servicing.


----------



## fskywalker

d


----------



## fskywalker

mesaboogie18 said:


> My 2201.50 a month after a fresh servicing.
> 
> View attachment 4019154
> 
> View attachment 4019162


Very nice looking!


----------



## fskywalker

cfw said:


> Got this yesterday for $1050 with double box set and papers even the original purchase inv.
> 
> View attachment 4018954
> 
> 
> Circa 2007 and lume is still good.
> 
> View attachment 4018970
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice catch! Enjoy it in good health


----------



## cfw

fskywalker said:


> Nice catch! Enjoy it in good health


Thanks will do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbothesnail

Just upgraded from the midsize. Definitely happy with the decision.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

turbothesnail said:


> Just upgraded from the midsize. Definitely happy with the decision.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Trying my new brown Omega band on my beloved AT:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky-Dweller

Omega Seamaster Maccabiah Games Limited Edition. Unfortunately i've sold it, i wish i hadn't :-(


----------



## Munch520




----------



## smpcollector

My Seamaster 300:










And my Seamaster "black":










And the "Bond":










Almost forgot my Pre-Bond:










I got a few Speedys to but i regret buying those, should have spend the money on Seamasters instead  because it was those that got me into watches in the first place


----------



## smpcollector

smpcollector said:


> My Seamaster 300:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my Seamaster "black":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the "Bond":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot my Pre-Bond:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a few Speedys to but i regret buying those, should have spend the money on Seamasters instead  because it was those that got me into watches in the first place


Anyone want to trade the Speedies in my sig for Seamasters?


----------



## fskywalker

Sky-Dweller said:


> Omega Seamaster Maccabiah Games Limited Edition. Unfortunately i've sold it, i wish i hadn't :-(


Quite unique (only 118 ); havent seen one of those before!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G'ed

Joined back the Seamaster club.

Let start with a bath.









Mandatory lume shot.


----------



## j3T_

I assume I can apply as well  My first automatic Omega, I had a quartz Bond SMP a few years ago. Fresh out of the box, haven't set date or adjusted bracelet yet.


----------



## Munch520

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## Matog




----------



## BostonBravesFan

First time poster, however long time lurker. I've learned a lot from this forum, to the point the AD I purchased from was highly impressed with my knowledge. So without further delay, I present my first Omega and can say with certainty this will not be my last.

I was happy to welcome my new 45.5 8500 PO baby into the world


----------



## om3ga_fan

BostonBravesFan said:


> First time poster, however long time lurker. I've learned a lot from this forum, to the point the AD I purchased from was highly impressed with my knowledge. So without further delay, I present my first Omega and can say with certainty this will not be my last.
> 
> I was happy to welcome my new 45.5 8500 PO baby into the world
> View attachment 4084865


Beautiful watch - congrats on your acquisition! Mine says hello.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillyB

j3T_ said:


> I assume I can apply as well  My first automatic Omega, I had a quartz Bond SMP a few years ago. Fresh out of the box, haven't set date or adjusted bracelet yet.


Congrats looks great!
I'm not a PO guy is that the 42 or 45?...


----------



## j3T_

WillyB said:


> Congrats looks great!
> I'm not a PO guy is that the 42 or 45?...


Thank you, it's the 42mm. Currently on an orange rubber though, I'm missing a half link to make the bracelet fit well.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

This since the SMP is in for a service.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonBravesFan

So how do I get one of these snazzy badges


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Beautiful! Wear it well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy_Curtis

ScotchMan said:


> To my great surprise, I joined the club Saturday evening after an excellent dinner celebrating my 30th birthday. Dinner was a perfectly done medium rare steak accompanied by Glenlivet 16 and Cabernet. I was accidentally brought two glasses of the Scotch, and after that, the complimentary champagne we found in our room, and the wine, I was feeling quite good. After dinner was cleared the waitress brought a large wrapped box, which turned out to contain a Seamaster 300M in navy blue.
> 
> I am beyond excited, and humbled that my girlfriend would buy me such a wonderful gift. It will probably be my turn to buy her something of equal or greater value soon, possibly in a Princess cut and at least 1ct.
> 
> Some action shots from the following evening. Was convinced to take a group shot, including (clockwise from the top), my 300M, Rolex Submariner, Tag Link, and a Hamilton Khaki Field (also mine, being worn by my girlfriend that night).


Late reply I know, but a gorgeous watch and a gorgeous Whisky. I am hoping to join the Seamaster club in the next month, and I will be celebrating my purchase with a Bottle of Whisky. Not sure which yet, Either Glenlivet 16yo, Balvenie Triple Cask, or a Glenfiddich 15yo


----------



## billyp7718

Soooooo I just sold my PO 2500 42mm in favor of the 8500 42mm. Going to wear the 8500 for a few days and share my thoughts. So far a few pros for me so far are the multi color lume and grey bezel. The 2500, I feel is a tad more versatile with its ability to slide under a shirt cuff. Already put on a NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gdcigars555

Just need a T/A 6.6 litre to complete the look
...


----------



## joshuagull

Newest addition. Can I be in the club now guys? Loving this thing way more than I thought I could ever love a dive watch.


----------



## BostonBravesFan

feel the same way....


----------



## cfw

Gdcigars555 said:


> Just need a T/A 6.6 litre to complete the look
> ...
> View attachment 4153834


Wow dude thats one seriously cool watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That blue is epic when the sun hits it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW

Gdcigars555 said:


> Just need a T/A 6.6 litre to complete the look
> ...
> View attachment 4153834


This is embarrassing but I don't understand the chrono on this one. Hours at 6:00 and minutes? I'm used to a 30 minute sub-dial.


----------



## southpaw1746

Just bought a new strap for my GMT PO. Yea or nay? I had the bracelet on before.


----------



## roknfreewrld

Looks great to me.


----------



## ColinW

Me too.


----------



## Gdcigars555

Thanks Colin. Staring at it reminds me of watching tv on our old Zenith in the family room.









Regarding the chrono, (for me) the bigger minutes chrono airplane hand and the seconds counter makes it easier to read elapsed time (both are set at 12 in the pic)



ColinW said:


> This is embarrassing but I don't understand the chrono on this one. Hours at 6:00 and minutes? I'm used to a 30 minute sub-dial.


----------



## WillyB

southpaw1746 said:


> Just bought a new strap for my GMT PO. Yea or nay? I had the bracelet on before.
> View attachment 4232658
> View attachment 4232666
> View attachment 4232674


Definite yea


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles

Was given this for my birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy_Curtis

Phillip 'River' Niles said:


> Was given this for my birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Lucky guy. And happy birthday

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles

Andy_Curtis said:


> Nice! Lucky guy. And happy birthday
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camera Bill

2201.50/2500D on FraserMade|Strapworks leather strap:


----------



## billyp7718

Camera Bill said:


> 2201.50/2500D on FraserMade|Strapworks leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 4246202


Awesome strap!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Madders

My Seamaster Regatta in a rare bit of sunshine, on an Aqua Terra strap


----------



## tekong

Just got this back from service at swatch group sg


----------



## joshuagull

Camera Bill said:


> 2201.50/2500D on FraserMade|Strapworks leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 4246202


I typically don't like the black bezel POs on brown leather but that actually looked pretty good. Nice choice!


----------



## Ctyhh86

My Seamasters

View attachment DSC_157.jpg


----------



## BigStan

Joined the club with this graduation present. Bought it from member ceebee here and it really looks brand new. First nice watch and I love it!


----------



## fskywalker

BigStan said:


> Joined the club with this graduation present. Bought it from member ceebee here and it really looks brand new. First nice watch and I love it!
> View attachment 4336761
> View attachment 4336769
> View attachment 4336785


Nice and congrats on your graduation and new piece !!!!


----------



## patrickwstorey

Joined the club!


----------



## mesaboogie18

My two Seamasters side by side with my Tudor.


----------



## Araziza

Got my first seamaster today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pronstar

Not sure if I posted mine in this thread...so here ya go 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

AT golf on Omega OEM black leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kleinermoses

One new shot of my blue 42mm PO worth showing you:


----------



## Bender.Folder

Those new 8500 powered omegas are nice looking. Hope price tag stays unchanged for some time, wont be willing to pay 7k for a regular PO in some years ! 

I almost doubled my member tag with a crazy priced SM300 Master Co ax but I joined the Speedmaster side. 
My 2500 cal. PO belongs to my future wife as she claims ' you dont wear it that much so its mine'... She looks good in the office with heels, dress and big PO on diving rubber .... 

Anyone got news if Omega plans to release a new master chronometer PO with a ceramic orange bezel ?


----------



## mibby

Here's mine:


----------



## cfw

tekong said:


> Just got this back from service at swatch group sg


Lucky u. Mine will only be done first week of July .

Congrats the blue is just epic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

mesaboogie18 said:


> My two Seamasters side by side with my Tudor.
> 
> View attachment 4343457


Nice and congrats. Is that the 41mm Seamaster Pro? It looks very small compared to the Black Bay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempusfugitus

My Seamasters - one is 49 years old and has been in the family all that time, one is partly 50 years old and has been in my hands for a week - loving it!

(They don't both normally live on NATOs)


----------



## stylee

Heres mine 

I love that first Piece Tempus, Looks like my Dads.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Here is mine


----------



## Matog

This one today love it's look


----------



## MaximusNL

After more than six months of ownership, still heavily in love with my big Omega SM PO:










Perhaps some day I'll add a Speedmaster. Genuinely hooked to the Omega brand. Great quality and lovely to wear.


----------



## Tempusfugitus

stylee said:


> Heres mine
> 
> I love that first Piece Tempus, Looks like my Dads.
> 
> View attachment 4378794


It was my Dad's as well! He gave it to me 25 years ago.


----------



## cfw

Arrived yesterday needs a new crown but at $380 I wasn't saying no









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainaverage

Just to show that it's perfectly acceptable to wear a mid-size Seamaster.  

Nowadays, this is my go-to watch for any and every occasion. I didn't find out til much later that it's the Goldeneye-Brosnan watch!


----------



## mesaboogie18

captainaverage said:


> Just to show that it's perfectly acceptable to wear a mid-size Seamaster.
> 
> Nowadays, this is my go-to watch for any and every occasion. I didn't find out til much later that it's the Goldeneye-Brosnan watch!


I love my midsize Seamaster. It's a nice break from my 42mm PO.


----------



## nanjiunn

Phenomenal blue lume IMO!!

Make a guess on the watch model guys


----------



## Bender.Folder

a planet bluecean ?


----------



## martindesu

Time for me to join the club.


----------



## mesaboogie18

Just received an OEM rubber divers strap for my Planet Ocean 2201.50 and I'm loving it.


----------



## joshuagull

Old faithful yesterday on Father's Day after a morning full of chasing the kiddo around the sprayground and getting soaking wet in the process. Man, I love this watch.


----------



## Matt C

Here you go!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Makhdoom

Seamasters in the monsoon rain.








[/URL]


----------



## painterspal

I recently picked up my first Seamaster, which also happens to be my first Omega. So far I'm liking the Aqua Terra's slightly retro vibe.


----------



## a to the k

SMP 2531.80:


----------



## mesaboogie18

Some pics that show the patina and true color of the faded bezel on my 2551.80


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Are the cards still available, I would love to put it in my sig, I posted my Seamaster on here a few weeks ago


----------



## Krsants

Joined the club yesterday! Ref.212.30.41.20.01.002. I talked to a specialist at an omega service center and he told me based on the serial, this one is fitted with a Cal.2500D movement. Are these pretty common? From what I understand most SMP300's usually have a 2500C. Either way, I love this thing and my speedy might have to get used to sharing wrist time haha


----------



## Robby H

After quite long time im not visiting WUS, i want to share my seamasters :


----------



## jhericurls

Robby H said:


> After quite long time im not visiting WUS, i want to share my seamasters :


What is that strap on the PO, looks awesome.


----------



## kraigg007

New to the forum. Here is a photo of my two POs. Blue is 8500 and Black is 2500 movement. I currently have an omega alligator band with titanium strap on the black dial Seamster. 

I love them both!


----------



## FOOGauzie

captainaverage said:


> Just to show that it's perfectly acceptable to wear a mid-size Seamaster.
> 
> Nowadays, this is my go-to watch for any and every occasion. I didn't find out til much later that it's the Goldeneye-Brosnan watch!


Have you been shaving your arms?


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

FOOGauzie said:


> Have you been shaving your arms?


Thanks for asking the question that the rest of us were afraid to ask...


----------



## joshuagull

It's a beautiful thing when you get the shot at the right angle for the crystal to disappear.


----------



## Urs Haenggi

Sent from the iPhone of a repentant convert to Eastern horology.


----------



## Lucky Shot

mesaboogie18 said:


> I love my midsize Seamaster. It's a nice break from my 42mm PO.
> 
> Midsize Seamaster pride!


----------



## Robby H

jhericurls said:


> What is that strap on the PO, looks awesome.


That is an OEM omega black rubber strap with white stitching, used with an OEM Omega Deployant. Its looks good yet waterproofed.


----------



## handley5614

My just purchased seamaster


----------



## VicLeChic

PO (first owner since Dec 2005)


----------



## tshivers00

Just got my first Omega. 1970 Seamaster 120m Ref. 166.027









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520

2220.80 with 2500c coax. Love the larger hands on this one, and the way the light catches the applied markers/logo


















Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## mukuld

Heres mine, gift from the missus


----------



## jokr82

joshuagull said:


> It's a beautiful thing when you get the shot at the right angle for the crystal to disappear.
> 
> View attachment 4481090


All Right Here I Go, Again!!!

CONTENT MANY PICTURES!!

 I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU, MATE!!









NOW ANOTHER SEAMASTER!!


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## martindesu

joshuagull said:


> View attachment 4413506
> 
> 
> Old faithful yesterday on Father's Day after a morning full of chasing the kiddo around the sprayground and getting soaking wet in the process. Man, I love this watch.


Very nice watch, and a lovely Hassy, too!


----------



## Mark355




----------



## ColinW

Mark355 said:


>


Nice! :-!


----------



## Spartan.Ex

My first Omega, and first post on this forum. IMO looks just stunning in person...


----------



## masbret

My 3rd Seamaster...










Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Skyfall Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoteldebotel

My first post on WUS, bought this Seamaster a couple of months back. Really happy with it!


----------



## joseph80

2221.80


----------



## DocJekl

My son and I wore our matching Seamaster Pro chronographs today, but I forgot to advance the date for the missing June 31st after it had been on the winder for a while.


----------



## ColinW

joseph80 said:


> 2221.80
> View attachment 4627130


Suddenly... I'm thirsty!


----------



## fskywalker

larryganz said:


> My son and I wore our matching Seamaster Pro chronographs today, but I forgot to advance the date for the missing June 31st after it had been on the winder for a while.


Very nice Larry! Your son should be very happy with such a beautiful piece!


----------



## kpc001

I recently joined the Seamaster club, and would love a card.









Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws

Hi guys, I just have some noob question about planet ocean here, is the orange bezel more expensive than the grey bezel in 3 hands model 42mm? What material is the orange bezel?


----------



## HMHM

Hello folks! New member here. Stuck my toe (wrist?) in the water a couple years ago with a midsize quartz, and on a recent anniversary trip through Europe, my wife made an unplanned shopping stop and surprised me something fierce.


----------



## fskywalker

Congrats!!! Enjoy it in good health!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

Finally joined the club by taking delivery of a Planet Ocean 2500D today. Now if only Amazon had same day delivery so I can put the bracelet on. This will go nicely with my Speedmaster when I get it back from the boutique in NYC


----------



## mesaboogie18

2551.80 on Perlon


----------



## om3ga_fan

mikekilo725 said:


> Finally joined the club by taking delivery of a Planet Ocean 2500D today. Now if only Amazon had same day delivery so I can put the bracelet on. This will go nicely with my Speedmaster when I get it back from the boutique in NYC


NICE entry! Welcome in!!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan

HMHM said:


> Hello folks! New member here. Stuck my toe (wrist?) in the water a couple years ago with a midsize quartz, and on a recent anniversary trip through Europe, my wife made an unplanned shopping stop and surprised me something fierce.
> 
> View attachment 4645370
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645386
> 
> View attachment 4645394
> 
> View attachment 4645402
> 
> View attachment 4645410


Welcome!! Wow - your wife is definitely a keeper! Beautiful piece; thanks for sharing. Definitely one of my favorite models.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## joshuagull

dr3ws said:


> Hi guys, I just have some noob question about planet ocean here, is the orange bezel more expensive than the grey bezel in 3 hands model 42mm? What material is the orange bezel?


As long as you're comparing apples to apples--either comparing cal 2500 aluminum bezel version to cal 2500 aluminum bezel version or cal 8500 ceramic bezel version vs cal 8500 ceramic bezel version, pricing should only differ on condition and not on color.


----------



## ColinW

joshuagull said:


> As long as you're comparing apples to apples--either comparing cal 2500 aluminum bezel version to cal 2500 aluminum bezel version or cal 8500 ceramic bezel version vs cal 8500 ceramic bezel version, pricing should only differ on condition and not on color.


+1 Regarding MSRP. (But I suspect the actual price will depend on what's moving and what's not.)

And, obviously, the used market will be different with current demand for a specific model dictating its pricing.


----------



## dr3ws

joshuagull said:


> As long as you're comparing apples to apples--either comparing cal 2500 aluminum bezel version to cal 2500 aluminum bezel version or cal 8500 ceramic bezel version vs cal 8500 ceramic bezel version, pricing should only differ on condition and not on color.


I'm talking about the new one with cal 8500, so they are all ceramic then? There's also a possibility that PO would have anti magnetic properties in the future? I like the PO more than the 300 Master but it would be nice if it has master co axial in it.


----------



## Munch520

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## fskywalker

Munch520 said:


> Sent from my iPhone6


Ceramic square!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

My ceramic on new Omega berenia leather band










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt C

Just picked up be bracelet for my POC, it's a great alternative to the strap I've had it on for a few years!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Dev_Diver

My new PO 8500 titanium.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munch520

Sent from my iPhone6


----------



## Bradd_D

Just arrived today...


----------



## DocJekl

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should post some of the other pics that show off the diamonds better. PS: your private mailbox here is full.


----------



## fskywalker

larryganz said:


> You should post some of the other pics that show off the diamonds better. PS: your private mailbox here is full.


The diamonds are small and not distracting at all; below few other pictures:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mangano

Just got my first Omega.


----------



## took

Joined the club today!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipromise

Just joined on Friday. Some lume love on my 2531.80


----------



## AlexMachine

Seamaster GMT and Adriatic sea at Croatia.


----------



## Phil_P

Just got this one back from service a week ago


----------



## joshuagull

Cleaned this one up a bit.


----------



## pallas

Is it too old for this thread?


----------



## mikekilo725

Mangano said:


> Just got my first Omega.


----------



## ColinW

pallas said:


> Is it too old for this thread?


Absolutely not, in my opinion!

I wish vintage stuff wasn't so small... looks like a spot on my arm... :-(


----------



## nanjiunn

Omega "POOL"master


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mangano

In the moonlight


----------



## roknfreewrld

Mangano said:


> In the moonlight
> 
> View attachment 4832169


AWESOME picture!


----------



## kcjeepguy

Just acquired a new planet ocean chronograph as a wedding present from my wife. P.S. Jamaica is awesome!


----------



## ColinW

kcjeepguy said:


> Just acquired a new planet ocean chronograph as a wedding present from my wife. P.S. Jamaica is awesome!


Congratulations!

Oh, and congratulations on the wedding too!


----------



## kcjeepguy

ColinW said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Oh, and congratulations on the wedding too!


Thankyou very much. This watch is incredible. A bit of a chunk, but I love it. Very accurate, looks amazing, and the attention to detail is present everywhere.


----------



## Richerson

kcjeepguy said:


> Just acquired a new planet ocean chronograph as a wedding present from my wife. P.S. Jamaica is awesome!


Beautiful


----------



## MaximusNL

I've been using my Omega Seamaster PO XL 8500 for 7 months now. The watch is raking up some metal scratches due to use, is this normal and should I set my ODD in keeping the SM unscratched aside? Is this also fixable when I would bring the watch in for the Omega service in a couple of years?


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull

MaximusNL said:


> I've been using my Omega Seamaster PO XL 8500 for 7 months now. The watch is raking up some metal scratches due to use, is this normal and should I set my ODD in keeping the SM unscratched aside? Is this also fixable when I would bring the watch in for the Omega service in a couple of years?


As long as they're not insanely deep then all the scratches can be buffed out if you ask them to repolish the case/bracelet when serviced. My Planet Ocean has quite a few scratches as well, but it's my daily beater "go everywhere do anything" watch so it's to be expected. All part of the character of a daily driver.


----------



## jlondono77

Wearing the James Bond SM today


----------



## ZENSKX781

PloProf








Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## copking

Great looking watch Zen!! I went all around and back and forth before starting with and ending with my true love.....


----------



## pronstar

kcjeepguy said:


> Just acquired a new planet ocean chronograph as a wedding present from my wife. P.S. Jamaica is awesome!
> View attachment 4841201


Too cool, we got married in Negril!

But didn't have my watch addiction (or any Omegas) back then, just an Oris TT1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin6589

ZENSKX781 said:


> PloProf
> View attachment 4876730
> 
> 
> Sent via tin can and a string


I've been reading about this watch recently and was always intrigued by it.
How does it feel on the wrist? What's your experience with it?


----------



## cfw

Just got returned from Omega.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull

Just popped the Planet Ocean off the wrist, did some adjusting on the bracelet and wiped it down and a quick light polish and clean-up job. It was begging me for a proper shot so I obliged.









For me, the Planet Ocean is a watch you need to live with for a bit to fully appreciate. Depending on the light and angle it can be vintage or dressy, sporty or classic, no frills or a little blingy all depending. My favorite angle is when the hands and indices catch a reflection and it lights up the dial--bonus points when it's only a partial reflection of light and the dial looks like it has a gradient from black to gray. Still trying to catch that in a photo. This thing dominates my wrist time, and while it's not my favorite watch, it is my most accurate and rugged which is incredibly endearing to me.


----------



## Infectious

cfw said:


> Just got returned from Omega.
> 
> View attachment 4891402
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm assuming you told them not to polish it? Otherwise I am disappointed in their service process. lol


----------



## JahIthBer

Courier delivered this this morning... pre moon 145.022-69. Loving the 1039 '69 bracelet but I'm afraid to wear it daily, so I will put it on a strap soon...


----------



## RyanPatrick

Just got the mesh bracelet from the local Omega boutique. Think it suits the PO quite well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## ColinW

JahIthBer said:


> Courier delivered this this morning... pre moon 145.022-69. Loving the 1039 '69 bracelet but I'm afraid to wear it daily, so I will put it on a strap soon...
> 
> View attachment 4900850


Nice watch! :-!

Wrong thread!


----------



## cfw

Infectious said:


> I'm assuming you told them not to polish it? Otherwise I am disappointed in their service process. lol


Was a partial service. They replaced the seals, crown and helium valve, a polish would have taken to long, I can do it my self a lot faster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkX

cfw said:


> Was a partial service. They replaced the seals, crown and helium valve, a polish would have taken to long, I can do it my self a lot faster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may do it faster but you won't do as good a job, that's for sure!


----------



## Kevin6589

RyanPatrick said:


> View attachment 4900954
> 
> 
> Just got the mesh bracelet from the local Omega boutique. Think it suits the PO quite well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Hey, can you tell me the official Omega retail price for the mesh bracelet? Thx!


----------



## RyanPatrick

Kevin6589 said:


> Hey, can you tell me the official Omega retail price for the mesh bracelet? Thx!


I had to purchase the extension as well to accommodate my 7.5" wrist. Total price with tax was $375. If you have a7" wrist or smaller total price would be around $340.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Kevin6589

RyanPatrick said:


> I had to purchase the extension as well to accommodate my 7.5" wrist. Total price with tax was $375. If you have a7" wrist or smaller total price would be around $340.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> www.thewatchquest.com


Alright, thanks!


----------



## ZENSKX781

Kevin6589 said:


> I've been reading about this watch recently and was always intrigued by it.
> How does it feel on the wrist? What's your experience with it?


I love it it is big and probably not for everyone. But personally for its size and unique shape it wears a lot better that you would think.

Sent via tin can and a string


----------



## Spunwell

I'm wearing this one today, but this picture from the other day is better than the one I snapped today.


----------



## sherfield2002

I'm in!


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlespeeder

Here is my Seamaster Ceramic. I am glad to be part of the club.


----------



## Ibay

i want to join the club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

I posted here a while ago, could I have a card for my sig?

Thanks


----------



## MarkX

Arrived in the post today - delighted


----------



## Watchnut12

Love this piece.


----------



## cfw

Fire and ice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

Finally put the bracelet on my PO after owning it for 4 mos.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

billyp7718 said:


> Finally put the bracelet on my PO after owning it for 4 mos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. What was it on before you switched over to the SS bracelet?

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## fskywalker

Blue SMP ceramic :









joins black 50th anniversary SMP ceramic:


----------



## billyp7718

om3ga_fan said:


> Looks great. What was it on before you switched over to the SS bracelet?
> 
> Sent from a Payphone












NATOS and OE Rubber(pic is of my 2500 but same strap)

Contrary to popular thinking, I still prefer NATOS with this particular watch and leather on my Speedys. I always feel like I am going to scratch up the bracelet on everything. I hate scuffs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Looks vaguely familiar...











Sent from a Payphone


----------



## NegNoodles

​ #lake #view #watch #watchesofinstagram #Omega #omegaseamaster #omegawatches #womw
A photo posted by Liang (@slh879) on Aug 8, 2015 at 8:12am PDT​


----------



## Ibay

My 2 days old SMP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon G

I have two



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull

You guys, I like my 2500 2201.50 Planet Ocean but I'm starting to feel the bug for a Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial or 8500 Planet Ocean. The darker, more detailed dial of the 8500 PO has me feeling some kind of way.


----------



## GregBe

Simon G said:


> I have two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Simon...two of the best watch pictures I have seen in a while. Nice!


----------



## billr

joshuagull said:


> You guys, I like my 2500 2201.50 Planet Ocean but I'm starting to feel the bug for a Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial or 8500 Planet Ocean. The darker, more detailed dial of the 8500 PO has me feeling some kind of way.


Interesting. I have the 8500 and find myself wanting a 2500 too. They're both great I guess.


----------



## thefatboy

Catching a little of the sun this morning. Sadly it's now hiding behind a blanket of grey cloud. Hello from the great British summer!









Sent from my ageing mind via this new-fangled iThingamybob


----------



## Reverting




----------



## Demean

My Seamaster on a Leather Strap. I think grey is underrated.


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## GregBe

Back in the mix...just arrived last night. 2500D movement. I have owned one in the past and stupidly sold it. After owning a few 8500s since, this is my favorite version.

Excited to have it again!


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My Contribution


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegarider

Almost forgot to join the club. :-d


----------



## B in NY

First Omega. New to me 2531.80. Very comfortable. I think it's a keeper!


----------



## Diver476

My 2004 Seamaster. It's my every day watch. And still in fantastic condition.


----------



## josh27

PM'ed OP asking what strap this was..no response. any of you guys now what strap this is?


----------



## Spunwell

josh27 said:


> View attachment 5194890
> 
> PM'ed OP asking what strap this was..no response. any of you guys now what strap this is?


That's a grey perlon strap, although not a seamaster here's one of mine on perlon.


----------



## josh27

they look like theyre quality straps and comfortable. is that fair to say?


----------



## Spunwell

They are light and comfortable, especially in hot weather. The only thing I don't like is the cheesy buckles they typically come with. This is no problem if you have a nicer one like above to replace it with.


----------



## Kurt2112

My first Omega! Got it today.


----------



## a to the k

One of my favourites: *Omega 2531.80*


----------



## om3ga_fan

Kurt2112 said:


> My first Omega! Got it today.
> View attachment 5197706
> View attachment 5197714
> View attachment 5197722
> View attachment 5197730


Way to make an entrance! Congrats!!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## josh27

With one of the new omega boxes too!!! Box and watch look amazing. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

PO for some pool time this evening, have a great long weekend everyone!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bert69




----------



## Ipromise

^^^^^ Awesome shot!!! ^^^^


----------



## a to the k

"bondish" - 2531.80


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Almost forgot I joined the club 1 month ago. Love the watch.


----------



## PJGFriberg

My Seamaster Professional PO, Sochi 2014 Ltd. Edition 
Is this the right club btw?


----------



## wkw

My 7 years old PO...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga

Here is mine, Got it 2nd hand but was purchased New 2008 base on the Card...


----------



## patton250




----------



## Theognosis




----------



## mesaboogie18

My Seamasters:


----------



## LetItRide1978

Been looking to get an Omega for a while. Finally picked one up on Friday!


----------



## efauser

These are mine








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere

Hello guys, great pics here! I am about to buy a Seamaster 300m professional but I am stuck deciding between the new ceramic or the older version with the wavy dial, I always wanted the blue, but living in Germany the only available in omega ADs are the new ceramic, for the old Amazon is the only choice (for new ones). I love the bond but I've seen pics that the alu bezel doesn't hold up well overtime, anyone that has a ceramic version can you tell me how it has hold up, are the numbers engraved? Thanks!


----------



## Skitalets

Just rejoined the club, bit of an impulse buy. Visited the KOP boutique but ultimate bought from Jim at Continental (in person, great guy).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

Originally had this on the rubber dive strap. Recently got the Omega shark mesh. I get a ton of compliments on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

Newly arrived


----------



## cairoanan

Seamaster 120m









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky_Luke

I'm biding on eBay for an Omega Seamaster vintage watch, but I don't know it is original or fake. Can you help me?
Thank you very much.
I show some pics:


----------



## t-o-m-o

faustoklaere said:


> Hello guys, great pics here! I am about to buy a Seamaster 300m professional but I am stuck deciding between the new ceramic or the older version with the wavy dial, I always wanted the blue, but living in Germany the only available in omega ADs are the new ceramic, for the old Amazon is the only choice (for new ones). I love the bond but I've seen pics that the alu bezel doesn't hold up well overtime, anyone that has a ceramic version can you tell me how it has hold up, are the numbers engraved? Thanks!


Hi, not that I own one, but from what I have read, the markings on the SMPc bezel are painted and not inlayed with metal as they are on PO. One difference between SMPc and classic 2531.80 is the thickness of the bezel which is slimmer and more elegant on the old model.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipromise

t-o-m-o said:


> Hi, not that I own one, but from what I have read, the markings on the SMPc bezel are painted and not inlayed with metal as they are on PO. One difference between SMPc and classic 2531.80 is the thickness of the bezel which is slimmer and more elegant on the old model.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


You're right - they are not engraved. It still looks excellent! I'm usually not a huge fan of ceramic bezels, especially non-engraved, but it is spectacular. The blue has so much depth to it. Tomo's also correct about the thickness - the SMPc is thicker. Not a great deal though, and it wears very well. The Bond sits very low on the wrist which makes it super comfortable and appears slightly larger.

As you may have guessed I'm a bit of an SMPc fan. That being said, I'm wearing a 2531.80 right now.  When I learn my lesson and stop having babies, I'll trade it in for a ceramic version.


----------



## faustoklaere

Ipromise said:


> t-o-m-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, not that I own one, but from what I have read, the markings on the SMPc bezel are painted and not inlayed with metal as they are on PO. One difference between SMPc and classic 2531.80 is the thickness of the bezel which is slimmer and more elegant on the old model.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You're right - they are not engraved. It still looks excellent! I'm usually not a huge fan of ceramic bezels, especially non-engraved, but it is spectacular. The blue has so much depth to it. Tomo's also correct about the thickness - the SMPc is thicker. Not a great deal though, and it wears very well. The Bond sits very low on the wrist which makes it super comfortable and appears slightly larger.
> 
> As you may have guessed I'm a bit of an SMPc fan. That being said, I'm wearing a 2531.80 right now.  When I learn my lesson and stop having babies, I'll trade it in for a ceramic version.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5365618&d=1442341182"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

Awesome pic! It looks like you have taken care of it, may I ask how long do you have it? And does any scratches had shown up in the alumnium bezel? The ceramic is supposed to be more scratch resistant...


----------



## cfw

faustoklaere said:


> Hello guys, great pics here! I am about to buy a Seamaster 300m professional but I am stuck deciding between the new ceramic or the older version with the wavy dial, I always wanted the blue, but living in Germany the only available in omega ADs are the new ceramic, for the old Amazon is the only choice (for new ones). I love the bond but I've seen pics that the alu bezel doesn't hold up well overtime, anyone that has a ceramic version can you tell me how it has hold up, are the numbers engraved? Thanks!


I prefer the wavy dial, ceramic is to shinny for my liking.

Bond circa 2007









Electric Blue circa 2003









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

mjoranga said:


> Here is mine, Got it 2nd hand but was purchased New 2008 base on the Card...


Its just stunning, love the two tone bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klunkerbill

Can I join? I love my Omegas. 1967 and 1996.


----------



## Ipromise

faustoklaere said:


> Awesome pic! It looks like you have taken care of it, may I ask how long do you have it? And does any scratches had shown up in the alumnium bezel? The ceramic is supposed to be more scratch resistant...


Thanks! I actually haven't owned it long - maybe 2 months or so. I'd been showing great restraint, not buying any watches until the SMPc. Then this one came along, in such good condition and a great price. I just couldn't resist. No regrets here. I've mentioned the comfort and it's keeping COSC time (+1.8 day). Not too shabby!

If you want one, the man to talk to is Exelonman. Totally reliable, best prices, and I have no idea how he got it to Canada so quick (<1 week).


----------



## cfw

Electric blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_tyler

My first omega / smp Bond /watch over $1k is in the mail coming 3500km across Canada priority shipping as we speak. It's a mint condition 2531.80. I'm so excited I could .... and I have been Loosing sleep all week over it. I think once it gets here there will be balance in the force. I'll post a pick once it's official.


----------



## picklepossy

dr_tyler said:


> My first omega / smp Bond /watch over $1k is in the mail coming 3500km across Canada priority shipping as we speak. It's a mint condition 2531.80. I'm so excited I could .... and I have been Loosing sleep all week over it. I think once it gets here there will be balance in the force. I'll post a pick once it's official.


Picture to keep you waiting. It's a wonderful piece to own. Enjoy!!!


----------



## faustoklaere

dr_tyler said:


> My first omega / smp Bond /watch over $1k is in the mail coming 3500km across Canada priority shipping as we speak. It's a mint condition 2531.80. I'm so excited I could .... and I have been Loosing sleep all week over it. I think once it gets here there will be balance in the force. I'll post a pick once it's official.


I prefer the 2006 version with the applied indices and darker blue face, with the Seamaster writing in red..and the co-axial escapement is a plus! But unfortunately they don't make that version anymore so I am getting the new Ceramic version, even though I love the wavy dial


----------



## dr_tyler

Thanks for the pics, very nice!) 

Re: above, I have tried on the ceramic model a couple times at my local ad and also considered the 2220.80 but for me it has to be the 2531.80 because of the thinner profile. I have only seen one in person a couple times before but based on that and my Internet research I've decided the portions of the original are perfect. I also think the higher beat rate is a big plus.


----------



## picklepossy

I've had both an sold the ceramic version. Everything about the 2531 is perfect. The 1120 movement is just a tank and easy to service. The SMP is all about the wave dial.


----------



## bert69




----------



## sensui123

First post new to the forums.....beautiful watches everyone has. Getting into the game now with all the stunning pictures since I love Omegas since youth. Here is my old faithful Electric Blue Seamaster Professional just for kicks....definitely more to come very soon:


----------



## golfjunky1

Love this watch, it is soon to be joined by a 3576.50 !!!!


----------



## gward4

Joining the club!


----------



## faustoklaere

gward4 said:


> Joining the club!


What a beauty! Love the blue of Omegas, nobody does it better than them.. How's the ceramic bezel holding up?


----------



## masyv6

Just picked up the Aqua Terra "Skyfall"! The blue teak dial is simply intoxicating to look at.


----------



## joshuagull

So nice masyv6, I believe that one is my next acquisition as well. Where did you manage to find it? They seem to so rarely pop up used it seems.


----------



## dr_tyler

I received my SMP 2531.80 in the mail yesterday and wanted to post a pic to make it official! This watch dates to 1998. Seller told me it had not been worn and I tend to agree with him! Loving it so far.


----------



## faustoklaere

dr_tyler said:


> I received my SMP 2531.80 in the mail yesterday and wanted to post a pic to make it official! This watch dates to 1998. Seller told me it had not been worn and I tend to agree with him! Loving it so far.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5457034&d=1443062581"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Looks great congratulations! I think maybe it was polished at some point, and wouldn't be rare since it's a 17 year old watch! You can tell by the bracelet that is all polished, even the parts that are supposed to be just brushed. May I ask how much did you payed? I am in the market also for a used one, but my budget is tight and searching for a Quartz one in great shape, I stupidly waited to long for a ?1200 Omega Seamaster 41mm Quartz in blue, with the applied indices and Seamaster in red, bought here in Hamburg Germany at the Omega Boutique, at February 2013 (maybe one of the last ones) that was almost brand new! I regret so much for not buying it on time! When I was about to buy it, it was sold just one hour before!!!!! anyway that's life lesson learned, I've looked everywhere but there only seems to be very scratched ones, or the automatic, if anybody knows where I could find one, would greatly appreciate!


----------



## faustoklaere

faustoklaere said:


> dr_tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my SMP 2531.80 in the mail yesterday and wanted to post a pic to make it official! This watch dates to 1998. Seller told me it had not been worn and I tend to agree with him! Loving it so far.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5457034&d=1443062581"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great congratulations! I think maybe it was polished at some point, and wouldn't be rare since it's a 17 year old watch! You can tell by the bracelet that is all polished, even the parts that are supposed to be just brushed. May I ask how much did you payed? I am in the market also for a used one, but my budget is tight and searching for a Quartz one in great shape, I stupidly waited to long for a ?1200 Omega Seamaster 41mm Quartz in blue, with the applied indices and Seamaster in red, bought here in Hamburg Germany at the Omega Boutique, at February 2013 (maybe one of the last ones) that was almost brand new! I regret so much for not buying it on time! When I was about to buy it, it was sold just one hour before!!!!! anyway that's life lesson learned, I've looked everywhere but there only seems to be very scratched ones, or the automatic, if anybody knows where I could find one, would greatly appreciate!
Click to expand...

It costed 1200 euros by the way


----------



## dr_tyler

I paid ~2000 USD / 3000 CAD. I have seen examples in good shape for sale here and on other sites automatic for about 1500 USD (sorry I don't know how that compares to euros). I did not want to wait around for the perfect deal and thought it would be nice to have one in mint condition! You might also check omega and rolex forums. I got mine of a Canadian forum. I am leery of EBay but only for lack of experience but there are a lot on sale there. 

The bracelet is not polished, just looks that way in the pic. However, I think it may not be the stock bracelet as the model number is 1504/826 which I understand is the chrono versions bracelet.


----------



## Ipromise

dr_tyler said:


> I paid ~2000 USD / 3000 CAD. I have seen examples in good shape for sale here and on other sites automatic for about 1500 USD (sorry I don't know how that compares to euros). I did not want to wait around for the perfect deal and thought it would be nice to have one in mint condition! You might also check omega and rolex forums. I got mine of a Canadian forum. I am leery of EBay but only for lack of experience but there are a lot on sale there.
> 
> The bracelet is not polished, just looks that way in the pic. However, I think it may not be the stock bracelet as the model number is 1504/826 which I understand is the chrono versions bracelet.


Great pic up, though you overpaid a bit. You can feel better about considering the condition, but the high water mark on those are about 1800 USD. But you did just spend 2000 (or 3000, if you're a canuck like me) on a watch, so what's another $200? How are you liking it so far? I've had mine for ~3 months now, and I love it! Far more than I expected.


----------



## dr_tyler

Yeah, if I had the patience I expected I could get a better deal but I did not at the time. Considering it was in new condition, I rationed things out by comparing the price to what I could fetch an SMPc for in conjunction with the fact that I wanted this model more. I any case the watch is sweet and I am loving it so far! Trying to get a right fit on the bracelet. I like wearing it loose but the watch is too heavy to let slide around. I think I have the right fit using one half link and 3 of the removable full links. I might try going back to 2 removable links on each side and loose at some point. It looked really good that way with the flush clasp design.

EDIT:
I was watching GoldenEye tonight and wanted to add a pic to this post. James bond is part of the club too.


----------



## fordy964

My SMP is now on a well worn Cassis Bund. I love the combo of blue faced watches and vintage dark brown straps. I've been trying to recreate the look ever since I saw a first gen Aqua Terra on a similar coloured strap.


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## MaleBox

Just now..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P

Back in the fold...


----------



## billyp7718

Who saw Kenny Roger's orange bezel PO on the Geico commercial? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limo

Nice bracelet!



fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limo

Nice bracelet!



fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

limo said:


> Nice bracelet!


Thanks! 2531 was never released with the Speedy look 1610/930 bracelet, but it does looks nice with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

Today while sightseeing at Leman lake here in Swiss :-!


----------



## Shaunie_007

My newest addition:









Old faithful:


----------



## tiedieboy

I'm more of a lurker to the site but figured I needed to post here!






Got this bad boy a few months ago and can't get over how good it looks/feels.


----------



## Joshivan26

Diver on Monday. Just purchased this beauty for 2 days..


----------



## fskywalker

Joshivan26 said:


> Diver on Monday. Just purchased this beauty for 2 days..
> 
> View attachment 5574354


Nice choice for Monday, congrats! 

Mine says hi, on wrist today too! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## whoischich

rockmastermike said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## rockmastermike

whoischich said:


> Great shot!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Joshivan26

fskywalker said:


> Nice choice for Monday, congrats!
> 
> Mine says hi, on wrist today too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems you have both blue and black dial. Btw, what a great line-up you have - I'm jealous.


----------



## fskywalker

Joshivan26 said:


> It seems you have both blue and black dial. Btw, what a great line-up you have - I'm jealous.


Thanks! Had first 50th anniversary black, then regular blue and finally black. I'm doing a ceramic blue SMP mod watch, so sold blue and kept black.


----------



## pirate1110

I'm down.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch4Victor




----------



## blueadi007

I should join the club


----------



## golfjunky1




----------



## mikekilo725

My 2500D Planet Ocean along with it's brother


----------



## delco714

Folks...I am proud and elated to announce after 8 years since I was 17, I have finally purchased the grail and watch I've always dreamed of. Planet ocean 45 8500 all black on steel bracelet. You'll notice the lack of wrist shot.. The wife and I agreed on it as a Christmas gift.. So I will have to wait 10 whole long weeks, ha! I'm truly ecstatic and appreciative and happy to join the ranks of such fine individuals with class and taste . See you on 12/25!

edit: My wife let me take a quick pic and try it just to make sure it was all in order! Back in the box it goes!


----------



## mikekilo725

Enjoy. Always best when it is something you have always sought


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## mbarmbar

Love my Seamaster...


----------



## benaja




----------



## 6R15

delco714 said:


> Folks...I am proud and elated to announce after 8 years since I was 17, I have finally purchased the grail and watch I've always dreamed of. Planet ocean 45 8500 all black on steel bracelet. You'll notice the lack of wrist shot.. The wife and I agreed on it as a Christmas gift.. So I will have to wait 10 whole long weeks, ha! I'm truly ecstatic and appreciative and happy to join the ranks of such fine individuals with class and taste . See you on 12/25!
> 
> edit: My wife let me take a quick pic and try it just to make sure it was all in order! Back in the box it goes!


Nice but do you really have to wait until the end of the year? I mean, you've already paid for it and you both know what's going to be your xmas gift.... why include the suffering and the mentality of children where if you don't be good, Santa takes away your gift?


----------



## billyp7718

6R15 said:


> Nice but do you really have to wait until the end of the year? I mean, you've already paid for it and you both know what's going to be your xmas gift.... why include the suffering and the mentality of children where if you don't be good, Santa takes away your gift?


Xmas morning will be like when Santa came when you were 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

6R15 said:


> Nice but do you really have to wait until the end of the year? I mean, you've already paid for it and you both know what's going to be your xmas gift.... why include the suffering and the mentality of children where if you don't be good, Santa takes away your gift?


OP seems happy / accepting to wait for Santa, he's getting his grail by then so lets not ruin his christmas ilusion!

PD you can anyway look at it at home when ? not looking  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

You should start get your straps in order.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

Yes I am thinking a similar NATO and perhaps the rubber! I wasn't even going to buy it until December but ...I got an offer I couldn't refuse! I dunno, there's something to be said about Christmas morning, you know? The wait Will make it all the better. I need to practice delaying instant gratification as well! Now i have something to get me through the next two months! Thanks all for the love.


----------



## faustoklaere

I


delco714 said:


> Folks...I am proud and elated to announce after 8 years since I was 17, I have finally purchased the grail and watch I've always dreamed of. Planet ocean 45 8500 all black on steel bracelet. You'll notice the lack of wrist shot.. The wife and I agreed on it as a Christmas gift.. So I will have to wait 10 whole long weeks, ha! I'm truly ecstatic and appreciative and happy to join the ranks of such fine individuals with class and taste . See you on 12/25!
> 
> edit: My wife let me take a quick pic and try it just to make sure it was all in order! Back in the box it goes!


Quddos for your patience of waiting two hole months for it to use it, I believe that is called a "pleasure delayer" i couldn't do it but I totally understand the significance behind it..awesome watch it is the 45mm? How big is your wrist ? Have you tried the 42mm? I believe it could have fit you better


----------



## delco714

faustoklaere said:


> I
> Quddos for your patience of waiting two hole months for it to use it, I believe that is called a "pleasure delayer" i couldn't do it but I totally understand the significance behind it..awesome watch it is the 45mm? How big is your wrist ? Have you tried the 42mm? I believe it could have fit you better


Thanks! I have a 7.75 wrist. I've worn bigger watches. Just a poor angle and the bracelet isn't fitted. Promise it looks better in person!


----------



## nqtri

Picked up my first Omega last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bero

Joining the Club! I purchased my Seamster 300M Ceramic Bezel in BLUE last May. Can't express how much I love this piece!

Enjoy!


----------



## Bender.Folder

good choice nqtri, PO2500 Black is a classic , plus its a cal 2500D, nice catch !

bero kudos to you. Good taste in Seamaster and awesome pic that captures this nice shade of blue !


----------



## pirate1110

I'll play!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell




----------



## ChrisBorg4

I am paying for blue diver now. Already almost 30% of it paid. Can wait to post a picture of it once i buy it completely


----------



## cjt

Hi everyone. Here is my contribution from last night. My grail at this moment.


----------



## cairoanan

120m on bond









Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike123456

cairoanan said:


> 120m on bond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my [redacted] using Tapatalk


Beautiful!


----------



## Greg vintage

Here is the before image, but it is heading in for repair tomorrow. I'll post the after when it returns...


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

After mainly being a strap guy I'm learning to appreciate the beauty of the Seamaster Aqua Terra on the bracelet.


----------



## blenng83

Older pic, but makes me wish I still owned the AT Skyfall.

Maybe in the near future...


----------



## kpc001

My favorite...and only...Omega. Love the quality and build.



Sent from my KFMEWI using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryBusa

:+1:


----------



## Utrecht

Was looking for the first Bond Omega (2541.80) and finally found one in great condition (from 2000) with box and papers.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Bender.Folder

Wrong Car harald


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Bender.Folder said:


> Wrong Car harald


Yeah - my Aston Martin is currently at the technical service after a wild car chase and so I have to drive with the cheap Porsche ... ;-) :-!


----------



## Vlance




----------



## faustoklaere

Vlance said:


>


My Grail watch! Is that the midsize? Or 41mm?


----------



## Vlance

faustoklaere said:


> My Grail watch! Is that the midsize? Or 41mm?


I took a chance on the midsize, looking for a more versatile and compact piece. So far, so good.

Edit: picture


----------



## faustoklaere

Vlance said:


> faustoklaere said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Grail watch! Is that the midsize? Or 41mm?
> 
> 
> 
> I took a chance on the midsize, looking for a more versatile and compact piece. So far, so good.
> 
> Edit: picture
Click to expand...

Looks brand new! Good finding, the ones I have seen always are pretty beat up, specially the bezel insert all faded or scratched, yours looks amazing! May I ask what's your wrist size? I have a 6.5 inch wrist and debating on a full or midsize like yours!


----------



## billyp7718

harald-hans said:


> Yeah - my Aston Martin is currently at the technical service after a wild car chase and so I have to drive with the cheap Porsche ... ;-) :-!


Slumming it...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clintfca

faustoklaere said:


> Looks brand new! Good finding, the ones I have seen always are pretty beat up, specially the bezel insert all faded or scratched, yours looks amazing! May I ask what's your wrist size? I have a 6.5 inch wrist and debating on a full or midsize like yours!


I have same size wrist as you and went full size. Never regret it.










I don't have a far away shot (the angle most people see) but the proportions look more than suitable on our wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

faustoklaere said:


> Looks brand new! Good finding, the ones I have seen always are pretty beat up, specially the bezel insert all faded or scratched, yours looks amazing! May I ask what's your wrist size? I have a 6.5 inch wrist and debating on a full or midsize like yours!


Thanks, It is pretty well new as I just recently purchased it from an AD. Got a pretty decent discount since it had been there for a few years. I know there is a guy selling the same midsize, automatic version on the forums right now, if you're hunting. 
As far as size, my wrist is about 7.25". I normally wear larger watches, so the decreased diameter is taking some getting used to. I think with a 6.5" wrist, this one would be even more perfect for you.

Here's a better perspective shot:


----------



## Mike123456

Taking the Diver 300M out for a run today (Nato strap en route).


----------



## fskywalker

Vlance said:


> Thanks, It is pretty well new as I just recently purchased it from an AD. Got a pretty decent discount since it had been there for a few years. I know there is a guy selling the same midsize, automatic version on the forums right now, if you're hunting.
> As far as size, my wrist is about 7.25". I normally wear larger watches, so the decreased diameter is taking some getting used to. I think with a 6.5" wrist, this one would be even more perfect for you.
> 
> Here's a better perspective shot:


I have 7 1/8 inch wrists and went from mid size:










to full size:










Mid sizes are nice, but dont know if would get used to the smaller size on the SMP's; do have the medium size (38.5mm) on my 8500 AT:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

My mid-size SMP 2551.80.


----------



## That_Turtle

Newly arrived and already demanding exclusive wrist time.


----------



## Vlance

That_Turtle said:


> Newly arrived and already demanding exclusive wrist time.


Looks awesome dude. Congrats!


----------



## Leekster

Someday.... After I leave this ******** Burger king management job.... I will own that piece of art.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Vlance

Leekster said:


> Someday.... After I leave this ******** Burger king management job.... I will own that piece of art.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Lol life can be tough... Airline pilot to Burger King manager... Ain't that somethin


----------



## Stensbjerg

This came last week.
The Best looking not gold SM ever made in my book.


----------



## fastsite

This is an old(ish) photo, but here's my PO 42mm.


----------



## Dustin Guyse

This is my first post here, but most importantly my first Omega. I went back and forth over a few different ones, but I like the casual/dressy look of this model. I am so glad to be able to post here!


----------



## Vlance

Dustin Guyse said:


> This is my first post here, but most importantly my first Omega. I went back and forth over a few different ones, but I like the casual/dressy look of this model. I am so glad to be able to post here!
> 
> View attachment 5975186
> View attachment 5975194


Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## Vlance




----------



## ccm123

Great watches!


----------



## fskywalker

Vlance said:


>


Nice! You have both auto and quartz versions! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

fskywalker said:


> Nice! You have both auto and quartz versions! ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Not right now. Just mid and full quartz. I was debating the 2220.80, but I don't like that movement, and I like that the Quartz is thinner and lighter. I think I'll end up selling the mid. Great watch, but the full size suits my size better. I think the 2221.80 is the perfect watch for me. Love it.


----------



## fskywalker

Vlance said:


> No. Not right now. Just mid and full quartz. I was debating the 2220.80, but I don't like that movement, and I like that the Quartz is thinner and lighter. I think I'll end up selling the mid. Great watch, but the full size suits my size better. I think the 2221.80 is the perfect watch for me. Love it.


Ohh; though you had a 2531 too. Had once a 2221, but sold it as hard for me to use quartz after having the autos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

fskywalker said:


> Ohh; though you had a 2531 too. Had once a 2221, but sold it as hard for me to use quartz after having the autos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to have a 2531, but sold it. A great watch with a super accurate movement. For some reason, I just didn't warm to the dial colour very much. I find the 22 series have a more blue dial which I find is perfect.

I get that, as a quartz just doesn't feel as special. I appreciate the feeling of knowing I can be a bit more rough with it though, and it's always the right time. I've been known to get a little crazy constantly checking my autos against the atomic time.


----------



## fskywalker

Vlance said:


> I used to have a 2531, but sold it. A great watch with a super accurate movement. For some reason, I just didn't warm to the dial colour very much. I find the 22 series have a more blue dial which I find is perfect.
> 
> I get that, as a quartz just doesn't feel as special. I appreciate the feeling of knowing I can be a bit more rough with it though, and it's always the right time. I've been known to get a little crazy constantly checking my autos against the atomic time.


Got it! You could put a 22 series dial on a 2531, but then purists would say its forbidden as 2531 are not coaxial . Anyway, quartz more precise so if that works for you then 2221 is the one for you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

fskywalker said:


> Got it! You could put a 22 series dial on a 2531, but then purists would say its forbidden as 2531 are not coaxial . Anyway, quartz more precise so if that works for you then 2221 is the one for you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha... I'm surprised I haven't seen one of those come out of your laboratory yet

Yea, I've still got my auto's so all is good. I would love to see a new SMP design though. I wonder if Omega will do some tweaking to the smpc in the future.


----------



## fskywalker

Vlance said:


> Haha... I'm surprised I haven't seen one of those come out of your laboratory yet
> 
> Yea, I've still got my auto's so all is good. I would love to see a new SMP design though. I wonder if Omega will do some tweaking to the smpc in the future.


Well..... In fact already did it !!! 










But sold it to buy my titanium SMP 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

fskywalker said:


> Well..... In fact already did it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But sold it to buy my titanium SMP
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, that's a beauty!! Lol you son of a gun

So that's all 2531, except the dial? That's like the ultimate SMP right there. Maybe would have kept the longer hands though.


----------



## fskywalker

Vlance said:


> Man, that's a beauty!! Lol you son of a gun
> 
> So that's all 2531, except the dial? That's like the ultimate SMP right there. Maybe would have kept the longer hands though.


Yes, that was my 2531 (caliber 1109) with the 2220 dial and 2531 hands. Just in case, I have a brand new 2220 dial for sale, along with a few other parts, on the sales forum, so perhaps you can do one of those so you have the best of both worlds 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

fskywalker said:


> Yes, that was my 2531 (caliber 1109) with the 2220 dial and 2531 hands. Just in case, I have a brand new 2220 dial for sale, along with a few other parts, on the sales forum, so perhaps you can do one of those so you have the best of both worlds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That gives me something to think about. Shame that it does say coaxial though! 
Where did you source the 1109!? I heard those were in the very first smp's and pretty rare.


----------



## fskywalker

Vlance said:


> That gives me something to think about. Shame that it does say coaxial though!
> Where did you source the 1109!? I heard those were in the very first smp's and pretty rare.


I bought it used from exelonman on the sales forum, it was s/n 49705XXX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Princedazzen

Here's my modern Seamaster midsize & my vintage Seamaster Cosmic. :smiley:


----------



## TerenceDeshaies

Today at work with my new best friend ... A seamaster by the river ...


----------



## Vlance

TerenceDeshaies said:


> Today at work with my new best friend ... A seamaster by the river ...


That's a stunning example mate. Love it.

My fellow quartz says hi:


----------



## Mike123456

Veterans Day contribution.


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## mario24601

Doing working around the house before the rain comes, we need it bad in California.



















Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## polaburrr

That_Turtle said:


> Newly arrived and already demanding exclusive wrist time.


Beautiful. Wear it in good health!


----------



## imranbecks

An underrated beauty...


----------



## Mike123456

Diver 300 on Sharknato Bond. Very happy so far!


----------



## mesaboogie18




----------



## Civilguy007

Just arrived. 10th Omega... first Bond.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekilo725

Quick off topic, are the club badges still being given out? If so, what is the process? Thanks.


----------



## Jerome Riptide

I've got this incoming, I'm pretty stoked! My first...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshivan26

Checking in!


----------



## Dalll




----------



## decibeljoe

Progression this year: 
PO 45mm, exchanged for 42mm, sold
Speedy reduced, sold
SMP GMT, sold
and now back to SMPc
Cant stay away.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## OtMiEmGeA

I guess I'm part of the club now too!


----------



## EB2429




----------



## pepcr1




----------



## Vlance




----------



## faustoklaere

Vlance said:


>


 my Grail watch! Someday! What do you think between the applied indices that you have and the first Older one version? Without red seamaster text I am torn between the two...


----------



## Vlance

faustoklaere said:


> my Grail watch! Someday! What do you think between the applied indices that you have and the first Older one version? Without red seamaster text I am torn between the two...


I used to own the 2531. It's a very nice watch, but I'd say I like this updated one better. The lume is amazing, and the Quartz version is quite thin. I also enjoy the applied indices and the dial is a nicer blue. Very comfortable. Highly recommended.


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Got my first today. Such a rad watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305

harald-hans said:


>


Der Name ist Bond, Harald-Hans Bond


----------



## fskywalker

Jerome Riptide said:


> Got my first today. Such a rad watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice 150th Ti SMP; still miss mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beau007

I'd like to join the club. Here's my new (to me) Planet Ocean 42mm. Love it!
It'll spend the weekend on a Nato until I can have my jeweler size the bracelet for me (friends don't let friends size their own expensive watch bands!).

DSCN4118 by beau.7777, on Flickr


----------



## delco714

beau007 said:


> I'd like to join the club. Here's my new (to me) Planet Ocean 42mm. Love it!
> 
> DSCN4118 by beau.7777, on Flickr


Congrats!!!


----------



## delco714




----------



## GLB2016

Jerome Riptide said:


> Got my first today. Such a rad watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic lume shot!! ?
My AT Master Coaxial has such a poor & weak lume, almost useless...


----------



## Jerome Riptide

fskywalker said:


> Nice 150th Ti SMP; still miss mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!!!?

Reflecting on the view...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

GLB2016 said:


> Fantastic lume shot!! ?
> My AT Master Coaxial has such a poor & weak lume, almost useless...


That sucks! The lume in this Seamaster is fair. It charges up nice but doesn't last very long. I'm pretty spoiled with my Tuna though...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbow

My AT and new 300 Master Co-axial

Can I join?


----------



## 1TMF

Here is what is becoming my seemingly annual "I got a new watch!" post...

Finally picked up my first Omega. I've been wanting one for quite some time, and there was a great deal on 11/11 on Jomashop that I couldn't pass up.










Didn't have the right sized screwdriver the day I got it, so I put it on an orange zulu I had laying around, just for kicks:


----------



## delco714

1TMF said:


> Here is what is becoming my seemingly annual "I got a new watch!" post...
> 
> Finally picked up my first Omega. I've been wanting one for quite some time, and there was a great deal on 11/11 on Jomashop that I couldn't pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't have the right sized screwdriver the day I got it, so I put it on an orange zulu I had laying around, just for kicks:


Congrats! Nice!


----------



## gregPH

My PO2500 has not been getting alot of wrist time,

so I went to have my bracelet re finished since its so banged up and strapped on this Nato strap i had lying around..

I think im inlove all over again..:-d


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Some macro pix from my Instagram...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moose22




----------



## moose22

Been a member of the club for 18 months or so. Still loving my PO XL 8500


----------



## bbasch

Here's mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder




----------



## deleonj

Posted this one on another thread. Yay for the holidays!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

My SMP 150th hanging with his buddy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOwl

Sent from Italy with love!
Follow me on Instagram @lucababo


----------



## pirate1110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere

Could anybody please help me to see if this Omega Seamaster 300M Quartz is original, I want to buy it, but I have some doubts regarding the box, it's from 2008 and the owner says that is the box that it came originally, but I thought they came in a leather red box? He Was asking for ?1350 euros, I offered him ?1000 euros via PayPal and he accepted. Any opinions by people that have one would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## mnp2597

Pippotaz said:


>


Great combo, sir


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Another lume shot...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesaboogie18

2201.50 on Bandrbands calf leather


----------



## leatherheadff

That Americas Cup Seamaster is right at the top of my buy list. Such a great style and I love the dial/bezel combo.


----------



## gregPH

Thought i would add this here  mi lady's SM


----------



## TheOwl

Sent from Italy with love!
Follow me on Instagram @lucababo


----------



## Ipromise

faustoklaere said:


> Could anybody please help me to see if this Omega Seamaster 300M Quartz is original, I want to buy it, but I have some doubts regarding the box, it's from 2008 and the owner says that is the box that it came originally, but I thought they came in a leather red box? He Was asking for ?1350 euros, I offered him ?1000 euros via PayPal and he accepted. Any opinions by people that have one would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Looks good to me, and a decent market price for that model. Clasp looks like it's seen a polisher a few times. The box may not be original, but I wouldn't get upset over that. This one won't disintegrate on you.


----------



## RyanPatrick

faustoklaere said:


> Could anybody please help me to see if this Omega Seamaster 300M Quartz is original, I want to buy it, but I have some doubts regarding the box, it's from 2008 and the owner says that is the box that it came originally, but I thought they came in a leather red box? He Was asking for ?1350 euros, I offered him ?1000 euros via PayPal and he accepted. Any opinions by people that have one would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Looks good. For the record, my Planet Ocean came in the wood box. The boxes and watches are shipped separately to the ADs and boutiques so may be that the AD this gentleman bought his watch at gave him the nicer box as a favor or because they were out of the red boxes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## mdwsta4

*delete*


----------



## mdwsta4

Don't think I've posted any of my PO shots on here so here are a few:

Took this just before the release of Spectre


















Enjoying winter in SoCal









work









relaxing at the park









Cheers,
M


----------



## Toffern

Just look at this dial!


----------



## durhamcockney

Toffern said:


> Just look at this dial!


Snap. Mine got delivered this morning and love it 










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko

Wahoo! I finally have one!!!! My cherished 2264.50. I took off the bracelet and installed a Hadley-Roma strap but have a very nice Hirsch strap on order. I had to weigh the cost of an auto vs this quartz not only in actually cost but maintenance costs as well. There are no Omega AD's anywhere near us, we live about 6 hours east of Vancouver, BC through 2 mountain passes, so getting an auto model (2254.50) serviced would mean a lot of additional cost. I already have a few automatic watches (Revue Thommen XXL Air speed auto chrono, Seiko Air Divers Limited Edition, and even an old Verona) so I don't need another one. I love this watch! 
Someone told me a quick check to see if a watch is waterproof is to soak it in water and if it fogs up or there is moisture evident inside then of course it isn't and needs servicing. Anyone want to weight in one this?


----------



## durhamcockney

Neeko said:


> Wahoo! I finally have one!!!! My cherished 2264.50. I took off the bracelet and installed a Hadley-Roma strap but have a very nice Hirsch strap on order. I had to weigh the cost of an auto vs this quartz not only in actually cost but maintenance costs as well. There are no Omega AD's anywhere near us, we live about 6 hours east of Vancouver, BC through 2 mountain passes, so getting an auto model (2254.50) serviced would mean a lot of additional cost. I already have a few automatic watches (Revue Thommen XXL Air speed auto chrono, Seiko Air Divers Limited Edition, and even an old Verona) so I don't need another one. I love this watch!
> Someone told me a quick check to see if a watch is waterproof is to soak it in water and if it fogs up or there is moisture evident inside then of course it isn't and needs servicing. Anyone want to weight in one this?


Lovely watch pal and I love the strap.

Regarding the dunk test I would only do it if it's under warranty but I personally won't be putting it to the test just incase it isn't waterproof even though I have 5 years warranty and my AD is 25 mins from my house haha

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance

Neeko said:


> Wahoo! I finally have one!!!! My cherished 2264.50. I took off the bracelet and installed a Hadley-Roma strap but have a very nice Hirsch strap on order. I had to weigh the cost of an auto vs this quartz not only in actually cost but maintenance costs as well. There are no Omega AD's anywhere near us, we live about 6 hours east of Vancouver, BC through 2 mountain passes, so getting an auto model (2254.50) serviced would mean a lot of additional cost. I already have a few automatic watches (Revue Thommen XXL Air speed auto chrono, Seiko Air Divers Limited Edition, and even an old Verona) so I don't need another one. I love this watch!
> Someone told me a quick check to see if a watch is waterproof is to soak it in water and if it fogs up or there is moisture evident inside then of course it isn't and needs servicing. Anyone want to weight in one this?


Yea, and if you want to see if it's flame resistant, throw it in fire.

I don't know who told you that. Take it to an AD and they can do a pressure test on it safely.

Congrats on your new watch btw.


----------



## ntfromto

My 2599.80.00


----------



## Neeko

Thanks for both, and lucky you to be so close to an AD! Doesn't one wonder though that a Seamaster good to 300meters water resistance should be able to withstand a brief dunk in water? BTW this was checked out professionally before I purchased it.


----------



## Neeko

Thanks, I do love this watch! Next time I'm in Vancouver I'll take it to an AD and have it tested.


----------



## Neeko

That is a beaut!


----------



## Bender.Folder

awaiting my 2298.80 Ti Chrono to come back from the watchmaker. Hope I get it back for Xmas


----------



## Kluber

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipromise

Kluber said:


> View attachment 6272802
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Nice! Did you just get this from Exelonman?


----------



## ntfromto

Bender.Folder said:


> View attachment 6271378
> 
> View attachment 6271434
> 
> 
> awaiting my 2298.80 Ti Chrono to come back from the watchmaker. Hope I get it back for Xmas


That would be a great present. Getting your Chuck back in time for Christmas.


----------



## joshuagull

mdwsta4 said:


> Don't think I've posted any of my PO shots on here so here are a few:
> 
> Took this just before the release of Spectre


Love the PO and also love the MP. I've had an M6 TTL, M2 and now own a 1956 M3 that's very dear to me that I intend to keep for my lifetime and hand down one day. Cheers to a fellow Leica shooter.


----------



## mario24601

Neeko said:


> Wahoo! I finally have one!!!! My cherished 2264.50. I took off the bracelet and installed a Hadley-Roma strap but have a very nice Hirsch strap on order. I had to weigh the cost of an auto vs this quartz not only in actually cost but maintenance costs as well. There are no Omega AD's anywhere near us, we live about 6 hours east of Vancouver, BC through 2 mountain passes, so getting an auto model (2254.50) serviced would mean a lot of additional cost. I already have a few automatic watches (Revue Thommen XXL Air speed auto chrono, Seiko Air Divers Limited Edition, and even an old Verona) so I don't need another one. I love this watch!
> Someone told me a quick check to see if a watch is waterproof is to soak it in water and if it fogs up or there is moisture evident inside then of course it isn't and needs servicing. Anyone want to weight in one this?


Congratulations. 2264 still one of my all time favorites!

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## takiUZ

Hello! I'm joining the Club!


----------



## Kluber

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mdwsta4

Thank you! I've owned a number of Leicas, but only regret selling my first M2. the MP I plan on doing exactly the same as you. Nice Hassy in your shot! I also have a 500cm. Great to see a fellow film shooter. Got plenty on my IG account if you want to check them out (matty_westside).

Cheers,
Matt



joshuagull said:


> Love the PO and also love the MP. I've had an M6 TTL, M2 and now own a 1956 M3 that's very dear to me that I intend to keep for my lifetime and hand down one day. Cheers to a fellow Leica shooter.


----------



## ciclismosam

Wearing the 2220.80 today. I may not use the same sidearm as Bond, but the Seamaster is still wonder to wear shooting.

I also love this reference as the only pre-ceramic coaxial for the Seamaster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deleonj

My trusty companion today


----------



## DIV

I can't believe I haven't joined yet, but I did a search on this thread and no luck, so here I go!


----------



## Titan II

New Seamaster 300 MC owner as of one week and loving every second of it.

May I join The Club?

René


----------



## lightspire




----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riano

.


----------



## riano

mdwsta4 said:


> Don't think I've posted any of my PO shots on here so here are a few:
> 
> Took this just before the release of Spectre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying winter in SoCal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> relaxing at the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> M


What a beautiful watch, can I ask what model number this is as I can't seem to find it anywhere...


----------



## mikekilo725

riano said:


> What a beautiful watch, can I ask what model number this is as I can't seem to find it anywhere...


Thought it was the Seamaster Planet Ocean 600m with the 2500. Caliber, reference 2201.50.00


----------



## telefunken

Just a few hours with me. What a beauty!


----------



## delco714

telefunken said:


> Just a few hours with me. What a beauty!
> View attachment 6312666


Congrats! This almost stole my heart and moved be from buying my po. Admittedly a better daily wearer. Enjoy!


----------



## telefunken

Thanks so much! 

Enviado desde mi E39 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

telefunken said:


> Just a few hours with me. What a beauty!
> View attachment 6312666


Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1TMF

After sitting in customs in Chicago for a week, my new straps for my SMPc finally showed up! Thanks to WatchObession for the great black Friday deal and getting them shipped quickly on their end.

For reference, my wrist is about 6.5".

Hirsch Robby in red:










Di-Modell Denver Calf in black with white stitching:










Bond NATO with black PVD buckles:


----------



## Lakris

Got this beauty back in October!


----------



## telefunken

So happy with my new SMP.

Enviado desde mi E39 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko

Okay, here it is, my Seamaster Pro on the brand new Hirsch Liberty strap


----------



## mikekilo725

Searched high and low and can't come up with them in a single picture. Anybody have a pix of a new Seamaster 300MC and a Seamaster 300 ref 165.024 or 166.024? trying to figure out the next purchase and it is between these two. Thanks


----------



## joshuagull

mdwsta4 said:


> Thank you! I've owned a number of Leicas, but only regret selling my first M2. the MP I plan on doing exactly the same as you. Nice Hassy in your shot! I also have a 500cm. Great to see a fellow film shooter. Got plenty on my IG account if you want to check them out (matty_westside).
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


Nice! Following along. Same here on me sharing a lot of my film and photography work on Instagram. Username there is the same as here.

I regret selling my M2 as well. I actually shot it more than my M3 and prefer everything else about it other than the M3's big finder. I'm a viewfinder fanboy so that tipped the scales in the M3's favor. I miss using 35mm lenses on the Leica though. Considering picking up a classic 35 Summicron with goggles.


----------



## Neeko

Thanks to all WUS members for your 'Likes'! I love this watch!



mario24601 said:


> Congratulations. 2264 still one of my all time favorites!
> 
> Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko

Thanks everyone for your 'Likes'!!!!!


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue

My membership credentials arrived today.....


----------



## xxjorelxx

Does this qualify me?


----------



## HMHM

My first, from a few years ago.


----------



## Titan II

Just because there can never be too many pictures.

René


----------



## GrouchoM

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## telefunken

Just an awsome watch. Glad that I decided the Omega not the Sub No Date. The No Date may will come later. 
At the moment it´s running +/-0Seconds/24H. During the day it looses 1 second but sleeping with the dial up it gains this second.
A big like also to be so comfortable to wear and its height.


----------



## Phil_P

Bleedingblue said:


> My membership credentials arrived today.....
> 
> View attachment 6360889


Oh man, that dial is to die for.


----------



## El-Bonedeedo

I'd been searching for the right GMT watch for a while. I travel quite a bit for work and really wanted the extra time zone(s). I was *this* close to going with an Explorer II when I came across the Seamaster GMT. What a beauty. I really dig the 'bond' band as well. So yeah, my first Seamaster. I've got a Speedmaster reduced, but really dig the uncomplicated dial and added GMT complication. Mine is a 1999 model. I cannot believe the lume on this thing.


----------



## Aliosa_007

Bought my Planet Ocean earlier this year. Finally got around to shoot some pictures of it this weekend (support offered by a Pelikan M1000 fountain pen). I wear it 24 h/d and it runs about +1 s/d.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

3 Seamasters


----------



## DocJekl

Got one more Seamaster to add to the collection - an SMP "Bond" 2541.80 from 1998, to match the one I bought my son for his 18th birthday in 2 weeks.


----------



## delco714

Couple of days in and I'm in love as expected.can't stop looking at it. The 45.5 is a big boy big presence..heavy..may consider rubber in a few months after I get my fix.


----------



## mikekilo725

delco714 said:


> Couple of days in and I'm in love as expected.can't stop looking at it. The 47 is a big boy big presence..heavy..may consider rubber in a few months after I get my fix.


It's little brother says hi


----------



## delco714

mikekilo725 said:


> It's little brother says hi
> 
> View attachment 6408505


I have so much more appreciation for that model now. It was the one I originally fell in love with..then the ceramic 8500 came out and I was done for


----------



## telefunken

212.30.41.20.01.003


----------



## Bender.Folder

telefunken first class quality pics. Omega should use those ones.


----------



## telefunken

Thanks so much Bender! Glad you like them! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Out enjoying all the green here in BC Canada and I snapped this crazy glowy pic...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate1110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMazzle

Can I get a laminated card? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telefunken

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mikekilo725

You as well


----------



## mario24601

Feliz Navidad y'all










Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobmG8

My new Seamaster










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac




----------



## iVW

May I join the club please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddldave




----------



## mimaris

Hi everyone,

May i join the club with my Seamaster?









Cheers

M.


----------



## delco714

mimaris said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> May i join the club with my Seamaster?
> 
> View attachment 6540506
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> M.


Nice pic and yes you may!! Part of me wishes that there was no orange at all in the watch like your B&W here..


----------



## fadofa

Seamaster Po 45,5.


----------



## mimaris

delco714 said:


> Nice pic and yes you may!! Part of me wishes that there was no orange at all in the watch like your B&W here..


Thank mate, i actually love the numerals in orange, what i disliked since the day i bought the watch is the black strap with orange stitches, i replaced it with the silicone strap and am now thinking about buying the black oem...


----------



## FatTuesday

One of my Seamasters...


----------



## Graham88

Here is my SMPC


----------



## ddldave




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## iVW

Fantastic accuracy. Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unlewser

Have an older seamaster. Didn't have the original strap so its wearing a nato. Some say the styles clash, some say freedom matches everything


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Not sure I've ever formally submitted for my membership.


----------



## ste172

My Omega! Wanted this watch for a long time...finally took the plunge earlier this week due to finding a great deal!


----------



## FatTuesday

Third day in a row...


----------



## dinexus

Been wearing my 2500D all week - sometimes I forget how perfectly this watch is executed after giving the beaters more wrist time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

unlewser said:


> Have an older seamaster. Didn't have the original strap so its wearing a nato. Some say the styles clash, some say freedom matches everything


I think it works very well!


----------



## Ard

Very happy with this.


----------



## bert69

My PO:


----------



## Hwkaholic

Permission to come aboard! 

My first Omega. Just arrived today and so far enjoying it!! I've been eyeballing the SMPc for a long time and finally pulled the trigger!


----------



## Hwkaholic

Ok one more. Going out on the town with the wifey tonight.

Wife- "What is that?"

Me- "Yes, honey, I am happy to see you. But that's an Omega Seamster Pro in my pocket." 

Wife- "Is that what you call it now?"

Me- " Yes, ma'am!"


----------



## nervosa1901

Took delivery of this over the weekend. My first Omega. I am amazed at the sheer quality...


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Playing with my 6s, trying to get a pseudo macro shot...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onij

W/ black nato from crown & buckle. My SS bracelet have a lot of play I hope when it is serviced they can resurrect it


----------



## sbessel

This Seamster "Great White" is truly one of my favorites, and will stay on my keep forever list. I have no idea on details, like year or history. I sort of fell into the deal, and it has no paperwork or box. But as I said, I am not ever planning on selling so I don't care.

I also have a SMP 300m GMT, a rare model with a display back that I picked up new in 2013. This one has lost its appeal after the Great White arrived. (sorry for the stock photo, I don't seem to have a picture of mine)


----------



## Jerome Riptide

sbessel said:


> This Seamster "Great White" is truly one of my favorites, and will stay on my keep forever list. I have no idea on details, like year or history. I sort of fell into the deal, and it has no paperwork or box. But as I said, I am not ever planning on selling so I don't care.
> 
> I also have a SMP 300m GMT, a rare model with a display back that I picked up new in 2013. This one has lost its appeal after the Great White arrived. (sorry for the stock photo, I don't seem to have a picture of mine)
> 
> View attachment 6643634
> View attachment 6643658


 That GMT is a grail of mine!!! Love those!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fourier

Hwkaholic said:


> Permission to come aboard!
> 
> My first Omega. Just arrived today and so far enjoying it!! I've been eyeballing the SMPc for a long time and finally pulled the trigger!


This is great.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Today's word of the day:

*versatility *
ver·sa·tile (vûr′sə-təl, -tīl′)
adj.
1. Capable of doing many things competently.
2. Having varied uses or serving many functions
3. Variable or inconstant; changeable: a versatile temperament.
4. Biology Capable of moving freely in all directions, as the loosely attached anthers of certain flowers.


----------



## ChrisBalding

Love the black nato!!


----------



## asadtiger

I have been a long time member of the seamaster fraternity, but now that i switched to a new to me piece, i submit my membership again


----------



## Joshivan26

Gone Bond


----------



## om3ga_fan

asadtiger said:


> I have been a long time member of the seamaster fraternity, but now that i switched to a new to me piece, i submit my membership again
> View attachment 6665050


Love it. I almost went GMT but decided to go SMP in black instead. Should have tomorrow.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> Love it. I almost went GMT but decided to go SMP in black instead. Should have tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Ceramic or old style with waves?


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> Ceramic or old style with waves?


Old school - waves. UPS says it's 'out for delivery'. Should have it in a couple of hours; pics to follow.


----------



## sinizurri




----------



## texas_tom

The Bond GMT waves is pretty stellar


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## unimatrixzer0

Question for anyone with this watch. Does the bezel have a slight give to it? Mines new and it has like a 0.5-1.0mm in give where I can press down on the bezel and it taps the watch case under it. So if you start to gently tap at the 6 o'clock part of the bezel you'll get a metal on metal tapping sound. I had a 300MC for a few days and it didn't have that kind of play. Solid as a rock. Just want to make sure if that's normal or if I got a lemon. Thanks.



Hwkaholic said:


>


----------



## Tarika777

Jerome Riptide said:


> That GMT is a grail of mine!!! Love those!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my HTC_0P6B6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

unimatrixzer0 said:


> Question for anyone with this watch. Does the bezel have a slight give to it? Mines new and it has like a 0.5-1.0mm in give where I can press down on the bezel and it taps the watch case under it. So if you start to gently tap at the 6 o'clock part of the bezel you'll get a metal on metal tapping sound. I had a 300MC for a few days and it didn't have that kind of play. Solid as a rock. Just want to make sure if that's normal or if I got a lemon. Thanks.


Mine is solid. No give unless I really put a lot of pressure on it. But definitely not what you're describing.


----------



## mapotofu

Wearing my SMP 2531.80 today.


----------



## Jerome Riptide

unimatrixzer0 said:


> Question for anyone with this watch. Does the bezel have a slight give to it? Mines new and it has like a 0.5-1.0mm in give where I can press down on the bezel and it taps the watch case under it. So if you start to gently tap at the 6 o'clock part of the bezel you'll get a metal on metal tapping sound. I had a 300MC for a few days and it didn't have that kind of play. Solid as a rock. Just want to make sure if that's normal or if I got a lemon. Thanks.


Mines 18 years old this year and the bezel has no play. If you look closely, you can see that mine is also pretty beat up!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awsj91

unimatrixzer0 said:


> Question for anyone with this watch. Does the bezel have a slight give to it? Mines new and it has like a 0.5-1.0mm in give where I can press down on the bezel and it taps the watch case under it. So if you start to gently tap at the 6 o'clock part of the bezel you'll get a metal on metal tapping sound. I had a 300MC for a few days and it didn't have that kind of play. Solid as a rock. Just want to make sure if that's normal or if I got a lemon. Thanks.


Prior to servicing, my 2541.80's bezel had more or less the same issue as your watch's bezel, with an additional problem in that the 12 o' clock lume pip did not line up with the 12 o' clock marker of the dial. After servicing, the bezel spring and click spring were replaced, and gone were the play and give of the bezel.


----------



## Bender.Folder

My 4th application to the club. The 2265 electric blue quartz picked on way back home and a NOS Aqua Terra opaline quartz that my wife gifted me early for turning 30y old this year. I'm thinking flipping PO and SMPTi Chronograph to fund a Seamaster 300 or a 8500 PO. :think:


----------



## texas_tom

Bond GMT


----------



## MrNurse

I would love to switch over to a Ceramic SMP but I really do love the classic wave dial. I'm so torn.


----------



## DocJekl

Bender.Folder said:


> My 4th application to the club. The 2265 electric blue quartz picked on way back home and a NOS Aqua Terra opaline quartz that my wife gifted me early for turning 30y old this year. I'm thinking flipping PO and SMPTi Chronograph to fund a Seamaster 300 or a 8500 PO. :think:


Nice opaline NOS Aqua terra quartz, that matches the same one that I picked up last week (brand new with 2 year Omega warranty and life-time battery changes). I really like the raised markers, jumping hour hand for time-zone changes, and 45 month battery life of this previous model.

I have a PO 2500 and SMP Ti Chronograph like you, and I think you should keep them and save up for a Ti PO 8500 LM later. I'm not sure that a PO 8500 or SM300 are really that much better that you should sell the two for one maybe "better" watch.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Had to try it on my black Squale mesh...looks awesome!!


----------



## Skellig

8 years old this year. Had an unofficial service 3 years ago but started to loose time late in 2015 so sent it for proper Omega service. Delighted with the result despite the £360 or €520 for the service as has come back like a new watch as photos of before and after will show. I will never part with it.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Killarney said:


> 8 years old this year. Had an unofficial service 3 years ago but started to loose time late in 2015 so sent it for proper Omega service. Delighted with the result despite the £360 or €520 for the service as has come back like a new watch as photos of before and after will show. I will never part with it.


NICE! Looks great. Sadly, thanks to that anti-reflective coating on the outside, and my being a clutz, on my next service I'm going to have to spring for a new crystal.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## David Woo

love those rattely bracelets on my old ones:


----------



## Skellig

How much will a new crystal cost roughly?


----------



## JED1




----------



## laoshun78

smpc


----------



## scosmoss

My PO.


----------



## MrNurse




----------



## albiea

Submitting my membership application while on the train... One of the last of the wave dials


----------



## Roamy360

It's funny; I keep looking at the Seamaster GMT Black anniversery watches shown here on this thread and it doesn't look great to me. But I love mine and it looks great in person. Oh well...........


----------



## Emrejagger

asadtiger said:


> I have been a long time member of the seamaster fraternity, but now that i switched to a new to me piece, i submit my membership again
> View attachment 6665050


Oh my God. Such a sexy watch...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## 1911 man




----------



## Hwkaholic

A few questions for the masses (or just SMPc owners)

1. Can you hear your watch ticking loudly? I don't have supersonic hearing by any means. But I noticed today that if I hold my watch up to a foot away from my head I can hear it ticking. Is this normal? It is markedly louder than any ETA or Sellita movement that I have owned. 

2. Does the bezel on the SMPc line up perfectly? It seems that mine is about a quarter to a half of a click off counter clockwise. 

3. Mine is currently running about 8-10 seconds fast per 24 hours. Is this acceptable?? I don't think it is. 

Any feedback is appreciated!!


----------



## Spartan.Ex

Hwkaholic said:


> A few questions for the masses (or just SMPc owners)
> 
> 1. Can you hear your watch ticking loudly? I don't have supersonic hearing by any means. But I noticed today that if I hold my watch up to a foot away from my head I can hear it ticking. Is this normal? It is markedly louder than any ETA or Sellita movement that I have owned.
> 
> 2. Does the bezel on the SMPc line up perfectly? It seems that mine is about a quarter to a half of a click off counter clockwise.
> 
> 3. Mine is currently running about 8-10 seconds fast per 24 hours. Is this acceptable?? I don't think it is.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated!!


1. Yes, SMPc is a bit louder than my other watches, so if you hear it ticking form 30cm / 1ft it is normal.
2. I am satisfied with alignment of bazel on my SMPc, if I loked through a loupe, I might find some offset, but generally alignment of bezel on my si all right, but bezels are probably still applied by hand, so misalignment of bezel is possible. 
3. 8-10 is out of COSC range, so that is not right, it should be in -4 to +6s range. If it is acceptable is up to you. Mine is running constantly +1/-1s per day, depending on usage or +0,2s per day on winder.


----------



## beastomaniac

Hwkaholic said:


> A few questions for the masses (or just SMPc owners)
> 
> 1. Can you hear your watch ticking loudly? I don't have supersonic hearing by any means. But I noticed today that if I hold my watch up to a foot away from my head I can hear it ticking. Is this normal? It is markedly louder than any ETA or Sellita movement that I have owned.
> 
> 2. Does the bezel on the SMPc line up perfectly? It seems that mine is about a quarter to a half of a click off counter clockwise.
> 
> 3. Mine is currently running about 8-10 seconds fast per 24 hours. Is this acceptable?? I don't think it is.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated!!


1. You have too goor hearing, I think =) I need to put my 2254.50 (cal. 1120) on to my ear to hear it, but this may vary by different units.

2. Bezel should line up perfectly, but naturally there are some tolerances in it. It can be fixed, if it bothers you.

3. It should run within COSC specs (-4/+6 sec in 24h), but 8-10 fast isn't actually bad at all. The results may differ from so many reasons that it I wouldn't worry about it at all. If this also bothers you, it can be regulated by almost every watchmaker if needed.


----------



## mrwatchusername

Hwkaholic said:


> A few questions for the masses (or just SMPc owners)
> 
> 1. Can you hear your watch ticking loudly? I don't have supersonic hearing by any means. But I noticed today that if I hold my watch up to a foot away from my head I can hear it ticking. Is this normal? It is markedly louder than any ETA or Sellita movement that I have owned.
> 
> 2. Does the bezel on the SMPc line up perfectly? It seems that mine is about a quarter to a half of a click off counter clockwise.
> 
> 3. Mine is currently running about 8-10 seconds fast per 24 hours. Is this acceptable?? I don't think it is.
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated!!


1. I have to place the watch next to my ear to hear the ticking. I often sleep with my SMPc on.

2. Mine appears to line up perfectly as far as the naked eye can tell.

3. For COSC specs that seems quite poor. Mine is often at +1 to 2 seconds per day.


----------



## Hwkaholic

beastomaniac said:


> 1. You have too goor hearing, I think =) I need to put my 2254.50 (cal. 1120) on to my ear to hear it, but this may vary by different units.
> 
> 2. Bezel should line up perfectly, but naturally there are some tolerances in it. It can be fixed, if it bothers you.
> 
> 3. It should run within COSC specs (-4/+6 sec in 24h), but 8-10 fast isn't actually bad at all. The results may differ from so many reasons that it I wouldn't worry about it at all. If this also bothers you, it can be regulated by almost every watchmaker if needed.


I am actually half deaf in one ear. In my bathroom with the exhaust fan on I can easily hear the watch from a foot away. I would much prefer the watch to be within COSC. I've been spoiled by me Sinn 104 running nearly perfect over a 2 day period.

Regarding the bezel and regulation, is this something that would fall under warranty? The watch was new in November 2015 and is near mint condition.

One other thing to note that a couple other members have noticed, mine does not have the red dot. Is this a practice that Omega is moving away from? Another member just bought a brand new SMPc from Jomas and it can with no dot.

Thanks for the feedback!!

Here is a pic showing the bezel alignment.


----------



## beastomaniac

I'd say that the bezel would be re-alligned under warranty. Omega stopped using that red dot some years ago, most likely your watch hasn't been opened before.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Hwkaholic said:


> I am actually half deaf in one ear. In my bathroom with the exhaust fan on I can easily hear the watch from a foot away. I would much prefer the watch to be within COSC. I've been spoiled by me Sinn 104 running nearly perfect over a 2 day period.
> 
> Regarding the bezel and regulation, is this something that would fall under warranty? The watch was new in November 2015 and is near mint condition.
> 
> One other thing to note that a couple other members have noticed, mine does not have the red dot. Is this a practice that Omega is moving away from? Another member just bought a brand new SMPc from Jomas and it can with no dot.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!!
> 
> Here is a pic showing the bezel alignment.


The bezel alignment is almost certainly caused by the tolerances of the click spring being slightly off, which is a very cheap fix even if it isn't covered under warranty. I'm not sure what they'll say regarding the bezel and warranty, they might tell you it's within their acceptable tolerances or they might fix it since it's such an easy job. The bezel on my 2254 was misaligned just slightly more than yours is and it drove me crazy. Sent it in, paid about $25 for a new click spring including installation and it's much better now.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Iowa_Watchman said:


> The bezel alignment is almost certainly caused by the tolerances of the click spring being slightly off, which is a very cheap fix even if it isn't covered under warranty. I'm not sure what they'll say regarding the bezel and warranty, they might tell you it's within their acceptable tolerances or they might fix it since it's such an easy job. The bezel on my 2254 was misaligned just slightly more than yours is and it drove me crazy. Sent it in, paid about $25 for a new click spring including installation and it's much better now.


Solid info from a fellow Iowan! Much obliged, sir! I may check with Watch and Clock Junction.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Hwkaholic said:


> Solid info from a fellow Iowan! Much obliged, sir! I may check with Watch and Clock Junction.


A fellow Iowan? Yes. A fellow Hawk fan? Nooooooooooo.

I would check with the AD/service center first, since there's a definite chance it might be covered under warranty.


----------



## mario24601

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## unimatrixzer0

Behold, my Snowmaster!


----------



## Hwkaholic

Class
/klas/
Noun
1. a set or category of things having some property or attribute in common and differentiated from others by kind, type, or quality


----------



## Clift

Hi everyone,

I recently picked up a brand new Seamaster Pro 300M Diver.
Really love the watch but I did have 2 questions that I hope someone can help with.

1. The luminosity seems quite weak and not very bright. Is this essentially the way it is or could I potentially have a poor unit? (My watch might have been a 'show watch' as the AD that I went to apparently only orders one of that particular model until it is sold)
2. Where would i find the serial number on the watch to match it to the warranty card?

Thanks everyone!
2.


----------



## sinsterurge

My application. 42mm planet ocean with orange bezel. 8500 movement.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## skyline89

3 days ago I bought my first Omega from an AD and I could not be happier, you can really see the quality in this watch (I have never spent more than 600 eur on a watch before). This will be my new daily wearer. I also have a quick question for you guys, is the omega sign on the crown supposed to be aligned perfectly when the crown is screwed in? Mine is not, it does not bother me at all, I'm just courious... I think I screw it down correctly, so that should not be a cause. (photos are not very good, phone camera)









Crown logo








And this is how the crown looks like from the "birds eye", can someone confirm that it looks like the crown is completely screwed in?


----------



## Bender.Folder

Some waves  . Sold a 2221.80 by mistake once, so next time I say I'm selling this one, hit me .


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

skyline89 said:


> 3 days ago I bought my first Omega from an AD and I could not be happier, you can really see the quality in this watch (I have never spent more than 600 eur on a watch before). This will be my new daily wearer. I also have a quick question for you guys, is the omega sign on the crown supposed to be aligned perfectly when the crown is screwed in? Mine is not, it does not bother me at all, I'm just courious... I think I screw it down correctly, so that should not be a cause. (photos are not very good, phone camera)
> 
> View attachment 6816394
> 
> 
> Crown logo
> View attachment 6816450
> 
> 
> And this is how the crown looks like from the "birds eye", can someone confirm that it looks like the crown is completely screwed in?
> View attachment 6816426


Great watch and congrats on the purchase! In regards to the crown no, they hardly ever, if ever line up. I've owned numerous Seamasters and I don't think any of them have aligned perfectly when screwed in. If I remember correctly, it's been brought up before with similar responses. Enjoy!


----------



## mikekilo725

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Great watch and congrats on the purchase! In regards to the crown no, they hardly ever, if ever line up. I've owned numerous Seamasters and I don't think any of them have aligned perfectly when screwed in. If I remember correctly, it's been brought up before with similar responses. Enjoy!


Enjoy. Be careful, you now have been bitten and before you know it it will always be just one more Omega. I second that the logo doesn't line up with the crown screwed in


----------



## skyline89

Thank you Iowa_Watchman and mikekilo725, that is good to know because for a minute I was actually afraid that the crown is not getting screwed in completely, that is why i posted the 3rd image, but now I am calm .


----------



## mikekilo725

Trust me, I know exactly how you felt as I have been there a bunch of times, but the fine folks here have talked me down from many a ledge, just paying it forward.


----------



## om3ga_fan

skyline89 said:


> Thank you Iowa_Watchman and mikekilo725, that is good to know because for a minute I was actually afraid that the crown is not getting screwed in completely, that is why i posted the 3rd image, but now I am calm .


Ditto. Have NEVER seen the logo on the crown align. But it's nice to know I'm not the only one that wishes it did... 

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## skyline89

mikekilo725 said:


> Trust me, I know exactly how you felt as I have been there a bunch of times, but the fine folks here have talked me down from many a ledge, just paying it forward.


That is why I like this forum.


----------



## Mrxnyc

My 2538


----------



## FatTuesday

Hirsch Robby


----------



## baliansa

Midsize quartz:


----------



## jswing

Just in, my first Omega in a couple years.


----------



## auditd0rk

Just recently acquire a PO 8500. Since I'm new with not enough posts, I can't provide a pic  I'm totally in love with this watch, though -- my very first Omega.


----------



## tumbling_dice12

Love this guy


----------



## auditd0rk

My very first Omega -- I'm in love:


----------



## lamb51

My two. Anyone have any idea on the the year of the de ville


----------



## Spunwell

Planet Ocean today


----------



## FatTuesday

PO Ti LM today...


----------



## DocJekl

FatTuesday said:


> PO Ti LM today...
> 
> View attachment 6905082


My favorite PO ever...


----------



## pallas

lamb51 said:


> My two. Anyone have any idea on the the year of the de ville


Open the back, read the model number, look it up in the omega database ;-)

https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/heritage/vintage/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheITGuy

First one!


----------



## MattyMac

Big Dog...

e...


----------



## Joshivan26




----------



## bloodypoppy




----------



## bloodypoppy




----------



## MrNurse

My first expensive watch. I love it but it's time for her to go so I'll selling it and maybe going to buy a PO 45.5 eventually.


----------



## om3ga_fan

MrNurse said:


> My first expensive watch. I love it but it's time for her to go so I'll selling it and maybe going to buy a PO 45.5 eventually.
> View attachment 6941113


Saw your ad. Had I not just bought the same watch I would've pounced on it.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## MrNurse

om3ga_fan said:


> Saw your ad. Had I not just bought the same watch I would've pounced on it.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Ahhhh!

Yea I was planning on keeping this watch forever as I love it and it's the first nice watch my dad told me about when I was a kid bc he used to own one. But sadly Im selling all my watches to help with the downpayment for my new car. In a few months I would like to own a 45mm PO. I believe my watch should sell pretty quickly bc of its excellent condition and low price.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

MrNurse said:


> My first expensive watch. I love it but it's time for her to go so I'll selling it and maybe going to buy a PO 45.5 eventually.
> View attachment 6941113


I mean this is the most respectful way possible, but have you tried on the PO 45.5 yet? With the way that 41mm watch looks on your wrist I have doubts you can pull off the 45.5. Only my personal opinion of course.


----------



## DocJekl

MrNurse said:


> Ahhhh!
> 
> Yea I was planning on keeping this watch forever as I love it and it's the first nice watch my dad told me about when I was a kid bc he used to own one. But sadly Im selling all my watches to help with the downpayment for my new car. In a few months I would like to own a 45mm PO. I believe my watch should sell pretty quickly bc of its excellent condition and low price.


I was offered a $6,500 trade-in for my Polar Explorer II towards my daughter's new 2015 Subaru Impreza Sport last November. I turned the finance manager down, and I have a plethora of watches. You need to keep at least one watch. If this has any sentimental value at all you should keep it.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Greetings everyone. I was just surfing around this huge site and fell upon this thread. I just started posting at the new Bulova / Accutron sub-forum, as an Accutron collector, but I own and enjoy other watches as well.

This early 90's Omega Seamaster Professional 200m was my first nice watch. I was the original purchaser, and it still looks and works fabulously.

* Replaced the original pic here as it was a lousy one. The crystal and dial looked hazy and out of focus. The pic below is much better now.





Eric


----------



## MrNurse

Iowa_Watchman said:


> I mean this is the most respectful way possible, but have you tried on the PO 45.5 yet? With the way that 41mm watch looks on your wrist I have doubts you can pull off the 45.5. Only my personal opinion of course.


Yes, here's pic of the PO XL. I'm a bodybuilder/competitive powerlifter so from my wrist my arms starts to get significantly bigger so it's not too bad. I have a 45mm LumTec that I wear occasionally as well.
(Arm pic just to show: http://i.imgur.com/lRujjdy.jpg )



larryganz said:


> I was offered a $6,500 trade-in for my Polar Explorer II towards my daughter's new 2015 Subaru Impreza Sport last November. I turned the finance manager down, and I have a plethora of watches. You need to keep at least one watch. If this has any sentimental value at all you should keep it.


Ahhh. It does have sentimental value but I'm looking for a whole new collection. After I receive my new Porsche in April I will start re-building my collection.


----------



## 6R15

larryganz said:


> I was offered a $6,500 trade-in for my Polar Explorer II towards my daughter's new 2015 Subaru Impreza Sport last November. I turned the finance manager down, and I have a plethora of watches. You need to keep at least one watch. If this has any sentimental value at all you should keep it.


But that's a pretty good deal...


----------



## DocJekl

6R15 said:


> But that's a pretty good deal...


Not when I stupidly paid full price at the local Rolex AD for the 42mm Exp II. Afterwards I discovered a couple of grey market re-sellers that get them from a foreign AD with full warranty, so I wont make that mistake again.

With the car at only 1.5% interest rate I put $5K cash down on the car and kept the watch. Besides, we've paid off the other 4 cars we own, and I'll probably have the new one paid off in 1-2 years.

But it was just a lowly Subaru, not a Porsche like MrNurse is getting. If I would sell ALL of my Omega and Rolex watches I'd have enough for a decent Porsche, or a new but grey market Platinum Daytona plus a Subaru WRX.


----------



## LPhiE

Just got this today from fellow member @mattymac. Loving the orange bezel of the 2208.50. Now, just need to resize it tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac

Looks great, Fan!! I'm missing it already....



LPhiE said:


> Just got this today from fellow member @mattymac. Loving the orange bezel of the 2208.50. Now, just need to resize it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrNurse

Wore her one last time this morning.  My first nice watch with lots of memories. She's now on her way to Canada to her new owner.


----------



## dobbermn




----------



## Bender.Folder

Didnt share my new entry yet.


----------



## Leandrobgoulart

Simply love it!!


----------



## gward4

Submitting for my new membership card. Just got my first PO this week.


----------



## Spunwell

PO for another snow day at work


----------



## Bender.Folder

PO8500 since last friday. Gained 5s so far in 6 days wearing it, nice imho ! 

Don't regret selling my 2500 for this one, even if it means owning less, but sometimes less is more no ?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

MrNurse said:


> Yes, here's pic of the PO XL. I'm a bodybuilder/competitive powerlifter so from my wrist my arms starts to get significantly bigger so it's not too bad. I have a 45mm LumTec that I wear occasionally as well.
> (Arm pic just to show: http://i.imgur.com/lRujjdy.jpg )
> 
> Ahhh. It does have sentimental value but I'm looking for a whole new collection. After I receive my new Porsche in April I will start re-building my collection.


Yup, no problems there (especially if you've got biceps like the Rock). Must have just been a weird angle on the picture with the SMP.


----------



## bseidenberger

In


----------



## Brawndo

My first Omega, Just grabbed this piece while in the Bahamas  I'm a Sailing fan this is now my new favorite casual wear watch.


----------



## Hwkaholic

^that thing is awesome!!


----------



## illini675

Cool lume shot with the iPhone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

illini675 said:


> Cool lume shot with the iPhone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have the hands changed? The minute hand and the Lume pip look blue as well.

Here's mine.


----------



## illini675

Hwkaholic said:


> Did you have the hands changed? The minute hand and the Lume pip look blue as well.
> 
> Here's mine.


I noticed too in that photo, but just a failure of the camera / lighting in the room. Here's another:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT13

The most versatile watch I own.
Most watch are either for dress or sporty. Not this PO 8500 on the nato.


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be enough pictures.

René


----------



## riano

Joined the club today, debated whether I should play it safe and get a new one with 4 year warranty etc or this older model. I much preferred the look of this model from pictures, I tried on the new 8500 and thought the orange numerals are a bit casual and disliked how the silver numerals disappear at certain angles/lighting conditions and really wasn't a fan of the grey bezel. This arrived this morning and made my mind up right away


----------



## Hwkaholic

Not bad for my first ever homemade strap! I recently bought a bunch or 1st Quality leftover Horween leather and some beginner leather tools. Today I made my first ever strap! Took about 30 minutes start to finish. Just a one piece Horween Distressed Black Chromexcel. Made to my specific specs as I like them! Not too many holes. Not too long. Not too short. And for a strap that would normally cost $30-$40 for someone to make, I probably have $3-$5 in this plus my time. Super soft and comfy!

I just found a new hobby!! Maybe not as good as the pros, but it was fun to make!


----------



## Hwkaholic

Strap #2. First two-piece!! Love this new hobby!!

















Here's the final product! Just finished the keepers.


----------



## beeman101

My Seamaster....


----------



## Bender.Folder

why ... ? its a sweet one, with the circled indexes, red logo and relieved Omega symbol, those are gorgeous ones .


----------



## weightsb4dates

Really like this thread obvi havent looked at all 76 pages yet, but diggin the pics ive seen thus far. here are my twins:

2531.80
















2254.50


----------



## Bender.Folder




----------



## BenE




----------



## Spunwell

Planet Ocean 8500 for a rather moist start to the week


----------



## billyp7718

riano said:


> Joined the club today, debated whether I should play it safe and get a new one with 4 year warranty etc or this older model. I much preferred the look of this model from pictures, I tried on the new 8500 and thought the orange numerals are a bit casual and disliked how the silver numerals disappear at certain angles/lighting conditions and really wasn't a fan of the grey bezel. This arrived this morning and made my mind up right away


Nice choice! Congrats. You couldn't have gone wrong either way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Forgot to post this one the other day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grypho

Is this seamaster valid for a membership? :-D










Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tony11235

Just had my 1970s Seamaster Cosmic 2000 serviced and polished, looks new again!


----------



## Relojlover

Love the vintage look on the 300s



BenE said:


>


----------



## Spunwell

Great White for me, have a great hump day everyone!


----------



## Bender.Folder

i still regret letting this one pass for 1,5k when I saw it in a front window of a pawn shop here...This gmt gives the explorer II a run for the money ! If GMT was useful to me I'd buy this one ! Superb watch.


----------



## stickfly

My 1964 Seamaster De Ville.









Should this get me a card ?


----------



## onij




----------



## jkid1911

My SMP 2254.50 the one that started it all for me!


----------



## DocJekl

Bender.Folder said:


> i still regret letting this one pass for 1,5k when I saw it in a front window of a pawn shop here...This gmt gives the explorer II a run for the money ! If GMT was useful to me I'd buy this one ! Superb watch.


I don't travel much, and yet ALL of my Rolex watches are a GMT. I had a couple of Polar Explorer II (old and new model) that I liked more than my Great White, so I traded it plus cash for a Rolex GMT II BLNR, even though I already had a GMT II Coke bezel. I added a black Explorer II with plans to pass it down to my son when he graduates from college in 4 years.

However, I do like the Great White GMT more than any of the other Seamaster Pro bodied models, except for the most recent ceramic models.


----------



## tooez

I don't have one yet  But can someone tell me how long does those super-luminova stay bright...


----------



## skriefal

I just got this early 1950s Seamaster back from servicing. Guess I'm ready to join the club.


----------



## Mongoose123

Yo

Copped this grungy piece from me Grandad, looking to get some advice on whether its worth restoring and how much that might cost (assuming the interior is completely functional).

Also any general information such as when it was made, what model it is and other anecdotes would be much appreciated.

cheeers
View attachment 7228842


----------



## Vindic8

A couple of pics of this gorgeous classic this morning.


----------



## mikekilo725

Mine says hi


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spunwell said:


> Great White for me, have a great hump day everyone!


That great white is a beauty. 
Had one a few years ago and miss it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad

My only Seamaster at this time but I hope to reacquire a PO 42mm at some point. 
This was my grand dad's and always admired it when I was a kid. He left it to me when cancer took him away from us. 
This is a piece I cherish and will always be with me then one of my kids. 

























i

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## beeman101

Jeep99dad said:


> My only Seamaster at this time but I hope to reacquire a PO 42mm at some point.
> This was my grand dad's and always admired it when I was a kid. He left it to me when cancer took him away from us.
> This is a piece I cherish and will always be with me then one of my kids.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Love it Love it Love.....


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Brunch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyp7718

jkid1911 said:


> My SMP 2254.50 the one that started it all for me!


Classic indeed. My first Omega too. Wore it on the bond NATO mostly too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddthanhbb

10:10 in 29/02 

View attachment 7264906


----------



## Relo60

Membership renewed. Omega Azul.


----------



## name is Robert Paulson

Just joined the club. New to me 2264.5, love it!


----------



## jaeva

My first Omega, and the watch I wore daily for more than 10 years...

View attachment 7270930


View attachment 7270938


----------



## jaeva

Seeing if I can actually get the pictures to post...


----------



## jaeva

...and a vintage one. Anyone know the reference/model number/ approximate age of this one? I'm thinking 70s from the design, but not sure, and I haven't taken the back off. Bracelet is not original (I have what's left of the original, broken bracelet)


----------



## Siebeck

I'm looking forward to contribute to this thread with a nice 2265.80 'electric blue quartz' on my wrist, but unfortunately I got the bitter feeling that I might got scammed on ebay.
I hope that I can give an update and hopefully good news with some nice pics within a week.


----------



## yuska18

Hi Everyone,

Recently I rewarded myself with Omega Seamaster Diver 300M (212.30.41.20.03.001).
I just found that if I press the bezel on 6 o'clock position, it felt a little bit loose, unlike any other position (3 or 9 or 12).
Is this normal as Omega bezel system??
Because I have ask the AD to check other pieces and they behave the same way.
Maybe any of you can enlight my curiosity on this matter.
Thanks in advance.

PS. This is my first Omega.

View attachment 7320226


----------



## sdaodaniel17

yuska18 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Recently I rewarded myself with Omega Seamaster Diver 300M (212.30.41.20.03.001).
> I just found that if I press the bezel on 6 o'clock position, it felt a little bit loose, unlike any other position (3 or 9 or 12).
> Is this normal as Omega bezel system??
> Because I have ask the AD to check other pieces and they behave the same way.
> Maybe any of you can enlight my curiosity on this matter.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> PS. This is my first Omega.
> 
> View attachment 7320226


I'm brand new to watches myself and have the exact same watch (got it as a grad gift) and I notice my ceramic bezel is loose as well. I went back to the store where it was purchased and the sales lady there told me that's normal but I wasn't sure if she's just telling me that


----------



## sdaodaniel17

I was also told that I should I crew my crown every morning before I put it on and wind the watch I wish I knew more about automatics I'm very new to this and would like to know where I can get some advice on this site. Just want to make sure this watch lasts and I don't ruin it lol


----------



## sdaodaniel17




----------



## sdaodaniel17




----------



## jmassey215

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cw56710

This is what I wear, I'm a one watch collector (I had about 8 watches but literally only could ever get out of bed and put on my SMP or PO at the time so I sold all of them or gave some away. I love the 212.30.41.20.01.003


sdaodaniel17 said:


>


----------



## WillyB

jaeva said:


> Seeing if I can actually get the pictures to post...
> 
> View attachment 7271762
> 
> View attachment 7271778


Nice one...looks like your ready for new hands?.unless I'm seeing them wrong

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSpeedmaster

Mize said:


> Here's mine.


One of the best seamasters ever produced.


----------



## OmegaSpeedmaster

name is Robert Paulson said:


> Just joined the club. New to me 2264.5, love it!


Lovely picture.


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Been awhile since my last post. The weather has finally stayed warm enough to enjoy a few drinks & beers at my favorite spots!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday

AT chrono


----------



## BobmG8

The first Seamaster with an antimagnetic movement.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh

Please allow me to join the club with this 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tknospdr

Mine says hello from the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Time for a drive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smpcollector

Looked at my first post here on WUS which was on page 114 in this "Official Seamaster Club" thread and i see the pics have disappeared so here's a pic repost:

166.0324 (NOS)








2531.80.00








2254.50.00


----------



## kraphtdiner

Bought this just before Christmas and I can't stop wearing it!


----------



## PKC

My 3 amigos:


----------



## delco714

Be careful..I'm headed to Cancun for vacation with my PO.. Incoming photos!


----------



## Kingsrider

I need suggestions for a strap for a new acquisition.







I'm thinking dark brown Croco grain. IDK, help!


----------



## DocJekl

delco714 said:


> Be careful..I'm headed to Cancun for vacation with my PO.. Incoming photos!


19 hours and no photos - bad form my good man.


----------



## Bender.Folder




----------



## FatTuesday

PO Ti LM


----------



## Calibre5

FatTuesday said:


> PO Ti LM


Great pic! I must say...I really love that watch. The blue ceramic, the numerals on the dial and the bracelet! Wear it in good health!


----------



## FBMJ

My Seamaster Monte-Carlo from the 80's says hi


----------



## BurtReynolds




----------



## DocJekl

BurtReynolds said:


> View attachment 7452106


Wish I'd had the foresight to buy a white PO and swap a black ceramic bezel onto it while they were easily available or affordable, i.e. B.S. (before Snoopy).


----------



## BurtReynolds

Ahh that would look cool. Congrats on the snoopy though, thing is sick!


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

cancun, mx. 3/12/2016. resort: Valentin Imperial Riviera Maya


----------



## om3ga_fan

delco714 said:


> cancun, mx. 3/12/2016. resort: Valentin Imperial Riviera Maya


Love it. We were just down at the Riu Cancun in February. Almost took the 8500 but opted for the 2500 on rubber instead.





































Sent from a Payphone


----------



## delco714

om3ga_fan said:


> Love it. We were just down at the Riu Cancun in February. Almost took the 8500 but opted for the 2500 on rubber instead.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Did your wife give you dirty looks every time you take a picture of your watch as well LOL


----------



## DocJekl

delco714 said:


> Did your wife give you dirty looks every time you take a picture of your watch as well LOL


You mean Fiancé not wife, and yes, I think they might give each other dirty looks, when the moment is right :-d b-)


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> You mean Fiancé not wife, and yes, I think they might give each other dirty looks, when the moment is right :-d b-)


LOL, cheers to that!

Not engaged yet but it's in the works.

She's become almost as big a fan of Omega as I am - loves the photos.

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> LOL, cheers to that!
> 
> Not engaged yet but it's in the works.
> 
> She's become almost as big a fan of Omega as I am - loves the photos.
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Sorry I spoke too soon...


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> Sorry I spoke too soon...


All good. If she had her way we'd already be married 

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> All good. If she had her way we'd already be married
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Be careful not to post things in public that you don't want her to find.


----------



## om3ga_fan

larryganz said:


> Be careful not to post things in public that you don't want her to find.


Sage advice but we're always straight with each other. Especially when it comes to the relationship.

She's an amazing woman and I'm lucky to have her.

I should probably 'put a ring on it', as the kids say, before she changes her mind!

Sent from a Payphone


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> Sage advice but we're always straight with each other. Especially when it comes to the relationship.
> 
> She's an amazing woman and I'm lucky to have her.
> 
> I should probably 'put a ring on it', as the kids say, before she changes her mind!
> 
> Sent from a Payphone


Hey, you're not getting any younger!


----------



## Bender.Folder




----------



## sinizurri

View attachment 7537098


----------



## om3ga_fan

Adding in a shot of my newly acquired Seamaster 2201.50










Sent from a Payphone


----------



## junbug5150




----------



## junbug5150




----------



## Jerome Riptide

Lots of titanium today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday

PO on Hirsch Robby


----------



## Vindic8

PO on a nice spring day.


----------



## mapotofu

Happy Easter!


----------



## avatar1

*Hamid: Here's your package, Sir.
Me: Thanks. <unwraps>
Hamid: What does it do?
Me: It turns blue.

*


----------



## mrdj2000

About a year since I got my first Omega watch. Loving it more!


----------



## Jerome Riptide

From yesterday's CBT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sensui123

Reentering myself since I don't see myself buying another SMP for awhile. So this will be the stable for awhile:


----------



## DocJekl

sensui123 said:


> Reentering myself since I don't see myself buying another SMP for awhile. So this will be the stable for awhile:


Nice. What brand and model is that watch box?


----------



## sensui123

larryganz said:


> Nice. What brand and model is that watch box?


Caddy Bay Collection 10 watch carbon fiber glass top box from Amazon. Cheap price for what you get. Although I think these days I do prefer the Wolf Windsor boxes...I use that for my Rolex watches and will probably buy those going forward. Got 2 of the Caddy Bay 10 watch case holding my Speedmasters and Seamasters.


----------



## COUPET

sensui123 said:


> Reentering myself since I don't see myself buying another SMP for awhile. So this will be the stable for awhile:


That's my watch box for my next life!

Awesome collection.


----------



## Ken G

sensui123 said:


> Reentering myself since I don't see myself buying another SMP for awhile. So this will be the stable for awhile:


And what a stable it is! Very nice, sensui!

I got my first Seamaster in August last year, but haven't posted in this thread yet. I now have this small collection of (mostly) vintage examples:










EDIT: That space in the top-right of the picture is for a Bullhead reissue! ;-)


----------



## DocJekl

sensui123 said:


> Caddy Bay Collection 10 watch carbon fiber glass top box from Amazon. Cheap price for what you get. Although I think these days I do prefer the Wolf Windsor boxes...I use that for my Rolex watches and will probably buy those going forward. Got 2 of the Caddy Bay 10 watch case holding my Speedmasters and Seamasters.


I went ahead and ordered one for my 5 solar powered watches (Citizen x3, Seiko Astron, and Casio Protrek), with room for a few of my nicer quartz watches as well, including Grand Seiko, SMPC Bond, Luminox x2, Victorinox x2, and a new one that's coming from Jim coming next week. Since that's 11 watches for a 10 watch case, I'll leave my Solar Casio in my car like I used to, in case I run my Apple watch down.

I might get a second box for the automatics that I don't typically keep on winders (Seiko x2, Orient, Invicta, Egard) as well as my pair of 1962 vintage Omega Seamasters my '76 vintage Moonwatch and new Snoopy.

Right now I have another 17 on winders, a couple in the safe, and one on my wrist...


----------



## Ken G

^^^^^
We need a video of all those in motion, Larry!


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nash66

Brand new Omega owner here.....will try and get a wrist shot later but the wife is making me wait till my birthday before wearing it!
One question about Nato straps though...will I need new springs or will a nato sit straight on the existing springs?


----------



## sdaodaniel17

Nash66 said:


> Brand new Omega owner here.....will try and get a wrist shot later but the wife is making me wait till my birthday before wearing it!
> One question about Nato straps though...will I need new springs or will a nato sit straight on the existing springs?
> 
> View attachment 7708162


Beautiful watch can't wait to get mine back


----------



## Hwkaholic

Nash66 said:


> Brand new Omega owner here.....will try and get a wrist shot later but the wife is making me wait till my birthday before wearing it!
> One question about Nato straps though...will I need new springs or will a nato sit straight on the existing springs?
> 
> View attachment 7708162


You'll be fine with the stock springbars.


----------



## oac6680

New to me 2264.50 on Omega nato.
Really loving it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdaodaniel17




----------



## sdaodaniel17

Where's the best place to buy a nano strap for this beautiful time piece


----------



## Bender.Folder

Omega OBoutique, some AD's , if you mean the best place price wise, doubt you'll get any discounts except maybe youre a heavy buyer at your local omega AD or boutique. Preowned maybe, but people dont discount them either.


----------



## E92er

Nash66 said:


> Brand new Omega owner here.....will try and get a wrist shot later but the wife is making me wait till my birthday before wearing it!
> One question about Nato straps though...will I need new springs or will a nato sit straight on the existing springs?
> 
> View attachment 7708162


That looks great! Makes me want to get one!!


----------



## Bender.Folder

You can keep your oem springbars to install a nato nash66. If you fancy a rubber like the one seen on the planet ocean that fill the lug gap you'll need some 20,5 or 21mm wide springbars to prevent extra tension applied on the rubber when fold to make it pop out the lughole. (Omega provides adequate springbars with their rubber when purchased new) Good luck for the wait until you can wear it.


----------



## tornadobox

Finally joined the club! I've had my eye on the Seamaster Professional since the "Bond" days, and got super-excited when they upgraded the bezel to Ceramic a few years ago. I finally pulled the trigger on a new SMPc in blue, and I'm still a little bit in shock that it's actually on my wrist after all this time.

Obligatory pic!









P.S. took this pic before setting the date and time!


----------



## Everest63

My two favorite watches to date:
The SMP quartz and it's little brother the Pre-Bond 200m mid-size quartz.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manojrc

Mine..42mm...


----------



## Babalu

Love this watch, the dimensions are perfect, dial is amazing, bezel is great, and the bracelet is super comfortable. It's my daily wear work watch.


----------



## JodyH

Thread needs more 007.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Loving my SMP 2220.80. It has great dimensions is the right line between sport watch and still being able to wear it for fancier occasions. I think I have a solid 3 watch rotation with the PO for casual, SMP for semi casual/business casual, and the AT for more formal dressier occasions. All with their own character.


----------



## om3ga_fan

M. 


Sent from a Payphone


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures...

René


----------



## cantona77

My first Omega. 41mm. Deep, rich black dial. Never gonna take it off.


----------



## HarambeeStar

Midsize SMPc Blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike123456

On my new Nato strap. Comfortable and have had many compliments. Way more expensive than the $14 straps, but certainly a different ballgame!


----------



## Jerome Riptide

150th anniversary 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drocpsu

A new member to the club! Just picked this up last week, as my first Omega purchase. On a leather strap today.
View attachment 7801178


My picture seems to be not showing up properly. Not sure why. It shows up in the composition window!


----------



## HarambeeStar

2252.50 on carbon fiber. Happy Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Loving the waves of the 2220.80!


----------



## ddldave




----------



## Relo60

Still a beauty after all this time.


----------



## j3T_

Current collection, if I may call two a collection. I'm hoping to add one of the new grey titanium Planet Ocean's if my wallet agrees with the price. Plenty of space left in my box to fill


----------



## ddldave

j3T_ said:


> Current collection, if I may call two a collection. I'm hoping to add one of the new grey titanium Planet Ocean's if my wallet agrees with the price. Plenty of space left in my box to fill


I love the pelagos.


----------



## gward4

j3T_ said:


> Current collection, if I may call two a collection. I'm hoping to add one of the new grey titanium Planet Ocean's if my wallet agrees with the price. Plenty of space left in my box to fill
> 
> View attachment 7823754


Fantastic trio!


----------



## Bender.Folder

Nice trio 




came back from tudor AD, nice catalogue and a crush on the BBRed v1 now...Tried on the v2 pelagos but was left underwhelmed in comparison to the v1 I owned some months ago. Keep your 2 liners !


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Seamaster Special 1966


----------



## mrdata

Let's Dive! 

























































Dirk


----------



## mustang6788

Nice pictures! Especially that first shot. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fcalero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike123456

mrdata said:


> Let's Dive!


What? You actually go into salt water with that . Beautiful, I really like that rubber strap!


----------



## mrdata

Mike123456 said:


> What? You actually go into salt water with that . Beautiful, I really like that rubber strap!


Noooooo, my Friend! I'm a bathtub freshwater diver ;-)
The main reason for the rubber strap was to have more difference between the blue chrono and the black smp.

Regards, Dirk


----------



## Valdore

This is going to be my first SMP if I manage to win this auction on eBay today and it's a James Bond model too. 
https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172170182702

Wish me luck!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manojrc

45.5mm (Sold 42mm )


----------



## Euan567

My dad showed me this today and said his grandad bought it in the 50s, I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this model.


----------



## Spunwell

Manojrc said:


> 45.5mm (Sold 42mm )


Nice watch bro! I would invest in some collar stays though


----------



## mrdata

Manojrc said:


> 45.5mm (Sold 42mm )


The Omega PO is a great watch and the 45mm looks realy good on your wrist! Weil done!
Regards, Dirk


----------



## Leandrobgoulart

Going Aqua instead of Terra today


----------



## ddldave

*On the Kevlar strap.*


















*On the original bracelet.*


----------



## delco714

I cut my wrist climbing out the river so my wife wore it home..


----------



## Heiner




----------



## junbug5150




----------



## Teppka

Count me in


----------



## Jeep99dad

ddldave said:


> *On the Kevlar strap.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On the original bracelet.*


Wow!!! Fantastic photos!!!
Strap Combo is great too.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spunwell said:


> Nice watch bro! I would invest in some collar stays though


LOL! You made me spit my drink. I was thinking that same. Collar says: ready for take-off! 

Awesome PO tho. I can only handle the 42 PO :-(


----------



## Jeep99dad

Until I can afford to re-acquire a PO 42, this is my one Seamaster. 70's cal 1040 Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Sri

Planet Ocean 2500 D.... Simply timeless


----------



## Looper30

I've always thought that my Seamaster 2254.50 looked its best on the original speedy bracelet. But I figured that I try it on a nice vintage leather strap and I'm really liking the look of it. Is it just me or is this watch looking a little more vintage these days?


----------



## Dreamatorium

1951 Seamaster Bumper Automatic


----------



## jimmyjay

My second vintage Seamaster just arrived.


----------



## Ken G

An updated Seamaster "group" shot:


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

My new one. Seamaster Cosmic Manual. 136.017


----------



## wrist.time

Couple from the weekend.


----------



## franzy

WOW, Ken! You have an amazing collection. Very unique and interesting pieces.



Ken G said:


> An updated Seamaster "group" shot:


----------



## Ken G

franzy said:


> WOW, Ken! You have an amazing collection. Very unique and interesting pieces.


;-) Thanks!

I do prefer the slightly less-common designs...


----------



## Von170




----------



## gward4




----------



## Teppka




----------



## Control187

Sorry, wrong thread. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PastyBaron

Sent from my Atari Jaguar using Time Travel


----------



## Travelller

My first Seamaster (~two weeks old) - can't believe it took me so long to pull "that" plug ;-)|>


----------



## sumanr1

New member here! Can I get a card?? Bought this as a daily and loving it so far!









Cheers Kris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

Travelller said:


> My first Seamaster (~two weeks old) - can't believe it took me so long to pull "that" plug ;-)|>


Congratulations with new watch!
Are you entirely happy?


----------



## chris1987

Here's my second seamaster pro, first with a coaxial movement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterChrono

New member here.


----------



## GX9901

I joined the club a few days ago:


----------



## bipyjamas

Another 2254.50, but on a Micah canvas strap.


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Kiddie pool tested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder

Nice PO entries  welcome as I retire since mine goes to another wrist.


----------



## JeffreyVB

ddldave said:


> *On the Kevlar strap.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On the original bracelet.*


What strap is that?


----------



## Lukebor

Can i join to the Club?









IP6s


----------



## ddldave

JeffreyVB said:


> What strap is that?


https://strappedfortime.com/shop/red-stitch-sailcloth-style-watch-band/


----------



## BurtReynolds

Updated group shot


----------



## Lukebor

BurtReynolds said:


> Updated group shot
> View attachment 8224770


Nice group  congrats!
i supose, there are 4 in watch-winder


----------



## BurtReynolds

Yup...the chrono and gmt stay in the safe as they are 44.5 and 43mm and I'm just now realizing that they may be too much for my 6.75" wrist . The others are 41.5-42 and fit way better


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Putting a new perlon through its paces.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechanik




----------



## 6R15

Jerome Riptide said:


> Putting a new perlon through its paces.


Really dude? Really?


----------



## masbret

6R15 said:


> Really dude? Really?


I didn't even notice when i first saw the picture! 
I'm still laughing... he probably did it in purpose.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15

masbret said:


> I didn't even notice when i first saw the picture!
> I'm still laughing... he probably did it in purpose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Maybe he misread it as a Peemaster thread


----------



## mapotofu

SMP300 2531.80 - 14 years old and the lume is still going strong.


----------



## SDPics

I inherited it from my grandfather when he passed. I am too abusive on watches to ever buy one but I am already in love with it. Now to find a place to repair the crystal.


----------



## Rahul718

Picked it up a new SMPc during my lunch break. Didn't want to leave it in the car, so I risked looking like a tool wearing my two Seamasters at work o|

Not a huge fan of the metal bracelet and will likely go with a fabric or leather strap for this watch. What's weird is that my Planet Ocean 8500 42mm looks the same exact size as the SMPc which is spec'd at 41mm. Does anyone know why? I know 1mm is hardly noticeable to the eye, but I still find it weird considering I can easily tell the size difference between the Speedmaster Reduced (40mm) and the Speedmaster Professional (42mm). How is size calculated anyway? Bezel diameter? Case?

I love that the new SMPc is thicker than the previous generation. Now on to strap shopping 

Here's a pic


----------



## delco714

Omega in Vienna!


----------



## Jerome Riptide

6R15 said:


> Really dude? Really?


Ya dude... Really!

You don't think the gray tile makes the watch and strap pop over that white urinal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

Jerome Riptide said:


> Ya dude... Really!
> 
> You don't think the gray tile makes the watch and strap pop over that white urinal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It provides excellent contrast, in my opinion


----------



## DMazzle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike123456

New Omega NATO strap. Im travelling and my Bond NATO started stinking so I picked this up. Bond is in for a sock and a wash when I get home! Thoughts on the new one?









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ecaman

^^^Really like the way that the red outer line in the strap catches the red on the dial^^^

Very well. 





----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My SMP


----------



## rockin'ron

Seamaster300 on Amber Vintage Croco!!!


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul718

Rahul718 said:


> Picked it up a new SMPc during my lunch break. Didn't want to leave it in the car, so I risked looking like a tool wearing my two Seamasters at work o|
> 
> Not a huge fan of the metal bracelet and will likely go with a fabric or leather strap for this watch. What's weird is that my Planet Ocean 8500 42mm looks the same exact size as the SMPc which is spec'd at 41mm. Does anyone know why? I know 1mm is hardly noticeable to the eye, but I still find it weird considering I can easily tell the size difference between the Speedmaster Reduced (40mm) and the Speedmaster Professional (42mm). How is size calculated anyway? Bezel diameter? Case?
> 
> I love that the new SMPc is thicker than the previous generation. Now on to strap shopping
> 
> Here's a pic


So....this happened


----------



## gward4




----------



## manubenirevi

Using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

^^^^
Very nice! 

A SHOM is on my wishlist...one day!


----------



## PastyBaron

manubenirevi said:


>


As a new guy, I like it when there is a style of watch I have not seen before. I like it, it's like a subtle ProPlof.

Sent from my Atari Jaguar using Time Travel


----------



## beeman101

My SMP


----------



## Rahul718

Changed straps on my PO from black with red stitching to a Hirsch black with white stitching


----------



## SinisterChrono

Apparently, Seamasters are like potato chips. I can't have just one. I added this beauty to the collection yesterday (two is a collection, right ;-) )


----------



## Rahul718

Congrats on that beautiful AT!

A part of me is debating selling the SMPc for a Speedy Pro now...ugh. I keep thinking about the Speedy Pro...


----------



## RDK

Leaving the "collection" in two days..


----------



## iVW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfo2010

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbow

jfo2010 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I have the same pair myself.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

I added another Seamaster to the Omega collection the other week - couple of shots showing the full set:


----------



## cfw

My Turler










Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## HMHM

My 42mm PO 8500 is spending the summer on a 2500 strap. Really liking this look!


----------



## DougFNJ

Keep forgetting to post here. I joined the club years ago with a 2221.80.00 and have climbed to a Ceramic. Card has been proudly inserted in my signature. Here is my evidence for admission.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Just picked up this smp. My first coaxial Omega










Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dunxxx

Just serviced my grandfather's 268


----------



## Higs




----------



## cfw

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris1987

Recently upgraded to a SMPc and picked up an f300.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

IP6s


----------



## pay2play

My first omega


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

For Father's Day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff

Feels great to finally be able to post in this thread as a member!


----------



## junbug5150




----------



## McLeod

Well, I might as well join too !! 61' Gold Cap with 562 movement


----------



## rseto06

New member alert 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LetItRide1978

Added a Diver to the collection!


----------



## horrij1

Here is mine, speedy gets the most wrist time, but seamaster is on when I know I'm going to be getting wet, or subjecting myself and the watch to a rough time.


----------



## Ulotny




----------



## nicon

horrij1 said:


> View attachment 8568218
> 
> Here is mine, speedy gets the most wrist time, but seamaster is on when I know I'm going to be getting wet, or subjecting myself and the watch to a rough time.


Great combo sir! My dream combo is SMP sword hands + speedy, there is no other horology thing I need .


----------



## sashator

My new incoming Omega


----------



## AaronMckay

sashator said:


> My new incoming Omega
> View attachment 8595490


Amazing. As nice as the new ceramics are they don't have those beautiful waves

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcd213

Just got this recently, finally added a nice grab and go quartz









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff




----------



## Jerome Riptide

Case back Thursday... Fun with macro!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

Please don't judge me too harshly on 'bezel alignment'. I'd like to tell you it's because I'm tracking another timezone but it's not. I only noticed it after the pic was taken.


----------



## Ken G

Don't think I added my recent Bullhead acquisition to this thread, so here it is with the rest of my Seamasters:










It's actually less than a year since I got the first of these Seamasters (the Memomatic), but I've obviously really gotten into the line since then. It's funny to recall how I somehow, in my ignorance, used to look down my nose at Seamasters and felt _Speedmasters_ were where it was at!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

I'll bump this thread to the top with my ticket to the club...


----------



## TeeRite

Here are mine.


----------



## jimmyjay

2846-2848, calibre 501 from 1956.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avengerpenguin

Here's my entry into the club, first Omega, first decent watch I would say, got a fair collection of affordables. Its a 2541.80 quartz movement, would have liked an auto but can't quite afford it at the moment and this seemed a good entry point. Not keen on the nato, so need to find a bracelet for it but apart from that I love it.


----------



## bbabear01

Here are mine:

SMP Electric Blue







SMP Chrono Blue







SMPc Blue







Sorry no wrist shots as of yet.


----------



## delco714

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Bigdaftboy

My first Omega, 2500 xl, very recently added the rubber strap for a different look from the ss, why is it my photos always look like a kid took it in the 80's and everyone else's look like they should be in a magazine lol


----------



## om3ga_fan

Ken G said:


> Don't think I added my recent Bullhead acquisition to this thread, so here it is with the rest of my Seamasters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually less than a year since I got the first of these Seamasters (the Memomatic), but I've obviously really gotten into the line since then. It's funny to recall how I somehow, in my ignorance, used to look down my nose at Seamasters and felt _Speedmasters_ were where it was at!


Great collection, Ken!

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## Ken G

om3ga_fan said:


> Great collection, Ken!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## billyp7718

Hoppyjr said:


>


Like the color of that NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

billyp7718 said:


> Like the color of that NATO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

Maratac grey NATO


----------



## billyp7718

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks
> 
> Maratac grey NATO


Looks almost green in the photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

billyp7718 said:


> Looks almost green in the photo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has a tint of green to the gray.


----------



## Bigdaftboy

Bought a couple of years ago from an ad, sold as second hand, but turned out after a bit of investigation, the watch came from another branch, that had closed down and the watch was classed as old stock/ex display, but it was a fair saving in price so I bought it quite quickly.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## gward4

Still loving the speedy bracelet on this guy


----------



## gaoxing84

2254.50, so good you need 2 of those.


----------



## gzpermadi

gaoxing84 said:


> 2254.50, so good you need 2 of those.


Yeah!


----------



## dsquared24

I only have one but I'm in love!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drocpsu

I had been working on a DIY watch strap for a couple months now (very much off-and-on), and I finally finished it a couple nights ago. I made it out of some scrap burgundy chromexcel that I picked up for a few dollars. I think it turned out great for a first time DIY! What do you guys think? Wearing it today.









sorry about the attachment of the nato strap. Not sure why that one showed up.


----------



## McLeod

Adding another to my collection A 18k 63 with original xl Omega band. All original, not restored.


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Some macro...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84

dsquared24 said:


> I only have one but I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nicely done mate! :-!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## DocJekl

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from a tiny keyboard


Nice collection. but why is nobody here complaining about too many "same-y" looking sport watches now? :-d


----------



## SZenithLee

Got this beauty from eLady today. The overall condition is pretty good despite its age (which I don't know. Serial number 49599***... any ideas?). I would love to desk dive with it immediately; unfortunately I needed a couple links taken out and the old style pin and tube is extremely stubborn. I exhausted my ideas, short of using brute force, and finally decided to take it to a watchmaker this weekend.








It also showed some signs of unhealthiness under the timegrapher. So I might as well have it fully serviced before we go on to our adventure in the vast, dangerous world of software engineering (living the "Office Space" life everyday).

Whew, joined two clubs within the same month! Now that I got both these watches that I wanted for years, I will probably stop buying (expensive) watches for a couple years. Fingers crossed.


----------



## subrosamariner

I just realized I'm eligible for membership in the seamaster club after all these years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## net4n6

Just got this one on WUS not too long ago.


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowingfun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## Jake_D

Safe to say, I'm in the club?


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Some shots I took today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beached

New member, SMP 2255.80 arrived last week (on blue isofrane):


----------



## Steve208

Just picked this one up, the ceramic bezel is fantastic.


----------



## oklaiss

Just picked this up today. Coming from a 1995 Rolex Sea Dweller the quality of the bracelet and bezel ratchet is fantastic!


----------



## ZOHAR

And this is mine..


----------



## ZOHAR

This is my planetocean seamaster liquid metal


----------



## Higs




----------



## AshUK

Here's my 3 Seamasters.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

I like a balance of this noname nato


----------



## Rahul718

My seamaster trio. Two PO8500s 42mm and a SMPc


----------



## deozed

New Seamaster Diver 300M


----------



## gward4




----------



## ptman2000




----------



## deozed




----------



## beeman101

The Trusty SMP !


----------



## Rahul718

Installed a 1610.930 bracelet on my SMPc today. It really changes the look of the watch and looks way better in my opinion


----------



## gward4

With sunset


----------



## Spunwell

gward4 said:


> With sunset


That's a great picture, I love how the sunset colors work with the dial. Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Spunwell said:


> That's a great picture, I love how the sunset colors work with the dial. Well done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!


----------



## iinsic

My newly-arrived Gen3 39.5mm PO puts me back in the club: :-!


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Back in black, just picked up this beauty...


----------



## searcj01

My 2254.50 at the beach a week or so ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diver-MDC

Proud new member of the club since a couple of weeks


----------



## om3ga_fan

Submitting my new Seamaster



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sensui123

Rejoining after modifying my Seamaster collection.....another on my mind....but optional for now:


----------



## pepinzon

My one and only!








Shows some battle scars and had to change the bracelet but works flawlessly and looks amazing.


----------



## AJCYR32

Beautiful watch. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJCYR32

Diver-MDC said:


> Proud new member of the club since a couple of weeks
> 
> View attachment 9557506
> View attachment 9557514
> View attachment 9557522
> View attachment 9557538


That lume looks sick

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJCYR32

Steve208 said:


> Just picked this one up, the ceramic bezel is fantastic.
> View attachment 9300082


Damn that looks good

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJCYR32

Rahul718 said:


> My seamaster trio. Two PO8500s 42mm and a SMPc


Isn't the SMPc only 1mm smaller? Looks tiny compared to the PO.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul718

AJCYR32 said:


> Rahul718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My seamaster trio. Two PO8500s 42mm and a SMPc
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the SMPc only 1mm smaller? Looks tiny compared to the PO.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What about now? Not so much anymore huh? When the SMPc is on the bracelet instead of the strap it looks bigger, which is the case with any watch. Sometimes the SMPc even looks slightly bigger than the POs


----------



## COUPET

sensui123 said:


> Rejoining after modifying my Seamaster collection.....another on my mind....but optional for now:


Insane!!

What a truly wonderful collection! Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken G

pepinzon said:


> My one and only!
> View attachment 9561682
> 
> 
> Shows some battle scars and had to change the bracelet but works flawlessly and looks amazing.
> View attachment 9561842


Oh, wow! You don't really need another if you have one of _those_!

Hat well and truly doffed, sir!


----------



## rdi611

Here is my first Seamaster. It is so nice that I am already thinking about getting another one ... maybe a 300 Master Co-Axial.


----------



## beeman101

OMEGA Seamaster 50th Anniversary.


----------



## AJCYR32

Rahul718 said:


> What about now? Not so much anymore huh? When the SMPc is on the bracelet instead of the strap it looks bigger, which is the case with any watch. Sometimes the SMPc even looks slightly bigger than the POs


Really appreciate the updated photo! I've been on the fence the SMPc mainly cause I'm scared how small it will look. While it still looks smaller than the PO, it's marginal.


----------



## Bigdaftboy

The 3 omegos lol


----------



## AJCYR32

Bigdaftboy said:


> View attachment 9689210
> 
> 
> The 3 omegos lol


That orange bezel looks sweet.


----------



## Bender.Folder




----------



## Von170

Well regulated sir!



om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from a tiny keyboard


----------



## AaronMckay

Mine is with Archer at the moment. Will post more when it's done 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder




----------



## bbasch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZENSKX781

SMP300 Electric Blue Ti


----------



## watchagyeman

What is the reference no for this SM?


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## RDK

My Planet Ocean caseback 😂


----------



## exarkun12

PO GMT Ti...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## junbug5150




----------



## Miiks

New Omega owner says hello!

After a long time of drooling I'm finally sitting with a Planet Ocean 2500 on my wrist. It's also my first mechanical watch. I love the way the applied Omega logo catches the light in certain angles while being very subtle overall. Can't stop staring at it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdaftboy

Miiks said:


> New Omega owner says hello!
> 
> After a long time of drooling I'm finally sitting with a Planet Ocean 2500 on my wrist. It's also my first mechanical watch. I love the way the applied Omega logo catches the light in certain angles while being very subtle overall. Can't stop staring at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the club, it's addictive lol I switch between bracelet and rubber, changes the look for not a lot of money!


----------



## Miiks

Nice! I also got the stitched OEM rubber strap in the deal and some cheaper natos and leather bands on the way.. Oh my!



Bigdaftboy said:


> View attachment 9753098
> 
> Welcome to the club, it's addictive lol I switch between bracelet and rubber, changes the look for not a lot of money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Miiks said:


> New Omega owner says hello!
> 
> After a long time of drooling I'm finally sitting with a Planet Ocean 2500 on my wrist. It's also my first mechanical watch. I love the way the applied Omega logo catches the light in certain angles while being very subtle overall. Can't stop staring at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Great choice. I have a certain affinity for that watch myself.


----------



## deozed

I'm sure that this has been said many a times, but does anyone else think that the links in a SMP "Bond" bracelet resemble the stripes on a "Bond" style NATO? Also, the fact that the bracelet doesn't taper creates more of a resemblance. It's essentially a SS "Bond" NATO styled bracelet...at least to my eyes.


----------



## PastyBaron

I've had this for almost a month now, worn it every day and absolutely love it. The more I look at it, the more I like it. 
Simple, bold, purposeful.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJCYR32

deozed said:


> I'm sure that this has been said many a times, but does anyone else think that the links in a SMP "Bond" bracelet resemble the stripes on a "Bond" style NATO? Also, the fact that the bracelet doesn't taper creates more of a resemblance. It's essentially a SS "Bond" NATO styled bracelet...at least to my eyes.


Never thought about it... Guess I see it, though!

Beautiful SMPc!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## wsbarr

Have owned some Omegas in the past, but I never really "connected" with any of them. Well, I am here to say that this watch is never leaving my collection (and possibly never leaving my wrist). Happy to be a part of this club


----------



## Kwest500

Congrats! Looks good on the wrist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cheoah

Just discovered this watch and it's useful features: jumping hour hand forward and back, 60 hour reserve, and acceptable resistance to magnetic fields. Bought a used one and it arrived yesterday. Have owned a number of great watches - still do - but I've never been wowed by Omega. Personal taste, since they produce excellent watches. Obviously that has changed. (Not the watch)

Here's mine w 8500, but not the newest version. Bought a used one. Super comfortable and light, the 38.5 mm on 7" wrist.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated

4th time I've owned one of these this year...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeopardBear

First Omega reporting in - first Swiss at all, actually. Feels awfully nice.


----------



## kissmywhat

Just back from a service and on a new leather strap, not looking too bad for 58.


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr

50 years and a few mills apart


----------



## 5661nicholas

My all time favorite watch that I have owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Omega Seamaster Chrono by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Wore my SMP at my wife's work X-mas party...


----------



## Copeau

_MG_0857.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## powerband

I've owned several Seamasters before but never officially posted in this club. Hope there's room for another member.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raze

42mm 8500


----------



## powerband

Electric Blue. I can get used to a nylon NATO.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brisman

Seamaster 120M, Big Blue with a few strap options.


----------



## Brisman

Seamaster POC


----------



## iVW

Greetings from Hong Kong, Victoria Harbour. Have a great weekend folks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorum

Vintage 285


----------



## chonga

View attachment 10242850


----------



## powerband

2255.80



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## gward4




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shtora

Happy new owner of a Seamaster here:


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Still my favorite watch.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Winblows

*Post #72*

... wanna join with this one ...


----------



## MDSWATCH

Sign me up...


----------



## AaronMckay

Just back from Archer. Couldn't be happier with the results.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

2814


----------



## Knives and Lint

My two 8500's


----------



## taylor2000

I had been eyeing this Seamaster Chrono 2225.80 for almost a year now. Found one on eBay last week for a good price and finally pulled the trigger. First Omega, and really happy to have it.


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## big_slacker

Got it back in the mail yesterday, on the wrist for a bit.


----------



## solesman

big_slacker said:


> Got it back in the mail yesterday, on the wrist for a bit.


Stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iVW

AT at its best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## Airborne6176

Got the day off, and just sitting at home watching the game and about to commence "watch maintenance"...


----------



## DocJekl

Airborne6176 said:


> Got the day off, and just sitting at home watching the game and about to commence "watch maintenance"...
> 
> View attachment 10606730
> View attachment 10606738
> View attachment 10606754


Such a beautiful pair - hang onto those! I know I will.


----------



## Winblows

*Post #75*

Year ???


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Statos

I have a couple this one AD card dated 2004 and I have one on the way Planet Ocean GMT 2015.


----------



## 71 TRUCK




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime




----------



## boomguy57

Wearing mine today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## speedmaster.

Oh my God!
This is the most beautiful shot ever taken on Earth!



71 TRUCK said:


> View attachment 10649818


----------



## speedmaster.

True Classic and must-have



boomguy57 said:


> Wearing mine today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures.

René


----------



## m6rk

Dropped my 300mc on a Bond Nato strap I ordered from WatchGecko in the UK.


----------



## conkmwc

Here's my contribution!


----------



## sickondivers

*#Seamaster















*


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

My first Omega is almost 9rs old already








Seolta ó mo iPhone


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## MaleBox

It's been a while..
Have a G Day!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rommel365

Very impressed with this


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## v1triol

Have a nice weekend All.


----------



## NooKieBoY

PO 8500 42mm


----------



## AaronMckay

My smp, recently blessed by the hands of Archer

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

AaronMckay said:


> My smp, recently blessed by the hands of Archer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


WOW

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Bass

I'm abandoning my search for a 40mm Aquis and am eying a 2254.50; anything I should pay particular attention to?


----------



## up1911fan

Bass said:


> I'm abandoning my search for a 40mm Aquis and am eying a 2254.50; anything I should pay particular attention to?


Good call, i found the 40mm Aquis to wear pretty small.


----------



## Bass

Just pulled the trigger on a 2254.50 and it should be here by Thursday!


----------



## pianomankd

Just got this in yesterday!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Mine says "hello"!


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## rockin'ron

Seamaster300 on a Tan Hermes Style Strap!!!


----------



## Ftzprfctly




----------



## Bass

Just signed for it!


----------



## hedet




----------



## riano

couple of shots of of new 8500 PO, does anyone have the orange numerals with the plain black strap as thinking of switching straight over. How does the strap wear, ive seen a few pics with plucked stitching and wondering how hard wearing they are?
imgurl
free image uploading
photo sharing


----------



## Bigdaftboy

Long over due outing for my original!


----------



## painterspal

Still looking timeless, and keeping perfect time...


----------



## Spectre_007

My GMT


----------



## DocJekl

Spectre_007 said:


> My GMT
> 
> View attachment 10915105
> 
> 
> View attachment 10915121


Welcome to the club!

Too bad Omega didn't offer a Pepsi or Coke bezel version, but after seeing the Red/Blue Olympics LE Planet Ocean I don't know if Omega could have pulled it off.


----------



## richard.dodder

Here's my newest Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean. Can't get enough of the Orange!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## eresaru

riano said:


>


Very nice! I have the exact model on the bracelet and have been thinking of switching to the black strap /w orange stitching. Why if I may ask are you looking to change? 
Also could I possibly trouble you for some more photos, including the clasp?


----------



## Gatt




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom




----------



## deozed

Had a few scratches in the outer AR coating, and just spent the better part of the last hour removing it entirely.










Bling bling


----------



## AaronMckay

My brothers









Mine









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## donk




----------



## pronstar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AVC0002

donk said:


> View attachment 10960754


Where'd you get that band at? looks like it is much better quality than most pearlon straps I see around.

also heres my seamaster


----------



## donk

AVC0002 said:


> Where'd you get that band at? looks like it is much better quality than most pearlon straps I see around.


Just your average run of the mill perlon on Amazon. - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AS6XR78/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## AVC0002

donk said:


> Just your average run of the mill perlon on Amazon. - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AS6XR78/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Oh awesome. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donk

AVC0002 said:


> Oh awesome. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a little long, but I'm happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mountain runner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## r00kis

Weggis (Switzerland) last week


----------



## fpwind

Instagram: @fpwind


----------



## SAB314

Here is my newly acquired 1996? Seamaster 300


----------



## AaronMckay

SAB314 said:


> Here is my newly acquired 1996? Seamaster 300
> View attachment 11173858
> View attachment 11173866
> View attachment 11173882


Looks great

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

AaronMckay said:


> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Playing doctor, being the doctor, or seeing the doctor?


----------



## SeanoftheDead516

^Hahaha. DocJekl I was thinking the same thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atmke

Boozy Brunch last weekend and a few other pics.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay

DocJekl said:


> Playing doctor, being the doctor, or seeing the doctor?


Seeing doctor. Don't get me wrong , i've got nothing against doctors but I've seen WAY to many this past year lol

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIdiotSavant94

Have a nice one chaps!


----------



## fred.g

I have one from the late 50's.


----------



## bay

That's quite a garnish!



Atmke said:


>


----------



## Triggers Broom

I had a thought of moving this on but then realised there was very little that could replace it so it's going nowhere.


----------



## DocJekl

AaronMckay said:


> Seeing doctor. Don't get me wrong , i've got nothing against doctors but I've seen WAY to many this past year lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Oh, I know. I've seen more than my share of doctors too, and that's as a patient and not just from my years in medical school and residency.

I always wanted to be an astronaut or race car driver but had to settle for doctor, and then only got to work for 16 years before my health forced me out of the job.


----------



## Betampex

Paulo


----------



## AaronMckay

DocJekl said:


> Oh, I know. I've seen more than my share of doctors too, and that's as a patient and not just from my years in medical school and residency.
> 
> I always wanted to be an astronaut or race car driver but had to settle for doctor, and then only got to work for 16 years before my health forced me out of the job.


Sorry to hear that. It's funny we don't think about health until it's at risk

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_P

Triggers Broom said:


> I had a thought of moving this on but then realised there was very little that could replace it so it's going nowhere.


Definite keeper, love the brushed bezel


----------



## pronstar

Trying my new rubber strap...not feeling it tho :-(










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mountain runner

Which strap is it? It looks good. Not loving the feel?

I just got a Hirsch Robby and first impressions are very favorable.



pronstar said:


> Trying my new rubber strap...not feeling it tho :-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patent Guy

Love them. A watch for all seasons or reasons.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meetz1444

hey guyssss


----------



## hendra324

my bumper seamaster


----------



## boatswain

Permission to come aboard?


















































































This is my first Omega and I am very pleased with it and to join the community.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23

Here's my three


----------



## ddldave




----------



## eresaru

My entry into the club. 8500 PO I have had for close to 5 years now.


----------



## evvignes

New pick up, 44.5mm 300 Chrono. 
Replaced bracelet with rubber strap from the ETNZ titanium model. (Available separately from AD)
I cannot express how much better I like this strap than the bracelet. 
It's light, comfortable and tones down a rather shiny watch.
Thanks


----------



## zombaid

zombaid said:


> This was my first (but certainly not my last) "real" watch. It won't be my last Omega either... I saved up for nearly a year and bought my SMP in late 2002 when I was 16. She has gotten me through some trying times and after her latest service she still keeps far better time than COSC has ever cared about.
> View attachment 1286592


Added a PO 8900 to the collection today!


----------



## DocJekl

Still enjoying my 8 year old Planet Ocean 2500 today (2201.51 with orange bezel mod).


----------



## bobwoj




----------



## Spartan.Ex

This week I had a chance to try out AT Golf edition and I have also made a short video if anyone is interested:


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

snOmega for the April fools snow storm


----------



## boatswain

Simply...stunning


----------



## Nid

Shouldn't have gone out to the mall.......


----------



## mountain runner




----------



## upsfeedr

My Seamaster GMT Going on 18 Years old


----------



## ReturnOfTheMack

After much longing have finally joined the PO club! Loving it so far, have a couple of straps on order so looking forward to mixing it up a bit too!


----------



## Palmettoman

I enjoy mine! Such a great little watch.


----------



## boatswain

Seamaster at Dusk














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl




----------



## colonelpurple

evvignes said:


> View attachment 11347754
> 
> 
> New pick up, 44.5mm 300 Chrono.
> Replaced bracelet with rubber strap from the ETNZ titanium model. (Available separately from AD)
> I cannot express how much better I like this strap than the bracelet.
> It's light, comfortable and tones down a rather shiny watch.
> Thanks


I'd love to do what you did, but the Omega shop in London quoted £180 for the strap (ok) and £180 for the catch !!!!! Perhaps there is a third party clip/catch out there !!!


----------



## AaronMckay

2531.80 running tip top and looking the part since having been worked on by Archer.









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul718

My 4 planet Ocean.

PO2500d 45mm on bracelet with silver numbers
PO2500d 45mm on rubber strap with orange numerals 
PO8500 45mm on bracelet (going to switch to rubber strap)
PO8500 42mm on bracelet


----------



## DocJekl

Rahul718 said:


> My 4 planet Ocean.
> 
> PO2500d 45mm on bracelet with silver numbers
> PO2500d 45mm on rubber strap with orange numerals
> PO8500 45mm on bracelet (going to switch to rubber strap)
> PO8500 42mm on bracelet


[evil grin]Nice. My vote would be to keep the two with orange numerals and flip the other two for a blue Ti Planet Ocean 8500.[/evil grin]


----------



## sickondivers

*Seamaster at night!







*


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## jas1978

Out and about on a Sunday.


----------



## Nexus6p




----------



## fpwind

"Look at those waves"

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## AOYE

Hello,
just joined the club yesterday... i succeeded to gain my target after a lot of years...


----------



## Rahul718

DocJekl said:


> [evil grin]Nice. My vote would be to keep the two with orange numerals and flip the other two for a blue Ti Planet Ocean 8500.[/evil grin]


I'm tempted to sell the PO8500 42mm but I can't. This was the first luxury mechanical watch I had and it was a gift from my dad before I got married 2.5 years ago. So, as much as I don't wear it, it'll have to stay. I have a 7.2" wrist and while many with this wrist size wear PO 42mm versions, I just like the 45mm way better. It doesn't even look massive on my wrist. They look just right. Whenever I try my 42mm on now, it looks so miniature. I think this collection is staying put just the way it is!


----------



## mountain runner

Congratulations!



AOYE said:


> Hello,
> just joined the club yesterday... i succeeded to gain my target after a lot of years...


----------



## evvignes

colonelpurple said:


> I'd love to do what you did, but the Omega shop in London quoted £180 for the strap (ok) and £180 for the catch !!!!! Perhaps there is a third party clip/catch out there !!!


Yes, it was quite pricy, but much cheaper than a Planet Ocean strap with deployant(comparable quality). The red on the strap matches very well with the red on the watch face. In my opinion it makes the watch. 
Not sure about an aftermarket clasp. 
Good luck

ps: I think there is an Omega 21mm rubber dive strap with buckle that might fit. 
evv


----------



## DocJekl




----------



## Spartan.Ex

Some prictures that I took recently, hope that you will like em


----------



## deozed

Spartan.Ex said:


> Some prictures that I took recently, hope that you will like em
> View attachment 11506154
> 
> View attachment 11506162
> 
> View attachment 11506170
> 
> View attachment 11506186
> 
> View attachment 11506194
> 
> View attachment 11506202
> 
> View attachment 11506210
> 
> View attachment 11506218


Hey man, good reviews on YouTube. Keep up the nice work!


----------



## Mreal75

Checking in...enjoy the weekend everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Random shot my first Omega, the 2541.80. Going strong since '01.

Usually keep it on a RAF strap but lately have been occasionally wearing on an OEM NATO.










Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## SMH

First time posting here. I'll share my two Seamasters. A vintage manual wind and the PO 2500 - which I love on the bond NATO!


----------



## SMH

Oops, forgot to upload the photos!!


----------



## SMH

One more time...


----------



## sun_devil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775

I love the way this watch plays in different lighting.


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grandcosmo

First post


----------



## grandcosmo

Sorry for the extra pics. Don't know what happened there.


----------



## cybercat

'
42mm PO 2500









Loving the newly-fitted adjustable clasp. Seems to me only this and the original OEM rubber dive strap (which is a bit stretchy) are truly comfortable in Hong Kong's constant temperature changes from arctic inside airconditioning to outside in the in the heat & humidity...


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## cktee83

Seamaster 300m chrono on a wet Friday.


----------



## cktee83

cktee83 said:


> Seamaster 300m chrono on a wet Friday.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## colonelpurple




----------



## DutchMongolian

First time posting on the thread, my one n only Omega loving it so far!









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

This old 300 today









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl




----------



## rafeyo




----------



## Furball

Got this a few days ago.
So glad to finally be in the club!


----------



## agentmulder

Finally got mine !!


----------



## ras47

This is the Seamaster I've worn for the last 5+ years on a daily basis, and the Rolex GMT2 "Pepsi" I recently acquired. Tastes change over time and I was finding it difficult to abide by the Seamaster's size. Tough to wear with a dress shirt if you button the cuffs. Time for something smaller, and the GMT2 is the watch I've coveted since the early 1980's.


----------



## ras47

The Seamaster started as the Planet Ocean model with the orange bezel. I had it swapped for a more traditional black bezel when I started feeling like orange was too flamboyant. i did the full service, bezel change, and added the rubber strap with deployment clasp. Boom! Like getting a brand new watch.


----------



## Bigdaftboy

DocJekl said:


> View attachment 11597106


I tried a used bond on today and it looks like a kids watch on my wrist lol


----------



## Furball

Total eclipse!

I've progressed from a SKX to an Aquis to this watch, and I really can't overstate how psyched I am.
It's so svelte and light on my wrist, the bracelet is so comfortable. It looks and feels this casual high quality, and I honestly like it more today than the day I got it (last weekend).
More times than not I glance at it and look away and have no idea what time it is, I just wanted to look at it.


----------



## ras47

I am loving these new 300m's. All the Seamaster goodness but in a smaller profile. Not small per se, but not as large as the rather massive 45.5mm/600m Seamasters. High style, low profile. Nice!


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## chuynh1109

just bought a mint 2531.80 just like the one pictured above.. I CAN'T WAIT TIL IT'S HERE!


----------



## Burnt

Aqua Terra quartz.


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## cwfmon




----------



## cwfmon




----------



## cwfmon




----------



## billson

Here's my newest addition to the collection, happy to finally be in the club! ??


----------



## Furball




----------



## cwfmon




----------



## om3ga_fan

cwfmon said:


>


2221.80 - very cool.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## cwfmon




----------



## cwfmon

2221.80


----------



## sickondivers

*1976 Omega Seamaster #Vintage














*


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## Ohmzx

Mine


----------



## Furball




----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## Cliffio

Since I'm in the club, is there a secret handshake or a password or something?


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## Stjones

Just joined the club today. When I first saw it on James Bond, it got me hook on watches. So many years later I finally decided to pick one up as a small milestone gift to myself.


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## highbob

"The name is Blue, Seamaster Blue."

Just picked this up yesterday. I've only been "grailing" the SMP for a little over 20 years.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Well done guys!

Beautiful blues. 

I love that blue SMPc...one day...one day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*1976 Seamaster #OMEGA















*


----------



## Furball

I hope you all are having an excellent weekend!


----------



## boatswain

2264.50.00














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## cwfmon




----------



## cwfmon




----------



## griswld

Seamaster 2531.80









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

I got my Seamaster back in March
















I would appreciate it if I get my Seamaster card


----------



## kuetipp

Here are mine....besides a suunto for work, I've pared my collection down to these guys....


----------



## Nwing2020

. Hopping to get my official Seamaster card!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Indeed. Are we still doing the cards? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karbon

fantastic pics...I can't wait for mine.


----------



## geowcm




----------



## oso2276

geowcm said:


> View attachment 11854754


Lovely watch


----------



## oso2276

SMPc Ti









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

I'll add to the list of SMPc's. Beautiful watches guys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## cwfmon




----------



## deozed

Newly acquired 98000085 strap.


----------



## Baddersmufcc

Milestone birthday treat to myself - can I join ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.w.davidson79

My new addition.


----------



## CTesta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers

*1976








*


----------



## Spartan.Ex

Some of my new photos:











































New review after 2 years of wearing:


----------



## Matt68uk

Spartan.Ex said:


> Some of my new photos:
> View attachment 11882714
> 
> View attachment 11882738
> 
> View attachment 11882786
> 
> View attachment 11882794
> 
> View attachment 11882802
> 
> View attachment 11882810
> 
> 
> New review after 2 years of wearing:


Wish mine ran at +0.3

Plus 8 seconds per day for my SMPc


----------



## Spartan.Ex

Well, as I said, I was lucky, I wish all of my watches were so accurate. Thanks for watching by the way!


----------



## Furball

^^ Beautiful pictures!! You're a talented photographer.


----------



## Spartan.Ex

Furball said:


> ^^ Beautiful pictures!! You're a talented photographer.


Thank you.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Baddersmufcc said:


> View attachment 11867394
> View attachment 11867410
> 
> 
> Milestone birthday treat to myself - can I join ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great way to celebrate - congrats and Happy Birthday!

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## om3ga_fan

My current crew



















Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Long time lurker, I figured I'd join the club.. I've been wearing omega for a long time. Times were tough and I haven't had one in a while. Here's my favorite, I picked it up last year. It's black, its stainless, it's utilitarian and not very flashy... It's a keeper.


----------



## hendra324

my 503


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## kinyik

deozed said:


> Newly acquired 98000085 strap.


Nice ! How do you find the strap if you don't mind me asking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trf2271

New member of the club! From Mexico:


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Omega Seamaster 50th anniversary LE James bond. Does this get me in the CLUB?!


----------



## oso2276

trf2271 said:


> New member of the club! From Mexico:


Really nice 👌

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kyru231

My first Seamaster


----------



## whitestardan

Found an unbelievable deal to get me in the club:


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## Furball




----------



## SAB314

Just back from refurbishment. New bezel, crystal, and brushed bracelet.


----------



## Mreal75

Recently picked up the OEM adjustable clasp at my local Omega boutique. The micro adjustments make an awesome watch that much better, especially during the warmer summer months. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Beautiful day here in Oregon.
Hope you guys are having a good weekend.


----------



## mr_october




----------



## deozed

kinyik said:


> Nice ! How do you find the strap if you don't mind me asking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I do like the bracelet (I guess you either like it or hate it), I find that the bracelet is less versatile, so for this reason alone, I much prefer the strap to the bracelet. It's comfortable and has plenty of notches for any sized wrist.


----------



## AOYE

2 nice pieces from my 2 different collections...


----------



## Mreal75

Dueling Seamasters 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeG

Just bought my first today:


----------



## imranbecks

^^^^ The chronograph SMPc doesn't come around very often around here.... That's nice!


----------



## ColeG

imranbecks said:


> ^^^^ The chronograph SMPc doesn't come around very often around here.... That's nice!


Thanks man. Well I have a soft spot for chronographs and had actually been eyeing this model for a while. So when I saw it at a local watch shop, I figured, "why not?".


----------



## romseyman

Arrived today. Not bad at all.


----------



## Mreal75

romseyman said:


> Arrived today. Not bad at all.


Congrats man! I've been enjoying the same one for the past few weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## Furball

My wwc ocd is so thankful on the 3rd of every month, lol.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## imranbecks

Giving my quartz AT some much needed wrist time..


----------



## rockandrye

Very happy to add this electric blue SMP 2255.80 recently. It's amazing how much better it looks in person than in pictures, especially the oft-maligned polished bezel. Deal me in to the club!
View attachment 12029650
View attachment 12029706
View attachment 12029714
View attachment 12029722
View attachment 12029730


----------



## Omega4Ever

Awesome Versions!


----------



## oso2276

Cool 👌

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk

Mreal75 said:


> Dueling Seamasters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both great SMP's, owned both but flipped the 2255.80 a couple of years ago, but still own the SMPc


----------



## Relo60

Just so happens, am wearing this one today.

Happy Monday.


----------



## SayWatch

Hi all - brand new to WatchUSeek, but thanks to all of your posts, I ended up buying my first "nice" watch - a Seamaster Diver 300M Co-Axial in blue. Got it in London at Goldsmiths, who gave a small discount off of retail, and then also got the V.A.T. returned, so ended up spending $3,085 (and no custom fees) vs. the retail of $4,400. I know some internet shops were cheaper, but the advice here was for first-time buyers, an AD is the way to go. Decent price?

Loving the watch so far! Glad to have joined the club. 41mm might be _slightly_ large for my skinny wrists, but not too bad. The 39mm Speedmaster might also be in my future.


----------



## imranbecks

SayWatch said:


> Hi all - brand new to WatchUSeek, but thanks to all of your posts, I ended up buying my first "nice" watch - a Seamaster Diver 300M Co-Axial in blue. Got it in London at Goldsmiths, who gave a small discount off of retail, and then also got the V.A.T. returned, so ended up spending $3,085 (and no custom fees) vs. the retail of $4,400. I know some internet shops were cheaper, but the advice here was for first-time buyers, an AD is the way to go. Decent price?
> 
> Loving the watch so far! Glad to have joined the club. 41mm might be _slightly_ large for my skinny wrists, but not too bad. The 39mm Speedmaster might also be in my future.


Nothing wrong with getting from the AD whether it's first timer or not.. Congrats on acquiring it! How about a picture of it?

Here's mine...


----------



## Brey17

2503.33 on blue bison leather. A bit in line with my firm's branding colors. Just found the club, and hope I get to join!


----------



## fpwind

Seamaster Chrono 2594.52
I love the tri-compact layout with the date at 6. It's a cool departure from the standard 7750 sundial config.

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## SayWatch

A photo as requested


----------



## ozrix

Hey there fellow watch nerds, new guy here - representing the black faced SMP


----------



## boatswain

Seamaster at sea




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

ozrix said:


> Hey there fellow watch nerds, new guy here - representing the black faced SMP


Gorgeous! So tempted to get this.... Its either this or the SM300 Master Co-Ax...hmmm..


----------



## Duke 916

There may be many of them, but this one is mine


----------



## Martijn14




----------



## fpwind

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steveg80

My SMP Bond on the NATO today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau

IMG_2795.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## mxdla

No longer have it unfortunately but here's my old Seamaster Professional Chrono









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## sun_devil

It's finally sunny in Philadelphia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasFin

Copeau said:


> IMG_2795.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Excellent job! Nice combo.

Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cjbr89

Just purchased my first REAL watch, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Whatlust

cjbr89 said:


> Just purchased my first REAL watch, and I couldn't be happier.


You're welcome friend.


----------



## Skitalets

Rejoining the club for the third time. Pretty sure this one will be the charm.


----------



## situ

Loving it so far. This and my Longines


----------



## fpwind

Seamaster by the sea!

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## 62smarty

My companion since 9 years


----------



## jametoo

Love my PO! +2 sec/day...Awesome!


----------



## dinexus

Been out since February, very happy to be back in, just in time for summer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT

After years of lusting, I became an official member this afternoon...


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Excellent photos in the last two posts


----------



## Galaga

boatswain said:


> Excellent photos in the last two posts


X2.


----------



## matefaraguna

In love!!!









Poslano sa mog SM-G950F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Makhdoom




----------



## mimaris

Im in with my second omega, after a PO 8500 45.5 I've decided to move to something a little bit smaller and without a date.
I really like the new (to me) Seamster 300 MC


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Been on my wrist almost nonstop since I got it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

^^^^ Nice... Don't see the white one too often around here.


----------



## jmatthewhouse

My first mechanical watch and probably still my favorite. Simple, refined, easy to read.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_714

here


----------



## Vinguru

Can I join?


----------



## Bigdaftboy

QUOTE=imranbecks;43273466]^^^^ Nice... Don't see the white one too often around here.

















[/QUOTE].









Did someone say not enough white ones lol


----------



## nclee

Howdy! I'm totally new here, but I do now own an Omega Seamaster. I was hoping people here could tell me about it, and give me some advice what to do with it.
I bought it as part of a box of miscellaneous watches from an estate sale. Based on my research, it looks like a 1968 caliber 564.

Anything interesting about this watch? I can see it's corroded inside, and probably hasn't been serviced in years, if ever. Any advice on what I should do with it, and what it would cost?


----------



## mimaris

Is the Seamaster 300 MC single coated? I can see a big difference vs the crystal in the PO 8500, much more legible, is that correct?


----------



## amikee

Finally can join (I hope)!


----------



## Furball

Happy June 31st everyone! #wwc #detailsdetails #July1st


----------



## Mreal75

Furball said:


> Happy June 31st everyone! #wwc #detailsdetails #July1st
> 
> View attachment 12296738


Nice picture capturing the waves on the black dial SMP! Love the classic waves mixed with the more modern applied indices and logo.


----------



## AndrwTNT

My precious..


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Unfortunately I burst into flames right after this photo was taken (it's hot as hell outside!), but kudos to my Omega for continuing to operate flawlessly on what feels like the surface of the sun.


----------



## kyru231

My fav Sea


----------



## VicLeChic

Seamaster PO2500C XL (2005)


----------



## Dougiebaby

A Seamaster for work, and a Seamaster for play


----------



## knezz

My Seamaster
Go so well with anything


----------



## LACPA

I want more of them!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Seamaster Saturday.
Enjoy your weekend, guys.


----------



## imranbecks

In before Omega releases the horrible looking garage door AT's! I seriously don't think it can look any better than this!


----------



## duc

I am now officially a member in waiting, as I was the lucky duc who won this:


----------



## duc

Posting from a hotel gives me fits sometimes. Apparently I can't post the photo. Its the 2254.50 listed by the Cajun. Now the waiting game....


----------



## ac921ol

Furball said:


> Unfortunately I burst into flames right after this photo was taken (it's hot as hell outside!), but kudos to my Omega for continuing to operate flawlessly on what feels like the surface of the sun.
> 
> View attachment 12331247


Love the jpg name. Is this the 2220.80 looks black in the picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

ac921ol said:


> Love the jpg name. Is this the 2220.80 looks black in the picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because that is the black one and not the blue 2220.80.


----------



## B.Boston

Finally a member!



















Happy 30th to me! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jblaze36wv

B.Boston said:


> Finally a member!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 30th to me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard. That's a lovely piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvk82

Absolutely love my blue Omega Seamaster Professional! What attracted me to this piece was the gorgeous blue dial and just a date complication (do not fancy chronographs)


----------



## duc

Another new member with a fabulous catch. Photo from Friday when I received this beauty:


----------



## AndrwTNT

What else would I watch while wearing this?...


----------



## mountain runner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee

2232.80 acquired a couple weeks ago. Been chasing for quite a while.

Super complete set from original owner. Down to original purchase receipt!

Love that blue with Ti. Truly "Electric"


----------



## HarambeeStar

Love the blue of this piece. Best midsize diver out there.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Heloo









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

nikbrown said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drool.....


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## rvk82

Here is mine....Omega Seamaster Professional Diver


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Traded my PO 2500 for a Professional 300 41mm last week. Not that I didn't like the PO 2500, just a matter of opportunity.

So far, I like this one more because the size fits me better. The bezel and the dial have an amazing shine that add a nice touch, making the watch look like a more expensive and luxury piece. Some people complain about the bezel insert not being engraved, but I totally disagree with that: engravings on bezels tend to build up dirt/dust, and that's hard as hell to remove it without damaging the watch.

The only cons so far in my opinion are the weight of the watch (having owned the PO 2500, I feel this so much lighter) and a bit of play in the bezel, something I don't see in my Oris Artix or my Alpina Seastrong. Other than that, gorgeous piece with careful attention to detail.


----------



## wilfreb

Love it









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

SMPc luming large in rehearsal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT

Car wash lume...


----------



## Bajoporteno

All these watches you guys have all so beautiful, but a part of me really misses the " waves" that were on the dials of the Seamasters of the 1990's. Maybe that was only on the james Bond model.... but it was on of my favorite features of the watch!


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## Fridaysniper

Member of the club since 1966









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Bajoporteno said:


> All these watches you guys have all so beautiful, but a part of me really misses the " waves" that were on the dials of the Seamasters of the 1990's. Maybe that was only on the james Bond model.... but it was on of my favorite features of the watch!


As much as I like the waves, this new cleaner looks, matching the ceramic bezel it's too gorgeous









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Furball

Gotta get out before it gets too hot out.
Hope you guys/gals are having a good weekend!


----------



## wilfreb

Still on









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Spent five days last week at Osoyoos, BC with my wife and girls. It's the hottest place in Canada! Snapped a photo off of our balcony that overlooks the lake:


----------



## wilfreb

Shining









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Oldest one on the block?


----------



## AndrwTNT

Blue Tuesday.


----------



## BrandonP

Toxic NATO came in today. The hardware and cloth are fantastic. Best buckle I've seen on a NATO.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Costco run


----------



## boatswain

I love this watch and need to wear it more





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuetipp

Took a hike up to see some waterfalls, figured I'd cool off down stream afterwards.


----------



## Everest63

boatswain said:


> I love this watch and need to wear it more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got the same model and it sits in the watch box too often. It's my favorite watch, go figure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

I got the 2264 for the exact reasons that I didnt want to baby it but still I do. I need to break that habit as it's an excellent go anywhere do anything watch.


----------



## wilfreb

On









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop

My SMP which I need to wear more  but I've gotten used to bigger watches and this one is just so small in comparison.
Maybe I should just get me a Planet Ocean to replace it.


----------



## MOV

twintop said:


> My SMP which I need to wear more  but I've gotten used to bigger watches and this one is just so small in comparison.
> Maybe I should just get me a Planet Ocean to replace it.
> 
> View attachment 12381403


One does get used to a certain size on the wrist.

I was talking to the owner of a great watch shop here in town yesterday. He said the size 'issue' is killing vintage watch sales for his store.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head

Sporting the seamaster PO 8500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

twintop said:


> My SMP which I need to wear more  but I've gotten used to bigger watches and this one is just so small in comparison.
> Maybe I should just get me a Planet Ocean to replace it.
> 
> View attachment 12381403


I tried the big watch stuff when I got my DeepSea and I just never liked it, so I went back to 40mm with my GMT Master II and never locked back, so my SMPc at 41mm is perfect for me

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

A rare cloud dial smp


----------



## wilfreb

you got 2 stunning pieces there, if the SMP were blue, still better


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

twintop said:


> My SMP which I need to wear more  but I've gotten used to bigger watches and this one is just so small in comparison.
> Maybe I should just get me a Planet Ocean to replace it.
> 
> View attachment 12381403


You'll certainly never regret a PO - they're fantastic.

Aftermarket bezel? Haven't seen that one on a blue SMP before.

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## wilfreb

Sky blue









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PatjeB

Nice pic! Is that a black Hadley Roma Cordura?


----------



## PatjeB

Playing with filters on my iPhone


----------



## ChronoTraveler

I was wearing a Vostok but switched to this one as I go to the movies watch Dunkirk tonight.

I still have to resize the bracelet, but I love how well this one wears (very close to the wrist/with curved lugs that really "embrace it").


----------



## wilfreb

SMP









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Fun with the seamaster























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Pleased to join this thread for the first time. Just picked this up today 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Congratulations! Welcome aboard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

stonehead887 said:


> Pleased to join this thread for the first time. Just picked this up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Congrats! Getting a new watch is a great feeling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Took mine in this week for a general service. Mine is over 14 years old and still keeps great time, but 14 years is still 14 years. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndrwTNT

Congrats Stonehead887!!


----------



## wilfreb

Having fun









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOrangeFan

Mine on a Hirsch James


----------



## wilfreb

Good night









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## wilfreb

Once again









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dschittone

Been waiting a long time to become a member!

Got this yesterday and I am still grinning from ear to ear! I don't foresee this leaving my wrist any time soon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT

Quick opinion needed!

Want to get a new nato/zulu strap for my BLUE ceramic smp and can't decide between Charcoal, Grey, Black or Navy...

Any opinions on what would be a good match? Any one out there with these colors and a blue smp they want to share? Thanks!


----------



## boatswain

Charcoal would be sharp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Leather!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Night time









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brins




----------



## brins




----------



## iam7head

Home improvement work Sunday, took off the new BB Black and put on the PO for the work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnmansa

Hi new to WUS, and this is my 1949 Seamaster, original condition from my grandfather.


----------



## Mtnmansa

My second Seamaster, a 1972 Seamaster Cal 751 day/date Chronometer in gold cap, all original.


----------



## Mtnmansa

My third Seamaster is a 'sub' -section of Seamaster (pardon the Sub pun 😏)
a Seamaster Planet Ocean


----------



## dspphoto

One day a few years ago I got tired of pulling out my phone to check the time. Went on ebay and bought the first watch that struck me. Years later it's still my favourite, though I had no idea what I was looking at when I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Furball

I was at the Outdoor Retailer show in SLC last week and spotted this Chaparral in the Spyderco booth. #edc #wavedial #fatherbie


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

AndrwTNT said:


> Quick opinion needed!
> 
> Want to get a new nato/zulu strap for my BLUE ceramic smp and can't decide between Charcoal, Grey, Black or Navy...
> 
> Any opinions on what would be a good match? Any one out there with these colors and a blue smp they want to share? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 12402333


I have the same watch and have this strap when I feel like changing things up:


----------



## BigOrangeFan

My SMPc on an OEM Omega nato! Just received today from Exelonman!


----------



## BigOrangeFan

And another









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

My two Seamasters 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza

Joined two years ago with this:








Just updated my membership with this one:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

BigOrangeFan said:


> And another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Terrific! Will you please share some thoughts about this strap (material types, quality, rigidity of the keepers)?

I'm thinking of getting the same. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOrangeFan

powerband said:


> Terrific! Will you please share some thoughts about this strap (material types, quality, rigidity of the keepers)?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the same. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The quality is top notch. I have another Omega nato, but this one is a little bit different. The gray border nato is one seamless piece, as this one has a (leather?) interior. Seems as if it could separate if worn a lot. Also, the solid black strap is thicker and bulkier. Very tactical feeling. The lower keeper stitch concerns me a little. I could see it ripping, eventually.

Not sure I'd swim/shower in it. The leather part doesn't seem like it would last if you got it wet often.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

81sForLife said:


> My two Seamasters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Not exactly your "hip", but it applies. Well done.


----------



## BigOrangeFan

FYI, these two little pieces were jammed in my rotor, causing the watch to only work on a manual wind. My watchmaker dug the pieces out of there and everything works great now.


----------



## iam7head

PO for the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

That was a long, hot, smokey week. Starting off the weekend quietly... #tgif


----------



## powerband

BigOrangeFan said:


> The quality is top notch. I have another Omega nato, but this one is a little bit different. The gray border nato is one seamless piece, as this one has a (leather?) interior. Seems as if it could separate if worn a lot. Also, the solid black strap is thicker and bulkier. Very tactical feeling. The lower keeper stitch concerns me a little. I could see it ripping, eventually.
> 
> Not sure I'd swim/shower in it. The leather part doesn't seem like it would last if you got it wet often.


I do like that it appears similar to ballistic nylon, and the leather makes it slightly thicker, which compliments a chronograph watch like my Speedmaster. I'm also concerned with its durability, given what you wrote about its joints and construction. I intend to use it, however, as a supplement to my other Omega OEM NATO (with signed metal keepers) so it should last long enough. Fun to have NATO options, and I'm lucky to be able to afford these higher-priced Omega NATOs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOrangeFan

powerband said:


> I do like that it appears similar to ballistic nylon, and the leather makes it slightly thicker, which compliments a chronograph watch like my Speedmaster. I'm also concerned with its durability, given what you wrote about its joints and construction. I intend to use it, however, as a supplement to my other Omega OEM NATO (with signed metal keepers) so it should last long enough. Fun to have NATO options, and I'm lucky to be able to afford these higher-priced Omega NATOs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, agreed. If you wear these in rotation you should get many years out of them. What do these sell for at the boutiques? I've only bought them 2nd hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

I think the boutiques are selling them for $160 (maybe $180?), but I'm not sure. I'll be ordering mine from an AD online, but if anyone wants to sell theirs... PM me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOrangeFan

powerband said:


> I think the boutiques are selling them for $160 (maybe $180?), but I'm not sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea it seems like people buy them new, don't like them, and then just take the loss. I've been picking them up for like $120. I'm going to San Juan next month and plan on hitting the Omega Boutique. I might buy a leather one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

At the local splash park earlier today:


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## Killerstraps

Hi, this is my first Ever Omega. The original bond watch itself, the Omega Seamaster Professional with blue wave dial. I've wanted this watch ever since the first Pierce Brosnan series 007 "golden eye" came out. I've had it a few months, pretty decent shape externally, and time keeping isn't too bad. However, most all of the lume is long gone, and it does need a servicing. I can't decide if I should have it fully restored including dial and Bezel replacement at the next service. This of course will be costly, but it would be a complete restoration basically. Anyone have any thoughts or recommendations, or their experience with omega watch service and restoration? Thx

Killerstraps


----------



## imranbecks

Killerstraps said:


> Hi, this is my first Ever Omega. The original bond watch itself, the Omega Seamaster Professional with blue wave dial. I've wanted this watch ever since the first Pierce Brosnan series 007 "golden eye" came out. I've had it a few months, pretty decent shape externally, and time keeping isn't too bad. However, most all of the lume is long gone, and it does need a servicing. I can't decide if I should have it fully restored including dial and Bezel replacement at the next service. This of course will be costly, but it would be a complete restoration basically. Anyone have any thoughts or recommendations, or their experience with omega watch service and restoration? Thx
> 
> Killerstraps


Get it fully restored. It will come back looking fresh, a serviced movement and will have it's bright lume back!

Here's mine, the Co-Axial variant that Brosnan's replacement wore once in Casino Royale...


----------



## Furball

81sForLife said:


> At the local splash park earlier today:


What a great photo! Shot with your phone?
Also, for the love of God, get that bracelet away from your watch!
That really looks great though... seriously.


----------



## Furball




----------



## BigOrangeFan

Furball said:


> What a great photo! Shot with your phone?
> Also, for the love of God, get that bracelet away from your watch!
> That really looks great though... seriously.


My thoughts exactly about the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

Furball said:


> What a great photo! Shot with your phone?
> Also, for the love of God, get that bracelet away from your watch!
> That really looks great though... seriously.


Yep with my iPhone 7. Yea sorry about the bracelet against the watch, it seems plenty people don't like it here. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## wilfreb

Shining









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Furball said:


> View attachment 12424789
> 
> 
> View attachment 12424791


Lovely shot

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull




----------



## Cyclops2016

My newly aquired vintage Omega seamaster.


----------



## SaMaster14

Wearing the Spectre while sipping on a Vesper Martini (sadly, made with a substitute for Cocchi Americano since that hasn't been sold in the States for years)

Untitled by samaster14, on Flickr


----------



## iam7head

PO for the hump day, the more I wear it the more I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross

Really, really like this strap on my Seamaster -





Also, really like it on a zulu -


----------



## Killerstraps

kwcross said:


> Really, really like this strap on my Seamaster -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, really like it on a zulu -


That is a great looking SMP... How old is it? Pretty new, or restored?

Killerstraps


----------



## kwcross

Thanks so much, I purchased it new about 11 or 12 years ago and it has yet to be serviced... I know a full-service is well overdue, but it past a recent water resistance test and still keeps good time.



Killerstraps said:


> That is a great looking SMP... How old is it? Pretty new, or restored?
> 
> Killerstraps


----------



## wilfreb

Late









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775

Today marks one year with this beauty. Haven't regretted this decision once. Happy Sunday all.


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Won't let go my wrist









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

A couple of my favorite things to wear and carry. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT

Car wash lume


----------



## Kermit262

I joined the club a few days ago. I was traveling on work and on a whim decided to check out an Omega dealer. They had the Diver 300M in stock which I had been thinking about for awhile, and I decided to go for it. With the help of forum members I chose the blue over the black and am thrilled I did so. My wife and I went out to dinner when I got back, and wouldn't you know the waiter said to me, "That's a really nice looking watch." My wife, who doesn't know anything about watches (had never heard of Omega, for example), couldn't believe it. It was a nice way to start my first day in the club.


----------



## borchard929

Mid-70's Seamaster Megaquartz









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

The Bond


----------



## ThaWatcher

GreatLakesWatch said:


> The Bond


Somehow i like this one better than the newer co-axial ones, even though the hands are a bit short.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Kermit262 said:


> I joined the club a few days ago. I was traveling on work and on a whim decided to check out an Omega dealer. They had the Diver 300M in stock which I had been thinking about for awhile, and I decided to go for it. With the help of forum members I chose the blue over the black and am thrilled I did so. My wife and I went out to dinner when I got back, and wouldn't you know the waiter said to me, "That's a really nice looking watch." My wife, who doesn't know anything about watches (had never heard of Omega, for example), couldn't believe it. It was a nice way to start my first day in the club.
> View attachment 12457663
> 
> View attachment 12457665


Congratulations!! My situation was similar.. I'd been wanting one for a long time and they had the blue in stock and I'd always wanted the black. Way happier with the blue and couldn't be more confident in the purchase. Beautiful piece...


----------



## The_Datta

YES. this thread exists. The bond seamaster was my first luxury watch wooooo


----------



## le-combier

Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial, Steel - Sedna Gold, leather strap


----------



## wilfreb

Kermit262 said:


> I joined the club a few days ago. I was traveling on work and on a whim decided to check out an Omega dealer. They had the Diver 300M in stock which I had been thinking about for awhile, and I decided to go for it. With the help of forum members I chose the blue over the black and am thrilled I did so. My wife and I went out to dinner when I got back, and wouldn't you know the waiter said to me, "That's a really nice looking watch." My wife, who doesn't know anything about watches (had never heard of Omega, for example), couldn't believe it. It was a nice way to start my first day in the club.
> View attachment 12457663
> 
> View attachment 12457665


Congratulations that's a stunning 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kermit262

Thanks. I was concerned that I would have buyers remorse, never having spent nearly that much on a watch before. But the worry was unfounded - I love the watch and am so glad I have it.


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## subdiver




----------



## The_Datta

The keeper of the collection


----------



## revad

Bought my first Omega from an AD and it arrived yesterday.


----------



## douglasf13

81sForLife said:


> My two Seamasters


Nice! I only have one, so I'll just piggyback on yours.


----------



## highbob

Wearing Bond, watching Bond: GoldenEye.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TreebeardIM

It has been a long while since i last posted but here is my recent acquisition


----------



## GreatLakesWatch

ThaWatcher said:


> Somehow i like this one better than the newer co-axial ones, even though the hands are a bit short.


Short hands, terrible rotating bezel, no micro-adjustments....wouldn't trade it for any other model.


----------



## cwehr1

Those are great shots!


----------



## FatTuesday

She's a beauty ... fingerprints and all.


----------



## borchard929

Just came in the mail yesterday. 
1958 Seamaster Cal 501

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

One week with the new 8900 PO GMT. Extremely pleased with it so far. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

GreatLakesWatch said:


> Short hands, terrible rotating bezel, no micro-adjustments....wouldn't trade it for any other model.


LOL - I'm with ya! One thing is for sure - the 2531.80.00 is the original Bond SMP, and (arguably) a modern classic. Love it or hate it, that won't change. Oh - BTW, your points (although an issue for some) doesn't bother me at all. May as well throw in the dated wave dial, non-applied markers, and non-coaxial movement - making the watch way too thin. Wait a minute - I love all those features...


----------



## jfire1

I never really liked the Goldfinger strap but got one in a random bundle off eBay and the colours go very well.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit

He is mine! Seamaster Professional Planet Ocean 2500 XL.


----------



## 81sForLife

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

81sForLife said:


> Beauty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man...she's a beaut!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## wilfreb

Beauty









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## olli_tr

Finally pulled the trigger and bought the diver that I've wanted since I became interested in mechanical watches. Here's my 2254.50. Picture courtesy of the seller. I hope I'm even more excited when I finally receive it...









Now I need a Speedy then...


----------



## time_freak

Here is my submission, adding a little color to the forums.


----------



## Mreal75

Threw the SMP on a Bond Toxicnato Shiznit that I just got in...perfect match!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Solo









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016

borchard929 said:


> Just came in the mail yesterday.
> 1958 Seamaster Cal 501
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch!


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## cwehr1

Great watches!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Furball

My Seamaster. 
Wife went to grocery and got a bad cantaloupe so she cut it up and a couple apples and tossed em out in our front 'yard', the deer dig fruit as it turns out. 
Can you tell how smokey it is? Couldn't even see the sun some times today.


----------



## borchard929

Wearing my mid-70's Seamaster Megaquartz on my way to Chicago for the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

this is simply awesome!!!!



wilfreb said:


> Beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

play tennis with SMP??


wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

great shot!!



AndrwTNT said:


> View attachment 12479247


----------



## wilfreb

speedmaster. said:


> play tennis with SMP??


Not really, I take it off while playing, but as soon as I finish, the first thing I do is put it on

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

eheh this is love  great!



wilfreb said:


> Not really, I take it off while playing, but as soon as I finish, the first thing I do is put it on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT

speedmaster. said:


> great shot!!


Thank you!


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## kinyik

Put her on a vintage strap . Loving the look of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Lagunitas Creek was real cold, but it was still 90+ degrees in the park, which made for a foggy wrist shot: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

never seen one like that...
awesome picture



dinexus said:


> Lagunitas Creek was real cold, but it was still 90+ degrees in the park, which made for a foggy wrist shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTK27




----------



## wilfreb

Back to work









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon

Which Seamaster is on the right? Looks very svelte compared to the Seamaster 300 on left.



RTK27 said:


>


----------



## RTK27

cwfmon said:


> Which Seamaster is on the right? Looks very svelte compared to the Seamaster 300 on left.


It's the Seamaster 300 Limited edition from the 1957 trilogy


----------



## 81sForLife

One of my favs


----------



## speedmaster.

very nice!
How much accurate is the installed Omega Quartz movement?



81sForLife said:


> One of my favs


----------



## 81sForLife

speedmaster. said:


> very nice!
> How much accurate is the installed Omega Quartz movement?


Well I had a new battery installed 2 months ago and set it to time.gov. Since then it hasn't deviated any at all. It's still spot on per second.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

great!!



81sForLife said:


> Well I had a new battery installed 2 months ago and set it to time.gov. Since then it has deviated any at all. It's still spot on per second.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

Officially submitting my application for membership. I love this reference (2532.80) for two wonderful reasons. I love the stainless steel bezel over the aluminum bezel, and I love the price! (several hundred USD cheaper than the aluminum bezel).









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

A question: have the Omega nato straps a quality such to justify a so-high price?


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Hoang928

smp300!!! Took me over a year to save with my deliver boy job 9 years ago lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin G

Ken G said:


> Don't think I added my recent Bullhead acquisition to this thread, so here it is with the rest of my Seamasters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually less than a year since I got the first of these Seamasters (the Memomatic), but I've obviously really gotten into the line since then. It's funny to recall how I somehow, in my ignorance, used to look down my nose at Seamasters and felt _Speedmasters_ were where it was at!


What a great collection. What is the watch on the bottom left? I really like that.


----------



## BUCKSHOT1969

What do you guys think of the LE Rio Olympics NATO strap here? I love blue and think it kind of pops.


----------



## Ken G

Colin G said:


> What a great collection. What is the watch on the bottom left? I really like that.


Thanks!  I think there's been a bunch of other Seamasters since that pic was posted...

The one at the bottom left is 196.0090 from around '77. Here are a few other shots:


----------



## boatswain

2264



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOrangeFan

My SMPc on a FRESH leather Omega nato I picked up this weekend in Nashville.


----------



## Colin G

Ken G said:


> Thanks!  I think there's been a bunch of other Seamasters since that pic was posted...
> 
> The one at the bottom left is 196.0090 from around '77. Here are a few other shots:


Cool watch. I like the 70's Omegas and I am kind of wanting a Cosmic 2000.


----------



## Ken G

Colin G said:


> Cool watch. I like the 70's Omegas and I am kind of wanting a Cosmic 2000.


Thanks! 

I'm nuts about the Omega designs from the 70s! We all have different tastes, of course, but for me, that's when the design department was producing their best stuff...

I highly recommend the Cosmic 2000 - there are quite a few different versions. Here are a few shots of the one I have (I'm keen to add more in the future!):


----------



## Ken G

Ken G said:


> Don't think I added my recent Bullhead acquisition to this thread, so here it is with the rest of my Seamasters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually less than a year since I got the first of these Seamasters (the Memomatic), but I've obviously really gotten into the line since then. It's funny to recall how I somehow, in my ignorance, used to look down my nose at Seamasters and felt _Speedmasters_ were where it was at!





Colin G said:


> What a great collection.





Ken G said:


> Thanks!  I think there's been a bunch of other Seamasters since that pic was posted...


I've added 5 Seamasters since that pic above - here they are:


----------



## speedmaster.

One whole year of saving is about real love!! And man, you did a great job  I think 2220.80.00 is the best SMP ever, i.e., a perfect compromise between the iconic 2531.80.00 and the new shiny SMPc.



Hoang928 said:


> smp300!!! Took me over a year to save with my deliver boy job 9 years ago lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991




----------



## Colin G

Ken G said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm nuts about the Omega designs from the 70s! We all have different tastes, of course, but for me, that's when the design department was producing their best stuff...
> 
> I highly recommend the Cosmic 2000 - there are quite a few different versions. Here are a few shots of the one I have (I'm keen to add more in the future!):


Good stuff. I don't know a whole lot about the Cosmic but it seems the are a real bugger to service due to crystal gaskets ect so wen looking for one I need to find a cheap one since service would cost a lot or find a real nice one but I a unsure where to look right now other than Chrono24 or Ebay.


----------



## wilfreb

1









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

very nice!!



BigOrangeFan said:


> My SMPc on a FRESH leather Omega nato I picked up this weekend in Nashville.
> View attachment 12507107
> View attachment 12507109


----------



## Mosey82

Simple question -

Which would you buy?

It's my first seamaster and I need quartz for work reasons.


----------



## boatswain

2264.50.00 to answer your question above.

But I am biased...










I think it is a more classic design. Incredibly versatile too.


----------



## wilfreb

Mosey82 said:


> Simple question -
> 
> Which would you buy?
> 
> It's my first seamaster and I need quartz for work reasons.


Go for it









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosey82

I'm leaning towards the first to be honest. I prefer the hour markers to the dots.

I do.love that blue bezel insert mind.

Hmmmm choices choices


----------



## 1165dvd

wilfreb said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Wilfreb- you should have your own Seamaster page. Your photos give some peace of mind that I made the right choice with my blue SMPc. Keep them coming. I think I'm going to pick up a rubber strap from Zealande and a few natos from blushark for the fall and winter. Maybe the adjustable clasp too.


----------



## duc

I'm also biased.


----------



## Mosey82

Oooooh what strap is that NATO? Looks great.


----------



## fromsfca

Here's mine: sorry for the lousy pix!


----------



## duc

Mosey82 said:


> Oooooh what strap is that NATO? Looks great.


Its like the Omega OEM you can purchase. However, I got this one directly from Jean Rousseau and it is a once through like the Zulu style (no nato flappy piece).


----------



## speedmaster.

beautiful!!



duc said:


> Its like the Omega OEM you can purchase. However, I got this one directly from Jean Rousseau and it is a once through like the Zulu style (no nato flappy piece).
> 
> View attachment 12514303
> 
> 
> View attachment 12514305
> 
> 
> View attachment 12514307


----------



## boatswain

That's a beautiful strap. 

May I ask how thick it is and how much it cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Seamaster 200 Omegamatic









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hass10wong

Gotta love my Omega <3


----------



## Skellig

I always thought that wilfreb and others were taking the P.. until the sun came out the other day b-)


----------



## kasemo

Just received......


----------



## wilfreb

1165dvd said:


> Wilfreb- you should have your own Seamaster page. Your photos give some peace of mind that I made the right choice with my blue SMPc. Keep them coming. I think I'm going to pick up a rubber strap from Zealande and a few natos from blushark for the fall and winter. Maybe the adjustable clasp too.


Hi thanks, I do have an Instagram for my watches, please check it out

https://www.instagram.com/seamasterrolex/

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

great shot!!


wilfreb said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosey82

I still don't know which one to keep.


----------



## AndrwTNT

Mosey82 said:


> I still don't know which one to keep.


----------



## rockdahouse

the blue one is smaller? and it fits the wrist nicely


----------



## 81sForLife

Ω 2254.50 and a custom knife










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

the perfect pair!!



Mosey82 said:


> I still don't know which one to keep.


----------



## wilfreb

SMPc









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

icon!!


wilfreb said:


> SMPc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT




----------



## speedmaster.

stunning!!!



AndrwTNT said:


> View attachment 12521623


----------



## wilfreb

Hola









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## quangdeptrai89

updated after 1 year wearing that one.


----------



## speedmaster.

great shot!!


quangdeptrai89 said:


> updated after 1 year wearing that one.
> 
> View attachment 12524853


----------



## wilfreb

SMP









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

2264!









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kec16

Good morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

Golf!!!



Kec16 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quangdeptrai89

speedmaster. said:


> great shot!!


thanks


----------



## Higs




----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## th3k1n6

mine 

View attachment 12535497


----------



## speedmaster.

icon


----------



## knezz

My seamaster


----------



## Furball




----------



## mtb2104

Tried to capture the blue...


----------



## Rayoui

Just picked this one up yesterday. I'm quite pleased!


----------



## mstnpete

My 20 year old Bond Seamaster and going strong!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

Purchased the same time in 1997!
His & Hers Bond Seamaster









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

mstnpete said:


> My 20 year old Bond Seamaster and going strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk





mstnpete said:


> Purchased the same time in 1997!
> His & Hers Bond Seamaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Nice. I bought a pair of 1998 SMP Bond Quartz as my son's birth year watch, and gave him one when he turned 18 years old last year. They act like they'll run forever.


----------



## speedmaster.

great!!!



DocJekl said:


> Nice. I bought a pair of 1998 SMP Bond Quartz as my son's birth year watch, and gave him one when he turned 18 years old last year. They act like they'll run forever.


----------



## mountain runner

Snuba is a lot of fun. The Seamaster felt great under the water.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## organika

Seamaster 300m on 825 bracelet.


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Ti SMP chrono on Omega rubber









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

oso2276 said:


> SMPc Ti on Omega rubber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


I have this same watch - the usual terminology is to call this the Ti SMP Chronograph, because SMPc refers to the SMP ceramic bezel Seamaster pro.


----------



## wilfreb

Epa









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

DocJekl said:


> I have this same watch - the usual terminology is to call this the Ti SMP Chronograph, because SMPc refers to the SMP ceramic bezel Seamaster pro.


Thanks for the heads up. Back in the day, years before the ceramic bezel, before Chuck Maddox passed away, this model used to be called like that.

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl

I'm in! ... New PO 600 8900


----------



## speedmaster.

beautiful


Sodafarl said:


> I'm in! ... New PO 600 8900
> 
> View attachment 12558253


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

Oh no, lookie what i did...
I couldnt decide which i liked better. still cant.


----------



## oso2276

mario24601 said:


> 2264!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk




Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Flyer




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from iPhone 7


----------



## wilfreb

🥚









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

amazing!!


Hoppyjr said:


>


----------



## speedmaster.

the combination SMP+ceramic is very hard to beat!!


wilfreb said:


> 讀
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

^Looks great on a brown strap. I have tons of nice 20mm straps here of all sorts (horween, canvas, suede, leather) that I'd like to try but I'm always hesitant of scrathing the lugs.









Bonus lume shot:


----------



## 1165dvd

ChronoTraveler said:


> ^Looks great on a brown strap. I have tons of nice 20mm straps here of all sorts (horween, canvas, suede, leather) that I'd like to try but I'm always hesitant of scrathing the lugs.
> 
> View attachment 12565081
> 
> 
> Bonus lume shot:
> 
> View attachment 12565083


Thought the same, but have to admit that getting the bracelet off of the watch case was a snap. There's a lot of room to get the tool in place to pinch the spring bar. I had no problem, and now have my watch on a rubber strap. And no marks to the lugs. The fact that the underside of the lug is polished might help as well. So much easier than making the switch on Tudor's divers.


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kec16

Just put tape on the lugs to protect it then remove. This should stop any scratches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

Forgot to post this one yesterday:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer

Another shot of my 2500D 42mm PO


----------



## mtb2104

Added this just a week after 8900 PO.


----------



## liebs520

Some nice rainy shots from walking the dog yesterday.


----------



## speedmaster.

wowww
two seamasters in two weeks!
You rules 



mtb2104 said:


> Added this just a week after 8900 PO.


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## mtb2104

Inspired by some photos of SMPC on RubberB, trying it on modified Everest, which was trimmed down to fit SDC tight springbar-to-case space using original springbars. Surprisingly, it fits perfectly on the SMPC!


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## Furball

That's a 2254 strap on that, right? Or did it come that way?
Looks great either way.



Flyer said:


> View attachment 12561947


----------



## Flyer

Furball said:


> That's a 2254 strap on that, right? Or did it come that way?
> Looks great either way.


No, it came with the normal bracelet and I purchased this "speedy" Seamaster Pro 2254 bracelet later. While I like the bracelet it comes with, it's a little too "dressy", and too busy for me. I prefer the look of this one better. IMO it changes the look of the watch.


----------



## mstnpete

Hello!
Here's our Bond Seamasters.
I purchased a his & hers in 1997.
Going 20 years strong!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## Killerstraps

mstnpete said:


> Hello!
> Here's our Bond Seamasters.
> I purchased a his & hers in 1997.
> Going 20 years strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Svveet! What have you done about servicing, how many times etc...? Nice pair!

Killerstraps


----------



## mstnpete

Killerstraps said:


> Svveet! What have you done about servicing, how many times etc...? Nice pair!
> 
> Killerstraps


Thanks!

My watch has been serviced twice. 
Since my wife's model is a quarts, I take it to Omega for service.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

wow


i.razvan said:


>


----------



## i.razvan

speedmaster. said:


> wow


I know, right? 
Really like the lume and overall the sharpness of the dial on the ceramic version.


----------



## 81sForLife

2254.50










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

speedmaster. said:


> amazing!!


Thanks very much. The blue dial + titanium was one I wanted for years, so happy to have it now.


----------



## speedmaster.

The blue lume really is awesome on the SMPc







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Phil_P

2254.50 on Isofrane taking a dive in the Caribbean


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## Leekster

Phil_P said:


> 2254.50 on Isofrane taking a dive in the Caribbean
> 
> View attachment 12579827


Wait... Actually diving??!! Are you insane?

Great shot! CHEERS!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## speedmaster.

awesome!!


Phil_P said:


> 2254.50 on Isofrane taking a dive in the Caribbean
> 
> View attachment 12579827


----------



## i.razvan

New shoes!


----------



## MOV

i.razvan said:


> New shoes!


Love it. Very sharp!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## i.razvan

MOV said:


> Love it. Very sharp!


Thank you, sir! 

Live, it`s even sweeter .


----------



## jdog19

It is interesting, is it carbon fiber?


----------



## i.razvan

Yes. It`s called Carbonio Sport 1360 from Di-Modell.


----------



## SiSetts

Fitted with micro adjusting clasp.Old photo,hence date not correct.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip Douglas

Bourbon with my 2254.50 on a PhenomeNato Bond Brushed strap.


----------



## Phil_P

Leekster said:


> Wait... Actually diving??!! Are you insane?
> 
> Great shot! CHEERS!
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Thanks. I didn't get any "watch shots", but the 2254.50 was great as a dive watch, very legible and no problem timing our 45min bottom time. I can definitely certify that she's pressure tested to 12 meters!


----------



## i.razvan

SiSetts said:


> Fitted with micro adjusting clasp.


Very nice ! Could you please tell me the serial number for the microadjustment ?


----------



## Jack1775

Blue SMPc on Cincy Strap Works Stealth Bond NATO.


----------



## boomguy57

Wearing the 2220.80, just back from having the new ratcheting clasp added. Makes this watch so much better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775

boomguy57 said:


> Wearing the 2220.80, just back from having the new ratcheting clasp added. Makes this watch so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to see a fellow service member on here - and with excellent taste in watches I might add


----------



## mstnpete

Omega SMP
While cleaning the ride....

Enjoy!


----------



## SiSetts

i.razvan said:


> Very nice ! Could you please tell me the serial number for the microadjustment ?


117STZ001154. Works a treat.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

OMG, it really is an Audi R8!
One of the best car on the planet together with THE best watch on the Planet 



mstnpete said:


> Omega SMP
> While cleaning the ride....
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## mstnpete

speedmaster. said:


> OMG, it really is an Audi R8!
> One of the best car on the planet together with THE best watch on the Planet


Thank you Speedmaster


----------



## AndrwTNT

Unfortunately my new photos are for my sale listing... Need the money so the SMPC is up for sale now :/


----------



## Toothbras

mstnpete said:


> Omega SMP
> While cleaning the ride....
> 
> Enjoy!


Dealer: how was your test drive?

Me: well.... I'd "R8" this car 10/10

Dealer: please leave and never come back


----------



## mstnpete

Toothbras said:


> Dealer: how was your test drive?
> 
> Me: well.... I'd "R8" this car 10/10
> 
> Dealer: please leave and never come back


 Lol

Cheers!










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

V10 !!!



mstnpete said:


> Thank you Speedmaster


----------



## speedmaster.

ahahahah

g8 sentence!!



Toothbras said:


> Dealer: how was your test drive?
> 
> Me: well.... I'd "R8" this car 10/10
> 
> Dealer: please leave and never come back


----------



## speedmaster.

nooooo
don't do this man!!
Please sell the Tudor!!



AndrwTNT said:


> Unfortunately my new photos are for my sale listing... Need the money so the SMPC is up for sale now :/


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

SMP today.


----------



## AndrwTNT

speedmaster. said:


> nooooo
> don't do this man!!
> Please sell the Tudor!!


I know! It's killing me...

The Tudor is for sale as well... o|


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Don't worry someone else will enjoy it as much as you will!


----------



## SiSetts

It's a Seamaster day.










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

SiSetts said:


> It's a Seamaster day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


 beautiful


----------



## tommyboy31

My Seamaster for the day.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

Our His & Hers 20 year old Bond Seamasters









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## kuetipp




----------



## Sherhan

I posted this in another thread by here's latest acquisition!

2254.50









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

Heavy Metal


----------



## BobmG8

Here is my Seamaster. I love this watch, shown here on my new Hirsch Andy strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus

Finally, with the Seamaster I was meant to own. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit

166.0203 Still waiting on extra links so I can put her back on the original bracelet.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D.

I absolutely love this watch.


----------



## wilfreb

Loving blue









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## OpulenTimepieces

proud owner of this beautiful seamaster


----------



## Dougiebaby

Happy as a "Pig in Sh__" with my two Seamasters 

This duo is the perfect (for me) combo...


----------



## liewb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

wow



wilfreb said:


> Loving blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

2264









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

beautiful



boatswain said:


> 2264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

kinyik said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a very nice combo. Mind me asking where the strap is from?

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

Just installed a rubber b on the SMP 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Just got mine back from service.









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik

stonehead887 said:


> That's a very nice combo. Mind me asking where the strap is from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


It's from a company called Bernard straps co, from Italy. Might wanna try something more well known like the JPM straps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous

Just joined the club. First Omega, first "expensive" piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liewb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Here's a pic of my Seamaster from earlier today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

I am joining the club


----------



## jj4

Just picked up this bad boy from eBay. Loving it so far.


----------



## ten13th

Gave this old boy a facelift. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## Rale




----------



## Relo60

Starting the day with this.

Have a pleasant day.


----------



## JDPNY




----------



## MOV

For the first part of the day.

I hope everyone has a great day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hoppyjr

2254


----------



## DutchMongolian

Seamaster 300 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_58 SEAMASTER

_


----------



## speedmaster.

great shot!!



liewb said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eresaru

Hi guys, 
I am looking for a small change for my PO8500 (45.5) and I was wondering if anyone knows whether the grey/orange strap of the new 45.5 GMT fits the 8500. Anyone tried it?


----------



## jaykim

New Omega Aqua Terra blue dial! Love it!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

Just in - a virtually mint 2521.81 120 multifunction. Sort of an X-33 precursor


----------



## dbleoh7

I've been longing for this watch for quite some time and finally found one in mint condition. I just love the sword hands and the blue color is perfect. (sorry for sideways picture, not sure how to rotate it)


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## Lukebor

Aqua „new in the family" Terra 









iP8


----------



## stonehead887

Took this pic yesterday on the beach









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

And took this in the snow the following day









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

A change for the evening.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain

Decorating with the 2264.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Ski-Master



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## 81sForLife

Forgot to post this the other day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommat12

Winter is coming.. time for NATO in the snow


----------



## boatswain

Been having a great time with the seamaster in the mountains




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beast619

9900 Planet Ocean Chronograph


----------



## cwfmon

.


----------



## Rusty32

First post on this thread, Aqua Terra Master Co-Axial 38.5mm in "Skyfall" blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerome Riptide

Tapatalk sucks and won’t let me log in.
Anyway, I can’t remember the last time I logged into here. 
Some sorta recent shots..


----------



## AOYE

2 timepieces in my living room...


----------



## AOYE




----------



## traczu

Seamaster is best bet for this rainy day


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Higs

Popped mine onto a new strap today...


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Jack1775

Recently swapped to the adjustable buckle.


----------



## good2go

Day and night, you are the one....


----------



## imranbecks

The perfect duo...


----------



## MrLinde

Jack1775 said:


> Recently swapped to the adjustable buckle.
> 
> Debating swapping mine out too. Big difference in everything wear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## Higs




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Higs

Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## MrLinde

Merry Christmas! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775

MrLinde said:


> Jack1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently swapped to the adjustable buckle.
> 
> Debating swapping mine out too. Big difference in everything wear?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It adds a bit of bulk to the bottom of the watch, but the ability to adjust without any tools is worth it to me. All in all, I'd say it was $117 well spent.
Click to expand...


----------



## ten13th

Seamaster, right at home.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## imranbecks

MrLinde said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do the numbers on the bezel look really dark?


----------



## MrLinde

imranbecks said:


> Why do the numbers on the bezel look really dark?


That's the first thing I thought when I unboxed it. At certain angles with weak light, the numbers do look that dark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommyboy31

MrLinde said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't have taken a pic while you were doing anything else?

You get points for making me chuckle, and the sweet watch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RUSH2689

Love this watch! Is it the 2265.80?


----------



## RUSH2689

Love this watch! Is it the 2265.80?



MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV

RUSH2689 said:


> Love this watch! Is it the 2265.80?


Thanks.

It is actually the 2255.80 automatic. I had it for 15 years without a single issue, but elected to have it serviced nevertheless this summer.

I really should wear it more often.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vakane

The "Grand" .... on more blue stuff.


----------



## MrLinde

tommyboy31 said:


> Couldn't have taken a pic while you were doing anything else?
> 
> You get points for making me chuckle, and the sweet watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


First I was trying to get a wrist shot while hiding where I was then I said to myself "I'm gonna embrace it".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmaster.

cannot agree more!!!


imranbecks said:


> The perfect duo...


----------



## RUSH2689

Finally joined the club, thought I'd say hi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

RUSH2689 said:


> Finally joined the club, thought I'd say hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats and one of my favorite models.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrLinde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## RUSH2689

MrLinde said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on that strap! Well done for the last watch of 2017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUSH2689

MrLinde said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks incredible on that strap! Excellent watch choice to ring in the new year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## EVandy

Just got this yesterday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUSH2689

EVandy said:


> Just got this yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice pick up!

Also not a bad place to take the photo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt68uk

My duo!


----------



## imranbecks

Cheers to the new year and the 70th Anniversary of the Seamaster! Happy new year guys!


----------



## champ13

nice shot


Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirrorman

Yay-I can join too.

Pre-Christmas I purchased a - Seamaster 30 (1962) gold plated, no date manual wind cal 286 - from a local seller ..

For Christmas got my self a Seamaster 300 Professional 2255.80, which has literaly JUST arrived today from Japan.


----------



## beast619

I love giving tests. "Hey class, give your teacher a few minutes to get ready...."


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## MrLinde

So that’s what teachers do before tests. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKMtnBiker

Just added this to my collection!









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bora12

My first luxury watch. Just received it today! Couldn't be happier.

Picking up a speedy pro when I find the right one.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boyen

Desk diving with my 39.5 PO


----------



## borchard929

Im back in the Omega club as of last night.


----------



## RUSH2689

Bora12 said:


> My first luxury watch. Just received it today! Couldn't be happier.
> 
> Picking up a speedy pro when I find the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Congratulations! My SMP was my first luxury watch as well (recently acquired!!)


----------



## Bora12

RUSH2689 said:


> Congratulations! My SMP was my first luxury watch as well (recently acquired!!)


Nice. I definitely feel like I made the right choice

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Planet Ocean 8900


----------



## MrLinde

Just sold my SMPc. Got a 37.5 mm PO in the mail!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AOYE

AKMtnBiker said:


> Just added this to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I have the same model! It's the most beautiful in my eyes!
Wish you to enjoy it!


----------



## MrLinde

Just picked this guy up in a trade. It's the 37.5 mm planet ocean. Looks ok in pictures but in real life it seems a bit small :/ 
What do you guys think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde

I feel like one of those stylish hipsters walking around NYC talking on phone showing off their 36mm Rolex. You know what I mean? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay

MrLinde said:


> Just picked this guy up in a trade. It's the 37.5 mm planet ocean. Looks ok in pictures but in real life it seems a bit small :/
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fine to me. What is important is how does it feel and look to you 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

MrLinde said:


> Just picked this guy up in a trade. It's the 37.5 mm planet ocean. Looks ok in pictures but in real life it seems a bit small :/
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it looks small at all. Keeper


----------



## Aliosa_007

MrLinde said:


> Looks ok in pictures but in real life it seems a bit small :/
> What do you guys think?


More pics needed.


----------



## MrLinde

Aliosa_007 said:


> More pics needed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde

Maybe it’ll just take some getting used to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007

MrLinde said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks perfectly fine to me. The Seiko is a bit big.


----------



## cwfmon

PumpkinPro!


----------



## AaronMckay

cwfmon said:


>


Love it bro. When I graduate I could see myself getting one of these.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenix84

AaronMckay said:


> Love it bro. When I graduate I could see myself getting one of these.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


That might not be easy, these aren't common at all


----------



## duc

Evening attire (on a CWC Nato):


----------



## AaronMckay

MrLinde said:


> Maybe it'll just take some getting used to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It fits perfectly in my eyes. What is the L2L distance on the PO and on the seiko? I would guess that the seiko is about pushing the limit of the width of your wrist and the PO sits nicely.

My wrist is a similar size to yours

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde

My calibers say 42.5 mm on the PO and about 45 mm on the seiko.


----------



## claus1100xx

Doing some spreadsheets and checking the time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16

SMPc day today.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

My 2007 Seamaster 300m Diver.....


----------



## rydfly

I just purchased this one second hand. My first Omega!!!

(not sure why the picture looks so stretched, sorry)


----------



## Jamerson

New to these forums, and thought I'd make my first post here as I just got the Planet Ocean Big Blue ceramic.

Was hoping to post regarding my new Breguet as well, but I didn't see a Breguet brand forum... not that popular here?


----------



## BigOrangeFan

borchard929 said:


> Im back in the Omega club as of last night.
> View attachment 12781915


Something looks off here...


----------



## borchard929

BigOrangeFan said:


> Something looks off here...


What exactly is "off"?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOrangeFan

borchard929 said:


> What exactly is "off"?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The bezel and the date font. If that's not a fake, it's one of the worst looking Seamasters I've ever seen. No offense...


----------



## borchard929

BigOrangeFan said:


> The bezel and the date font. If that's not a fake, it's one of the worst looking Seamasters I've ever seen. No offense...


Oh gee, no offense taken

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

BigOrangeFan said:


> The bezel and the date font. If that's not a fake, it's one of the worst looking Seamasters I've ever seen. No offense...


Looks perfectly genuine to me. The bezel is missing the lume pip at 12 o'clock. The date font looks fine - maybe it's just the angle/lighting he took the photo??? Anyway, it's great to see the chronograph version of the Bond SMP!


----------



## MrLinde

Jamerson said:


> New to these forums, and thought I'd make my first post here as I just got the Planet Ocean Big Blue ceramic.
> 
> Was hoping to post regarding my new Breguet as well, but I didn't see a Breguet brand forum... not that popular here?
> View attachment 12809945


One of my favorite PO models. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde

claus1100xx said:


> Doing some spreadsheets and checking the time!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the orange bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario puzo

cwfmon said:


> PumpkinPro!


Love this, it's my favorite Omega watch


----------



## cwfmon

mario puzo said:


> Love this, it's my favorite Omega watch


Thanks! I love it's many faces! Here it is in original form.


----------



## Oklahoma

Jamerson said:


> New to these forums, and thought I'd make my first post here as I just got the Planet Ocean Big Blue ceramic.
> 
> Was hoping to post regarding my new Breguet as well, but I didn't see a Breguet brand forum... not that popular here?
> View attachment 12809945


Very nice. I was looking at that but decided on the deep black all black instead. Should be picking it up within the next week.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherhan

Changed my straps!
Have a great Sunday guys 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Seamaster on Haveston for a snowy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

I always forget to post here:










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Loving mine









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt

Always had this weak spot about my PO...


----------



## WJG16

Blue SMPc out and about after a couple of weeks resting in the watch box.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hey









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Gone but not forgotten:









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## champ13

beautiful shot


r171pt said:


> Always had this weak spot about my PO...
> 
> View attachment 12828371


----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning.


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## jaykim

My omega aqua terra 38.5mm with hirsch dark blue strap. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## bero

Perfect companion for the Slopes.. Bond would be proud. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Awesome shot!

I hope your cello case is on the chairlift next to you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## kinyik

Bought some straps for the CK2998 that is currently stowed away back home . Meanwhile thought I'd give the SMP a change of shoes .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPastorok

Great pics. Great thread.


----------



## Palmettoman

Been awhile since I posted here. And to think I just almost sold this one. What was I thinking???


----------



## boatswain

Don’t do it!

Stay sane and keep rocking the 2264!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Night









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

jaykim said:


> My omega aqua terra 38.5mm with hirsch dark blue strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks amazing. Very well done sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

My little lady and I are shopping for groceries. I just put the adjustable buckle on my P.O. and it's getting more play.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

1955 Seamaster Cal266


----------



## Bama214

1966 Seamaster chronograph


----------



## PKC

A couple of mine...


----------



## Dougiebaby

Great seeing all your wonderful Seamasters!


----------



## Siddharth0801

Dear All,
I just bought my first SMP 300 Ceramic bezel ref no.21230412003001. This was a result of many years of saving money and when I finally pulled the trigger I was overwhelmed by the sheer joy of owning one of grail watches. But when I bought her home, I noticed that the numerals on the ceramic bezel were a shade of grey, which in the background of the deep blue bezel made it incredibly difficult to see. Even in daylight I feel that the numerals don't read well. Is this a problem with my watch or are the grey numerals standard in this new model? Can someone please help me out with this problem? I am thinking of taking this back to the AD for a replacement.

Thank you.


----------



## Matt68uk

Siddharth0801 said:


> Dear All,
> I just bought my first SMP 300 Ceramic bezel ref no.21230412003001. This was a result of many years of saving money and when I finally pulled the trigger I was overwhelmed by the sheer joy of owning one of grail watches. But when I bought her home, I noticed that the numerals on the ceramic bezel were a shade of grey, which in the background of the deep blue bezel made it incredibly difficult to see. Even in daylight I feel that the numerals don't read well. Is this a problem with my watch or are the grey numerals standard in this new model? Can someone please help me out with this problem? I am thinking of taking this back to the AD for a replacement.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 12868463
> 
> 
> View attachment 12868465
> 
> 
> View attachment 12868469


They are grey

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Yes the numbers are grey but it also depends on the light. Take the watch outside and they should be much brighter. If you got it from an AD I don’t think there is anything wrong. The numbers on the ceramic bezel are grey and as I said the brightness depends on the ambient light. Here is mine.


----------



## Siddharth0801

Thank you so much. Makes me feel much better now


----------



## Siddharth0801

Killarney said:


> Yes the numbers are grey but it also depends on the light. Take the watch outside and they should be much brighter. If you got it from an AD I don't think there is anything wrong. The numbers on the ceramic bezel are grey and as I said the brightness depends on the ambient light. Here is mine.


Thanks a ton. I did take it out into the sunlight and it looks much better now.


----------



## wilfreb

Hello world









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddharth0801

Looks great


----------



## Relo60

Hello back to all owners. Such a beautiful blue. Never get tired looking at it.


----------



## boatswain

Thanks for all the blue smpc shots folks!

One day...one day...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winster

What blue...? It's Black Tuesday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman

Honeymoon period still going strong with the 42mm PO Ti.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

SMP GMT with aftermarket bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

nikbrown said:


> SMP GMT with aftermarket bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Omega should be taking notes. Stunning submittal. To steal a line from the OF (Maddog): "Take the rest of the week off, with pay sir."


----------



## MOV

First watch of the day...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Colorful day









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

So many divers, so few multifunctions :-d


----------



## Dan3612

^Now that is a cool watch!


----------



## Matt68uk

Back from warranty repair









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Planet Ocean 8900


----------



## DocJekl

Pulled one of my two POLMLE out of the safe today to admire - NIB unworn with clasp and casebook stickers, but I didn't wind it and set the date tonight. The other one I have worn, but it's going to get serviced at Omega very soon.

This one is intended for my 20 year old son, after he hits a major milestone soon, so that he could wear his while I wear mine at the same time. However, at his college graduation in 2 years he'll get one of my Rolex Explorer II. I thought this might be nice for when he gets married.

But now I have someone begging to buy it, and I'm conflicted because then I wont be able to wear matching POLMLE with my son some day. But it's been in someones safe for almost 4 years without ever being worn (previous owner and me).

Should I sell one and keep the other, or do you think this is special enough to save for him? He'll still get mine anyway, just not until I'm gone from this mortal coil.


----------



## Jack1775

Hi Doc,

Have you been able to gauge his feelings for your POLMLE? Does he like the idea of matching watches with his pops, or is he the type that would appreciate something unique just for him? 

I’m just thinking that since you’re already going to gift him a Exp II in a couple of years, I wonder if the POLMLE will compete for wrist time since both will cover similar spots in a collection (steel sports watches). Would he like something a bit different like a chronograph, or maybe a dressier piece? Or is his heart set on having a great Omega dive watch, just like Dad? I think your answer lies within those questions, but that’s just my two cents. 

Either way, I love that you’re thinking this far down the road about the milestones you want to mark with a great watch for your son. I really think he’s going to cherish any watch you give him, given the amount of thought you’re clearly putting behind the decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Getting some alone time while grandma has the baby. Great book if you like WWII history 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## ScottFW

My newly acquired "Great White" GMT 2538.20. I've been lusting after one of these for a good while and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## MOV

My oldest current watch in my collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cainey




----------



## DocJekl

Jack1775 said:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> Have you been able to gauge his feelings for your POLMLE? Does he like the idea of matching watches with his pops, or is he the type that would appreciate something unique just for him?
> 
> I'm just thinking that since you're already going to gift him a Exp II in a couple of years, I wonder if the POLMLE will compete for wrist time since both will cover similar spots in a collection (steel sports watches). Would he like something a bit different like a chronograph, or maybe a dressier piece? Or is his heart set on having a great Omega dive watch, just like Dad? I think your answer lies within those questions, but that's just my two cents.
> 
> Either way, I love that you're thinking this far down the road about the milestones you want to mark with a great watch for your son. I really think he's going to cherish any watch you give him, given the amount of thought you're clearly putting behind the decision.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We've talked, and he's okay with waiting to inherit my personal POLMLE, and not having a pair of them to wear together someday, as long as he gets my Rolex Explorer II for college graduation and then the remaining POLMLE when I pass.

He was pretty insistent that I don't sell BOTH POLMLE, although his preference would be to get the NIB watch if possible. So, if I don't go through with the trade + cash, he'd be slightly happier.

As for matching watches, he already has a 1998 SMP Bond birth-year watch, that matches my 1998 SMP Bond with serial numbers that are about 10,000 apart. And he has a 2016 Omega X-33 Skywalker, as do I. We actually traded his 2014 SMPc co-axial chronograph, that matched my 2015 SMPc co-axial chronograph, for the X-33. But we can still go out with matching watches.

He made it clear that the Explorer II was more important to him, when I told him that I might sell one or the other. When he gets the black Explorer II maybe we can go out and wear Yin Yang watches with me wearing my Polar Explorer II to his black.

He also loves my old Ti SMP cal. 1152 chronograph with wave dial that matches his SMP Bond, and that he'd really like that someday. I bought it from Hidden With Leaves for my son's 18th birthday, but then ended up giving him a birth-year SMP first. This watch on his "do not sell" list, along with the remaining POLMLE.


----------



## DocJekl

Jack1775 said:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> Have you been able to gauge his feelings for your POLMLE? Does he like the idea of matching watches with his pops, or is he the type that would appreciate something unique just for him?
> 
> I'm just thinking that since you're already going to gift him a Exp II in a couple of years, I wonder if the POLMLE will compete for wrist time since both will cover similar spots in a collection (steel sports watches). Would he like something a bit different like a chronograph, or maybe a dressier piece? Or is his heart set on having a great Omega dive watch, just like Dad? I think your answer lies within those questions, but that's just my two cents.
> 
> Either way, I love that you're thinking this far down the road about the milestones you want to mark with a great watch for your son. I really think he's going to cherish any watch you give him, given the amount of thought you're clearly putting behind the decision.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jack, I thought about keeping the matching POLMLE for myself and my son some more. The buyer doing the partial cash+watch trade to get my POLMLE also wanted my 2000 Rolex GMT II Coke, so we came up with a different trade that leaves me with the POLMLE for my son, some cash, and a 2011 Moonwatch. The Rolex is going bye bye instead, and I'll have the POLMLE to think about selling a little longer, but likely give to my son someday.

Next, here's a few tidbits that will swing back on topic > comparing timekeeping of the Rolex GMT's to my Seamasters (and vintage moon watch). I did some recent timing runs on the main watches that I keep in my rotation.

The GMT II Coke that I'm trading has never run worse than -1.0 to +1.3 sec/day, although +/- 0.3 sec or better is the norm. And it only lost 48 seconds in 353 days between wrist and winder = -0.136 sec/day average! That's quartz watch accuracy.

However, my GMT II BLNR runs just about as well. It once ran better than +0.08 sec/day over a 48 day period on my wrist, so it's not an anomaly for Rolex.

Compare that to my Ti Planet Ocean 9300 which has been running almost exactly +0.76 sec/day over the past 60 days (gained 4.8 sec in 2 months). Although the 9300 has even less variation, running anywhere between -0.0 to +1.5 sec/day over that time.

My SMPc gains only +0.4 sec/day (always staying between -1.9 sec/day and +2.3 sec/day to reach that average).

My SMPc chronograph avg is about +1.4 sec/day on the wrist for a week, but on the winder it once did only +0.8 sec/day over 15 days, and then -0.3 sec/day over the next 30 day period on the winder.

My Planet Ocean 2500 runs about the same as the SMPc chronograph, at +1.5 sec/day average, running anywhere between +0.1 and +2.1 sec/day.

My Ti Planet Ocean 8500 is my fastest running Seamaster, with timing at a very consistent +2.5 sec/day, just like my Speedmaster Grey Side of the Moon. But my 1976 Speedmaster Pro 861 usually runs better than +1 sec/day!


----------



## Jack1775

DocJekl said:


> Jack, I thought about keeping the matching POLMLE for myself and my son some more. The buyer doing the partial cash+watch trade to get my POLMLE also wanted my 2000 Rolex GMT II Coke, so we came up with a different trade that leaves me with the POLMLE for my son, some cash, and a 2011 Moonwatch. The Rolex is going bye bye instead, and I'll have the POLMLE to think about selling a little longer, but likely give to my son someday.
> 
> Next, here's a few tidbits that will swing back on topic > comparing timekeeping of the Rolex GMT's to my Seamasters (and vintage moon watch). I did some recent timing runs on the main watches that I keep in my rotation.
> 
> The GMT II Coke that I'm trading has never run worse than -1.0 to +1.3 sec/day, although +/- 0.3 sec or better is the norm. And it only lost 48 seconds in 353 days between wrist and winder = -0.136 sec/day average! That's quartz watch accuracy.
> 
> However, my GMT II BLNR runs just about as well. It once ran better than +0.08 sec/day over a 48 day period on my wrist, so it's not an anomaly for Rolex.
> 
> Compare that to my Ti Planet Ocean 9300 which has been running almost exactly +0.76 sec/day over the past 60 days (gained 4.8 sec in 2 months). Although the 9300 has even less variation, running anywhere between -0.0 to +1.5 sec/day over that time.
> 
> My SMPc gains only +0.4 sec/day (always staying between -1.9 sec/day and +2.3 sec/day to reach that average).
> 
> My SMPc chronograph avg is about +1.4 sec/day on the wrist for a week, but on the winder it once did only +0.8 sec/day over 15 days, and then -0.3 sec/day over the next 30 day period on the winder.
> 
> My Planet Ocean 2500 runs about the same as the SMPc chronograph, at +1.5 sec/day average, running anywhere between +0.1 and +2.1 sec/day.
> 
> My Ti Planet Ocean 8500 is my fastest running Seamaster, with timing at a very consistent +2.5 sec/day, just like my Speedmaster Grey Side of the Moon. But my 1976 Speedmaster Pro 861 usually runs better than +1 sec/day!


Knowing now that your son likes having matching watches, I think you're making the right choice. Plus, I think the yin yang Exp II's are pretty cool.

Side note: any chance you're looking to adopt a man in his 30's, so that you have someone else to leave some of those outstanding watches to? 

To keep things on topic:


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## wilfreb

Monday Blues









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

f300Hz. I think it has the wrong crown 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Joined yesterday.


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## hrasco185

My first newly acquired omega

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

hrasco185 said:


> My first newly acquired omega
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looking good! Almost make me want to put the stock bracelet back on mine.


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## yama

View attachment 12898195


70s Seamaster electronic f300hz chromometer
BTW, anyone knows how much it's worth today? (I have the original box and receipt)


----------



## yama

this site is so buggy...

View attachment 12898229


----------



## parsig9

I am emotionally attached to this thing.


----------



## alberto.b




----------



## Wunderbro

Planet Ocean 42mm again today. Still loving the adjustable bracelet! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Chulo









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That must be one of the best looking dials Omega have ever produced.


----------



## Dr.Tautology

Are we still giving out cards? Here's my Seamaster being worn by my Scoobie.


----------



## 5661nicholas

Triggers Broom said:


> That must be one of the best looking dials Omega have ever produced.


Thanks, it's a 2230.50 with a bezel insert from a 2254. The applied markers and Omega logo really set it off....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Dr.Tautology said:


> Are we still giving out cards? Here's my Seamaster being worn by my Scoobie.
> View attachment 12908659


Looks great on the green. Nice shot too. WRX?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Tautology

Yes sir. 2017 WRX STI.


----------



## cwfmon

Here's my holy trinity. Not a good pic but you get the point


----------



## Relo60

My one and only.:-!


----------



## Hoppyjr

wilfreb said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


That is a great looking watch. I've been contemplating selling my EZM 1.1 and if I do I'll probably try this in blue. Lovely.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Dr.Tautology said:


> Are we still giving out cards? Here's my Seamaster being worn by my Scoobie.
> View attachment 12908659


Both are winners.

Is the PO a 42? What brand of nato strap?

I'm with you, but have the old guy Subie


----------



## wilfreb

Unique









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

wilfreb said:


> Unique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The greatness of Agnelli!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jduncmba

I joined the club yesterday!


----------



## Hoppyjr

wilfreb said:


> Unique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Go stand in a corner for 15 minutes. :lol:


----------



## Quahogger

Finally a member!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16

jduncmba said:


> I joined the club yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 12912695


Excellent choice!


----------



## WJG16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## boatswain

Looks great on the perlon

I way have to try that one day if I am bold enough to take mine off the bracelet which I love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hendo25

Happy to be part of the Seamaster club!!!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Out in the backyard with my girls who built a snowman...


----------



## JayPaper

Newest addition, ETNZ Regatta, titanium, 3330, Si hairspring, coaxial.....love it!


----------



## noleblooded

SMPc after a cleaning.


----------



## WJG16

Agreed. Looks amazing.


----------



## JayPaper

I haven't worn anything else since I got it....until tomorrow when my NEW 300 gets here!


----------



## jlondono77

Holy trinity


----------



## Wunderbro

jlondono77 said:


> Holy trinity


Amen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Wunderbro

Going old school today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Jeep99dad

vintage Omega Seamaster Chrono on a clockworksynergy strap


----------



## jduncmba

JayPaper said:


> I haven't worn anything else since I got it....until tomorrow when my NEW 300 gets here!


Has your SM300 made it to your wrist yet?!


----------



## JayPaper

LITERALLY in the middle of unboxing now, then sizing, then pics!



jduncmba said:


> Has your SM300 made it to your wrist yet?!


----------



## jduncmba

JayPaper said:


> LITERALLY in the middle of unboxing now, then sizing, then pics!


Looking forward to it! I am anxious for mine to get to me tomorrow!!!!


----------



## WJG16

Blue Tuesday


----------



## JayPaper

jduncmba said:


> Looking forward to it! I am anxious for mine to get to me tomorrow!!!!


----------



## JayPaper

Evolution of the 300.....now THAT is what I call a trilogy! (yes, it is a WatchCo)


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## DocJekl

JayPaper said:


> Evolution of the 300.....now THAT is what I call a trilogy! (yes, it is a WatchCo)
> 
> View attachment 12933517


Nice - my shot would be: 
- my WatchCo SM300 date like yours (with 1972 movement), 
- my 1998 Bond Quartz, and
- my Ti blue Planet Ocean 8500 or POLMLE (better than my SMPc).


----------



## khd

cwfmon said:


>


Dude that bezel mod looks awesome :-!


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## evancamp13

Still absolutely adoring this watch. The way the light hits those markers, it's gorgeous 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## WJG16

Trying out a Nato on the SMPc for a change.


----------



## Wunderbro

hugof3C said:


> View attachment 12935523


Looks great. What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Still hanging out with old school Seamaster. All these POs are making me drool though. Might have to go back tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDM8

Here's my Seamaster; Omega AT 2504.50 (36mm). This was a short term grail I'ver recently acquired:
















Here's my wife's Seamaster; SMP 300 36mm:


----------



## mousekar75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My SMP says "hi"!


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Something tells me my 5 month old daughter wants to join the club...


----------



## stamonkey

I told myself after a decent stock trade, I'd buy a new Submariner. On an impulse, I bought a used quartz Seamaster instead. I really like it so far, even my wife likes it (and steals it on occasion). I'm tempted to get a 42mm PO and give the Seamaster to the wife, but we'll see.


----------



## supersouthpaw

Father/daughter Seamasters


----------



## Wunderbro

Thought the light was pretty cool looking in BW. 42mm PO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Back to work. Conference calls are sometimes great for watch photos. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

One and only. Have a good one:-!


----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benaja

1973 deep blue


----------



## boatswain

benaja said:


> 1973 deep blue


Awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benaja

thank you boatswain.


----------



## Clay Bergen

This arrived today. My first really expensive luxury watch. I am really impressed. I love the wavy blue face!









"I teach... This needs an explanation?"


----------



## B.Boston

Loving the PO 2201.50!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Love it









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidson

1950 CK 2635-1 with calibre Ω 351


----------



## evancamp13

Still enamored .









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette45

Hello Everyone! I finally joined the Omega Seamaster club when I just purchased my first Omega. I have a 2000 cir. Seamaster Professional 300m 2531.80. it's 23 jewel 1120 movement. I can't wait for this thing to arrive in the mail soon?


----------



## Vette45

Sorry forgot to post a picture


----------



## duc

Vette45 said:


> Sorry forgot to post a picture


A fine specimen. Well done and welcome to the club!


----------



## kluzik1

Hi guys

Need a bit advice. Friend of mine is selling his Seamaster for very nice price. The only thing about the watch is that it wasnt used for 3 years and it's not running/ stopping after a while. From your experience is it worth to buy it anyway? It's a full set with boxes unused bracelet and rubber band. Thanks for some help 2200.51.00









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Depends on the price. If you can get a great deal that will allow you funds left to get it serviced then it seems like it would be worth it. Will he let you take it to someone and have it checked out before you commit to buying it? That way you will know what you are in for.


----------



## kluzik1

No I don’t think so as it’s a friend of a friend . But talked to my watchmaker and with service and eventual repairs will land around 2000usd for this watch . I think they go much higher especially in Europe 
It’s a bit lottery . Would you pull the trigger ? 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rice and Gravy

If it was a watch I really wanted and had been looking to buy, I'd probably go for it. That seems a very good deal on that whole package once it's in good working order.


----------



## kluzik1

Oh may  
With your experience it might be only thing that the watch needs service and not some serious repairs ? 
Sorry for asking so many questions but never had omega with this mechanism so I’m totally blind 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omegagmt

Today is a very special day for me. I was reunited with my very first love. The watch that started it all. It's my forum name. The "great white" Seamaster GMT. I parted with this watch over five years ago and regretted it since. There was always something missing from my collection. So great to have you back on the wrist. Never again shall you part from me.

This was the last time this was on the wrist and in my possession.








This is now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

kluzik1 said:


> Oh may
> With your experience it might be only thing that the watch needs service and not some serious repairs ?
> Sorry for asking so many questions but never had omega with this mechanism so I'm totally blind
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


Impossible to know without someone who knows what they are doing opening it up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## M4shooter

Testing the Seamaster up in the clouds









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Walking Dax, wearing the AT. I've got a few, but this might be my favorite watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## transporter305




----------



## MichaelB25

Picked up an SMPc a little over a month ago. Limited chances left to grab the stereotypical snow shot, so I figured I'd grab one today. Loving the watch so far, especially with the adjustable clasp!


----------



## MichaelB25

Might as well throw in a snow shot of my Skyfall Aqua Terra while I'm here as well.


----------



## macadoshis00

Question - I have a black bezel PO 43.5 8900. What are my rubber strap options? Seems the only rubber strap omega offers is the black and orange one on the orange bezel model. They used to offer many more rubber straps with the 8500 version...


----------



## deozed

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/o...nal-diver-300m-master-chronometer-introducing

Thoughts?


----------



## Stanul

Arrived 2 days ago


----------



## bobusa




----------



## dfran - Deactivated

My favorite club!


----------



## CGP

I almost feel like a loner. Not seeing many GMT's out in the wild. Obviously did not go through all 500 plus pages of pictures, but is anyone else rocking this watch anywhere?


----------



## deozed




----------



## spleenandideal

Bought my SMP in 2003, with my first real paycheck.
I lusted after this watch for years before that, but never had the money.
The desire for it gave me the fortitude to work hard getting into a career that would pay for my expensive tastes. 
I'll never get rid of this watch.


----------



## Stanul

Matching colours...


----------



## boatswain

Got some time in on the weekend. I have had a lot of pieces coming and going lately which has crowded the SMP out for attention . Love it and need to get it on more. Watches are made for wearing! It just faithfully waits for it's time.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traderdw

mine


----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac




----------



## hugof3C




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## stonehead887

For hump day









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75

Playing Black light golf with my daughter! ❤

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Bike to work day. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## soaking.fused

Shipped the 2500D off to its new home today and want to share a few pics of this Omega classic and now that it's sold.


























2201.50


----------



## transporter305

How could you do it?)


----------



## soaking.fused

transporter305 said:


> How could you do it?)


It was VERY difficult for me. Simply put, the PO is slightly too heavy for me to wear comfortably.










But I still love it, though.


----------



## mousekar75

I know I have several watch faux pas going on here with not only leather on a diver, but an aviation style leather at that! But I REALLY like how it all works together.....and literally no one else I know will notice nor care! 🤷🏼.


----------



## Travelller

_(contents deleted -wrong thread)_


----------



## DocJekl




----------



## boatswain

Thats a beaut!!


----------



## BigOrangeFan




----------



## Illustrator76

I have a question for the Planet Ocean owners. I tried one of these on at my local Omega boutique, and while I love the look of them, these bad boys are BIG and HEAVY! After wearing your Planet Ocean for a while, have you gotten used to the weight of it, or does it still feel a bit heavy and you just deal with the girth because you like the watch so much?


----------



## DocJekl

Illustrator76 said:


> I have a question for the Planet Ocean owners. I tried one of these on at my local Omega boutique, and while I love the look of them, these bad boys are BIG and HEAVY! After wearing your Planet Ocean for a while, have you gotten used to the weight of it, or does it still feel a bit heavy and you just deal with the girth because you like the watch so much?


Get a Titanium model, and the weight and size isn't an issue. I have a couple of Planet Ocean 2500 in steel which wear great, but for my Planet Ocean 8500 and Planet Ocean 9300 I had to get Titanium in order to be able to wear it 24/7 without issues.


----------



## chtucker

DocJekl said:


> Get a Titanium model, and the weight and size isn't an issue. I have a couple of Planet Ocean 2500 in steel which wear great, but for my Planet Ocean 8500 and Planet Ocean 9300 I had to get Titanium in order to be able to wear it 24/7 without issues.


Just curious- Are you really wearing it 24/7. Never occurred to me not take it off before bed?


----------



## Andos

chtucker said:


> Just curious- Are you really wearing it 24/7. Never occurred to me not take it off before bed?


 Just my two cents following from Doc's suggestion, which by the way I find quite reasonable assuming that you are not very used to wearing sturdy watches (?) I have always worn my watches 24/7 (except in shower), including my PO 8900, without any concerns whatsoever. That said, I am used to wearing substantial pieces (that's what I prefer) and the weight has never been an issue for me - in fact, I don't even know the watch is on my wrist half the time! However, I have found the adjustable bracelet clasp vital as far as comfort is concerned. Cheers.


----------



## Illustrator76

DocJekl said:


> Get a Titanium model, and the weight and size isn't an issue. I have a couple of Planet Ocean 2500 in steel which wear great, but for my Planet Ocean 8500 and Planet Ocean 9300 I had to get Titanium in order to be able to wear it 24/7 without issues.


Good suggestion. Another question. Is it true that the Titanium models aren't as durable as the stainless ones, or is it the other way around? Either way, you've had no issues with your Titanium Planet Ocean I take it, and you like it?


----------



## cybercat

Illustrator76 said:


> I have a question for the Planet Ocean owners. I tried one of these on at my local Omega boutique, and while I love the look of them, these bad boys are BIG and HEAVY! After wearing your Planet Ocean for a while, have you gotten used to the weight of it, or does it still feel a bit heavy and you just deal with the girth because you like the watch so much?


Enjoying an outdoor coffee this afternoon with my'2006 42mm 2500 PO
- I've worn this 24 hours a day, many days every week, working, playing, working out, swimming, hiking, travelling - has never _once_ seemed too big, too thick, nor to heavy...









Good luck whatever you decide.
'


----------



## zacv20

beautiful watches guys!


----------



## Illustrator76

cybercat said:


> Enjoying an outdoor coffee this afternoon with my'2006 42mm 2500 PO
> - I've worn this 24 hours a day, many days every week, working, playing, working out, swimming, hiking, travelling - has never _once_ seemed too big, too thick, nor to heavy...
> 
> ..snip..
> 
> Good luck whatever you decide.
> '


Wow man, you are hardcore for real. I've never worn a watch for 24 hours. That is reassuring to know that you wore a Planet Ocean for so long and it didn't bother you though!


----------



## benaja




----------



## WantForWatches

Hey guys. As for the Seamaster club ...count me in. I've got the Bond-version with the wave dial ...but it's one of the rare white wave dials. I was really fortunate to run across it when I did. I'd post a pic but it's still dark-thiry in the morning and I'm not getting outta the bed yet.


----------



## WantForWatches

And that 120 is a beauty Benaja! Very cool dial.


----------



## bgator

Illustrator76 said:


> I have a question for the Planet Ocean owners. I tried one of these on at my local Omega boutique, and while I love the look of them, these bad boys are BIG and HEAVY! After wearing your Planet Ocean for a while, have you gotten used to the weight of it, or does it still feel a bit heavy and you just deal with the girth because you like the watch so much?


For me it's a little of each. I have the 2500D so it wears smaller than the layer versions. That's one of the reasons I chose it at the time over an 8500.

I'm might change it to a rubber strap for summer which I think would make a big difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuklaiskakjis

Joined the 300 SMP club today. 🙂


----------



## WJG16

Tuklaiskakjis said:


> Joined the 300 SMP club today. 🙂


Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## JayPaper

Welcome to the wavy side of the moon!


----------



## highbob

Tuklaiskakjis said:


> Joined the 300 SMP club today. ?


Sweet! Congratulations!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JayPaper

AT added to the stable today!


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl

chtucker said:


> Just curious- Are you really wearing it 24/7. Never occurred to me not take it off before bed?


Yes



Illustrator76 said:


> Good suggestion. Another question. Is it true that the Titanium models aren't as durable as the stainless ones, or is it the other way around? Either way, you've had no issues with your Titanium Planet Ocean I take it, and you like it?


The Grade 5 Ti seems to resist scratches and dings much better than my steel watches. I don't wear my lower grade Ti watches enough to bang them on the chairs or door frames yet. But the Ti Planet Ocean 9300 is what I wear 80% of the time (90% if you count the hours I'm sleeping with it on).


----------



## Scalpel

Illustrator76 said:


> ...Another question. Is it true that the Titanium models aren't as durable as the stainless ones, or is it the other way around?...


*Speedmaster Professional:*
316L Stainless Steel (hardness): 152 Vickers

*X-33 Skywalker:*
Titanium, Grade 2 (hardness): 145 Vickers

*Planet Ocean Chronograph, Ti Edition:*
Titanium, Grade 5 (hardness): 349 Vickers

My Ti POC, like DocJekl's, resists scratching better than my Casino Royale PO.


----------



## McHale

Was at work a couple days ago and spent all day in the server room. Thought this made a good photo opportunity:


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## Eastwood007

Hi, today Seamaster 300m









Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## khd

Eastwood007 said:


> Hi, today Seamaster 300m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


Wow mate nice way to drop your first post... great watch :-!


----------



## arnearne

Desk diving and still honey mooning with new SMPc:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eastwood007

khd said:


> Wow mate nice way to drop your first post... great watch :-!


Thank you!!!


----------



## ac921ol

Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## gatormac

Got this one in 2015. Shown here on different straps/bracelets I have put on it.


----------



## b'oris

Bracelet off.....Slipped into something more comfortable......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Just got this baby









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Old school tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

IMG_2410 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Love this watch, but I can never photograph it well









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Good day folks. Gray day here in Mississauga. Haven't seen the sun for 3 days. Freezing rain and snow.:-(


----------



## ImplicitFlower

Awfully snowy in Minnesota... 
View attachment mOOUh69.jpg


----------



## boatswain

Sorry guys, just tulips and lawnmowers out here. But that's also because there is lots of rain and wind between the glimpses of sun.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Indulging myself.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Great macro shots! Great watch!

What are you shooting with if i may ask?


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Beautiful piece wilfreb. Btw where is your SMPc???

EDIT - just saw your other post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/wearing-45-5mm-po-dialy-watch-4684023.html

Congrats and wear you new PO in good health...


----------



## boatswain

Great lume day or night



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

boatswain said:


> Great macro shots! Great watch!
> 
> What are you shooting with if i may ask?


Thank you.

I was using a Nikon D7000 with a old & trusty Tamron AF 90mm f/2.8 Di SP 1:1 Macro lens & plenty of trial & error!

I find it's the best way to 'explore' a new watch.


----------



## wilfreb

Loving the view









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

b'oris said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I was using a Nikon D7000 with a old & trusty Tamron AF 90mm f/2.8 Di SP 1:1 Macro lens & plenty of trial & error!
> 
> I find it's the best way to 'explore' a new watch.


Love the watch and your photos!


----------



## tommyboy31

The electric blue Seamaster, which you can tell has not been babied throughout it's life









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed




----------



## tornadobox




----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Opettaja

Time to leave the club I’m afraid. Flipped my Seamaster for these: Stowa Baumuster B handwind, and Hertiage Legend Diver.


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

I've lost track of how many SMPs I've owned over the last 22 years, but I know this is my second SMPc ... and I love it!


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## singlespeeder

I am picking up a nato strap from my AD tomorrow and will share a photo. I look forward to reading the feedback.​


----------



## singlespeeder

tommyboy31, I love your Electric Blue Seamaster! It was the first Seamaster I owned. ​






​


----------



## took

Mmmm love these!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## rodolfoscl

Hello guys, today SM Panet Ocean XL fun!






​Have a great week


----------



## tommyboy31

singlespeeder said:


> tommyboy31, I love your Electric Blue Seamaster! It was the first Seamaster I owned. ​
> View attachment 13089619
> ​


One of these days I might upgrade mine for an automatic. But I think no matter what, I'll have an electric blue in my collection.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## singlespeeder

So here is a photo of my Seamaster with the nato strap. The photo is not great so you can not see the blue of the bezel and dial. I do think this strap is a good spring summer style strap.


----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## JPastorok

My perfect Planet Ocean 42mm w/ 8500


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rwsimbulan

seamster 2231.50 and my 911


----------



## Darth-gamer

I'm now officially a double Seamaster owner:


----------



## highbob

iinsic said:


> I've lost track of how many SMPs I've owned over the last 22 years, but I know this is my second SMPc ... and I love it!
> 
> View attachment 13089321
> View attachment 13089323


Curious due to an allusion you made in a post over on the OoO thread-which size is this SMPc?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

tornadobox said:


> View attachment 13085929


Mine says hey. What size is your AT?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

highbob said:


> Curious due to an allusion you made in a post over on the OoO thread-which size is this SMPc?


It's the midsize (36.25mm) SMPc, on my 7¾" wrist.


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## highbob

iinsic said:


> It's the midsize (36.25mm) SMPc, on my 7¾" wrist.


Yeah, I gotta 41mm, and I'm a 7.25 inch wrist. I really like it, but I kinda wish I'd gone with the midsize. Wonder if Omega will continue the mid in the latest SMP iteration.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

highbob said:


> Yeah, I gotta 41mm, and I'm a 7.25 inch wrist. I really like it, but I kinda wish I'd gone with the midsize. Wonder if Omega will continue the mid in the latest SMP iteration.


The blue midsize is still listed on their website, but the black apparently has been discontinued. Despite KenG's claims to the contrary, I still think a redesign of the midsize is in the works, to something ~38mm. But it will have that stupid glass back, and the new HRV that looks like a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup upside down. Plus, after owning a Gen3 PO, I really don't like the legibility (or lack thereof) of the numbers and marking on the Liquidmetal bezel. The SMPc is much easier to read in most lights and and at all angles.

If there is no pending redesign of the midsize, then the current lack of the black is a temporary outage. Omega would be crazy to stop making a midsize.


----------



## highbob

iinsic said:


> The blue midsize is still listed on their website, but the black apparently has been discontinued. Despite KenG's claims to the contrary, I still think a redesign of the midsize is in the works, to something ~38mm. But it will have that stupid glass back, and the new HRV that looks like a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup upside down. Plus, after owning a Gen4 PO, I really don't like the legibility (or lack thereof) of the numbers and marking on the Liquidmetal bezel. The SMPc is much easier to read in most lights and and at all angles.
> 
> If there is no pending redesign of the midsize, then the current lack of the black is a temporary outage. Omega would be crazy to stop making a midsize.


I think the pendulum is swinging back toward the smaller sizes, at least for those interested in old-school styling. Are you interested in the 1948 LE reissue?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

highbob said:


> I think the pendulum is swinging back toward the smaller sizes, at least for those interested in old-school styling. Are you interested in the 1948 LE reissue?


No. I never wear a watch on a strap of any kind. Bracelets only.


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## boatswain

Enjoy this friend today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoowop

boatswain said:


> Enjoy this friend today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GORGEOUS


----------



## The Red Goat

Still in the honeymoon phase with the ti 8500


----------



## samanderson

Very much enjoying wearing my 2503.33 every day. It's so comfortable to wear and I'm making the most of it while I have it, as I'm going to have to sell it in the next couple of months to pay for another purchase...


----------



## Dave Matison

Beautiful watch.


----------



## boatswain

docdoowop said:


> GORGEOUS


If only you could see it in person ...!


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

iinsic said:


> No. I never wear a watch on a strap of any kind. Bracelets only.


I get that, and I'm kinda that way myself. But I do like the retro styling paired with a coax movement.

My bigger problem-besides the bracelet-is the excess etching on the display back. A little busy. Why didn't they simply decorate a steel caseback?

Overall, though, I'm intrigued. Might see if I can swing one. Maybe put it on a Speidel most of the time to save the strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic

highbob said:


> Maybe put it on a Speidel most of the time to save the strap.


Just don't get one with the spring-loaded endlinks. They'll chew through lugs in no time.


----------



## highbob

iinsic said:


> Just don't get one with the spring-loaded endlinks. They'll chew through lugs in no time.


Thanks for the warning. I've got just that type on a Hammy Thin-O-Matic. Checked it just now for damage-it's okay-but I can see how it could lead to problems on a watch in heavy use. Oy!

They're retro and a little tacky, but so comfortable. Aside from the incidental hair removal from time to time.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tornadobox

highbob said:


> Mine says hey. What size is your AT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


38.5mm, just like yours (the date window position is the tell)


----------



## Drudge

I love my divers


----------



## boatswain

Wow. 

That's a solid lineup right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

tornadobox said:


> 38.5mm, just like yours (the date window position is the tell)


Sharp eye! I knew that. Oy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

boatswain said:


> Wow.
> 
> That's a solid lineup right there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I'm addicted LOL :-d


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## samanderson

wilfreb said:


> Hi


Great photo of a great watch! This has always been one of my all-time favourites, and I would absolutely get one, if only it were 3mm thinner.


----------



## wilfreb

At first, the thickness bothered me, but it's all about getting use to it, now, I love the chunkiness


samanderson said:


> Great photo of a great watch! This has always been one of my all-time favourites, and I would absolutely get one, if only it were 3mm thinner.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## matt009au




----------



## arcentaur

Still better than the new version IMHO..


----------



## singlespeeder

My Blue SMPc is back on it's bracelet. I was able to enjoy the spring weather during lunch today.


----------



## BobRobertz

Not the best pic, but here is the SM 2280 that I just picked up. Very pleased with it.

-Robert










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobRobertz

BobRobertz said:


> Not the best pic, but here is the SM 2280 that I just picked up. Very pleased with it.
> 
> -Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, 2220.80.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro

Grandfather and grandson...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knezz

Beads on AT , yay or nay? 
Have a great day!


----------



## khd

knezz said:


> Beads on AT , yay or nay?
> Have a great day!
> View attachment 13118737


Can't say I'm a fan of beads at all, but if you like them and the thought of them possibly scratching or dinging up the case of your beautiful AT doesn't bother you then who cares what I or anyone else thinks ?


----------



## boatswain

I'm a nAy.

But you do you. If you like it and it makes YOU happy don't worry about me


----------



## wilfreb

Duo









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16

Blue shoes today to match the blue SMPc.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

I think this counts?


----------



## rockin'ron

Vintage Seamaster300


----------



## boatswain

Incredible photo of an incredible watch 

Thank you for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## boatswain

That looks sensational on the perlon!

If mine ever come off the bracelet i may need to try that, well done.


----------



## boatswain

That looks sensational on the perlon!

If mine ever come off the bracelet i may need to try that, well done.


----------



## wilfreb

Good night









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

boatswain said:


> That looks sensational on the perlon!
> 
> If mine ever come off the bracelet i may need to try that, well done.


Thanks. It does work well on Perlon and it's thin too. I'm a big fan.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## carlhaluss

Sorry....duplicate post.


----------



## cubewerks

Just got my grandfather's watch for my birthday. Just had it serviced.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

SMP on new ToxicNATO in jungle green 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## wilfreb

Duo









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Poolside









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## b'oris

Definitely Orange....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern

My daily favourite (at least until I get my new Speedy on Monday).


----------



## gpb1111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

My Spectre on an Omega leather NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aussie Paul

The black 8900 Planet Ocean is my #1 every day watch and I couldn't resist adding the new Titanium 8900.
A real beauty.


----------



## wilfreb

PO45










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ddldave




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddldave

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So fresh and so clean, you shot this on iPhone?


----------



## asrar.merchant

ddldave said:


> So fresh and so clean, you shot this on iPhone?


Yes mate iPhone. It's all the phone and watch magic. I am a terrible and novice photographer. Truth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

asrar.merchant said:


> Yes mate iPhone. It's all the phone and watch magic. I am a terrible and novice photographer. Truth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which iPhone is it? I'm after a new phone and might jump ship from android, I want a reliably good camera, don't want to spend ages in settings 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Which iPhone is it? I'm after a new phone and might jump ship from android, I want a reliably good camera, don't want to spend ages in settings
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


iPhone X

And here some more pics...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

8500









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DIV

Alwayslate707 said:


> Here's mine. According to the serial number it's an early 68. It was a gift from a family member who got it new as a birthday gift from his wife in "the late 60s" it has never been opened never been serviced ( until now) spent most its life in a drawer in the box
> 
> View attachment 13161161
> View attachment 13161159
> View attachment 13161155
> View attachment 13161153


Very nice 166.032...I have one as well. Can you please remind me of the what bracelet and end links reference numbers?


----------



## Alwayslate707

DIV said:


> Alwayslate707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine. According to the serial number it's an early 68. It was a gift from a family member who got it new as a birthday gift from his wife in "the late 60s" it has never been opened never been serviced ( until now) spent most its life in a drawer in the box
> 
> View attachment 13161161
> View attachment 13161159
> View attachment 13161155
> View attachment 13161153
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice 166.032...I have one as well. Can you please remind me of the what bracelet and end links reference numbers?
Click to expand...

Thank you 
I don't have those off the top of my head and it's in for service atm. I think I saw a 42 on the end link.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## benaja




----------



## kotatsu.yutanpo

Pro with mesh









Tapatalk を使用して私の SO-01J から送信


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## illini675

Gone but not forgotten. Missing my SMPc lately!


----------



## benaja




----------



## Big Vern

My latest after flipping two others to finance it, but worth it.


----------



## Big Vern

Apologies, this is Seamaster thread, not Speedy, but here's my Seamaster.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

This should count, right?









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoVolante

My first seamaster, new to me! 1968, Seamaster Chrono SS Cal.861


----------



## DiscoVolante

My first seamaster, new to me! 1968, Seamaster Chrono SS Cal.861
View attachment 13179865


----------



## ddldave




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## illini675

Goes against the diver nature, but always loved how this watch looked on a leather strap.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Bought a Submariner a couple weeks ago. I thought quality would destroy the Seamaster to the point I wouldn't even wear it anymore, but, so far, I'd say they're pretty comparable.

I like mine even more now.


----------



## Vanpelsma

My seamaster trio




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Amazing!



Vanpelsma said:


> My seamaster trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma

boatswain said:


> Amazing!


Thanks very much !!

Tried to cover the bases !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl

My Seamaster Planet Ocean XL

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloopjohnb

LE


----------



## ChrisNLwatchfreak

Ok, I have to post a few


----------



## ChrisNLwatchfreak

Whoops sorry my Bremont snuck in there...


----------



## Dark Overlord

ChrisNLwatchfreak said:


> Ok, I have to post a few
> View attachment 13192587
> View attachment 13192597
> View attachment 13192601


Is that an Omega strap on the AT? I would really like a blue sailcloth strap for mine.... Brady doesn't make them in 20mm in blue.


----------



## ChrisNLwatchfreak

Yes all straps are original, if you mean the James Bond watch (with the yellow stitching) it comes with this and the bracelet.


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

"Live long and prosper" 🖖🏽


----------



## Emg66




----------



## wilfreb

8500









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ext1

SM300 assembled, and 2998-5
I think I'm more for the vintage seamasters.


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy2101

PO 42 titanium liquidmetal. Just picked her up today 🙂


----------



## Jeremy2101

Oops forgot the pic


----------



## oso2276

SMP Ti









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## Jeremy2101

OK finally got the blurriness out of the camera. One more pic of the PO ti 42mm


----------



## wilfreb

Steel









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller

My 1967 SM Cosmic 166.0022


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## philskywalker

Do the new 44mm chrono's, specifically the 212.30.44.50, use the 1503/825 bracelet? I need to order one


----------



## Aquahallic

EDIT: Disregard, found my answer.


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Waves for the meeting days....









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Awesome Peanut

Finally picked one up and will be the last watch I buy for the foreseeable future. I have small wrists but was thinking about the 41mm as I was shocked by how small the dial of the mid size was initially. But now I have gotten used to seeing it and glad I got it as it fits much better than the full size would have. So here is the 36mm on my skinny wrists:


----------



## Jeremy2101

AT 8900 41mm and PO 8500 42mm titanium


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

SMP









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

Awesome Peanut said:


> Finally picked one up and will be the last watch I buy for the foreseeable future. I have small wrists but was thinking about the 41mm as I was shocked by how small the dial of the mid size was initially. But now I have gotten used to seeing it and glad I got it as it fits much better than the full size would have. So here is the 36mm on my skinny wrists:
> 
> View attachment 13221785


Looks perfect dude...and I'm not just saying that to make you feel comfortable.
But of course this is a very subjective thing and others might see it differently. I tend to prefer a smaller look on the wrist (explicitly not saying "smaller watch", otherwise I would not have chosen the Speedy, right ).


----------



## Aquahallic

SMPc.

Happy Friday.


----------



## BigOrangeFan

Nice! You get that from Kentucky?


----------



## Aquahallic

BigOrangeFan said:


> Nice! You get that from Kentucky?


No, the watch was bought new from an AD. Why, what's up with Kentucky? LOL


----------



## boatswain

2264




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOrangeFan

Aquahallic said:


> No, the watch was bought new from an AD. The Omega rubber strap & clasp I bought from a member here. Why, what's up with Kentucky? LOL


That's just what I call Exelonman, because he's from Kentucky. It seems as if he supplies everyone on the east coast with a Seamaster haha.


----------



## Aquahallic

BigOrangeFan said:


> That's just what I call Exelonman, because he's from Kentucky. It seems as if he supplies everyone on the east coast with a Seamaster haha.


Oh ok, no I didn't deal with him. I saw one of his sales but we couldn't work a deal.


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

I'm joining this club.

Awaiting arrival of a mint condition 2254.50 this week. Can't wait. It's been a Grail Watch of mine since they were new and I couldn't afford them at that time.

I'm beyond excited.










Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## duc

Dec1968 said:


> I'm joining this club.
> 
> Awaiting arrival of a mint condition 2254.50 this week. Can't wait. It's been a Grail Watch of mine since they were new and I couldn't afford them at that time.
> 
> I'm beyond excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


I remember a short time ago being in the same spot as you. It's worth the wait. To hold you, who infected me with the SKX mod disease, over; here is mine:


----------



## Brucy

No idea why I haven't joined before 

This










Replacing this










Sad to see the old one go, but the new one has had more wrist time in the last month than the old one in the last year


----------



## Brucy

Dec1968 said:


> I'm joining this club.
> 
> Awaiting arrival of a mint condition 2254.50 this week. Can't wait. It's been a Grail Watch of mine since they were new and I couldn't afford them at that time.
> 
> I'm beyond excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Congrats, they are a lovely model, enjoy


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25

My three Seamasters (2500 PO, 8500 AT, SMPc), all currently on Hirsch performance straps. The PO stays on that strap most of the time, as it's incredibly comfortable with the size of the watch. The AT is on the strap maybe ~30-40% of the time, and the SMPc almost always on the bracelet, I just had it on the strap here to try it out.


----------



## 0seeker0

wilfreb said:


> PO45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


My grail watch, so classy so fancy, nice choice!


----------



## rodolfoscl

My PO 2500 XL

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker

And pics don't even do it justice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Checking in.

Enjoy your day folks ???⚽??


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

First seamaster was a vintage from 1956 (501 movement). The second hit the market 60 years later.


----------



## Dec1968

It's official. I'm in the club.






























Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Rice and Gravy

That looks great. Congrats! And I thought the one I got was in good shape, wow! Just serviced?

Check out the threads about adding the ratcheting easy adjust clasp if the bracelet fitment is an issue for you.


----------



## Aquahallic

I received my PO 8900 this morning. Compared to my SMPc, this is such a better watch for me look wise and overall wearability. The case size is perfect, the dial is obviously larger and easier to read, the lume is much better, the larger crown feels much better and super sturdy and the bracelet with the micro adjustable clasp are just perfection. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## Dec1968

Rice and Gravy said:


> That looks great. Congrats! And I thought the one I got was in good shape, wow! Just serviced?
> 
> Check out the threads about adding the ratcheting easy adjust clasp if the bracelet fitment is an issue for you.


Thank you! I just got it from WatchVaultNYC and it was listed as mint to near mint condition. They weren't joking.

I have bookmarked that - and will get one for sure after I give it a few days on fit. I love the Glidelock on my Ginault (Folex lol) and will most assuredly wind up with that clasp.

Oh they had said it had not been serviced but they timed it's accuracy to -8s/day. That's not bad. Will service it very soon to make sure.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968

Here's one more pic that to me embodies the amazingness of this watch. 









Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Rice and Gravy

So nice! I think you will love it. Its so comfortable, great movement, can be somewhat dressy and super casual, looks good on an assortment of straps and it's an absolute classic. I've come very close to having it be my only watch (other than my engagement gift Hamilton). Enjoy.


----------



## balagee

Another 2254.50. Wearing on a Speedy, and a Bond bracelet. 
I know the speedy is the preferred bracelet, but I like them both.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

2264




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis

2221.80 quartz








I wear the bracelet on something else...








(Perfect fit)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

BLUE & ORANGE! LETS GO GATORS!!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oac6680

2264









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikehomero

2254 and 166.0324 together:


----------



## bikehomero

doublepost...


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

42mm 8500 movement









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## boatswain

2264 to close out the weekend














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker

Tickythebull said:


> 42mm 8500 movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Was thinking of a leather strap but didn't know how big the spring bars are....any issue ?
Neil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Seamaster fun with the tropic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

cwfmon said:


>


It's amazing to me how much the watch changes with just a simple bezel mod/swap. Nicely done!


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Duplicate post...


----------



## nighthawk77

First Omega, won't be the last - very impressed so far


----------



## nighthawk77

First Omega, won't be the last - very impressed so far

View attachment 13254601


View attachment 13254603


View attachment 13254609


----------



## Larsjeee

My (unfortunately) recently sold SMPc; such a sheer beauty! Now waiting for the release of the 2018 model....


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0seeker0

^^^^ My grail piece, I need to stay out of this thread, I’m only looking for an excuse to get one on my wrist.


----------



## ten13th

Great White










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## bikehomero

SM 300:


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyG

My SMPc GMT (2535.80). Awaiting arrival of a custom Gunny strap to try on it. Will post a pic when it gets here.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## eastbounddown9000

https://i.imgur.com/TV2K4bn.jpg


----------



## Donovanhal

How does one apply to the club and what are the benefits other than being looked upon with envious eyes by owners of lesser pieces? 

This Seamaster was given to my Grandfather upon his retirement, and handed down to me upon his death. I have owned it since the early 90's. I will never part with this until my own passing at which time, my daughter will become the owner.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Co axial









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

:-! Thursday.


----------



## knezz

Hate when vacation is nearly over...


----------



## BigOrangeFan

I was really back and fourth on the black/grey strap on the blue watch, but man I'm glad I did. This might be my favorite combo now. I also received another tool kit lol.


----------



## Mike987

Po 43.5 with alphapremier


----------



## pdaigle

Thanks to exelonman, I just joined the club with this Omega Seamaster Pro 300M SMP 2531.80 Blue Bond Full Size 41mm. It's my first high end / luxury watch and I love it!


----------



## clockyg

My ~15 year old Seamaster GMT, pretty much a beater nowadays but love the functionality and it's the only watch I'll travel with.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coletrain182

Here's my PO 8500 45.5. I love this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Bond.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123

Been awhile since I put on the PO. So refreshing.








Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOrangeFan

franco60 said:


> Bond.
> 
> This shows what I was complaining about with the SM300 that I had briefly. It's so glossy, all I notice at first glance is the reflection of the tree behind you.


----------



## mousekar75

pdaigle said:


> View attachment 13280095
> 
> 
> Thanks to exelonman, I just joined the club with this Omega Seamaster Pro 300M SMP 2531.80 Blue Bond Full Size 41mm. It's my first high end / luxury watch and I love it!


I did the same thing! First luxury watch purchased from the same person.....still have it and is by far my favorite. Wear it in good health, it's a great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

My Franken Coaxial - 2500C









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

I just joined the club with my first luxury watch and this gorgeous ladies Seamaster Aqua Terra. Model No. 220.10.38.20.53.001. I love it so much! Took me a month to work up the courage to pull the trigger, but so glad I did!


----------



## BigOrangeFan




----------



## boatswain

Evil Lipgloss said:


> I just joined the club with my first luxury watch and this gorgeous ladies Seamaster Aqua Terra. Model No. 220.10.38.20.53.001. I love it so much! Took me a month to work up the courage to pull the trigger, but so glad I did!


Beautiful dial colour and great to see something different in the club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Lipgloss

Thank you! The dial is really very stunning. One thing I noticed when I originally tried it on is that the dial can sort of change color. Sometimes it looks dark blue, sometimes very blue-grey, and then other times like pure silver. We went to the a museum yesterday and the lights made it look like like pure silver instead of blue. It was enchanting, so I had to snap a few pics!


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## boatswain

Evil Lipgloss said:


> Thank you! The dial is really very stunning. One thing I noticed when I originally tried it on is that the dial can sort of change color. Sometimes it looks dark blue, sometimes very blue-grey, and then other times like pure silver. We went to the a museum yesterday and the lights made it look like like pure silver instead of blue. It was enchanting, so I had to snap a few pics!


Wow. That does look very different. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidson

Just got second Seamaster to accompany my 1950 bumper!


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

My very first seamaster came with box, papers and servicehistory.


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stochastinaut

would like to join!


----------



## RDK

Back again!

Owned a Planet Ocean 2500D XL before (sold it in December 2016).
I just bought this PO 2500D in mint condition on a Dutch watch forum


----------



## knezz

If you saw this before , sorry. 
My AT on Moosestrap nato , beautiful , light, comfortable.
What you say , you like the fit ?


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR

Seamaster 300 Spectre 007 LE and sisters.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Bought the 3 position adjustable clasp from for my 2254.50. Wasn't for me. Removing it today. Will be for sale shortly. Anyone else have one? What do you think of it?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Copeau

Happy Bastille Day

IMG_5358.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Relo60

My favorite blue dial:-!


----------



## bassplayrr

There are some beautiful watches in this thread. Here are my Ploprof 8912 and PO 2500. I love me some Omega.


----------



## Dark Overlord

Evil Lipgloss said:


> I just joined the club with my first luxury watch and this gorgeous ladies Seamaster Aqua Terra. Model No. 220.10.38.20.53.001. I love it so much! Took me a month to work up the courage to pull the trigger, but so glad I did!





Evil Lipgloss said:


> Thank you! The dial is really very stunning. One thing I noticed when I originally tried it on is that the dial can sort of change color. Sometimes it looks dark blue, sometimes very blue-grey, and then other times like pure silver. We went to the a museum yesterday and the lights made it look like like pure silver instead of blue. It was enchanting, so I had to snap a few pics!


congrats!

that these are pics of the same watch is simply amazing. That is a special dial indeed.


----------



## mario24601

Reunited with my 300! After freaking out for almost a week, thinking I lost it, finally have it back on wrist!

I hardly wear it, almost losing it, I will wear more often now. That's what it's for right?









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed

New Omega Nato for the SMP.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Went to Les Miserables last night. Great production and somewhat fitting after the World Cup result today!


----------



## pdaigle

mousekar75 said:


> I did the same thing! First luxury watch purchased from the same person.....still have it and is by far my favorite. Wear it in good health, it's a great watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is definitely my favorite - wears completely different than any watch I've owned. I don't ever see it leaving my ownership!


----------



## mwtang

Pradon for my photography, Sedna gold on a Tuesday


----------



## IH Biker

Not very good photo, but just got this one last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

'
Forecast is for a bit of a storm coming later... ⛈








'


----------



## Furball

Bend, OR


----------



## Furball

duplicate, sorry


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31

Where are you, 1998?


Furball said:


> Bend, OR
> 
> View attachment 13312867


Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Rice and Gravy

^ Ha!

That's apparently the very last Blockbuster in the country and is closing soon.


----------



## Rayoui




----------



## boatswain

Rayoui said:


>


Unbelievable 

What an amazing picture.

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Rayoui said:


>


----------



## SSingh1975

Anothuer lumy shot


----------



## tommyxl

At the office...


----------



## Dino7

New to me ....


----------



## ThaWatcher

Playing around with a bergeon tool and leather nato strap leads to this!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkshaun

Here is my PO LM LE I love the way the crystal just disappears...


----------



## hkshaun

Here is my PO LM LE I love the way the crystal just disappears...
View attachment 13322203


----------



## IH Biker

Here is mine... purchased it last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

My wife caught me in the background with my AT on my wrist as she was getting a picture of my daughter. We were on the boardwalk in Ocean City, New Jersey and my daughter was trying rolled ice cream for the first time. I was checking the British Open...or looking at watches. Not many "watch candids" but I thought this one was pretty cool. The other pic was taken yesterday at the beach in Sea Isle City, NJ. Enjoy watching moving day at The Open today, all my golf loving wis. Hoping Tiger gets into contention.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

Loving my recently acquired Seamaster ....


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## solesman

hkshaun said:


> Here is my PO LM LE I love the way the crystal just disappears...
> View attachment 13322203


Beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

My Seamasters


----------



## Relo60

Tuesday


----------



## Dino7

Lume


----------



## Voggan

1958 Cal 501


----------



## Norton Guy

I had my heart set on a speedmaster but then I came across a lightly used PO Liquid metal. Checks all the boxes, and seems like it really is a limited edition compared to some other Omega offerings. So I guess the argument is should I go for a new Moonwatch or grab the nearly new LM? About the same price give or take.
I do like the idea of the LM being more waterproof and having a sapphire crystal.


----------



## Leonine

Any idea when we'll start to see the new 2018 SMPs? On instagram there are those few accounts that have their hands on them in the wild and I'm not sure how. I thought Aug was the earliest.

I'm impatient for wrist shots.


----------



## Leonine

Any idea when we'll start to see the new 2018 SMPs? On instagram there are those few accounts that have their hands on them in the wild and I'm not sure how. I thought Aug was the earliest.

I'm impatient for wrist shots.


----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

A few new photos of my 60s Seamaster Deville from today:


----------



## limnoman

Afternoon swim with my PO.


----------



## limnoman

mnf67 said:


> A few new photos of my 60s Seamaster Deville from today:


Here's my current vintage trio









Two from 1956 and the other, a Ranchero, from 1958.


----------



## pdaigle

Norton Guy said:


> I had my heart set on a speedmaster but then I came across a lightly used PO Liquid metal. Checks all the boxes, and seems like it really is a limited edition compared to some other Omega offerings. So I guess the argument is should I go for a new Moonwatch or grab the nearly new LM? About the same price give or take.
> I do like the idea of the LM being more waterproof and having a sapphire crystal.


I'm no expert, but, if I was given the choice, I'd personally go with the PO and get the Moonwatch later. I love the look of the PO's - heck, most any SMP looks awesome, to me. Moonwatch seems more nostalgic due to the history - not a horrible looking watch....just not my first one to grab. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Norton Guy

I'm leaning towards the PO (today) but the pull of the Moon is strong....


----------



## Rice and Gravy

It finally stopped raining in the Outer Banks (KDH).









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama214

Seamaster 145.024


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Voggan

Another from the mini vintage collection. I haven't had the back of this as yet. Calibre anyone?


----------



## ThaWatcher

Just relaxing with my seamaster while visiting WUS!


----------



## cybercat

'
Seamaster 2202.52.00 late afternoon...









- & yesterday :








'


----------



## jbflyfisher

Seamaster Pro 600m on bracelet today. I never tire of looking at this watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jbflyfisher

wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary today...


----------



## jbflyfisher

Is the watch an anniversary present by chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

@jbflyfisher - no. I received my SMP from my dad a couple of years ago. He wore it for 10 years before gifting it to me. It is now my everyday wear watch.

The watch I wore on my wedding was a Classic Tag Heuer 2000 which was a graduation gift from my parents. Perhaps I should be wearing it today. This one:


----------



## jbflyfisher

I wore the same shirt to the birth of each of my three kids, call me superstitious I guess!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl

My PO 2500 XL

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Still in honeymoon with my SMc ....was out in San Francisco area today (and perfect weather!). One of the best foods down in the bay area !!!


----------



## SSingh1975

PLS DELETE...double post!


----------



## Norton Guy

Finally made the plunge!


----------



## took

Work or relaxing, it handles each task









Time is a gift...


----------



## alberto.b

here we go!!!









- - - Updated - - -

here we go!!!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silversurfer7

Great white..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl

Railmaster 2803 today


----------



## Leonine

Here we go. Guess I'm in now.









- - - Updated - - -

Here we go. Guess I'm in now.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu




----------



## alberto.b

Here we go one more time


----------



## nm2068

I love my Seamaster!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## K4neX

One day old!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## wx_073

blue for today.


----------



## Dino7

2264


----------



## solesman

wx_073 said:


> blue for today.
> 
> View attachment 13380139


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## nm2068

My 2264 new to me. I'm loving it!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## sanik




----------



## deozed

Strapped up


----------



## armybuck041

Really loving this piece. It's like an SMP and a Speedy all rolled into one.


----------



## boatswain

armybuck041 said:


> Really loving this piece. It's like an SMP and a Speedy all rolled into one.


That's a beauty!

Is it the same case size as a 2254 or is it larger?

Looks great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armybuck041

boatswain said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> Is it the same case size as a 2254 or is it larger?
> 
> Looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same diameter of 41.5mm, but a bit thicker at 15.2mm. It wears a lot like a 2500 Planet Ocean. I'm really amazed this wasn't a more popular piece back when they came out.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine

Pictures can't capture the true beauty of the ceramic.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## duc

armybuck041 said:


> Really loving this piece. It's like an SMP and a Speedy all rolled into one.


A buddy of mine at work has this model. I believe I'm the only person who has ever noticed the gem for what it is. As a bonus, he told me when he got engaged he told his wife if she was getting a nice rock, he was getting a nice watch. This is the one that spoke to him.

I've been wearing my best beater (CWC MK I) or I would have a photo of mine. This recycled snap will have to do.









- - - Updated - - -



armybuck041 said:


> Really loving this piece. It's like an SMP and a Speedy all rolled into one.


A buddy of mine at work has this model. I believe I'm the only person who has ever noticed the gem for what it is. As a bonus, he told me when he got engaged he told his wife if she was getting a nice rock, he was getting a nice watch. This is the one that spoke to him.

I've been wearing my best beater (CWC MK I) or I would have a photo of mine. This recycled snap will have to do.


----------



## hedet

New Seamaster! Loving this one


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## boatswain

Seamaster Saturday










I need to stop babying this one and wear it! That's what it's for. Love it every tine it's on. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Night time with the 2264




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## OmegaRed

Sent my 2220.80 into Omega for service. Eagerly waiting for it to come back. It had been about 10 years since it's last service with Omega and it was still running within COSC spec.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickyrods19

OmegaRed said:


> Sent my 2220.80 into Omega for service. Eagerly waiting for it to come back. It had been about 10 years since it's last service with Omega and it was still running within COSC spec.


What did it run you? Have to bring mine in too for some tlc..


----------



## imranbecks

My 6 yrs old 2220.80. Still pretty accurate.


----------



## stress8all

Would go with red stitching next time, but damn black stingray suits these things.


----------



## Chronolover

Hi guys (and girls?),

I'm looking for a nice rubber strap for my SMP. Preferably blue but maybe the genuine Omega Black/orange one would suit. Any ideas of where to buy? The Omega dealers will only sell me a NATO strap but I prefer rubber plus deployment clasp. Thanks for all/any advice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

Hi all!

Recently joined the SM club with this purchase I picked up on holiday in the Caymans. It joins my '68 Speedy (145.022)!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

TechGuyJ said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Recently joined the SM club with this purchase I picked up on holiday in the Caymans. It joins my '68 Speedy (145.022)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THe perfect pair 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTE

A few of mine:


----------



## K4neX

I wonder if the bracelet clasp on the new 2018 SMP will have that raised hinge removed, has anyone seen the construction of the clasp?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

🥊









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado

The matte bezel versions are one of my favorite POs!! Always looks so sleek and sexy


----------



## traczu

Just got this. Best Seamaster with waves.


----------



## imranbecks

The splendour of the 2220.80...


----------



## iinsic

Managed to get a beach shot, despite the red tide outbreak here in SW Florida that is killing countless fish, dolphins, manatees and sea turtles.









Swimming much better in the pool, but the air still stinks of rotting sea life. :-(


----------



## Pedronev85

Here's my baby









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MyNamesMeToo

My first Omega. Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial. I've had it and it has been my daily for over 10 years.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl

Picked up one of these on a steal.


----------



## Pedronev85

tommyxl said:


> Picked up one of these on a steal.


Love the waved dial on these... How much of a steal was it??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl

Pedronev85 said:


> Love the waved dial on these... How much of a steal was it??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


500 less than they tend to go for these days


----------



## TechGuyJ

Pedronev85 said:


> Here's my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Is there a similar strap that will fit the SMPc? I love the look of the black & orange!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedronev85

TechGuyJ said:


> Is there a similar strap that will fit the SMPc? I love the look of the black & orange!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your lug width? This is a Hirsch Robby strap, sail cloth effect leather on rubber... Waterproof to 100m I believe 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

️









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## tetosaudi

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

My FIRST Omega!!!!!!!

Bought it from a fellow WUSer.... Such a fantastic one...

Cant really take my eyes off...b-)b-)b-)


----------



## boatswain

Beauty! Enjoy!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## stonehead887

Seamaster for a wedding. Just bought a black leather strap, looking for to trying that out when it arrives









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Two weeks in hot and humid weather (China). I was curious if hour jumping affected the accuracy, but during the two weeks my PO averaged +0.5 s/d.


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your day


----------



## jas1978

Sunday workday.


----------



## tommyxl

2254.50, just had it upgraded to the new 1159 adjustable clasp. Doesn't fit the 1610 bracelet perfectly, but it's really hard to notice and soooo much more comfortable now. Easily worth the expense.


----------



## boatswain

tommyxl said:


> 2254.50, just had it upgraded to the new 1159 adjustable clasp. Doesn't fit the 1610 bracelet perfectly, but it's really hard to notice and soooo much more comfortable now. Easily worth the expense.


Looks great! How much did the clasp swap cost?

I noticed this summer some adjustability would be nice but the stock clasp flows so nicely into the bracelet too.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## tommyxl

boatswain said:


> Looks great! How much did the clasp swap cost?
> 
> I noticed this summer some adjustability would be nice but the stock clasp flows so nicely into the bracelet too.
> 
> @boatswainwatches


No AD within 200 miles wanted to replace it for me. I found a shop in Manchester that sells all necessary parts for all kinds of Omega bracelet conversions. Not cheap, but I fly to Africa a lot and the hot and humid conditions require an adjustable bracelet.

Your price will depend on which bracelet you have and parts you need. At least 250 euro I think mostly.


----------



## ten13th

Waiting at the car wash. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th

Still glows like a torch. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

Seamaster


----------



## subdiver

Uups


----------



## Krish47

Office day










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

New leather strap from Watchgecko









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoKandy

I purchased last week a BNIB PO8500 42mm from a grey dealer. And now happy to join this club. This is my first Omega.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Night time...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## pfisto22

Here's mine just made the strap with with Ploprof deployment so far 2.05 SPD


----------



## imranbecks

Timeless.


----------



## boatswain

Hoppyjr said:


>


Hoppy is that one new to you?!

Looks great 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Hoppyjr

boatswain said:


> Hoppy is that one new to you?!
> 
> Looks great
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Thanks very much. I picked it up from a friend this week. It wears even better than it looks.


----------



## lo_scrivano

1956 Ref 2848 Cal 501


----------



## boatswain

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks very much. I picked it up from a friend this week. It wears even better than it looks.


Awesome! Congrats

Looking forward to more pics and thoughts going forward. Have a great night.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

On black leather strap









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a 36 or 41?


----------



## Mreal75

It's the 41mm version 


lo_scrivano said:


> Is that a 36 or 41?


----------



## medic1

tommyxl said:


> 2254.50, just had it upgraded to the new 1159 adjustable clasp. Doesn't fit the 1610 bracelet perfectly, but it's really hard to notice and soooo much more comfortable now. Easily worth the expense.


I think I have the same watch. Sorry about the bad pic, but what is the new clasp? This is what my clasp looks like.


----------



## tommyxl

medic1 said:


> I think I have the same watch. Sorry about the bad pic, but what is the new clasp? This is what my clasp looks like.
> 
> View attachment 13478817


New adjustable clasp with the push extension from the new 300 series.


----------



## cybercat

'
"Calm before the storm" ?

Anticipating a typhoon anytime soon...








'


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## medic1

tommyxl said:


> New adjustable clasp with the push extension from the new 300 series.


Thanks, I found a video on youtube.... doesn't look like it would fit on my speedy bracelet. :-(


----------



## NorCal_PWRstroke

My vintage 1971 Seamaster De Ville
Purchased for 5$ in a boxed lot of old knives from an estate sale.
Just had a full service and sporting a new Barton Band
1971 Omega Seamaster De Ville w/ Barton Bands leather by PWRstroke_smoke

1971 Omega Seamaster De Ville w/ Barton Bands leather by PWRstroke_smoke

1971 Omega Seamaster De Ville w/ Barton Bands leather by PWRstroke_smoke

1971 Omega Seamaster De Ville w/ Barton Bands leather by PWRstroke_smoke


----------



## tommyxl

medic1 said:


> Thanks, I found a video on youtube.... doesn't look like it would fit on my speedy bracelet. :-(


Yes it will, but consult an expert on which parts you need exactly. Check this topic.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=3609002&share_fid=13788&share_type=t


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster again...


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Picture This

Purchased a like new black ceramic seamaster. LOVE this watch. Perfect size on my wrist and looks super classy.


----------



## cybercat

'
Typhoon been & gone, still wearing the 42mm PO.

Hmm, I need to clean my windows... :roll:








'


----------



## medic1

tommyxl said:


> Yes it will, but consult an expert on which parts you need exactly. Check this topic.
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=3609002&share_fid=13788&share_type=t


I didn't realize that you put it on a Speedy like mine. The video I saw on Youtube showed it fitting perfectly on a Bond. The bond bracelet doesn't taper but the Speedy tdoes, so the clasp will end up over hanging both sides of a Speedy bracelet. I can see from your photo that it doesn't over hang much though. It's a nice idea, Too bad they don't make one specifically for a Speedy. :-(


----------



## dart1214

2234.50 new acquisition


----------



## Njnjcfp88

My Cosmic with a period correct beads of rice. My first Omega ... great time keeper with a classy yet sporty look.


----------



## Wintergreen765

Professional Chrono 2225.80 - I love the Valjoux 7750 and the heavy rotor. I'm amazed at the level of detail and quality.

Anyone know how 7750 compares to Co-Axial? I trust the rugged 7750 but don't quite trust the co-axial yet: (although the ceramic bezels are beautiful).


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Cosmic ...


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune

Wintergreen765 said:


> ...Anyone know how 7750 compares to Co-Axial? I trust the rugged 7750 but don't quite trust the co-axial yet: (although the ceramic bezels are beautiful)...


I've owned three Omega co-axial chronographs during the past 4 years. The movement calibres are 3330, 3603, and 9300. I find them plenty rugged and impressively precise. I haven't had a moment's trouble with any of them. I had a (Breitling) 7750 based Navitimer World (GMT Chrono) that I wasn't happy with and sold because the hour totalizer was not as precise with respect to where it pointed to on the dial as I thought it should be. I replaced it with a Seamaster 300M GMT Chronograph. The Omega is dead on every time. When it comes to chronographs, Omega is just doing it well right now.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## medic1

Hoppyjr said:


>


Hey, that's real sharp...


----------



## nmcleod

Hoppyjr said:


>


Never thought I'd like that on NATO but it looks great!


----------



## kotatsu.yutanpo

Best Ever


----------



## SZenithLee

Does this count? :-d









It's a birthday present for my mom.


----------



## Krish47

Have not worn anything else since i got this........


----------



## Paulsky

Just got this and it could wind up being a keeper.


----------



## Hoppyjr

medic1 said:


> Hey, that's real sharp...


Thanks! I've recently re-acquired a Planet Ocean and added a SM300 Master Coaxial, but something must leave to offset all that incoming. I think this one may draw the short straw. :-(


----------



## Hoppyjr

nmcleod said:


> Never thought I'd like that on NATO but it looks great!


Thanks! This one is a Zulu by Maratac (CountyComm) but I also find the ToxicNATO straps to be excellent. The heavier Zulu helps balance the larger, heavier 45mm PO.


----------



## medic1

Paulsky said:


> Just got this and it could wind up being a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 13497227
> 
> View attachment 13497229


That's classy... |>


----------



## medic1

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks! I've recently re-acquired a Planet Ocean and added a SM300 Master Coaxial, but something must leave to offset all that incoming. I think this one may draw the short straw. :-(


LOL decisions, decisions, decisions... how to decide... but if its gotta go, its gotta go...


----------



## Krish47

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks! I've recently re-acquired a Planet Ocean and added a SM300 Master Coaxial, but something must leave to offset all that incoming. I think this one may draw the short straw. :-(


Yeah mate.. I'm in the same boat.

I am planning to get an PO chrono to my collection and letting two of my Oris go to make funds....


----------



## Relo60

Sunday:-!


----------



## oso2276

Hoppyjr said:


>


Hi, my Franken says hi









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775

I normally keep this on the bracelet, but I've been digging NATOs lately.


----------



## medic1

oso2276 said:


> Hi, my Franken says hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


What did you do to it?


----------



## oso2276

medic1 said:


> What did you do to it?


It is a chimera that has parts of 4 different models. 
The base was my 2220.80 bond co-axial (case, movement, etc.), the hands came from a 2538.20 GMT White, the bezel is from a 2231.80 Titanium and the dial is from my beloved 2254.50. It has a 2500C movement and never has lost a beat.
View attachment 11570898

I'm keeping the old bezel, hands and dial just in case I´ll ever need to resurrect the bond.
View attachment 11570906

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

oso2276 said:


> Hi, my Franken says hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


That's the smaller version in titanium? What is "Franken" on it, the hands?


----------



## oso2276

Hoppyjr said:


> That's the smaller version in titanium? What is "Franken" on it, the hands?


The hands, dial and bezel. This is an steel watch
View attachment 11570906

This used to be a regular Coax bond

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## medic1

oso2276 said:


> It is a chimera that has parts of 4 different models.
> The base was my 2220.80 bond co-axial (case, movement, etc.), the hands came from a 2538.20 GMT White, the bezel is from a 2231.80 Titanium and the dial is from my beloved 2254.50. It has a 2500C movement and never has lost a beat.
> View attachment 11570898
> 
> I'm keeping the old bezel, hands and dial just in case I´ll ever need to resurrect the bond.
> View attachment 11570906
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


Wow Great Job. I don't know which watches the numbers refer to but I'll look it up. I certainly couldn't do anything like that.... How did the waterproofing work out? Again, Wow. |>


----------



## Akimbo

Love my first Omega ever and the Electric Blue is really awesome to look at, especially in different angles.


----------



## oso2276

Akimbo said:


> Love my first Omega ever and the Electric Blue is really awesome to look at, especially in different angles.


A Beauty.

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70

2264.50 perfection 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## mstnpete

22 year old 40th Anniversary SMP
keeps on going like the Energized Bunny...

Cheers...









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mastamuffin

Love this 2531.80. The slimness + non-tapered bracelet = fits me like a glove.


----------



## mastamuffin

Love this 2531.80. The slimness + non-tapered bracelet = fits me like a glove.

View attachment 13509143

View attachment 13509145

View attachment 13509147


----------



## Blackdog

mastamuffin said:


> Love this 2531.80. The slimness + non-tapered bracelet = fits me like a glove.
> 
> View attachment 13509143
> 
> View attachment 13509145
> 
> View attachment 13509147


I love how the bezel insert fades on these ! I have a chrono-diver of similar vintage and the insert was also very faded. It was replaced at service, but the good thing is that Omega sends the old parts back !


----------



## tommyboy31

Akimbo said:


> Love my first Omega ever and the Electric Blue is really awesome to look at, especially in different angles.


Hope you enjoy never being able to accurately photograph that blue. And if you figure it out please let me know, I'm always underwhelmed with my pics of it.


----------



## took

SMP









Time is a gift...


----------



## Cstokes23




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## cwfmon




----------



## Krish47

Seamaster









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Enjoy









Time is a gift...


----------



## oso2276

My Franken - Playing with filters









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hedet




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Sixty years of evolution. Seamaster from 1956 with 501 movement and from 2016 with 8900 movement. Great watches for different occasions.


----------



## Relo60

Happy Friday:-!


----------



## Wintergreen765




----------



## Dbltap22

Great white via X-ray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sunday morning ..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FabrizioRiva25

Love this piece.

View attachment 13536959
View attachment 13536961












View attachment 13536987
View attachment 13536999


----------



## boatswain

The 2264 wrestled some wrist time today




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## lo_scrivano

rjohnson56 said:


> Sixty years of evolution. Seamaster from 1956 with 501 movement and from 2016 with 8900 movement. Great watches for different occasions.


We have the same 1956 Ref 2848! Mine has just aged a lot more...also posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## cybercat

'
2006 42mm PO on Isofrane.

Weather here still warm enough for swimming - apologies for the sand, salt & seawater on the watch :roll:








'


----------



## RDK

PO 2500D


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## cidn




----------



## nurseford25

My four Seamasters plus a speedy and a vintage for good measure.


----------



## pdaigle

cidn said:


> View attachment 13543467


Gorgeous watch! LOVE this PO reference! I like this one even more than the current reference!


----------



## pdaigle

cidn said:


> View attachment 13543467


Gorgeous watch! LOVE this PO reference! I like this one even more than the current reference!


----------



## Paulsky

Three weeks in my possession and really liking it a lot.


----------



## Paulsky

Three weeks in my possession and really liking it a lot.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm brand spankin' new to this web site and forum... I'd like to know if anyone is proud owner of Seamaster 200 or 200m? Wish I had one. What is a 'budget' alternative to the 300 when it came out?


----------



## ac8587

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommyboy8585

Got this beauty today.


----------



## Krish47

My second Omega...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff

My only Omega, getting ready for a nap.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron

Sporting a new strap today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Buckatron said:


> Sporting a new strap today!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks cool. |>

Is that a fabric one?


----------



## krisrsolebury

Friday night dad-mode in full effect. Terribly out of style bad cargo shorts, reading watch forums alone in my "home office", but at least there's this:


----------



## 1165dvd

krisrsolebury said:


> Friday night dad-mode in full effect. Terribly out of style bad cargo shorts, reading watch forums alone in my "home office", but at least there's this:
> 
> View attachment 13554575


Krisrsolebury- Ended up getting the same black dial watch you did from the same dealer you did. Might have to do a Bucks County meet up to show off our new bling this Fall. The rubber strap looks great. I tried to buy it, but Rob said it is not yet available for sale separate from the watch. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## krisrsolebury

1165dvd said:


> Krisrsolebury- Ended up getting the same black dial watch you did from the same dealer you did. Might have to do a Bucks County meet up to show off our new bling this Fall. The rubber strap looks great. I tried to buy it, but Rob said it is not yet available for sale separate from the watch. Keep the pictures coming.


Nice! Rob/Topper has been beyond a pleasure to deal with - already agonizing over whether I should pare down to a two-watch (plus a g-shock that never leaves dad duty) collection by selling my cheaper pieces and complimenting this SMP with either a silver dial Globemaster or a GS Snowflake through him. And yeah - let's definitely make it work. Triumph in New Hope is home base, but anywhere works.

*edit - and the strap thing makes sense. I know Omega parts on a relatively popular new watch take a while before they become available - from what I was told, replacement parts for the METAS AT weren't available until months and months after release - all parts going to new production watches.


----------



## 1165dvd

krisrsolebury said:


> Nice! Rob/Topper has been beyond a pleasure to deal with - already agonizing over whether I should pare down to a two-watch (plus a g-shock that never leaves dad duty) collection by selling my cheaper pieces and complimenting this SMP with either a silver dial Globemaster or a GS Snowflake through him. And yeah - let's definitely make it work. Triumph in New Hope is home base, but anywhere works.
> 
> *edit - and the strap thing makes sense. I know Omega parts on a relatively popular new watch take a while before they become available - from what I was told, replacement parts for the METAS AT weren't available until months and months after release - all parts going to new production watches.


The snowflake has become an obsession of mine too. Perfect compliment to the more toolish Seamaster. Works on a lot of leather strap options as well. I'd say go for it, if you're looking to simplify your collection. I'm considering the new Baumatic as a dressy alternative.

I'm hoping the rubber strap is available before next spring. Over the winter, I can see the Seamaster going on a few Toxic Natos to hold me over.

A central Bucks watch lovers meet up might be fun. Too bad I'll only have one watch to bring though.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

2264 for the evening 



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## Krish47

Inspired from @ boatswain snap 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Sunday members:-!


----------



## twintop

My only Omega


----------



## damascato

My fave Seamaster of all times









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Back from service









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ck13

Hi everyone,
First time poster in the OMEGA channel....

I've put a deposit down on the new 2018 Seamaster at my AD. I went for the two tone black with Sedina rose gold accents on the rubber strap. I walked past the AD on my lunch break and was really impressed with the fit and feel. Although I'm having second thoughts and may switch over and get the regular steel version, most likely the black. I wanted to get something different to go along with my current watch - the SubC 114060, but I worry that the two tone might limit versatility as I'm mostly in causal wear.
What do you guys think?
Any inputs would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## duc

ck13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> First time poster in the OMEGA channel....
> 
> I've put a deposit down on the new 2018 Seamaster at my AD. I went for the two tone black with Sedina rose gold accents on the rubber strap. I walked past the AD on my lunch break and was really impressed with the fit and feel. Although I'm having second thoughts and may switch over and get the regular steel version, most likely the black. I wanted to get something different to go along with my current watch - the SubC 114060, but I worry that the two tone might limit versatility as I'm mostly in causal wear.
> What do you guys think?
> Any inputs would be greatly apreciated.


Personally I am no fan of the new wavy dial. That said, your setup still looks pretty rugged and utilitarian to me in spite of it's modest flash. You should have no trouble dressing down with that watch.


----------



## baytwenty3

twintop said:


> My only Omega
> 
> View attachment 13561537


Has the bezel been swapped out? The font on the bezel is not original for this model..


----------



## khd

ck13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> First time poster in the OMEGA channel....
> 
> I've put a deposit down on the new 2018 Seamaster at my AD. I went for the two tone black with Sedina rose gold accents on the rubber strap. I walked past the AD on my lunch break and was really impressed with the fit and feel. Although I'm having second thoughts and may switch over and get the regular steel version, most likely the black. I wanted to get something different to go along with my current watch - the SubC 114060, but I worry that the two tone might limit versatility as I'm mostly in causal wear.
> What do you guys think?
> Any inputs would be greatly apreciated.


Honestly the two tone isn't my cup of tea compared to steel, but if you like the way it looks I think it actually looks pretty "casual" on the rubber strap despite the gold accents. Maybe on the bracelet it'd be dressier, but in this configuration it'd be more at home with shorts and a tshirt than a suit I reckon :-!


----------



## rscmaine

New to me (arrived 20 minutes ago)

1977 Seamaster 'Mariner I' (196.0054) on "FrankenGruen" bracelet I assembled since the originals are nigh impossible to find.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

ck13 said:


> Hi everyone,
> First time poster in the OMEGA channel....
> 
> I've put a deposit down on the new 2018 Seamaster at my AD. I went for the two tone black with Sedina rose gold accents on the rubber strap. I walked past the AD on my lunch break and was really impressed with the fit and feel. Although I'm having second thoughts and may switch over and get the regular steel version, most likely the black. I wanted to get something different to go along with my current watch - the SubC 114060, but I worry that the two tone might limit versatility as I'm mostly in causal wear.
> What do you guys think?
> Any inputs would be greatly apreciated.


I have been in the brink of buying exactly that model at least twice at the Sydney CBD boutique... Went yesterday to put the trigger and... It had been sold. Maybe for the better?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

damascato said:


> I have been in the brink of buying exactly that model at least twice at the Sydney CBD boutique... Went yesterday to put the trigger and... It had been sold. Maybe for the better?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


damascato, wow that was me!!. I put my deposit down on Monday this week at the Sydney Omega boutique. I too visited multiple times before taking the plunge. Pretty much was captivated as soon as I saw it.
Hopefully they get another one in soon, so it can maybe tempt you further?.


----------



## damascato

I am now thinking about getting the bracelet version and maybe swap to rubber in the future. Not sure though...


ck13 said:


> damascato, wow that was me!!. I put my deposit down on Monday this week at the Sydney Omega boutique. I too visited multiple times before taking the plunge. Pretty much was captivated as soon as I saw it.
> Hopefully they get another one in soon, so it can maybe tempt you further?.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

Poolside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

PO









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDPNY

!


----------



## Larsjeee

Enlisting today


----------



## Yellowdrive

Recently acquired my first Omega. The 2201.50.00 has been on my wish list forever and it has been well worth the wait. I love this thing to death!


----------



## MichaelB25

1165dvd said:


> Krisrsolebury- Ended up getting the same black dial watch you did from the same dealer you did. Might have to do a Bucks County meet up to show off our new bling this Fall. The rubber strap looks great. I tried to buy it, but Rob said it is not yet available for sale separate from the watch. Keep the pictures coming.


Bucks County? Precision?


----------



## boatswain

Larsjeee said:


> Enlisting today
> 
> View attachment 13566899


Congrats on the fresh SMP!

Thoughts?!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Larsjeee

boatswain said:


> Congrats on the fresh SMP!
> 
> Thoughts?!
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Thanks man! I actually wrote a review on the piece, one of the first on the forum I believe, so have a look at that 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-seamaster-300m-diver-2018-baselworld-review-4797011.html

Cheers!


----------



## soaking.fused

I came across this older pic of my former 2503.33 and became excited to share; here it is.


----------



## sanik




----------



## stonehead887

Seamaster in the sun









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL




----------



## 1165dvd

MichaelB25 said:


> Bucks County? Precision?


Nope. Forum sponsor Toppers. The best to deal with imo.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

GMT 2535 :-!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Trying it on this sailcloth style strap and I really like it.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Three photos at diff times starting from the date i first got it...


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## sanik




----------



## Dec1968

damascato said:


> My fave Seamaster of all times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I sold nearly all of my stable once I got one - it's the perfect watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreiseKL

Some more pictures of the Everest Rubber Strap on my SMP


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dbltap22

The waves send me into a trance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Wednesday:-!


----------



## boatswain

Relo60 said:


> Wednesday:-!
> 
> View attachment 13585105
> View attachment 13585107


Man I love that one  keep the pics coming always


----------



## boatswain




----------



## iuprof

On Hirsch Performance Tiger









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAMomentToLose

My fifth Seamaster:

Ref. CK 2846 (34.5mm x 41.8mm L2L x 11mm thick) from 1956















on a RIOS1931 18mm Strap.

I think it's one of the models that this year's 1948 Seamaster Limited Edition (Ref. 511.13.38.20.02.001) is based on.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## Buckatron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

krisrsolebury said:


> View attachment 13590141
> 
> View attachment 13590143


That looks fresh! Awesome and congrats


----------



## sanik




----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## ThaWatcher

My seamaster professional chronograph 2598.80


----------



## Thomaz71

SMPc









Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated

Omega. Aqua. Terra.


----------



## boatswain

2264


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noleblooded

Aqua Terra


----------



## ThaWatcher

Thomaz71 said:


> SMPc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


Really like that strap on the smp! Very nice!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Thomaz71 said:


> SMPc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


Really like that strap on the smp! Very nice! |>


----------



## Copeau

IMG_5568.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Mtnmansa




----------



## Mtnmansa

My Seamaster Collection


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## wilfreb

Back to the PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Hirsch Performance









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl

Back on leather for the autumn and winter season.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

Wednesday watch.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Catatafish

My entry into the Seamaster club...wife talked me into it. I guess they're both keepers.


----------



## fixedblade

Hello, this is my first post and I'm very green to horology so please forgive any ignorance that may follow.

I've found this on a brittle leather strap among my grandfather's treasures. As far as I can tell this is a caliber 501 of the 2846 series, perhaps from the 1950s.

Unfortunately it winds but won't tick. I've yet to take it to a watchmaker because I'm afraid of repair estimates I've seen online up to $1000. I presume this would exceed the value of the piece. Advice on this matter would be much appreciated. I have no experience dealing with watchmakers. Otherwise please enjoy the aesthetic beauty on this lovely Omega Seamaster.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## iuprof

AT Thursday. Is that a thing?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobusa




----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Pocket









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time_freak

This is the best watch I have ever owned! I was recently looking to acquire a Rolex but I couldn’t get over the lack of wrist presence and that was because of this watch and keep in mind this watch is a couple of years shy of 20 years old. In my humble opinion there is no comparison.


----------



## mcbowflex

Just joined the club on Tuesday. This is my first luxury piece and I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## boatswain

mcbowflex said:


> Just joined the club on Tuesday. This is my first luxury piece and I'm very happy with my purchase.


Congrats 

I think the black may be the best of the batch. Versatile, subtle and classy.


----------



## duc

Another Saturday at the grindstone. At least I can jam tunes and have a friend to keep me company:


----------



## duc

Does anybody know how to keep the photo from rotating during the post. Long time annoying happenstance here.


----------



## Turpinr

2531.80 illuminated


----------



## Triggers Broom

The evolution of the Planet Ocean is almost complete.


----------



## wilfreb

PO45 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

AT Monday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

My entry pass. My first OMEGA.


----------



## pdaigle

ck13 said:


> My entry pass. My first OMEGA.
> View attachment 13618587
> 
> View attachment 13618589
> 
> View attachment 13618593


You got it! Congrats! Looks fantastic outside the boutique! Enjoy it thoroughly!


----------



## ck13

pdaigle said:


> You got it! Congrats! Looks fantastic outside the boutique! Enjoy it thoroughly!


Thanks pdaigle!!, yes its out in the wild now haha.


----------



## Turpinr

ck13 said:


> My entry pass. My first OMEGA.
> View attachment 13618587
> 
> View attachment 13618589
> 
> View attachment 13618593


Looks stunning


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Questmatic

SMPc









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

2254.50 back from Omega service and looking like new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisrsolebury




----------



## R1CO

PO 2500D


----------



## mtb2104




----------



## K4neX

mtb2104 said:


>


Like that strap, where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

K4neX said:


> Like that strap, where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It's from them.


----------



## wilfreb

Wanted a lighter, more comfortable daily watch, got the rubber strap, problem solved...









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

wilfreb said:


> Wanted a lighter, more comfortable daily watch, got the rubber strap, problem solved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Looks nice mate...

I too had the weight issue, but was with the Chrono version. Hence sold it and bought the 45.5 PO Cal 8500 (Didn't quite liked the Glossy dial 8900) on a rubber strap... Should be getting that in a couple of day's time...


----------



## Mreal75

Testing out my new macro lens on one of the best watch dials out there in my opinion 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> Testing out my new macro lens on one of the best watch dials out there in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pic!

It's hard to capture those waves


----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> Nice pic!
> 
> It's hard to capture those waves


Thanks! Love that electric blue dial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

Very hard to take this shot at 80mph, holding the phone backwards, but here's one of my favorite pics of my Seamaster and one of my favorite lume pics.


----------



## mtb2104

Flush


----------



## wilfreb

8500









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyd11

1952 Seamaster


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## TechGuyJ

I have come to the conclusion that the SMPc is the perfect watch (for me).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

took said:


> Time is a gift...


Love that shirt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

My PO 8500 has arrived......... And the Matte dial is the best IMO


----------



## Ita

1st post here... I purchased this a month ago from a watch maker in Sydney who specialises in pre-owned luxury brands. Pristine unworn condition and as far as I could tell had been in storage for 8 or 9 years. Time keeping is OK but out of spec for a Chronometer. After wearing it daily for 5 weeks it has improved from -15spd into about -9. Question is... Should I bother with a service now or just be happy that it seems to be slowly improving? Would the old oils be doing any damage?

Ita










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Ita said:


> 1st post here... I purchased this a month ago from a watch maker in Sydney who specialises in pre-owned luxury brands. Pristine unworn condition and as far as I could tell had been in storage for 8 or 9 years. Time keeping is OK but out of spec for a Chronometer. After wearing it daily for 5 weeks it has improved from -15spd into about -9. Question is... Should I bother with a service now or just be happy that it seems to be slowly improving? Would the old oils be doing any damage?
> 
> Ita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My opinion, based on my 35 years of engineering and 3 years of exposure to Al is you definitely should have it serviced. The oils are dry and even if the timekeeping is fine for now, ultimately poor lubrication will cause rough contact (relative movement) between pieces that will likely be damaged. That is a gem you have. Service it and remove all doubt about the matter.


----------



## damascato

One of my faves ever. Almost a grail for me!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Voggan

duc said:


> My opinion, based on my 35 years of engineering and 3 years of exposure to Al is you definitely should have it serviced. The oils are dry and even if the timekeeping is fine for now, ultimately poor lubrication will cause rough contact (relative movement) between pieces that will likely be damaged. That is a gem you have. Service it and remove all doubt about the matter.


Really lovely. Yep I would definitely protect the investment with a full service. Who would buy a classic car that had lain idle without at least re-lubing?
"A watch is just a gear box - only much smaller".


----------



## MeiXiang

I bought my first Speedmaster yesterday! 38mm Co-Axial/Ref: 324.30.38.50.01.001

EDIT: Damn! This was put in the wrong thread!!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl

Goodmorning all, 2254.50 today to match the outfit.


----------



## Krish47

On my way back home...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Have a " Don't Worry Be Happy" Wednesday😄🖖🏽


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Lenix38

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Lenix38

Decisions, decisions.....

View attachment 13643541


----------



## wilfreb

Steel









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47




----------



## Krish47

I reckon the previous pic wasn't doing any justice to PO. Hopefully this does...b-)b-)


----------



## riceknight

The view is beautiful


----------



## wilfreb

PO45 on rubber









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ

wilfreb said:


> PO45 on rubber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Love seeing the PO when it actually fits properly on someone's wrist! (It doesn't on mine unfortunately)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

riceknight said:


> The view is beautiful


Excellent photo, love the SMPc.


----------



## tommyboy31

Been a while since I've worn this.


----------



## King_Neptune

I finally set this one back to standard time today, so I will wear it for the rest of the day.


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull

42mm









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

I know, I know  I'm. Very obsessed










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Thermocompensated SMP 200









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## ThaWatcher

Seamaster pro chronograph and PO XL.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My submission









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

2nd submission of the day. This just arrived.


----------



## Fellows

My AT Ryder Cup on a navy blue leather strap from Combat Straps.


----------



## Fellows

Ack - Double-posted by accident. Sorry.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy




----------



## Colderamstel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

From 2016


----------



## limnoman

From 1956. Sixty years of evolution.


----------



## Bama214

1973 Seamaster Yachting today


----------



## Fellows

Wow! Not familiar with that reference, but it is beautiful. NOS?


----------



## gr8sw




----------



## BSeverino80

Joining the Seamaster family...


----------



## thrills




----------



## Krish47




----------



## JDom58

View attachment 13680015


----------



## Fellows

That thing is too cool.


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga

New member checking in! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

2230 Non-AC Seamaster


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

deepsea03 said:


> 2230 Non-AC Seamaster


Love that one.

Enjoy!


----------



## JohnS.

2531.80


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

My new addition


----------



## v1triol




----------



## thrills




----------



## wilfreb

Back to work









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Old Navman




----------



## Krish47

PO today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio

new acquisition feeling blue


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deep.Eye

Midsize


----------



## kuetipp

Got a new camera and borrowed a flash.....of course I would use my watch to test it out ;p


----------



## boatswain

2264


----------



## duc

2254


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbird7282

Seamaster GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbird7282

1950 white waffle dial Seamaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis

deepsea03 said:


> 2230 Non-AC Seamaster


I like this a lot! What does "non AC" mean? Thanks

Edit: found out, America's Cup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Very happy to pick this one up, been looking for this one for a long time. No HEV, no date, full lume dial with very cool sword hands

Thick case, thick bezel even more so than my old great white GMT



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Replaced the Hirsch trooper with the OEM steel!


----------



## boatswain

iam7head said:


> Very happy to pick this one up, been looking for this one for a long time. No HEV, no date, full lume dial with very cool sword hands
> 
> Thick case, thick bezel even more so than my old great white GMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool.

I'm not familiar with that one. Can you tell us more?


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## 1165dvd

My newest









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Relaxation Sunday









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## wilfreb

Heavy metal









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Just in today b-)


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

SMPC Lume Shot









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Love this watch









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

2264. What's not to like? Lightweight, comfortable, slim, reliable, low maintenance, and of course, good looking!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60

Friday:-!


----------



## Ita

duc said:


> My opinion, based on my 35 years of engineering and 3 years of exposure to Al is you definitely should have it serviced. The oils are dry and even if the timekeeping is fine for now, ultimately poor lubrication will cause rough contact (relative movement) between pieces that will likely be damaged. That is a gem you have. Service it and remove all doubt about the matter.


I took your advice and had it serviced. The watchmaker said there was zero wear but the oils/lubricants were dry. He also said it is a beautiful watch and I agree with him!!!










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

My seamasters side by side.


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

300


----------



## wilfreb

8500









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

2264.50 Beater on Phoenix Nato


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Im picking up the adjustable clasp for this tonight.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squeezealexio

Rice and Gravy said:


> Im picking up the adjustable clasp for this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


i need to get the clasp myself lovely watch


----------



## Squeezealexio

Rice and Gravy said:


> Im picking up the adjustable clasp for this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


i need to get the clasp myself lovely watch


----------



## V-Twin

Christmas shopping.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baytwenty3

Today I took my Seamaster diver UNDERWATER for the 1st time ever!

I was so nervous it might not survive, but it went under water by a full 50cm and it's still fine... wow!


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

SMP Saturday


----------



## lo_scrivano

I already own a vintage Seamaster but NOW I feel like a full member of this club! My "new to me" SMP!


----------



## sanik




----------



## fskywalker

1994 Lillehammer Winter Olympics Seamaster Professional 2832.21 #9 / 194 with factory silver bezel insert:










And with black bezel insert:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## baytwenty3

My SMPc diver in its natural habitat today..

On a chartered yacht off the coast of Port Stephens, NSW Australia.


----------



## cybercat

'
This one again today...


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601




----------



## gr8sw




----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60

😊Happy Monday Christmas Eve🖖🏽🎄🎄


----------



## V-Twin

Ho Ho Ho everyone!!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

Christmas lunch....









Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

New on Christmas Day


----------



## wilfreb

600M









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

600M









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## pdaigle

2201.51 600m - My Christmas present to me! I like it a lot!


----------



## sanik




----------



## asfalloth

New on the 14th.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## sanik




----------



## Rice and Gravy

I might post a separate thread on this, but does anyone have a Bond SMP on an Erika's Original's Trident (blue) strap? How does the blue match? And white, blue or grey stripe for it?


----------



## Dino7

Still new one ...


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Barton strap









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lttweeder

I picked this up on Thursday and I can’t stop staring at it. Took that picture as soon as I left the store. I have always wanted an Omega and I can’t believe it’s on my wrist. This is my first big boy watch I have owned. It’s not coming off my wrist any time soon. I am obsessed with the blue.


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Rocknrollwatches

Happy to finally have this gem. Really amazed by it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

My new to me, preloved, PO45 8500....yummy sums it up!


----------



## navjing0614

New to me SMP 300...
Love it...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bladeshot

fskywalker said:


> 1994 Lillehammer Winter Olympics Seamaster Professional 2832.21 #9 / 194 with factory silver bezel insert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with black bezel insert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is awesome! 

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mcbowflex

I visited the NAWCC Museum in Columbia, PA before Christmas. Here's my SMP in front of the James Bond exhibit.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I bought this strap from a friend. It's a really good match in person although the blue appears brighter in pictures.


----------



## ElliotH11

Just joined the Seamaster club! New to me SMPc.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Maddog1970

Still wearing this....


----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjluca26

Love the Seamaster!!


----------



## BufordTJustice

New 2018 SMPmc. I'm just in love with this thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I'm officially in the club now:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

PO again..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

On the wrist. Black face.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I'm officially in the club now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My SMP next to my wife's Tissot LeLocle...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

2254....second day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

Ribs are in the oven. Beer is chilled. Pregame 76ers action before my Eagles get some revenge on the Saints. Hope everyone's Sunday is going as well as mine.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay

Gulf of Mexico - yesterday


----------



## CasinoRoyale




----------



## wilfreb

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pianomankd

1165dvd said:


> Ribs are in the oven. Beer is chilled. Pregame 76ers action before my Eagles get some revenge on the Saints. Hope everyone's Sunday is going as well as mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Fly Eagles Fly....back home.

hehe ;-)

Nice watch!


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300MC back on Barenia leather...









Have a great week, all!!

René


----------



## wilfreb

Daytime Lume









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcplanefan

This just arrived yesterday. My first Omega - still need to shorten the bracelet a bit, but it looks so good, I had to wear it to work today.


----------



## Maddog1970

45 on a Hirsch


----------



## BufordTJustice

Driving around getting zero done at the office. Ugh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Love having blue waves back in the collection.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

A new strap arrived today


----------



## Maddog1970

Rice and Gravy said:


> A new strap arrived today


Erika's original?

I have one incoming, on another Hirsch while I wait on Canada Post!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> ...on another Hirsch while I wait on Canada Post!
> 
> View attachment 13808851


Maddog, I think it's time to give that PO a rest. You don't want to wear it out. 😜👍

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Maddog, I think it's time to give that PO a rest. You don't want to wear it out.
> 
> René


I have had plenty of honeymoons before, but never the length of the PO....I generally settle down and/or get distracted by the next shiney thing!

But this has been different.....this thing has just blown me away.....

To be clear, I own a few, what I consider to be anyway, expensive watches - Panerai, Zenith, Tudor, higher end Seiko - and the PO has left them in the dust.....

Gush, gush, gush......I know......but even down to the little orange tip of the 2nds hand, man what a great watch!

It could be the "one", as it is (IMHO) so darn versatile- nato, leather, rubber, steel- and it could well be a hobby killer!

Have I said that before? Sure........but not almost 3 weeks in to the honeymoon!

We will see.....in the meantime, orange Borealis today.....


----------



## MustangMike

Titan II said:


> Seamaster 300MC back on Barenia leather...
> 
> View attachment 13802765
> 
> 
> Have a great week, all!!
> 
> René


Love the strap!


----------



## Fellows




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Dressed it up a bit today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ita

Aqua Terra...










Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

Haven't taken it off (minus artsy photos)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

MustangMike said:


> Love the strap!


Thanks Mike!! Much appreciated.

I bought the 300MC on the bracelet, but I loved the look on the OEM Barenia so much that I had to buy it.

Now I wear it on the bracelet through the summer and on various leather straps (both OEM and aftermarket)
through the winter.

Thanks again for the compliment.

Rene


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> I have had plenty of honeymoons before, but never the length of the PO....I generally settle down and/or get distracted by the next shiney thing!
> 
> But this has been different.....this thing has just blown me away.....
> 
> To be clear, I own a few, what I consider to be anyway, expensive watches - Panerai, Zenith, Tudor, higher end Seiko - and the PO has left them in the dust.....
> 
> Gush, gush, gush......I know......but even down to the little orange tip of the 2nds hand, man what a great watch!
> 
> It could be the "one", as it is (IMHO) so darn versatile- nato, leather, rubber, steel- and it could well be a hobby killer!
> 
> Have I said that before? Sure........but not almost 3 weeks in to the honeymoon!
> 
> We will see.....in the meantime, orange Borealis today.....
> 
> View attachment 13810869


Lookin' good!!

I love your passion and enthusiasm for this watch. I hope you continue to enjoy it for many years to come.

Rene


----------



## BufordTJustice

It's GSD Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

BufordTJustice said:


> It's GSD Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning


----------



## mnf67

Newest Seamaster (arrived today from Canada): GMT 50th Anniversary. Loving it.


----------



## BufordTJustice

mnf67 said:


> Newest Seamaster (arrived today from Canada): GMT 50th Anniversary. Loving it.


One of my best buds has that exact watch. Gorgeous in person as well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

BufordTJustice said:


> It's GSD Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man oh man......the best pic I have seen, to date, of the new SMP....

That dial!

Just one word: wow


----------



## BufordTJustice

Maddog1970 said:


> Man oh man......the best pic I have seen, to date, of the new SMP....
> 
> That dial!
> 
> Just one word: wow


Thank you kindly! The watch is doing all the work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Can't put this watch down. Night is coming:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Saw this from Omega on Instagram...Aqua Terra...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowserboy

Old faithful


----------



## V-Twin

Visiting the vineyards.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

One more week until my new link comes and I can put this thing back on the bracelet. Patiently waiting!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmankman

Seamaster Sunday!









Lähetetty minun SM-G955F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## oso2276

Nice 

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## balagee

SMPc and 2254


----------



## Vlciudoli

I have a few Seamasters, an SMP, a PO 2500 42mm, a POLMLE and I have had a PO 2500 45mm, but this 1962 chrono is the latest addition. 

It has the 321 movement, has only had one service and one light polish in its lifetime. The BOR is new.


----------



## boatswain

balagee said:


> SMPc and 2254
> 
> View attachment 13818497


Beauty pair


----------



## ThaWatcher

Still enjoying the PO on the Maratac.


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## ElliotH11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

On the road to St. Louis earlier today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Annnnnd IT'S BED TIME!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## checkjuan2

Feeling NATO and lume-y today with the ol' XL.


----------



## sanik




----------



## Rocknrollwatches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Rocknrollwatches said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot! And watch. 

Just watch those magnetic pickups


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

boatswain said:


> Great shot! And watch.
> 
> Just watch those magnetic pickups


Why didn't I think of that! Goodness. Ha. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Rocknrollwatches said:


> Why didn't I think of that! Goodness. Ha. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are so many sneaky things with strong magnets out there.

I once put a watch on a slot car track for picture.

Dumb.

Thankfully it was fine.


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

boatswain said:


> There are so many sneaky things with strong magnets out there.
> 
> I once put a watch on a slot car track for picture.
> 
> Dumb.
> 
> Thankfully it was fine.


Ha! The things we do for fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Birthday wrist shot. From work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## boatswain

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Stunner!


----------



## BufordTJustice

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Beautiful!

How do you like the Isofrane strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

BufordTJustice said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> How do you like the Isofrane strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! No complaints with the Isofrane strap, I love them.

This particular strap I won from Isofrane in their Instagram holiday giveaway:
#isoxmasgiveaway

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lebag335

I really like this piece! Wear it well, sir!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Happy Monday


----------



## BufordTJustice

Monday is Monday. Again. Still.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

BufordTJustice said:


> Monday is Monday. Again. Still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep those posts coming!


----------



## hugof3C

View attachment DSC_0006.JPG


----------



## tommyboy31

hugof3C said:


> View attachment 13841455


Do you usually wear your watch upside down?


----------



## hugof3C

tommyboy31 said:


> Do you usually wear your watch upside down?


 when I find myself at a rough concert or something, so the crown won't did under the closed jacket cuff and the watch gets stuck under it, and 2 or 3 times a week to self-regulate it (crown up when I'm on my feet a lot).
I'm so used to it it doesn't even grab my attention when I'm taking a pick


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My only SMP now


----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrazierS

New member to the club here!

My first Seamaster, my second Omega alongside my yellow-faced Schumacher Speedmaster...

This ones going to be kept in the box for now and worn for the first time on our wedding day;


----------



## BufordTJustice

BrazierS said:


> New member to the club here!
> 
> My first Seamaster, my second Omega alongside my yellow-faced Schumacher Speedmaster...
> 
> This ones going to be kept in the box for now and worn for the first time on our wedding day;
> 
> View attachment 13848367


Ultra classy move. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

BrazierS said:


> New member to the club here!
> 
> My first Seamaster, my second Omega alongside my yellow-faced Schumacher Speedmaster...
> 
> This ones going to be kept in the box for now and worn for the first time on our wedding day;
> 
> View attachment 13848367


Congratulations on all fronts


----------



## Titan II

BrazierS said:


> New member to the club here!
> 
> My first Seamaster, my second Omega alongside my yellow-faced Schumacher Speedmaster...
> 
> This ones going to be kept in the box for now and worn for the first time on our wedding day.


Congratulations on a fine purchase, and on your impending nuptials.

You're going to love the SM300MC. I find it to be a very versatile watch.

Mine says hi...

















Enjoy!!

René


----------



## riceknight

Off to Xi'an to celebrate Chinese new year with my wife and her family.


----------



## b'oris

What a difference a day makes.....(there's a song in there somewhere)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight




----------



## DrDubzz

Just purchased a few days ago, love it!


----------



## bam49

Been hankering for one of these for a while and delighted to get a good example. Sold a 2254.50 last year and kind of regretted it ;-)


----------



## duc

bam49 said:


> Been hankering for one of these for a while and delighted to get a good example. Sold a 2254.50 last year and kind of regretted it ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13854543


I think you bounced back from the 2254 quite fine! Very nice!


----------



## BufordTJustice

bam49 said:


> Been hankering for one of these for a while and delighted to get a good example. Sold a 2254.50 last year and kind of regretted it ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13854543


Agreed with the previous reply. You came back strong!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Brothers on arms:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Lazy Saturday night. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bam49

BufordTJustice said:


> Agreed with the previous reply. You came back strong!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words chaps - definitely feels good to have an Omega back in the fold.. I will not make the same mistake with this one !


----------



## haganaga

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Seamaster Sunday!


----------



## DripCassanova

My first ever seamaster planet ocean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

My first Seamaster









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

BrazierS said:


> New member to the club here!
> 
> My first Seamaster, my second Omega alongside my yellow-faced Schumacher Speedmaster...
> 
> This ones going to be kept in the box for now and worn for the first time on our wedding day;
> 
> View attachment 13848367


Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## DiegoCastellanos

PO 8800 on a rainy day


----------



## jhchrono

Absolutely love this piece


----------



## BufordTJustice

boatswain said:


> Seamaster Sunday!


I'm not even the biggest Speedy bracelet fan for these watches, but that's straight fire!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin

Blue dial arrived about an hour ago.


----------



## BriarAndBrine

Taking this one out into the world today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

BufordTJustice said:


> I'm not even the biggest Speedy bracelet fan for these watches, but that's straight fire!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I love the bracelet on it. I haven't even been tempted to try a strap.

It just works so well


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_H

Love this watch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willlwong

My trusty 2534.50! Has traveled the world with me.


----------



## boatswain

Jason_H said:


> Love this watch
> View attachment 13864223
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SUPERB photo


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Finally back on the metal:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiptac




----------



## riceknight

Works well on leather


----------



## wilfreb

Blue PO 8900









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason_H

@boatswain Thank you!


----------



## mnf67

Loving the Seamaster GMT:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bam49

Some stunning photos being posted on this thread :-!


----------



## sl954

My new addition


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Can't take this one off:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Almost vintage.


----------



## Tiptac

Trying it on leather


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Leonine

A few of my baby


----------



## Leonine

A few of my baby

View attachment 13869945


View attachment 13869947


View attachment 13869949


----------



## navjing0614

Hello everyone. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay




----------



## boatswain

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13870511


Sweet shot of a sweet watch


----------



## riceknight




----------



## wilfreb

45.5mm PO 8500 CoAxial Chronometer  43.5mm PO 8900 CoAxial Master Chronometer









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Called Jedi and from the Omega Pilot line,but a Seamaster from 1969


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

The PO making movies with me for the day


----------



## CanadaGus

Seamastering the beach in Bali with my Planet Ocean GMT Good Planet.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Day at the races.

#seamasterdragmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason10mm

Just got mine back from the Omega spa.....feels so nice


----------



## lebag335

Gratuitous Saturday wrist shot. What.A.Watch!


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CasinoRoyale

Pre-2018 SMPc while shopping - wish the new waves version retained the classic size!


----------



## BrianMcKay




----------



## Titan II

A day at the farm...

















René


----------



## v1triol

View attachment 13877489


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13




----------



## Maddog1970

PO45


----------



## BrazierS

Went to my local AD and had the bracelet swapped out for a genuine NATO.
Further wedding prep... only on my wrist briefly before going back in the box...


----------



## BufordTJustice

BrazierS said:


> Went to my local AD and had the bracelet swapped out for a genuine NATO.
> Further wedding prep... only on my wrist briefly before going back in the box...
> 
> View attachment 13879449


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

A bit of a thread drift. But the chronometeric performance of my SMPmc is just staggering.

More info in my thread.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

BufordTJustice said:


> A bit of a thread drift. But the chronometeric performance of my SMPmc is just staggering.
> 
> More info in my thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say that's on topic and good club news 

Congrats. Always satisfying when a watch is as accurate as it is beautiful.


----------



## BufordTJustice

boatswain said:


> I would say that's on topic and good club news
> 
> Congrats. Always satisfying when a watch is as accurate as it is beautiful.


Agreed. I'm not a movement snob.... for now. But this is Seiko spring drive and ETA quartz territory. 

Obviously, concerns over the lower 25.2k beat rate are proving to be unfounded.

And, with a professional music production background, I've tapped out effect tempos at more than a few live performances.... so my error using the WatchTracker software is already going to be on the low side. For every data point, if I don't get it perfect (like a snare on the downbeat), I discard and try again. Even if it takes ten attempts. So this sample of nearly 40 days is going to be fairly accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

40 days is a pretty good sample size. Of course, the rate of the movement will depend on your wearing pattern and daily activities. Either way, your watch is running well so that's good. Enjoy!


----------



## BufordTJustice

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> 40 days is a pretty good sample size. Of course, the rate of the movement will depend on your wearing pattern and daily activities. Either way, your watch is running well so that's good. Enjoy!


Every day. All day. No winder at night (dial up). Some shocks. Lots of neo magnets. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded

Yesterday:


----------



## FatTuesday




----------



## Buchmann69

BrazierS said:


> Went to my local AD and had the bracelet swapped out for a genuine NATO.
> Further wedding prep... only on my wrist briefly before going back in the box...
> 
> View attachment 13879449


Looks awesome!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

My travel companion, super easy to read on all conditions, the quick hour adjust function is awesome for changing time zones, that blue dial and bezel are killing me









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ndrs63

With nato strap. I feel it better highlights the craftsmanship behind the watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


Oh yeah. You post something like this, you know you're going to be asked about that stunning strap. Give it up!


----------



## ThaWatcher

Seamaster PO.


----------



## watchaddict00




----------



## Buchmann69

duc said:


> Oh yeah. You post something like this, you know you're going to be asked about that stunning strap. Give it up!


Thanks!

Chevron strap from: crownandbuckle.com

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## oso2276

Moded SMP









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Http410

Joined the club this week.


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

unpolished 12,2mm high flat Jedi from 1969
behind is my old space friend Karl.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Time & Tide true Sail cloth strap from down under. 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Love the red stitching!


----------



## damascato

BufordTJustice said:


> Time & Tide true Sail cloth strap from down under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A style choice that I can't stand about the new SMP, otherwise a great watch: the triangle outline around the pearl in the bezel. They should have kept it filled, same as on the PO, and not outlined. Looks out of place and gimmicky for no reason .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

damascato said:


> A style choice that I can't stand about the new SMP, otherwise a great watch: the triangle outline around the pearl in the bezel. They should have kept it filled, same as on the PO, and not outlined. Looks out of place and gimmicky for no reason .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would actually prefer the markings on the bezel to be fully lumed. However, the metal capsule/pearl is set directly in the ceramic. The white is only enamel. In the PO, it's my understanding that the liquidmetal is a type of ceramic that is more rugged than enamel.

I would prefer that it be color filled as well, but I wonder if that design choice was structural in nature in addition to aesthetic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato

BufordTJustice said:


> I would actually prefer the markings on the bezel to be fully lumed. However, the metal capsule/pearl is set directly in the ceramic. The white is only enamel. In the PO, it's my understanding that the liquidmetal is a type of ceramic that is more rugged than enamel.
> 
> I would prefer that it be color filled as well, but I wonder if that design choice was structural in nature in addition to aesthetic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt it. Omega makes great watches but has an uncontrollable tendency to cuteness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

damascato said:


> I doubt it. Omega makes great watches but has an uncontrollable tendency to cuteness
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For all of the women that have complimented this watch, that word has yet to be used.

And one could say the same of nearly any Swiss watch brand aside from IWC. And even they offer models in gratuitous metals and finishes. Who needs a gold pilots watch?

You don't like it. I get it. I would never try to change your mind. It's not my favorite aspect of the design, frankly. But to call it cute seems to be a stretch, at best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

Been having fun with this one.

balanced dial, chucky case and bracelet with a funky chrono module.

The lugs is so fat, it has 2 pre-drilled location for metal bracelet, as well as rubber straps.


----------



## steeevvvooo

BufordTJustice said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread! For some reason I have always had an inbuilt prejudice against the seamaster. This, and the 1957, are seriously starting to make me warm to them!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deozed




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Have a good day everyone. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Different nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu




----------



## Titan II

What a beauty!! I still find myself just staring at it.

I think the beauty is in the simplicity and balance.

















René


----------



## JessyW

Plongeur de luxe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Titan II said:


> What a beauty!! I still find myself just staring at it.
> 
> I think the beauty is in the simplicity and balance.
> 
> View attachment 13910701
> 
> 
> View attachment 13910711
> 
> 
> René


Simplicity in design is key


----------



## situ

Just got this bad boy in. Preowned but its immaculate. Thanks Rob at Topper.


----------



## Leonine

Hot damn



deozed said:


>


----------



## Epiphanes050

Here's my most recent acquisition ... an Omega Seamaster 168.024, circa 1970. It's a Seamaster with the Constellation (chronometer) movement, Caliber 564.


----------



## PKC

A classic...


----------



## navjing0614

Hello and goodnight. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay

boatswain said:


> Simplicity in design is key


*nine lines of text* on the watch face ... but no minutes track on its timing bezel


----------



## jedy617

Hello friends, I've had a gemini speedy for awhile, but been craving a dive watch, especially a hulk. Instead I thought I could do much better going used. So here we are! Happy to join the seamaster club!


----------



## deozed

Leonine said:


> Hot damn












A couple more.


----------



## Epiphanes050

I was told that the forum doesn't support Imgur links ... so again, here is my Omega Seamaster 168.024, circa 1970. It's a Seamaster with the Constellation (chronometer) movement, Caliber 564.


----------



## jedy617

Here are some higher quality pics for you all!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. 

What a shot!


----------



## boatswain

Popped into an AD today














































If I was forced to leave with one (I wasn't) I would go SMPc. Though I like the hands on the new wave dial more. The new case size was manageable for my 6.75" (wears smaller than it looks in those pics) wrist.


----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> Wow.
> 
> What a shot!


Thank you!


----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> Popped into an AD today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was forced to leave with one (I wasn't) I would go SMPc. Though I like the hands on the new wave dial more. The new case size was manageable for my 6.75" (wears smaller than it looks in those pics) wrist.


Man o man, those new dials are off the charts. I don't think you can go wrong with any of those models, they all look like they fit to me. The dial on that Railmaster is freaking gorgeous!


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> Man o man, those new dials are off the charts. I don't think you can go wrong with any of those models, they all look like they fit to me. The dial on that Railmaster is freaking gorgeous!


The rail master was amazing. I liked that version more than the silver dial with patina indices.

All very cool.


----------



## jedy617

I'm surprised, they still sell the older SMPc with the 2500 co-axial even with the new one being out for awhile? I wonder if they are giving good discounts for them at the AD's... I wouldn't say no to a blue one


----------



## Leonine

Old SMPc for me.


----------



## boatswain

jedy617 said:


> I'm surprised, they still sell the older SMPc with the 2500 co-axial even with the new one being out for awhile? I wonder if they are giving good discounts for them at the AD's... I wouldn't say no to a blue one


The price difference between them was almost negligible at the AD


----------



## jedy617

boatswain said:


> The price difference between them was almost negligible at the AD


I'd hope if you asked you'd get a significant discount, especially since there is about $1000 difference between them on grey market, and although I'm new to the co-axial club I'd feel more comfortable not going with the 2500 from what I've heard, unless the smpc was at a pretty steep discount


----------



## househalfman

jedy617 said:


> I'd hope if you asked you'd get a significant discount, especially since there is about $1000 difference between them on grey market, and although I'm new to the co-axial club I'd feel more comfortable not going with the 2500 from what I've heard, unless the smpc was at a pretty steep discount


They're about $700 apart here at my AD before any sort of negotiations. If I were in the market for one, and I might be, I'd try to get that difference to $1000.


----------



## Maddog1970

PO45 on rubber....


----------



## jedy617

Nice, is that a oem omega strap? Trying to find a 21mm rubber strap that will work with my master 300 that hugs the case like that, the planet ocean 21mm fits, but it's $350 which I find really excessive especially for a rubber strap. Any other ideas? The hard part is the lug spacing at 21mm, but I hear some 22's can fit fine.


----------



## DarkstarWA

Excellent strap choice!


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga

jedy617 said:


> I'd hope if you asked you'd get a significant discount, especially since there is about $1000 difference between them on grey market, and although I'm new to the co-axial club I'd feel more comfortable not going with the 2500 from what I've heard, unless the smpc was at a pretty steep discount


I got my SMPc from an AD back in November at a 25% discount. I didn't talk price on the new one because I knew I didn't want it but I'm pretty certain their best price wouldn't have been close to the out of pocket I laid down for mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

jedy617 said:


> Nice, is that a oem omega strap? Trying to find a 21mm rubber strap that will work with my master 300 that hugs the case like that, the planet ocean 21mm fits, but it's $350 which I find really excessive especially for a rubber strap. Any other ideas? The hard part is the lug spacing at 21mm, but I hear some 22's can fit fine.


Got it off fleabay for $30....fits perfect, really nice compound, wears well, reasonable buckle.....and did I mention $30!

Seller is:wholesaleoutlet990, then just search omega 22mm....


----------



## jedy617

Maddog1970 said:


> Got it off fleabay for $30....fits perfect, really nice compound, wears well, reasonable buckle.....and did I mention $30!
> 
> Seller is:wholesaleoutlet990, then just search omega 22mm....


Thanks, wish they had a 21mm but i might try a 22


----------



## took

Omega









Time is a gift...


----------



## sleslie

Happy to have joined the Seamaster club with this new Caribbean Aqua Terra purchase. Very pleased with the rubber strap which I got at the same time as the blue leather strap.


----------



## sleslie

Duplicate


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Twinning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericgwoo

Joined the club last month!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchaddict00




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot! The 2254 has aged so well...it looks as good as ever!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedy617

So guess what I found! A 22mm Bonetto Cinturini I forgot that came with my Halios I bought awhile back, fits great in the 21mm lugs.

Do we like the look of rubber on a sedna 300? This will help me decide if I want to invest in a nice rubber strap like the planet ocean one, that being said, nothing wrong with this strap besides the circle cut outs not being to my style.

It's also super comfy.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Mreal75 said:


> Great shot! The 2254 has aged so well...it looks as good as ever!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Agree with it looking good! While it may be a "teenager" in watch years, it's new to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## boatswain

carlhaluss said:


>


Love your pics! Love the watch.

Don't be shy to share more


----------



## carlhaluss

boatswain said:


> Love your pics! Love the watch.
> 
> Don't be shy to share more


Thanks! It is always a pleasure to see your posts as well, and to hear your comments!

I definitely don't wear this one enough. Finally took it off the bracelet (which is beautiful). I might see if I can find a really nice rubber strap for it as well.

BTW, if you don't mind me asking, where are you located? I know it's on the BC coast somewhere.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## jedy617

Also, we nato bois


----------



## TagTime

My 2254 for today.


----------



## Titan II

Another BC boy checking in.

I gotta agree with boatswain...always great pictures Carl. You've actually inspired me AGAIN with pictures of one of your watches.

Peek-a-boo!!









Guess who...









René


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

At Seamaster, up close










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Titan II said:


> Another BC boy checking in.
> 
> I gotta agree with boatswain...always great pictures Carl. You've actually inspired me AGAIN with pictures of one of your watches.
> 
> Peek-a-boo!!
> 
> View attachment 13925747
> 
> 
> Guess who...
> 
> View attachment 13925749
> 
> 
> René


Thanks René. Love those shots, too.

OK, I'm a 70 year old boy! At least, in spirit.:-d As a West Coast BC BOY, I am always a bit sorry that I don't wear a dive watch more often. Anyway, got a beautiful "incoming" hopefully in a few days.

Meanwhile, I liked this shot in the direct sunlight. It shows the tropical dial real well. There is an Omega symbol etched into the center of the crystal, and you can see it reflected on the dial, between the "3" and the seconds hand:



This old boy is headed to North Vancouver tomorrow. I love to have an excellent, large bowl of soup at the Soup Meister at Lonsdale Quay!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Titan II

carlhaluss said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another BC boy checking in.
> 
> I gotta agree with boatswain...always great pictures Carl. You've actually inspired me AGAIN with pictures of one of your watches.
> 
> Peek-a-boo!!
> 
> View attachment 13925747
> 
> 
> Guess who...
> 
> View attachment 13925749
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks René. Love those shots, too.
> 
> OK, I'm a 70 year old boy! At least, in spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a West Coast BC BOY, I am always a bit sorry that I don't wear a dive watch more often. Anyway, got a beautiful "incoming" hopefully in a few days.
> 
> Meanwhile, I liked this shot in the direct sunlight. It shows the tropical dial real well. There is an Omega symbol etched into the center of the crystal, and you can see it reflected on the dial, between the "3" and the seconds hand:
> 
> 
> 
> This old boy is headed to North Vancouver tomorrow. I love to have an excellent, large bowl of soup at the Soup Meister at Lonsdale Quay!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl
Click to expand...

That's nice of you to say Carl, but I'm no photographer. I just point my phone at my wrist and take a few shots. It is what it is after that. You're photos always seem to capture the soul of the watch.

Like the one you just posted of the 60th Anniversary Seamaster 300. Beautiful!!

Hmmm🤔...incoming!?!?! I'm going to guess a TUDOR Pelagos LHD (blue dial and bezel). Am I close?

Too bad I'm working tomorrow (Caulfeild Village, West Van) or I would have liked have join you. I've never been to the Soup Meister.

Anyway, enjoy your day tomorrow. It's supposed to be another beautiful one. And keep those pictures coming...especially of that Railmaster.

René


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96

Black & White


----------



## wilfreb

__
http://instagr.am/p/BucLUXrH3RV/










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## BriarAndBrine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royal68

wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Love that lume shot!


----------



## Royal68




----------



## DripCassanova

wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


 Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Long exposure in a dark room using my cellphone screen as a light source. Turned out pretty cool:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

back on leather


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jodanjo

BufordTJustice said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


<3 <3 <3


----------



## fskywalker

BriarAndBrine said:


> At Seamaster, up close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





BriarAndBrine said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bumblebee  so nice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## v1triol

Feel like I have completed a chapter of the blue watch.


----------



## wilfreb

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bujf4oPH6gs/










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I can't stop wearing this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Waikiki Beach


----------



## ehansen

The winter look with the SMP.


----------



## TagTime

ehansen said:


> The winter look with the SMP.


Like the strap, different but makes a great combo.


----------



## Jimmer68

v1triol said:


> Feel like I have completed a chapter of the blue watch.
> 
> View attachment 13943159


Lovely......let me add the next stage in the evolution









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I can't stop wearing this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I owned one and miss it with my heart

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jedy617

Testing Crown and Buckle's premium nato on the sedna. Feels weird strapping gold to nylon, but it's plenty comfy, and I like how the black contrasts the gold case and matches the dial. Going with a sedna blancpain fifty fathoms on a nato look.


----------



## jedy617

As a side note....anyone needs to wipe their ceramic bezels every minute because of fingerprints/marks? :-d


----------



## Titan II

jedy617 said:


> As a side note....anyone needs to wipe their ceramic bezels every minute because of fingerprints/marks?


Nope!

Some people have their tailor shorten their sleeve slightly on their watch arm to "showcase" their watch. I have my tailor line the cuff of the sleeve on my watch arm with a very soft microfibre to polish the ceramic on the bezel as it runs over it all day long.😜

René


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abehr




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Last day on the beach.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## bikehomero




----------



## noleblooded

AT


----------



## wilfreb

Ω









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Might be one of the most unexpected, but satisfying, pickups since I started this crazy hobby. I've been on the hunt for a minty Omega 2254.50 for a long time and this one popped up a few days ago. The countless pictures in this thread made the decision that much easier.

Thank you to Watchvaultnyc for making it happen and the lightning fast overnight shipping. Although I have to make some room in the collection, the SMPs are here to stay!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> Might be one of the most unexpected, but satisfying, pickups since I started this crazy hobby. I've been on the hunt for a minty Omega 2254.50 for a long time and this one popped up a few days ago. The countless pictures in this thread made the decision that much easier.
> 
> Thank you to Watchvaultnyc for making it happen and the lightning fast overnight shipping. Although I have to make some room in the collection, the SMPs are here to stay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome congrats!

I'm a big fan


----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> Awesome congrats!
> 
> I'm a big fan


Thanks bro!


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks bro!


I'll be wearing my 2264 tonight


----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> I'll be wearing my 2264 tonight


It was a hard decision between the Quartz and the Auto. Ultimately, I wanted to save the quartz spot in the watch box for the Tuna. I really don't think you could go wrong with either one. The "big triangle" seamasters are amazing, no matter the movement or color!


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> It was a hard decision between the Quartz and the Auto. Ultimately, I wanted to save the quartz spot in the watch box for the Tuna. I really don't think you could go wrong with either one. The "big triangle" seamasters are amazing, no matter the movement or color!


Well said

I had the same struggle. Sometimes I wish I got the '54 but ultimately I am very happy with the '64. I want to not to fuss or worry about it, especially as it was going to be used purchase.


----------



## fskywalker

One more!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain

On the wrist for the evening


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaymd

my seamasters . 2001 and 2019. 36 and 42mm. handsome pair


----------



## wilfreb

The Ω now, the  later.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Mreal75

Still a little giddy from yesterday's pickup...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> Still a little giddy from yesterday's pickup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And still looking great


----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> And still looking great


Right on, likewise bro!


----------



## boatswain

By the way, I need to say this one of my favourite threads, aside from the great looking seamasters the folks here are really positive and supportive


----------



## karesz501

To my Father, its just a watch. To me, its everything I could wish for in a watch:









As you've probably guessed already, the SMP on the left is my Father's OMEGA, whilst the SMPc on the right is mine.

He simply got it from her beloved wife, from my Mother. He wears it, uses it, it keeps him company for years now and will for many more I hope.

Me, on the other hand, bought that blue beauty because for me, having the "same" watch as my Father's in a younger form tells a story that will outlive probably both of us. And obviously I love blue watches and all the aesthetics of these SMPcs. Whenever I look at it, I know my Father can see the same time and face if he checks the time.

Such a bond, only we WUS can understand. Obviously, he does not have a clue and thought I am buying it because I could afford and was proud of me for simply being able to buy.


----------



## mcn_87

My 1959 model Seamaster


----------



## speedmaster.

karesz501 said:


> To my Father, its just a watch. To me, its everything I could wish for in a watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you've probably guessed already, the SMP on the left is my Father's OMEGA, whilst the SMPc on the right is mine.
> 
> He simply got it from her beloved wife, from my Mother. He wears it, uses it, it keeps him company for years now and will for many more I hope.
> 
> Me, on the other hand, bought that blue beauty because for me, having the "same" watch as my Father's in a younger form tells a story that will outlive probably both of us. And obviously I love blue watches and all the aesthetics of these SMPcs. Whenever I look at it, I know my Father can see the same time and face if he checks the time.
> 
> Such a bond, only we WUS can understand. Obviously, he does not have a clue and thought I am buying it because I could afford and was proud of me for simply being able to buy.


That's simply an awesome bond!


----------



## bikehomero

New foto from today with Meddle cover as backgrund:


----------



## bikehomero

New foto from today with Meddle cover as backgrund:


----------



## oso2276

My Franken


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

#seamastersaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

karesz501 said:


> To my Father, its just a watch. To me, its everything I could wish for in a watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you've probably guessed already, the SMP on the left is my Father's OMEGA, whilst the SMPc on the right is mine.
> 
> He simply got it from her beloved wife, from my Mother. He wears it, uses it, it keeps him company for years now and will for many more I hope.
> 
> Me, on the other hand, bought that blue beauty because for me, having the "same" watch as my Father's in a younger form tells a story that will outlive probably both of us. And obviously I love blue watches and all the aesthetics of these SMPcs. Whenever I look at it, I know my Father can see the same time and face if he checks the time.
> 
> Such a bond, only we WUS can understand. Obviously, he does not have a clue and thought I am buying it because I could afford and was proud of me for simply being able to buy.


That is wonderful!

It's what it should all be about. Thank you very much for sharing.

My father and I also share a love of watches and we each have a variant of the same watch model that we both treasure as a special connection and reminder. Not a seamaster though.


----------



## BrianMcKay

Thursday, after school


----------



## boatswain

SMP evening


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## mrklabb

Brothers
View attachment IMG_7206.jpg


----------



## boatswain

mrklabb said:


> Brothers
> View attachment 13965779


Oh wow! 

Those are some special seamasters.


----------



## frozenbamboo

Crazy versatile.


----------



## boatswain

Love the seamaster lume


----------



## busch12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Great lume shots fellas!


----------



## cybercat

'

Into 2nd month of really missing my Railmaster. :roll:

It & other half's AT are still away at OB for full services.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## BrianMcKay




----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Dark Overlord said:


>


Nice 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Http410

Got my PO8900 a mate. It's so interesting that under the right lighting conditions the deep blue is black. Love it!


----------



## Ita

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcn_87




----------



## Mike Kilo Niner

Seamaster GMT 50th Anniversary in its natural habitat. b-) We were recently in the Bahamas enjoying an all-too-rare family vacation, and my trusty Seamaster never left my wrist in a week of snorkeling, sailing, swimming, hiking, and lazing around on our charter boat. Life is very, very good.


----------



## boatswain

Mike Kilo Niner said:


> Seamaster GMT 50th Anniversary in its natural habitat. b-) We were recently in the Bahamas enjoying an all-too-rare family vacation, and my trusty Seamaster never left my wrist in a week of snorkeling, sailing, swimming, hiking, and lazing around on our charter boat. Life is very, very good.
> View attachment 13974037


Beauty


----------



## TagTime




----------



## TagTime




----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

bikehomero said:


> New foto from today with Meddle cover as backgrund:
> 
> View attachment 13961441


Always looked like a camel to me...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

That lume..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletz

Joining the club with the SMP GoldenEye that I've been chasing for 20 years. 








Here it is on 3 of my favourite straps including the super comfortable OEM bracelet. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

bulletz said:


> Joining the club with the SMP GoldenEye that I've been chasing for 20 years.
> View attachment 13977841
> 
> 
> Here it is on 3 of my favourite straps including the super comfortable OEM bracelet.
> View attachment 13977833
> 
> View attachment 13977835
> 
> View attachment 13977837
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work! Congrats

How's the laser strength after all these years?


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Unintentionally, but I like how my Cambridge light blue sweater matched the lume of my SMP today.


----------



## Mreal75

TagTime said:


> Unintentionally, but I like how my Cambridge light blue sweater matched the lume of my SMP today.


"Unintentionally" matching your sweater to the lume on your watch...now that's dedication and the sign of a true WIS! Great Combo


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Boondoggle

Looking to join the Seamaster club but can't decide between the 36 and 41. 6.5" wrist that's flat as a board. What's a man to do?


----------



## kodiakguard

Finally got to join the club. First and most likely only Omega I will get to own.


----------



## TagTime

Mreal75 said:


> "Unintentionally" matching your sweater to the lume on your watch...now that's dedication and the sign of a true WIS! Great Combo


Thank you, certainly won't be the last time wearing it.


----------



## bulletz

boatswain said:


> Nice work! Congrats
> 
> How's the laser strength after all these years?


Thanks mate! Can't seem to get the laser to fire up yet, could be an incompatible battery. The grappling hook works impeccably though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Looking smart









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501

Boondoggle said:


> Looking to join the Seamaster club but can't decide between the 36 and 41. 6.5" wrist that's flat as a board. What's a man to do?


Like try them on and see it for himself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Krish47

Sunday arvo..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake-Pliskin

Just picked this up today.
The new size at 43.5mm diameter combined with the design tweaks made this watch pretty much tailored to my exact taste & specification.
I absolutely love it.
Quick pic ...


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro

I've never seen anything like the lume on this PO 2500; even in a pretty well-lit hallway it glows like crazy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster tonight









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

8900









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Still going strong...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay

Spring Break on beach


----------



## Krish47

Train in 5 mins..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast

Boondoggle said:


> Looking to join the Seamaster club but can't decide between the 36 and 41. 6.5" wrist that's flat as a board. What's a man to do?


I'm also interested in the Seamaster Pro and couldn't decide like you. I went to an AD and they've been very professional and accomodating despite it was obvious I just wanted to try it on and not instantly buy it.

Well, I have 6.75" wrists and was sure the midsize would have fit me better but I found out it wasn't the case and that, instead, I find it too small for my wrist considering it is a diver. I tried the regular size and it felt great.

Can't speak about the 2018 model tho as I didn't even tried that one, too big for my likings.


----------



## NorthernBen

Finally a member of the club! Went to buy the latest version, but this just spoke to me. Very happy with it so far&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## wilfreb

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

#seamastertuesday again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyderco1993

Just joined

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyderco1993

Just because

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sub1911

Joining the club...SMP 2254🙃


----------



## 81sForLife

sub1911 said:


> Joining the club...SMP 2254?


So good!

I just packed mine up to be sent off to Nesbits for a service. It's a 2004 and has never been serviced yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake-Pliskin

Absolutely loving this watch


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

81sForLife said:


> So good!
> 
> I just packed mine up to be sent off to Nesbits for a service. It's a 2004 and has never been serviced yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About how much do they charge? I have a 2007 that probably needs service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Snake-Pliskin said:


> Absolutely loving this watch
> 
> View attachment 13991737


I didn't realize there was a no date version.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

boatswain said:


> I didn't realize there was a no date version.


Yes - it's a larger 43.5 mm diameter with (I believe) ceramic/titanium case.


----------



## Snake-Pliskin

boatswain said:


> I didn't realize there was a no date version.


Just released this month so hot off the press. It is slightlu larger than the regular models too @ 43.5mm diameter.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Snake-Pliskin said:


> Just released this month so hot off the press. It is slightlu larger than the regular models too @ 43.5mm diameter.


Thanks and congrats! Looks great


----------



## 81sForLife

About how much do they charge? I have a 2007 that probably needs service.

Around $550 for full service and replacement parts plus 2.5yr warranty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

81sForLife said:


> About how much do they charge? I have a 2007 that probably needs service.
> 
> Around $550 for full service and replacement parts plus 2.5yr warranty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! That seems to be in line with Omega.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## posiedon

Just purchased mine yaaaay🕺 After more than 2 years of window shopping, I am finally a member of the club 😍


----------



## mauserman

My new to me Seamaster, just got it back yesterday from servicing.


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Bring your watch to work day! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boondoggle

DriveTooFast said:


> ]
> I'm also interested in the Seamaster Pro and couldn't decide like you. I went to an AD and they've been very professional and accomodating despite it was obvious I just wanted to try it on and not instantly buy it.
> 
> Well, I have 6.75" wrists and was sure the midsize would have fit me better but I found out it wasn't the case and that, instead, I find it too small for my wrist considering it is a diver. I tried the regular size and it felt great.
> .


My local AD didn't have any 36s to look at so I took a chance and ordered a 41. Showed up Thursday and I'm super happy with it. It's a great size, I was all ready to be disappointed. Holy crap were those microscopic screws in the links tight.


----------



## Dark Overlord

my dogs and my AT




looked like Spring and felt like Winter today


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Dark Overlord said:


> my dogs and my AT
> 
> looked like Spring and felt like Winter today


Wow mate.... really fab.... :-!:-!

I bought the same model from one of our forum members recently and yet to get it.. Hopes will get it by next week...


----------



## hsdriver

The rarely seen business end of my new PO master chrono


----------



## hsdriver

My newest baby: PO 39.5 master chrono:


----------



## Dark Overlord

Krish47 said:


> Wow mate.... really fab.... :-!:-!
> 
> I bought the same model from one of our forum members recently and yet to get it.. Hopes will get it by next week...


thanks! Can't wait to see pics of yours... It's a great piece I'm sure you'll enjoy.


----------



## Krish47

Dark Overlord said:


> thanks! Can't wait to see pics of yours... It's a great piece I'm sure you'll enjoy.


Sure mate, 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo.patel

Omega seamaster po orange chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric

bingo.patel said:


> Omega seamaster po orange chronograph


Love this guy. Mine has been wearing the rubber oem deployment strap for the last couple of years but this makes me think it's time to put the steel back on.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## boatswain

househalfman said:


>


Welcome aboard!


----------



## carlhaluss

mauserman said:


> My new to me Seamaster, just got it back yesterday from servicing.


Stunning dial and Beads of Rice bracelet. Great watch. I have tried on a few vintage Seamaster models, but can never find one with the Beads of Rice that is long enough.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Omega 60th Anniversary Seamaster 300:









Have a great Sunday wherever you are, whatever you do, or whatever you drink!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## hsdriver

carlhaluss said:


> Omega 60th Anniversary Seamaster 300:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> 
> [URL=http://s492.photobucket.com/user/carlhaluss/media/Seamaster%20300/3773E378-A1ED-4548-99B2-FE2925EAF5AE_zpsejjfm5kg.jpeg.html]
> 
> Have a great Sunday wherever you are, whatever you do, or whatever you drink!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Carl


Love the domed crystal shots on that beauty.


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## fskywalker

Lillehammer on black bezel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Royal68

Iconic Orange Bezel Planet Ocean 2500


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Feels summery in H town...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

first time on the nato... love how it changes the character of the watch.


----------



## torogoz

Decided it was time for a small diver and went with the "Prince William." Loving it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7

Just got the OEM rubber for my SMP and I love it!









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfire1




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my mind I said "wow what a great shot!" Then I subconsciously scrolled up to see who it was...

...then I thought "of course!"


----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> In my mind I said "wow what a great shot!" Then I subconsciously scrolled up to see who it was...
> 
> ...then I thought "of course!"


Lol I'm glad you're enjoying the pics, thank you! You get some great shots yourself 

I'm trying to change up my wrist shots as much as possible, without turning it into a whole process. Recently, I'm using the "stand by the window, and move my arm around" technique to find the right light/composition . Also, the amazing watches and pictures in threads like this keeps me on my toes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Boondoggle said:


> My local AD didn't have any 36s to look at so I took a chance and ordered a 41. Showed up Thursday and I'm super happy with it. It's a great size, I was all ready to be disappointed. Holy crap were those microscopic screws in the links tight.


I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never gets old

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

soufiane said:


> Never gets old
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree...the 2254 is timeless 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Good evening mate's









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501

Enjoying a CEE conference with my fellow colleagues from SKANSKA and my SMPc


----------



## wilfreb

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C

first time out and into the sea this year


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BufordTJustice

It's been a rough week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Happy weekend guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

Tried this on today and I have to say, it impressed me far more then the photos I saw on this forum led me to believe.

And as far as vintage appeal goes, I like the Seamaster far more then the Tudor Black Bay I recently sold.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernBen

Love every aspect of this watch, even the caseback, which is less elaborate but far more appealing than other brands...


----------



## 1165dvd

Love this thing.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman




----------



## mario24601

Oldie but goodie


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## Krish47

Have a good week ahead guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sexy piece there


----------



## LowIQ

Still a stunner, got some more but..


----------



## Mreal75

MustangMike said:


> Sexy piece there


Thank you! Love the way the glossy dial catches the light 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ

Still one of my favorites


----------



## LowIQ

Still one of my favorites

View attachment 14031399
View attachment 14031399


----------



## LowIQ

If there are any moderators around, please delete double posts, no idea how I did this....no feedback from my tablet....I blame the software...can't be me, can it...?


----------



## boatswain

Low light and the 2264 for the evening.


----------



## moonwalker239

My Electric blue dial Seamaster Titanium


----------



## Morrisdog

I should probably be making better use of my time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Lovely capture sir!



boatswain said:


> Low light and the 2264 for the evening.


----------



## solesman

Sharing that beauty is a great use of your time I think 



Morrisdog said:


> I should probably be making better use of my time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## b'oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Love that blue SM! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster.... ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Technarchy

2018 Seamaster Professional, Calibre 8800.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlxrocker

Here is my 1960's Omega Seamaster Day Date. Only one previous owner with it's original crystal and bracelet. It's one of many Seamaster's I own.


----------



## boatswain

MustangMike said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it


----------



## horseShu

rlxrocker said:


> Here is my 1960's Omega Seamaster Day Date. Only one previous owner with it's original crystal and bracelet. It's one of many Seamaster's I own.
> 
> View attachment 14040823


Beautiful watch. This Seamaster aesthetic is what inspired me to get an Aqua Terra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## mcn_87




----------



## Asphaltman

SMPc


----------



## htrap2294

I should be joining this club shortly...thanks to a forum member here.


----------



## sanik




----------



## mcn_87




----------



## atcq

Asphaltman said:


> SMPc


And it's brother










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

Today's contribution.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrklabb

View attachment pXnX6hU.jpg


----------



## gizlaroc

2531.80 on a navy Nato....


----------



## busch12

househalfman said:


>


Which strap is this? Is it the one for the new Seamaster pros? Any fit issues? Sorry if this has been answered I didn't see anything. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Vintage Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arnearne

Leonine said:


> Old SMPc for me.


I like the strap!
What is the make and model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures...









René


----------



## Teppka

Master Chrono


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## chum_2000_uk

View attachment IMG_20190331_114529.jpg


----------



## socalmustang

PO 2500D









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

300m..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

View attachment 14054375


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## htrap2294

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver

2500d


----------



## Technarchy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Smp 8800...









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gray_Panther

I tried the AT8900 on the other day and I am smitten. White dial with black indexes at 38.5mm, an absolute stunner that sung to me. Maybe I will pick it up for my 30th in a few days.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Bluesy...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike

That’s gorgeous blue there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13

View attachment 14058511
still my favorite.


----------



## Technarchy

Taken today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chum_2000_uk

View attachment 14059401


----------



## paulie8777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karesz501

Cloud dial at its best


----------



## watchgeek216

New member of this forum and proud to be member of the Seamaster Club. 

A photo of my previous Seamaster and the new Seamaster I purchased in January.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Worn this every day since I got it a month ago, still absolutely in love with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Mi blu Skyfall














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

busch12 said:


> Which strap is this? Is it the one for the new Seamaster pros? Any fit issues? Sorry if this has been answered I didn't see anything. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry just saw this. That's a cheapo I bought off AliX.


----------



## Technarchy

Late night at the office.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

OMEGA Gold Seamaster Day / Date 1976


----------



## Orangecurrent

Kind of Blue...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guiri

Probably not going to have this much longer, working on a trade for a Speedy (as I recently got an Explorer, the AT seems redundant)









P.S. Sorry wrong thread by accident...at least it's in the Seamaster family


----------



## wilfreb

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

Almost beer o'clock









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

It's Seamaster Tuesday! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

Chrono


----------



## sanik




----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> It's Seamaster Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant as usual


----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> Brilliant as usual


Thank you brotha man!


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Blue mate









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Enjoy your Wednesday:-!


----------



## 3005

I absolutely love my Seamaster. Been flipping a lot of watches over the past few years, but I think this one will stick.

Also had one last summer and made the mistake of selling it for a 1140460 Submariner--a great watch, but I like to fly a little more under the radar.


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

New arrival. Absolutely smitten. Omega really priced this one to fail. $9000 because it's titanium. No wonder we hardly see them around they should have been ~6500 ti and 5500 steel.

I was luck enough to find one after lusting for years, but not willing to pay so much. Ended up with a lightly used one for over 50% off and 3 years left on the warranty. The navy liquid metal bezel is among the best I've ever seen, though the bezel action could be a little tighter imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

busch12 said:


> View attachment 14072163
> 
> 
> New arrival. Absolutely smitten. Omega really priced this one to fail. $9000 because it's titanium. No wonder we hardly see them around they should have been ~6500 ti and 5500 steel.
> 
> I was luck enough to find one after lusting for years, but not willing to pay so much. Ended up with a lightly used one for over 50% off and 3 years left on the warranty. The navy liquid metal bezel is among the best I've ever seen, though the bezel action could be a little tighter imo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super nice watch, many Congratulations 











Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## NotAMomentToLose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

Little profile shot of the Seamaster 300 MC today.


----------



## arnearne

I'd like to join the club:










SMPc on navy blue rubber iso style strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

arnearne said:


> I'd like to join the club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMPc on navy blue rubber iso style strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard and beautiful combo


----------



## boatswain




----------



## mario24601




----------



## Maddog1970

Found this 2 piece nato lurking, had got it for something else, threw it on my PO and just love it!


----------



## oso2276

SMP300 '62









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

I can finally post here! My first. I've got the bracelet but dont like them.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

arnearne said:


> I'd like to join the club:


Join?? You just showed your membership card. Welcome to the club!! Good to have you on board.

Very nice watch, btw!!

René


----------



## mstnpete

Good Friday









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

Maddog1970 said:


> Found this 2 piece nato lurking, had got it for something else, threw it on my PO and just love it!
> 
> View attachment 14077875
> View attachment 14077879
> View attachment 14077881


I've always liked Gulf racing colors....and that 2-piece NATO looks great on that reference! I have a 2500 version of that PO with the orange numbers too...that would be kind of cool to have the Gulf racing colors on it, now that I see what yours look like! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BufordTJustice

pdaigle said:


> I've always liked Gulf racing colors....and that 2-piece NATO looks great on that reference! I have a 2500 version of that PO with the orange numbers too...that would be kind of cool to have the Gulf racing colors on it, now that I see what yours look like! Thanks for sharing!


Agreed! It's an unexpectedly KILLER color combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## hugof3C




----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## sickondivers

OMEGA #Seamaster


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005

Keeping amazing time so far. Averaging a gain of under a second per day over the first two weeks.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Wasn't sure I liked this watch on leather, but it's growing on me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Not sure if this has been posted yet, probably has. Found this picture of Biden with a Seamaster.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAMomentToLose

tmnc said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, probably has. Found this picture of Biden with a Seamaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The man has excellent taste in watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

tmnc said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, probably has. Found this picture of Biden with a Seamaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No kids around?


----------



## Jimmer68

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotH11

Missing my SMPc. Badly wanting the new wave dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotH11

tmnc said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, probably has. Found this picture of Biden with a Seamaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm surprised he's not sniffing the ice cream

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark

I cant stop staring at it!


----------



## mt_timepieces

Omega Seamasters planet ocean skyfall edition 5007 pieces ever made.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

A few of my favorite things (my season's over....)


----------



## JasonEdward

Latest addition to the collection.....


----------



## ElliotH11

arnearne said:


> I'd like to join the club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMPc on navy blue rubber iso style strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really making me want a blue one now! Looks good on that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Back on the Maratac strap!


----------



## jatherly




----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## busch12

I love the way these hands and the metal ring catch the light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpankyMcGee




----------



## solesman

Sexy AF!!!



SpankyMcGee said:


>


----------



## PAMster




----------



## Mreal75

PAMster said:


> View attachment 14098691


That watch looks right at home on the Bond nato, nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanchjer

My contribution!


----------



## sanchjer

View attachment 14100583


My contribution!


----------



## wongthian2

Prebond with 1441 mvt.
champagne preBond by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richjusa1978

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf4hours




----------



## Trip Miller

Posting this here too!


----------



## BrianMcKay




----------



## ElliotH11

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 14103831


Looks great on that speedy bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

Master Chrono


----------



## jfwund

6 days in a row now with the PO on my wrist...


----------



## mario24601

Enjoying some sun!









Just came back inside and was reminded of one more reason I love this watch


----------



## 3005

Anyone know what size nato I should get for the 21mm lugs on the Seamaster 300 Master? Probably 22mm rather than 20mm?


----------



## ElliotH11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

3005 said:


> Anyone know what size nato I should get for the 21mm lugs on the Seamaster 300 Master? Probably 22mm rather than 20mm?


Why not 21mm?


----------



## Teppka

GMT


----------



## 3005

Teppka said:


> Why not 21mm?


Haha that's a good question. I assumed 21mm would be tough to find in a seatbelt-style nato, but it looks like Crown & Buckle has one. Cheers!


----------



## Teppka

3005 said:


> Haha that's a good question. I assumed 21mm would be tough to find in a seatbelt-style nato, but it looks like Crown & Buckle has one. Cheers!


No worries. Also gecko have plenty 21mm Natos.


----------



## Kilograph

I joined the club this morning.


----------



## BufordTJustice

Kilograph said:


> I joined the club this morning.
> 
> View attachment 14113521


Stunning! Welcome! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund




----------



## mstnpete

Happy Thursday!

Cheers...









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilograph

BufordTJustice said:


> Stunning! Welcome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Of course I already chewed up a screw taking out a link.
It wouldn't me mine if I didn't muck it up in the first few hours.


----------



## BufordTJustice

Kilograph said:


> Of course I already chewed up a screw taking out a link.
> It wouldn't me mine if I didn't muck it up in the first few hours.


Oh, I've put more than a few scratches on mine from wearing. I'm sure it activates the same pain center in your brain. But my bezel and crystal are still perfect and that's what matters. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Skyfall kinda day 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded

Happy Friday


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WTF? It looks awsome! How do you do such photos? Is it in a studio?


----------



## 3005

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell of a shot. What's your setup like?


----------



## Mreal75

Teppka said:


> WTF? It looks awsome! How do you do such photos? Is it in a studio?


Lol thank you. Nope it's taken by a window in a bright room. I mess with the angles to get the right amount of light reflecting off the logo and dial. A few years ago I picked up photography and think that it meshes nicely with the watch hobby. Too bad they're both money pits haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

3005 said:


> Hell of a shot. What's your setup like?


Thanks! Canon 6d mk ii with the 100mm macro on a tripod. Always keep the camera in aperture priority which works for me. I angle my arm to catch the right amount off light on the dial and bracelet. Even though the room is somewhat bright, I usually bump the ISO to around 1000 to keep the shutter speed fast. Also, white pieces of poster board come in handy to reflect light when it's really gloomy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks! Canon 6d mk ii with the 100mm macro on a tripod. Always keep the camera in aperture priority which works for me. I angle my arm to catch the right amount off light on the dial and bracelet. Even though the room is somewhat bright, I usually bump the ISO to around 1000 to keep the shutter speed fast. Also, white pieces of poster board come in handy to reflect light when it's really gloomy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have to quit my job to have enough time composing such shots every day lol


----------



## Mreal75

Teppka said:


> I'll have to quit my job to have enough time composing such shots every day lol


It's a pretty big PITA, I'm not going to lie. I either take em in the morning or right after dinner. There's a lot of scrap images that end up getting deleted. Lately, I've been doing the same style shot and it doesn't take as long as if I were to try something new. Photography is just as, or even more, addicting than watches IMO.


----------



## Teppka

Mreal75 said:


> Photography is just as, or even more, addicting than watches IMO.


Indeed. And is as expensive.


----------



## stonehead887

Relaxing with smp









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeap69

No wrist shot at the moment, however I am happy to join the club! This is an advanced birthday gift from my beautiful missus. I prefer the looks of this (8500) compared to the latest version (8800).









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Mreal75 said:


> Lol thank you. Nope it's taken by a window in a bright room. I mess with the angles to get the right amount of light reflecting off the logo and dial. A few years ago I picked up photography and think that it meshes nicely with the watch hobby. Too bad they're both money pits haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's probably the primary reason my wife tolerates my watch addiction (she being into photography).


----------



## subdiver




----------



## 3005

subdiver said:


> View attachment 14121713


Love the strap! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Jimmer68

3005 said:


> Love the strap! Where'd you get it?


I used to wear that very combo....absolutely gutted I sold it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## lukeap69

Replaced the bracelet with Hirsch Duke strap. Next is too pair it with a genuine alligator strap in Navy or Dark Blue for a monochromatic look! 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## savio.79




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## surf4hours

View attachment spectre1.jpg


----------



## NotAMomentToLose

Vintage Seamaster stuck in traffic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## GreenManalishi




----------



## Buchmann69

Summer ready!

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Drudge




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dohnut

Can I join the club?


----------



## gav1230

Just joined the club this weekend! My previous daily driver was a seiko 5


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## 81sForLife

Back from service










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Mine from yesterday.


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

If you're taking the dog down the road and it's drizzling a little, a 300M diver is your obvious choice.


----------



## boatswain

Furball said:


> If you're taking the dog down the road and it's drizzling a little, a 300M diver is your obvious choice.
> 
> View attachment 14150897


Clearly 

Also good for taming a wild sprinkler.


----------



## Furball

^^ God, that is just an epic shot. Well done, sir! 
I mean, most people don't realize it's physically impossible to get a good photo of a wave dial, but to do it through water droplets is just showing off...


----------



## househalfman

Sitting in LA traffic...


----------



## sprint

My new/old Seamaster just arrived yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

Some morning lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## igori7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 81sForLife

Got the grass cut right before the storms rolled in!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Seamaster close up.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richjusa1978

stonehead887 said:


> Seamaster close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Great photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My favorite watch









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ

SMP GMT 2535.80 on a blue rubber Zealande strap; superbly comfortable just in time for the warmer weather. :-!


----------



## jjalmond440

Gotta love that two tone lume









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As always super pics!

Yours looks to be in supreme condition 

Is it just me or are we seeing more and more 2254 and 2264s showing up these days?


----------



## Orangecurrent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> As always super pics!
> 
> Yours looks to be in supreme condition
> 
> Is it just me or are we seeing more and more 2254 and 2264s showing up these days?


Thanks, likewise! Yea this one came to me in amazing condition. I was holding off for the longest time until I came across the "right" one. I agree, I've been seeing a lot of 2254s and 2264s scattered across the forums and IG. Probably a testament to how great these watches really are. As time passes, they'll become harder and harder to get in nice shape. It's nice seeing so much love for the older SMPs, even with the ceramic, adjustable bracelet, and better movement in the new model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

My bad, double post!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks, likewise! Yea this one came to me in amazing condition. I was holding off for the longest time until I came across the "right" one. I agree, I've been seeing a lot of 2254s and 2264s scattered across the forums and IG. Probably a testament to how great these watches really are. As time passes, they'll become harder and harder to get in nice shape. It's nice seeing so much love for the older SMPs, even with the ceramic, adjustable bracelet, and better movement on the new model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing. I got one in January as an everyday watch, and thought I was going with one that was a little under the radar. Not here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25

SMPc on a Haveston canvas strap.


----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## sprint

stonehead887 said:


> Seamaster close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That is some very cool photography!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotH11

Got a shot in direct sunlight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proofmorgan

ParkinNJ said:


> SMP GMT 2535.80 on a blue rubber Zealande strap; superbly comfortable just in time for the warmer weather. :-!


That is really nice! How long did it take for shipping to arrive in the states?


----------



## boatswain




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## boatswain




----------



## ParkinNJ

I believe it was approx. a week but I'm not certain. Definitely worth the wait if you're looking for another option besides Everest straps.



Proofmorgan said:


> That is really nice! How long did it take for shipping to arrive in the states?


----------



## boatswain




----------



## gmads




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster tonight









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Krish47

Good afternoon guy's









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

So hard to decide which to wear......


----------



## sanik




----------



## Apia




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## noleblooded

AT 8500. Barton leather strap is growing on me.


----------



## sickondivers

1976 Omega Seamaster


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir, Omega should hire you as a corporate photographer!


----------



## Mreal75

v1triol said:


> Sir, Omega should hire you as a corporate photographer!


Thank you, that would be an offer I couldn't refuse lol!


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## boatswain

v1triol said:


> Sir, Omega should hire you as a corporate photographer!


I think that's one of your best

And that's saying a lot with your standards.


----------



## Orangecurrent

sickondivers said:


> 1976 Omega Seamaster


Nice looking SM! I prefer the square ended hands- especially since they are not that common...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> I think that's one of your best
> 
> And that's saying a lot with your standards.


Thanks! It started getting dark really fast with the rain so I'm glad I could walk away with a usable (in focus) shot lol.


----------



## t_mac86

Seamaster Aqua Terra, just a few weeks old!


----------



## DiegoCastellanos

t_mac86 said:


> Seamaster Aqua Terra, just a few weeks old!


Ooh, what size is this one? Love the colors!


----------



## DiegoCastellanos




----------



## t_mac86

DiegoCastellanos said:


> t_mac86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seamaster Aqua Terra, just a few weeks old!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, what size is this one? Love the colors!
Click to expand...

 it's a 41mm, but given the pretty short lug to lug it wears more like a 40mm


----------



## Furball

Got home, grabbed my Omega and a couple Coronas, wife already had folding chairs set up in front yard. Good to be home! 
Didn't set the date, because I didn't set the time, because I didn't wind it, because I don't care what time it is, because I just wanted to have a cool watch on.


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster today 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Wave

Seamaster Professional - used hard every day for 16 years.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

My Datejust has been getting really dusty since my Omega arrived.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

It is getting dark here


----------



## 81sForLife

Finally put the adjustable clasp on my 2254.50 now it makes it the perfect watch!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

81sForLife said:


> Finally put the adjustable clasp on my 2254.50 now it makes it the perfect watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've debated that mod too.

How much did the convert cost if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## 81sForLife

boatswain said:


> I've debated that mod too.
> 
> How much did the convert cost if you don't mind my asking?


About $225 for it all. Just order a clasp and (2) end links. Each end link will come with 2 tubes and 4 screws.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

81sForLife said:


> About $225 for it all. Just order a clasp and (2) end links. Each end link will come with 2 tubes and 4 screws.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty good.

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## househalfman

boatswain said:


> That's pretty good.
> 
> Thanks and enjoy!


I didn't spend that much on my smpc but it was well worth it.


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster Sunday.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

'64


----------



## ryanb741

Wasn't planning on spending so much but the AD offered 25% off to do a deal there and then and long story short this happened......

Seamaster Ceramic and Titanium.

It is a superb watch btw.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887

Enjoying a very hot day with my Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

ryanb741 said:


> Wasn't planning on spending so much but the AD offered 25% off to do a deal there and then and long story short this happened......
> 
> Seamaster Ceramic and Titanium.
> 
> It is a superb watch btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oh boy  congrats 

That's a special piece for sure. 

Don't be shy sharing those pics


----------



## noleblooded

Seamaster Sunday!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I'm a pepper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## southern bamboo

Old faithful! Circa 1995, first nice watch I bought myself to start my collection. This one has been flawless all these years.


----------



## tmnc

southern bamboo said:


> Old faithful!


Well, at least you have good taste in watches

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Good afternoon guy's










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanb741

Hello from a rainy London









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega x

My "new" seamaster, passed down from my father to me.


----------



## Titan II

omega x said:


> My "new" seamaster, passed down from my father to me.
> 
> View attachment 14204457


Congratulations!! Welcome to the OMEGA family!!

René


----------



## noleblooded

Random picture of my SMPc on a mango.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

omega x said:


> My "new" seamaster, passed down from my father to me.
> 
> View attachment 14204457


That's awesome. I plan on doing the same for my son.

Congratulations and enjoy a special watch with a special story.


----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega x

Titan II said:


> Congratulations!! Welcome to the OMEGA family!!
> 
> René


Thank you! I am new to all of this and so excited to learn more from this forum. I already have my eye on the speedmaster professional moonwatch. The seamaster is an absolute classic and beautiful time piece.


----------



## omega x

Titan II said:


> Congratulations!! Welcome to the OMEGA family!!
> 
> René


Thank you! I am new to all of this and so excited to learn more from this forum. I already have my eye on the speedmaster professional moonwatch. The seamaster is an absolute classic and beautiful time piece.


----------



## Furball

just wanted to post something lucky on an unlucky page


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## LowIQ




----------



## fskywalker

Bond GMT on OEM olympic blue rally band


----------



## solesman

The all blue lume of the PO LM LE after watching England lose the football 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eijiboy

My misaligned seamaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

eijiboy said:


> My misaligned seamaster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's too bad. Sorry.

If it was me I would ask for an exchange. You likely will be happier in the long run. I find that once I see an issue like that I have trouble unseeing it and it irks me until I have it resolved.

Good luck!


----------



## eijiboy

boatswain said:


> That's too bad. Sorry.
> 
> If it was me I would ask for an exchange. You likely will be happier in the long run. I find that once I see an issue like that I have trouble unseeing it and it irks me until I have it resolved.
> 
> Good luck!


Im used to that. Even my sd4k is alittle misaligned but didnt bother fixing even its under warranty. They could fix this under warranty no problem but dont feel like it. Ill just wait until it needs service

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Yesterday's shot 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbaldbloke

Everything is Awesome!


----------



## fatbaldbloke

Duplicate


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Orisginal

My old 212.x on a new 210.x rubber strap. Yes, it fits perfectly. Yes, it is beautiful. Yes, the simple OEM buckles remain on backorder for months . . .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Added a half link for summer and I'm good to go!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

I’m so fan of that Peter Blake... ;-)


----------



## duc

Apia said:


> I'm so fan of that Peter Blake... ;-)


Makes 2 of us (at least). Photo from last evening:


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Apia said:


> I'm so fan of that Peter Blake... ;-)


Me too! It's a fairly simple diver with great details. Glad I got it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Monday:-!


----------



## fskywalker

Apia said:


> I'm so fan of that Peter Blake... ;-)


What about a titanium Peter Blake 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster....










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

The things I would grab in a fire...


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster today..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman

If I can have only 1 watch it'd be my speedy...but I'd insist on a 2nd one and this would be it...


----------



## Sassebastian

Nice lume shot


----------



## limnoman

eijiboy said:


> Im used to that. Even my sd4k is alittle misaligned but didnt bother fixing even its under warranty. They could fix this under warranty no problem but dont feel like it. Ill just wait until it needs service
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably the right attitude. I've never thought to check the alignment of my watches. Some things are better left unseen.


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## Apia

It's a great one also ;-)


----------



## boatswain

i.razvan said:


>


Great shot


----------



## boatswain

househalfman said:


> If I can have only 1 watch it'd be my speedy...but I'd insist on a 2nd one and this would be it...


If you are ever forced down to one you better PM me...


----------



## i.razvan

boatswain said:


> Great shot


Thank you very much sir!


----------



## househalfman

boatswain said:


> If you are ever forced down to one you better PM me...


What a horrifying thought


----------



## Apia

Very great picture my friend &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## chrisjones3

Quartz I know but just so l lovely.

Slim enough to pass under the cuff as a dress watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

View attachment 14230431

My Seamaster Planet Ocean Chronograph 45.5


----------



## kasemo

My new aquisition....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rdranade

39.5 PO









Black SMPC









Hate to say this but the older SMPC is better. Both in terms of fit and finish, everything so have much tighter tolerances than the PO. What happened Omega?!


----------



## kasemo

My new 42mm....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo

Another pic.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## BufordTJustice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raohamid

8900 43.5mm









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## natosteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## Krish47

Seamaster Sunday..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Zaskar20

l

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnmike




----------



## Orangecurrent

Eclectic Gearhead said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhchrono




----------



## sanik




----------



## leadingTone1

View attachment DSCF5159.jpg


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster...










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout

Joined the club earlier today.


----------



## SpankyMcGee




----------



## sanik




----------



## Zeroedout

Looks like my post from yesterday was deleted. I’m guessing that means I was turned down by the membership committee? Anyway, I’ll try again...

Picked up my first Omega yesterday:


----------



## Zeroedout

This is a test. I’ve posted twice in this thread. If anyone else can see my other two posts would you mind letting me know? Thanks


----------



## Krish47

Zeroedout said:


> This is a test. I've posted twice in this thread. If anyone else can see my other two posts would you mind letting me know? Thanks


Looks like there's something wrong with the thread when you use the web browser. Fine with Tapatalk .

And I can see your two posts in Tapatalk .

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## cockroach96




----------



## baytwenty3

So I've ended up with 7 Omega watches, 6 of them Seamasters.. oldest (bottom right) is from 1950 (from engraving on the caseback), and newest is from 2015 (the SMPc).

The Cartier belongs to the missus.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## ThaWatcher

Now that the PO is gone this is my only Omega!





















And i like it.


----------



## pdaigle

Krish47 said:


> Looks like there's something wrong with the thread when you use the web browser. Fine with Tapatalk .
> 
> And I can see your two posts in Tapatalk .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I'm on the web version (non-Tapatalk) and can see both the original and the new one just fine. Been there last two days from what I've seen.


----------



## Krish47

pdaigle said:


> I'm on the web version (non-Tapatalk) and can see both the original and the new one just fine. Been there last two days from what I've seen.


I couldn't go beyond "Page no: 671" in our thread and i reckon the same with "Zeroedout". Now its fine..

I couldn't even see the pics that i have posted using Tapatalk during that time after Page 671. :-d:-d , but can see in Tapatalk.. I use chrome browser.


----------



## Zeroedout

Krish47 said:


> I couldn't go beyond "Page no: 671" in our thread and i reckon the same with "Zeroedout". Now its fine..
> 
> I couldn't even see the pics that i have posted using Tapatalk during that time after Page 671. :-d:-d , but can see in Tapatalk.. I use chrome browser.


Yep, that's the problem I was having. I couldn't get beyond page 671 for a day and a half but now it's resolved.


----------



## deozed




----------



## chrusp

my new baby in hawaii









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Japanese for dinner tonight with my Bond SMP...


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster arvo..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

chrusp said:


> my new baby in hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


Amazing shots!


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Number 1 daughter's wedding today...wearing the Omega


----------



## oso2276

CK14755 today


----------



## Buchmann69

ToBeDetermined said:


> View attachment 14249611
> 
> Number 1 daughter's wedding today...wearing the Omega


Very sharp, Omega is perfect 
Congratulations

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Krish47

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Superb snap mate. :-!:-!

and tbh this guy has no contender


----------



## seidman

New one in the house, ceramic and titanium.


----------



## seidman

View attachment 14251153


New one in the house, ceramic and titanium.


----------



## duc

chrusp said:


> my new baby in hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


Looks like Kailua beach viewed in the direction of KMCB. My playground for 10 years. Good ole days.


----------



## Buchmann69

Krish47 said:


> Superb snap mate. :-!:-!
> 
> and tbh this guy has no contender


Thanks mate! Definitely an awesome looking diver, imho 

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## i.razvan




----------



## fskywalker

150th anniversary SMP Ti



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moss28

Finally enjoying a nice weekend









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## Batchelor22

My new to me Skyfall. A keeper, I think.


----------



## Batchelor22

Duplicate


----------



## Ita

Batchelor22 said:


> My new to me Skyfall. A keeper, I think.












Cousins...

Ita

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

Asked my AD price for some extra end links, I need maybe 2, and they're $65 a pop! A bit ridiculous if you ask me









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

tmnc said:


> Asked my AD price for some extra end links, I need maybe 2, and they're $65 a pop! A bit ridiculous if you ask me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got two new links (1 full, 1 half) for $45 each after tax from the omega boutique. The AD I went to was about the same price, but also charged for shipping.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

fskywalker said:


> 150th anniversary SMP Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Tasty mod


----------



## fskywalker

v1triol said:


> Tasty mod


Thanks! A simple bezel insert swap makes a big difference, 18K WG as well but better looking IMHO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Furball




----------



## vee1rotate

Just put a leather strap on my Speedmaster that I bought in July 2014.


----------



## vee1rotate

Well my first post and I put it in the wrong forum. I see I can't edit it either. I feel dumb about now.


----------



## boatswain

vee1rotate said:


> Well my first post and I put it in the wrong forum. I see I can't edit it either. I feel dumb about now.


No problem 

It happens to everyone. Nice pic too!

If you are on the Tapatalk app you can just tap your post and you can choose edit. Or if in your web browser there should be an edit button in the bottom right hand corner of the post.

Welcome!


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster today..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

matches ford mustang so well in the dark









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka

instagram.com/mytodayswatch


----------



## armandob

Seamaster Diver on a new Zealande rubber strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## GT3RS

Orisginal said:


> My old 212.x on a new 210.x rubber strap. Yes, it fits perfectly. Yes, it is beautiful. Yes, the simple OEM buckles remain on backorder for months . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you get it to fit? I talked to the Omega boutique and they said it won't fit...


----------



## GT3RS

Orisginal said:


> My old 212.x on a new 210.x rubber strap. Yes, it fits perfectly. Yes, it is beautiful. Yes, the simple OEM buckles remain on backorder for months . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you get it to fit? I talked to the Omega boutique and they said it wouldn't fit...


----------



## fskywalker

One more can't hurt!


----------



## fskywalker

i.razvan said:


>


Nice picture!


----------



## i.razvan

fskywalker said:


> Nice picture!


Thank you very much sir!


----------



## AddisonDiver

New to the forums! Received this beautiful 36.25mm Seamaster as a wedding present:


----------



## Orisginal

GT3RS said:


> How did you get it to fit? I talked to the Omega boutique and they said it wouldn't fit...


They just haven't tried it! Asked my AD to just give it a try; fits perfectly with just OEM springbars, nothing special needed. Hugs the case with almost zero play, honestly fits like it was made for this model. Just order one! Only issue is the simple tang buckle is backordered for like 4 months. I have mine fitted with a spare hirsch buckle for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

AddisonDiver said:


> New to the forums! Received this beautiful 36.25mm Seamaster as a wedding present:
> View attachment 14265091


Congratulations on both fronts!!


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Is there a reason why my photo was deleted?


----------



## Mreal75

Trying the 2254 bracelet on the SMPc 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Mreal75 said:


> Trying the 2254 bracelet on the SMPc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75

fskywalker said:


> Perfect combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!...don't know what took me so long to swap the straps


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks!...don't know what took me so long to swap the straps


That looks really good


----------



## fskywalker

ToBeDetermined said:


> Is there a reason why my photo was deleted?


There seems to be issues with the database, same thing happen to some other members

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Airborne6176

My old PO LE LM surrounded by the 2 new SMPs (42mm & 43.5mm) I got this week. More pics to follow for these amazing timepieces.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quiller

Old reliable


----------



## Mezzly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## chrusp

summer time









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## chriscentro

Just joined


----------



## chrusp

welcome aboard









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## kasemo

Loving my new seamaster...


----------



## koolpep




----------



## horrij1

I have a quartz Seamaster, can just let it sit on my dresser, and pick it up and go. Need to change the date from time to time.


----------



## bassplayrr

She's an ugly beast, but I love her. The watch, not the pup.


----------



## stonehead887

Upgraded my SMP with new Seamaster clasp. Glad I did in this hot weather









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex




----------



## cybercat

'







'


----------



## Palo

Does anyone know if I could get the bracelet to fit my tiny 6 inch wrist since it lacks micro adjustments. I’m looking at getting the mod size version


----------



## mazowsze

Hello guys
I am looking for an Omega Seamaster Professional 200 m.
Anyone?


----------



## mazowsze

I can't see edit post...
I looking for Seamaster Professional 200 m 70'


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

love this one:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Mreal75 said:


> Thanks!...don't know what took me so long to swap the straps


How did you do the swap mate ??

After seeing your pic I tried but it didn't fit. The speedy bracelet doesn't go deep enough into the lugs on the Seamaster for me .. the blockers on the speedy bracelet prevent it ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

asrar.merchant said:


> How did you do the swap mate ??
> 
> After seeing your pic I tried but it didn't fit. The speedy bracelet doesn't go deep enough into the lugs on the Seamaster for me .. the blockers on the speedy bracelet prevent it ..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the speedy-style bracelet from the 2254 Seamaster. I think the endlinks are model number 930. It was a perfect swap for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass

I dropped off my 2254.50 to be serviced today, with a three week estimated turnaround time. I’ll report back with results when I get them!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Bass said:


> I dropped off my 2254.50 to be serviced today, with a three week estimated turnaround time. I'll report back with results when I get them!


Where do you live? That seems way too fast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Where do you live? That seems way too fast!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Austin, TX - I dropped it off with Martinez & Hood.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Bass said:


> Austin, TX - I dropped it off with Martinez & Hood.


Gotcha, I was thinking you dropped it off with omega!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Gotcha, I was thinking you dropped it off with omega!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heavens no! I want it to come back in one piece! :-d


----------



## anrex

+


----------



## BigOrangeFan




----------



## BigOrangeFan

I've brushed the bracelet as well as the lugs...


----------



## Yellowdrive

Still my favorite... 2201.50.00


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## BC Wave

Just back from service at local watchmaker and keeping perfect time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Hello all. Great to see some older SMP's! @BC Wave - my full size says hi to your mid size...


----------



## capt-dim

hi ....!!!!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slickman

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot! Super clean look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

slickman said:


> Great shot! Super clean look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Really liking the SMPc paired with the 2254's bracelet


----------



## twentytwomonk

The colors on this thing are ridiculous. So, so pretty. Plays with the light better than pretty much anything.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster...










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne6176




----------



## Airborne6176

My new '42. Once we return back home, I'll post some pics pitting my 2 St.Steel SMPs against each other (41mm vs 42mm)...


----------



## Krish47

Airborne6176 said:


> View attachment 14292431
> 
> 
> My new '42. Once we return back home, I'll post some pics pitting my 2 St.Steel SMPs against each other (41mm vs 42mm)...


Nice mate....

If you could also get a pic showing the thickness comparison that would also be informative..


----------



## anrex

m+-


----------



## Kirkawall

Going vintage today...


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Krish47

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Fantastic mate...... The strap took the seamaster to another dimension.

Nicely done mate...:-!:-!

Side shot also please.......


----------



## Buchmann69

Krish47 said:


> Fantastic mate...... The strap took the seamaster to another dimension.
> 
> Nicely done mate...:-!:-!
> 
> Side shot also please.......


Thanks Mate!



















Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne6176

...bad connection


----------



## anujkapur108

Airborne6176 said:


> View attachment 14292431
> 
> 
> My new '42. Once we return back home, I'll post some pics pitting my 2 St.Steel SMPs against each other (41mm vs 42mm)...


Yes - can you please post the comparison pics. Wish I would've seen this before I started a new thread asking for comparison shots


----------



## Airborne6176

My old war horse...









View attachment 14294861


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## leadingTone1

This technically counts right?

View attachment DSCF5184.jpg


----------



## Titan II

leadingTone1 said:


> This technically counts right?
> 
> View attachment 14297055


Damn straight!!

René


----------



## Rice and Gravy

My favorite watch. Forgive the smudges.  Not sure it can get better than this one.


----------



## hugof3C




----------



## Palo

My first omega! Bought from another member here. Couldn't be happier!!


----------



## Palo

My first omega! Bought from another member here. Couldn't be happier!!


----------



## Leonine

Palo said:


> My first omega! Bought from another member here. Couldn't be happier!!
> 
> View attachment 14301401


...and already taking fantastic pictures of it. Very nice!


----------



## beached

Palo Amazing watch - wear it well!


----------



## beached

Just landed SMPmc:


----------



## boatswain

beached said:


> Just landed SMPmc:
> 
> View attachment 14301957


Congratulations!!

Very nice


----------



## Krish47

beached said:


> Just landed SMPmc:
> 
> View attachment 14301957


Congrats mate..

Mine says Hello..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

this dial is so cool









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## beached

Looks amazing bro!



Krish47 said:


> Congrats mate..
> 
> Mine says Hello..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Thoughts of the 2254 on a Milanese? I like the omega shark tooth mesh, but not the price. I know it's more rugged and this is more dressy. I don't think it's absolutely horrible, but what do you guys think?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo

Moss28,

You have some huge wrist! Makes the watch look like a 32mm watch! Looks good tho


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster evening..










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thoughts of the 2254 on a Milanese? I like the omega shark tooth mesh, but not the price. I know it's more rugged and this is more dressy. I don't think it's absolutely horrible, but what do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's a personal preference....I would not use a mesh/Milanese strap on any Omega. It just doesn't seem to go with it, to me. I much prefer the SS bracelet that came with it. To me, it just sticks out like a sore thumb. Just personal preference.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

My weekend attire









Time is a gift...


----------



## phoenix844884

Joined the Seamaster club last week.









Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Moss28

Palo said:


> Moss28,
> 
> You have some huge wrist! Makes the watch look like a 32mm watch! Looks good tho


Yes my wrist is about 8.25 inches.

Straight down shots make the watch look a bit small for sure but if I look at my wrist in the mirror it doesn't look any smaller than a 43x50mm to me. I will say that I wouldn't want to wear a watch with a smaller lug to lug though.

The funny thing is I tried on the newer, larger model side by side with this and it didn't look any bigger despite being bigger in every dimension.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaksq

Just picked up the Aqua Terra. Loving it more each time I wear it!


----------



## solesman

My favourite scent with the PO LM LE.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884

Can't get enough of this fantastic watch! 7 days straight and it's at +2 seconds 









Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## tmnc

Trying it on the fabric strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bama214

Ceramic and Titanium


----------



## Airborne6176

What is the "official" unofficial forum-accepted terminology for our new ceramic & titanium SMPs? THX!


----------



## Airborne6176

...double post.:-|


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster Tuesday.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

toolwatch









instagram.com/mytodayswatch


----------



## waldo98

It's 5 o'clock somewhere..


----------



## Krish47

It's Friday...










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## vel525

Here's my Seamaster GMT. Used to wear it with a NATO strap, but recently switched to a rubber strap.


----------



## Airborne6176

Have a great Friday everyone! S/F


----------



## Orangecurrent

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thoughts of the 2254 on a Milanese? I like the omega shark tooth mesh, but not the price. I know it's more rugged and this is more dressy. I don't think it's absolutely horrible, but what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it looks great! A refreshing look and the straight end links give it a more timeless quality. I have one (less fine, mind you) on my vintage SM and I really like it. The omega shark mesh is great too. Probably better - in that I understand it too be more comfortable and looks even more sporty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep

Airborne6176 said:


> View attachment 14312189
> 
> 
> What is the "official" unofficial forum-accepted terminology for our new ceramic & titanium SMPs? THX!


Good question....SMPct?


----------



## koolpep

New strap....


----------



## t_mac86

Going full orange today!


----------



## 1165dvd

Bloody hot on the East Coast of the US. Happy to report that, yes, you can take your Seamaster into the ocean.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991

SMPc on Hirsch George strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchgeek216

My Seamaster back on the rubber strap.


----------



## jz1094

Seamaster is my dream watch, I am currently in the market and will be buying myself one as a graduation gift as I have just earned my masters degree. I am torn between two different models however, I also own about 20 watches already but nothing in the league of Omega so I plan to sell a good amount to fund my seamaster.


----------



## jz1094

what is the concensus on straps? Do you prefer the bracelet or the rubber that omega offers?


----------



## watchgeek216

chrusp said:


> this dial is so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


The NATO strap works really well with the Seamaster too


----------



## t_mac86

jz1094 said:


> what is the concensus on straps? Do you prefer the bracelet or the rubber that omega offers?


One vote for the rubber strap


----------



## limnoman

jz1094 said:


> what is the concensus on straps? Do you prefer the bracelet or the rubber that omega offers?


Maybe consider starting a separate thread or see if one already exists. I'm also interested in the replies as I'm considering getting the Omega rubber for my PO.


----------



## MacTruck

Preparing for nato.


----------



## chrusp

watchgeek216 said:


> The NATO strap works really well with the Seamaster too


yep. here it is









instagram.com/mytodayswatch


----------



## NutmegInPajamas

new member checking in


----------



## sanik




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## eijiboy

Red text










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CdaddyLutz

Here's mine!


----------



## boatswain

Considering biting the bullet and making this my daily wear piece...


----------



## ShawntheSheep

Covered in thumb prints and muck like they always end up after a bit of yardwork









Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolfoscl

Some fun with my friend here:










Best!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head

just picked this up last night;-)


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Good morning from Lake Tahoe.


----------



## tmnc

chrusp said:


> yep. here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com/mytodayswatch


I like your style









Rice and Gravy said:


> Good morning from Lake Tahoe.


Mhmmm, seen this photo on another forum recently 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## iam7head

Almost black dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I'm liking the shark mesh a lot more than the Milanese:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surly Troll

Pic


----------



## ShawntheSheep

Midsize just wears like a feather









Gesendet von meinem CLT-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradurani

2598.80.00 300m chronograph for me!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Voyager57

I just saw this...I hope I'm not too new for the card...looks pretty cool! 2255.80. Original owner from an AD and I've owned it for 11 years.


----------



## boatswain

Voyager57 said:


> I just saw this...I hope I'm not too new for the card...looks pretty cool! 2255.80. Original owner from an AD and I've owned it for 11 years.


Awesome! Looks great


----------



## sanik




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carfanatic991

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

carfanatic991 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that strap on that reference! I favor the black and red color combo regardless, but it makes that black SMPc's red pop!


----------



## t_mac86

Finally received also the bracelet!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

blue waves









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## jlczl

Omega Planet Ocean Chrono on a custom made strap.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

Old faithful


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Enjoying coffee at Zak's Diner...


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## beached

Some of my current and previous Seamaster's:


----------



## boatswain

Apia said:


>


Looks great on the fitted rubber 

I think I may want to try one someday.

What brand is that one? Zealande?


----------



## cybercat

'
Have been wearing my (Seamaster AT) Railmaster 2503.52 since before the weekend, & still today...








'


----------



## TypeSly

Probably going to sell soon this to fund my Rolex OP. :-d


----------



## London006

It's still one of my favourites


----------



## chrusp

holiday









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## koolpep

Added a steel bracelet....


----------



## boatswain

Absolutely loving wearing the 2264 today. I have other shinier newer watches that get a lot of my attention but...this one just feels so right to wear.

I'm considering trying it on a couple of rubber straps I have kicking around tonight for the first time for a little summer adventure mode 




























I have to admit though that a micro adjust clasp would sure come in handy for the summer....

I love the sleek feel on the wrist of the stock integrated clasp though.


----------



## 81sForLife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

I had a chance to play with straps for the first time this evening on my 2264.

First thing I noticed is that the bracelet is a superb fit as it snapped crisply off and on with no stress to the spring bars.

On to the straps...first option was to see if my monta fitted rubber strap would work...looked fantastic for the dry fit but unfortunately it would not quite seat properly. Made me think that a fitted strap would be great...perhaps a Zealande???

Next option, Scurfa Rubber. The bevels and non tapering width looked nice aesthetically but the thick strap lug ends protruded too and detracted from the sleek case.

Tropic? Nope.

Biwi strap from the Halios Seaforth 2?...yes!










Perfect fit at the lugs, filling the gap nicely but not bulging out. The simple thin sleek profile of the strap also complimented the case superbly. The all black look really gives it an understated tool look which I love. . Not a lot of flash happening on the watch. It's just ready for action. The beautiful lyre lugs also stand out brilliantly on a strap.





































A very different feel to the watch and to be honest it feels a bit foreign. Nice though to be able to give the watch such a different personality.

What do you folks think? Good match?

Is there a nice 18mm Omega tang buckle out there?

It ended the night back on its excellent bracelet but I am confident I will get it back on rubber again and maybe try it for an extended run.


----------



## tmnc

On Watchgecko strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

SMP 2264


----------



## boatswain

PS.

It seems there are a good many of us enjoying the "Peter Blake" sword hands and wave dial era SMP in its various iterations, 2254,2264, electric blue, non AC etc...

Is there a thread specifically dedicated to that family of SMP and its owners?

I admittedly don't spend much of my time over here in the Omega forum but I didn't see one. If there isn't one it would be great to start one! Any takers? Or a link to an existing thread?

Cheers!


----------



## Acey

Electric purple 🙂 what a beaut


----------



## boatswain




----------



## kiwi71

boatswain said:


> PS.
> 
> It seems there are a good many of us enjoying the "Peter Blake" sword hands and wave dial era SMP in its various iterations, 2254,2264, electric blue, non AC etc...
> 
> Is there a thread specifically dedicated to that family of SMP and its owners?
> 
> I admittedly don't spend much of my time over here in the Omega forum but I didn't see one. If there isn't one it would be great to start one! Any takers? Or a link to an existing thread?
> 
> Cheers!


There does seem to be a lot of them! Yours looks brand new. Very nice!

I had mine (2254) serviced by Omega USA for the first time this past winter. They changed my hands out. Is it pretty normal for these to have hands with a slightly different shade of "off-white" than the markers? I think it was like that before but I guess I thought after a factory service they might match a little better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Hey, I want to join in on the sword hand fun...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC

Diver 300M on Borealis rubber


----------



## Rice and Gravy

kiwi71 said:


> There does seem to be a lot of them! Yours looks brand new. Very nice!
> 
> I had mine (2254) serviced by Omega USA for the first time this past winter. They changed my hands out. Is it pretty normal for these to have hands with a slightly different shade of "off-white" than the markers? I think it was like that before but I guess I thought after a factory service they might match a little better.
> 
> View attachment 14353461
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was serviced just before I bought it, hands replaced, and my hands are similar but not nearly as obvious.


----------



## King_Neptune

Sorry about the photo. The date function is obscured by the GMT hand.:-s


----------



## Krish47

Seamaster today










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

kiwi71 said:


> There does seem to be a lot of them! Yours looks brand new. Very nice!
> 
> I had mine (2254) serviced by Omega USA for the first time this past winter. They changed my hands out. Is it pretty normal for these to have hands with a slightly different shade of "off-white" than the markers? I think it was like that before but I guess I thought after a factory service they might match a little better.
> 
> View attachment 14353461
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice on yours too!looks great!

Did you have the case refinished at all?

Mine is certainly more loved than brand new especially in hand, but yeah overall it's pretty darn clean for the age.

I wonder if perhaps the new hands use a newer higher grade of C3 (grade a or x1) which will charge more quickly and intensely and therefor take on more of that yellowish glow in daylight when compared with the older dial.

How's the lume on them? Does it appear any different in intensity than the dial or the old hands?

And yeah, I think we better get on that sword hands thread


----------



## househalfman

boatswain said:


> And yeah, I think we better get on that sword hands thread


Don't leave us here though, we like sword hands too!

Here's a recycled picture of my skeleton hands ceramic, hoping to wear it tomorrow...


----------



## boatswain

househalfman said:


> Don't leave us here though, we like sword hands too!
> 
> Here's a recycled picture of my skeleton hands ceramic, hoping to wear it tomorrow...


Of course not!

You can't leave the club!

I'll Still hang out here all the time too. Too many awesome Seamaster out there, I wouldn't want to miss out on them

Most of the other Seamaster models seem to have their own threads so I reckon why not concentrate the  in one spot too as a handy reference point.

And yes, you need to wear that SMPc tomorrow and flood us with pictures


----------



## sculder

Sword hands all the way...


----------



## Zeroedout

Decided to go to the strap box today and try something new. Hard to capture the tones, but I’m open to any feedback anyone’d care to offer...


----------



## boatswain

Zeroedout said:


> Decided to go to the strap box today and try something new. Hard to capture the tones, but I'm open to any feedback anyone'd care to offer...


I like it

The warmth of the leather ties into the gold accents nicely.


----------



## mnf67

GMT today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Ok did it 










Started a

" Seamaster Sword Hands Club " thread here in the Omega subforum for anyone interested.

Hopefully it is a place where people can share pics, thoughts, questions, wisdom and enthusiasm when it comes to all things sword hands.

Of course it is all part of this great Seamaster family and club!!


----------



## kiwi71

boatswain said:


> Very nice on yours too!looks great!
> 
> Did you have the case refinished at all?
> 
> Mine is certainly more loved than brand new especially in hand, but yeah overall it's pretty darn clean for the age.
> 
> I wonder if perhaps the new hands use a newer higher grade of C3 (grade a or x1) which will charge more quickly and intensely and therefor take on more of that yellowish glow in daylight when compared with the older dial.
> 
> How's the lume on them? Does it appear any different in intensity than the dial or the old hands?
> 
> And yeah, I think we better get on that sword hands thread


My case was pretty clean before the service and I know the current trends are to leave everything unpolished, but somehow I let the watchmaker at the Omega Boutique convince me to agree to a "very light polish". There were really no significant dings or scratches so I'm fairly confident I didn't lose much metal. They didn't replace the bezel or crystal, only the hands and crown.

Can't say I notice any major difference in intensity between the hands and markers, maybe a tiny bit.

Here's a pic before the service:








And a current lume shot:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whyboddau

Had some beach time this week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple

Omega Seamaster Railmaster in the reeds, Park Hama'ayanot, Nir David, Israel


----------



## colonelpurple

*Omega Seamaster Railmaster in the reeds*
_ - Park Hama'ayanot, Nir David, Israel_


----------



## chrusp

i changed clasp to smaller one in my smpc
feels better now









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## wooly88

Zeroedout said:


> Decided to go to the strap box today and try something new. Hard to capture the tones, but I'm open to any feedback anyone'd care to offer...


Agreed. Looks great with the two toned bezel. Love that watch.


----------



## 68Deluxe

chrusp said:


> i changed clasp to smaller one in my smpc
> feels better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


I absolutely hate the bracelet on mine. I also have a new Speedmaster and compared the bracelets. The Seamaster links and clasp have much sharper edges that dig into my wrist. Add in the much longer clasp and it is probably the most uncomfortable bracelet I have ever worn. Buying a Barton strap today and may try an Isofrane.


----------



## 68Deluxe

chrusp said:


> i changed clasp to smaller one in my smpc
> feels better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


I absolutely hate the bracelet on mine. I also have a new Speedmaster and compared the bracelets. The Seamaster links and clasp have much sharper edges that dig into my wrist. Add in the much longer clasp and it is probably the most uncomfortable bracelet I have ever worn. Buying a Barton strap today and may try an Isofrane.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Tom vanDal

Just wanted to say "hi" to this thread and the community with my first Omega obtained yesterday.
Omega Watches already catched my attention back in the Pierce Brosnan Bond era.
A couple of years ago I was really into the Aqua Terra line up with that gorgeous textured dial. Tried them on several times but I never pulled the trigger.

Fast forward another couple of years and Omega came up with that new diver 300m in 2018: Master Chronometer, 25year refresh of the diver, two tone done right, size and wrist presence spot on for my taste.
Without further ado, here's my diver aka "Goldeneye":


----------



## Palo

Anyone have pics of heir midsize on rubber?

Looking at buying a new strap. Trying to find one that’s not silicone, want one that’s a little stiffer. If anyone is familiar with uncle seiko GL831, something of that material or his waffle strap. 

I might have to settle for a Barton tho. I do like Barton, but like I said I want something stiffer


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## chrusp

some makros









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Travelller

_Friday's choice :-!_


----------



## busch12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Tom vanDal said:


> Just wanted to say "hi" to this thread and the community with my first Omega obtained yesterday.
> Omega Watches already catched my attention back in the Pierce Brosnan Bond era.
> A couple of years ago I was really into the Aqua Terra line up with that gorgeous textured dial. Tried them on several times but I never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Fast forward another couple of years and Omega came up with that new diver 300m in 2018: Master Chronometer, 25year refresh of the diver, two tone done right, size and wrist presence spot on for my taste.
> Without further ado, here's my diver aka "Goldeneye":
> 
> View attachment 14359539
> 
> View attachment 14359541


Congratulations! Looks great.

I agree that watch does do two-tone right.


----------



## boatswain

chrusp said:


> some makros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## dub82

My First Omega


----------



## cybercat

'

42mm PO 2500, nicely slim compared to later models ...









Comfortable too on OEM 8500 bracelet with the micro-adjustable clasp fitted ' ' :-! 
(& original 952 endlinks)








'


----------



## sanik




----------



## Furball

either it's the Mt Washington lava flow in central Oregon, or it's another planet, not sure #Seamaster


----------



## boatswain




----------



## busch12

Never has a nato changed the look of a watch so much for me. So much polish with the bracelet and bezel and a quick strap change really makes the dial pop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## big_aug

I really want to get one of the Omega Seamaster 300 Divers with the grey dial, the master chronometer 8800 movement, and the see through case back (current version). You guys think I'd be able to get one for $3000 used? I've been watching watch recon a lot to get a feel for prices but that version is never available. Hoping that maybe they'll be some pop up after folks had them a while or maybe after new models next year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Haven't looked back since putting the SMPc on OEM rubber. The bracelet is super comfortable, but I desk dive a lot and all the marks were killing me inside. So this will remain on the rubber strap for the time being!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## anrex

th/


----------



## chrusp

lunch with a friend









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## irish0625

big_aug said:


> I really want to get one of the Omega Seamaster 300 Divers with the grey dial, the master chronometer 8800 movement, and the see through case back (current version). You guys think I'd be able to get one for $3000 used? I've been watching watch recon a lot to get a feel for prices but that version is never available. Hoping that maybe they'll be some pop up after folks had them a while or maybe after new models next year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I just got a black ceramic one for $3,800 brand new with box and papers so I think you could find one used around $3k

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Have a great weekend guys










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601

What nato is this, please?


----------



## mario24601

cybercat said:


> '
> 
> 42mm PO 2500, nicely slim compared to later models ...
> 
> View attachment 14362101
> 
> 
> Comfortable too on OEM 8500 bracelet with the micro-adjustable clasp fitted ' ' :-!
> (& original 952 endlinks)
> 
> View attachment 14362057
> 
> '


What nato is this please?


----------



## cybercat

'
Hi Mario,

This one?









It's not actually a 'NATO' : It's a 1:1 recreation of the 1970'S Apollo-Era short NASA watchband using period materials.
Ordered from Kizzi Precision Flightgear in UK early last year, after joining the waiting list a while before.

https://www.seb12100030.com/collections/short/products/seb12100030-210-with-1970s-vintage-tapeKrizza Prescision Flightgear

(Unfortunately I don't have my old Speedy any more, but it also fits the 42mm 2500 PO)

The name of this version is : "Short NASA watchband (latest mil-spec loop tape) - Ink stamped on gray/green tape"

"Borrowed" photos :

























'


----------



## big_aug

irish0625 said:


> Well I just got a black ceramic one for $3,800 brand new with box and papers so I think you could find one used around $3k
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That's good news. I'll probably be able to find one even cheaper then. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

She's a low light beauty.

Never call your wife that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

summer









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## ThaWatcher

Been ages since i wore this.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acey

Say hello to my little friend


----------



## Tom vanDal

Acey said:


> Say hello to my little friend


black dials <3 
my friend „waves" back to yours


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Apia




----------



## gmads

Trying out a Eulit perlon:


----------



## WatchEater666

1976 Seamaster.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Apia said:


>


What strap is that. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo.patel

Omega seamaster GMT 50th anniversary edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

ILiveOnWacker said:


> What strap is that. Looks great!


Hi, it's a Zealande rubber strap. It's my company so don't hesitate if you have questions, I am at your disposal.


----------



## boatswain

Apia said:


> Hi, it's a Zealande rubber strap. It's my company so don't hesitate if you have questions, I am at your disposal.


I've been thinking of trying out a Zealande for my 2264. 

Could you show a picture of it on your 2254 from a side profile so I can get an idea of how quickly the strap curves down from the lugs?

I find some fitted straps bulge out too far from the lugs therefore leaving a gap on the wrist.

Thanks!


----------



## oly2b




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Apia said:


> Hi, it's a Zealande rubber strap. It's my company so don't hesitate if you have questions, I am at your disposal.


Looks awesome. Too rich for my blood to try out a rubber strap though!

I think the teal one is calling my name!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

Plato is modeling my Aqua Terra Ryder Cup.


----------



## wooly88

Fellows said:


> View attachment 14393513
> 
> 
> Plato is modeling my Aqua Terra Ryder Cup.


Awesome watch and dog!


----------



## Fellows

wooly88 said:


> Awesome watch and dog!


Thanks!


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## FBMJ

1966

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Black and blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

Just received this yesterday. I've never had a two toned watch nor any jewelry with gold. (Im not a jewelry guy). The Sedna gold is just subtle enough but ads enough color to keep it interesting for me. Very happy.


----------



## koolpep

wooly88 said:


> Just received this yesterday. I've never had a two toned watch nor any jewelry with gold. (Im not a jewelry guy). The Sedna gold is just subtle enough but ads enough color to keep it interesting for me. Very happy.


Lovely watch.... and quite versatile too, so far I out three different straps on it like here: 
A new Omega - pretty darn excited 
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=49632521&share_type=t

And they all look nice...


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## galliano




----------



## cybercat

'
Dark & dingy weekend...








'


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Was anyone able to fit Omega deployant on Zealande strap? Can you please show some pics on how it looks from underside. Thanks!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

boatswain said:


> I've been thinking of trying out a Zealande for my 2264.
> 
> Could you show a picture of it on your 2254 from a side profile so I can get an idea of how quickly the strap curves down from the lugs?
> 
> I find some fitted straps bulge out too far from the lugs therefore leaving a gap on the wrist.
> 
> Thanks!


Always happy to help you out. Let me know if you need more pics.
I think the case is the same as your 2264. 
Very comfortable strap. It tapers down to 17.5 instead of 18mm so (generic) buckle has some gap. 
7inch wrist. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fellows

Beach accessories.


----------



## boatswain

DuckaDiesel said:


> Always happy to help you out. Let me know if you need more pics.
> I think the case is the same as your 2264.
> Very comfortable strap. It tapers down to 17.5 instead of 18mm so (generic) buckle has some gap.
> 7inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Super helpful! Thanks 

Looks great. I like how it drops down quickly from the lugs and also gets nice and thin which probably allows it to wear great.

That's a bit odd and disappointing about the buckle gap though at this price point.

It would be a great summer strap for the 2264 as the bracelet gets snug on hot days especially without any micro adjusts.

Thinking about it....


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## carfanatic991

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on a speedy bracelet. I wonder if the new one with wave dial will still fit the speedy bracelet or the 20mm planet ocean bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

DuckaDiesel said:


> Always happy to help you out. Let me know if you need more pics.
> I think the case is the same as your 2264.
> Very comfortable strap. It tapers down to 17.5 instead of 18mm so (generic) buckle has some gap.
> 7inch wrist.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thank you for this feedback ��
Concerning the loop, if you move it a little bit, the game will be restarted on both sides and it will hardly show anymore... it's often the same thing on many bracelets.
In addition, always with the objective of constantly improving our products, we have developed and produced a new pin buckle that will be available in about 1.5 months.


----------



## Apia

Double message


----------



## DuckaDiesel

boatswain said:


> Super helpful! Thanks
> 
> Looks great. I like how it drops down quickly from the lugs and also gets nice and thin which probably allows it to wear great.
> 
> That's a bit odd and disappointing about the buckle gap though at this price point.
> 
> It would be a great summer strap for the 2264 as the bracelet gets snug on hot days especially without any micro adjusts.
> 
> Thinking about it....


I am actually more dissapointed about the generic buckle but sounds like they ll offer a different one in the future.
You cannot really see the gap when you are wearing but I agree that at this price point it does need to be flawless.
It is very comfortable and length is perfect for my wrist, there is no tail visible which I cant stand.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

I will keep my eyes out for the new zealande buckle. Good to know.

Also Duckadiesel, I also loathe long strap tails, so that's good hearing 

Hard to get a strap length that pleases everyone though.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Palo

Wish zealande would make an 18mm strap, or any company for that matter. Would love a fitted strap for my midsize.


----------



## Travelller

Today, desk-diving with my SM300MC |>


----------



## Rgstar28

I would really like to see an updated 2254 with ceramic bezel/dial and maybe applied markers - and the new movement. That would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## Patent Guy

Decisions,decisions...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88

Loving mine!


----------



## Krish47

Yesterday's snap










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## miggy8822

new seamaster owner as of yester-yesterday!


----------



## miggy8822

.


----------



## mario24601

300


----------



## bingo.patel

Speedy day!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

I'm a big fan of zealande, I have a black and blue one. Fits amazing, conforms to your wrist no matter the size, buckle is nice and thick but it is generic (fine for me) rubber does not stick to your wrist when you sweat or it gets wet.

You will not be disappointed.

I am curious to what the new buckle will look like, or have branding in it.

Side note, the AP was beautiful, but just to big of a watch for my 7.25 wrist, which is wild, just felt huge.


----------



## WatchEater666

ac921ol said:


> I'm a big fan of zealande, I have a black and blue one. Fits amazing, conforms to your wrist no matter the size, buckle is nice and thick but it is generic (fine for me) rubber does not stick to your wrist when you sweat or it gets wet.
> 
> You will not be disappointed.
> 
> I am curious to what the new buckle will look like, or have branding in it.
> 
> Side note, the AP was beautiful, but just to big of a watch for my 7.25 wrist, which is wild, just felt huge.


Yeah the APs wear very large and look terrible on most people.


----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Leather and diver .. I know a lot of people will frown .. but I Love it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Apia said:


>


Where did you get that from. It's lovely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

asrar.merchant said:


> Where did you get that from. It's lovely
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, it's an Omega Diver 300m Peter Blake with a Zealande rubber strap ☺ I'm the CEO of Zealande


----------



## Apia

bingo.patel said:


> Speedy day!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great dial &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## mario24601

Sorry had to post one more. I just love this dial!


----------



## Apia

ac921ol said:


> I'm a big fan of zealande, I have a black and blue one. Fits amazing, conforms to your wrist no matter the size, buckle is nice and thick but it is generic (fine for me) rubber does not stick to your wrist when you sweat or it gets wet.
> 
> You will not be disappointed.
> 
> I am curious to what the new buckle will look like, or have branding in it.
> 
> Side note, the AP was beautiful, but just to big of a watch for my 7.25 wrist, which is wild, just felt huge.


Thanks for your support.
I'm going to London soon ;-)


----------



## joseph80




----------



## pdaigle

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 14410051


Fantastic shot! I just got mine back from Omega service and need to take some updated snaps of it to share....looks so awesome when they are like this and I've not been wanting to wear it. HA!


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zircular

After many years of admiring, there was a momentary lapse of self control. I'm not sorry. My first Omega:









Many reasons I chose this one. Newer Seamasters are absolutely gorgeous...may own one day...but I've always loved the sword hand style. And I think I've finally found a bracelet to rival the comfort of my 19 year old Tag Link, which is amazing. I've soured a bit on mechanical movements lately...just a personal priorities thing...so a humble quartz ticker checks another box. Pleasant surprises: the lines of this case are sublime, and I never noticed the arc of the two polished bits until I had it in my hands. And I really like how the clasp blends cleanly into the rest of the bracelet rather than folding across it like a totally separate component.

I've had (still have) plenty of watches that I enjoyed for various reasons, but this one is in its own league.


----------



## kyledemo

Today, tomorrow, Monday, Tuesday, Wed....

Well, you get the idea 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

zircular said:


> After many years of admiring, there was a momentary lapse of self control. I'm not sorry. My first Omega:
> 
> View attachment 14412957
> 
> 
> Many reasons I chose this one. Newer Seamasters are absolutely gorgeous...may own one day...but I've always loved the sword hand style. And I think I've finally found a bracelet to rival the comfort of my 19 year old Tag Link, which is amazing. I've soured a bit on mechanical movements lately...just a personal priorities thing...so a humble quartz ticker checks another box. Pleasant surprises: the lines of this case are sublime, and I never noticed the arc of the two polished bits until I had it in my hands. And I really like how the clasp blends cleanly into the rest of the bracelet rather than folding across it like a totally separate component.
> 
> I've had (still have) plenty of watches that I enjoyed for various reasons, but this one is in its own league.


Congrats! 

It looks to be in excellent shape 

And excellent points all around


----------



## TigerDore

Apia said:


> Hello, it's an Omega Diver 300m Peter Blake with a Zealande rubber strap ☺ I'm the CEO of Zealande


That's a beautiful strap! I just visited your site, but I didn't find what I was hoping for. Do you plan to make a fitted strap for this model?


----------



## Titan II

TigerDore said:


> Apia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, it's an Omega Diver 300m Peter Blake with a Zealande rubber strap ☺ I'm the CEO of Zealande
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful strap! I just visited your site, but I didn't find what I was hoping for. Do you plan to make a fitted strap for this model?
> 
> View attachment 14413523
Click to expand...

I would be interested in this as well.









René


----------



## Apia

TigerDore said:


> That's a beautiful strap! I just visited your site, but I didn't find what I was hoping for. Do you plan to make a fitted strap for this model?
> 
> View attachment 14413523


Thanks a lot.
We are thinking about developing a model for this very beautiful SM300, probably for 2020.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Krish47

Saturday










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tnvol83

Satin brushed


----------



## Apia




----------



## Turpinr

2531-80.The most comfortable 'on the wrist' watch that I've got


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHulkD

Just joined the club....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldGeek

Player 2 has joined the game.


----------



## tnvol83

Fully brushed makes this even better.


----------



## mario24601

tnvol83 said:


> Fully brushed makes this even better.
> 
> View attachment 14420535


Did you brush it yourself? Looks great.


----------



## CallMeJarob




----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## stockae92

Speedmaster X-33


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Yeah bracelet is awesome but damn it this guy is a strap monster.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbugr

I was gifted a dream watch of mine


----------



## Oldbugr

It was a retirement gift


----------



## boatswain

Oldbugr said:


> It was a retirement gift


Fantastic! Congratulations all around


----------



## tnvol83

mario24601 said:


> Did you brush it yourself? Looks great.


Yes sir.

Bergeon satin finishing wheel. I use the same one on my oyster bracelets.

love the sheen it gives.


----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Love how the SMPc's lacquer dial plays with the light...super dynamic 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> Love how the SMPc's lacquer dial plays with the light...super dynamic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has Omega hired you yet for product photography ?


----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> Has Omega hired you yet for product photography ?


I wish lol...How cool would that be?!


----------



## Krish47

boatswain said:


> Has Omega hired you yet for product photography ?


They should hire him , if they had not yet done..... ;-)

Always outstanding pics..... :-!


----------



## Mreal75

Krish47 said:


> They should hire him , if they had not yet done..... ;-)
> 
> Always outstanding pics..... :-!


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Mreal75 said:


> Love how the SMPc's lacquer dial plays with the light...super dynamic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1
One of your previous pics pushed me over the edge.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

DuckaDiesel said:


> +1
> One of your previous pics pushed me over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Congrats, looks great! I'm glad I could give you a little nudge 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

Aquaterra Sunday.










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo

Also an AT Saturday. On my freshly full brushed bracelet 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

kyledemo said:


> Also an AT Saturday. On my freshly full brushed bracelet
> View attachment 14436037
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Mate,

Brushed bracelet looks nice mate. :-!:-!

May i ask how did you get it brushed ?


----------



## journeyforce

Seamaster AT Quartz

I lost the battle against the metal band that came on this watch. Depending on how it was adjusted it was ether a bit too loose or a bit too tight. i cried uncle and put it on a nylon strap and banished the original bracelet to the Omega box.


----------



## kyledemo

Krish47 said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Brushed bracelet looks nice mate. :-!:-!
> 
> May i ask how did you get it brushed ?


Thanks!! This is the third bracelet that I've banished the polish monster from. Scotch brite pads, 1000, and 1500 grit wet or dry sandpaper, and plenty of time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## sanik




----------



## mario24601

Still one of my favorites!


----------



## Stevaroni

2254.50.....


----------



## boatswain

Adding 10 = 2264.50.00


----------



## phaphaphooey

I am loving the SMPc in the thread.


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

I still adore this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

SMP 200









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded

Happy Wednesday


----------



## bingo.patel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Sassi

May I ask your oppinion. How do you think the 36mm Seamaster wears on my 7.25" wrist? After buying my Datejust 36mm I have really started to like smaller watches. To me the 42mm Seamaster feels jut too big, but is the 36mm a little too small as a diver for me? Maybe 38mm would be optimal if only it existed.

















Here is a 46mm Grand Seiko for comparison.









And here my DJ36.


----------



## TagTime

Sassi said:


> May I ask your oppinion. How do you think the 36mm Seamaster wears on my 7.25" wrist? After buying my Datejust 36mm I have really started to like smaller watches. To me the 42mm Seamaster feels jut too big, but is the 36mm a little too small as a diver for me? Maybe 38mm would be optimal if only it existed.
> 
> View attachment 14471007
> 
> 
> View attachment 14471023
> 
> 
> Here is a 46mm Grand Seiko for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 14471019
> 
> 
> And here my DJ36.
> 
> View attachment 14471061


I think they all look fine. Can't really say that the 36mm looks too small. Overall case (l-t-l) and bracelet look are okay by me. All fine choices.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Shanemcclure508

Looks like I’ve got a pretty old seamaster way different look compared to the new style


----------



## Moss28

Looks good. I thought it was the 41 until I read the post. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## phaphaphooey

Sassi said:


> May I ask your oppinion. How do you think the 36mm Seamaster wears on my 7.25" wrist? After buying my Datejust 36mm I have really started to like smaller watches. To me the 42mm Seamaster feels jut too big, but is the 36mm a little too small as a diver for me? Maybe 38mm would be optimal if only it existed.
> 
> View attachment 14471007
> 
> 
> View attachment 14471023
> 
> 
> Here is a 46mm Grand Seiko for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 14471019
> 
> 
> And here my DJ36.
> 
> View attachment 14471061


Maybe a hair small but it really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## phaphaphooey

Sassi said:


> May I ask your oppinion. How do you think the 36mm Seamaster wears on my 7.25" wrist? After buying my Datejust 36mm I have really started to like smaller watches. To me the 42mm Seamaster feels jut too big, but is the 36mm a little too small as a diver for me? Maybe 38mm would be optimal if only it existed.
> 
> View attachment 14471007
> 
> 
> View attachment 14471023
> 
> 
> Here is a 46mm Grand Seiko for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 14471019
> 
> 
> And here my DJ36.
> 
> View attachment 14471061


Maybe a hair small but it really comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Apia




----------



## texans93




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Teppka

GMT today


----------



## Msiekierski

Just got it in a trade, and absolutely love it! True classic. Here on an Omega mesh


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

"Bond".....


----------



## Teppka

Also Bond


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Msiekierski

Today on RubberB. This thing is super comfortable


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Msiekierski said:


> Today on RubberB. This thing is super comfortable


Now that's sweet....


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Msiekierski said:


> Today on RubberB. This thing is super comfortable


Now that's sweet....


----------



## ThaWatcher

Spending some time with the seamaster.


----------



## Bso

Seamaster and my new baby Burmese!


----------



## Alicewake

This is my first post. I recently acquired an older Seamaster. It's stainless steel with a hellow explorer face. Other than that, I dont know anything about it. It's being serviced at my watchmaker now but it did run and keep time. I'm ashamed to say how much I paid for it . Any thoughts on age and value would be appreciated.


----------



## Faceless Man

Let me introduce you to my Seamaster SMPC

View attachment Seamaster-Zealande.jpg


----------



## Teppka

Can't take it off for the whole week.


----------



## Faceless Man

And in red

View attachment DSC_0271.jpg


----------



## Madstacks

Well i officially joined this club today - Was all set to buy grey market but the AD was £200 more, but for my first luxury watch purchase I went with them.


----------



## Teppka

Madstacks said:


> Well i officially joined this club today - Was all set to buy grey market but the AD was £200 more, but for my first luxury watch purchase I went with them.
> 
> View attachment 14496305


Congratulations, awesome watch. Wear it in good health.


----------



## koolpep

Sunny day in Dubai....

Busy at work 28th floor....


----------



## J3ffhom

Grey matching?









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doddste




----------



## Audy




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Apia




----------



## Dalll

Apia said:


>


 Nice !!!!
What strap is this? 
I have a 2264.50 (quartz) and looking for a rubber strap !

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

Dalll said:


> Nice !!!!
> What strap is this?
> I have a 2264.50 (quartz) and looking for a rubber strap !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


It's a Zealande Rubber strap ;-) 
https://www.zealande.com/en/rubber-...5-tang_buckle-brushed/27-color_bracelet-black


----------



## PowerChucker

I'm in love! Now that it's back from Omega Service Center, I'm more in love with it!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micmicmotorbike

8500 PO 42mm


----------



## Micmicmotorbike

My blue smp-c I regret letting go.


----------



## Micmicmotorbike

The pic of the black smp-c on red rubber is absolutely stunning. And amazing pic!! Making me think I want a black one now.


----------



## PowerChucker

Micmicmotorbike said:


> The pic of the black smp-c on red rubber is absolutely stunning. And amazing pic!! Making me think I want a black one now.


its funny, your pic is making me want a Blue one!


----------



## lukeap69

The navy blue alligator strap really works with my blue AT 8500 38.5mm. This is my favourite combo on most occasions.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Back on the bracelet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

chriscentro said:


>


----------



## Sassi

Got my new SMPc 36.25mm in black today. Here are some first photos of it on my wrist and a comparison shot with my DJ36. :-d


----------



## pdaigle

Sassi said:


> Got my new SMPc 36.25mm in black today. Here are some first photos of it on my wrist and a comparison shot with my DJ36. :-d
> 
> View attachment 14514843


VERY nice addition to your watch collection! To me, to compare the SMPc to the DJ36 is like comparing apples to bananas - a better comparison would be to a 36 Omega Aqua Terra like this: https://www.omegawatches.com/watch-omega-seamaster-aqua-terra-mid-size-chronometer-25045000

I know it might be to show size difference between two 36's from different manufacturers, but it just appears to me that Aqua Terra would be a straight up, head to head comparative style and size watch.

All that said, I really love that SMPc - deep blacks, nice ceramic nick resistant bezel, applied logo and indices and of course the signature bond style bracelet....they just make for a gorgeous watch!


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Sassi




----------



## johnnywash1

"Upgraded" from an SMPc to this. I love the watch in images, but it might wear a bit large for me. I find myself missing the older model, anyone else?


----------



## johnnywash1

"Upgraded" from an SMPc to this. I love the watch in images, but it might wear a bit large for me. I find myself missing the older model, anyone else?

View attachment 14518855


----------



## johnnywash1

Micmicmotorbike said:


> My blue smp-c I regret letting go.


Yes! I regret letting mine go to. Now I'm on the hunt...


----------



## DKS2375

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I can post this here, right?

My new to me Seamaster Railmaster Coax. Just came in today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous

Back on the bracelet









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dankovfilm1

Officially joined the club today. My first Omega, and I'm very pleased!


----------



## TagTime

dankovfilm1 said:


> Officially joined the club today. My first Omega, and I'm very pleased!
> View attachment 14523989
> View attachment 14523991


Welcome! Congratulations with acquiring that beautiful piece and enjoy wearing it.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## twintop

Celebrating GlobalJamesBondDay with the SMP


----------



## Titan II

deepsea03 said:


>


That's a gorgeous combo, and a fantastic photo. Well done !!

René


----------



## deepsea03

Titan II said:


> That's a gorgeous combo, and a fantastic photo. Well done !!
> 
> René


Thank you


----------



## duc

A few pages back, Alexandre of Zealande posted a terrific snap of his Peter Blake on a Zealande. Well, that was all it took:









Presentation is simply unmatched.

















Materials are excellent and comfortable.









Nice!


----------



## omega1300

twintop said:


> Celebrating GlobalJamesBondDay with the SMP
> 
> View attachment 14525289


That's a fun shot! Cheers to Bond Day! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

twintop said:


> Celebrating GlobalJamesBondDay with the SMP
> 
> View attachment 14525289


What a great shot! Well done, sir!


----------



## Furball




----------



## boatswain

duc said:


> A few pages back, Alexandre of Zealande posted a terrific snap of his Peter Blake on a Zealande. Well, that was all it took:
> 
> View attachment 14526373
> 
> 
> Presentation is simply unmatched.
> 
> View attachment 14526375
> 
> 
> View attachment 14526377
> 
> 
> Materials are excellent and comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 14526381
> 
> 
> Nice!


That's great!

I'm considering getting one for mine as well.

Keep the pics and thoughts coming


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Teppka

SM300m


----------



## Apia

duc said:


> A few pages back, Alexandre of Zealande posted a terrific snap of his Peter Blake on a Zealande. Well, that was all it took:
> 
> View attachment 14526373
> 
> 
> Presentation is simply unmatched.
> 
> View attachment 14526375
> 
> 
> View attachment 14526377
> 
> 
> Materials are excellent and comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 14526381
> 
> 
> Nice!


Thanks a lot Charles and welcome to the Zealande Club.

I'm so fan of my Peter Blake too... and my first Omega was that one... à James Bond girl


----------



## Boondoggle




----------



## that 1 guy

Peter Blake on Zealande strap with some Halloween mood.







Really like the Zealande strap, it's very comfortable. As said earlier the presentation is off the charts.


----------



## dealta66

Love the watch, triggered by the printed index.


----------



## 5661nicholas

johnnywash1 said:


> "Upgraded" from an SMPc to this. I love the watch in images, but it might wear a bit large for me. I find myself missing the older model, anyone else?
> 
> View attachment 14518855


I got to try one on at an AD while wearing my 2255.....knew immediately it wore too large. Main issue I had was the bracelet.....essentially no tapering, disappointing. Everything else though as far as build quality was tops.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

SMPc


----------



## Orisginal

SMPc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natosteve

Not many pics of the grey... love this but the pics of the old SMPc black are calling me. It's like looking into a ink pot so black. Is their build fit and feel as good as this new SMP ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo




----------



## Teppka

natosteve said:


> Not many pics of the grey... love this but the pics of the old SMPc black are calling me. It's like looking into a ink pot so black. Is their build fit and feel as good as this new SMP ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is some hot combo, exactly the Nato strap I was looking for my grey dial SM300m. Could you post some wrist shots? Also few to understand how tall the watch on Nato is. Many thanks.


----------



## chrusp

on the boat









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Teppka

300m


----------



## natosteve

Teppka said:


> This is some hot combo, exactly the Nato strap I was looking for my grey dial SM300m. Could you post some wrist shots? Also few to understand how tall the watch on Nato is. Many thanks.












Here you go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Teppka

Thanks


----------



## househalfman




----------



## gmads




----------



## dosei




----------



## sager

dosei said:


>


Love the picture!!


----------



## Furball




----------



## natosteve

diver 300 keeping cool with an #omegaNATO


----------



## mario24601

that 1 guy said:


> Peter Blake on Zealande strap with some Halloween mood.
> View attachment 14530297
> 
> Really like the Zealande strap, it's very comfortable. As said earlier the presentation is off the charts.


Guess I've been away awhile, had not seen the Zealande. Worth the price? Fits 2254 and 2264?


----------



## Sassi

Have you guys tested the power reserve of your 2500 movements? I just completed a PR test on my new SMPc 36.25mm. As a positive surprise its 2500D movement ran for 54 hours and 50 minutes. That is quite a bit more than the rated 48 hours. :-!


----------



## Furball

.


----------



## mtb2104

This wears like pajamas


----------



## chrusp

diving tools









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Furball




----------



## Redsnake

Planet Ocean Chronograph...


----------



## Micmicmotorbike

SMPc on white rubber


----------



## Micmicmotorbike

Current PO situation 8500


----------



## Bso

I’m blown away by the accuracy of the 8800 movement. I always place the watch dial down when I take it off at night.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Seamasters are the best!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Picture is from yesterday.

This watch often makes me question why I want other watches.


----------



## that 1 guy

Rice and Gravy said:


> Picture is from yesterday.
> 
> This watch often makes me question why I want other watches.
> 
> View attachment 14552579


I understand that sentiment. The size is perfect, good looks, and very reasonable price.


----------



## that 1 guy

mario24601 said:


> Guess I've been away awhile, had not seen the Zealande. Worth the price? Fits 2254 and 2264?


Let me start by saying that I don't believe there is a rubber strap made by anyone that is worth more than $50.00. Now as far as Zealande straps go they make a number of straps that are specific to Omega watches. The presentation is great and the strap feels very supple yet solid and allows the watch to sit against the wrist. The model I have is specifically made for the 2264 so it should also fit the 2254. As an added bonus it also perfectly fits my Aqua Terra 2517.50. For my wrist the holes are perfectly spaced. I like the strap very much and will be purchasing some of the other colors for variety. Am I paying too much for a rubber strap? Maybe, but as with any hobby it is not always about what makes sense, but about what appeals on a personal level.


----------



## Sassi

Just got the three step adjustable clasp for my 36.25mm SMPc. :-!

















Here is the stock clasp for comparison. The adjustable one is a bit wider and thicker.


----------



## berni29

Hello,

I don't often post in this forum, my wife has a lovely SS aqua terra with an MOP dial and diamond markers, so I do like Omega.

Today I bought this 36.5mm ? Seamaster secondhand with my daughter. Can anyone tell me the exact reference number for this model and when it was likely to have been produced?

Thanks in advance and she loves it. He everyday watch up to now has been a 1970's TAG Pro 1000 with the full lume dial.

Is there anything to know or quirks in particular about these watches?




























Thanks in advance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29

Hello again.

The obligatory wrist shot post sizing. They are a bit of a PITA to resize.

Does anyone know the exact size of the spring bars? I had to replace one and it seems a shade thin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

A few more shots of the adjustable clasp on the watch.


----------



## Chris.t

My Seamaster that I bought in 2003


----------



## Chris.t

My Seamaster that I bought in 2003

View attachment 14561289


----------



## sanik




----------



## v1triol

berni29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't often post in this forum, my wife has a lovely SS aqua terra with an MOP dial and diamond markers, so I do like Omega.
> 
> Today I bought this 36.5mm ? Seamaster secondhand with my daughter. Can anyone tell me the exact reference number for this model and when it was likely to have been produced?
> 
> Thanks in advance and she loves it. He everyday watch up to now has been a 1970's TAG Pro 1000 with the full lume dial.
> 
> Is there anything to know or quirks in particular about these watches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2552.20.00 produced between 1993 and 1996, not sure about the springbars.


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## AxeGekko

😘


----------



## Furball




----------



## anonymousmoose

Chris.t said:


> My Seamaster that I bought in 2003
> 
> View attachment 14561289


Wow, I thought mine was worn. Thats one faded bezel. Will you ever send it off to be refinished?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Out of curiosity, what was the last Quartz full-size SMP range?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

2221.80 was a blue SMP with applied indices and name/logo with red Seamaster text


----------



## Dobbler

I've joined the club!


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## sanik




----------



## Relo60

Sunday:-!


----------



## mcs101

Here's mine, it gets a lot of use and abuse. Broke it once but was able to get it repaired and back to work....


----------



## Titan II

Because there can never be too many pictures;









René


----------



## mstnpete

Enjoying a vacation in Venice, Italy!

Cheers...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski

Mcs101, what broke on your seamaster? Is that 2254 or 2264?


----------



## boatswain

mstnpete said:


> Enjoying a vacation in Venice, Italy!
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Wow. Beautiful all around.


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all..Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## s5565313s

Seamaster from Japan 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymoto

This thread needs some Sedna.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

The thread also needs this!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

10:10









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Fokstom

Phenomenato


----------



## nikbrown

I know leather is contentious.... but it's winter and I'm in Ohio. It think it works pretty well in this case


----------



## TagTime

Back on the wrist.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## househalfman




----------



## Apia




----------



## Smith.bryce77

mikeymoto said:


> This thread needs some Sedna.


Best one I've seen


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## kulit..

My SMP 300M 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Jut picked up my first PO. Love it so far


----------



## sickondivers

Electric Blue on Rubber


----------



## anonymousmoose

Does anyone have a list and photo history link of all Seamaster models after the 2531 to now?


----------



## borchard929

sickondivers said:


> Electric Blue on Rubber


Mine says hi









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

have a nice day Guys!









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## anonymousmoose

Bird brain


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Is it a seamaster, aqua terra or a Railmaster?

D - All of the above!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

My trusty old seamaster.


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## twentytwomonk

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Is it a seamaster, aqua terra or a Railmaster?
> 
> D - All of the above!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing is GLORIOUS.


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing shot!


----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> Amazing shot!


Thank you  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## madhatter77

ILiveOnWacker said:


> The thread also needs this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me this is the best incarnation of 300m!


----------



## navjing0614

My reliable timekeeper.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

madhatter77 said:


> For me this is the best incarnation of 300m!


I can't help but to agree!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

twentytwomonk said:


> That thing is GLORIOUS.


Thanks! Love the watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13

Joined the club finally









Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

bricem13 said:


> Joined the club finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


And did so in style! 

Congratulations!


----------



## vystrcil

Love my Seamaster. Bought it a year ago.


----------



## vystrcil

Love my Seamaster. Bought it a year ago.


----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archuk

Miss it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Afternoon all..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads

Seamaster on a Haveston canvas strap:


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA #ElectricBlue


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## ZENSKX781

PO was yesterday's companion









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

For the first time since I don't know when, no Sunday at the office. Still up early, but at least I get to wear my "fat pants" a little longer:


----------



## v1triol




----------



## RhinestoneChow

Got a Nato strap put on.









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeltown

2054 on Speedy-style bracelet and P.O. 8500.


----------



## archuk

The infamous 2531










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

SMPc on OEM rubber for 2018 model

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## heyitsfish

I had a Nero leather strap sitting around, so I decided to swap out the SS for something new. Thoughts?


----------



## rdranade

heyitsfish said:


> I had a Nero leather strap sitting around, so I decided to swap out the SS for something new. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 14647159


That looks amazing. Where did you get the strap??


----------



## v1triol




----------



## joseph80

View attachment 2019_1123_20355400-01.jpeg


----------



## koolpep




----------



## boatswain




----------



## cybercat

'
A walk in the park...









'


----------



## boatswain




----------



## solesman

Great capture! Looks like you have the older blue AR coating on the sapphire 


cybercat said:


> '
> A walk in the park...
> 
> View attachment 14654987
> 
> 
> '


----------



## heyitsfish

rdranade said:


> That looks amazing. Where did you get the strap??


I got it through the _For Sale_ section here. Nero is the strap maker.


----------



## cybercat

solesman said:


> Great capture! Looks like you have the older blue AR coating on the sapphire


Thanks Dan - another lucky shot ' ;-)

No blue AR on this PO, it's a slightly later one (has the 2500D).

Maybe the blue-ish hue was from the sky colour, the angle to it & or the light? 
Fortunately the little camera caught it - another 3 minutes and the light was different again...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/wruw-mega-thread-4537437-post50384655.html#post50384655

Cheers, Will.

'


----------



## solesman

cybercat said:


> Thanks Dan - another lucky shot ' ;-)
> 
> No blue AR on this PO, it's a slightly later one (has the 2500D).
> 
> Maybe the blue-ish hue was from the sky colour, the angle to it & or the light?
> Fortunately the little camera caught it - another 3 minutes and the light was different again...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/wruw-mega-thread-4537437-post50384655.html#post50384655
> 
> Cheers, Will.
> 
> '


I should've figured with the date wheel haha. Nice capture regardless Will 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## boatswain




----------



## solesman

The 2254 glows like a torch!



boatswain said:


>


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## took

Time is a gift...


----------



## solesman

took said:


> Time is a gift...


Looks good on the Speedy/2254 bracelet ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcolesrq

Ti


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Happy Thanksgiving. The dog and I haven't left the couch in 2 hours.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anch

A personal grail. 8500B, blue vertical line dial, date at 3 o'clock and brushed center link bracelet.


----------



## solesman

anch said:


> A personal grail. 8500B, blue vertical line dial, date at 3 o'clock and brushed center link bracelet.
> View attachment 14664033


Congrats on your 'Skyfall' Aqua Terra!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anch

Thanks!


----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294

Omega Seamaster Professional 2018 or whatever other 3737262 names this watch has.










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

Black Friday










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Apia




----------



## Titan II

anch said:


> A personal grail. 8500B, blue vertical line dial, date at 3 o'clock and brushed center link bracelet.
> View attachment 14664033


Congratulations!!

THE best AT...imho. I hope to acquire one of those someday.

Enjoy your Skyfall AT!!

René


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Lou P

Do these old things count? cal 501 ref 2846


----------



## Lou P

This one says Seamaster.








Oh wait!


----------



## Lou P

166.073


----------



## Lou P

176.010


----------



## bingo.patel

Any speedy fans?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

bingo.patel said:


> Any speedy fans?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. And there is a nice thread for them 

Great looking Speedy Reduced


----------



## DaveandStu

This is one of my oldies I have given to my youngest son Jack.he is a NATO guy...definite WIS and photographer ..that I'm definitely not!!
All the best..great pics and pieces
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

DaveandStu said:


> This is one of my oldies I have given to my youngest son Jack.he is a NATO guy...definite WIS and photographer ..that I'm definitely not!!
> All the best..great pics and pieces
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Great to be able to pass it on to family


----------



## archuk




----------



## htrap2294

Always nice surprise to have this peeking under the jacket cuff.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## ChuckSchilling

I've got a very old Seamaster I inherited from my grandfather many years ago. My grandfather worked at Martin Aircraft Corp as a production foreman and was given the watch for his role in the development of the Martin P6M Seamaster seaplane (the program ended in the late 50's). Unfortunately, in my long ago youth I made the mistake of leaving the watch in my pocket when I did a load of clothes and it suffered through both a wash and dry cycle, breaking the crystal and exposing the internals of the watch to the indignities of hot detergent-laden water and the inevitable rust that ensued. I took it to a watchmaker who got it running again, but...I'm pretty sure he replaced the dial and any number of movement parts. Unfortunately, I do not remember what the dial *should* look like (I'm certain it had a Seamaster decoration on it whereas the current dial only has the Omega symbol and the word "Automatic").

Sadly, I have only a few, poor quality photographs of the watch and none of the movement. I work out of town and will not have access to my watch to take better photographs for a few more weeks. Are there any experts here who might help me shed a little light on my watch?


----------



## ChuckSchilling

I believe that the watch in this listing has the same dial my grandfather's watch is supposed to be wearing: https://www.chrono24.com/omega/seamaster-cal-501-steel-automatic-mens-watch-2846--id12733508.htm


----------



## Apia




----------



## navjing0614

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne6176

For work (& recreation perhaps). Dials are perfectly clean and sterile in their appearance. 44m & 43.5mm are just the right size(s) for me.


----------



## boatswain

Airborne6176 said:


> For work (& recreation perhaps). Dials are perfectly clean and sterile in their appearance. 44m & 43.5mm are just the right size(s) for me.


 Very nice 

That's the first I've seen of the new chronograph.


----------



## Smith.bryce77

htrap2294 said:


> Always nice surprise to have this peeking under the jacket cuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


One of the better looking designs imo
Need to get my hands on one soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Love the SMP on a grey nato 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

Mreal75 said:


> Love the SMP on a grey nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely love this shot. I love how Seamaster gives you that 3 dimensional look on some angles, almost as if the hands are sitting in air above the dial, especially when looking at the minute markers.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Mreal75 said:


> Love the SMP on a grey nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely love this shot. I love how Seamaster gives you that 3 dimensional look on some angles, almost as if the hands are sitting in air above the dial, especially when looking at the minute markers.


----------



## Mreal75

Cod Holliday said:


> I absolutely love this shot. I love how Seamaster gives you that 3 dimensional look on some angles, almost as if the hands are sitting in air above the dial, especially when looking at the minute markers.


Thank you! The glossy dial does such a nice job of catching/reflecting light...makes for some really unique shots depending on the angle of the watch or the camera.


----------



## sammers

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this thread as I just picked up my first Omega! Apologies for the poor image, I'll try to get some better ones soon.

Seamaster professional 2254.50

Bracelet needs a half link to fit so it's straps for now.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## Ace_Rimmer

I am wanting to trade out of my 2 line Pelagos to a Seamaster Bond watch because the Pelagos sits high on the wrist and it doesn't always fit under my shirt sleeve, that and I am also bored of it. Anyone here have experience with the Pelagos and the Seamaster 2220.80?


----------



## sammers

Ace_Rimmer said:


> I am wanting to trade out of my 2 line Pelagos to a Seamaster Bond watch because the Pelagos sits high on the wrist and it doesn't always fit under my shirt sleeve, that and I am also bored of it. Anyone here have experience with the Pelagos and the Seamaster 2220.80?


I just put my Pelagos LHD up for sale and bought a 2254 sword hands SMP. It shares the 41mm case with the earlier non-coaxial SMP and I can attest that it's a MUCH more comfortable watch than the Tudor. I loved the Pelagos LHD aesthetically but it wasn't wearable except in a casual t-shirt type setting as it's an annoying bulge even under a sweater sleeve (just my opinion).









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace_Rimmer

sammers said:


> I just put my Pelagos LHD up for sale and bought a 2254 sword hands SMP. It shares the 41mm case with the earlier non-coaxial SMP and I can attest that it's a MUCH more comfortable watch than the Tudor. I loved the Pelagos LHD aesthetically but it wasn't wearable except in a casual t-shirt type setting as it's an annoying bulge even under a sweater sleeve (just my opinion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Very nice indeed. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ace_Rimmer

sammers said:


> I just put my Pelagos LHD up for sale and bought a 2254 sword hands SMP. It shares the 41mm case with the earlier non-coaxial SMP and I can attest that it's a MUCH more comfortable watch than the Tudor. I loved the Pelagos LHD aesthetically but it wasn't wearable except in a casual t-shirt type setting as it's an annoying bulge even under a sweater sleeve (just my opinion).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Very nice indeed! Thanks for the info.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Ace_Rimmer said:


> I am wanting to trade out of my 2 line Pelagos to a Seamaster Bond watch because the Pelagos sits high on the wrist and it doesn't always fit under my shirt sleeve, that and I am also bored of it. Anyone here have experience with the Pelagos and the Seamaster 2220.80?


I realise Tudor are great watches. I can't keep thinking they are a second to Rolex. Logically they are a good choice, I just can't shake the view.

Omega is established in its own right; second to none.

These are my own feelings about the brands.

Stick with the Omega.


----------



## Ace_Rimmer

anonymousmoose said:


> I realise Tudor are great watches. I can't keep thinking they are a second to Rolex. Logically they are a good choice, I just can't shake the view.
> 
> Omega is established in its own right; second to none.
> 
> These are my own feelings about the brands.
> 
> Stick with the Omega.


My thoughts too. I originally wanted a Rolex Sub but could not justify the cost, so I opted for the Pelagos, but I wish I would have gone with the Seamaster now.


----------



## Ace_Rimmer

anonymousmoose said:


> I realise Tudor are great watches. I can't keep thinking they are a second to Rolex. Logically they are a good choice, I just can't shake the view.
> 
> Omega is established in its own right; second to none.
> 
> These are my own feelings about the brands.
> 
> Stick with the Omega.


My thoughts too. I originally wanted a Rolex Sub but could not justify the cost, so I opted for the Pelagos, but I wish I would have gone with the Seamaster now.


----------



## Ace_Rimmer

I don't know why my posts are doubling up^


----------



## Cod Holliday

solesman said:


> Congrats on your 'Skyfall' Aqua Terra!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a beauty. Congratulations. This is definitely on my short list of watches to get. Having owned several different watch brands, I love Omega's presentation the most. The box makes me smile even before I put the watch on my wrist.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## rdranade




----------



## cwfmon




----------



## Moss28




----------



## took

In the field









Time is a gift...


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rice and Gravy

17 days in a row for this. +4.3 seconds over that time.


----------



## navjing0614

Loving mine.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre 300 on its steel bracelet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain

'64


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## Furball

I was born on a Fri 13th, so it's my lucky day. (right?)


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Happy Friday


----------



## Budman2k

My favorite blue dial and one of my favorite watches!


----------



## Dartok22

Furball said:


> I was born on a Fri 13th, so it's my lucky day. (right?)
> 
> View attachment 14698691


Just got one of these as a gift. It is a truly incredible watch.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Roy Hobbs

sammers said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this thread as I just picked up my first Omega! Apologies for the poor image, I'll try to get some better ones soon.
> 
> Seamaster professional 2254.50
> 
> Bracelet needs a half link to fit so it's straps for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Welcome and very nice choice.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## madhatter77

boatswain said:


>




The only thing I wish would be different is the bezel: euther the old 300 design or the new 300M design. But would not say no to it as is


----------



## boatswain

madhatter77 said:


> The only thing I wish would be different is the bezel: euther the old 300 design or the new 300M design. But would not say no to it as is


Yup. If Omega made a new version with a ceramic bezel that would be amazing.


----------



## madhatter77

I don't care so much about ceramics, as for design of the bezel.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Relo60

Happy Sunday:-!


----------



## dub82

boatswain said:


> Yup. If Omega made a new version with a ceramic bezel that would be amazing.


Great Seamaster photographs! What are you using for a camera?


----------



## boatswain

dub82 said:


> Great Seamaster photographs! What are you using for a camera?


Thanks!

Just an old iPhone and a lot of practice


----------



## anonymousmoose

madhatter77 said:


> I don't care so much about ceramics, as for design of the bezel.


I think it depends on the watch. I couldn't imagine a ceramic on the 2264. I can look good on the newer SMPs


----------



## Mariner34

Just received my OSM great white dial here are very first pics.. I believe The great creamic white dial makes this a whole new watch. kinda daytona certainly better looking than Explorer 2 .. love at first sight hope you enjoy pics


----------



## madhatter77

anonymousmoose said:


> I think it depends on the watch. I couldn't imagine a ceramic on the 2264. I can look good on the newer SMPs


Personally I prefer regular metal inserts. One exception for me is Tudor Pelagos which for me is an itch that needs to be scratched one day. I think the bezel is just perfect on the overall design of that watch.


----------



## madhatter77

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just an old iPhone and a lot of practice


This ... just an honest diver with added detail on the dial. And really really nice photos - an old iphone?! Bravo!


----------



## imranbecks

Giving the mesh bracelet a go on my SMP... Loving it and very comfortable!


----------



## boatswain

Mariner34 said:


> Just received my OSM great white dial here are very first pics.. I believe The great creamic white dial makes this a whole new watch. kinda daytona certainly better looking than Explorer 2 .. love at first sight hope you enjoy pics


That's very handsome in white. Congratulations. 

Omega did it right to with making the hands and indices black for strong contrast.


----------



## duc

My apologies if this is a repeat. I saw this on another site and thought it might be appreciated here:


----------



## Mariner34

Thanks much


----------



## househalfman

To sell or to keep?


----------



## navjing0614

imranbecks said:


> Giving the mesh bracelet a go on my SMP... Loving it and very comfortable!


Nice pics. 
If you don't mind, where did you get the mesh bracelet?
TIA.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Lunch time. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

househalfman said:


> To sell or to keep?


Whoa there !

That's going to be a classic. Hang on to it.

PM sent


----------



## anonymousmoose

househalfman said:


> To sell or to keep?


Depends on your feelings for the watch and the circumstances


----------



## twentytwomonk

anonymousmoose said:


> Depends on your feelings for the watch and the circumstances


This. It all comes down to what works for you. I have the same watch, and personally love the size and weight of the SMPC, but that might not be what butters your bread. Can't go wrong either way, go with what makes you happy!


----------



## Apia




----------



## took

Quick shot at work









Time is a gift...


----------



## anonymousmoose

Apia said:


>


That actually looks just fantastic


----------



## Apia

anonymousmoose said:


> That actually looks just fantastic


Thanks a lot  This white color will be available in pre-order soon 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## bigjaymofo

Just picked it up. As comfortable as the rubber strap is, I think I prefer the bracelet.


----------



## boatswain

bigjaymofo said:


> Just picked it up. As comfortable as the rubber strap is, I think I prefer the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14714585
> 
> View attachment 14714587


Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## Covenant

Apia said:


>


That looks amazing!


----------



## fx2243

Thought I'd share a photo of my recently acquired Seamaster, I do like the bracelet but wanted to try it on a rubber strap.

After seeing pictures of Zealande Straps I took a punt...and I'm glad I did. It's very soft, thin and pliable, all advantages for me as previous rubber straps I've tried, e.g Watch Gecko, have been a bit unwieldy and don't conform to the wrist very well. 
The only criticism I have is that it sits slightly proud of the lugs, but it's not noticeable on the wrist so it's a very minor gripe. Anyway, a photo!










The white version will definitely go on the shopping list for summer.


----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA Electric Blue SMP


----------



## navjing0614

My (almost) everyday watch.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

#OMEGA Electric Blue SMP on Rubber


----------



## sanik




----------



## joseph80




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Former owner of Omega Seamaster 36mm with 2500 co-axial movement and wave dial is here ;-);-);-)


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

and this is my daily wearer


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## sanik




----------



## Trel

282 feet below sea level and it's still bone dry. :-d
Electric Blue SM300 Quartz sitting on the salt flats of Badwater Basin in Death Valley National Park, California. 
This watch has now been to the top of Mt. Whitney (elevation 14,505 feet) and the lowest point in North America.


----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

Another...


----------



## househalfman




----------



## navjing0614

My ever reliable companion. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

An older snap, just for the heck of it.


----------



## NotAMomentToLose

Inspired by the new Omega Seamaster 300M 007 edition:









my "Watchco" Seamaster 300 on a Staib steel mesh bracelet.


----------



## BobMartian

OMEGA Seamaster Calendar Bumper Automatic, c.1950s


----------



## delmar39

navjing0614 said:


> My (almost) everyday watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


How do you find the new 42mm? Thinking of upgrading to it currently have the 41mm blue dial SMP...

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Happy new year all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Seamaster Bond "Spectre" Limited Edition ...


----------



## milgauss1349

Happy New Year all










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou P

Seventies Seamaster 176.010 MD


----------



## imranbecks

Here's to a third Seamaster I'm hoping to add in 2020!


----------



## jimkar

Bought a used omega bezel. With bleach and patient the ghost bezel is alive.









Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy

First watch of the new year 2298.80....


----------



## Thomaz71

On a New Zealande Strap. I think it looks really good.









Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy




----------



## BobMartian

OMEGA Seamaster 300 with OMEGA mesh


----------



## thejames1

My two Seamasters














@thejames80


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

delmar39 said:


> How do you find the new 42mm? Thinking of upgrading to it currently have the 41mm blue dial SMP...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


There are few things that I like in the 41mm version:
1st is the size and proportion and 2nd is the color and font of the bezel (less white for lack of better term) but I opted for the 42mm mainly because of the advance movement and technology that goes with it. 
Anti/A magnetic property is a big plus for me. It is also METAS certified and the adjustable clasp is very convenient to use.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

morning coffee









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Orangecurrent

thejames1 said:


> My two Seamasters
> View attachment 14753579
> View attachment 14753583
> 
> 
> @thejames80


Love that blue-dialed 176! Amazing engine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

last night









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Sassi




----------



## boatswain

chrusp said:


> last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


Great photo!


----------



## danielpuerto1099

Blake


----------



## horrij1

Just picked this up.


----------



## koolpep

Still loving my SMP300m two tone in blue....

What a lovely watch.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## danielpuerto1099

It seems I can't upload a picture on my cellphone, is that normal? can someone help me know how to upload a picture on my cellphone, or is it only possible on desktop?
I click on the clip and select the picture, then I hit send but the picture doesn't show on my post.


----------



## boatswain

danielpuerto1099 said:


> It seems I can't upload a picture on my cellphone, is that normal? can someone help me know how to upload a picture on my cellphone, or is it only possible on desktop?
> I click on the clip and select the picture, then I hit send but the picture doesn't show on my post.


I think a lot of folks use the tapatalk app for uploading pics from the phone. If you Arwnt using it it may be worth a try.

Hope that helps


----------



## Titan II

danielpuerto1099 said:


> It seems I can't upload a picture on my cellphone, is that normal? can someone help me know how to upload a picture on my cellphone, or is it only possible on desktop?
> I click on the clip and select the picture, then I hit send but the picture doesn't show on my post.


Hello daniel.

I'm a mental midget (Can I even say that anymore?) when it comes to this kinda stuff, but let me see if I can help...

Once you click on the paperclip the photo will start to load to your post.

Once the photo has finished loading it will be visible on the page, but outside/below the text section of the post.

Move the cursor in the text part of the post and position it where you'd like to place the photo.

Go to the photo below the text part of the post and touch the bottom left corner of the photo. This should transfer the photo into the text part of the post.

If you do not transfer the photo to the text part of the post it can still be view, but will only show up as a blue strip beneath your that reads "Show this thumbnail". The photo can still be viewed by people reading your post, but they must click on the blue strip in order to do so.

I hope this helps and I'm not steering you down the wrong path. If I'm not right about this can someone else please help daniel out?! Thanks!

René


----------



## Relo60

😊😁😄Tuesday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## v1triol




----------



## 10Swiss10

Had the SMPc prior and sold it foolishly. This came in the mail today. Loving the ghost bezel. Never thought I'd like the OG bond look as much but it's a killer with the fade.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch1440

My 17 years old SMP. Pre co-axial.
Only after 11 years needed his first service (his - watches are boys b-))


----------



## 10Swiss10

Bezel looks good!


----------



## navjing0614

Work watch. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayrr

Here are a few from a recent Christmas cruise to the Caribbean. In order: PO "Big Blue", PloProf 1200Ti, and PO Tokyo 2020.


----------



## sickondivers

OMEGA #ElectricBlue #NATO #SMP


----------



## solesman

navjing0614 said:


> Work watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Superb capture of that fine dial ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

bassplayrr said:


> Here are a few from a recent Christmas cruise to the Caribbean. In order: PO "Big Blue", PloProf 1200Ti, and PO Tokyo 2020.
> 
> View attachment 14766401
> 
> View attachment 14766405
> 
> View attachment 14766407


That 'Big Blue' is a perfect vacation watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

solesman said:


> Superb capture of that fine dial ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank for your kind words. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

TTSMPMC


----------



## Yellowdrive

Peaking out on a cold day...


----------



## bassplayrr

solesman said:


> That 'Big Blue' is a perfect vacation watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hear, hear! I agree completely. Love that watch.


----------



## canuckfan33

Brothers on arm!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mariner34

boatswain said:


> Mariner34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my OSM great white dial here are very first pics.. I believe The great creamic white dial makes this a whole new watch. kinda daytona certainly better looking than Explorer 2 .. love at first sight hope you enjoy pics
> 
> 
> 
> That's very handsome in white. Congratulations.
> 
> Omega did it right to with making the hands and indices black for strong contrast.
Click to expand...

Thanks much


----------



## Sotelodon

Finally I can post my Seamaster chrono, whats other straps do you use in yours?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

The Seamaster family.


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Sassi

Midsize SMPc today.


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## navjing0614

This afternoon.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Msiekierski

Those 2254.50s are so photogenic! Every time I think of selling mine, I see one of you guys’ pic and think... hell NO.


----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Haf




----------



## glg

My smpc 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia




----------



## Time101

My SMP 300 and my friend's Aqua Terra, midnight shot


----------



## Neuromancer

Proudly joining the club today!
What an amazing watch, the picture does not do it justice. 
Size wise it really is the absolute maximum for my wrist but it's still fine (looks a bit bigger on the picture).

I'm so happy I pulled the trigger!


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Apia said:


>


What's the band brand?

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

oso2276 said:


> What's the band brand?
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


Zealande


----------



## Aidy

Miserable rainy day, Seamaster cheering me up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

boatswain said:


> Zealande


Thanks 

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Apia

oso2276 said:


> What's the band brand?
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


Esto es Zealande, la marca de la correa de caucho  www.zealande.com 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Aidy

Apia said:


> Esto es Zealande, la marca de la correa de caucho  www.zealande.com
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


I could use a few of those


----------



## Apia

Aidy said:


> I could use a few of those


We would be delighted to count you among our customers 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

Doing some school work before work. :-d


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## Ace_Rimmer

I have owned my SMP blue dial for about a month now and I still love looking at it on my wrist. I’m in Cancun on the beach and it just pops in the sun!


----------



## keisuke_z

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Do you happen to know the reference number of that strap?


----------



## solesman

keisuke_z said:


> Beautiful! Do you happen to know the reference number of that strap?


Sure. It's 98000364

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

solesman said:


> Sure. It's 98000364
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## solesman

The OEM rubber makes the PO wear so much nicer than the bracelet IMHO. It also looks super smart or casual depending on your attire or environment. I'venot used the bracelet since I picked this up several years ago.



keisuke_z said:


> Thanks!


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## LowIQ




----------



## v1triol

SMPc and 1610/930 combo.


----------



## TagTime

v1triol said:


> SMPc and 1610/930 combo.
> 
> View attachment 14808351


Great combo!

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## kwcross

After all these years, still love this one... been wearing it on a Phenomenato lately...


----------



## asfalloth

Another Seamaster addition for me, new today 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine73

Love the white dial. I can’t wait to see it in person. I nearly bought the blue dial on a bracelet but decided to wait until I can see this one in person first. I like the silver dial as well but I don’t think it will age as well as the blue.


----------



## Brocktoon73

Picked up this last month from DavidSW.


----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## Covenant

Can I join this club? Here's my ticket:


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Just picked up my perfect SMPO










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobmredg8

Going out to a Detroit Jazz Club tonight.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## milgauss1349

bobmredg8 said:


> Going out to a Detroit Jazz Club tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very cool 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchgeek216

I purchased my Seamaster January 30th, 2019 and it has been the best watch I have owned.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Sassi




----------



## rhounsell




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MissSummerStorm




----------



## phthano

milgauss1349 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What reference is that? Nice coloring

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu

watchgeek216 said:


> I purchased my Seamaster January 30th, 2019 and it has been the best watch I have owned.
> 
> View attachment 14813005


I got mine August 2019 and feel the same way! Would definitely be the last watch standing if I were to sell off the collection.


----------



## Scale

AT & SMP 









Poslano z mojega SM-G950F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

At work. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Playing with my new flash:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine73

I’m purchasing the new model Seamaster this year. I’m just struggling between the blue and the black. I already have a black bay 36 with a black dial which leads me to toward the blue. Hmm. Time will tell


----------



## fx2243

Marine73 said:


> I'm purchasing the new model Seamaster this year. I'm just struggling between the blue and the black. I already have a black bay 36 with a black dial which leads me to toward the blue. Hmm. Time will tell


Here's a photo of the black I've just taken to help you! 
The AR coating on it is insane, it's very hard to tell it actually has a crystal sometimes.


----------



## tiki5698

I made it into the club!!!

My PO 8900 came in today and I love it, I've been coveting a PO ever since I got into the hobby and I'm ecstatic this day has finally come.

To my eye, it fits my wrist perfect and I am so happy ?


----------



## Moss28




----------



## navjing0614

This at work.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tiki5698 said:


> I made it into the club!!!
> 
> My PO 8900 came in today and I love it, I've been coveting a PO ever since I got into the hobby and I'm ecstatic this day has finally come.
> 
> To my eye, it fits my wrist perfect and I am so happy
> 
> View attachment 14829659


It looks great. Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon

Looking for
Help to get this bad boy like new again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

tiki5698 said:


> I made it into the club!!!
> 
> My PO 8900 came in today and I love it, I've been coveting a PO ever since I got into the hobby and I'm ecstatic this day has finally come.
> 
> To my eye, it fits my wrist perfect and I am so happy
> 
> View attachment 14829659


Congratulations!


----------



## archuk

fx2243 said:


> Here's a photo of the black I've just taken to help you!
> The AR coating on it is insane, it's very hard to tell it actually has a crystal sometimes.


Beauty. Sold mine a few months back, miss it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covenant

Coffee o'clock


----------



## Higs




----------



## solesman

tiki5698 said:


> I made it into the club!!!
> 
> My PO 8900 came in today and I love it, I've been coveting a PO ever since I got into the hobby and I'm ecstatic this day has finally come.
> 
> To my eye, it fits my wrist perfect and I am so happy
> 
> View attachment 14829659


Congrats on your PO! A great fit for your wrist. Enjoy in great health 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

2264


----------



## boatswain

Seamaster Pro


----------



## boatswain




----------



## ToBeDetermined

It's going to be a great day!


----------



## ToBeDetermined

It's going to be a great day!

View attachment 14850273


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Covenant




----------



## Yodums

Can someone with the most recent 300M take a picture of their clasp? Mine has a gap, and it doesn't look like it's supposed to be like this.


----------



## Marine73

fx2243 said:


> Marine73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm purchasing the new model Seamaster this year. I'm just struggling between the blue and the black. I already have a black bay 36 with a black dial which leads me to toward the blue. Hmm. Time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of the black I've just taken to help you!
> The AR coating on it is insane, it's very hard to tell it actually has a crystal sometimes.
Click to expand...

It's beautiful! I went with the Blue. Should be getting it in a few days. I love the black but I'm going to eventually get a Tudor Gmt in black. I can't have 3 black dialed watches. But you made a great choice. It's beautiful


----------



## Covenant

Yodums said:


> Can someone with the most recent 300M take a picture of their clasp? Mine has a gap, and it doesn't look like it's supposed to be like this.


Do you mean this?









It's the adjustment mechanism expanded. When you retract it to the smallest position no gap is visible.


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodums

Covenant said:


> Do you mean this?
> 
> It's the adjustment mechanism expanded. When you retract it to the smallest position no gap is visible.


Sorry, I wasn't clear in my post. It's the other end I'm looking for where the clasp closes into the bracelet (not the adjustment mechanism end). Mine has a rather large gap there.


----------



## Pegasus

Love these pics 

Trying to find a nice Bond auto from year 2000 era but none around. Also prices are all over the place.

I have a quartz but really want an auto now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd




----------



## Covenant

Yodums said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear in my post. It's the other end I'm looking for where the clasp closes into the bracelet (not the adjustment mechanism end). Mine has a rather large gap there.


Here you go.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## v1triol




----------



## joseph80




----------



## Marine73

Just got mine today. Ordered it from AAFES. I have a question though, this one did not come with a manual. Do the new ones not come with one?


----------



## Covenant

Marine73 said:


> Just got mine today. Ordered it from AAFES. I have a question though, this one did not come with a manual. Do the new ones not come with one?


Congrats on the SMP! Mine came with a manual. I'd inquire with the seller.


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine73

Covenant said:


> Marine73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got mine today. Ordered it from AAFES. I have a question though, this one did not come with a manual. Do the new ones not come with one?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the SMP! Mine came with a manual. I'd inquire with the seller.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the response. I'll be calling first thing in the morning.


----------



## Sassi




----------



## fx2243

Marine73 said:


> It's beautiful! I went with the Blue. Should be getting it in a few days. I love the black but I'm going to eventually get a Tudor Gmt in black. I can't have 3 black dialed watches. But you made a great choice. It's beautiful


Congratulations, you won't regret it.


----------



## Pegasus

Can one of you knowledgeable people help me out? I’m looking at a pre-owned watch and wondered if you could take a look over the pictures for me?

It’s a 1999 Bond Auto.

Please DM me if you can help. Much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Work day...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39

boatswain said:


>


I really like this model - which one is it? I have the SMP 2500 blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

delmar39 said:


> I really like this model - which one is it? I have the SMP 2500 blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is a 2264.

It is the quartz sibling to the 2254, which looks almost identical.


----------



## delmar39

boatswain said:


> This one is a 2264.
> 
> It is the quartz sibling to the 2254, which looks almost identical.


It's really nice. I guess that's what the NTH Odin is based on. Looks more vintage than my SMP 300. Amazing how tastes change...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

delmar39 said:


> It's really nice. I guess that's what the NTH Odin is based on. Looks more vintage than my SMP 300. Amazing how tastes change...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Definitely what the Odin is based on.

Even though there are a couple things I would change to make it perfect for my tastes the 2254/64 is a classic in my eyes. That said there are several more modern seamasters I would also love to experience too.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Anybody has/had the new SMP and the previous model like I do? Is the crown bigger on the new model? 
I cant stand how small the crown is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bobthekelpy

My first Omega. I've lusted after this model for sometime.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Woops. Apologies on double post. Can't seem to delete the duplicate..


----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi




----------



## Sassi

Double


----------



## Covenant

Gorgeous macro shots there Sassi! But how have you managed to keep your steel so scratch-free? My SMP is only a few weeks old and it's already picked up some scuffs


----------



## wongthian2

Just traded my full size quartz Bond for this 1999 midsized auto Bond. Next to it is a Omega Polaris 1980s quartz 33mm dress Seamaster.
group shot by Haymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## cybercat

'
Burning the after-midnight oil...








'


----------



## Sassi

Covenant said:


> Gorgeous macro shots there Sassi! But how have you managed to keep your steel so scratch-free? My SMP is only a few weeks old and it's already picked up some scuffs


I actually do not know. I have had the watch about six months now. I have been wearing it like any other one of my pieces. I guess just lucky so far. :-d:think:


----------



## milgauss1349

The baby tried to eat my SMPO today, must be the tasty python strap! 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Marine73

milgauss1349 said:


> The baby tried to eat my SMPO today, must be the tasty python strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 ?? One of my favorites! Nice watch.


----------



## marcusjchid

WOTD









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead




----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Covenant

milgauss1349 said:


> The baby tried to eat my SMPO today, must be the tasty python strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is that a solid gold PO, or just the lighting?


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

boatswain said:


> Yup. Definitely what the Odin is based on.
> 
> Even though there are a couple things I would change to make it perfect for my tastes the 2254/64 is a classic in my eyes. That said there are several more modern seamasters I would also love to experience too.


Perhaps a non-AC dial?


----------



## Sotelodon

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


My god, this amazing, what camera do you use it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## navjing0614

My fave.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## milkham

Just got this today, am I in?









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

View attachment 2020_0218_19524400.jpg


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sotelodon said:


> My god, this amazing, what camera do you use it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's actually just my Samsung S10, and then I use an app called HDR Max to Dr. it up a bit.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Seamaster trilogy.


----------



## fx2243

JP(Canada) said:


>


I love your complete disregard for bezel alignment!


----------



## cybercat

'
Just wandered into ½ dark bedroom from the brighter study ...
















'


----------



## v1triol

Arrived today. Oldie but goodie


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Seamaster Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Bond watch has arrived!

Amazing in person.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

francorx said:


> Bond watch has arrived!
> 
> Amazing in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Man that is a beauty. Congrats! Have you seen the Aston Martin platinum version?

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80

View attachment 2020_0222_14281800.jpg


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

End of the day:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoKandy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Nice. How big is your wrist, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## underpar

My 2nd Seamaster.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Hadn't worn this in about 10 days.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

Anyone with the new 2018/19 (6 o’clock date) SMPc know if the Speedy oyster style bracelet will fit it? I want to get the white dial SMPc on rubber and then get the speedy bracelet after. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Twofer


----------



## Sassi




----------



## v1triol




----------



## Ferret71

Love it on NATO









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Ferret71 said:


> Love it on NATO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Awesome combo

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Goes well with a martini:


----------



## branl33




----------



## mtor91

Just tried this on today, plastic still on the case covering it so doesn’t look as good as usual. Thoughts on the size tho for my wrist ?


----------



## fx2243

mtor91 said:


> Just tried this on today, plastic still on the case covering it so doesn't look as good as usual. Thoughts on the size tho for my wrist ?


Looks perfect to me, go for it!


----------



## PsychoKandy

Trel said:


> Nice. How big is your wrist, if you don't mind me asking?


thanks! my wrist is 16.5cm


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## 1165dvd

Had this one sold but didn't feel right. Buyer understood and so it's still the on my wrist, today on a Bark & Jack seatbelt strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kadmus

Sometimes I love the grey, sometimes I wish I went for the blue. Today I love it!









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

kadmus said:


> Sometimes I love the grey, sometimes I wish I went for the blue. Today I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I like that dark gray look.


----------



## rc2300156

Oh yes!!!!
Finally got the Bond!!!!
What a joy




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadcs8972

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## duc

Titan II said:


> View attachment 14918551
> 
> 
> René


Excellent watch, and book! Beautiful picture!


----------



## cwfmon




----------



## Sotelodon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## Titan II

duc said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14918551
> 
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent watch, and book! Beautiful picture!
Click to expand...

Thanks all around!

At first I found it difficult to get into Le Carré's style of writing, but once I did I can't get enough.

Here's another picture just for fun;









I think that novel is Smiley's People.

René


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## v1triol




----------



## wongthian2

midsized 2551.80
window good by Haymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## anonymousmoose

mtor91 said:


> Just tried this on today, plastic still on the case covering it so doesn't look as good as usual. Thoughts on the size tho for my wrist ?


Perfect size


----------



## anonymousmoose

kadmus said:


> Sometimes I love the grey, sometimes I wish I went for the blue. Today I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I love that watch so much. Looks great on bracelet


----------



## kadmus

anonymousmoose said:


> I love that watch so much. Looks great on bracelet












Today I am enjoying the bracelet!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## PJMED

kadmus said:


> Sometimes I love the grey, sometimes I wish I went for the blue. Today I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


That's the old "grass is greener on the other side of the fence" effect. Believe me that if you had the blue, you'd be saying "man, I like the blue, but that grey! That's the one I should have gotten!"


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful photo, Dan!

I was at my AD this weekend and tried on this AT;









It's nice, but the Skyfall it is not.

With the new parameters I'm setting for myself - which is essentially, be very sure about the purchase because anything bought from here on out is staying in the collection - I just won't settle. I won't buy something similar just to try to fill the void of something else that I love. I think that's what I'd be doing if I bought a new blue AT.

I also had a close look at this;









It's been really growing on me lately, and the value just cannot be ignored.

Addendum: I'm going to wait and see what OMEGA's new releases bring. Hopefully a no-date, 42mm (or smaller), stainless steel, SMP, with black ceramic wave dial. I think that one would sell like hit cakes. Fingers crossed.

There are also a couple of other pieces that are in the running for my next target. I think I will start a new thread and get some opinions and input as to my current collection and what might fit in with it and my taste.

I hope you're still enjoying your Skyfall and you're not falling out of love yet. Keep those gorgeous picture coming.

René


----------



## Haf

SM and keyboard combo


----------



## natosteve

SMPc-Grey loves an official omega nato.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ferret71

Had this a week and not left my wrist... Just perfect!









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisct

Hi guys, I found a "No Time To Die" edition today in NYC. Are these rare? It was tagged $9,200 (list price) and I see they are being offered on ebay for $13,999. Thanks!


----------



## JfrenchNYC

Hi All,

After years of snooping these forums, trying on watches in ADs and research. I finally decided to purchase my first real piece. I knew for my first watch I wanted to it to be new from an AD, I wanted a rubber strap and I wanted a clear case back to enjoy the movement. The new Seamaster 300m really checked all of these boxes for me. Sometimes I ask myself why I fell into this expensive hobby that defies logic to most people. I gave up trying to explain to people the logic behind our obsession. The feeling of having this craftsmanship, art and history on my wrist is something that I think only you guys can relate to. Also, for those who purchased their first "real watch", how long did you wait until you added onto the collection ? I have only had the watch for about a month and I'm already itching to add a Speedmaster to my collection. Maybe in a year or two b-)


----------



## boatswain

JfrenchNYC said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After years of snooping these forums, trying on watches in ADs and research. I finally decided to purchase my first real piece. I knew for my first watch I wanted to it to be new from an AD, I wanted a rubber strap and I wanted a clear case back to enjoy the movement. The new Seamaster 300m really checked all of these boxes for me. Sometimes I ask myself why I fell into this expensive hobby that defies logic to most people. I gave up trying to explain to people the logic behind our obsession. The feeling of having this craftsmanship, art and history on my wrist is something that I think only you guys can relate to. Also, for those who purchased their first "real watch", how long did you wait until you added onto the collection ? I have only had the watch for about a month and I'm already itching to add a Speedmaster to my collection. Maybe in a year or two b-)
> 
> View attachment 14947825


Welcome 

What a great watch to jump in with. 

Enjoy


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natosteve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pdaigle

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like that black and read nato strap! My favorite color combos!


----------



## solesman

Titan II said:


> That's a beautiful photo, Dan!
> 
> I was at my AD this weekend and tried on this AT;
> 
> View attachment 14937465
> 
> 
> It's nice, but the Skyfall it is not.
> 
> With the new parameters I'm setting for myself - which is essentially, be very sure about the purchase because anything bought from here on out is staying in the collection - I just won't settle. I won't buy something similar just to try to fill the void of something else that I love. I think that's what I'd be doing if I bought a new blue AT.
> 
> I also had a close look at this;
> 
> View attachment 14937559
> 
> 
> It's been really growing on me lately, and the value just cannot be ignored.
> 
> Addendum: I'm going to wait and see what OMEGA's new releases bring. Hopefully a no-date, 42mm (or smaller), stainless steel, SMP, with black ceramic wave dial. I think that one would sell like hit cakes. Fingers crossed.
> 
> There are also a couple of other pieces that are in the running for my next target. I think I will start a new thread and get some opinions and input as to my current collection and what might fit in with it and my taste.
> 
> I hope you're still enjoying your Skyfall and you're not falling out of love yet. Keep those gorgeous picture coming.
> 
> René


Thanks Rene. No special skills, just lots of luck! :-d

Agree re the SMPc. It's really grown on me too. Waiting for the releases later on is a good shout.

I haven't worn the AT much recently. In five watch mode again  She isn't going anywhere though. If I ever do sell, I'll give you first refusal ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

natosteve said:


> SMPc-Grey loves an official omega nato.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Great combo Steve! The blue polyester NATO looks so good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Mexico all inclusive and the choice for the week









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Lume anyone?









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Seamaster Planet Ocean 39.5mm 8800
Such a great-sized watch, not even that thick. All the look and luxury of a Planet Ocean, none of the drawbacks.


----------



## Titan II

solesman said:


> ...She isn't going anywhere though. If I ever do sell, I'll give you first refusal ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be much appreciated, Dan.

Rene


----------



## Newbiebuyer

*Buying Advice wanted...*

Hi All
Brand new member here!
I'm 50 this year and want to buy myself a vintage Omega - I love watches and have some modern Tag Heuers, but really like the vintage Omega's.
So, I'm looking for something from 1970 specifically and am torn between all the different models...Seamaster, Seamaster Cosmic, Seamaster 2000, DeVille, Geneve....any advice please?
Looking to spend circa £500-750
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samcanadian

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm convinced I need a blue one, but every now and again a picture of the black model gets posted and I'm once again swayed


----------



## Mreal75

Samcanadian said:


> I'm convinced I need a blue one, but every now and again a picture of the black model gets posted and I'm once again swayed


Yea it's such a tough choice...sometimes I wish I had the blue. The grass is always greener lol. The good news is that the Seamasters look amazing is any color!


----------



## dt75

36mm sword hands wears bigger because it's a gorgeous watch


----------



## rc2300156

Last business flight before quarantine with SMP 300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Some light Ti









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnmansa

My version of the soon to be 007 Titanium version.


----------



## Samcanadian

Renato Cunha said:


> Last business flight before quarantine with SMP 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the 2220, correct? I'm torn between that one, the non-wave Ceramic 41mm and the latest one.


----------



## imranbecks

Samcanadian said:


> That's the 2220, correct? I'm torn between that one, the non-wave Ceramic 41mm and the latest one.


That's not the 2220.80, but the 2531.80.

This is the 2220.80... Note the notable differences of the longer hands, applied markers and logo as well as the red Seamaster text and Co-Axial on the dial.


----------



## sanik




----------



## djpharoah

Mtnmansa said:


> View attachment 14954225
> 
> 
> My version of the soon to be 007 Titanium version.


Is that a Staib? Looking for a Mesh solution where I could use my stock clasp.


----------



## Mtnmansa

Yes, it is, adds a bit of weight, but feels and I think looks great


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof

I really enjoy this PO


----------



## bobmredg8

Working from home all week. The new normal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cwfmon

slick on a swick!


----------



## PJMED

cwfmon said:


> slick on a swick!


Man I like that one. I'll even take the strap.


----------



## Nikrnic

I've been loving my Planet Ocean so much that I bought two weeks ago I had to add a Seamaster. 2006 full set caliber 1120..









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidy

*Re: Buying Advice wanted...*



Newbiebuyer said:


> Hi All
> Brand new member here!
> I'm 50 this year and want to buy myself a vintage Omega - I love watches and have some modern Tag Heuers, but really like the vintage Omega's.
> So, I'm looking for something from 1970 specifically and am torn between all the different models...Seamaster, Seamaster Cosmic, Seamaster 2000, DeVille, Geneve....any advice please?
> Looking to spend circa £500-750
> Thanks in advance


Hi and welcome, my advice would be to keep reading up, looking at photos, deciding which models you like and not buying for a while. I used to be into the vintage stuff and have around 5 maybe 6 vintage omegas in my loft just sat there doing nothing, hardly even getting looked at because I'm into modern stuff now. Good luck anyway and get stuck in.


----------



## savedbythebell

Seamaster 300m White.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

savedbythebell said:


> Seamaster 300m White.
> 
> View attachment 14966077




Awesome.


----------



## brash47

Just showed up on Wednesday. This honeymoon phase ain't ending any time soon!!!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow

Seamaster rules









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10

Best after market oyster bracelet for the SMPc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## boatswain




----------



## seabass23

I had one of these before and sold it. Started to miss it so I acquired a new one last weekend. Bond 50th Anniversary.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

Going with vintage...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## solesman

Anything incoming to replace it?



v1triol said:


> Gone but not forgotten.
> 
> View attachment 14974131


----------



## v1triol

solesman said:


> Anything incoming to replace it?


2201.51 already arrived

https://omegaforums.net/threads/arr...y-recently-watches.8930/page-690#post-1444125


----------



## solesman

v1triol said:


> 2201.51 already arrived
> 
> https://omegaforums.net/threads/arr...y-recently-watches.8930/page-690#post-1444125


Very nice!! Classic with the orange pop! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

solesman said:


> Very nice!! Classic with the orange pop!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, to match my 2209.50

Do you still have LMPOLE?


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## irish0625

Just love these two!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

v1triol said:


> Yes, to match my 2209.50
> 
> Do you still have LMPOLE?


Yep!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23

I've been enjoying this one all week.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

seabass23 said:


> I've been enjoying this one all week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Nice one, what's up with the bezel?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23

Nikrnic said:


> Nice one, what's up with the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I assume you are asking about the red 50?

This is the 50th Anniversary James Bond model.. The red 50 is a nod to that.

Here's the back and the detail on the face.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

prebond...
montage prebond champagne dial princess Monaco rose by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## savedbythebell

At night, my SM 300 white.


----------



## bobmredg8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Watch of the Day😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Apia




----------



## Apia

;-) Double message by mistake


----------



## Jakx




----------



## Haf




----------



## Jason Bourne

Can anyone with 6-6.5 inch wrists tell me how the 2254 fits? I’ve read lug to lug is 47mm, which is pretty much max for my 6 inch wrists, but I’ve also read the end links can be an issue and make the lug to lug to even more, like 50mm! Would the 2531/2220 fit better?

FWIW, I’m 6’1”, lean but pretty muscular. I just have small wrists.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Jason Bourne said:


> Can anyone with 6-6.5 inch wrists tell me how the 2254 fits? I've read lug to lug is 47mm, which is pretty much max for my 6 inch wrists, but I've also read the end links can be an issue and make the lug to lug to even more, like 50mm! Would the 2531/2220 fit better?
> 
> FWIW, I'm 6'1", lean but pretty muscular. I just have small wrists.


What sizes are your current watches? That would help to compare what you are currently comfortable wearing. That era of SMP are pretty thin but spread out and the lugs curve down so that helps it fit ok on smaller wrists I think. Also the 2531/2220 are the same case size, and the lug to lug will be as the same as the 2254, and same thinness too I believe. I dont know what the reference number is, but there is a mid-size SMP too that you might want to check out.


----------



## Jason Bourne

I have an skx007 and it’s fine. It’s max I’d wear. I’ve also had a MarineMaster 200. That was fine, too, max I’d wear.

The MM was 43mm and 13mm thick. Lug to lug 51mm! But I believe how the watch was designed it look smaller than say some 42mm watches.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

That's the "baby" MM, correct? If you are comfortable wearing a 44x13x51mm beefy Seiko like that I think you will be pretty happy with the 2254/2231/2220. Much thinner and lighter and smaller case. The end links do spread it out a little LtoL, but I feel like that gets lost in the rest of the bracelet. Good luck!


----------



## Jason Bourne

Thanks! I wrists are pretty flat so I think that’s why I’m able to get away with a watch like the Baby MM it’s tough finding a dive watch that would fit comfortably. BB58 don’t like how thin the bezel is. I’ve thought about an Oris 65 36mm. It’s cheaper, but the quality not as high as the aforementioned Omegas. Another thought is the Black Bay 36. Different style, but looks comfy, small, and looks great on bracelet or strap. Ugh what to choose!


----------



## v1triol

solesman said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a stunner


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

It's a seamaster....it's an aqua terra....and it's a Railmaster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Jason Bourne said:


> Can anyone with 6-6.5 inch wrists tell me how the 2254 fits? FWIW, I'm 6'1", lean but pretty muscular. I just have small wrists.


I've seen Jason Bourne. Jason Bourne can wear any watch he wants:-d

Seriously, the 2254 should be no problem. You may try it on a Zealande rubber strap as it would hug your wrist a little better.


----------



## boatswain

Jason Bourne said:


> Thanks! I wrists are pretty flat so I think that's why I'm able to get away with a watch like the Baby MM it's tough finding a dive watch that would fit comfortably. BB58 don't like how thin the bezel is. I've thought about an Oris 65 36mm. It's cheaper, but the quality not as high as the aforementioned Omegas. Another thought is the Black Bay 36. Different style, but looks comfy, small, and looks great on bracelet or strap. Ugh what to choose!


I have 6.75" wrists and had a mm200.

My 2264 wears much better. So you should be fine I reckon.

Yes, the bracelet makes it longer but just plunk it on a strap if you need to as that style looks great on almost anything.


----------



## Sotelodon

boatswain said:


> I have 6.75" wrists and had a mm200.
> 
> My 2264 wears much better. So you should be fine I reckon.
> 
> Yes, the bracelet makes it longer but just plunk it on a strap if you need to as that style looks great on almost anything.


Which one is that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Sotelodon said:


> Which one is that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure that is a Biwi Isis. It was a while ago I tied it on the SMP. It came with the HALIOS Seaforth. Excellent strap,just hard to find on its own.

Best rubber strap I've experienced so far. Super supple and comfortable.


----------



## duc

boatswain said:


> I'm pretty sure that is a Biwi Isis. It was a while ago I tied it on the SMP. It came with the HALIOS Seaforth. Excellent strap,just hard to find on its own.
> 
> Best rubber strap I've experienced so far. Super supple and comfortable.


Marathon straps look very similar and are probably extremely well made.

https://www.marathonwatch.com/produ...in-various-colors?_pos=4&_sid=3e0fe25f3&_ss=r


----------



## 5661nicholas

Apia said:


>


Wow, would never have thought of this combo, but it looks GREAT!!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Wish I'd saved this one for the quarantine


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Apologies double post


----------



## lo_scrivano

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## warmarko

5661nicholas said:


> Wow, would never have thought of this combo, but it looks GREAT!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


This model is faily popular, but they dont produce new versions of this model, am I right? At least I cannot find it for long at Omega web page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono

My Seamaster 2225.80 from 2007. This has been languishing in the safe for many years after falling out of favor, I had the idea that is was a bit small compared to some newer arrivals with 43-45 mm cases, so I asked my local jeweler to sell it on my behalf but to no avail so I had it back last month, and I am glad this happened because I am very much enjoying wearing it again. If I was designing the watch from scratch then yes I would make the case a mm or two bigger (I know they do a 44mm but its Co-axial) but actually the 300m wears just fine and feels good on the wrist, when you compare watches from ones collection it is easy to pick fault but from now on I am going to be objective.


----------



## duc

warmarko said:


> This model is faily popular, but they dont produce new versions of this model, am I right? At least I cannot find it for long at Omega web page.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch is no longer produced, but you are correct in that it is popular. They are frequently available on the secondhand market. The strap may be had from here:

https://www.zealande.com/en/rubber-...r-omega-seamaster-diver-300m-peter-blake.html

The watch has an 1120 movement, which is one many watchmakers are familiar with. When I picked my 2254 up, I immediately sent it for a complete servicing, since I knew I would not be parting with the watch. All in I paid around $2250. These seem to be going for prices north of $2000 now, so that number will be higher unless you can find one in the $1700 - $1750 range.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Playing with my camera phone









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10

v1triol said:


> That's a stunner
> 
> View attachment 14983811


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47




----------



## brash47

Double sorry


----------



## Apia




----------



## alinla

Joining the club...

1952 Seamaster


----------



## Heuer




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10

Like the look of the SMPc on leather but prefer rubber/Nato/steel on divers so I picked up the brown Barton Silicon Elite.

I like how it looks. Clearly leather has its own appearance, feel, and aesthetic but for a rubber strap it's not half bad.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf

AT


----------



## boatswain

'64


----------



## boatswain




----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


That looks great. 

I need to get me a fitted strap.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## AngelDeVille

I can finally join the club!


----------



## 10Swiss10

Where can I get a nice aftermarket speedy bracelet/ oyster style for my SMPc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

On a black isofrane. Makes me love the watch all over again!! Didn't enjoy it on the bracelet at all but now wow super comfortable!! Anyone interested in the stock bracelet and adjustable clasp PM me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

So many good looking watches in this thread!!!









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash




----------



## boatswain

asfalloth said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I think this white and the Ti version are my favourites from the new series.


----------



## 10Swiss10

djpharoah said:


> On a black isofrane. Makes me love the watch all over again!! Didn't enjoy it on the bracelet at all but now wow super comfortable!! Anyone interested in the stock bracelet and adjustable clasp PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wear mine on rubber or nato as well. It's heavy on the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625

Just in love with my Seamasters!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Mine says hi!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Apia said:


>


Wow!!! What a wonderful combo. Can you tell me which is this great blue rubber strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Can't go wrong with Bond's Casino Royale timepiece...


----------



## Trel

Electric Blue lume shot.
If only the modern Seamaster 300s and/or Planet Oceans could do this. Nothing I've ever seen is as bright as this thing. The only thing that gets close is a pre-fauxtina Panerai.


----------



## monchodf

Mine!








Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

A recent acquisition that I can't stop wearing! Need help with the 633 endlinks though, will ask for help elsewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennychewy2000

Hello world









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Buick

A picture of my 1999 Seamaster taken earlier this evening. Hoping to add a 1st gen Planet Ocean sometime in the relatively near future


----------



## boatswain

Upstater said:


> A recent acquisition that I can't stop wearing! Need help with the 633 endlinks though, will ask for help elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!

Please keep sharing more pics and thoughts as you go 

Watchco version I assume?


----------



## boatswain

Trel said:


> Electric Blue lume shot.
> If only the modern Seamaster 300s and/or Planet Oceans could do this. Nothing I've ever seen is as bright as this thing. The only thing that gets close is a pre-fauxtina Panerai.
> 
> View attachment 15024943


Nice!

The lume on the sword hands series is great


----------



## Jetguy87

Sea(and sun)master Saturday


----------



## MONTANTK

Heuer said:


> View attachment 15001941


Absolutely love this piece!


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jgmvm2087

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete

Happy Easter Everyone!

My 26 year old Bond SMP.

Cheers...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakx

Happy Easter!


----------



## AndyDav55

brash47 said:


> So many good looking watches in this thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


So frieken sexy! I bought my auto one 3 years back and it's sensational. Although my Tudor black bay red eta that I just bought is really taking wrist time away Haha


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Hope everyone had a great Easter and are keeping safe!


----------



## Batchelor22

Pleased to be a new member and back in the Seamaster Club after 8 years.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Batchelor22

Batchelor22 said:


> Pleased to be a new member and back in the Seamaster Club after 8 years.


Trying hard to not wreck this, having a hell of a time getting the bracelet off, had hoped to either mount the rubber strap or size it, both are proving challenging at the moment.


----------



## brash47

Deep breath, take a 5 minute break, make a nice drink and go back to it. If you have a spring bar removal tool that is skinny at the head, use that one. Wide ones are just a pain. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## moeharri

Batchelor22 said:


> Trying hard to not wreck this, having a hell of a time getting the bracelet off, had hoped to either mount the rubber strap or size it, both are proving challenging at the moment.


Another tip--if you didn't open up a link, do so. I find having the bracelet completely open allows much easier access to the spring bars.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

Thanks brash47 and moeharri, I will keep attempting this. I know it’s a definite selfish perspective considering what is going on in the world, but wish jewellery stores were still open, 😏


----------



## brash47

Batchelor22 said:


> Thanks brash47 and moeharri, I will keep attempting this. I know it's a definite selfish perspective considering what is going on in the world, but wish jewellery stores were still open,


Totally understood!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I love those little waves.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Batchelor22

Love how many shades of blue this can be in various lights.


----------



## Jakx




----------



## Vindic8

Happy SeaMaster Sunday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Helloooo😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## MichaelDavid

Hell yeah! Just got my first SM, a 007 Goldeneye!


----------



## brash47




----------



## Jason Bourne

Finally received my 2531! I’ll post pics later. What a gorgeous watch. Cannot believe how thin it is! The wave dial and skeleton hands do not detract, or feel too much from the overall design. It’s just perfect. Also, I love the printed dial. Gives off a vintage look. Just personal opinion, but I’d take this over 2220.


----------



## shadash




----------



## keisuke_z

My slightly modded 2254! It's a bright sunny day outside - the lume on this watch is crazy!


----------



## Batchelor22

Love the depth of this dial.


----------



## speedmaster.

keisuke_z said:


> My slightly modded 2254! It's a bright sunny day outside - the lume on this watch is crazy!


Awesome mod!! 
Where did you purchase that bezel insert? And will it fit the SMP 2531.80.00?
What are the inner and outer diameters?


----------



## keisuke_z

speedmaster. said:


> Awesome mod!!
> Where did you purchase that bezel insert? And will it fit the SMP 2531.80.00?
> What are the inner and outer diameters?


Thanks!! The insert arrived on Monday, and I have not been able to take this off my wrist ever since. The lume is amazing, and for my personal tastes, I love how the mirror polished ceramic brings out the edges of the applied indices. I feel like this is the perfect SMP, haha.

I got the bezel insert from dlwwatches. It's for Seiko SKX modders but fits quite well. There's a little extra height over the bezel itself but stays flush with the crystal so I'm fine with it.

It should fit the 2531.80.00 - i believe the differences in the bezel between generations was mostly in height.

Lume shot for ya (white balance was off so it looks a little cyan, but it's actually all matching green):


----------



## manubenirevi

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime

keisuke_z said:


> My slightly modded 2254! It's a bright sunny day outside - the lume on this watch is crazy!


Wanted to ask about your bezel insert, but had to scroll down a bit more for the answer. Definitely considering the same. Looks really great.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## speedmaster.

TagTime said:


> Wanted to ask about your bezel insert, but had to scroll down a bit more for the answer. Definitely considering the same. Looks really great.
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


Maybe the 2531 and the new SPM share the same bezel-insert size... Even if this would be a bit strange, since the two cases have different size...


----------



## TagTime

speedmaster. said:


> Maybe the 2531 and the new SPM share the same bezel-insert size... Even if this would be a bit strange, since the two cases have different size...


I have the 2254. Surprised about the fit, never gave it a thought as I do some work on SKX's. I like my 2254, but think the bezel font is a bit outdated. Like the PlanPro also as a variation. This gives it a fresh look. Was it a tight fit, file it a bit down or it fits without any work on it? Again, nice find and job on it.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Jason Bourne

So here are pics. Can anyone let me know if I'd need to buy a half link to get the clasp center on my wrist?


__
https://flic.kr/p/49820926183


----------



## speedmaster.

keisuke_z said:


> Thanks!! The insert arrived on Monday, and I have not been able to take this off my wrist ever since. The lume is amazing, and for my personal tastes, I love how the mirror polished ceramic brings out the edges of the applied indices. I feel like this is the perfect SMP, haha.
> 
> I got the bezel insert from dlwwatches. It's for Seiko SKX modders but fits quite well. There's a little extra height over the bezel itself but stays flush with the crystal so I'm fine with it.
> 
> It should fit the 2531.80.00 - i believe the differences in the bezel between generations was mostly in height.
> 
> Lume shot for ya (white balance was off so it looks a little cyan, but it's actually all matching green):


Awesome picture. 
Did the bezel insert fit without any work on it?


----------



## Jason Bourne

Ok here's my 2531! My first luxury watch!

Can anyone please let me know how to get the clasp centered on my wrist? The guy I usually take my watch to said I'd need to find a half link.

Here's the album:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157714049433928

I have six inch flat wrists. It's a little loose, so it'd need more links removed I'd assume.


----------



## chrusp

300 at night









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## 10Swiss10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

TagTime said:


> I have the 2254. Surprised about the fit, never gave it a thought as I do some work on SKX's. I like my 2254, but think the bezel font is a bit outdated. Like the PlanPro also as a variation. This gives it a fresh look. Was it a tight fit, file it a bit down or it fits without any work on it? Again, nice find and job on it.
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


Thanks! The insert fit perfectly into the bezel, all it needed was a couple drops of glue to hold in place. The only thing is that it's a little taller, by about half a millimetre. No other work required!


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

speedmaster. said:


> Maybe the 2531 and the new SPM share the same bezel-insert size... Even if this would be a bit strange, since the two cases have different size...


This insert would definitely fit your 2531. From the research I did on both WUS and OF, I concluded that any 38mm insert would fit, but the height was the only issue. As for the newest Diver 300m, I couldn't find measurements for the outer/inner diameters of the insert, but the bezel itself would definitely not fit.

There was a great post on OF that compared a bunch of different models that showcased case and bezel thickness differences (depended on the movement), as well as dial thickness differences. I can't seem to find that post but if I do I'll add it here.

So, from what I gathered, most 38mm aftermarket inserts could chance a fit into the bezel - the only thing you can't do is a complete bezel assembly swap, since you'd need to be sure the thickness was correct. Hope that helps!


----------



## TagTime

keisuke_z said:


> Thanks! The insert fit perfectly into the bezel, all it needed was a couple drops of glue to hold in place. The only thing is that it's a little taller, by about half a millimetre. No other work required!


Awesome and good to know. Ordered mine already!

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## speedmaster.

keisuke_z said:


> This insert would definitely fit your 2531. From the research I did on both WUS and OF, I concluded that any 38mm insert would fit, but the height was the only issue. As for the newest Diver 300m, I couldn't find measurements for the outer/inner diameters of the insert, but the bezel itself would definitely not fit.
> 
> There was a great post on OF that compared a bunch of different models that showcased case and bezel thickness differences (depended on the movement), as well as dial thickness differences. I can't seem to find that post but if I do I'll add it here.
> 
> So, from what I gathered, most 38mm aftermarket inserts could chance a fit into the bezel - the only thing you can't do is a complete bezel assembly swap, since you'd need to be sure the thickness was correct. Hope that helps!


Thank you


----------



## rc2300156

The 2531 with BOR bracelet. What do you think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10

Renato Cunha said:


> The 2531 with BOR bracelet. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's it from? Like the look but it appears you had to bend the end links a little. Or am I not seeing that correct?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## brash47

chriscentro said:


>


Love it. Great shot!!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

10Swiss10 said:


> Where's it from? Like the look but it appears you had to bend the end links a little. Or am I not seeing that correct?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi 10Swiss10,

Actually this is an Uncleseiko bracelet designed for the speedy. I'm using small pins to compensate the difference between the speedy and the bond. That's why I don't bend it more 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_T

Another day, another strap


----------



## Bobthekelpy

So this arrived today. Could hardly wait to resize the bracelet and get it on the wrist!


----------



## boatswain

Bobthekelpy said:


> So this arrived today. Could hardly wait to resize the bracelet and get it on the wrist!
> 
> View attachment 15075331


Congratulations. 

The new SMPs are really growing on me.


----------



## v1triol

keisuke_z said:


> Thanks! The insert fit perfectly into the bezel, all it needed was a couple drops of glue to hold in place. The only thing is that it's a little taller, by about half a millimetre. No other work required!


Thanks for sharing, for sure looks like an interesting option.
Could you post a photo of side-profile? I am curious about bezel/glass leveling.


----------



## brash47

Bobthekelpy said:


> So this arrived today. Could hardly wait to resize the bracelet and get it on the wrist!
> 
> View attachment 15075331


As my kids would say, I'M SO JELLY!!!!!

Congrats. Beautiful watch and a new Seamaster is still my current grail watch....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Thanks boatswain and brash47. 

I'm obviously rapt with it. It was a grail purchase for me too, brash47. 

I looked at this and a Speedmaster Moonwatch at the AD's just before everything got shut down. It was such a tough choice, especially as the Speedmaster is just so much nicer in hand than images online show. But, in the end I've always leant more towards the Seamaster's.


----------



## boatswain

Bobthekelpy said:


> Thanks boatswain and brash47.
> 
> I'm obviously rapt with it. It was a grail purchase for me too, brash47.
> 
> I looked at this and a Speedmaster Moonwatch at the AD's just before everything got shut down. It was such a tough choice, especially as the Speedmaster is just so much nicer in hand than images online show. But, in the end I've always leant more towards the Seamaster's.


Was choosing the colour hard or was it easy to go blue?


----------



## Bobthekelpy

boatswain said:


> Was choosing the colour hard or was it easy to go blue?


It was too easy! To me, the Seamaster has to have the blue dial.


----------



## Rossonero3

Looking for a little advice...I've lusted after the Seamaster for a long while now, but it has always been out of reach budget wise, however, I'm thinking now of flipping my less than 1 year old automatic TAG Aquaracer plus a couple other pieces in my collection that would give me enough to grab a used Seamaster (quartz). For now my main target is the black dial/bezel 212.30.41.61.01.001 model in 41mm, although I know the blue is more iconic and very tempting as well. As much as I love mechanical watches and have several, i've never been opposed to quartz and am quite frankly a little apprehensive about servicing costs on the mid tier/ luxury brands like Omega and TAG etc.... So does it seem crazy to sell an automatic TAG for a quartz Omega? 

Thanks


----------



## Arainach

This just arrived today:








If I was going to have only a single watch, I think the black is actually the best color of the new Seamaster, but my Speedmaster is already black, which made the decision to go with the classic blue much easier.


----------



## TagTime

Rossonero3 said:


> Looking for a little advice...I've lusted after the Seamaster for a long while now, but it has always been out of reach budget wise, however, I'm thinking now of flipping my less than 1 year old automatic TAG Aquaracer plus a couple other pieces in my collection that would give me enough to grab a used Seamaster (quartz). For now my main target is the black dial/bezel 212.30.41.61.01.001 model in 41mm, although I know the blue is more iconic and very tempting as well. As much as I love mechanical watches and have several, i've never been opposed to quartz and am quite frankly a little apprehensive about servicing costs on the mid tier/ luxury brands like Omega and TAG etc.... So does it seem crazy to sell an automatic TAG for a quartz Omega?
> 
> Thanks


No, I don't think it is crazy. Many here have a quartz version and they like it. It is also a step up from your TH, which is for sure a nice watch. Your strategy of selling pieces, save and wait for the right moment is what I have done multiple times. As for the color, pick the one that you like, not what the popular color is.

If you do want an automatic with reasonable service costs, look at those who have the 1120 movement, which is a modified ETA and can be serviced by many good watchmakers. Yes, they are older, but certainly have nice looks. The Co-Axial movements are definitely more expensive to service as the movement needs very precise work that not many regular watchmakers are willing to do, so you do end up sending it to Omega.

Check out seller Exelonman here on WUS, he mainly sells Omegas that are very reasonable priced. Easiest way to see what he has is to go to watchrecon.com, do a search for him and bookmark it.

Good luck!

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## rc2300156

Rossonero3 said:


> Looking for a little advice... .... So does it seem crazy to sell an automatic TAG for a quartz Omega?
> 
> Thanks


Uhmmm... yes for the quartz, no for the Tag, you like quartz so chose the color you enjoy and go for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossonero3

TagTime said:


> No, I don't think it is crazy. Many here have a quartz version and they like it. It is also a step up from your TH, which is for sure a nice watch. Your strategy of selling pieces, save and wait for the right moment is what I have done multiple times. As for the color, pick the one that you like, not what the popular color is.
> 
> If you do want an automatic with reasonable service costs, look at those who have the 1120 movement, which is a modified ETA and can be serviced by many good watchmakers. Yes, they are older, but certainly have nice looks. The Co-Axial movements are definitely more expensive to service as the movement needs very precise work that not many regular watchmakers are willing to do, so you do end up sending it to Omega.
> 
> Check out seller Exelonman here on WUS, he mainly sells Omegas that are very reasonable priced. Easiest way to see what he has is to go to watchrecon.com, do a search for him and bookmark it.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


This is all great advice and thoughtful, thank you I appreciate it. Also thanks for the info about the movements, that's good to know.


----------



## boatswain

I went used quartz seamaster for peace of mind.

Sent it to Omega after purchase for a once over and now I know it's all good.


----------



## Rossonero3

boatswain said:


> I went used quartz seamaster for peace of mind.
> 
> Sent it to Omega after purchase for a once over and now I know it's all good.


Beautiful. This one has been on my radar. What year(s) is this from? Is there a definitive guide with model ref#'s/years made etc online? I found one, Omega Base i think? But it only shows detailed info about the watch, not years in production.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Bobthekelpy said:


> It was too easy! To me, the Seamaster has to have the blue dial.


I like black but love the blue


----------



## anonymousmoose

Rossonero3 said:


> As much as I love mechanical watches and have several, i've never been opposed to quartz and am quite frankly a little apprehensive about servicing costs on the mid tier/ luxury brands like Omega and TAG etc.... So does it seem crazy to sell an automatic TAG for a quartz Omega?
> 
> Thanks


Not crazy. Unless its some special model Tag, I find the Omega Semesters in quartz trumps a TAG.

I love the quartz, I wished Omega offered a quartz in all their divers 









My father has the black dial


----------



## that 1 guy

The quartz Seamaster is an excellent watch. I have a 2264.50 and really enjoy it.


----------



## that 1 guy

The quartz Seamaster is an excellent watch. I have a 2264.50 and really enjoy it.
View attachment 15082765


----------



## boatswain

Rossonero3 said:


> Beautiful. This one has been on my radar. What year(s) is this from? Is there a definitive guide with model ref#'s/years made etc online? I found one, Omega Base i think? But it only shows detailed info about the watch, not years in production.


Thanks

I'm not sure off the top of my head the years for these actually. 

Hopefully some one here can come in.


----------



## s0ysauce45

Subscribing to this thread after purchasing a 2220.80 today! Can't wait for it to arrive. I've tried searching, but do the OEM rubber straps for the 300Ms fit the Bond SMP?


----------



## 10Swiss10

Blue Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daviddesca

My Deep Blue...


----------



## Arainach

10Swiss10 said:


> Blue Sunday


What strap is that?

Also feeling blue today.


----------



## Arainach

10Swiss10 said:


> Blue Sunday


What strap is that?

Also feeling blue today.

View attachment 15089673


----------



## 10Swiss10

Arainach said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Also feeling blue today.
> 
> View attachment 15089673


Morning. It is a Barton Silicon Elite. Got it off amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

s0ysauce45 said:


> Subscribing to this thread after purchasing a 2220.80 today! Can't wait for it to arrive. I've tried searching, but do the OEM rubber straps for the 300Ms fit the Bond SMP?


Congrats on your incoming! My 2220.80 was my first Omega and it's the most permanent in my collection.

I've seen another member fit the black 300m rubber strap to a 2254 with some effort so they do fit, but I'm not sure how the blue version matches up to the 2220.80's bezel colour


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## TagTime

keisuke_z said:


> My slightly modded 2254! It's a bright sunny day outside - the lume on this watch is crazy!


Received and installed mine today. Love the new look. I have 2mm double sided tape for these kind of things, so installing was very easy. Thanks again for the tip!










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## milgauss1349

New Aaron Bespoke strap


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

TagTime said:


> Received and installed mine today. Love the new look. I have 2mm double sided tape for these kind of things, so installing was very easy. Thanks again for the tip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


Wow that does look good.

All we need now is a lume shot 

I think I want to leave mine stock but that sure is tempting. Looks really good aesthetically.


----------



## TagTime

boatswain said:


> Wow that does look good.
> 
> All we need now is a lume shot
> 
> I think I want to leave mine stock but that sure is tempting. Looks really good aesthetically.


I also thought to leave it original, but I like the cleaner more modern look better. I also save the original insert from getting more scratches.

Lume shot, it matches to dial lume really well:









IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## AngelDeVille

I have a blue leather Hirsch, a blue rubber deployant, a Milanese mesh, and she looks great on all of them...

Now I dug a shark mesh out of the strap bin...

I still don't have a factory bracelet, but it's on my list of things to do...


----------



## anrex

An oldie but goodie...


----------



## brash47

For anyone that has sent their seamaster in for the full service, if there are scratches or imperfections anywhere on the crystal, is this something they replace?

And nope, I didn't scratch mine!!!

It just popped in my head so I'm asking....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Normally when you send a watch in, they give you a rundown of what they believe is needed. If the crystal is scratched, they will probably recommend replacement. It won't be included in the normal service charge for a watch requiring a disassembly, cleaning and reassembly (with no extra parts). You can decide one way or the other, but you'll have to pay for it if you get it replaced. If you elect not to, they may have something to say about the pressure test and warranty (a scratched crystal is weaker than it should be, however nominal the reduction is).


----------



## Arainach

I'm forced to admit that I'm a Bracelet person. I wasn't even expecting to like this bracelet - the thin polished links are a gimmick and I'd much rather have the PO bracelet - but in person it looks fine and feels wonderful.


----------



## JH314




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## DaveandStu

600 today..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cstokes23

Mowing the lawn yesterday, still on the wrist 24 hours later!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Hello old friend, it's been a while.










I have not worn this since I returned home from Mexico on March 16 (wore it the whole time I was there) and have been on "lock down"


----------



## 10Swiss10

Bonded in Blue


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## 5661nicholas

10Swiss10 said:


> Bonded in Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent, where may I ask is the nato in that second pic from?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr3wman

My first Omega PO - love the lightness of the titanium!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10

5661nicholas said:


> Excellent, where may I ask is the nato in that second pic from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Watchgecko. Super comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apoca7ypse

My first Omega arrived today. Im glad to join the Omega family. Its an honor to be part of this group. Cheers guys and gals. Stay safe ;-)


----------



## pdaigle

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 15101185


You always capture some beautiful shots of my favorite reference....I've got the same PO and my pics don't hold a candle compared to this. Love my 2201.51 2500 PO!


----------



## BLeistner

Seamaster Railmaster Denim


----------



## boatswain

DaveandStu said:


> 600 today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Nothing like seeing a PloProf on a tractor!

You always know how to use a tool watch right. Love it.



⌚

Or is it a Plowprof now?


----------



## DaveandStu

boatswain said:


> Nothing like seeing a PloProf on a tractor!
> 
> You always know how to use a tool watch right. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> Or is it a Plowprof now?


Hey Boaty!..plowprof works for me mate...
Made it down to water today..








Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Saturday night, social distancing, damn...


----------



## ToBeDetermined

The watch is just beautiful...(biased)


10Swiss10 said:


> Bonded in Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apoca7ypse

b-)


----------



## Apoca7ypse

Cute breed in the wild!!!
...I mean the one one your wrist!;-)



DaveandStu said:


> Hey Boaty!..plowprof works for me mate...
> Made it down to water today..
> View attachment 15107111
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Ross13




----------



## 10Swiss10

Picked up a speedy/ 2254 style bracelet off eBay.

Nice but it just makes me want an actual one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King0424

Absolutely spectacular thread..I am moving a few pieces. I will have one soon!!


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## fx2243

I've owned this watch for nearly 6 months and it's been off my wrist for precisely 0 days. (Sleeping and picture taking aside!)


----------



## Henrixen

My PO Deep Black, even after 3.5 years I still get lost in it's beauty and details.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Still going strong.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## archuk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash




----------



## ilkerhos

Henrixen said:


> My PO Deep Black, even after 3.5 years I still get lost in it's beauty and details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Great timepiece! 
May I ask you where the strap is from?

SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Dougiebaby

Just added this one 2 days ago. So far, I really like it. Here's a pic and a video...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Dougiebaby said:


> Just added this one 2 days ago. So far, I really like it. Here's a pic and a video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again, that was a great video! Do more


----------



## Henrixen

ilkerhos said:


> Great timepiece!
> May I ask you where the strap is from?
> 
> SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


It's from Erika's Originals, super comfortable. I already bought 3 for different watches because I like the bands so much.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ilkerhos

Henrixen said:


> It's from Erika's Originals, super comfortable. I already bought 3 for different watches because I like the bands so much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks 

SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## AngelDeVille

Really love the shark mesh, but the clasp is beyond carp, I'm searching for a decent clasp or similar full bracelet with a decent clasp.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Dougiebaby said:


> Just added this one 2 days ago. So far, I really like it. Here's a pic and a video...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great video. Thanks for sharing. That is such a nice looking watch on the black rubber strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80




----------



## Titan II

AngelDeVille said:


> Really love the shark mesh, but the clasp is beyond carp, I'm searching for a decent clasp or similar full bracelet with a decent clasp.
> 
> View attachment 15125217


How about a picture of this fishy clasp.

Rene


----------



## Titan II

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 15126247


What?!?! More sorcery?!?!

Rene


----------



## Cstokes23




----------



## Jakx

My best shot with a phone:


----------



## Jakx

My best shot with a phone:
View attachment 15128511


----------



## Kinboat

2531.80 checking in with my sleepy companion


----------



## southswell

Ready for summer to come


----------



## Rossonero3

Over the moon with this one


----------



## watchgeek216

JP(Canada) said:


>


Omega did a great job with the Gold-Steel version of their Seamaster! I find it more subtle than the Rolex version, especially with the bracelet.


----------



## watchgeek216

fx2243 said:


> I've owned this watch for nearly 6 months and it's been off my wrist for precisely 0 days. (Sleeping and picture taking aside!)


Congratulations! I purchased mine January 2019 and it has been my daily watch ever since.


----------



## fx2243

watchgeek216 said:


> Congratulations! I purchased mine January 2019 and it has been my daily watch ever since.


Thanks, I've switched to Watch Gecko MN style strap today, I got a few when they were on sale but this one is my favourite.

The red stripe picks out the second hand and text nicely.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

fx2243 said:


> Thanks, I've switched to Watch Gecko MN style strap today, I got a few when they were on sale but this one is my favourite.
> 
> The red stripe picks out the second hand and text nicely.


That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jakx




----------



## v1triol

Old SMPc is the best SMPc


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Here's my white SMP on various nato straps...






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thomaz71

Back on the bracelet..









Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth

Onto a newly arrived NATO, super comfy, and liking the look 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

asfalloth said:


> Onto a newly arrived NATO, super comfy, and liking the look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice of strap, really suits the white dial well.


----------



## ilkerhos

.









SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Uzernaime

Happy to be a member of both clubs!


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach




----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-G9600 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## mario24601

Wearing this one today. Love the font and all the little details.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Apia said:


>


Hey Apia,

I like the red rubber on the white Diver 300! Looks like a great summer wear.

Which rubber strap and can you show the side and clasp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Dougiebaby said:


> Hey Apia,
> 
> I like the red rubber on the white Diver 300! Looks like a great summer wear.
> 
> Which rubber strap and can you show the side and clasp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a Zealande

https://www.zealande.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rossonero3

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great shot! Really captured the details.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Apia said:


>


Hi Apia, 
Thanks for the recommendation of Zealande. Since I already have the black Omega rubber strap, I am considering this white Zealande for summer fun.

Here's a cool wrist roll of one I found on Instagram...


__
http://instagr.am/p/CA3QLeanK5V/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyEnzo

Already scraped one of the scalloped edges. Call it "broken in"


----------



## Arainach

The comfort of rubber has almost ruined me, but I love the look of nylon enough to keep it in the rotation.


----------



## Mreal75

Rossonero3 said:


> That's a great shot! Really captured the details.


Thank you, appreciate it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

Good morning!


----------



## Titan II

mario1971 said:


> Good morning!


My goodness!! That watch is just stunning.

René


----------



## Covenant

Just received an Erika's Original strap for my SMP300, I think it looks pretty awesome


----------



## mario1971

Titan II said:


> My goodness!! That watch is just stunning.
> 
> René


Rene, is very photogenic. It is a pity that it is only 34.5mm. In the pictures it looks very good, while live on my wrist 18.5 cm is quite filigree.


----------



## mario1971

Dubel, to be deleted!


----------



## Titan II

mario1971 said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness!! That watch is just stunning.
> 
> René
> 
> 
> 
> Rene, is very photogenic. It is a pity that it is only 34.5mm. In the pictures it looks very good, while live on my wrist 18.5 cm is quite filigree.
Click to expand...

Photogenic indeed!

In my opinion, watches of that era can be worn on any size wrist. So, as long as YOU like it and you're comfortable with it, I say wear it with confidence.

René


----------



## fx2243

Switched to a bond Nato today, complete with a Skyfall money clip!


----------



## Covenant

Now on a whiskey brown padded Kangaroo leather strap


----------



## Thomaz71

Enviado de meu SM-N970F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol




----------



## leo1790

Stuck mine on a seiko rubber for now while I wait for the shops to open to order a oem strap.
Quite like it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Supero100x




----------



## Orangecurrent

1972 OAS Seamater - Cal 1040 (Lemania 1340) (minute totalizer on the move...)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor




----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Rossonero3

Question regarding bezel inserts, anyone replace theirs? I'd like to replace the insert on my 2264 myself and found a replacement, the seller says it is a 'pressure fit' part and does not require glue or adhesive unless it's a bit loose. Are they easy to pop off and realign the new one?


----------



## koolpep




----------



## koolpep

These light reflections on the dial are amazing....

View attachment A6_00436.jpg


----------



## 5661nicholas

Rossonero3 said:


> Question regarding bezel inserts, anyone replace theirs? I'd like to replace the insert on my 2264 myself and found a replacement, the seller says it is a 'pressure fit' part and does not require glue or adhesive unless it's a bit loose. Are they easy to pop off and realign the new one?


Really simple procedure providing the replacement is of adequate size

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossonero3

5661nicholas said:


> Really simple procedure providing the replacement is of adequate size
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I've been told the bezel needs to be taken off to replace the insert, is that true? I've seen other makes like Seiko where the insert itself can just be taken out without taking off the bezel


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia




----------



## FOsteology

Just happily joined the club with a new to me 2541.80


----------



## rc2300156

Hi all,

2531.80 on rubber


----------



## Automaticfanboy

PO 8500 Ti in its natural habitat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Automaticfanboy

Apia said:


>


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Spadon

My Seamaster Ceramic.....love the black face on this watch!


----------



## Spadon

Awesome white dial as well a awesome strap there!!!


----------



## boatswain

Spadon said:


> View attachment 15211997
> View attachment 15211999
> 
> My Seamaster Ceramic.....love the black face on this watch!


Looks great paired with the rubber.


----------



## rc2300156

2531.80










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spadon

boatswain said:


> Looks great paired with the rubber.


Thanks, Zealande rubber strap...Fits perfect and I am starting to prefer it over the bracelet....so comfortable!


----------



## t3bkmzd

aftermarket rubber strap


----------



## boatswain

Spadon said:


> Thanks, Zealande rubber strap...Fits perfect and I am starting to prefer it over the bracelet....so comfortable!


Good to hear.

One of these years I plan on trying a Zealande on my sword hands model.


----------



## Spadon

They are really nice straps in my opinion. Great experience when purchasing. A bit pricey but certainly not as much as some others or the OEM.


----------



## sanik




----------



## anonymousmoose

sanik said:


>


Such good condition. Wish mine still looked like that


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh mon gars

My SM60


----------



## Bobthekelpy

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great. Is it the midsize?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Thanks! It’s a 2254.50 41mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eesh

Joining back in the club after 4 years. Had the bond omega for a few years before selling it to fund the submariner.

This one though is now even more special.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Finally kind of Sunny in OBX NC









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

Anyone got a good AD/jewelry store within the USA for the best price on a white SPMc on rubber? I want the Omega factory 5yrs.


----------



## southswell

Summer colors


----------



## Lee_K

On a Borealis rubber strap for summer.


----------



## boatswain

Lee_K said:


> View attachment 15229261
> 
> 
> On a Borealis rubber strap for summer.


Great pairing.


----------



## brash47

djpharoah said:


> Anyone got a good AD/jewelry store within the USA for the best price on a white SPMc on rubber? I want the Omega factory 5yrs.


I saw one in Toppers Jewelers when I was in a couple days ago. They are a top notch store, amazing knowledge, and a very rich Omega background.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

+1 on Topper's - very competitive on pricing, pleasant to work with, knowledgeable and passionate about watches - I was very happy with my dealings with Topper.


----------



## Dougiebaby

djpharoah said:


> Anyone got a good AD/jewelry store within the USA for the best price on a white SPMc on rubber? I want the Omega factory 5yrs.


I'll PM you my contact I used for my white SMP on rubber from USA AD - price was $4,000 shipped to me with no sales tax. If you want bracelet it is $4,400.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

brash47 said:


> I saw one in Toppers Jewelers when I was in a couple days ago. They are a top notch store, amazing knowledge, and a very rich Omega background.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk





jfwund said:


> +1 on Topper's - very competitive on pricing, pleasant to work with, knowledgeable and passionate about watches - I was very happy with my dealings with Topper.


Thanks for the tips gents. Toppers is good but unfortunately they have to charge my California Taxes (since I'm also in CA) which unfortunately puts me above where I want to be. Looking for an AD out of CA mainly.


----------



## brash47

Strange question to ask you, but are you a veteran? If so, you can buy online through the Exchange now. They sell the SMP currently at $4129, free shipping, no tax.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

brash47 said:


> Strange question to ask you, but are you a veteran? If so, you can buy online through the Exchange now. They sell the SMP currently at $4129, free shipping, no tax.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


No I'm not a vet so it wouldn't work but thank you.


----------



## navjing0614

On rubber strap. It's weight difference is significant compared to bracelet. So comfy.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JfrenchNYC

Automaticfanboy said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JfrenchNYC

Originally had this on the blue rubber strap from the Omega AD but I've added an Omega NATO to the mix and it's more comfortable. Highly recommend the NATO straps from Omega! Just ordered another one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

JfrenchNYC said:


> Originally had this on the blue rubber strap from the Omega AD but I've added an Omega NATO to the mix and it's more comfortable. Highly recommend the NATO straps from Omega! Just ordered another one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture. I was wondering how the blue SMP looked on the blue Grey bond nato. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

Cheers!


----------



## v1triol




----------



## TagTime

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## djpharoah

Anyone aware of a rubber strap with the omega deployant clasp that’ll work on the new 42mm Seamaster?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Relo60

😊😷Tuesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Lamontre

navjing0614 said:


> On rubber strap. It's weight difference is significant compared to bracelet. So comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


very nice ! may i know your wrist size?


----------



## leo1790

Finally got a decent rubber strap. Ended up with a Zuludiver 317, really like it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Lamontre said:


> very nice ! may i know your wrist size?


Thank you. Around 6.7. Using a zealande strap. A little loose on the 4th hole but too tight for the 3rd. Can't get the perfect fit for me so I went back to the Barton strap and I must say that comfort is the same. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Love the depth on the dial!


----------



## djpharoah

Just a quick video about the great white SMP!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump

My first Omega.....just came in today:


----------



## bombaywalla

Have this one for a while now....


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Thunder Dump said:


> My first Omega.....just came in today:
> 
> View attachment 15242979


I'm not part of the club.. yet, but that one is one of two at the very top of my list. Very nice and thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Thunder Dump said:


> My first Omega.....just came in today:
> 
> View attachment 15242979


Beautiful and congratulations.

One of the nicest white dialed divers out there.


----------



## Dougiebaby

djpharoah said:


> Just a quick video about the great white SMP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice vid Pharoah! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K2PK

Here is mine; still in wraps - joined the Seamaster Club this month!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TypeSly

Oldie... but I'm poor :-(


----------



## K2PK

TypeSly said:


> Oldie... but I'm poor :-(
> 
> View attachment 15246807


Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla

TypeSly said:


> Oldie... but I'm poor :-(
> 
> View attachment 15246807


anything but poor, dude!! you had the cash way back then when none/most of the guys posting pix of their SMP today did not have the $ to buy it back when you did...

oldie but goldie....


----------



## navjing0614

My go to watch...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JfrenchNYC

Hi All, 

I picked up this new Seamaster 300m from an AD back in February of 2020 and I’ve thoroughly enjoyed the piece up until now....

For some reason, my Omega started to run incredibly fast; I set the time and within a couple of minutes, the time is running minutes fast. 

I’ve read that this can happen when watches become magnetized, but not this watch as we all know the new model is > 15,000 GAUSS and completely anti magnetic. 

I called the AD and will be having the technician look at it next week but I’m slightly disappointed / surprised this happened to a brand new Omega.

Any idea on what this could be ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JfrenchNYC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

K2PK said:


> Here is mine; still in wraps - joined the Seamaster Club this month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty! I've been going back and forth over that one and the gray dial and just can't make up my mind! I need to see them in person, but yours looks great! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2PK

Thanks! I started with the grey dial but the more I looked into it the more I became convinced that either white or black dial is the way to go. And I am very happy with my decision of going with the white dial .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

K2PK said:


> Thanks! I started with the grey dial but the more I looked into it the more I became convinced that either white or black dial is the way to go. And I am very happy with my decision of going with the white dial .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on. I've got a black-dialed watch, otherwise it'd be an easy decision to get that one as I think it is a great GADA watch. Since it's between the white and gray, it's a bit tougher for me to decide!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JfrenchNYC

djpharoah said:


> Just a quick video about the great white SMP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great video. Omega really nailed it with this generation; the sapphire case back, upgraded movement and wave dial are great. I 100% agree with you about the metal bracelet; it's not my style. The rubber strap really hit it home for me and was the driving factor for my purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Nothing beats a wave dial


----------



## lo_scrivano

Agreed @anonymousmoose

Old photo...










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## djpharoah

"Great white" Seamaster 300 overview


----------



## 5661nicholas

Rossonero3 said:


> I've been told the bezel needs to be taken off to replace the insert, is that true? I've seen other makes like Seiko where the insert itself can just be taken out without taking off the bezel


Definitely needs to be removed

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

I've been toying with the idea of selling this. I lusted after it for so long, but blue watches never stick around in my collection. A beautiful piece though and it's so lightweight I forget I'm wearing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

Wearing the Brosnan Bond today long before I wanted anything else, I wanted one of these. The one I got over 20 years ago is long gone, but this one fills the whole nicely.

Not sure if I like the new forum set up, but I like this watch.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

JP(Canada) said:


> Wearing the Brosnan Bond today long before I wanted anything else, I wanted on of these. The one I got over 20 years ago is long gone, but this one fills the whole nicely.
> 
> Not sure if I like the new forum set up, but I like this watch.


Feel the same way. The goldeneye quartz was my first love


----------



## boatswain

Dougiebaby said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great strap combos!

That's one of the beauties of a white dial, strap versatility.

Enjoy


----------



## navjing0614

My ever reliable companion. 18 months and still going strong. 
Barton straps are so comfortable (and cheap too) 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## GregBe

New Seamaster today. I picked up a black one a couple of weeks ago but my heart was set on the blue. I was able to find someone looking to trade. Both are excellent but thrilled with this blue









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

GregBe said:


> New Seamaster today. I picked up a black one a couple of weeks ago but my heart was set on the blue. I was able to find someone looking to trade. Both are excellent but thrilled with this blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Congratulations. We all know that the blue is best..


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Happy June 31st!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JfrenchNYC

GregBe said:


> New Seamaster today. I picked up a black one a couple of weeks ago but my heart was set on the blue. I was able to find someone looking to trade. Both are excellent but thrilled with this blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


When I purchased my seamaster, I didn't even have to think twice about getting the Blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAMomentToLose

Seamasters and a Railmaster on BOR Bracelets


----------



## SaMaster14

The splash of orange clashes a bit with my interior 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Technarchy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IBJanky

Technarchy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, the lume on that looks great


----------



## Lamontre

Technarchy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing watch, the more i see it the more i'm in love.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Technarchy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great Technarchy! Here's the lume with rubber strap 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

I know it says Railmaster on the dial, but it's also a Seamaster.

René


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15336449
> 
> 
> I know it says Railmaster on the dial, but it's also a Seamaster.
> 
> René


But is it a Seamaster Aqua Terra Railmaster?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Just says Railmaster on the front of this one, I don't read the back very often... 🤪


----------



## Titan II

ILiveOnWacker said:


> But is it a Seamaster Aqua Terra Railmaster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm afraid you've got me beat on that score.?‍♂

René


----------



## havarduf

Greetings, 

Will the current moonwatch bracelet (1998/849) or any of the old smp300 bracelets (e.g. 1610/930 from 2254) fit the new wave dial smp300?


----------



## navjing0614

With Barton red underside. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 007_Omega

It's been awhile since I have had an Omega but I am now a one Rolex and one Omega man. I love my sports watches and I think my two choices represent the brands quite well. I really wanted this watch when it came out but I was a student and no way could I afford it. Had the chance to buy it and decided to change the direction of my small "collection."

So far, very comfortable and extremely functional. Dial is legible, watch is fantastic to look at, and it is built in with nice functions. The duel timing/GMT bezel is quite handy. I'm glad I've gotten myself out of the Rolex obsession. Fantastic watches but there is so much more to this hobby. I was originally an Omega fan so it's nice to have a watch representing the brand. Full disclosure, I've owned the modern Submariner and from a build quality perspective I believe it is a better watch. From a movement and aesthetics perspective, this has certainly got it beat.


----------



## K4neX

Got my 007 on 7/7, free nato too
















Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Blue on blue this time. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JfrenchNYC

Incase you're wondering how the new NATO line from Omega looks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

JfrenchNYC said:


> Incase you're wondering how the new NATO line from Omega looks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch 
Great strap
Great pup


----------



## Dougiebaby

JfrenchNYC said:


> Incase you're wondering how the new NATO line from Omega looks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks AWESOME!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Lume shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Been wearing my beater the last week away camping with the family. Nice to have this back on the wrist.


----------



## Pee Dee

my favourite weekend companion


----------



## Kinboat

After spending about an hour at my ad choosing between blue or black I purchased this guy yesterday. Looks like my 2531.80 will be up for sale soon.


----------



## oso2276

My Franken SMP









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

Kinboat said:


> After spending about an hour at my ad choosing between blue or black I purchased this guy yesterday. Looks like my 2531.80 will be up for sale soon.


Congrats ... she is a stunner! I may buy the blue too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JfrenchNYC

Dougiebaby said:


> Congrats ... she is a stunner! I may buy the blue too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the bracelet ? I have the same model but I alternate between two Omega NATOs and the rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JfrenchNYC

Kinboat said:


> After spending about an hour at my ad choosing between blue or black I purchased this guy yesterday. Looks like my 2531.80 will be up for sale soon.


How do you like the bracelet ? I have the same model but I alternate between two Omega NATOs and the rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Kinboat said:


> After spending about an hour at my ad choosing between blue or black I purchased this guy yesterday. Looks like my 2531.80 will be up for sale soon.


Great choice. But, I'd be hanging onto the 2531.80 too.


----------



## Kinboat

JfrenchNYC said:


> How do you like the bracelet ? I have the same model but I alternate between two Omega NATOs and the rubber strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bracelet is very comfortable, I was going to buy it on the rubber (I find it looks better on rubber, makes the lugs stand out more) but decided bracelet was better value. I'll be picking up a nato soon though.


----------



## Kinboat

Bobthekelpy said:


> Great choice. But, I'd be hanging onto the 2531.80 too.


I'm considering keeping it as the "vintage" watch in my collection, but ultimately if I don't wear it much I'll let someone else give it the love and wear time it deserves.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## GregBe

I have recently been consolidating my collection, and these are the last two standing for my two watch collection. PO just arrived today.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

GregBe said:


> I have recently been consolidating my collection, and these are the last two standing for my two watch collection. PO just arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


If, and it's a huge if; I could make it this far - I would live happily with the PO. A beaut!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15350683


Which model is this? Can we see a pic of the dial side?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee

Yessir.
2"007" (2007) model coaxial GMT


----------



## asfalloth

Mods, please remove post.


----------



## stbob

My membership to the Seamaster club has arrived, the 39.5 Planet Ocean variety... 🏄‍♂️








_215.30.40.20.03.001_


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

stbob said:


> My membership to the Seamaster club has arrived, the 39.5 Planet Ocean variety...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _215.30.40.20.03.001_


Congrats! Thanks for sharing. It looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded

Seamasters and cigars.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

noleblooded said:


> Seamasters and cigars.


That Padron is a great cigar! I was smoking a My Father when my new Seamaster arrived! I was literally smoking and waiting on the porch.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2PK

noleblooded said:


> Seamasters and cigars.


Go well together 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller




----------



## boatswain

Travelller said:


>


Amazing picture. Amazing watch.


----------



## busch12

This thing is a chameleon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Love the stark difference in the dial in direct sunlight vs under normal light/in the dark. Photos don't do it justice!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bombaywalla

Travelller said:


>


Travelller
I'm going to join you & post your cousin watch - the no-date version.....


----------



## TheHun

Cape Meares


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

The AT just landed the other day. Makes 4 seamasters currently in the box....


----------



## cycleguy

pz93c said:


> 1970 Chromoneter.


----------



## fishofsteel

Here's my current. Thought I would go sedna just for a bit of variety. Still getting used to it!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

_Battle Royale [email protected]_ ??


----------



## busch12

I get why this was the hottest watch of 2018 now. Still might be...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SMP


----------



## boatswain

Seamaster

















Summer has me looking for rubber strap options...


----------



## SaMaster14

Always better with some work from home buddies!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rc2300156

Smp 300 on rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossonero3

boatswain said:


> Seamaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer has me looking for rubber strap options...


For an inexpensive option I got this strap off Etsy, a shop in the Uk, it's not bad actually


----------



## watches4ever

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/omega-2531-80-smp-licensed-to-thrill.5220017/


----------



## boatswain




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## M. Reno

My vintage 1961 Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum




----------



## ilkerhos

I wonder is there any bracelet alternatives for the current seamaster 300m (wave dial) ? I own the black version on the black rubber but considering to change the look time to time with a bracelet too. I am not a fan of the bond bracelet thats's way I bought it with the rubber. However I really do love the flat link speedmaster bracelets like on the vintage ones and the new 321 speedmaster.

Does anyone know whether they would be compatible with mine? I am open to suggestions and alternatives too. 

SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## SaMaster14

Thoughts on a rubber strap on the Seamaster 300? 

Any photos?


----------



## K2PK

ilkerhos said:


> I wonder is there any bracelet alternatives for the current seamaster 300m (wave dial) ? I own the black version on the black rubber but considering to change the look time to time with a bracelet too. I am not a fan of the bond bracelet thats's way I bought it with the rubber. However I really do love the flat link speedmaster bracelets like on the vintage ones and the new 321 speedmaster.
> 
> Does anyone know whether they would be compatible with mine? I am open to suggestions and alternatives too.
> 
> SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Uncle Seiko has recently developed bracelets very similar to popular Omega bracelets. Check out his website to take a look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilkerhos

K2PK said:


> Uncle Seiko has recently developed bracelets very similar to popular Omega bracelets. Check out his website to take a look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I did, those bracelets urged me to post to this thread . Unfortunately as far as I know they are only for the regular speedy and the fois. 
I really loved the flat link version but not sure it would be compatible with the seamaster.

SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## John Frum

You could probably use a 20mm without the endlinks. Like a Miltat SE sort of look, or mesh.

Wouldn't cost much to try it out, and easy to flip if need be.


----------



## thomasey

Hi all!

My first contribution to this thread.

My Seamaster 300 60th says hi.


----------



## John Frum

Tropic FTW!!


----------



## navjing0614

Smp 300









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasey

John Frum said:


> Tropic FTW!!


Yes, such a pity Omega did not provide Tropic for this model, which i feel it should be due it being a diver.


----------



## adk225




----------



## cybercat




----------



## JP(Canada)

Strapped on the Bond today.


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

JP(Canada) said:


> Strapped on the Bond today.


The name is Bond.....James Bond.....

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

milgauss1349 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a good drop! I still have some left.

It's great looking bottle but it looks like they changed the cork and bottle design. Mine looks like this:









I think I left it open too long as it's staring to taste different. I don't drink much scotch anymore and a few bottles open at the same time can last me several years.


----------



## milgauss1349

anonymousmoose said:


> That's a good drop! I still have some left.
> 
> It's great looking bottle but it looks like they changed the cork and bottle design. Mine looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I left it open too long as it's staring to taste different. I don't drink much scotch anymore and a few bottles open at the same time can last me several years.


As I understand it anything that's under half after about 6 months starts to "turn"; you can get an aerosol can that puts a layer of something other than oxygen between the liquid but eventually you just have to go through it! 
It definitely looks like they stream lines the packaging; yours looks much more old world classy IMO whereas the new one looks much more modern chic IMO. 
Regardless I'm looking forward to getting into it as the last bottle of green label was underwhelming compared to the bottle of hibiki harmony I got with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23

Change of clothes!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy

Fresh back from a service at Nesbit's


----------



## bombaywalla

that 1 guy said:


> Fresh back from a service at Nesbit's
> View attachment 15372509
> View attachment 15372509


Awesome looking watch! I THINK I'm a bit biased no?............ 
Your must have been at Nesbit's at the same time mine was - I received mine a couple weeks ago.....


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

My 1 and 2. Covers every occasion for me. On the left for today. 
These 2 put my watch buying on hold for now. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

iPhone fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnft

I wish there were brand new SM300s like this.
Since there are not,
I'll settle for a serviced 50plus year old NOS movement and NOS case and bracelet with brand new official Omega service/replacement parts.

I wish I had snagged a no date version as well.

Enjoyable by the new pool,


or in a minty car of the same age.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## azcats1818




----------



## busch12

Natural element.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## bombaywalla

Shawnft said:


> I wish there were brand new SM300s like this.
> Since there are not,
> I'll settle for a serviced 50plus year old NOS movement and NOS case and bracelet with brand new official Omega service/replacement parts.
> 
> I wish I had snagged a no date version as well.
> 
> Enjoyable by the new pool,
> 
> 
> or in a minty car of the same age.


Shawnft,just curious where you "snagged" your SM300?

Did it come with the bracelet? Can you please give a model number - I'm looking for one? Thanks.


----------



## Travelller

?


----------



## MotorTed

1961 Seamaster, same age as me. 😊


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## chrusp

in Greece









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## cycleguy

Recently got the silver dial version and loving it more every time I wear it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cycleguy

Forgot the wrist shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrusp

hello









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## chrusp

i like this strap!
and watch









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Haf




----------



## solesman

Haf said:


>


Superb capture @Haf 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy

A day at the beach.


----------



## Stephanos83

2254.50 out camping. The blue of the tent reflects nicely off the mirror finished hands.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## boatswain

that 1 guy said:


> A day at the beach.
> View attachment 15408167


Love it!


----------



## Vindic8

Happy Friday










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

_Today's IG challenge ... (yep, involving a mouse... )_ 🍻


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

I go back and forth between NATO and rubber.


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## swissra




----------



## p_mmk

SMP Bond 2220.80


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

p_mmk said:


> SMP Bond 2220.80
> 
> View attachment 15413198


Cute! Me too! Well, different watch but yay dogs!


----------



## p_mmk

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Cute! Me too! Well, different watch but yay dogs!
> View attachment 15413203


Yay dogs is right! I took the pic to post in a thread titled Divers and Dogs or something like that, but couldn't find it anymore. Found this one instead.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## imranbecks




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## JG's Watches




----------



## v1triol




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

My Uber companion










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

The SMPc is tough to beat. usmc_k9_vet, your chrome dial and the white are the contenders for next year's piece. A friend scored one, it's a stunner. I'll post a pic of it after my SMPc on Zealande.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

John Frum said:


> The SMPc is tough to beat. usmc_k9_vet, your chrome dial and the white are the contenders for next year's piece. A friend scored one, it's a stunner. I'll post a pic of it after my SMPc on Zealande.
> 
> View attachment 15414826
> View attachment 15414827


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa2600

Finally I found a Seamaster I liked enough to join the club.


----------



## Titan II

Alfa2600 said:


> Finally I found a Seamaster I liked enough to join the club.
> View attachment 15415474


Congrats Alfa, and welcome to the club.

René


----------



## Alfa2600

Titan II said:


> Congrats Alfa, and welcome to the club.
> 
> René


Thank you👍


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Took this beauty DEEP today! Happy to report it survived.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

_Omega's 2014 SM300MC & a newly-built "Watchco" 166.024 ⚓&⚓😃🍻_


----------



## navjing0614

Good morning everyone. 









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## SaMaster14

Please excuse the iPhone photography... not great at close-ups


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Beeeeeeef










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Von170

Apols for the non Seamasters


----------



## Opettaja

Does this qualify?


----------



## Titan II

Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer;










René


----------



## Furball




----------



## soubido

Just picked this up from the AD


----------



## boatswain

soubido said:


> View attachment 15425083
> 
> 
> Just picked this up from the AD


Congratulations it's a great edition


----------



## soubido

boatswain said:


> Congratulations it's a great edition


Thanks man!


----------



## Haf

Now on Perlon:


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Budman2k

Just arrived today. My third Seamaster variant:


----------



## Flighty7T34

Guys: what are your thoughts on the Seamaster 212.30.41.20.03.001, this is a 41mm automatic in blue face and blue ceramic bezel with date? Having thoughts on acquiring that model to put into my wearing rotation.


----------



## navjing0614

Good morning. 









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## SaMaster14

From this morning!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Blackrain

I obviously waited too long to join the club, but some things are worth waiting for. My first Seamaster


----------



## Titan II

Beautiful!! Congratulations!!

René


----------



## boatswain

Blackrain said:


> I obviously waited too long to join the club, but some things are worth waiting for. My first Seamaster
> View attachment 15436678


Congrats!


----------



## silentmask

First post here in the forums. When I saw the movie GoldenEye back in my college days (watched all the bond movies very late in the game, around 2010), the Omega Seamaster 300m quartz 2541.80 had me at hello. Something about the blue wave dial captivated my attention and planted a seed in my head. Fast forward up to two weeks ago, I finally pulled the trigger in purchasing my first luxury watch. Very happy with this watch!


----------



## Titan II

silentmask said:


> First post here in the forums. When I saw the movie GoldenEye back in my college days (watched all the bond movies very late in the game, around 2010), the Omega Seamaster 300m quartz 2541.80 had me at hello. Something about the blue wave dial captivated my attention and planted a seed in my head. Fast forward up to two weeks ago, I finally pulled the trigger in purchasing my first luxury watch. Very happy with this watch!
> 
> View attachment 15440223


Welcome to WUS and the OMEGA family, silentmask! Looking forward to seeing you around and catching some pictures of your new Seamaster.

I think that's the perfect entry into the world of OMEGA. Congratulations!!

Rene


----------



## cigarwatch_tx

My first grail acquisition and for obvious reasons the watch that started it all, an 2541.80.


----------



## swissra




----------



## Titan II

cigarwatch_tx said:


> My first grail acquisition and for obvious reasons the watch that started it all, an 2541.80.
> View attachment 15440348


Wow!! Another 2541.80. Congrats, and welcome to the club. As I stated above...the perfect entry into OMEGA. Enjoy the honeymoon.

Rene


----------



## beebox




----------



## cigarwatch_tx

[QUOTE
Wow!! Another 2541.80. Congrats, and welcome to the club. As I stated above...the perfect entry into OMEGA. Enjoy the honeymoon.

Rene
[/QUOTE]


Titan II said:


> Wow!! Another 2541.80. Congrats, and welcome to the club. As I stated above...the perfect entry into OMEGA. Enjoy the honeymoon.
> 
> Rene


A honeymoon 25 years in the making lol.


----------



## Titan II

cigarwatch_tx said:


> [QUOTE
> Wow!! Another 2541.80. Congrats, and welcome to the club. As I stated above...the perfect entry into OMEGA. Enjoy the honeymoon.
> 
> Rene


A honeymoon 25 years in the making lol.
[/QUOTE]

I understand. I've been there with my Speedmaster. It'll be even more enjoyable.

René


----------



## boatswain

Welcome folks with your new blue wave dials!


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## SaMaster14

Watching "The Boys" on Amazon Prime this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7

Best watch I've ever owned


----------



## Bobthekelpy

I received a Zealande strap this week. Fitment was quite good, although I ended up using the Omega spring bars instead of the ones Zealande supplied. Alexandre was awesome to deal with.

It's quite a comfy strap and I can see it being on this for our approaching warmer weather.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Russ1965

Some vintage love, perhaps?


----------



## DaveandStu

silentmask said:


> First post here in the forums. When I saw the movie GoldenEye back in my college days (watched all the bond movies very late in the game, around 2010), the Omega Seamaster 300m quartz 2541.80 had me at hello. Something about the blue wave dial captivated my attention and planted a seed in my head. Fast forward up to two weeks ago, I finally pulled the trigger in purchasing my first luxury watch. Very happy with this watch!
> 
> View attachment 15440223


Well done mate..its a beaut!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Russ1965 said:


> Some vintage love, perhaps?


Love it!


----------



## swissra




----------



## VizslaFriend

Reflection of clouds...


----------



## Russ1965

boatswain said:


> Love it!


Thank you.


----------



## ldelgado




----------



## navjing0614

Good morning.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation

New SMPc


----------



## mousekar75

Sporting the Mai Tai ADPT strap. I don't know why, but I actually really like these straps, and I think this color really works well for some reason.


----------



## swissra




----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## johnnywash1

Just picked up this 2018 SMPc, one of my favorites. This one has been used in actual diving, and has some rub marks on the AR. As I age, these wrinkles don't bother me.


----------



## jimkar

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zedd88




----------



## cave diver

I bought this 2264 already modified with the PO crystal and bezel. I like it a lot, but I am already wondering how long it will be before I restore it - the original parts came with it too. Still, in a happy place with my first omega.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

cave diver said:


> I bought this 2264 already modified with the PO crystal and bezel. I like it a lot, but I am already wondering how long it will be before I restore it - the original parts came with it too. Still, in a happy place with my first omega.


Looks good. I really like that dial and all the lume it provides. Also really like the hour and minute hands. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

cave diver said:


> I bought this 2264 already modified with the PO crystal and bezel. I like it a lot, but I am already wondering how long it will be before I restore it - the original parts came with it too. Still, in a happy place with my first omega.


I like the original look myself. But it's nice to have options


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Just picked up my first Omega thanks to a fine seller here on the forums. Must say I love the feel and look of the watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Zedd88 said:


> View attachment 15456221


Looks great.

I can't wait to get mine back from service!


----------



## swissra




----------



## fishofsteel

My two tone version:


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

fishofsteel said:


> My two tone version:


That's a stunner! Very nice. Awesome view, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735

Picked up a couple weeks ago, been on wrist since.


----------



## bombaywalla

Took one of my favorites on a hike at a State Park last weekend .....


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks




----------



## omega1300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imranbecks

Love the brighter green lume on the older model!


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on a leather NATO - leather really goes well with this piece!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum




----------



## simon_nmk

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## keisuke_z

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Titan II

OMEGA Railmaster 60th Anniversary Edition;










René


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## SaMaster14

In the office today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## mnf67

Gmt today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

Jeep99dad said:


>


Always love seeing your family watch Brice.....superlative!


----------



## Jeep99dad

SaMaster14 said:


> In the office today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sexy


----------



## SaMaster14

Jeep99dad said:


> So sexy


Leather NATO really brings makes the dial pop on the SM 300MC!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spunwell said:


> Always love seeing your family watch Brice.....superlative!


Thank you very much 
Lots of sentimental value for sure. Miss my Grandpa a lot


----------



## Jeep99dad

SaMaster14 said:


> Leather NATO really brings makes the dial pop on the SM 300MC!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely, it's a perfect combo


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks

Count me in!


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## Steve Armstrong

My 5-day old blue diver.


----------



## basso4735

On a Toxicnatos gray










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mstrmusic

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great shot!


----------



## Mstrmusic

I absolutely love the update to the Seamaster. I was a long time fan of the Rolex Submariner; this surpasses it IMO.


----------



## Furball




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Furball




----------



## rc2300156

Smp300


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## americanbam

I never knew that this tread existed!

I've had this watch for many years, and added the matching ring this past summer.


----------



## medic1




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## cave diver

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask what bracelet is that?


----------



## JimmyBoots

That’s a Uncle Seiko 1171. He has them made for Speedmasters but they fit certain Seamasters just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

600 ...in a beautiful sunny morning


----------



## SaMaster14

Spooky season is upon us ... where's the orange, orange/black on _your_ Seamaster?!


----------



## Budman2k

SaMaster14 said:


> Spooky season is upon us ... where's the orange, orange/black on _your_ Seamaster?!


----------



## cave diver

Gotcha!


----------



## SaMaster14

Budman2k said:


> View attachment 15492322


Perfect!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Hey there folks. I'm new to the thread, was able to purchase both grail watches this year 😊 love taking pictures of them that accentuate their features and bring out the style around them. Here are a couple shots of the Seamaster 300 and the SMP 2018.


















As you can see, I use the Seamaster 300 with more formal attire since it accentuates the lighter color Dress shirts with its robustness along the coin edge, deep, black color and polished surfaces. I'm looking to wear it in my trip to St. Thomas with classic, vibrant beach attire. Saw a post of one being worn as such on the Orlebar Brown website and it baffled me how good it looks in such an invironment.

The SMP is just the perfect all rounder. Here I wore it with a linen light blue shirt and pink 5" shorts. The 2018 model has the best light play of any watch I've ever seen. Cheers and thanks for checking out my inaugural post.


----------



## Relo60

One of my favourites in my collection. On Zealande rubber straps. Have a pleasant day😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PsychoKandy




----------



## Occipital Lobe




----------



## Jeep99dad

Mstrmusic said:


> View attachment 15480993
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the update to the Seamaster. I was a long time fan of the Rolex Submariner; this surpasses it IMO.


It's a beauty and great alternative to the sub fir sure especially for larger wrists. It has more wrist presence


----------



## Jeep99dad

Relo60 said:


> One of my favourites in my collection. On Zealande rubber straps. Have a pleasant day
> 
> View attachment 15493182
> View attachment 15493183
> View attachment 15493185


It sure is a fine setup  how is the strap ? Ever compared it to the Everest or rubberB? It looks to be very well made too.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Papi's Omega Seamaster Chrono on the new TheTropicStrap


----------



## carlhaluss

Sebastian De Castro said:


> Hey there folks. I'm new to the thread, was able to purchase both grail watches this year ? love taking pictures of them that accentuate their features and bring out the style around them. Here are a couple shots of the Seamaster 300 and the SMP 2018.
> View attachment 15492997
> 
> 
> View attachment 15492998
> 
> 
> As you can see, I use the Seamaster 300 with more formal attire since it accentuates the lighter color Dress shirts with its robustness along the coin edge, deep, black color and polished surfaces. I'm looking to wear it in my trip to St. Thomas with classic, vibrant beach attire. Saw a post of one being worn as such on the Orlebar Brown website and it baffled me how good it looks in such an invironment.
> 
> The SMP is just the perfect all rounder. Here I wore it with a linen light blue shirt and pink 5" shorts. The 2018 model has the best light play of any watch I've ever seen. Cheers and thanks for checking out my inaugural post.


Great post and photos! Welcome to the forum. Looks like you have a very versatile collection there! Excellent taste in both watches and clothing!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Proud new owner of FOIS. Realizing what an error in judgment I made by selling my first one, happy to have this one back in my collection. I actually had a deposit in place for the new Snoopy Silver Awards and, although it is a beautiful watch in all aspects IMO, I realize it would not be as versatile in my collection. I chose to convert my deposit to the FOIS and am very happy with my decision!


----------



## WatchEater666

1976 Seamaster. Although I find it odd omega put this in the Seamaster line given the low water resistance!
￼


----------



## Relo60

Jeep99dad said:


> It sure is a fine setup  how is the strap ? Ever compared it to the Everest or rubberB? It looks to be very well made too.


Thanks J.

Love the strap. Compared to the RubberB, Zealande is thinner overall, but more pliant and softer. Found the RubberB a tad stiff compared to Zealande. Although RubberB has a lot more variety and choice. Haven't handled the Everest yet.


----------



## Jeep99dad

carlhaluss said:


> Proud new owner of FOIS. Realizing what an error in judgment I made by selling my first one, happy to have this one back in my collection. I actually had a deposit in place for the new Snoopy Silver Awards and, although it is a beautiful watch in all aspects IMO, I realize it would not be as versatile in my collection. I chose to convert my deposit to the FOIS and am very happy with my decision!
> 
> View attachment 15493453
> 
> 
> View attachment 15493454
> 
> 
> View attachment 15493455


Congratulations  it's one of my favorite of the Speedies ever released. The hands are


----------



## Jeep99dad

Relo60 said:


> Thanks J.
> 
> Love the strap. Compared to the RubberB, Zealande is thinner overall, but more pliant and softer. Found the RubberB a tad stiff compared to Zealande. Although RubberB has a lot more variety and choice. Haven't handled the Everest yet.


Thanks. That's good to hear. 
I prefer thinner and less stiff myself


----------



## carlhaluss

carlhaluss said:


> Proud new owner of FOIS. Realizing what an error in judgment I made by selling my first one, happy to have this one back in my collection. I actually had a deposit in place for the new Snoopy Silver Awards and, although it is a beautiful watch in all aspects IMO, I realize it would not be as versatile in my collection. I chose to convert my deposit to the FOIS and am very happy with my decision!
> 
> View attachment 15493453
> 
> 
> View attachment 15493454
> 
> 
> View attachment 15493455


Sorry, guys, I realize this posted in the wrong thread!!!!


----------



## WatchEater666




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Hiking at Smith Rocks with the wife. It's best to wear a 300 meter dive watch if you're near a couple feet of water, just in case.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## cybercat

On a trip to the other side...


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## boatswain




----------



## bombaywalla

cybercat said:


> On a trip to the other side...
> 
> View attachment 15495577


you mean Changi Airport? Or, Sentosa? 
I visited Sentosa many yrs ago - really enjoyed it.....


----------



## cybercat

cybercat said:


> On a trip to the other side...





bombaywalla said:


> you mean Changi Airport? Or, Sentosa?
> I visited Sentosa many yrs ago - really enjoyed it.....


Nope, was just on a short trip to Kowloon side of the harbour, from Hong Kong (island) side. 
- but my better half keeps pushing for us to visit Singapore/Sentosa etc though. 
Maybe after the Covid 19 thing, if it ever really goes away...

Will.


----------



## solesman

Sebastian De Castro said:


> Hey there folks. I'm new to the thread, was able to purchase both grail watches this year  love taking pictures of them that accentuate their features and bring out the style around them. Here are a couple shots of the Seamaster 300 and the SMP 2018.
> View attachment 15492997
> 
> 
> View attachment 15492998
> 
> 
> As you can see, I use the Seamaster 300 with more formal attire since it accentuates the lighter color Dress shirts with its robustness along the coin edge, deep, black color and polished surfaces. I'm looking to wear it in my trip to St. Thomas with classic, vibrant beach attire. Saw a post of one being worn as such on the Orlebar Brown website and it baffled me how good it looks in such an invironment.
> 
> The SMP is just the perfect all rounder. Here I wore it with a linen light blue shirt and pink 5" shorts. The 2018 model has the best light play of any watch I've ever seen. Cheers and thanks for checking out my inaugural post.


There's really something about the 300 on NATO. Looks super smart and I agree the 300 looks great with smarter attire 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## boatswain




----------



## Stretch44

Just picked up the Seamaster Trilogy. I had a 300 MC, but traded up. Loving it!!


----------



## Titan II

Stretch44 said:


> Just picked up the Seamaster Trilogy. I had a 300 MC, but traded up. Loving it!!


Congratulations on the new 60th Anniversary Seamaster 300! Happy to hear you're enjoying it. Once you've worn it for a few weeks would you mind sharing your thoughts comparing what you like and dislike about each watch as compared to the other? Having a Seamaster 300MC and a 60th Anniversary Railmaster I'd be very interested in what you think.

Fits you perfectly by the way. Congrats again.

Rene


----------



## Stretch44

For sure. First thing I noticed is the size between the two. 300 MC never really felt bulky, but the size of the Trilogy is perfect.


----------



## solesman

Stretch44 said:


> For sure. First thing I noticed is the size between the two. 300 MC never really felt bulky, but the size of the Trilogy is perfect.


Congrats on your Trilogy 300! I sold my Spectre LE and picked up the Trilogy. They really wear so different. The end links on the Trilogy work better and allow the bracelet to drape over the wrist 

Here's a photo I took at a boutique event in 2017. Quite a difference for sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpax




----------



## FatTuesday

Happy Halloween!


----------



## FatTuesday

Trusty old companion.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## cave diver




----------



## navjing0614

Have a nice weekend everyone.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## limnoman

Jeep99dad said:


> It's a beauty and great alternative to the sub fir sure especially for larger wrists. It has more wrist presence


I compared the PO to the SubC and SD before deciding on the PO8900. The sub felt too small and I liked just about everything on the PO better than the SD. Different tastes and one size seldom fits all, despite the many comments on Rolex/Tudor WUS.


----------



## limnoman

carlhaluss said:


> Sorry, guys, I realize this posted in the wrong thread!!!!


I was gonna ask what's a FOIS


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

D3V8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new Planet Ocean is an absolute beauty.... I mean wow, how mesmerizing. I'm aiming for a 4 watch collection, all of them on different bands and dial colors. A seamaster 300 and 300 diver already in the box, but man, hard not to want this one too. Its got everything!


----------



## D3V8

Sebastian De Castro said:


> The new Planet Ocean is an absolute beauty.... I mean wow, how mesmerizing. I'm aiming for a 4 watch collection, all of them on different bands and dial colors. A seamaster 300 and 300 diver already in the box, but man, hard not to want this one too. Its got everything!


Yeah it really is a great piece and I love the different shades of blue during the day. It's crazy but I really want the black one as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Reading a book in the backyard on a pleasant October San Francisco day









AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous

2 more taken today.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1040


----------



## Bobthekelpy

It's been close to four months! But, finally back from a service.


----------



## Titan II

Bobthekelpy said:


> It's been close to four months! But, finally back from a service.


Wow!! That looks great. With whom did you have it serviced? Did they give the bracelet a polish as well?

René


----------



## Jeep99dad

Bobthekelpy said:


> It's been close to four months! But, finally back from a service.


That's a long wait. Did you send it to Omega in Switzerland? She is a beauty tho 

I sent my IWC and it was a three week total turnaround which surprised me very much as i expected 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Titan II said:


> Wow!! That looks great. With whom did you have it serviced? Did they give the bracelet a polish as well?
> 
> René


I had it serviced by an independent here in Melbourne, Tik Tok Watch Centre. The bezel insert was starting to lift at the 6 o'clock position. Omega wanted to just replace it, my preference was to try and keep it all original.

Yes, my only disappointment! I did ask them to clean the watch up, but I did not want it polished. I guess due to them working very reduced hours the last few months because of the Covid restrictions, my request was either forgotten about or mis-interpreted.

Anthony was otherwise great to deal with. He even dropped it off to me, as he lives not to far away, to save it sitting in the post for a week (postage has become super slow here due to everyone online shopping because of restrictions).


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a long wait. Did you send it to Omega in Switzerland? She is a beauty tho
> 
> I sent my IWC and it was a three week total turnaround which surprised me very much as i expected 5-6 weeks.


Yes it was, mate. Due to Covid restrictions in my state, businesses were severely restricted with their opening hours, some industries forced to close entirely. The whole state ground to a stop. Crazy the damage it's done to small business, but I digress, not a conversation for this forum.

It was serviced by a independent, not Omega. That may have contributed to the time, as I'm sure parts supply was impacted too.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Happy Friday all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

Best blue in the biz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dandyant




----------



## Titan II

dandyant said:


>


I love it!! Buy what you enjoy, folks!

René


----------



## trf2271

New member of the Seamaster club. Loving it so far.


----------



## boatswain

trf2271 said:


> New member of the Seamaster club. Loving it so far.
> View attachment 15517604




Right on my friend!

Beauty 

Always great to see what comes in and out of your collection. Nice add.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## keisuke_z

JimmyBoots said:


>


Beautiful! May I ask what bracelet that is?

** edit ** figured it out! Uncle Seiko 1171 with a NOS omega clasp.


----------



## v1triol




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster chronograph calibre 1040 on TheTropic strap


----------



## milgauss1349

A REAL Seamaster!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ml91

Got the SMP300M, so happy I decided to pull the trigger after years of lurking watch forums and researching, this thing is absolutely incredible


----------



## parshooter

I only work 3 days a week, but she's always with me when I'm here









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmbob

After a while in the wilderness I'm back in the club, and I will be staying in it this time!


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Haven't worn this in a few weeks.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Whattimeyougot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

Had one, sold it, regretted it, picked one up again. Here to stay









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## manubenirevi

SHOM










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## Spunwell

mattcantwin said:


>


Nice I have an '07 model that I have been saving for my middle sons graduation gift. This will be a birth year watch for him.

Selfishly I wish I could keep this one. I'm not an Omega guy at all but this watch is a beaut.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

My old Seamaster chronograph cal 1040 on TheTropic strap


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Sambation




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## b0n3s

It's been a while since posting. Finally got my dream watch! I have wanted a Seamaster since the release of Goldeneye. Not gonna lie I feel a bit bad for my other watches haha.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## 140dave

My daily, 2254.50


----------



## Jim Jones

140dave said:


> My daily, 2254.50
> View attachment 15534278


What kind of strap is that?


----------



## 140dave

Jim Jones said:


> What kind of strap is that?


Omega 97996082 black double ridged rubber on deployant. Blue is 97988082 FYI. Works great on any 41mm 1120 movement like this or 2531.80


----------



## Jim Jones

can you still get these at the boutique?


----------



## wongthian2

1990 prebond...
by pink petals by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Jim Jones

140dave said:


> Omega 97996082 black double ridged rubber on deployant. Blue is 97988082 FYI. Works great on any 41mm 1120 movement like this or 2531.80


Post some more pics. Im kinda of thinking of picking up the blue version for my Eletric Blue if they are still available


----------



## 140dave

Jim Jones said:


> Post some more pics. Im kinda of thinking of picking up the blue version for my Eletric Blue if they are still available


Still available from AD/OB btw, ($249) black pictured waiting on my new blue one to arrive. 
The clasp is a bit large but I got used to it really quickly, has multiple fine adjustments which I really like. The clasp is pricey but I found one here a couple months back.


----------



## Jim Jones

140dave said:


> Still available from AD/OB btw, ($249) black pictured waiting on my new blue one to arrive.
> The clasp is a bit large but I got used to it really quickly, has multiple fine adjustments which I really like. The clasp is pricey but I found one here a couple months back.
> View attachment 15534646
> View attachment 15534648
> View attachment 15534649
> View attachment 15534652


Post pics of the blue one once you get it please. You dont happen to have the part# for the clasp do you?


----------



## 140dave

Jim Jones said:


> You dont happen to have the part# for the clasp do you?


Pretty sure it is 94531803 for the currently available one. Older version is the 1506/832 I have one of each and can't tell the difference.


----------



## Jim Jones

140dave said:


> Pretty sure it is 94531803 for the currently available one. Older version is the 1506/832 I have one of each and can't tell the difference.


Thank you


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 971

Jeep99dad said:


> My old Seamaster chronograph cal 1040 on TheTropic strap


Tropical strap is one of the most comfortable strap that I own.


----------



## Jeep99dad

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15535639


This variant is so so nice. My fave with the grey and blue model


----------



## boatswain

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15535639


This one of the nicest white dual divers out there


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Boom:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre from this morning

iPhone 12 Pro taking stellar wrist shots (non-portrait mode)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## chrusp

coffee in the park
















Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## rc2300156

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## randallb




----------



## 140dave

Jim Jones said:


> Post pics of the blue one once you get it please.


Arrived yesterday, now on my 2531.80




































The clasp is a monster but like I said, I got used to it really quickly and love having 5 adjustments for hot weather. You can use a smaller non omega clasp like the ones on the Bonetto Cinturini if the size is really off putting.


----------



## Scout308

Jeep99dad said:


> My old Seamaster chronograph cal 1040 on TheTropic strap





Jeep99dad said:


> My old Seamaster chronograph cal 1040 on TheTropic strap


Year?


----------



## Scout308

140dave said:


> Arrived yesterday, now on my 2531.80
> View attachment 15538923
> View attachment 15538925
> View attachment 15538927
> View attachment 15538928
> View attachment 15538930
> 
> The clasp is a monster but like I said, I got used to it really quickly and love having 5 adjustments for hot weather. You can use a smaller non omega clasp like the ones on the Bonetto Cinturini if the size is really off putting.


Sweet with that strap!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

JP(Canada) said:


>


Really great pic. Loving that reference!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

Titan II said:


> View attachment 15534254
> 
> 
> René


That is GORGEOUS. I have Omega on my mind. And that one is a beauty.
What exact model is that? I couldn't find it on the website. Or maybe you have a link to where I could maybe get it. Thanks.


----------



## Titan II

watchman600 said:


> That is GORGEOUS. I have Omega on my mind. And that one is a beauty.
> What exact model is that? I couldn't find it on the website. Or maybe you have a link to where I could maybe get it. Thanks.


Thank you!

That is the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer 41mm. This particular reference is the 233.30.41.21.01.001...steel on steel. There are many different references available in addition to this one. There are steel, gold, two tone, titanium, and platinum models available. All are available on a matching bracelet or a leather strap. There is also the Limited Edition Spectre model which comes steel on steel or steel on a "Bond" NATO strap. The Spectre model also differs slightly from this model in that it has a lollipop seconds hand; a bi-directional, 12 hour scale bezel; and an all brushed bracelet as opposed to the one with polished centre links on the regular models.

All these references can still be viewed on the OMEGA website. The Spectre Edition however, being a Limited Edition, can be viewed but is no longer available. The regular references should be in the showcase of any OMEGA Boutique or Authorized Dealer and available for viewing and purchase.

Thanks again for the compliment, and I hope this has answered some of your questions.

Best,

Rene


----------



## JP(Canada)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Really great pic. Loving that reference!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I was in the 'no gold camp forever, but this one really works for me. Glad I took a chance.


----------



## wongthian2

prebond with the 1441 mvt....
champagne preBond by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## 971

Jeep99dad said:


> My old Seamaster chronograph cal 1040 on TheTropic strap











My PO on Tropical strap very comfortable and elegant but of course it not a dressy elegant


----------



## Lukebor

Bond


----------



## watchman600

Titan II said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That is the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial Chronometer 41mm. This particular reference is the 233.30.41.21.01.001...steel on steel. There are many different references available in addition to this one. There are steel, gold, two tone, titanium, and platinum models available. All are available on a matching bracelet or a leather strap. There is also the Limited Edition Spectre model which comes steel on steel or steel on a "Bond" NATO strap. The Spectre model also differs slightly from this model in that it has a lollipop seconds hand; a bi-directional, 12 hour scale bezel; and an all brushed bracelet as opposed to the one with polished centre links on the regular models.
> 
> All these references can still be viewed on the OMEGA website. The Spectre Edition however, being a Limited Edition, can be viewed but is no longer available. The regular references should be in the showcase of any OMEGA Boutique or Authorized Dealer and available for viewing and purchase.
> 
> Thanks again for the compliment, and I hope this has answered some of your questions.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Rene


I thought that this reference was the closest, when I looked for it on the website...but there seems to be 2 differences. 1. On the website, the black dial seems textured/grainy like some call black sand. When you look at one of their enlarged pictures, you can really tell. But yours in your picture looks more like a polished black, even when I enlarged it. 
2. On the website, the hour markers all appear to be a yellowish color that does not look appealing. But in your picture all of the hour markers appear the same white like the numbers. I really like the way yours looks. But with these 2 changes, I don't like the one they show on the website nearly as much:








Seamaster 300 Seamaster Steel Chronometer Watch 233.30.41.21.01.001 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Seamaster 300 Steel watch (Ref. 233.30.41.21.01.001), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this timepiece.




www.omegawatches.com




I'm left kind of confused. Is there another model like yours?
Sorry to bother you and thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Titan II

watchman600 said:


> I thought that this reference was the closest, when I looked for it on the website...but there seems to be 2 differences. 1. On the website, the black dial seems textured/grainy like some call black sand. When you look at one of their enlarged pictures, you can really tell. But yours in your picture looks more like a polished black, even when I enlarged it.
> 2. On the website, the hour markers all appear to be a yellowish color that does not look appealing. But in your picture all of the hour markers appear the same white like the numbers. I really like the way yours looks. But with these 2 changes, I don't like the one they show on the website nearly as much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seamaster 300 Seamaster Steel Chronometer Watch 233.30.41.21.01.001 | OMEGA US®
> 
> 
> Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Seamaster 300 Steel watch (Ref. 233.30.41.21.01.001), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this timepiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.omegawatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm left kind of confused. Is there another model like yours?
> Sorry to bother you and thanks so much for the help.


It's no bother at all.

The reference that you linked and my watch are one and the same.

The dial on the 300MC is definitely textured, or as you described it, grainy. When viewed in regular light and shadows, and from at least 30cm away from the eye, the texture is not noticeable. However, when sunlight hits the dial at the right angle the texture on the dial is very noticeable...especially in pictures that are enlarged.










The beige coloured lume (or faux patina as some refer to it) also changes in the light. In regular, indoor lighting, or in shadows, the lume will appear beige. However, once exposed to natural light, as seen in my picture, the lume begins to charge and slowly starts to transition from beige to white. When the indices and hands appear white in natural light they will glow green and blue when brought indoors or into shadows.

Lume shot just for fun;










René


----------



## twentytwomonk

lol the picture is awesome, but the crown being unscrewed gave me heart palpitations.



Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15538374


----------



## randallb

The last of the Seamaster quartz


----------



## randallb

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Boom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta stay out of this thread or I'm going to start needing one of these. Fantastic watch!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Loving this one. I think it's actually running better now than when I got it a couple of months ago. It also runs a couple seconds a day better when it is worn.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Switch to the omega Seamaster Chrono


----------



## Pmnealhsd

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to the omega Seamaster Chrono


This is so cool. 
Ugh, and so it begins again. The hunt.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Jeep99dad

Pmnealhsd said:


> This is so cool.
> Ugh, and so it begins again. The hunt.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you very much  it was my grandad's. 
Very much the sentimental piece in my collection. Good luck with the search.


----------



## chrusp

cheers!









Wysłane z mojego SM-G975F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Maddog1970

PO45 today, with my new SMP300 on its way as I type this......been looking for one for a while, finally tracked down a Canadian AD that was willing to deal!

should be here Monday!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

randallb said:


> I gotta stay out of this thread or I'm going to start needing one of these. Fantastic watch!


You don't want it. It is horrible in every conceivable way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

Just picked this up yesterday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Still looks good after 13 years + wherever years the previous owner had it for.


----------



## randallb

ILiveOnWacker said:


> You don't want it. It is horrible in every conceivable way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's too late, have a quartz version incoming on a trade. Will post picks when I get it!


----------



## navjing0614

Almost 2 years and still going strong. 









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

randallb said:


> It's too late, have a quartz version incoming on a trade. Will post picks when I get it!


Congrats!

Don't even think about going for the trilogy. Huge waste of money. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Don't even think about going for the trilogy. Huge waste of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's it right there. Beautiful!

René


----------



## randallb

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Don't even think about going for the trilogy. Huge waste of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!! 2502.52 is actually next on the list


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## anonymousmoose

randallb said:


> It's too late, have a quartz version incoming on a trade. Will post picks when I get it!


You'll be pleased. The quartz is a great option for a seamaster. You'll have the icon design plus a low maintenance go to watch. I wished they never discontinued the quartz full size option.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

randallb said:


> Nice!! 2502.52 is actually next on the list


Awesome. Do your homework on the various sizes before jumping in fast. I haven't seen many 2502's out there, mostly because the Railmaster wears large. Mine is the 2503.52...happy to share more pics through DM if you want to get an idea about how it wears.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Titan II said:


> That's it right there. Beautiful!
> 
> René


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No...thank you, sir! I could stare at that picture all day.

René


----------



## Trel

anonymousmoose said:


> ...The quartz is a great option for a seamaster....I wished they never discontinued the quartz full size option.


I can second this. The quartz Seamaster Pro is such a great watch. I keep one as my vacation watch. It's light, it's almost dress-watch thin. If you get a Peter Blake (a.k.a. sword-hands) version, the lume is out of this world.
The best feature is the independently-adjustable hour hand, which makes it ideal as a travel watch.

And they are, relatively speaking, pretty cheap, so you can take them on vacation without worrying about bashing it up and killing the resale value.


----------



## randallb

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Awesome. Do your homework on the various sizes before jumping in fast. I haven't seen many 2502's out there, mostly because the Railmaster wears large. Mine is the 2503.52...happy to share more pics through DM if you want to get an idea about how it wears.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info! I would have thought you had the 2502 from how it looks sitting next to the 2254. I was thinking 2502 because between the 38.5 and 41.5mm Aqua Terra the 41.5 definitely looks better in a full length mirror. The 38.5 looks fine on my wrist from my perspective though.

I may take you up on the pics soon, trying not to think about it too much right now lol, gotta raise some funds first!

OK enough about this don't want to derail the thread here's my 41.5 mm grey Aqua Terra to stay on track


----------



## tbensous

randallb said:


> Thanks for the info! I would have thought you had the 2502 from how it looks sitting next to the 2254. I was thinking 2502 because between the 38.5 and 41.5mm Aqua Terra the 41.5 definitely looks better in a full length mirror. The 38.5 looks fine on my wrist from my perspective though.
> 
> I may take you up on the pics soon, trying not to think about it too much right now lol, gotta raise some funds first!
> 
> OK enough about this don't want to derail the thread here's my 41.5 mm grey Aqua Terra to stay on track


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Maddog1970

New SMP300 joins my PO45.....Omega sure make a nice box!.....sized and on wrist.......I've had experience with the tiny bracelet screws on my PO, so I was prepared with a nice black drop cloth and tweezers!.....my sausage fingers and 50yr old eyes are not designed for those screws!

.......done and on, love it!......some initial pics.....


----------



## Sydney7629

So glad i can finally join this club. It took me a little while to finally decide on this one but i have absolutely no regrets


----------



## DaveandStu

Maddog1970 said:


> New SMP300 joins my PO45.....Omega sure make a nice box!.....sized and on wrist.......I've had experience with the tiny bracelet screws on my PO, so I was prepared with a nice black drop cloth and tweezers!.....my sausage fingers and 50yr old eyes are not designed for those screws!
> 
> .......done and on, love it!......some initial pics.....
> 
> View attachment 15554003
> View attachment 15554005
> View attachment 15554006
> View attachment 15554007
> View attachment 15554008


Both look great!!
Now how about a picture with your beautiful dog and put up on the D&D mate..
All the best in jest
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

DaveandStu said:


> Both look great!!
> Now how about a picture with your beautiful dog and put up on the D&D mate..
> All the best in jest
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Kilo is drying off after a wet evening walk here on the west coast of Canada........pics with her tomorrow, if she agrees!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> New SMP300 joins my PO45.....Omega sure make a nice box!.....sized and on wrist.......I've had experience with the tiny bracelet screws on my PO, so I was prepared with a nice black drop cloth and tweezers!.....my sausage fingers and 50yr old eyes are not designed for those screws!
> 
> .......done and on, love it!......some initial pics.....
> 
> View attachment 15554003
> View attachment 15554005
> View attachment 15554006
> View attachment 15554007
> View attachment 15554008


Congrats on the new Seamaster, Maddog! That's quite a pair you have there. Enjoy the honeymoon.



Maddog1970 said:


> Kilo is drying off after a wet evening walk here on the west coast of Canada........pics with her tomorrow, if she agrees!


West coast of Canada?? I didn't realize you're also from Vancouver. Hello from a fellow, drenched, Vancouverite.

Rene

Rene


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Congrats on the new Seamaster, Maddog! That's quite a pair you have there. Enjoy the honeymoon.
> 
> West coast of Canada?? I didn't realize you're also from Vancouver. Hello from a fellow, drenched, Vancouverite.
> 
> Rene
> 
> Rene


Pitt Meadows, 20yrs and counting!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Pitt Meadows, 20yrs and counting!


It's a pleasure to meet you. There are a few of us here on WUS. A GTG might be in order sometime in the future.

Btw, have you had your birthday yet this year?

Rene


----------



## Travelller

#Noirvember ???










_(... #NoirNovember, #Novemboir... those IGers, so creative with their hashtags)_ ?


----------



## twentytwomonk

That crystal, though... :swoon:


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> It's a pleasure to meet you. There are a few of us here on WUS. A GTG might be in order sometime in the future.
> 
> Btw, have you had your birthday yet this year?
> 
> Rene


man, a GTG would be great......perhaps once our COVID numbers are going the right way!

....and yeah, I hit the big 5-0 in March.....

Clayton


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Really, it was inevitable, the switch to a Bond Nato........is there a watch out there that is better suited for this combo?


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> man, a GTG would be great......perhaps once our COVID numbers are going the right way!
> 
> ....and yeah, I hit the big 5-0 in March.....
> 
> Clayton


Happy belated 50th!! My odometer hit half a century in January. My birthday present to myself (picked up on the BIG day);










As for the GTG...definitely when C-19 is in our rearview mirror. I think it'll be a good time. Let's keep in touch.

René


----------



## randallb

New addition to the family has arrived!









and here's a family pic









Now it's hard to decide which one to wear!


----------



## Maddog1970

On a borealis iso.....running +1.5sec per day...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## yellowbear

New Rios1931 strap for my OG Bond


----------



## SaMaster14

Some fun with the iPhone 12 Pro camera


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## erasershavings

New to me PO8500 TI.

Folks who have owned both the PO8900 and 8500, is it just me or is the lume on the 8500 stronger? Both initial intensity and overall duration


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Maddog1970

On an orange iso for today.....


----------



## lo_scrivano

Was in a hurry to step out and get coffee so didn't set the date.

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## cartel3341

First post here and sharing my first Omega, the previous generation SMPc.


----------



## Maddog1970

I am not a nato fan....in fact I hate them.....I have accumulated a bunch over the years, as many ADs seem to feel that including a crappy nato for "free" with your purchase is a good thing!

now that I have that out of my system, indulge my issue........I love my SMP on a friggin' nato!

ggrrrrrrrrrrrrr

.......good job I have a bunch!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> I am not a nato fan....in fact I hate them.....I have accumulated a bunch over the years, as many ADs seem to feel that including a crappy nato for "free" with your purchase is a good thing!
> 
> now that I have that out of my system, indulge my issue........I love my SMP on a friggin' nato!
> 
> ggrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> .......good job I have a bunch!
> 
> View attachment 15561607


Haha...sometimes all it takes is the right combo, Clayton.?? Now you have many more options to enjoy.

René

Edit: That combo looks great btw.


----------



## cartel3341

Maddog1970 said:


> I am not a nato fan....in fact I hate them.....I have accumulated a bunch over the years, as many ADs seem to feel that including a crappy nato for "free" with your purchase is a good thing!
> 
> now that I have that out of my system, indulge my issue........I love my SMP on a friggin' nato!
> 
> ggrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> .......good job I have a bunch!
> 
> View attachment 15561607


I recently got one of the WatchGecko single-pass OG Bond straps and that thing is awesome. It's amazing what a strap change can do.


----------



## lo_scrivano

cartel3341 said:


> I recently got one of the WatchGecko single-pass OG Bond straps and that thing is awesome. It's amazing what a strap change can do.


Is a single pass NATO one that doesn't have the loop back where you tuck the end back in? That's the primary reason I don't like NATOs. Maybe I should try that out.

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## cartel3341

lo_scrivano said:


> Is a single pass NATO one that doesn't have the loop back where you tuck the end back in? That's the primary reason I don't like NATOs. Maybe I should try that out.
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano


Exactly. I'm not sure if you're allowed to link to external sites on here but search for 'US-style NATO'.


----------



## boatswain

lo_scrivano said:


> Is a single pass NATO one that doesn't have the loop back where you tuck the end back in? That's the primary reason I don't like NATOs. Maybe I should try that out.
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano


Single pass are great. I'm not a fan of traditional natos for the added bulk.

A single pass eliminates the extra fabric flap underneath the case, so there is only a single fabric layer instead of two. It also still retains the key feature of saving the watch if you blow a spring bar still.

They are becoming more common to buy as is, but it's also quite simple to trim a standard nato into a single pass. You can also easily trim the length to eliminate a long tail. For tucking the end in I usually tuck it under itself which is tidier.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lo_scrivano

boatswain said:


> Single pass are great. I'm not a fan of traditional natos for the added bulk.
> 
> A single pass eliminates the extra fabric flap underneath the case, so there is only a single fabric layer instead of two. It also still retains the key feature of saving the watch if you blow a spring bar still.
> 
> They are becoming more common to buy as is, but it's also quite simple to trim a standard nato into a single pass. You can also easily trim the length to eliminate a long tail. For tucking the end in I usually tuck it under itself which is tidier.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks. Worth a try I think!

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## Maddog1970

Black and red seatbelt nato today.....an i trim all my Natos to single pass...


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> Black and red seatbelt nato today.....an i trim all my Natos to single pass...
> View attachment 15563381


Very nice, Clayton! The red in the NATO really compliments the red on the dial and the tip of the seconds hand, without being overbearing or too attention grabbing.

René


----------



## wongthian2

Polaris quartz chrono


----------



## Maddog1970

Back on the bracelet.....and my unscientific timing has it running +10 sec over my first week - so +1.43sec per day......much better than the COSC info on the Omega website!

.....unless I'm reading the info wrong?


----------



## TexasTee

Old school......but not too old.....


----------



## Jeep99dad

My old Omega Seamaster Chrono cal 1040


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

On Omega Barenia strap ...


----------



## solesman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

solesman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one solesman, very nice one ?


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## masbret

I love this old friend...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## toolr

Just picked up this Peter Blake and put it on an Omega rubber strap. Great combination.


----------



## Trel

Grey ceramic on blue rubber. Still in the honeymoon phase with this one.
Omega just about hit it out of the park with the latest Seamaster.

My wife has christened this color scheme "the Night King" since the blue and grey coloration reminded her of the "Game of Thrones" character.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Trel said:


> Grey ceramic on blue rubber. Still in the honeymoon phase with this one.
> Omega just about hit it out of the park with the latest Seamaster.
> 
> My wife has christened this color scheme "the Night King" since the blue and grey coloration reminded her of the "Game of Thrones" character.


Wearing that one on bracelet right now and absolutely love it. Keep enjoying yours! It looks great on rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Wearing that one on bracelet right now and absolutely love it. Keep enjoying yours! It looks great on rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought mine on a bracelet and then bought the rubber separately. It completely changes the character of the watch; it's amazing by how much. 
Also, best color combination.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Trel said:


> I bought mine on a bracelet and then bought the rubber separately. It completely changes the character of the watch; it's amazing by how much.
> Also, best color combination.


I may have to do the same. Do you mind if I ask how you got the rubber strap and how much it cost? I haven't got into changing straps and bracelets yet and am a little hesitant to do so as I have no idea what I'm doing. I would also like to get the proper tools if I go down this road, as I do not want to scratch my case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

I got the strap from my local AD. The MSRP is 250 but if you have a good relationship with them you can work the price down. If you're hesitant to change the strap yourself the dealer will do it for you. It's not hard, but the rubber actually fits very tightly and has curved springbars, so it can be a little tricky.

I know the price seems like a lot to ask for a rubber strap, but 1.) it's a luxury product, so prepare to pay luxury prices for accessories (the Omega NATO straps are around 150 bucks!) and 2.) it really is an excellent strap. It's soft and supple. My favorite feature is this little nub on the inside of the sliding keeper that locks into the holes on the strap so it doesn't move while you're wearing the watch. It's Brilliant.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Out bush walking.


----------



## rdigate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Landed_Alien

Here's my two Seamasters. Very different pieces.


----------



## Furball

Day off, goof off! 
Happy Friday, guys


----------



## anonymousmoose

Furball said:


> View attachment 15569749
> 
> Day off, goof off!
> Happy Friday, guys


Lol! Nice dial! Great watch.

Can't recall last time I had a day off I wasn't unwell.


----------



## kriiiss




----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Mreal75




----------



## Trel

Still wearing the Night King.


----------



## Furball




----------



## FBMJ

Navy blue strap


----------



## boatswain

Mreal75 said:


> View attachment 15572824


Excellent shot!


----------



## Maddog1970

....another of my hated Natos!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> ....another of my hated Natos!
> View attachment 15574105


That's not a bad look. However, me being a fan of a more understated look, I would prefer it if the orange and the grey stripes were reversed.

Otherwise, how are you liking the NATOs for comfort on the Seamaster?

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> That's not a bad look. However, me being a fan of a more understated look, I would prefer it if the orange and the grey stripes were reversed.
> 
> Otherwise, how are you liking the NATOs for comfort on the Seamaster?
> 
> René


grrrrrrrrrr, loving the nato on the SMP! Much to my disgust!

very comfy, and yes joking aside, learning to love a nato!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> grrrrrrrrrr, loving the nato on the SMP! Much to my disgust!
> 
> very comfy, and yes joking aside, learning to love a nato!


Initially I wasn't too sure about NATOs either. I liked the look, but I'd heard so many conflicting opinions. Once I tried one I really liked it.

For me though, it has to be of decent quality and have a soft texture. Some of the cheaper NATOs I found to be scratchy on the wrist if worn a little loose, and would cut into my skin if tightened up. Other than that I really like them for looks, comfort, versatility, and security.

René


----------



## Mreal75

boatswain said:


> Excellent shot!


Thank you! Here's today's choice...


----------



## Trel

Titan II said:


> Initially I wasn't too sure about NATOs either. I liked the look, but I'd heard so many conflicting opinions. Once I tried one I really liked it.
> 
> For me though, it has to be of decent quality and have a soft texture. Some of the cheaper NATOs I found to be scratchy on the wrist if worn a little loose, and would cut into my skin if tightened up. Other than that I really like them for looks, comfort, versatility, and security.
> 
> René


I love a NATO on the older, quartz SM300s, because those are light and thin. But a NATO on the current generation just makes an already relatively thick, relatively heavy watch even more top-heavy.

They are very pricey, but the Omega NATOs are of brilliant quality.


----------



## Titan II

Trel said:


> I love a NATO on the older, quartz SM300s, because those are light and thin. But a NATO on the current generation just makes an already relatively thick, relatively heavy watch even more top-heavy.
> 
> They are very pricey, but the Omega NATOs are of brilliant quality.


I've worn my Seamaster 300MC on a leather NATO and didn't mind the thinkeness at all. I guess we're all different when it comes to what works for us.










I do own an OMEGA NATO that came with my Speedy, and yes, they are top notch.

René


----------



## cdub70




----------



## Trel

Titan II said:


> I've worn my Seamaster 300MC on a leather NATO and didn't mind the thinkeness at all. I guess we're all different when it comes to what works for us.
> 
> I do own an OMEGA NATO that came with my Speedy, and yes, they are top notch.
> 
> René


Great pic. I'm guessing you've got larger wrists than mine. With slender 16cm wrists, I'm much more sensitive to a heavy watch.


----------



## Titan II

Trel said:


> Great pic. I'm guessing you've got larger wrists than mine. With slender 16cm wrists, I'm much more sensitive to a heavy watch.


My wrists are 16.5cm (6.5")...but they're a large 16.5cm.  JK. My wrists are pretty flat, so I can probably get away with a little more.

Thanks for the compliment! I do like that picture as well.

Rene


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JP(Canada)

Old school SMP


----------



## Trel

Lume shot


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu




----------



## Titan II

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the new piece. Judging from everyone else who owns that watch I think you're going to love it.

René


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## NewGuard84

I never should have visited this thread....

One does not simply unsee these temptations.....


----------



## rc2300156

Morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## Furball




----------



## southswell

42mm


----------



## branl33




----------



## boatswain

branl33 said:


> View attachment 15581637


Awesome vintage seamaster!


----------



## branl33

boatswain said:


> Awesome vintage seamaster!


Thanks! Took a while to find one in amazing condition. Swapped out the old spidered dial and hands for a set of original service dial and hands.


----------



## Buchmann69

Cheers,
Rob








RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos


4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Pbwatch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 4,099 Followers, 1,677 Following, 2,056 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from RB -> 🇺🇸🇩🇪🇯🇵🇻🇪 ⚽️ 🍺🥃(~);} ⌚️ (@buchmann.69)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Hi Rob,

I haven't seen the 300MC for quite awhile. Still looks as good as ever.??

René


----------



## bombaywalla

new look for my SM300 using an Uncle Seiko 1171/633.........
yeah, as Larry wrote on his website, it is jingly-jangly


----------



## DaveandStu

600..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

DaveandStu said:


> 600..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


THE tool watch to end all tool watches...and it fits you perfectly.🤠👍

René


----------



## DaveandStu

Titan II said:


> THE tool watch to end all tool watches...and it fits you perfectly.
> 
> René


Thank you Rene...this piece has been a old friend....

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

On the course today!


----------



## cdub70

bombaywalla said:


> new look for my SM300 using an Uncle Seiko 1171/633.........
> yeah, as Larry wrote on his website, it is jingly-jangly
> 
> View attachment 15583334
> 
> 
> That's a beauty, I think I might have found one. Stay tuned.


----------



## mtbmike

Also been shopping with Larry! New bracelet on my 176.007. Jangly but comfy so far.


----------



## Orangecurrent

mtbmike said:


> Also been shopping with Larry! New bracelet on my 176.007. Jangly but comfy so far.


tell us more... is it omega or aftermarket? the curved endlinks fit perfectly...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

Tried on the SS versions of these today, plus a 300 for good measure..... All are beautiful and the build quality is very impressive.

I know black dial is clean and versatile (but have a Moonwatch) and white dial is also popular, but personally leaning blue dial with rubber (would perhaps rotate a mesh bracelet) for the Goldeneye and lake/ocean feel. The waves are so sweet.

Always knew these were classic, but new appreciation for them. Better on my wrist than a PO, even though I love those also.


----------



## DaveandStu

Still a oldie, though enjoyed a trip to Bienne..excellent work done imho..
All the best
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

DaveandStu said:


> Still a oldie, though enjoyed a trip to Bienne..excellent work done imho..
> All the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


You set the hook in me on this one Dave. Now I can't stop looking on line. Pretty reasonable options available...I would defintitly have to get it sent to my office to avoid the awkward questions from Mrs duc though...Must resist.


----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> You set the hook in me on this one Dave. Now I can't stop looking on line. Pretty reasonable options available...I would defintitly have to get it sent to my office to avoid the awkward questions from Mrs duc though...Must resist.


I have a plan mate..we order this one in as a necessity for that beautiful 4 legged "Sasha"...through the revitalised piece on a heavy duty Zulu..
You will rock one mate..the 600's wear nice and flat..
..living history imho..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

NewGuard84 said:


> but personally leaning blue dial with rubber (would perhaps rotate a mesh bracelet) for the Goldeneye and lake/ocean feel. The waves are so sweet.
> 
> Always knew these were classic, but new appreciation for them. Better on my wrist than a PO, even though I love those also.


PO may be my favourite Omega - or SMP I can't decide. I do feel the PO is better if accompanied by an SMP or other watches that are not as thick.


----------



## Ross13

Put this on today after having worn my Speedy Pro and Planet Ocean the past few days... I think this is still my favorite Omega.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## navjing0614

Glowing 









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## BtBaMrocks




----------



## rc2300156

My favorite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## branl33




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## navjing0614

Almost done. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## Jeep99dad

rdigate said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow  looks amazing


----------



## Jeep99dad

Mreal75 said:


> Thank you! Here's today's choice...
> View attachment 15574421


One of the watch I regret selling most  sold it for $1500 then


----------



## Jeep99dad

mtbmike said:


>


Wowzer


----------



## Jeep99dad

mtbmike said:


> Also been shopping with Larry! New bracelet on my 176.007. Jangly but comfy so far.


Looks so nice  I need a bracelet for mine. Where did you get yours ? Did you have to do any modification?


----------



## cdub70

branl33 said:


> View attachment 15587259


Wowzers! Big triangle with date! That's a rare piece, and a beauty!


----------



## anonymousmoose

Ross13 said:


> Put this on today after having worn my Speedy Pro and Planet Ocean the past few days... I think this is still my favorite Omega.
> View attachment 15584806


It is one of the best - of not THE best. I think it's the model that made omega divers hit the mainstream. Either way, it's what got me hooked on Omega - before I was a WIS, I had the replica (steady now WISes, the replica was the my doorway to the real deal).


----------



## Relo60

Happy Thursday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼. One of my favourite blue dial watches👍🏼


----------



## Relo60

Double post


----------



## Maddog1970

Got a Zealande rubber strap for my SMP and very impressed.......not cheap, but super soft and comfy......as a comparison, I have a crafter blue for my Pelagos, and that is a very hard compound, nowhere near as supple.....mind you, the zealande is twice the price!

















......a word of caution to the bigger boys out there......I have a 7.5" flatish wrist, and am on the 2nd to last strap hole with a "warm" expanded wrist......I do wear my watches loose, and could probably snick down to the 3rd hole......but again, very comfy!


----------



## SaMaster14

Seamaster x Visconti


----------



## traczu




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk

Also on Zealande rubber


----------



## traczu

pepepatryk said:


> Also on Zealande rubber


Nice combination for the summer


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Gupt0014

pepepatryk said:


> Also on Zealande rubber


Is it me, or does the second 1 on our date wheels look a bit askew?


----------



## Jim Jones

Gupt0014 said:


> Is it me, or does the second 1 on our date wheels look a bit askew?
> View attachment 15593178


No not just you i can see its off as well


----------



## cdub70

Leaning just a touch


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## rc2300156

Partners and competitors










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

Mine isn't a diver but she still is a seamaster. 1958 automatic with explorer dial.

can I join the party?


----------



## 1st timer

Does Planet Ocean count?


----------



## Titan II

Timelybehaviour05 said:


> Mine isn't a diver but she still is a seamaster. 1958 automatic with explorer dial.
> 
> can I join the party?
> View attachment 15597071


Explorer?? What's that? Are you sure you didn't mean Railmaster dial??...










Rene


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

I have heard it called a explorer dial before but yes the rail master dial. Just got her a new strap too.


----------



## cdub70




----------



## tbensous




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15599384
> View attachment 15599386
> View attachment 15599387
> View attachment 15599388


Sweet trio!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15599384
> View attachment 15599386
> View attachment 15599387
> View attachment 15599388


Solid 3 watch collection. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vlpix

Christmas Blue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

More Omega blue...


----------



## anonymousmoose

1st timer said:


> Does Planet Ocean count?
> View attachment 15597219


Yes


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

SMP300









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Unfortunately, after the first of the year I'll be without this for a while.










It's going off to Nesbit for servicing because it's losing 4-5spd if fully wound and worn, but if left resting or low in PR it loses more, especially if left anything other than dial up. Because of that I have not been wearing it much.


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## DKS2375

New to me and I'm very happy with this one. 40mm, thin case and comfortable bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

DKS2375 said:


> 40mm, thin case and comfortable bracelet


Omega should really take notes.


----------



## joseph80

IG: @whisky_sith


----------



## Mreal75




----------



## jschemel

I would like to share a few pics of one of 2 Seamasters that i have, the one pictured here is a 1950 with Bumper Cal 342 (2576-13 H) I have it paired with a really nice strap from FinWatchStraps, a really nice hand made strap from Finland made of the finest English leather from the legendary Charles F Stead factory, UK. Matches the dial patina nicely.


----------



## Trel

Turnt Up DIPA from Spicket River Brewery in Lawrence, Mass.
Also, an Omega Seamaster.


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada)

Old school SMP. Still a favorite.


----------



## Trel

Here's my Seamaster family.
My wife's 29mm mini, my father's 1969 120 hand-winding, my quartz Electric Blue, and the newest member, the Night King.


----------



## jschemel

Here are a few shots of my 1965 Seamaster DeVille Linen Dial with Movement 550 , its my understanding that it was 1967 when the DeVille was no longer labeled a Seamaster.


----------



## cdub70

Surfing Santa approves of my "Peter Blake!"


----------



## isgrb




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

isgrb said:


> View attachment 15609589


Nice! How do you like this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

My 2 yr old SMP









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gupt0014

How many of you have put ISOfrane straps on your Seamaster? Some pics would be appreciated.


----------



## LudicrousSpeed

anonymousmoose said:


> You'll be pleased. The quartz is a great option for a seamaster. You'll have the icon design plus a low maintenance go to watch. I wished they never discontinued the quartz full size option.


Here's a quartz option for people who like a 38.5mm watch. 
I think it's the 231.10.39.60.06.001.


----------



## isgrb

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Nice! How do you like this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I love it, the pic I posted isn't great but as far as I'm concerned there isn't a bad part of the watch. That said you have to be comfortable with a larger watch, but if you are then it's a tank with all the benefits of modern Omega tech. Plus it's just a beauty to look at but also quite masculine as well. Just a really well done piece, Omega has done a tremendous job with the whole 300M line in my opinion.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## anonymousmoose

LudicrousSpeed said:


> Here's a quartz option for people who like a 38.5mm watch.
> I think it's the 231.10.39.60.06.001.
> 
> View attachment 15611089


I was close to buying this one back when they were relatively cheap. Still regret it... but then again I regret a lot of watches I didn't buy


----------



## oso2276

My Franken









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Gupt0014 said:


> How many of you have put ISOfrane straps on your Seamaster? Some pics would be appreciated.


Hi Gupt0014, I often used to use Isofranes on my dive watches - sorry, old phone pics from 2017 :




























No hijack intended, but I changed to always using a deBeer 911 Dive strap for swimming, travelling, vacationing etc shortly after above pics were taken in 2017...














































Secure, _extremely_ soft & comfortable no matter the temperature/humidity,
...& doesn't pull wife's hair (so can safely wear 24/7) etc.
Prettty unbeatable for me.


----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee

Could actually be my one and only....
But doesn't have to be. ?


----------



## ryan850

Finally getting to join the party









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## boatswain

ryan850 said:


> Finally getting to join the party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Looks great!

What are your initial thoughts?


----------



## navjing0614

Mall-ing. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## leesure

Just got my first SM PO today and I'm over the moon.


----------



## Trel

leesure said:


> Just got my first SM PO today and I'm over the moon.


Does that mean if you got a Speedmaster Pro you'd be under the waves? 

(Great pic, too.)


----------



## tbensous




----------



## brash47

Is it strange?

I went to my local AD. He was going to price match a very special price I saw at "The Exchange" website. That's the military exchange and you can shop there online as a veteran. The going rate 4 times this year for a brand new seamaster on sale is $3097. No tax....its the military. 

Anyway, long story short, my AD misread the price lol. No worries. I decided I could wait for another sale.

But, when I tried on the new Seamaster, I didn't get the..."finally the grail watch" feel. I felt it was a little bulky and a little too big. 

I had my 93 Seamaster (Bond) on at the time and the size and feel difference were substantial. 

When I left the store there was no sadness as it didn't matter on the price because I wasn't wowed enough with the watch on wrist to look forward to buying one anymore. 

I decided then I'll start looking for a mint condition automatic of the one I already have.

My wife went with me that day and has supported my watch purchases. She even said later....she didn't really care for the new version, she likes the older style.

Brash

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentmask

brash47 said:


> Is it strange?
> 
> I went to my local AD. He was going to price match a very special price I saw at "The Exchange" website. That's the military exchange and you can shop there online as a veteran. The going rate 4 times this year for a brand new seamaster on sale is $3097. No tax....its the military.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, my AD misread the price lol. No worries. I decided I could wait for another sale.
> 
> But, when I tried on the new Seamaster, I didn't get the..."finally the grail watch" feel. I felt it was a little bulky and a little too big.
> 
> I had my 93 Seamaster (Bond) on at the time and the size and feel difference were substantial.
> 
> When I left the store there was no sadness as it didn't matter on the price because I wasn't wowed enough with the watch on wrist to look forward to buying one anymore.
> 
> I decided then I'll start looking for a mint condition automatic of the one I already have.
> 
> My wife went with me that day and has supported my watch purchases. She even said later....she didn't really care for the new version, she likes the older style.
> 
> Brash
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Right before I got my SMPq GoldenEye watch a couple months back. I visited an AD to try on the newer Seamaster 300m. Tried on the white, blue, and black wave dials. Didn't do it for me, I also felt it was bulky when I wore them and disliked the bigger helium escape valve. I even tried the previous model the none-wave version blue dial, which I thought it was better than the newer ones at the time.

Long story short, listen to your wife


----------



## ryan850

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What are your initial thoughts?


First impressions are great.

It wears very similar to the oris 65 that I have. Bracelet is very comfortable and the watch head fits well on wrist. Very light.

It has a timeless yet vintage look and feel which is why I compare it to the oris 65.

The finishing is adequate. I'd say similar to the cward. Brushing is good with rounded edges (which prob helps with the comfort).

I'd say the level of finishing on the monta is better.

The bezel action is crisp and sure like the seaforth or cward while the grip is not that great, which is to be expected.

My one complaint is there are no micro adjusts on the clasp and it only came with one half link so getting a perfect fit is more difficult. I'll be on the lookout to see if I can find a single half link.

Overall, it's great and what I expected which is a fabulous watch with a timeless look from a heritage brand. Should be a keeper for a long time.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

ryan850 said:


> Finally getting to join the party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


By kicking down the clubhouse door! Well done!


----------



## tbensous

leesure said:


> Just got my first SM PO today and I'm over the moon.
> View attachment 15614198


Congrats ! Is this the 39.5?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

brash47 said:


> Is it strange?
> 
> I went to my local AD. He was going to price match a very special price I saw at "The Exchange" website. That's the military exchange and you can shop there online as a veteran. The going rate 4 times this year for a brand new seamaster on sale is $3097. No tax....its the military.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, my AD misread the price lol. No worries. I decided I could wait for another sale.
> 
> But, when I tried on the new Seamaster, I didn't get the..."finally the grail watch" feel. I felt it was a little bulky and a little too big.
> 
> I had my 93 Seamaster (Bond) on at the time and the size and feel difference were substantial.
> 
> When I left the store there was no sadness as it didn't matter on the price because I wasn't wowed enough with the watch on wrist to look forward to buying one anymore.
> 
> I decided then I'll start looking for a mint condition automatic of the one I already have.
> 
> My wife went with me that day and has supported my watch purchases. She even said later....she didn't really care for the new version, she likes the older style.
> 
> Brash
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


I've got the older Bond 2531.80 and PO 2201.51 because of the same thing. Yes, those new styles look crisp and have some sharp lines and house the newer movements, but, to your point, they do feel a bit bulky and thick. I like a watch that is 41-42mm or greater, but to me, some of the newer references sit higher on the wrist and carry some bulk to them. They can be big without being that noticeable...just like the Bond and PO older references I own. I've thought about stopping by the AD to try on some of the new ones coming out but you are just confirming that Omega continues to head down the more bulky path.


----------



## ryan850

duc said:


> By kicking down the clubhouse door! Well done!
> 
> View attachment 15614710


Thanks! I'm jumping on the deep end because I already ordered the updated on the fly adjustment clasp to solve the issue of no adjustments on the standard clasp.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Merry Christmas y'all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Also tried this one on today and think it is really cool. I need to see if that feeling stays with me for a while, because the watch is definitely a bit out there and won't go with everything. Still, here's some things I like about it:

-Ceramic and how it's all black instead of stainless steel colored
-The size (45.5mm) fits my body type (5' 9" muscular build) and 6.75" wrist very well
-The rubber strap is awesome. Combined with the ceramic, it really cuts down the weight of this watch, even though it is a chunky boy!
-The bezel is a more functional pattern than that on the SMP Diver 300M
-The see through caseback and caliber are awesome. Omega Master Chronometer Co-Axial for the win!

What say you?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

silentmask said:


> Long story short, listen to your wife


She said buy this.... it's the best coloured PO we've ever seen 









Any thus is the story of the 40th birthday gift - then I got awfully ill with a 3 week fever, GPs, hospital and specialists and the birthday event got canceled. The watch is the only good thing that happened.


----------



## 1st timer

The duo....


----------



## FBMJ

My smallest Seamaster. It has waffle dial and  original seconds hand.


----------



## Trel

usmc_k9_vet said:


> What say you?


Definitely very cool but also the very, very upper limit of what is suitable for your wrist. The ends of the lugs line up almost directly with your wrists, so you're but a millimeter from dreaded lug overhang.


----------



## sickondivers

*#OMEGA #SeamasterAT







*


----------



## DaveandStu

cybercat said:


> Hi Gupt0014, I often used to use Isofranes on my dive watches - sorry, old phone pics from 2017 :
> 
> View attachment 15612849
> 
> 
> View attachment 15612851
> 
> 
> View attachment 15612853
> 
> 
> No hijack intended, but I changed to always using a deBeer 911 Dive strap for swimming, travelling, vacationing etc shortly after above pics were taken in 2017...
> 
> View attachment 15612886
> 
> 
> View attachment 15612891
> 
> 
> View attachment 15612892
> 
> 
> View attachment 15612888
> 
> 
> View attachment 15612896
> 
> 
> Secure, _extremely_ soft & comfortable no matter the temperature/humidity,
> ...& doesn't pull wife's hair (so can safely wear 24/7) etc.
> Prettty unbeatable for me.


Thats a great configuration there mate..go anywhere 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Also tried this one on today and think it is really cool. I need to see if that feeling stays with me for a while, because the watch is definitely a bit out there and won't go with everything. Still, here's some things I like about it:
> 
> -Ceramic and how it's all black instead of stainless steel colored
> -The size (45.5mm) fits my body type (5' 9" muscular build) and 6.75" wrist very well
> -The rubber strap is awesome. Combined with the ceramic, it really cuts down the weight of this watch, even though it is a chunky boy!
> -The bezel is a more functional pattern than that on the SMP Diver 300M
> -The see through caseback and caliber are awesome. Omega Master Chronometer Co-Axial for the win!
> 
> What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reckon its a good thing mate
.I also like the way you can use the bi compax as a gmt.

Its a goer..definitely 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

anonymousmoose said:


> She said buy this.... it's the best coloured PO we've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thus is the story of the 40th birthday gift - then I got awfully ill with a 3 week fever, GPs, hospital and specialists and the birthday event got canceled. The watch is the only good thing that happened.


Your better now mate?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

DaveandStu said:


> Your better now mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Ongoing issues - that's life


----------



## DaveandStu

anonymousmoose said:


> Ongoing issues - that's life


Understood mate, your right though...its life


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Trel said:


> Definitely very cool but also the very, very upper limit of what is suitable for your wrist. The ends of the lugs line up almost directly with your wrists, so you're but a millimeter from dreaded lug overhang.


I see what you're saying, but I think this may also be a bit of an illusion caused by me taking a somewhat closeup photo. When I look at this watch on my wrist in a full length mirror, it fits very well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Good afternoon. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

navjing0614 said:


> Good afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Hello handsome [watch ]


----------



## anonymousmoose

Two of my better photos combined


----------



## word140

My first Omega. Love it!


----------



## roybiv99

SM 300









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

2531.80









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

SmP


----------



## masbret

SMP!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ml91

The dream watch


----------



## tbensous




----------



## southswell




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Kevain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

PO 39.5









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Also tried this one on today and think it is really cool. I need to see if that feeling stays with me for a while, because the watch is definitely a bit out there and won't go with everything. Still, here's some things I like about it:
> 
> -Ceramic and how it's all black instead of stainless steel colored
> -The size (45.5mm) fits my body type (5' 9" muscular build) and 6.75" wrist very well
> -The rubber strap is awesome. Combined with the ceramic, it really cuts down the weight of this watch, even though it is a chunky boy!
> -The bezel is a more functional pattern than that on the SMP Diver 300M
> -The see through caseback and caliber are awesome. Omega Master Chronometer Co-Axial for the win!
> 
> What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spent a good amount of time looking at POs and SMPs before going with a Speedy for now. For reference, I'm 6ft, 190(ish) with a 6.75 wrist.

This is a beautiful variation of the PO Chrono. Our local AD often has a sea (pun intended) of POs with the coloured dials/bezels/straps and they are a unique and sporty twist on the PO. Anonymousemoose's PO is another nice colour variant.

Many commentaries I read before I tried them were consistent with my own experience:

-43.5mm POs are relatively large, thick and heavy
-go bigger and/or add exciting colours, they can be BIG and real attention grabbers
-some colour variants may be more tasteful and timeless than others
-there may be future PO releases where thickness is reduced and additional colours offered?
-could be impractical as a daily driver?

So I concluded that if one:

-wanted a big, beautiful, unique statement PO
-was comfortable with the dimensions/weight
-has other watches in their collection
-really loved a tasteful colour variation

Then these could really fit the bill. They weren't for me at the time but could be down the road. It looks big (but doable) on your wrist to my eye (and recalling how the 43.5 fit my 6.75 wrist), but being big is the point with these IMHO, particularly the colour variant ones.

So the question is really whether this kind of bad*** is the right kind of bad*** for you? 

Cheers!


----------



## tetosaudi

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70

2254.50. Love my "Peter Blake!"


----------



## fx2243

Morning all,

I've been on the lookout for a decent non-tapering rubber strap for my Seamaster and decided to get a black Scurfa strap to try out.

I know some here have experience with these straps on Scurfa watches so you know that they are great quality and wear very nicely, it's just starting to conform to my wrist after a week of wear and it's getting more comfortable every day.

The point of the post is that I noticed this morning that the contours on the strap perfectly match the case shape, flowing seamlessly from the lugs into the strap. 
It's an added bonus to a great strap that I wasn't expecting, my search is now over.


----------



## tbensous

Decided to try again the PO on the OEM rubber... Didn't put this strap on for a few years now that I think about it...
Still like the very toolish look, and matches the matte dial of the PO2500 perfectly I think.


----------



## pepcr1




----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

Seamaster 300 Master Coaxial on a Crown and Buckle Supreme Nato. C&B makes these in 21mm in several colors. Really impressed with the quality. Also picked up the traditional Spectre black and grey stripe for it.









Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## neotronic74

After 4+ years of looking at SEVERAL watches I narrowed it down to a Muhle and an SM 300. My bride surprised me with this in Christmas.


----------



## D3V8

neotronic74 said:


> After 4+ years of looking at SEVERAL watches I narrowed it down to a Muhle and an SM 300. My bride surprised me with this in Christmas.


Very nice! She's a keeper. And so is the watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMY21

Close up with my cellphone......is there a more photogenic watch than the PO?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

CMY21 said:


> Close up with my cellphone......is there a more photogenic watch than the PO?


The anti reflective coating Omega uses, I believe on both sides of the sapphire, works really well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## D3V8

CMY21 said:


> Close up with my cellphone......is there a more photogenic watch than the PO?


Completely agree!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Best for the new year soon to be had..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

GregBe said:


> Seamaster 300 Master Coaxial on a Crown and Buckle Supreme Nato. C&B makes these in 21mm in several colors. Really impressed with the quality. Also picked up the traditional Spectre black and grey stripe for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


That looks really nice!! Care to share a picture of the 300MC on the Spectre NATO? I would love to see that.

Rene


----------



## Tronner




----------



## DaveandStu

G'day all fellow seamaster lovers, penny for pound I'm yet to see any best the lume on a seamaster possibly equal but not better to walk in from dull light to legible lume...HAGNYE
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13




----------



## Trel

I love me a good lume shot. Have a great New Year's, friends!


----------



## GregBe

Titan II said:


> That looks really nice!! Care to share a picture of the 300MC on the Spectre NATO? I would love to see that.
> 
> Rene


Here you go Rene









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

GregBe said:


> Here you go Rene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Cheers Greg!!

I've been wanting to pick up an OEM Spectre NATO for my 300MC, but the price!!😬😬

This one looks great!! It seems to replicate the colour of the OEM well, and it looks silky soft. Some aftermarket "Bond" NATOs are more silver than grey. I prefer the grey, which is closer to the original.

I appreciate you taking the time to post the picture. Happy New Year!!

René


----------



## [email protected]

On Brady Sail Cloth!


----------



## oso2276

Happy 2021









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Happy New Year, guys! I wore an Omega out to Smith Rocks St Park this morning


----------



## ryan850

Happy new year


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moonlighting

My first Omega. I'm in awe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

Awarded weekend visitation with this bad boy...


----------



## Furball




----------



## leesure




----------



## navjing0614

After seeing beautiful SMP"s here, this happens 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## BogdanS

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That SMP picture is fantastic! I Keep looking at it for the last half hour. And the bracelet... Only three pieces per link and no polished intermediate, just fully brushed? This Sir is my dream watch!

Mind sharing the ref no of the watch and what bracelet is that? 
Please reply with more info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

BogdanS said:


> That SMP picture is fantastic! I Keep looking at it for the last half hour. And the bracelet... Only three pieces per link and no polished intermediate, just fully brushed? This Sir is my dream watch!
> 
> Mind sharing the ref no of the watch and what bracelet is that?
> Please reply with more info!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's a 2254.50 Seamaster with a Uncle Seiko US1171 bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Teeuu

37.5mm Planet Ocean & hello to all! Oh... and I never set the date so it's always wonky.


----------



## John Frum

JimmyBoots said:


> Thanks, that's a 2254.50 Seamaster with a Uncle Seiko US1171 bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And... a Malkoff Devices torch...FTW!


----------



## BogdanS

JimmyBoots said:


> Thanks, that's a 2254.50 Seamaster with a Uncle Seiko US1171 bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rather new to the Omega world, been busy on Rolex. But wow, of course I see now why this ref is very hard to find, just a few on C24, difficult mission to hunt a good one.

Enjoy yours, thank you for setting me on track, won't give up until I'll get one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

John Frum said:


> And a Malkoff Devices torch...FTW!


Right on. I buy fancy flashlights just to charge my lume.

And to look for my wallet in between my car seat like every other night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## britabroad

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I much prefer the Marathon out of the two. Both are of course wonderful, just a personal pref


----------



## cdub70

Man, that lume looks blue, my 2254 is green.


----------



## JimmyBoots

It’s definitely green. I think it has to do with the warm ambient lighting in the room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*#AquaTerra







*


----------



## navjing0614

Nice day today. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

The Perfect PO









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

milgauss1349 said:


> The Perfect PO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lets see some more pics of this bad boiii


----------



## Gupt0014

Have any of you tested the power reserve on your Seamaster? I'm doing that now. Let's see how close to 55 hours it gets.

***30 rotations of the crown got me 35 hours of reserve time. I read on another forum that per Omega, it takes 65 rotations to get the mechanism fully wound.

***65 rotations got me 60+ hours of power reserve.


----------



## george_belaf

Furball said:


> View attachment 15631457


Which model is that one?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

This today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slippinjimmy

Just got my first modern Seamaster!


----------



## Nidan

I just found this watch among my late father's possessions. As soon as I saw it I remember seeing it on his wrist when I was a kid, maybe the late 1960s or thereabouts. It looks to be in pretty rough shape, the minute hand is bent and it's pretty scratched up. Is it feasible to get a piece like this working again? Any recommendations on where to send it? Crazy expensive or not too bad? In short, is it worth it, or even possible to have it restored? Thanks everyone!


----------



## GregBe

Seamaster today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## ryan850

Nidan said:


> I just found this watch among my late father's possessions. As soon as I saw it I remember seeing it on his wrist when I was a kid, maybe the late 1960s or thereabouts. It looks to be in pretty rough shape, the minute hand is bent and it's pretty scratched up. Is it feasible to get a piece like this working again? Any recommendations on where to send it? Crazy expensive or not too bad? In short, is it worth it, or even possible to have it restored? Thanks everyone!
> 
> View attachment 15638238
> 
> View attachment 15638232


If it was me, I would def get it serviced. There are definitely watch makers that are proficient in vintage that would be able to assist. I'd imagine you'd be looking at 400 to 700 depending on what is needed as a rough estimate.


----------



## MrTechAgent

Happy to finally be a Seamaster owner, been hunting for this exact reference for years and to find one locally at a good price made the wait worth it. Loving the Casino Royale 2220.80.00 w/ the Co-Axial 2500 movement.

The watch is in great condition with the full set (one owner). Did extensive cleaning and now it's ready for a full Omega overhaul. The movement is showing strong Amplitude and is in beat but is running -15 seconds at all positions, the previous owner said he hadn't used the watch for the past 3 years, maybe it needs some running in?

Anyway, here are some shots -


























































PS : The pin and tube system of this bracelet is appalling, I lost a tube and took me 15mins to find the tube on the damn floor.


----------



## Furball

george_belaf said:


> Which model is that one?


ohmygosh was this hard to find, lol
212.30.41.20.01.002


----------



## anonymousmoose

The Seamaster category is simply the best watch lineup there is.

Omega gives us so many seamaster models, colour and design options - all whilst looking prestige. 

I don't like every Seamaster model-line personally, but the beauty is that I don't need to, as there is something for everyone in the Seamaster category.

I think it would be hard pressed to find anybody that doesn't at least like some sort of Seamaster, maybe not enough to buy one but it's such a diverse lineup there should be something for everyone to like the look of at least one of them.


----------



## navjing0614

Good morning. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sad to be home from Maui, happy to have the Spectre on my wrist!


----------



## Furball




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## Titan II

keisuke_z said:


>


Very nice photo. West Georgia?

René


----------



## keisuke_z

Titan II said:


> Very nice photo. West Georgia?
> 
> René


Melville! But wow, good eye man!!


----------



## Haf




----------



## Travelller

Took me a while to upload these _sigh_ 🤷‍♂️😉🍻


----------



## cdub70

^That’s a beauty! Got my eye on one.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Haf said:


> View attachment 15640820


Expecting this one on tuesday!


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

Travelller said:


> Took me a while to upload these _sigh_


Wow, what a Beauty. I'm new to the Omega WORLD, mind sharing the ref #? 
Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

The door bell rang with a nice surprise. Was expecting this on tuesday but came a day early.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ThaWatcher

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15644435


Nice couple!
If i'm not mistaking that's the PO 45,5mm 2500C_, but it doesn't look bigger than the Seamaster 42mm._


----------



## tbensous

ThaWatcher said:


> Nice couple!
> If i'm not mistaking that's the PO 45,5mm 2500C_, but it doesn't look bigger than the Seamaster 42mm._


Thanks. Yes it is. It does look and wear much bigger than the SMP 300 in real life (even more so on the bracelet). Funnily on this photo they look very similar. Maybe because they are on a different part of the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

As it is raining horizontally here on the Wet Coast of Canada, a diver seemed like a good call for today!

Happy Monday!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> As it is raining horizontally here on the Wet Coast of Canada, a diver seemed like a good call for today!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 15644653


An extremely wet one here in the Seattle area as well!

You've got some great pieces, Maddog. Thanks for sharing. I am wearing a similar model, but mine is the gray dial, blue bezel, on bracelet. I love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

usmc_k9_vet said:


> An extremely wet one here in the Seattle area as well!
> 
> You've got some great pieces, Maddog. Thanks for sharing. I am wearing a similar model, but mine is the gray dial, blue bezel, on bracelet. I love this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


man, love Seattle!

used to go there a lot, both Bellingham and Seattle, when my son played bball.......and of course, for hawks games!

hopefully we have hope on the horizon and "normal" will soon return!


----------



## JP(Canada)

Old school...


----------



## BogdanS

JP(Canada) said:


> Old school...


Gorgeous, congrats! On the hunt for one myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilsalex14

Seamaster 2254.50 got me hooked ... and was recently re-added to the collection.

It has also proved a bit of a gateway drug for me, as I've recently also acquired a 2231.50 in Titanium that may very well end up permanently usurping the 2254...this is the perfect daily watch for me and is a way better SMP Ti value proposition than the new Bond watch (sorry Omega, not paying $9K for that!)

Cheers all, happy to be a part of the club


----------



## BogdanS

Travelller said:


> Took me a while to upload these _sigh_


Anyone any idea what ref this might be? Help really appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

It's a WatchCo Seamaster IIRC. Not sure of the ref.

A search of the internetz will do the trick sir.


----------



## John Frum

Omega Seamaster 300 166.024 | Ref. 166.024 Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 19 Omega ref. 166.024 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 166.024 watch.




www.chrono24.com





Edited to replace dead link


----------



## brash47

Really.....this guy has a watch company and is selling this?

He cites 2 different reference models.....interesting hand/dial combo. Unless I'm completely off base, I've never seen this mix before....anyone?

I reached out and asked about the watch and his reply...."well you ain't gotta buy it."

I hope some poor schmo doesn't get duped.

Omega Seamaster Diver 300 M
$1,696





Omega Seamaster 300m 2262.50.00 | Ref. 2262.50.00 Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 10 Omega ref. 2262.50.00 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. 2262.50.00 watch.




www.chrono24.com





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Maddog1970

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15646057


really loving the white dial!


----------



## navjing0614

Still on the wrist. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

The white and chrome dials are the best IMHO.


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## keisuke_z

wilsalex14 said:


> Seamaster 2254.50 got me hooked ... and was recently re-added to the collection.
> 
> It has also proved a bit of a gateway drug for me, as I've recently also acquired a 2231.50 in Titanium that may very well end up permanently usurping the 2254...this is the perfect daily watch for me and is a way better SMP Ti value proposition than the new Bond watch (sorry Omega, not paying $9K for that!)
> 
> Cheers all, happy to be a part of the club
> 
> View attachment 15645197


The adjustable clasp mod made my 2231 even better! I alternate between the bracelet and a Zealande strap.


----------



## ryan850

keisuke_z said:


> The adjustable clasp mod made my 2231 even better! I alternate between the bracelet and a Zealande strap.


Nice! I'm looking at doing the same mod with my 2254 here shortly.


----------



## BogdanS

ryan850 said:


> Nice! I'm looking at doing the same mod with my 2254 here shortly.


Mind sharing what the options are for this mod? I've been eyeing a 2254 myself and that adjustable clasp would be a must for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

BogdanS said:


> Mind sharing what the options are for this mod? I've been eyeing a 2254 myself and that adjustable clasp would be a must for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are the part numbers and quantities for what is needed. I spoke with an omega boutique sales associate and they said the total cost is around 250.

1) the clasp itself (0117STZ001154)
2) two of the specific endlinks that translate the clasp to the existing bracelet, (0118ST1589)
3) and the requisite screws (4 -- 0124ST3307) and pins (2 -- 0128ST0166)


----------



## John Frum

Finally did the adjustable clasp mod to my 2254.50


Nothing new but I wanted to share. Sourced the parts from my AD and was only mildly fleeced ;-). I wont go in to install detail as there are many other threads about this mod and the actual steps to changing out the clasp but I will list the parts for archival purposes. Of note, be sure you...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## munichblue




----------



## fx2243

Inspired by a post a few days ago.
A Seamaster, a Streamlight Microstream and a Tactile Turn Bolt Action Pen - what more does a man need?


----------



## navjing0614

Good morning. 









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

Crown and Caliber is trying to sell a pre-owned Seamaster Diver 300M for $5075. New it cost $5200. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

JLittle said:


> Crown and Caliber is trying to sell a pre-owned Seamaster Diver 300M for $5075. New it cost $5200.
> 
> Ridiculous.


The operative word.....trying!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

JLittle said:


> Crown and Caliber is trying to sell a pre-owned Seamaster Diver 300M for $5075. New it cost $5200.
> 
> Ridiculous.


Noticed that too. They sell on the high side for a pre owned watch.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

navjing0614 said:


> Noticed that too. They sell on the high side for a pre owned watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Its just funny. Cause anyone who can afford the $5075 for it pre-owned can also afford the 5200 for it new. They probably bought it for 4K ;-)

Jus another reason not to even bother looking at their items.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I bought my gray dial on bracelet brand new from Millenary Watches for $3800. After about $50 import tax or whatever, I received it for right around $3850 when all was said and done. Anyone looking for a new Seamaster (or other Omega, Rolex, etc.) should definitely check them out as they have some awesome prices and customer service. 

I see the gray dial going for way above this now or, as has been stated, people are “trying” to sell them way above this. The white dial even more so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

munichblue said:


> View attachment 15648067


Now that is a KILLER combo!

......and I'm not a fan of mesh bracelets......but wow that looks good!


----------



## jfwund




----------



## BogdanS

ryan850 said:


> Here are the part numbers and quantities for what is needed. I spoke with an omega boutique sales associate and they said the total cost is around 250.
> 
> 1) the clasp itself (0117STZ001154)
> 2) two of the specific endlinks that translate the clasp to the existing bracelet, (0118ST1589)
> 3) and the requisite screws (4 -- 0124ST3307) and pins (2 -- 0128ST0166)


Much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf4hours

150th Anniversary Seamaster. Ti, white gold, and unique grey dial. LE of 1848


----------



## Orisginal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

surf4hours said:


> 150th Anniversary Seamaster. Ti, white gold, and unique grey dial. LE of 1848


That's awesome!


----------



## wilsalex14

surf4hours said:


> 150th Anniversary Seamaster. Ti, white gold, and unique grey dial. LE of 1848


Love seeing other Ti SMPs! - wasn't sure how popular they were in the subcommunity here (though yours is admittedly juuust a bit rarer than my 2231  )


----------



## dcorn

JLittle said:


> Crown and Caliber is trying to sell a pre-owned Seamaster Diver 300M for $5075. New it cost $5200.
> 
> Ridiculous.


Yup, I wanted to buy there because they sponsor a podcast I listen to, but the prices were just too damn high. I ended up with a 300M diver from a private seller on Chrono24 that was less than $4k out the door. It was originally purchased in June, full box/papers and looked basically unworn.

I have always wanted a Bond watch but never really liked the bracelet, so I preemptively ordered a Zealande strap. Now I realize the bracelet is awesome, kinda forcing the strap on myself because of the price of it. Might let it go here eventually. The micro adjust clasp is just phenomenal.


----------



## navjing0614

JLittle said:


> Its just funny. Cause anyone who can afford the $5075 for it pre-owned can also afford the 5200 for it new. They probably bought it for 4K ;-)
> 
> Jus another reason not to even bother looking at their items.


Agree. I stopped looking after the Christmas sale. Glad I bought my SMP in 2018 when the price was more reasonable. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

navjing0614 said:


> Agree. I stopped looking after the Christmas sale. Glad I bought my SMP in 2018 when the price was more reasonable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I think I'm gonna only buy major watch purchases during holidays where dealerships give big discounts ;-)


----------



## brash47

If you're a veteran, make sure you log onto the exchange. If you want a seamaster 300, $3097 otd, no tax. It was sold at this price 4 times last year. Memorial and labor day sales, 4th of July and I think black Friday time.

These are actual pics from the last sale. The normal daily price is $4100. They also sell PO, Speedmasters, and Aqua Terra. They are an AD for Omega, Oris, Seiko, Longines and Hamilton. And all sales are....no tax.

If they are out of stock on a model or color, they replenish regularly.

Yup I just let the cat out of the bag.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

brash47 said:


> If you're a veteran, make sure you log onto the exchange. If you want a seamaster 300, $3097 otd, no tax. It was sold at this price 4 times last year. Memorial and labor day sales, 4th of July and I think black Friday time.
> 
> These are actual pics from the last sale. The normal daily price is $4100. They also sell PO, Speedmasters, and Aqua Terra. They are an AD for Omega, Oris, Seiko, Longines and Hamilton. And all sales are....no tax.
> 
> If they are out of stock on a model or color, they replenish regularly.
> 
> Yup I just let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


That's how I bought mine, but mine 20% off their already normal 20% off. Got it for $3344


----------



## brash47

I'm still right on the cusp. I tried it on at my ad and it just didn't WOW me. My 90s Bond I like better...41mm, very thin. The new one, gorgeous as it is just felt bulky. I have good size wrists as well. 

I made the mistake of trying on a Black Bay 58. My other local AD has the standard gilted/black and the blue in stock and they sell at retail. 3700 for either. 

So now I'm in the....make a decision mode. That and I'm still in honeymoon phase from my Toppers Oris 65 MAXI release last month.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

I was just looking, Exchange has all Omega's on $500 off today only. Seems like a little sale going. The Seamaster 300m is selling for $3600. Planet Oceans are $5395. They have the Railmaster O220104020030 Bluejean color $4100. And remember, no tax on these. Seems like a good sale. If you have a Military Star card, its 0 percent financing and no payments for 12 months.....insane!!!!

brash


----------



## VizslaFriend

Meet the Snowmaster 300 MC:


----------



## Maddog1970

dcorn said:


> Yup, I wanted to buy there because they sponsor a podcast I listen to, but the prices were just too damn high. I ended up with a 300M diver from a private seller on Chrono24 that was less than $4k out the door. It was originally purchased in June, full box/papers and looked basically unworn.
> 
> I have always wanted a Bond watch but never really liked the bracelet, so I preemptively ordered a Zealande strap. Now I realize the bracelet is awesome, kinda forcing the strap on myself because of the price of it. Might let it go here eventually. The micro adjust clasp is just phenomenal.
> 
> View attachment 15649367


yeah, that Zealande is not cheap, but sure is nice!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> yeah, that Zealande is not cheap, but sure is nice!
> 
> View attachment 15650025


I wish I could get one for my Seamaster 300MC with its 21mm lug width. Maybe now that the new ROLEX Subs have a 21mm lug width Zealande will start making them.

René


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> I wish I could get one for my Seamaster 300MC with its 21mm lug width. Maybe now that the new ROLEX Subs have a 21mm lug width Zealande will start making them.
> 
> René


One of my few gripes about Omega Rene, the 21mm lugs on some models!

Why? Why? Why??????


----------



## VizslaFriend

Maddog1970 said:


> One of my few gripes about Omega Rene, the 21mm lugs on some models!
> 
> Why? Why? Why??????


Fully agree, René (@Titan II) and @Maddog1970... I also feel that my options are limited with the 21 mm lugs.
But even worse, my Speedy CK2998 has 19 mm lugs


----------



## rc2300156

Maddog1970 said:


> One of my few gripes about Omega Rene, the 21mm lugs on some models!
> 
> Why? Why? Why??????


I hate hate HATE odd lug sizes. All my watches now are 20mm with 2 exceptions of 22mm.

21 or 19 is hideous. Nobody could give me a reasonable explanation why they do that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King0424

Well!!! I can officially say that I joined the club today!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Renato Cunha said:


> I hate hate HATE odd lug sizes. All my watches now are 20mm with 2 exceptions of 22mm.
> 
> 21 or 19 is hideous. Nobody could give me a reasonable explanation why they do that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just being real here, and I understand it's annoying because of strap options, but to say odd numbered straps and width between lugs are hideous and even numbered aren't is just absolutely ridiculous. They're just arbitrary numbers. Even and odd don't mean a thing besides strap availability. Maybe certain brands do it with certain watches because that is the width that looks the most aesthetically pleasing when looked at as a whole. I would prefer companies decide the width between lugs based on aesthetics, not whether it's an even or odd number, but I know many will disagree. I'll also say I haven't gotten into changing straps yet, so maybe my tune will change when I go to cross that bridge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Just being real here, and I understand it's annoying because of strap options, but to say odd numbered straps and width between lugs are hideous and even numbered aren't is just absolutely ridiculous. They're just arbitrary numbers. Even and odd don't mean a thing besides strap availability. Maybe certain brands do it with certain watches because that is the width that looks the most aesthetically pleasing when looked at as a whole. I would prefer companies decide the width between lugs based on aesthetics, not whether it's an even or odd number, but I know many will disagree. I'll also say I haven't gotten into changing straps yet, so maybe my tune will change when I go to cross that bridge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you ever decide you want a certain type of strap that OMEGA don't produce, and you have a watch with a 19 or 21mm lug width, your tune will definitely change.

I can go on and on, but I'll just give you one quick example so my blood pressure doesn't get out of control...

I bought a Seamster 300MC with a 21mm lug width. It's marketed by OMEGA as a dive watch...a nod to the '57 Seamaster 300.

They sell it on a bracelet or on the Barenia leather strap. That's fine...I have both, and I enjoy both. However, remember that they market the 300MC as a _diver._ Wouldn't it stand to reason to produce a rubber strap in 21mm that would naturally fit the watch without having to "Mickey Mouse" an OEM rubber strap meant for a different OMEGA model? Or be forced to search out aftermarket rubber strap which, if it ever fails and the watch is damaged or lost, they will take no responsibility for?

I don't give a (you know what) about what the lug width is. Do what you have to do design wise, but give your customers appropriate choices when it comes to straps.

They rob people blind for OEM straps anyway, so a rubber strap in 21mm to fit the 300MC would be a no brainer and more money in their coffers. Just my humble opinion.

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> If you ever decide you want a certain type of strap that OMEGA don't produce, and you have a watch with a 19 or 21mm lug width, your tune will definitely change.
> 
> I can go on and on, but I'll just give you one quick example so my blood pressure doesn't get out of control...
> 
> I bought a Seamster 300MC with a 21mm lug width. It's marketed by OMEGA as a dive watch...a nod to the '57 Seamaster 300.
> 
> They sell it on a bracelet or on the Barenia leather strap. That's fine...I have both, and I enjoy both. However, remember that they market the 300MC as a _diver._ Wouldn't it stand to reason to produce a rubber strap in 21mm that would naturally fit the watch without having to "Mickey Mouse" an OEM rubber strap meant for a different OMEGA model? Or be forced to search out aftermarket rubber strap which, if it ever fails and the watch is damaged or lost, they will take no responsibility for?
> 
> I don't give a (you know what) about what the lug width is. Do what you have to do design wise, but give your customers appropriate choices when it comes to straps.
> 
> They rob people blind for OEM straps anyway, so a rubber strap in 21mm to fit the 300MC would be a no brainer and more money in their coffers. Just my humble opinion.
> 
> René


I understand all that, I just think it is a bit ridiculous to state odd numbered mm between lug width watches are "hideous" and even numbered mm between lug width watches are not. That part makes no logical sense to me. The frustration with lack of strap choices, etc. makes complete sense though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I understand all that, I just think it is a bit ridiculous to state odd numbered mm between lug width watches are "hideous" and even numbered mm between lug width watches are not. That part makes no logical sense to me. The frustration with lack of strap choices, etc. makes complete sense though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah...got it. You were referring to the poster who used the phrase "21 or 19 is hideous".

I won't put words in the poster's mouth, or even pretend to know exactly what was meant by that statement, but if I was to hazard a guess I'd say it's possible the word hideous wasn't meant to imply the aesthetic was hideous, but rather the idea of using those odd lug widths. Maybe the poster was searching for the word "heinous"? Just a guess.

Rene


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> Ah...got it. You were referring to the poster who used the phrase "21 or 19 is hideous".
> 
> I won't put words in the poster's mouth, or even pretend to know exactly what was meant by that statement, but if I was to hazard a guess I'd say it's possible the word hideous wasn't meant to imply the aesthetic was hideous, but rather the idea of using those odd lug widths. Maybe the poster was searching for the word "heinous"? Just a guess.
> 
> Rene


what it is, is the failure to capitalize on your own decision.......example - my DSotM is 21mm, and can I find a 21mm strap that I really truly like? No....I've tried 20mm and they stupid, and 22mm "fit" but not a perfect fit.....so I've ordered a couple from a fave custom strap maker (Gunny Straps), in 21mm....

Omega could have trotted out a bunch of 21mm straps (Rubber for Rene, leather for me!) and made a killing charging $200-300 a pop......

oh well, will wait for my Gunnies to show!


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## navjing0614

Tough watch. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice 2254.50! Mind sharing what bracelet is that? Seems different than the one the watch originaly came with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

BogdanS said:


> That's a nice 2254.50! Mind sharing what bracelet is that? Seems different than the one the watch originaly came with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's an US 1171. Got it for my speedy but really like it on the 2254!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271




----------



## JLittle

trf2271 said:


> View attachment 15653998


Looks great!


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Brekel

munichblue said:


> View attachment 15648067


What's the brand and type of this Milanese mesh?


----------



## Syphon

Just made a video on my spectre. It's a photogenic watch


----------



## ThaWatcher

Just playing around with some straps on a cold sunday.


----------



## madhatter77

sickondivers said:


> *#OMEGA #SeamasterAT
> View attachment 15617282
> *


What reference is that?


----------



## sickondivers

madhatter77 said:


> What reference is that?


*








Seamaster Steel Chronometer Watch 2503.30.00 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Steel watch (Ref. 2503.30.00), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this timepiece.




www.omegawatches.com




*


----------



## ryan850

Diver as a GADA.


----------



## King0424

Really loving this piece, 4 days in..


----------



## JimmyBoots

This one maybe finding a new home soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

I'm back baby! I used to have the blue SMPc and regretted selling it, seen this unique one pop up and I had to pull the trigger.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Mondo Shizmo said:


> I'm back baby! I used to have the blue SMPc and regretted selling it, seen this unique one pop up and I had to pull the trigger.


Is this one of the Olympics special editions or something? Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Is this one of the Olympics special editions or something? Very cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is, it was for the 2016 Rio olympics.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Mondo Shizmo said:


> I'm back baby! I used to have the blue SMPc and regretted selling it, seen this unique one pop up and I had to pull the trigger.


Sorry for the bad photo but I just realized the lume on the bezel is also different.


----------



## Furball




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## wilsalex14

My "budget" take on the No Time to Die SMP feat. the Ti 2231.50 + a stainless mesh bracelet

[anyone know of any "generic" titantium mesh bracelets out there...?]


----------



## Gupt0014

How do you guys feel about the Erika's MN straps for the SM?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Mondo Shizmo said:


> I'm back baby! I used to have the blue SMPc and regretted selling it, seen this unique one pop up and I had to pull the trigger.


I'm guessing it's an Olympic? mine says hi


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

anonymousmoose said:


> I'm guessing it's an Olympic? mine says hi


That's awesome! Did the pins come with your purchase as well?


----------



## Ross13

I may have a Seamaster problem.


----------



## 7ee

munichblue said:


> View attachment 15648067


Best photo of the new Seamaster I've seen! Looks incredible on that bracelet.


----------



## fendushi

Who knew after years of wearing big watches, all I needed was a mid size Seamaster... doesnt look bad on my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Mondo Shizmo said:


> That's awesome! Did the pins come with your purchase as well?


No, eBay - but I had to buy them - especially the Planet Ocean shaped pin.


----------



## Furball




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

SMP 300 on some new shoes...


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Wore the SMP for weeks.
Switched to the Pelagos today and happened to be 10:10ish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

DuckaDiesel said:


> Wore the SMP for weeks.
> Switched to the Pelagos today and happened to be 10:10ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What do you prefer? Be honest, it's okay.


----------



## JLittle

Mondo Shizmo said:


> What do you prefer? Be honest, it's okay.


The Seamaster


----------



## STL_Railmaster

I am new here, are you guys accepting of the Seamaster Railmaster on this thread? I am thinking about getting a second, the black dial one. But I might just save up for a 007 edition Seamaster.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Mondo Shizmo said:


> What do you prefer? Be honest, it's okay.


Seamaster all the way.
Almost flipped Pelagos few times, never thought about flippint SMP.
For me that says a lot lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

DuckaDiesel said:


> Seamaster all the way.
> Almost flipped Pelagos few times, never thought about flippint SMP.
> For me that says a lot lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Couldn't agree more, I flipped both versions of the black bay 58 with little hesitation, I regretted flipping the SMPc.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## fx2243

Added a Planet Ocean buckle to the Scurfa strap, it cost double the strap but what the hell!


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

I work outside, and I have the day off. Heck yeah!


----------



## Furball

Vacation day update #2: Still snowing hard! I'm calling it 5-6" of powder so far. We got the snow tires changed onto both cars, afterwards enjoyed a couple IPA's over cheese and crackers with the lovely wife for lunch. Put together my new Secretlabs Omega gaming chair, and I love it! Now for a couple early-afternoon-second-happy-hour IPA's, and I'll check back with you if I'm still standing. Prost!


----------



## SaMaster14

(Do)me(g)a!


----------



## Furball

lines vs waves


----------



## djpharoah

Getting the itch for a blue SMPc 42mm - has anyone tried the new Uncle Seiko bracelets on it??


----------



## navjing0614

SMP300









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe

New one today. I had the black, then the blue, and now the white.









Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

How's the white one compared to the others? I'm looking to get a new SMP later on in the year and picking a color is hard. Leaning toward white though.

For today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

JimmyBoots said:


> How's the white one compared to the others? I'm looking to get a new SMP later on in the year and picking a color is hard. Leaning toward white though.
> 
> For today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The white is gorgeous but the same watch as the blue, black and silver versions.

And getting it with the black rubber strap is exactly how I would get it. The white dial looks better with that than the bracelet.

My wife wanted me to get the silver version.


----------



## cdub70




----------



## Trel

JLittle said:


> My wife wanted me to get the silver version.


Well I think that overrides anything you might want.


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## ilkerhos

On barton elite silicone strap









SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## GregBe

JimmyBoots said:


> How's the white one compared to the others? I'm looking to get a new SMP later on in the year and picking a color is hard. Leaning toward white though.
> 
> For today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like all three. With only slight degrees of preference, I would rank them
1. White
2. Blue
3. Black
I think much more important is which one you like more, and how it fits with the other watches in your collection. To me, it is pretty close in how much I enjoyed them.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Found a leather nato strap laying around.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Opettaja

Just picked up this 1959 Seamaster 14390-8-SC cal. 285. Now I just need to find the right kind of black strap...


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that strap? What kind is it?


----------



## JimmyBoots

It’s a Tropic Strap by the same company that does Isofrane straps. It’s surprisingly soft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

JimmyBoots said:


> It's a Tropic Strap by the same company that does Isofrane straps. It's surprisingly soft.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dident know Isofrane was doing Tropic Straps. I just did a quick search and dont see it listed on their site


----------



## JimmyBoots

Yes they are both part of the SYNCHRON Group I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

JimmyBoots said:


> Yes they are both part of the SYNCHRON Group I believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you buy it? I dont see it listed on Isofrane's site


----------



## JimmyBoots

I’m not sure if we can link sites here or if they aren’t a paid advertiser. 

If you google “tropic strap” it’s the first page that comes up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

JimmyBoots said:


> I'm not sure if we can link sites here or if they aren't a paid advertiser.
> 
> If you google "tropic strap" it's the first page that comes up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you i found it.

Which color did you go with they have several diffrent blue's the one you have matches the watch perfectly


----------



## JimmyBoots

I went with the Navy Blue option. The royal blue looked too bright for this watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

Just got the updated on the fly clasp put on and it completely changes the watch. The watch was already awesome but I couldn't get a perfect fit because of the lack of micro adjustments and only 1 half link. Now it feels like the premium watch that it is.


----------



## NewGuard84

GregBe said:


> I like all three. With only slight degrees of preference, I would rank them
> 1. White
> 2. Blue
> 3. Black
> I think much more important is which one you like more, and how it fits with the other watches in your collection. To me, it is pretty close in how much I enjoyed them.


But I keep hoping someone will be able to tell me which I like the most 

Appreciate all the discussions here and your comments from someone who has owned 3/4 are useful.

Feels like it's hard to go wrong, but fitting into collection is a good point if it's that close.

Cheers!


----------



## Amarriednerd

ryan850 said:


> Just got the updated on the fly clasp put on and it completely changes the watch. The watch was already awesome but I couldn't get a perfect fit because of the lack of micro adjustments and only 1 half link. Now it feels like the premium watch that it is.


Where did you get your clasp, and what battery do you use in yours. I have the same watch but for the life of me I'm not sure what is the best one.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## subscribe.mi

NewGuard84 said:


> But I keep hoping someone will be able to tell me which I like the most
> 
> Appreciate all the discussions here and your comments from someone who has owned 3/4 are useful.
> 
> Feels like it's hard to go wrong, but fitting into collection is a good point if it's that close.
> 
> Cheers!


I just bought mine two weeks ago. I was seriously considering the white dial until I saw the blue one in the flesh and it was an easy choice for me. Suggest to definitely check them out in person. Happy shopping!


----------



## ryan850

Amarriednerd said:


> Where did you get your clasp, and what battery do you use in yours. I have the same watch but for the life of me I'm not sure what is the best one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I purchased the clasp and additional pins/links from local AD. It was more expensive than I was anticipating at $400 total and if I had called around and waited to possibly find it used I might have saved a little bit. But in the end, I would have only saved maybe 100 and this was I was able to get it in 2 weeks and they installed it for me.

No battery on this one as this is the 2254.


----------



## NewGuard84

subscribe.mi said:


> I just bought mine two weeks ago. I was seriously considering the white dial until I saw the blue one in the flesh and it was an easy choice for me. Suggest to definitely check them out in person. Happy shopping!


Congrats, I hope it is treating you well so far! And thanks, that's always great advice.

Ironically, when I tried them in person recently it seemed to affirm that blue was my front runner (since the Goldeneye days I have loved the blue).

I guess the second guessing just shows how nice the entire lineup is.


----------



## cdub70

I have the 2254 also, and was contemplating getting the adjustable clasp, but somehow my AD got it sized perfectly with the stock clasp.


----------



## ryan850

cdub70 said:


> I have the 2254 also, and was contemplating getting the adjustable clasp, but somehow my AD got it sized perfectly with the stock clasp.


If you were able to get a perfect fit that that is awesome. For me, i wasn't able to achieve that. Also, my wrist swells a little bit when I'm warm and I wanted to be able to adjust it slightly when that happens.


----------



## Technarchy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70

Yeah, I have the adjustable clasp on my PO 2500, and it's a game changer!


----------



## watchman600

So many beauties!
Thanks for the nice pictures, guys!!
I don't think I will buy any of these...
but they sure look good / amazing.
---
I don't have any white dial watches in my collection.
(there is a very nice Christopher Ward c60 mk3 white with black bezel insert
that l have been thinking about...but probably won't get either)


----------



## subscribe.mi

NewGuard84 said:


> Congrats, I hope it is treating you well so far! And thanks, that's always great advice.
> 
> Ironically, when I tried them in person recently it seemed to affirm that blue was my front runner (since the Goldeneye days I have loved the blue).
> 
> I guess the second guessing just shows how nice the entire lineup is.


thanks! I probably wasn't clear. I did get the blue one. That deep blue dial is hard to pass up! All the best with acquiring your new piece!


----------



## rc2300156

JimmyBoots said:


> How's the white one compared to the others? I'm looking to get a new SMP later on in the year and picking a color is hard. Leaning toward white though.
> 
> For today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi JimmyBoots, what a nice bracelet! Do you mind sharing where did you get it?

Thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega vintage Seamaster chronograph on TheTropic strap (22mm rounded ends)


----------



## JimmyBoots

Renato Cunha said:


> Hi JimmyBoots, what a nice bracelet! Do you mind sharing where did you get it?
> 
> Thanks


Hey, that's a Uncle Seiko 1171 bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Back in the Seamaster club trying out the mid size. So far so good!


----------



## DonnieD

Just grabbed this NOS. It's a dandy

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

ryan850 said:


> If you were able to get a perfect fit that that is awesome. For me, i wasn't able to achieve that. Also, my wrist swells a little bit when I'm warm and I wanted to be able to adjust it slightly when that happens.


Nice upgrade!

Well done.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Ticonderoga

I don't think I've ever posted here before. I posted this the other night in another sub:

Picked this up 10 or 11 years ago, wore it for a while and then put it in the watch box. After seeing all of the beautiful watches here I decided to put it on - first time in 5 or 6 years:










Under the glow of the laptop (don't want to wake the baby). Was just now wondering how it was keeping time so I downloaded an app.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

On the rubber strap this time... So comfortable.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## stylus




----------



## Semper




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## navjing0614

Good morning 









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## gpstar

Posted this before awhile back at another forum. My everyday watch, a Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial.









A lume shot of my 8900 PO that I rarely wear. The Seamaster 300 has been my goto watch for awhile now.


----------



## ThaWatcher

Fitted a mesh bracelet to see how it looks.


----------



## BamAlmighty

Only day 2 of ownership and I already put a nice scratch into the clasp of my White dial 300M.

I suppose that means it is officially mine.


----------



## notlownf

New member as of today


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Titan II

gpstar said:


> Posted this before awhile back at another forum. My everyday watch, a Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial.
> View attachment 15679059
> 
> 
> A lume shot of my 8900 PO that I rarely wear. The Seamaster 300 has been my goto watch for awhile now.
> View attachment 15679062


Some nice pictures there! Great to see the SM300MC in its natural habitat.

I've owned a 300MC for 5 years now, and the PO is one of 2 watches I have earmarked for my next purchase. Would you care to share the reasons why you pick the 300MC over the PO on most occasions? I'd appreciate hearing your reasoning. Thanks!

René


----------



## Technarchy

Still a love of mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## gpstar

Titan II said:


> Some nice pictures there! Great to see the SM300MC in its natural habitat.
> 
> I've owned a 300MC for 5 years now, and the PO is one of 2 watches I have earmarked for my next purchase. Would you care to share the reasons why you pick the 300MC over the PO on most occasions? I'd appreciate hearing your reasoning. Thanks!
> 
> René


The number one reason is readability of the dial. The 8900 PO is really shiny and reflective, while the 300MC with its matte black dial and triangular indices naturally draw the eye better to make it super quick to glance at the dial and tell the time. Very helpful when doing lots of sport.

So the PO stays on the metal bracelet and worn occasionally while the 300MC on a nato strap becomes my everyday watch.


----------



## cdub70




----------



## djpharoah

If only Omega made the watch this way ...


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

gpstar said:


> The number one reason is readability of the dial. The 8900 PO is really shiny and reflective, while the 300MC with its matte black dial and triangular indices naturally draw the eye better to make it super quick to glance at the dial and tell the time. Very helpful when doing lots of sport.
> 
> So the PO stays on the metal bracelet and worn occasionally while the 300MC on a nato strap becomes my everyday watch.


Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts. The input is much appreciated.

René


----------



## tbensous

djpharoah said:


> If only Omega made the watch this way ...
> View attachment 15681819


Is this the uncleseiko bracelet ?


----------



## djpharoah

tbensous said:


> Is this the uncleseiko bracelet ?


Yes - just posted the video overview of it in the main forum or on my YouTube channel linked in my signature. Please go check it out 👍🏼


----------



## Amarriednerd

I'm now a proud Seamaster owner but the sickness of flipping watches almost made me screw up by selling mine, and I have only had it a week.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

Amarriednerd said:


> I'm now a proud Seamaster owner but the sickness of flipping watches almost made me screw up by selling mine, and I have only had it a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Telling it like it is: "the sickness of flipping watches..."
Gorgeous watch!


----------



## tbensous

djpharoah said:


> Yes - just posted the video overview of it in the main forum or on my YouTube channel linked in my signature. Please go check it out 👍🏼


Just did. Thanks for the video. Very informative


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Artek

Best thread ever.


----------



## Pete26

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega vintage Seamaster chronograph on TheTropic strap (22mm rounded ends)


Nice, I had a boss in the early 80's who had that same watch on the steel bracelet. A few of the engineers had Omega watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Pete26 said:


> Nice, I had a boss in the early 80's who had that same watch on the steel bracelet. A few of the engineers had Omega watches.


Thanks. It was my grandad's. He no longer had the bracelet. I'd love to get one though


----------



## swissra




----------



## slorollin

Arrived yesterday


----------



## ilkerhos

On a veg-tan strap from emreleatherworks









SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Titan II

slorollin said:


> Arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 15688328
> 
> View attachment 15688329


Congratulations, that's a beaut!! Nice photographs as well!

René


----------



## Titan II

Coming up on five years with this beauty. I love it every bit as much today as I did when I first acquired it.

Seeing it back out in the sunshine makes my heart go pitter-patter;










René


----------



## boatswain

slorollin said:


> Arrived yesterday
> 
> View attachment 15688328
> 
> View attachment 15688329


Congrats Slorollin!

It's a classic. Enjoy!

It looks right at home there by the water.


----------



## martycus

a recent pickup


----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

boatswain said:


> Congrats Slorollin!
> 
> It's a classic. Enjoy!
> 
> It looks right at home there by the water.


Thanks, boatswain. It may have been an orphan. I plan to give it a good home.


----------



## zbuck

Joining 2x with the 300... also have an PO 8500... but this SMP is checking all the boxes very quickly.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## King0424

I've had this for a few weeks now..I love the feel and the look, but I am so torn.
I am not used to wearing a watch this small. 
I'm thinking of trading for a PO, anyone been in my shoes ?


----------



## Neuromancer

King0424 said:


> I've had this for a few weeks now..I love the feel and the look, but I am so torn.
> I am not used to wearing a watch this small.
> I'm thinking of trading for a PO, anyone been in my shoes ?
> View attachment 15691150


IMHO it looks perfect on your wrist. But in the end it obviously comes down to what _you_ feel is right...


----------



## ValueYourWatch.com

Omega Seamaster Sky Fall edition is my favorite James Bond watch in the Seamaster line. The dial is spectacular and the bracelet with the case fits just perfectly on my wrist.


----------



## Higs




----------



## brash47

King0424 said:


> I've had this for a few weeks now..I love the feel and the look, but I am so torn.
> I am not used to wearing a watch this small.
> I'm thinking of trading for a PO, anyone been in my shoes ?
> View attachment 15691150


That is a perfectly proportioned watch for your wrist. I love my 90s Bond...same size.

Most folks I know always get another one when they sell theirs. There is something about how thin and perfectly sized that watch is. Mine will stay in my collection.

Funny enough, when I tried on the PO and even the newer 300m, they both felt "slablike" on my wrist. Don't get me wrong, I have some huge watches, but I've found my taste going thinner and more wrist proportioned now.....hence the BB58 I just bought.

You will probably love the PO, it's a stellar watch, but I bet you get another 41mm 300m not to far into the future.

Brash

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

Ever since I did the on the fly clasp mod, I love it even more.


----------



## swissra

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 15691054


That bracelet looks really good. I'm sure it's a lot more comfortable now.


----------



## swissra




----------



## Haf




----------



## GreatScott

Haf said:


> View attachment 15694852


What strap is this?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf

GreatScott said:


> What strap is this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Zealande


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobusa

ThaWatcher said:


> Fitted a mesh bracelet to see how it looks.


Is that a OEM mesh bracelet? I guess the case is 42 correct?


----------



## mhs91

Love this piece


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad

King0424 said:


> I've had this for a few weeks now..I love the feel and the look, but I am so torn.
> I am not used to wearing a watch this small.
> I'm thinking of trading for a PO, anyone been in my shoes ?
> View attachment 15691150


It looks fine on you. Anything bigger would be too big IMO.


----------



## Krish47

Pic from the last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

gpstar said:


> Posted this before awhile back at another forum. My everyday watch, a Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial.
> View attachment 15679059
> 
> 
> A lume shot of my 8900 PO that I rarely wear. The Seamaster 300 has been my goto watch for awhile now.
> View attachment 15679062


Nice, I have the blue ti model on leather strap arriving today by Fedex, considering flipping my Datejust 36 to fund it.


----------



## VizslaFriend

Another home office Monday with my 300 MC on. Great legibility and hugely comfortable bracelet.

If you look closely you can see a small Swiss flag reflected somewhere...


----------



## ThaWatcher

bobusa said:


> Is that a OEM mesh bracelet? I guess the case is 42 correct?


No it's not a OEM bracelet, i figured i'd try an aftermarket bracelet to see how it looks/wears. The case is 42, that's correct.


----------



## swissra




----------



## Titan II

Another 300MC here. I've got mine on the oem Barenia leather strap with deployant. I still catch myself just staring at my wrist once in awhile.










René


----------



## VizslaFriend

Titan II said:


> Another 300MC here. I've got mine on the oem Barenia leather strap with deployant. I still catch myself just staring at my wrist once in awhile.
> 
> View attachment 15699319
> 
> 
> René


I couldn't have said it better myself, René!
Looks great on leather, too!


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster on a Barton quick release.....


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself, René!
> Looks great on leather, too!


Thanks, bud!! I appreciate that.

I was admiring your photo earlier. I love how you matched it up with your shirt...which is also very nice btw. Looks great!!

René


----------



## VizslaFriend

Titan II said:


> Thanks, bud!! I appreciate that.
> 
> I was admiring your photo earlier. I love how you matched it up with your shirt...which is also very nice btw. Looks great!!
> 
> René


Many thanks, René!

Isn't it funny that we know each other from wrist shots only? I wouldn't recognize any of the other WUS friends if I met them F2F, but I have seen your watches, shirt sleeves, and sometimes your surroundings... ?
Still, our common passion links us together to a great deal.

Take care, Peter


----------



## navjing0614

Still on rubber strap.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This today.










Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1040
The acrylic dome is pretty cool too


----------



## Titan II

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1040
> The acrylic dome is pretty cool too


I just love seeing your pictures of this watch. Your grandfather had fine taste.?????
Continue to enjoy.

René


----------



## Jeep99dad

Titan II said:


> I just love seeing your pictures of this watch. Your grandfather had fine taste.
> Continue to enjoy.
> 
> René


Thank you  really appreciate your kind words. He sure did


----------



## brash47

Just a quick announcement:
If you are a veteran or active duty...
Exchange has sale going on Omega Watches through President's Day here is current price list: 

Seamaster 300m rubber: $3231.20
Seamaster 300m bracelet: $3303
Aqua Terra Railmaster 40mm blue jean: $3744
Planet Ocean bracelet: $4716
Seamaster 300m Chronograph bracelet: $5068
Seamaster 300m Sedna rubber: $5244
Seamaster 300m Sedna bracelet: $7980

Womens Deville Tresor 36mm Quartz White/Grey/Rosegold: $7144

Keep in mind, they are an AD. There is no tax and delivery is free.

Just thought yall might wanna know.

brash


----------



## Pete26

I just got this one in on Monday, titanium 300m on leather, have been on the waiting list for a sub but that ain't gonna happen. I bought a 36MM DJ as it was the only one available, but now considering this one over the DJ 36. I think the 41mm fits me better.

I have gotten used to the DJ but this Omega is awesome. Any opinions guys? The Omega retails for the same price as the sub here in Oz.


----------



## Pete26

Here is the DJ in comparison.


----------



## VizslaFriend

Pete26 said:


> I just got this one in on Monday, titanium 300m on leather, have been on the waiting list for a sub but that ain't gonna happen. I bought a 36MM DJ as it was the only one available, but now considering this one over the DJ 36. I think the 41mm fits me better.
> 
> I have gotten used to the DJ but this Omega is awesome. Any opinions guys? The Omega retails for the same price as the sub here in Oz.


Looks great on your wrist, Pete! And it looks much much better than your DJ! 

FYI, I have bought the same watch with the same strap last year, and then later purchased the Ti bracelet at the OB - the store manager literally took the bracelet off another watch so that I can buy it instantly ?

Congratulations for your new watch - wear it in good health!


----------



## Pete26

VizslaFriend said:


> Looks great on your wrist, Pete! And it looks much much better than your DJ!
> 
> FYI, I have bought the same watch with the same strap last year, and then later purchased the Ti bracelet at the OB - the store manager literally took the bracelet off another watch so that I can buy it instantly 🤣
> 
> Congratulations for your new watch - wear it in good health!


Thanks so much really loving it. The lime is outstanding I could still read it in the early hours, I missed my lume


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Just a quick announcement:
> If you are a veteran or active duty...
> Exchange has sale going on Omega Watches through President's Day here is current price list:
> 
> Seamaster 300m rubber: $3231.20
> Seamaster 300m bracelet: $3303
> Aqua Terra Railmaster 40mm blue jean: $3744
> Planet Ocean bracelet: $4716
> Seamaster 300m Chronograph bracelet: $5068
> Seamaster 300m Sedna rubber: $5244
> Seamaster 300m Sedna bracelet: $7980
> 
> Womens Deville Tresor 36mm Quartz White/Grey/Rosegold: $7144
> 
> Keep in mind, they are an AD. There is no tax and delivery is free.
> 
> Just thought yall might wanna know.
> 
> brash


Wow those are some excellent deals! Really tempts me to get another Omega earlier than expected. The Sedna black dial on rubber looks really awesome. The Planet Ocean is tempting as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

@Pete26 
I'll second picking up the bracelet for this piece.
IMO the Ti SM300MC is the best modern Seamaster made. Very well made, attractive, and comfortable watch. Congratulations sir!


----------



## ryan850

Can't go wrong with a classic


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## swissra




----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abccoin

Love all the SMPs from this generation, unbeatable in comfort.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

This one and loving it.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## tbensous




----------



## BogdanS

I must get this one back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

BogdanS said:


> I must get this one back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome. 

Good luck!


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## cdub70




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## swissra




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Ticonderoga

gpstar said:


> Posted this before awhile back at another forum. My everyday watch, a Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial.
> View attachment 15679059


Just love that action wrist-shot!


----------



## 1165dvd

The ever-changing blue of the Seamaster is one of its many charms. The light was good when I took this shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

If anyone is looking to sell their SMP bracelet for the 42mm variant, dm me. I’m looking for one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

Just picked this up and I thought I'd try to find a nice calf skin or maybe alligator strap. Now I find I'm liking the vintage Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelet that came with it. Notice the curved end links? LOL It's easy to picture my father wearing this. The plating is a bit worn but, all the links seem solid. An amazing little thing, really. I would have no idea how to disassemble/assemble this. And I thought I was getting a watch with a "throw away" bracelet.


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## boatswain

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 15712348


Looks great on rubber.


----------



## Maddog1970

boatswain said:


> Looks great on rubber.


zealande strap....very, very comfy.....


----------



## boatswain

Maddog1970 said:


> zealande strap....very, very comfy.....


Good to hear. I've been curious about them.


----------



## subscribe.mi

My Seamaster virginity has recently been taken aways and I am very excited about it


----------



## Maddog1970

boatswain said:


> Good to hear. I've been curious about them.


Crafter Blue are cheaper, but the one on my Pelagos is super stiff, and while not "uncomfortable", does pale in comfiness next to the super supple and soft zealande......


----------



## Pete26

Great watch


----------



## brash47

subscribe.mi said:


> View attachment 15712372
> 
> My Seamaster virginity has recently been taken aways and I am very excited about it


Are you sure you wanna share that moment with everyone here? 

JK......congrats.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 15712348


Great photo, Clayton!!

Rene


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## ayeteael

I'm new to the forum but I've long appreciated watches. I've wanted a seamaster for the better part of 10 years, but life and other expenses got in the way. Every time I'd consider purchasing one, some other expense seemed to take priority (saving for our first home, birth of our children, children's tuition, medical expenses, etc.). I'd tried on different models at ADs over the years, but never pulled the trigger and lacked the discipline to make a savings goal and meet it. Recently, however, the watch bug returned, and I started looking again (probably Covid related - too much time spent perusing forums since we're all stuck indoors). I joined this forum and found a titanium seamaster 300 co-axial that I had to own. Long story short, it arrives tomorrow and I'm pretty stoked. I'm already maneuvering for the next purchase. Do I pursue a grail piece (Submariner or Datejust) or a compilation of other watches I've long admired (IWC Mark XVIII and Cartier Santos to name a couple)?. Either way, I'm not waiting another 10 years. Pics to follow.


----------



## orangenSaft

Planet Snowcean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Just arrived today... bracelet was easy to fit, sits great, feels great, I am satisfied!

there was no way in heck I was about to pass up on the sale I posted again.....









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

So, within 2 weeks of each other.....WHAT WAS I THINKING!!!

Oh yea, the 2 I have been striving for and at close to the same price for each....

Let the fire sale begin!!!!!
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## orangenSaft

Also on the mega thread, but for us Omega folks, Planet Snowcean follow-up lume shot tonight.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Different shots / perspective of the PO 2500 XL on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tbensous

One more to show the thickness (thinness ) / proportion of the PO 2500 XL. I call this perfection


----------



## ThaWatcher

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15714722
> 
> 
> One more to show the thickness (thinness ) / proportion of the PO 2500 XL. I call this perfection


It's pretty damn close imo!


----------



## TexasTee

Polar in single digit polar Texas....🥶


----------



## Opettaja

A new addition to my Omega family today, the SMPc 41mm with micro-adjustable clasp thrown in


----------



## ayeteael

New to me 300mc. The titanium is surprisingly light.


----------



## ryan850

Never gets old


----------



## brash47

Some detailed photos on a sunny day. So glad I picked this dial, it is so unique and amazing.












































Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## insidesomething




----------



## Spikedlee




----------



## ryan850

Spikedlee said:


>


Great fit, wrist and wardrobe.


----------



## Titan II

Spikedlee said:


>


I like that shirt, Bubba!! That Seamaster Diver with the Speedy bracelet ain't nothin' to sneeze at either. Well done!! ? ?

Rene


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Mondo Shizmo




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## A4A

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

You're getting some good shots of the chrome dialed SMP, brash47, which IMO is a tough nut to crack. Nice work!


----------



## brash47




----------



## Cincy2

I just added this beautiful Omega Seamster to my collection. I'm not now, nor have I ever been a diver. In fact, at the Naval Academy in the early 1970's where swimming tests were mandatory, I earned the nickname "The Rock" long before Dwayne Johnson did. Truth be told, I purchased this watch for a variety of aesthetic and technical reasons that make it a worthy addition to the stable.

Looks: It has great proportions, symmetry and a very masculine black / orange color scheme. 
Materials and Finishes: The white gold hands stand out in stark contrast to the satin black face. The brushed ceramic bezel and case are eye popping. The scratch resistance is a nice extra
Size: I love big watches. At 45mm, this example is in my sweet spot
Movement: Caliber 9900 with master chronometer certification, anti magnetism and of course the co-axial escapement.
Price: I would happily have paid twice the purchase price for this watch. The finishes and technology are that good.

This is my first Omega. I am very impressed.


----------



## tbensous

Cincy2 said:


> I just added this beautiful Omega Seamster to my collection. I'm not now, nor have I ever been a diver. In fact, at the Naval Academy in the early 1970's where swimming tests were mandatory, I earned the nickname "The Rock" long before Dwayne Johnson did. Truth be told, I purchased this watch for a variety of aesthetic and technical reasons that make it a worthy addition to the stable.
> 
> Looks: It has great proportions, symmetry and a very masculine black / orange color scheme.
> Materials and Finishes: The white gold hands stand out in stark contrast to the satin black face. The brushed ceramic bezel and case are eye popping. The scratch resistance is a nice extra
> Size: I love big watches. At 45mm, this example is in my sweet spot
> Movement: Caliber 9900 with master chronometer certification, anti magnetism and of course the co-axial escapement.
> Price: I would happily have paid twice the purchase price for this watch. The finishes and technology are that good.
> 
> This is my first Omega. I am very impressed.
> 
> View attachment 15722448
> 
> 
> View attachment 15722449


Congrats ! Beautiful!
Any wrist shots ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2




----------



## brash47

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 15722937


Got a beautiful watch there, congrats!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## swissra




----------



## lo_scrivano

Sometimes you get lucky and catch just the write light...










Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## Furball

lo_scrivano said:


> Sometimes you get lucky and catch just the write light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano


Outstanding!


----------



## lo_scrivano

Furball said:


> Outstanding!


Darn it! I meant "right light" not "write light" 

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## brash47

lo_scrivano said:


> Darn it! I meant "right light" not "write light"
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano


Shaddup and get to "writing"!!!

Looks great bro.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott_DC

brash47 said:


>


These are very effective images of difficult-to-photograph watches. What combination of lighting, shutter speed, and Photoshop did you use?


----------



## Maddog1970

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 15722937


Oh wow that is nice!
I'm a big fan of the Deep Black, and that has just vaulted to the top of my "yes please" list!

congrats


----------



## Maddog1970

....and while I'm here......my SMP.......could it (and it's brothers) be, pound for pound, the best diver out there?

I think so......


----------



## brash47

Lol, here we go.

Samsung S20 Ultra set to 3:4 108MP, just regular ole settings....no shutter speed adjust or anything lol.

Bluetooth phone clicker so I don't have to push a button on the phone. I have it in my watch wrist hand.

Moment phone case with Moment Macro Lens attached.

Amazon Alexa light bulb (in my living room) set to "daylight white" color.

Samsung built in photo editor (yup the standard sh** software).

Slight cropping to get the area of the photo I want and then "auto" filter.

I sat on my living room sofa and took the pics while watching TV. Lol.

I just make sure I get the right angle, focus and shot I want and then literally crop and set filter to "auto". No stand, no light filtering or anything. Just a dude sitting on the couch lol.

I give all credit to the Moment lens and the camera on the phone which is absolutely amazing. Moment makes amazing phone lenses.

I'll do a real quick example of a quick shot with this phone

1. Quick shot at same settings 3:4 108MP, no crop no filter. (The first shot had to be loaded in a lower setting as it was too big for posting lol)

2. Cropped

3 Cropped and filtered with "auto".























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

On Erika's Marine Nationale









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Maddog1970 said:


> ....and while I'm here......my SMP.......could it (and it's brothers) be, pound for pound, the best diver out there?
> 
> I think so......
> 
> View attachment 15724683


Boy that black is sure tempting as a classic all arounder and has sure grown on me.

Looks great. Enjoy!

I'll just tell myself it would wear too big on my 6.75" wrist. There. Safe.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## brash47

Now let's do a macro shot!!

Same as before 1,2,3.

Same problem as before, first shot looks like crazy because I had to lower upload resolution.












































Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Now just the built in camera lens on macro setting. I have to lower off 108MP for this though

All these today just standing in my front yard with sunlight.























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Nothing fancy here, simple macro using the iPad......


----------



## brash47

Maddog1970 said:


> Nothing fancy here, simple macro using the iPad......
> 
> View attachment 15724768


These cameras on the phones are pretty awesome now. We can get those "money" shots like in a professional ad.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70

Seamaster Sunday it is.


----------



## canuckfan33

Sunday shot









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

SMP 300 on some new shoes...


----------



## Maddog1970

Switcheroo, and bare with me here....

coming up on 5yrs old, and been thinking about flipping my PO45 and going for a 43.5, maybe a grey9orange TI or deep black....but this thing keeps crazy good time still, and when I think I'm ready to flip it, I put it on and.......

.......yeah, still keeping it!


----------



## cdub70

Switched it up for a Seamaster sunset.


----------



## brash47

One week on the wrist. It stayed on the wrist: shower, sleep, all day except workouts. So it's been in just about every position it can be in.

I'm impressed with the timekeeping.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSZ44

Patiently waiting for the US flat link and give it a roll on the SMP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Maddog1970 said:


> Switcheroo, and bare with me here....
> 
> coming up on 5yrs old, and been thinking about flipping my PO45 and going for a 43.5, maybe a grey9orange TI or deep black....but this thing keeps crazy good time still, and when I think I'm ready to flip it, I put it on and.......
> 
> .......yeah, still keeping it!
> 
> View attachment 15725218
> View attachment 15725220
> View attachment 15725221


Plus, it looks awesome on your wrist. I wouldn't think of trading it in!


----------



## Neyra

Are really old Seamaster chronos also allowed in this thread? 😄


----------



## anonymousmoose

lo_scrivano said:


> Sometimes you get lucky and catch just the write light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano





lo_scrivano said:


> Sometimes you get lucky and catch just the write light...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano


Yep, sometimes we catch the wave dial well in photos- rare


----------



## A4A

.


----------



## A4A

Neyra said:


> Are really old Seamaster chronos also allowed in this thread? 😄
> 
> View attachment 15726091


Beautiful! What model is this? And if you ever want to sell, please message me. I'll take it!


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Neyra

A4A said:


> Beautiful! What model is this? And if you ever want to sell, please message me. I'll take it!


This is a ref. 14364-2 from 1959. It has a rather well-known movement inside! ?

My grandfather bought this new in 1959, so I'll never sell it.


----------



## A4A

Neyra said:


> This is a ref. 14364-2 from 1959. It has a rather well-known movement inside! ?
> 
> My grandfather bought this new in 1959, so I'll never sell it.


Calibre 321?


----------



## Neyra

A4A said:


> Calibre 321?


Yes sir 😃


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Giving it a vintage / NTTD look


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Weekend family time still includes looking down and appreciating a moment with my Seamaster 😎🙃


----------



## Scott_DC

brash47 said:


> Lol, here we go.
> 
> Samsung S20 Ultra set to 3:4 108MP, just regular ole settings....no shutter speed adjust or anything lol.
> 
> Bluetooth phone clicker so I don't have to push a button on the phone. I have it in my watch wrist hand.
> 
> Moment phone case with Moment Macro Lens attached.
> 
> Amazon Alexa light bulb (in my living room) set to "daylight white" color.
> 
> Samsung built in photo editor (yup the standard sh** software).
> 
> Slight cropping to get the area of the photo I want and then "auto" filter.
> 
> I sat on my living room sofa and took the pics while watching TV. Lol.
> 
> I just make sure I get the right angle, focus and shot I want and then literally crop and set filter to "auto". No stand, no light filtering or anything. Just a dude sitting on the couch lol.
> 
> I give all credit to the Moment lens and the camera on the phone which is absolutely amazing. Moment makes amazing phone lenses.
> 
> I'll do a real quick example of a quick shot with this phone
> 
> 1. Quick shot at same settings 3:4 108MP, no crop no filter. (The first shot had to be loaded in a lower setting as it was too big for posting lol)
> 
> 2. Cropped
> 
> 3 Cropped and filtered with "auto".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Nice! Thanks for taking the time to explain. The photos look great, and most photos of that watch do not do it justice.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Sorry folks, one more, from today. The two Seamasters reunited in heaven.


----------



## franco60

Black dial on Erika's MN









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

franco60 said:


> Black dial on Erika's MN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


YES!! My favorite color combo - black and red! That is fantastically beautiful and perfect! Love it!!


----------



## thxv009

So does anyone have a Timegrapher? What are the results ? That are mine so my average is +3 sec/day. Is that right?










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anonymousmoose

thxv009 said:


> So does anyone have a Timegrapher? What are the results ? That are mine so my average is +3 sec/day. Is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Seems right according to Omega's METAS standards. My PO is about 4secs (I don't have a timegrapher)








The Master Chronometer Certification | OMEGA®


Discover the advantages of an OMEGA Master Chronometer and see how the revolutionary watchmaking and certification can give you the industry’s highest standard.




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## brash47

My new SMP 300m









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Neuromancer

Here's mine. It's so accurate that the app calculates 0,0 in average. I set it at the end of October 2020 for the last time. It basically kept perfect time since then.

No, this is not a fake. (Why would I even bother...)



















Edit: I have absolutely no idea why the pictures look so bad. Reuploading them didn't have any effect either. Oh well, I guess you guys still get the gist.


----------



## thxv009

Ok well when wearing I get around +3 sec/day but I have no positions where it looses time so&#8230; but here is a nice pic









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ecto




----------



## MattyMo

I picked this up last Friday and wore it 24/7. Tuesday night it was +1.... Amazing! The Metas report said it was +2.1/day.


----------



## brash47

Awesome stuff folks. One of the things that makes this movement so great and much more desirable to me than that otheR**** company is that it's accuracy is set to NEVER lose time, only gain (in small increments).

I find this important because I don't have to worry about leaving it on the winder for a while. I'll never be late with it, early is always a good thing.










Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Awesome stuff folks. One of the things that makes this movement so great and much more desirable to me than that otheR**** company is that it's accuracy is set to NEVER lose time, only gain (in small increments).
> 
> I find this important because I don't have to worry about leaving it on the winder for a while. I'll never be late with it, early is always a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


I'm glad you're enjoying this one. I've had the exact same watch for about 6 months or so now and absolutely love it and enjoy wearing it! I am very happy with my choice. I'm glad you're able to take such amazing pics to show off the dial!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12

Waiting for my OEM rubber strap to arrive, but pretty pleased with the Hirsch Robby in the meantime...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying this one. I've had the exact same watch for about 6 months or so now and absolutely love it and enjoy wearing it! I am very happy with my choice. I'm glad you're able to take such amazing pics to show off the dial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this is the least appreciated dial color in the lineup. I had the choice of 3 colors when the Exchange Omega sale hit this last time. But as soon as this model was released in 2018, I immediately wanted this color.

The white dial almost had me for a sec, but I always came back to this one.

For my high end white dial, I'm holding out for a mint condition Grand Seiko SBGX115. I have the black dial version and want it's reverse twin.

Semper Fi Devil Dog.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> I think this is the least appreciated dial color in the lineup. I had the choice of 3 colors when the Exchange Omega sale hit this last time. But as soon as this model was released in 2018, I immediately wanted this color.
> 
> The white dial almost had me for a sec, but I always came back to this one.
> 
> For my high end white dial, I'm holding out for a mint condition Grand Seiko SBGX115. I have the black dial version and want it's reverse twin.
> 
> Semper Fi Devil Dog.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly. I was torn between this one and the white dial as well. I think the white dial is excellent, but I am completely happy I got the gray. It is super unique and looks amazing under different light. I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSZ44

Tried the Uncle Seiko flat link.... kind of like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## joesym001




----------



## cdub70




----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## Dougiebaby

brash47 said:


> Awesome stuff folks. One of the things that makes this movement so great and much more desirable to me than that otheR**** company is that it's accuracy is set to NEVER lose time, only gain (in small increments).
> 
> I find this important because I don't have to worry about leaving it on the winder for a while. I'll never be late with it, early is always a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Fast is better than slow because you can hack it until correct time arrives then undock and it's set. Easier. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## flyfisher22

pepepatryk said:


>


Love the Blue SMP on a red strap. What rubber is that? I go with a red nato on occasion for a similar look.


----------



## pepepatryk

flyfisher22 said:


> Love the Blue SMP on a red strap. What rubber is that? I go with a red nato on occasion for a similar look.


This is Zealande. Really cool rubber strap.


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pbmatt

Love the Seamaster of all vintages. Just picked up a new blue SMP 300 from a local AD. Can't wait to pick it up!


----------



## Badblood32

Joined the club today. Was worried about size for a long time, tried it on multiple times at the AD on different days. Ultimately after looking at different options (like BB58), kept coming back to this. First luxury watch.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pbmatt

Badblood32 said:


> Joined the club today. Was worried about size for a long time, tried it on multiple times at the AD on different days. Ultimately after looking at different options (like BB58), kept coming back to this. First luxury watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Congrats! Looks nice!


----------



## JRF1

Badblood32 said:


> Joined the club today. Was worried about size for a long time, tried it on multiple times at the AD on different days. Ultimately after looking at different options (like BB58), kept coming back to this. First luxury watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


I also just joined the club 2 days ago while on vacation on Oahu (my first luxury watch as well). For me it was between the black Seamaster, BB58, and Explorer I. My girlfriend was trying to convince me to get the blue one (you already have so many black watches!) but the black dial and bezel were just so stunning I couldn't resist. I've been ogling it on my wrist for the past couple days and took it for a few ocean swims already to justify to myself that it's not just jewelry ?.

Obligatory photo follows; I didn't have the foresight to rinse/wipe off the dried saltwater before snapping it today:










My wrists are also small but I couldn't care less; I love this watch! I'm so impressed by the attention to detail, and the lume is ?


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My Omega SMP with the box...


----------



## Dougiebaby

brash47 said:


> So, within 2 weeks of each other.....WHAT WAS I THINKING!!!
> 
> Oh yea, the 2 I have been striving for and at close to the same price for each....
> 
> Let the fire sale begin!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Hi Brash,

I am actually going between a blue BB58 and blue SMP 300 as my diver for my collection. Based on your impressions of both, which would you recommend? Yes, I know they are quite different (vintage inspired vs. totally modern divers), but if you had to keep only one ... which?


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Dougiebaby said:


> Hi Brash,
> 
> I am actually going between a blue BB58 and blue SMP 300 as my diver for my collection. Based on your impressions of both, which would you recommend? Yes, I know they are quite different (vintage inspired vs. totally modern divers), but if you had to keep only one ... which?


You had to go there!!

So this is just with my current tastes in mind:

SMP
Pros: wears smaller than it is. Technology for days and probably the top tier dive watch that's Swiss made. I personally feel its head and shoulders above that otheR**** company as far as tech, looks and what there is for the money. It is simply amazing. This color is something you can just stare at and be amazed.

The adjustable clasp is something every good dive watch should have. For a quarter to half the price Christopher Ward even has a well engineered adjustable clasp and it's quick release! (now something Omega just released)....A**holes!

Cons: it actually is a large watch. Although the movement is amazing to look at, I still would have preferred the older hippocampus and thinner profile it would have given it.

The bracelet is comfortable, but you feel the full 20mm all the way around. It has solid girth (that's what she said) and it has a purposeful presence. At this point, a taper would have been nice.

BB58
Pros: size size size. Even with my 7.25-50 wrist, the size is perfect. You forget the watch is there because it fits so right. Its so thin it slides under any sleeve with ease (if I wore long sleeves). Smaller is better in this case.

Solid in house movement and COSC cert. It's holding really good time.

The overall look is retro without being obnoxious. The lume is not faux patina, just slightly off white. The rose gold gilt throughout the watch is very tastefully done.

The bracelet is extremely comfortable. The clasp is solid and very easy to use.

Cons: although such a gorgeous watch, it is boring...I'll say that. It doesn't take away from its design, but it's a little boring.

The movement, although in house and COSC...does not stand tall next to the movement that is the Omega 8800...not even close. I don't think any Swiss brand is close.

The fake rivets on the bracelet could go. I do like the look, as I do on my ORIS 65. But it's not needed.

The clasp....the clasp....at this price point, they should have just made a smaller version of the clasp that's on the Pelagos. My wrist just happens to be the perfect size for this bracelet...phew. But, 3 micro adjustments (not at least 5) and no adjustability is shameful at this price.

Which 1!!!!

This is a tough decision, but if its one watch between the 2, it's the BB58.

If your going to be stuck with one, it is the more versatile watch. The in house straps are perfect for any occasion you throw at it....dress up, down, just hanging out. If I'm hopping on my Triumph Thruxton for an evening out...leather strap, aged leather jacket and jeans...this is the watch.

Suit and tie...bracelet and its ready to go. Shorts and out running errands, fabric and it fits the bill.

The Omega SMP 300m IS the better watch by far. The BB58 is the more versatile and is still an amazing watch.

I do suggest getting both. And to follow up, throw in a Grand Seiko SBGN003 for that "just other" cool watch for a 3 set....I'm going to.

I hope that all thoroughly confused you all!!

Brash

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## GreatScott

Threw it on a Zealande this morning. This is undeniably the best looking watch in existence.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neyra

Don't know if you guys like really old ones, but here's mine:


----------



## anonymousmoose

Neyra said:


> Don't know if you guys like really old ones, but here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 15745234


Usually I'm indifferent- but I like that one. Nice


----------



## Neyra

anonymousmoose said:


> Usually I'm indifferent- but I like that one. Nice


Thanks! I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## John Frum




----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

Both the BB58 and the 300M are fantastic watches.

IMO, the BB58 wears smaller and "better", but the 300M wears great too especially for its size and particularly on the rubber strap. The BB58 is also more versatile because it's more muted in appearance with the aluminum bezel and flat color dial, but the 300M is more striking and fairly versatile in itself. I also do find the date function useful at times, and I believe it's placed perfectly on the 300M.

Ultimately, I probably could go back and forth on which to choose as my only, but my answer today and my most common answer is that I would go with the 300M. Aside from it being a better watch from a technological standpoint, it's more fun to wear and look at and it "looks" like the nicer watch. I simply love the 300M.

(I need to find a pic of the 300M white on the black rubber strap ... have one somewhere.)


----------



## MattyMo

At first I didn't think I wanted the bracelet due to lack of taper, but put it her on one and she looks amazing. Rubber is a little more comfortable. But she will be on the bracelet for right now.


----------



## anonymousmoose

MattyMo said:


> At first I didn't think I wanted the bracelet due to lack of taper, but put it her on one and she looks amazing. Rubber is a little more comfortable. But she will be on the bracelet for right now.


Having both is almost a must-have


----------



## SaMaster14

Enjoying an evening espresso with the Spectre!


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Older SMP Ti Chrono









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70




----------



## Pbmatt

cdub70 said:


> View attachment 15752522


That is my favorite Seamaster 300! I have one with a 2230 non-AC dial and it's still my favorite watch and Ihave a collection of Seamasters from my 1960's 600 to a brand new new Planet Ocean.

Wear it in good health and hang onto it.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Feels like a promotional still from a movie 🎥 🍿


----------



## cdub70

Pbmatt said:


> That is my favorite Seamaster 300! I have one with a 2230 non-AC dial and it's still my favorite watch and Ihave a collection of Seamasters from my 1960's 600 to a brand new new Planet Ocean.
> 
> Wear it in good health and hang onto it.


Thanks Pbmatt, I have a small collection too, and this one is never leaving. I'm a fan of the big triangle and sword hands. Wish Omega would do a tribute to the 2254.50. Let's see a picture of yours!


----------



## MattyMo

First world problem here... I have had to make a conscious effort not to look at my SMP when stopped at red lights b/c if I do I seem to get lost in the dial only to be forcefully yanked back to reality by the cars honking at me to go on the green... I know right, crazy... I honestly was surprised it happened to me multiple times last week. I never worry about my cell distracting me while driving but my Seamaster just looks great in the sunlight. LOL. Have a safe week all!


----------



## MrTechAgent

Happy to finally have my Casino Royale 2220.80.00 back after a full service. I opted for a rather expensive route and ended up replacing the crystal, full bezel assy and also a brand new case-back. The final bill was rather expensive but, I'm glad the watch is now registered in Omega's system as mine.

My experience with the service was just OK. In my country Omega shares their service center with the entire Swatch group and I find that rather underwhelming, you can own a $15k Blancpain and have to go to the same place where they change batteries on a $100 Tissot. I have nothing against that but, the lack of focus towards one brand is not what you want to see for luxury items. RSC on the other hand, here in my Country (India) is top-class with world-class staff and service experience. I hope Omega and Swatch think this through as the experience was quite poor.

Anyway, before handing over the watch to the Swatch group, I had a word with one of the watchmakers there, I wanted -
*1)* To fix the bezel which was misaligned with the dial, just like a Seiko. I ended up ordering a brand new bezel assembly itself as the bezel had some nicks anyway. Got the watch back with the exact same issue, they said they couldn't fix it as the case retention was misaligned and to fix it, they'd have to order a new case or send it back to Switzerland - I couldn't be bothered with either as I don't have the time to come back and forth to the service center, I can live with the slight misalignment but, rather poor quality if the service center is right.
*2)* Regulate the watch to _+0.5 to +1_ - they nailed this and the accuracy and regulation is spot on, good job there!
*3)* Only polish the bracelet and not the case. Again, they did exactly what I asked for which is good! Although, the clasp still has a few hairline marks but not as bad as it was, it's a pass from me.
*4)* Now, this I hadn't mentioned as I didn't expect it to be this bad but, the date changes at _11:45_ which drives me nuts!
They again offered to fix that up as well but, I don't have the time to travel back and forth. So, this has to do more with my idiosyncrasies more than anything else.

One thing I really like about Omega is they give you all the parts back, I knew this but they literally give you everything back including third, center wheels and crown components etc! Quite great to see given me being a Rolex user and RSC not giving **** back!

I relatively happy with the watch. I only bought this reference because Daniel Craig era of Bond is coming to an end and to me this was the quintessential Omega used in the best Craig Bond movie, Casino Royale.

My overall take from the service experience is simple. Omega needs an independent service center, they shouldn't be sharing it with the Swatch group. I really hope Omega becomes independent one day as it's a great brand under poor, low-class ownership.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## oso2276

Franken









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Pbmatt

cdub70 said:


> Thanks Pbmatt, I have a small collection too, and this one is never leaving. I'm a fan of the big triangle and sword hands. Wish Omega would do a tribute to the 2254.50. Let's see a picture of yours!











I currently have it on the black omega rubber but I bought it on the speedy bracelet.


----------



## JP(Canada)

Bonding with my Seamaster lately...


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

A recently restored circa 1954 Seamaster with bumper movement and very elegantly placed date window. Belonged to my grandpa who was the first and only owner. Dial is original and untouched.










Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## navjing0614

Good 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Removed the Barenia leather strap and put the Seamaster 300MC back on its bracelet. It's like new watch day. I love it!!



















René


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Krish47

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15761210
> View attachment 15761211


That strap really compliments the blue dial. Great combo mate.


----------



## SaMaster14

Purchased yet another Omega NATO to match the Spectre. This watch really is versatile. I honestly don't love it on the bracelet, but even just switching up the NATO changes the entire watch! (I have the original black/grey Spectre NATO, a leather NATO, and two other fabric ones (this green and a black with orange outlines)


----------



## JamesJUK

I was struggling to love my Seamaster (a bit too much going on for me) and then I tried it on this grey/blue Nato.
Somehow it calms the watch down and now I'm totally in love!


----------



## Apia




----------



## Pete26

Krish47 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice lawn mate, makes mine look like crap.


----------



## Pete26

MattyMo said:


> First world problem here... I have had to make a conscious effort not to look at my SMP when stopped at red lights b/c if I do I seem to get lost in the dial only to be forcefully yanked back to reality by the cars honking at me to go on the green... I know right, crazy... I honestly was surprised it happened to me multiple times last week. I never worry about my cell distracting me while driving but my Seamaster just looks great in the sunlight. LOL. Have a safe week all!
> View attachment 15755101
> 
> 
> View attachment 15755107


I hope you do too, please stop doing that.


----------



## Pete26

MrTechAgent said:


> Happy to finally have my Casino Royale 2220.80.00 back after a full service. I opted for a rather expensive route and ended up replacing the crystal, full bezel assy and also a brand new case-back. The final bill was rather expensive but, I'm glad the watch is now registered in Omega's system as mine.
> 
> My experience with the service was just OK. In my country Omega shares their service center with the entire Swatch group and I find that rather underwhelming, you can own a $15k Blancpain and have to go to the same place where they change batteries on a $100 Tissot. I have nothing against that but, the lack of focus towards one brand is not what you want to see for luxury items. RSC on the other hand, here in my Country (India) is top-class with world-class staff and service experience. I hope Omega and Swatch think this through as the experience was quite poor.
> 
> Anyway, before handing over the watch to the Swatch group, I had a word with one of the watchmakers there, I wanted -
> *1)* To fix the bezel which was misaligned with the dial, just like a Seiko. I ended up ordering a brand new bezel assembly itself as the bezel had some nicks anyway. Got the watch back with the exact same issue, they said they couldn't fix it as the case retention was misaligned and to fix it, they'd have to order a new case or send it back to Switzerland - I couldn't be bothered with either as I don't have the time to come back and forth to the service center, I can live with the slight misalignment but, rather poor quality if the service center is right.
> *2)* Regulate the watch to _+0.5 to +1_ - they nailed this and the accuracy and regulation is spot on, good job there!
> *3)* Only polish the bracelet and not the case. Again, they did exactly what I asked for which is good! Although, the clasp still has a few hairline marks but not as bad as it was, it's a pass from me.
> *4)* Now, this I hadn't mentioned as I didn't expect it to be this bad but, the date changes at _11:45_ which drives me nuts!
> They again offered to fix that up as well but, I don't have the time to travel back and forth. So, this has to do more with my idiosyncrasies more than anything else.
> 
> One thing I really like about Omega is they give you all the parts back, I knew this but they literally give you everything back including third, center wheels and crown components etc! Quite great to see given me being a Rolex user and RSC not giving **** back!
> 
> I relatively happy with the watch. I only bought this reference because Daniel Craig era of Bond is coming to an end and to me this was the quintessential Omega used in the best Craig Bond movie, Casino Royale.
> 
> My overall take from the service experience is simple. Omega needs an independent service center, they shouldn't be sharing it with the Swatch group. I really hope Omega becomes independent one day as it's a great brand under poor, low-class ownership.
> 
> View attachment 15755357


We are lucky here our Omega Boutique is a service centre as well.


----------



## Pete26

lo_scrivano said:


> A recently restored circa 1954 Seamaster with bumper movement and very elegantly placed date window. Belonged to my grandpa who was the first and only owner. Dial is original and untouched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insta: @officine_scrivano


Lovely


----------



## Pete26

Titan II said:


> Removed the Barenia leather strap and put the Seamaster 300MC back on its bracelet. It's like new watch day. I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 15759976
> 
> 
> View attachment 15759977
> 
> 
> René


Thinking of buying the Titanium bracelet for mine, how is it?


----------



## Krish47

Pete26 said:


> Nice lawn mate, makes mine look like crap.


Thanks, but not mine mate.

Its the park just near to my office. I usually take a walk in the arvo. Hoping my lawn will look like this when the build is complete.


----------



## Titan II

Pete26 said:


> Thinking of buying the Titanium bracelet for mine, how is it?


I really enjoy the SM300MC on its bracelet. I love the look, and I love the heft it adds to the watch head. When I'm wearing a dive watch I like to _feel_ it on my wrist.

All that said, my 300MC is steel, so I can't comment on the titanium bracelet. Titanium is just too light for me.

Oh, and I believe the titanium bracelet is all brushed...no polished centre links.

René


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## anonymousmoose

Same watch - same place - different lighting


----------



## Neyra




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## v1triol

Oldie.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

v1triol said:


> Oldie.
> 
> View attachment 15763544


Just picked up this same strap for my 300MC. Pics this weekend. Cheapestnatostraps?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Just picked up the Forstner beads of rice and oh my...what a match for a vintage Seamaster!










Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## v1triol

Roy Hobbs said:


> Just picked up this same strap for my 300MC. Pics this weekend. Cheapestnatostraps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, $10 or 15 at CNS, I got red too they both are good.


----------



## benhoug

I unexpectedly bought this one yesterday. I'd been looking for one for a while, and found this and jumped on it. So far, I'm really loving it.


----------



## rmc

My favorite!


----------



## VizslaFriend

Titan II said:


> I really enjoy the SM300MC on its bracelet. I love the look, and I love the heft it adds to the watch head. When I'm wearing a dive watch I like to _feel_ it on my wrist.
> 
> All that said, my 300MC is steel, so I can't comment on the titanium bracelet. Titanium is just too light for me.
> 
> Oh, and I believe the titanium bracelet is all brushed...no polished centre links.
> 
> René


Actually, the Titanium bracelet has polished centre links and brushed links on the side. It plays very well together with the polished lugs - just very nice visually! I took a quick photo:










In terms of fit, I really like my Ti bracelet. Very light, which is exactly what I prefer  Moreover, it fits like a glove, is rock solid, and much more resistant to scratches than stainless. (Having said that, I have managed to scratch my clasp during desk diving).


----------



## VizslaFriend

Pete26 said:


> Thinking of buying the Titanium bracelet for mine, how is it?


Hi Pete26, see my post above.
If you like lighter weight on your wrist then you will love the Ti bracelet!


----------



## Titan II

VizslaFriend said:


> *Actually, the Titanium bracelet has polished centre links and brushed links on the side.* It plays very well together with the polished lugs - just very nice visually! I took a quick photo:
> 
> View attachment 15767597
> 
> 
> In terms of fit, I really like my Ti bracelet. Very light, which is exactly what I prefer  Moreover, it fits like a glove, is rock solid, and much more resistant to scratches than stainless. (Having said that, I have managed to scratch my clasp during desk diving).


Thanks for the correction, Peter! I don't know why I thought the titanium bracelet was all brushed...wait...maybe I had it mistaken for the bracelet on the LE Spectre 300MC. Could that be it?

Anyway, great looking watch!

René


----------



## VizslaFriend

Titan II said:


> Thanks for the correction, Peter! I don't know why I thought the titanium bracelet was all brushed...wait...maybe I had it mistaken for the bracelet on the LE Spectre 300MC. Could that be it?
> 
> Anyway, great looking watch!
> 
> René


Happy to contribute with whatever I can, René  
You are 100% correct: the Spectre came with a full brushed stainless steel bracelet.

BTW: hey, it is cool that you have remembered my name! I have only used it once or twice before. 
Cheers,

Peter


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Left the house on Saturday wearing my Damasko DA46, but came back wearing this one...wow! (The DA46 came home in the box.)


----------



## bertulis

Was fortunate enough to nab an SD43 from an AD a few years ago and have been wanting to add some color to the lineup ever since.

Didn't want to wait on the sidelines for another few years waiting for a BLRO, so Omega, here I come.

Love the color variations of this blue. It's a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

VizslaFriend said:


> Hi Pete26, see my post above.
> If you like lighter weight on your wrist then you will love the Ti bracelet!


Thanks for that, may pick one up. My OB said they have to order it from Switzerland and takes about 2 months.


----------



## JamesJUK

Neyra said:


> View attachment 15763190


Beautiful watch - what year is it from? The dial looks immaculate...


----------



## JamesJUK

Sugman said:


> Left the house on Saturday wearing my Damasko DA46, but came back wearing this one...wow! (The DA46 came home in the box.)
> View attachment 15768436


Congratulations!
What strap have you got on it? Looks great.


----------



## Sugman

JamesJUK said:


> Congratulations!
> What strap have you got on it? Looks great.


Thank you, sir. It's a Hirsch Accent...natural rubber.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

This watch consistently makes me question why I own other watches.


----------



## JamesJUK

Sugman said:


> Thank you, sir. It's a Hirsch Accent...natural rubber.


Thanks for the info - I think I'm going to pick one up for my blue seamaster


----------



## Sugman

JamesJUK said:


> Thanks for the info - I think I'm going to pick one up for my blue seamaster


I think you'll like it. I got mine from Waccex. Mac ([email protected]) was good to work with. They sometimes have discount codes. He may be willing to provide one...won't hurt to ask. This place is UK-based, so may be good for you, too (Hirsch Watch Straps | Luxury Replacement Straps for your Watch - WatchObsession).


----------



## Titan II

Sugman said:


> I think you'll like it. I got mine from Waccex. Mac ([email protected]) was good to work with. They sometimes have discount codes. He may be willing to provide one...won't hurt to ask. This place is UK-based, so may be good for you, too (Hirsch Watch Straps | Luxury Replacement Straps for your Watch - WatchObsession).


I'm in Canada, but I've dealt with WatchObsession in the past and they were great to deal with.

I've picked up 4 straps from them. One of which is this Hirsch Davinci that I'm wearing on my _Speedmaster;

















_

I would highly recommend them.

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Green overtones for St Patty's Day


----------



## JamesJUK

Sugman said:


> I think you'll like it. I got mine from Waccex. Mac ([email protected]) was good to work with. They sometimes have discount codes. He may be willing to provide one...won't hurt to ask. This place is UK-based, so may be good for you, too (Hirsch Watch Straps | Luxury Replacement Straps for your Watch - WatchObsession).


Great thanks- I'll have a look on Watch Obsession. Enjoy your beautiful watch!


----------



## JamesJUK

Titan II said:


> I'm in Canada, but I've dealt with WatchObsession in the past and they were great to deal with.
> 
> I've picked up 4 straps from them. One of which is this Hirsch Davinci that I'm wearing on my _Speedmaster;
> 
> View attachment 15771742
> 
> 
> View attachment 15771748
> _
> 
> I would highly recommend them.
> 
> René


Thanks René- I'll check them out. Looks great on your speedy!


----------



## watchman600

benhoug said:


> I unexpectedly bought this one yesterday. I'd been looking for one for a while, and found this and jumped on it. So far, I'm really loving it.
> 
> View attachment 15765524


Where did you find it?
I don't really understand your post.
You had been looking for a while,
so then it wasn't unexpected.
Anyway, it looks BEAUTIFUL.
I just got a Christopher Ward c60 in this exact color-way,
but would have gotten this Omega...if price was no object .


----------



## Neyra

JamesJUK said:


> Beautiful watch - what year is it from? The dial looks immaculate...


Thanks! It's from 1959 and the dial is very clean indeed!


----------



## that 1 guy

I recently picked up the Omega Planet Ocean 42mm and I think my collection of Seamasters has reached a solid resting point. I won't say there will be "no more" but I think I am satisfied for now. It's taken 15 years to reach this point.


----------



## brash47

that 1 guy said:


> I recently picked up the Omega Planet Ocean 42mm and I think my collection of Seamasters has reached a solid resting point. I won't say there will be "no more" but I think I am satisfied for now. It's taken 15 years to reach this point.
> View attachment 15772881


Amazing. Love what you got there.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Eggsy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that's a nice Bezel. I recall when mine looked like that


----------



## JamesJUK

Neyra said:


> Thanks! It's from 1959 and the dial is very clean indeed!


Enjoy!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## PowerChucker

My SMPc


----------



## watchman600

HOW do you / did you choose which awesome Omega diver to get??
I would really like to get serious responses to this question, please.



https://www.omegawatches.com/media/catalog/product/o/m/omega-seamaster-diver-300m-21030422004001-gallery-1-large.jpg





https://www.omegawatches.com/media/catalog/product/o/m/omega-seamaster-diver-300m-21030422001001-gallery-3-large.jpg



I narrowed it down to these two.
---
Not the Olympics 2022 one, not the blue, not the grey, 
not the black titanium (though that model is awesome), 
not the James Bond, not the 2-tone with gold.
--
(I recently solved this problem with the Christopher Ward c60
by getting the white one, after liking the black one so much...
but I seriously doubt that I will get more than one of these Omegas.
I don't even know WHEN I will allow myself to get ONE of them !)


----------



## John Frum

Black wears smaller and more of a daily wearer.
The white is IMO the most visually stunning of the lot.
The answer is to try them on if at all possible.
EDIT: Watch Random Rob's vids on YouTube on the white Seamaster. In one of them he matches it against a CW white dial .


----------



## watchman600

John Frum said:


> Black wears smaller and more of a daily wearer.
> The white is IMO the most visually stunning of the lot.
> The answer is to try them on if at all possible.
> EDIT: Watch Random Rob's vids on YouTube on the white Seamaster. In one of them he matches it against a CW white dial .


TRYING them on is a GREAT answer! I don't live too close to an AD, but yeah.
I watched that video, and jomw's video, and this one too:




At 5:15 she shows the lume. Amazing that the lume is a different color for the hands!
I hope that feature is still true. That video is a year old.


----------



## ilkerhos

Sorry for the bad pic. Just wanted to show this combo. Smp with uncle seiko flat link
















SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## thxv009

Are the hands and markers in white gold like Rolex or something else?


----------



## Sugman

Agree with above re: white vs. black...try them on and see which looks best to you. Be sure to get them both out of the lighting they use in the stores and into something more realistic. I looked at both...went with black simply because I think it'll be more versatile.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

I'll never understand those that think the Seamaster is "outdated", "stuck in the 90's", and "ugly." Someone must have hurt them.























oh, and the abstract ceramic wave dial is one of the best dials ever. Hot take. Looks great in the pictures too.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Turpinr

Yesterdays offering.


----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## cej2007

Day 20 of my 300M

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

My share. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder

I know it's a quartz, but dang I don't think we'll ever part. Diving many a time with it and it's still a tank.


----------



## brash47

The best thing about a quartz Seamaster, it is the same watch as the auto besides the movement and, it's grab and go any time you want it. No having to worry about adjusting the time...and that's for a couple of years (ok maybe for the odd variance a month or more).

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

@John Frum I found the video I think you were talking about:




They both look AMAZING...and I will HAVE to see them both on my wrist
but I think I'm leaning toward the WHITE one.


----------



## John Frum

If you already have a black dialed diver, then White's Your Uncle.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

sculder said:


> I know it's a quartz, but dang I don't think we'll ever part. Diving many a time with it and it's still a tank.


@sculder cool shot - thanks for sharing! Do you know what species of shark is in that photo?


----------



## sculder

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> @sculder cool shot - thanks for sharing! Do you know what species of shark is in that photo?


It's a Galapagos. That was off the coast of Oahu, Hawaii.


----------



## that 1 guy

sculder said:


> I know it's a quartz, but dang I don't think we'll ever part. Diving many a time with it and it's still a tank.


What strap is that? You are 100% correct about the greatness of that watch!


----------



## drmdwebb

Back in the club again:


----------



## Pete26

[/QUOTE]


ArnoDeFrance said:


> View attachment 15777550


Is that the Omega NATO? How do you find that to wear?


----------



## Davetay

Blue it is! In love with it 😍


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

It’s not an official Omega nato, just a ship €10 ...
Not my favorite combination, but it doesn’t fit so bad with the faux patina colour of the dial.


----------



## Shel

Just joined the Seamaster club a few days ago. Added this to my Planet Ocean...

I think Omega hit it out of the park with the updates to the Seamaster Pro 300m. In house movement, display back, love the waves on this dial (I know some people don't care for them... I'm not one of them!), just about everything about it.

My two niggles... the reeses peanut butter cup at the 10 o'clock position, and I wish they had tapered the bracelet, but that's pretty much it on my complaints list.


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whoagorgeous

Can I join?









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

whoagorgeous said:


> Can I join?
> View attachment 15780140
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


You can...and you may. Welcome aboard!!

René


----------



## Sugman

A good day at the zoo...


----------



## Pete26

Sugman said:


> A good day at the zoo...
> View attachment 15780631
> 
> Aren't you a little close?


----------



## Pete26

Picked this one up today at the Omega Boutique in Brisbane. It's a great watch, I am very happy.


----------



## cej2007

Pete26 said:


> Picked this one up today at the Omega Boutique in Brisbane. It's a great watch, I am very happy.


Awesome pick! Got my black on bracelet at the beginning of the month. A fantastic watch. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

😁 Thick windows!!!


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdub70




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcervant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

Krish47 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just love the look of this reference! Wow! I thought I was good with the ones I have but it appears I'm going to have to secure one of these....just spectacular!


----------



## cej2007

mcervant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that watch. More so than the current one that has both minutes and hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthLaw

What I'm sporting today. Still one of my favourite references.


----------



## watchman600

NorthLaw said:


> View attachment 15783351
> 
> 
> What I'm sporting today. Still one of my favourite references.


First of all, WELCOME to the forums! 
That looks gorgeous with the shirt and matching jacket.
I look forward to seeing and hearing more of your collection.
There is a dive watch forum, a public forum, an affordable watches forum, etc.
Have fun exploring and posting.


----------



## NorthLaw

watchman600 said:


> First of all, WELCOME to the forums!
> That looks gorgeous with the shirt and matching jacket.
> I look forward to seeing and hearing more of your collection.
> There is a dive watch forum, a public forum, an affordable watches forum, etc.
> Have fun exploring and posting.


I appreciate your welcoming words. I am looking forward to contributing to the forum and taking un what others have to share.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15783485


That's a great shot, Thierry!! It captures the gorgeous ceramic wave dial and OMEGA blue perfectly. Well done!

René


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cdub70




----------



## Krish47

mcervant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My first ever Omega was the Blue dial version of this. It's such a great watch.


----------



## JamesJUK

I bought a blue 2019 Seamaster a few months ago and I love it. However, it's running about 4 seconds fast a day, which makes it one of my least accurate watches.

Have I just been unlucky, or is that fairly normal for sea masters?


----------



## JamesJUK

cdub70 said:


> View attachment 15783943


Looks great!


----------



## drmdwebb

JamesJUK said:


> I bought a blue 2019 Seamaster a few months ago and I love it. However, it's running about 4 seconds fast a day, which makes it one of my least accurate watches.
> 
> Have I just been unlucky, or is that fairly normal for sea masters?


Technically, it's within spec (-4 to +6 sec/day). That begin said, I think most people do better than that. I set my new SMP 300M to the right time last Friday night, and it's lost 1 second since then (around -0.25 sec/day). It's new, so we'll see how it settles out.


----------



## cej2007

drmdwebb said:


> Technically, it's within spec (-4 to +6 sec/day). That begin said, I think most people do better than that. I set my new SMP 300M to the right time last Friday night, and it's lost 1 second since then (around -0.25 sec/day). It's new, so we'll see how it settles out.
> 
> View attachment 15784235


I'm a horological noob... so be kind please... day 23 for me on my first proper watch, the 8800 caliber Seamaster 300M... do I need to do anything to break it in and how long does that last... very pleased with the +2spd so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

cej2007 said:


> I'm a horological noob... so be kind please... day 23 for me on my first proper watch, the 8800 caliber Seamaster 300M... do I need to do anything to break it in and how long does that last... very pleased with the +2spd so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my limited experience, the watch "settles" over time. I think you need to give it a week or two (?) to see what it will end up doing when it's "stable." Others with more knowledge and experience than I can chime in.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

drmdwebb said:


> Technically, it's within spec (-4 to +6 sec/day). That begin said, I think most people do better than that. I set my new SMP 300M to the right time last Friday night, and it's lost 1 second since then (around -0.25 sec/day). It's new, so we'll see how it settles out.
> 
> View attachment 15784235


technically, this seamaster's spec is 0 - +5 sec. / day ?


----------



## brash47

drmdwebb said:


> Technically, it's within spec (-4 to +6 sec/day). That begin said, I think most people do better than that. I set my new SMP 300M to the right time last Friday night, and it's lost 1 second since then (around -0.25 sec/day). It's new, so we'll see how it settles out.
> 
> View attachment 15784235


It's within specs if its +4 seconds a day. Any one that is losing time is out of spec. The caliber 8800 is in his model 2019. 0 to +5 per day is within specs.

If your trying to see if it's running in specs by wearing it for a few hours and dumping on a winder or just setting it down, you're gonna be all over the place. Wear the watch for a solid few days.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

cej2007 said:


> I'm a horological noob... so be kind please... day 23 for me on my first proper watch, the 8800 caliber Seamaster 300M... do I need to do anything to break it in and how long does that last... very pleased with the +2spd so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.....wear it. Wear it alot. It's not like an older year car where you need to break it in. Get physical and put that watch through its paces!!!

And please don't baby it....it's a 300m, extremely durable dive watch. When you ding or scratch it the first time, be happy you got it done. It's a great all arounder, wear it and wear it out!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> technically, this seamaster's spec is 0 - +5 sec. / day ?


Thanks for the correction I couldn't remember exactly and a quick google search led me astray. I suppose if mine continues to lose time, however slowly, I'll have to send it in to be serviced!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

drmdwebb said:


> Thanks for the correction I couldn't remember exactly and a quick google search led me astray. I suppose if mine continues to lose time, however slowly, I'll have to send it in to be serviced!


I understand, mine was +0.0 for a few months and just recently went down to -1sec/day.I'm not too bothered by it, but I should take the advice I read on here and wear her a few days in a row ?


----------



## drmdwebb

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I understand, mine was +0.0 for a few months and just recently went down to -1sec/day.I'm not too bothered by it, but I should take the advice I read on here and wear her a few days in a row ?


Been wearing mine constantly, even while sleeping, since last Friday. It's lost around 1.5 seconds since then. I'm not going to get too worked up about it. I'll wear it for while and see what it does.


----------



## swissra




----------



## JamesJUK

drmdwebb said:


> Technically, it's within spec (-4 to +6 sec/day). That begin said, I think most people do better than that. I set my new SMP 300M to the right time last Friday night, and it's lost 1 second since then (around -0.25 sec/day). It's new, so we'll see how it settles out.
> 
> View attachment 15784235


Thanks for the reply. I've been wearing it for a few months so accepted that this is how this one performs.
It's still one of my favourites, but my Breitling and Tudor are more accurate.


----------



## JamesJUK

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> I understand, mine was +0.0 for a few months and just recently went down to -1sec/day.I'm not too bothered by it, but I should take the advice I read on here and wear her a few days in a row ?


I've never understood why most watches seem to have more of a plus seconds tolerance than a minus seconds tolerance?


----------



## cej2007

brash47 said:


> Yes.....wear it. Wear it alot. It's not like an older year car where you need to break it in. Get physical and put that watch through its paces!!!
> 
> And please don't baby it....it's a 300m, extremely durable dive watch. When you ding or scratch it the first time, be happy you got it done. It's a great all arounder, wear it and wear it out!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thank you very much for the reply. I have been wearing it without worrying no matter what I'm doing (have not chopped wood yet though!). So pleased with this watch. Just ordered the rubber strap to use too with the bracelet... which is unbelievably comfortable and wear it all day (and sometimes night).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

JamesJUK said:


> I've never understood why most watches seem to have more of a plus seconds tolerance than a minus seconds tolerance?


From what the boutique told me, the new METAS calibers stay within a 5 second range, but Omega watchmakers have tools to change the rate T which the hairspring beats to keep the range at 0 to +5 seconds a day versus something like -3 to +2 sec/day.

they believe it's better To always be ahead, and if need be, hack the movement and wait a few seconds to adjust the time if youve gained a bit, rather than having to manually set the minute marker and wait a minute or so.


----------



## Sugman

JamesJUK said:


> I bought a blue 2019 Seamaster a few months ago and I love it. However, it's running about 4 seconds fast a day, which makes it one of my least accurate watches.
> 
> Have I just been unlucky, or is that fairly normal for sea masters?
> View attachment 15784205


Nice watch. Too bad about the timing, although it's within METAS spec for that movement (0 to +6 per day). As a Master Chronometer, this falls under METAS, not COSC...METAS is more stringent. Here's some info you may find useful...(6) METAS certification test limits | WatchUSeek Watch Forums.

You should be able to access your METAS report on the Omega website once you sign into your account.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JamesJUK

Sugman said:


> Nice watch. Too bad about the timing, although it's within METAS spec for that movement (0 to +6 per day). As a Master Chronometer, this falls under METAS, not COSC...METAS is more stringent. Here's some info you may find useful...(6) METAS certification test limits | WatchUSeek Watch Forums.
> 
> You should be able to access your METAS report on the Omega website once you sign into your account.


Hi Sugman, I didn't realise you could search for your watches report- that's great to know. 
I'm going to have a look now...


----------



## JamesJUK

I've just looked my watch up on the Omega website and for Average Daily Precision it list 5.6 seconds - so _just_ within the limits of 6 seconds. 
Strangely after exposure to 15,000 gauss the deviation is listed as 0.4 seconds per day. 
Looks like I'll be buying some big magnets to strap to my wrist then...


----------



## JamesJUK

Here are the full results if anyone is interested... some strange quirks in there...


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thxv009

Quick drive to the supermarket..









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pdaigle

thxv009 said:


> Quick drive to the supermarket..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


OOOOO!! Very nice combination of car and watch! Love it!


----------



## brash47

New phone. Learning to use the camera. It seems like an upgrade from my last, at least it has a laser focus now.






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## Aldayo

This the watch that landed me in the watch aficionado category in the first place.... was my daily driver for bout 5 years straight. Never failed, never asked for more than needed.

As Bruce Wayne said: Does it come in black? Oh yeah! I'll get a pic with his brother soon enough... though I like this blue version better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> From what the boutique told me, the new METAS calibers stay within a 5 second range, but Omega watchmakers have tools to change the rate T which the hairspring beats to keep the range at 0 to +5 seconds a day versus something like -3 to +2 sec/day.
> 
> they believe it's better To always be ahead, and if need be, hack the movement and wait a few seconds to adjust the time if youve gained a bit, rather than having to manually set the minute marker and wait a minute or so.


That is correct, the Omega Boutique told me that Omega deliberately design their movements to run fast, Rolex for some reason do the opposite.


----------



## Sugman

Thought I'd try a strap change. It looks really good on the Hirsch Accent (post #9246 of this thread), but this Hirsch Tiger doesn't look too bad, either.


----------



## sculder

that 1 guy said:


> What strap is that? You are 100% correct about the greatness of that watch!


It's the 300m Seamaster rubber strap. You can find spot on replicas of the strap on Etsy for $80. Just mind to get them to fit the lugs you have to use curved spring bars.


----------



## boatswain

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 15786140


The 300 on ISO really bumps up the tool vibe. I like it. Nice work.


----------



## isgrb




----------



## Titan II

isgrb said:


> View attachment 15786592


Nice!! Now _that's _a chunk of metal!! 🤠 👍

Rene


----------



## drmdwebb

Time for bed


----------



## anonymousmoose

thxv009 said:


> Quick drive to the supermarket..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Which AMG is this? I don't recognise the steering wheel. My wild guess - new A class or CLA?


----------



## thxv009

S class.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## sblantipodi

guys what is the average accuracy of the 8800?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## NorthLaw




----------



## brash47

sblantipodi said:


> guys what is the average accuracy of the 8800?


0 to +5 seconds per day is spec. Mine is running +1.65 sec per day.

Keep in mind, I wore mine for 7 days solid. I showered, worked, did workouts and slept with it. So it was in every conceivable position I could get it in.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## cej2007

It's time to catch a fish!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJUK

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> From what the boutique told me, the new METAS calibers stay within a 5 second range, but Omega watchmakers have tools to change the rate T which the hairspring beats to keep the range at 0 to +5 seconds a day versus something like -3 to +2 sec/day.
> 
> they believe it's better To always be ahead, and if need be, hack the movement and wait a few seconds to adjust the time if youve gained a bit, rather than having to manually set the minute marker and wait a minute or so.


Thanks for this - I didn't know that...


----------



## JamesJUK

Pete26 said:


> That is correct, the Omega Boutique told me that Omega deliberately design their movements to run fast, Rolex for some reason do the opposite.


Totally agree - my Tudors and my Air King run slightly slowly!


----------



## JamesJUK

brash47 said:


> 0 to +5 seconds per day is spec. Mine is running +1.65 sec per day.
> 
> Keep in mind, I wore mine for 7 days solid. I showered, worked, did workouts and slept with it. So it was in every conceivable position I could get it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Very solid!


----------



## drmdwebb

brash47 said:


> 0 to +5 seconds per day is spec. Mine is running +1.65 sec per day.
> 
> Keep in mind, I wore mine for 7 days solid. I showered, worked, did workouts and slept with it. So it was in every conceivable position I could get it in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Mine is running about -1 seconds/day. It's brand new (a week old), and been on my wrist the entire time. It's out of spec, and if it keeps it up, I may decide to send it in for service/regulation:

(the data points are jagged because I take three data points each time, to even out the uncertainty in pressing the "Tap here" button accurately. This comes from the iOS "Watch Tracker" app)


----------



## Krish47

drmdwebb said:


> Mine is running about -1 seconds/day. It's brand new (a week old), and been on my wrist the entire time. It's out of spec, and if it keeps it up, I may decide to send it in for service/regulation:
> 
> (the data points are jagged because I take three data points each time, to even out the uncertainty in pressing the "Tap here" button accurately. This comes from the iOS "Watch Tracker" app)


Mine is running +3 seconds per day, since I bought it in new in Jan.


----------



## Gilmour

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15787034


The best looking Omega!


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FBMJ




----------



## ipoppa33




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

How did you guys choose between blue/black Seamaster 300 Professionals? lol

I'm looking at getting myself a 30th birthday gift and give my PO some company in my collection.. I was originally thinking blue but the recent pictures in this thread with the black SMP are making that decision quite difficult.


----------



## pdaigle

youknowmyKEEZ said:


> How did you guys choose between blue/black Seamaster 300 Professionals? lol


Don't....just get both. LOL!


----------



## JfrenchNYC

My Seamaster gets the most wrist time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

JfrenchNYC said:


> My Seamaster gets the most wrist time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of the 3, I think it stands out the most.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher22

youknowmyKEEZ said:


> How did you guys choose between blue/black Seamaster 300 Professionals? lol
> 
> I'm looking at getting myself a 30th birthday gift and give my PO some company in my collection.. I was originally thinking blue but the recent pictures in this thread with the black SMP are making that decision quite difficult.


There are plenty of other black watches, for me the blue was the iconic color. I figured if I am going to own a blue watch, this should be the one in the collection.

Cam


----------



## drmdwebb

youknowmyKEEZ said:


> How did you guys choose between blue/black Seamaster 300 Professionals? lol
> 
> I'm looking at getting myself a 30th birthday gift and give my PO some company in my collection.. I was originally thinking blue but the recent pictures in this thread with the black SMP are making that decision quite difficult.


I owned the blue. It left me "meh" after a while, and I sold it to buy a speedy. However, missing the SMP, I just picked up the white, which I love. But the black is a very close second. I would go for the black (or white), but not the blue.

But this is a very personal "taste" thing--which speaks to you?


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

drmdwebb said:


> I owned the blue. It left me "meh" after a while, and I sold it to buy a speedy. However, missing the SMP, I just picked up the white, which I love. But the black is a very close second. I would go for the black (or white), but not the blue.
> 
> But this is a very personal "taste" thing--which speaks to you?


Initially I was leaning towards the blue because of the sea master 007 wore in goldeneye.

I actually got my first Omega PO because of the Casino Royale film.. Which is black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Is it strange that I'm thinking about selling most of my collection....not any GS!!! and replacing with 2 more SMP 300m....just to have 3 different colors and not have any other modern divers?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

A little bit of light play


----------



## Pete26

youknowmyKEEZ said:


> How did you guys choose between blue/black Seamaster 300 Professionals? lol
> 
> I'm looking at getting myself a 30th birthday gift and give my PO some company in my collection.. I was originally thinking blue but the recent pictures in this thread with the black SMP are making that decision quite difficult.


It was easy for me, the blue just captured my attention, that said I had coffee with a friend last week who had the white and that was stunning, made me make a visit to the boutique but I ended up with this.


----------



## drmdwebb

'Night


----------



## delmar39

drmdwebb said:


> 'Night
> 
> View attachment 15792463


Nice. Looks amazing. I'm looking at this variant at the moment, recently sold my SMP 2500 cal in blue, it's either this or the SMP 2254.50.00 with the sword hands. Any thoughts given that you now own the white/black?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39

brash47 said:


> Is it strange that I'm thinking about selling most of my collection....not any GS!!! and replacing with 2 more SMP 300m....just to have 3 different colors and not have any other modern divers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I'm the same. It's either a small collection of say lower end divers with history and a few micros, or the new SMP. If I had the SMP and wore others it'd feel like I'm neglecting it. Currently looking at the new white/black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

delmar39 said:


> I'm the same. It's either a small collection of say lower end divers with history and a few micros, or the new SMP. If I had the SMP and wore others it'd feel like I'm neglecting it. Currently looking at the new white/black.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My chrome dial and BB58 are about all I wear right now. Tuesday is still the Moon Watch, but the other days....mostly those 2. I did put my GS Diver on for a day, felt nice, but right back to the SMP 300m the next morning.


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drmdwebb

delmar39 said:


> Nice. Looks amazing. I'm looking at this variant at the moment, recently sold my SMP 2500 cal in blue, it's either this or the SMP 2254.50.00 with the sword hands. Any thoughts given that you now own the white/black?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I owned the Blue-dial SMP a while back, and sold it to buy my speedy. And then the white-dial came to my conscientiousness, and I realized I would have to get it someday.

It is not the perfect watch (is there one?), but I am quite enamored with it. I love the accuracy and stability of the movement. It's very comfortable on the wrist--I have the rubber strap, and the bracelet (which I loved when I had the blue-dial) is on order. The bezel is tight, as has been highlighted many times by others, but I've gotten used to it quickly. It also seems to have loosened up a bit. The skeleton hands are neither super great nor bothersome. It's very legible in essentially all lighting conditions. As others have also pointed out, the lume is dimmer than many other divers after several hours, though I absolutely love the blue-ish color.

I have several divers, but have realized recently that I'm moving toward consolidation in higher-quality pieces rather than having a larger number of lower quality pieces. I do not have [EDIT] an unlimited budget [/EDIT], but I can relate to both approaches. I would favor owning the SMP over several other divers in its place. The quality is exceptional.


----------



## delmar39

drmdwebb said:


> I owned the Blue-dial SMP a while back, and sold it to buy my speedy. And then the white-dial came to my conscientiousness, and I realized I would have to get it someday.
> 
> It is not the perfect watch (is there one?), but I am quite enamored with it. I love the accuracy and stability of the movement. It's very comfortable on the wrist--I have the rubber strap, and the bracelet (which I loved when I had the blue-dial) is on order. The bezel is tight, as has been highlighted many times by others, but I've gotten used to it quickly. It also seems to have loosened up a bit. The skeleton hands are neither super great nor bothersome. It's very legible in essentially all lighting conditions. As others have also pointed out, the lume is dimmer than many other divers after several hours, though I absolutely love the blue-ish color.
> 
> I have several divers, but have realized recently that I'm moving toward consolidation in higher-quality pieces rather than having a larger number of lower quality pieces. I do not have a limited budget, but I can relate to both approaches. I would favor owning the SMP over several other divers in its place. The quality is exceptional.


Thanks for your insights. I recently consolidated, but have bought a couple recently. There are some good interest free deals on the new SMP, with a reasonable initial deposit the monthly payments are reasonable. I didn't think I'd look at another higher end watch again, but the new SMP in white looks great and different to my previous one in blue. I also like that it's 42mm. Food for thought! With the new Seamaster I'd have eight watches (my max), still a smallish collection compared to some. Enjoy the watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Great comments from above. My collection is freakishly large and out of control....and it's time for the fire sale. I've just been to lazy to post. But since I know what I'm looking at now, it shouldn't be hard once they start going. 

I'm looking at the the GS SBGN003 to start (I've wanted one since I became aware of GS..especially the 001 but now they are averaging 5k so 003).
The white SMP will follow, especially since they are finally carrying it at the AAFES Exchange. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DGI82

what a great daily companion!!!


----------



## delmar39

brash47 said:


> Great comments from above. My collection is freakishly large and out of control....and it's time for the fire sale. I've just been to lazy to post. But since I know what I'm looking at now, it shouldn't be hard once they start going.
> 
> I'm looking at the the GS SBGN003 to start (I've wanted one since I became aware of GS..especially the 001 but now they are averaging 5k so 003).
> The white SMP will follow, especially since they are finally carrying it at the AAFES Exchange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


There are just so many to go at, just when I think I'm happy with my collection, off we go again! It can be a hassle selling, but necessary to fund future purchases and also to ensure the watches that remain are put to good use and are worn regularly enough 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## SaMaster14

Perfection


----------



## Pete26

I have decided on the SMP as my only, selling my DJ 36MM and my Ti 300 MC heritage. This SMP is all I need at my stage in life...Time to buy a bigger boat LOL.


----------



## delmar39

Pete26 said:


> I have decided on the SMP as my only, selling my DJ 36MM and my Ti 300 MC heritage. This SMP is all I need at my stage in life...Time to buy a bigger boat LOL.


Nice. Plans continue here to purchase the same but in white. Trying to source one at below the RRP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roy Hobbs

Monday sunshine









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

Happy to join the 2254.50.00 club, it's getting harder to score a clean one.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

BogdanS said:


> Happy to join the 2254.50.00 club, it's getting harder to score a clean one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you got a good one!


----------



## drmdwebb

In line to pick up the Monday Lunch Burrito:


----------



## nickyrods19




----------



## lo_scrivano

nickyrods19 said:


> View attachment 15795719


Hello!









Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## sanik




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1040


----------



## Sugman




----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## treasureandoil

Current - Seamaster 300 Titanium and 300 1957 Trilogy.


----------



## treasureandoil

Past - Planet Ocean 45.5mm Titanium, 300m Professional


----------



## boatswain

thxv009 said:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


That sunset shot is fantastic!


----------



## dtdomination

Too old to qualify? Tried my hand at photography with my first ever watch.


----------



## Pbmatt

dtdomination said:


> View attachment 15797525
> Too old to qualify? Tried my hand at photography with my first ever watch.


That's an awesome picture of an awesome watch! That definitely qualifies. I've got a nice 600 and a DeVille amongst my collection of Seamasters and they are definitely two of my favorite pieces. The wine was pretty good too .


----------



## lorsban

My first "expensive" watch was a Bond Seamaster quartz mid-size...I just traded a couple of watches for this one. Funny how things end up.


----------



## dtdomination

Pbmatt said:


> That's an awesome picture of an awesome watch! That definitely qualifies. I've got a nice 600 and a DeVille amongst my collection of Seamasters and they are definitely two of my favorite pieces. The wine was pretty good too .


Something about a vintage Seamaster... they got it right with these


----------



## mark2828




----------



## v1triol




----------



## navjing0614

This for today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Gonna try to wear this one until it's 2 seconds off from when I set it on Monday...not sure I can hold out, though.


----------



## delmar39

drmdwebb said:


> In line to pick up the Monday Lunch Burrito:
> 
> View attachment 15795402


Nice. How do you find it on the rubber strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Thursday...and still within 2 seconds of when I set it Monday.


----------



## brash47

Sugman said:


> Thursday...and still within 2 seconds of when I set it Monday.
> View attachment 15800326


Loving that color. As always as I find with my chrome....the colors of these watches change with the light.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

brash47 said:


> Loving that color. As always as I find with my chrome....the colors of these watches change with the light.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thanks. The way this thing plays with light has really been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Let's put this to bed, shall we?
Common Criticism: "the waves are too distracting and make the dial busy, it doesn't look good."

Evidence of the contrary in full office lighting (no photoshop or editing):


----------



## John Frum




----------



## RSM13

cdub70 said:


> View attachment 15783943


That is such a great watch! Pays tribute to the classic and historical Omega Mil Subs from the 50's and 60's. Just a perfect dive watch....a masterpiece that does not get enough credit, certainly not when it was being produced.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rc2300156

Looking at empty windows LOL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist

While waiting for car getting serviced.


----------



## JP(Canada)

Test ...old snap I took when cameras and set up still mattered...?


----------



## drmdwebb

Big_wrist said:


> While waiting for car getting serviced.
> View attachment 15803236


new bracelet today:


----------



## ceebee

3 days young and 3 days on my wrist










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

Just got this in yesterday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12

Traded my white for the blue and trying it out on an Uncle Seiko flat link... a little tricky getting the end link fit exactly right, but I'm close enough for now. Really ups the bling factor!!


































Yes, I'm in full blown slim fit sweats and crisp white sneaks... feels appropriate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trh77

ddaly12 said:


> Traded my white for the blue and trying it out on an Uncle Seiko flat link... a little tricky getting the end link fit exactly right, but I'm close enough for now. Really ups the bling factor!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm in full blown slim fit sweats and crisp white sneaks... feels appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This would be perfect all brushed. How Omega should sell it.


----------



## Lee_K

ddaly12 said:


> Traded my white for the blue


I did the same just last month. Nothing against the white, it's just that I have many more opportunities to wear a blue watch.


----------



## ToBeDetermined

youknowmyKEEZ said:


> Just got this in yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my...that's nice....


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Big_wrist said:


> While waiting for car getting serviced.
> View attachment 15803236





Big_wrist said:


> While waiting for car getting serviced.
> View attachment 15803236


All right...gotta ask: cool watch so what's the car?


----------



## ddaly12

Lee_K said:


> I did the same just last month. Nothing against the white, it's just that I have many more opportunities to wear a blue watch.
> 
> View attachment 15805635


Yeah, the white is awesome, really pops, but I felt like it wore a bit more casual... This is such a good watch dressed up in black / blue, glossy and slick. That feels like the right vibe for me and this watch. Happy with the switch so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Lee_K said:


> I did the same just last month. Nothing against the white, it's just that I have many more opportunities to wear a blue watch.
> 
> View attachment 15805635


This strap is nice with the blue one. What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist

ToBeDetermined said:


> All right...gotta ask: cool watch so what's the car?


The family Subaru Ascent. First time Subaru owners and we are loving the car so far.

The Blue dial was a close second, but there aren't many white dial watches as cool as this watch, but seeing all these pics of the blue dial is making me second guess my decision. I need to add a blue dial watch to the collection.


----------



## Lee_K

tbensous said:


> This strap is nice with the blue one. What is it?


It is a BluShark Alpha2 Kwik Release strap. I love seatbelt material straps, but not the added height when it comes on a NATO or Zulu. The Alpha2, being a being a two-piece strap, gives me the best of both worlds. I find that matching blue straps to blue dial watches is remarkably difficult. The blue tones in the BluShark are pretty close to the tones used in the Seamaster, which makes me happy. Even though I have the bracelet, it's not my preferred way to where any watch.


----------



## tbensous

Lee_K said:


> It is a BluShark Alpha2 Kwik Release strap. I love seatbelt material straps, but not the added height when it comes on a NATO or Zulu. The Alpha2, being a being a two-piece strap, gives me the best of both worlds. I find that matching blue straps to blue dial watches is remarkably difficult. The blue tones in the BluShark are pretty close to the tones used in the Seamaster, which makes me happy. Even though I have the bracelet, it's not my preferred way to where any watch.


Thanks. Would you have some wrist shots ? Considering this strap for my SMP 300 Diver as well.


----------



## Lee_K

tbensous said:


> Thanks. Would you have some wrist shots ? Considering this strap for my SMP 300 Diver as well.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Lee_K said:


> View attachment 15806481
> 
> 
> View attachment 15806485


Is the strap waterproof ?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Lee_K

anonymousmoose said:


> Is the strap waterproof ?


It is. Seatbelt material - 100% nylon.


----------



## tbensous

Lee_K said:


> View attachment 15806481
> 
> 
> View attachment 15806485


Thanks mate. Looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

Lee_K said:


> View attachment 15806481
> 
> 
> View attachment 15806485


Love the looks. Looks similar to sailcloth.


----------



## Maddog1970

Black on a Zealande strap...I have a few Barton quick release straps, both canvas and rubber, that I will rotate thru the summer....


----------



## boatswain

Maddog1970 said:


> Black on a Zealande strap...I have a few Barton quick release straps, both canvas and rubber, that I will rotate thru the summer....
> 
> View attachment 15806891


I've heard nothing but great things about Zealande.


----------



## Maddog1970

boatswain said:


> I've heard nothing but great things about Zealande.


great straps....very soft and supple, almost (almost!) to thin!......by comparison the crafter blue on my Pelagos is rigid and stiff.......


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## lorsban

Interesting how some of you traded your white for the blue. 

Initially, I wanted the Grey dial one with blue bezel but then someone else beat me to the punch and what was left was the black one. 

I think eventually I might've traded to the black anyway since it's more basic.


----------



## brash47

Maddog1970 said:


> Black on a Zealande strap...I have a few Barton quick release straps, both canvas and rubber, that I will rotate thru the summer....
> 
> View attachment 15806891


I was going to ask about these. How does the Zealande compare to the Omega rubber strap. I'm at that purchase moment. I can get a new OEM for right at $300 even.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

@brash47
Having owned them both....
The OEM is the way to go if you can swing it. The Zealande is great for the SMPc or 2254. The OEM for the 2018s is just as supple and comfortable, same material IIRC. The big difference besides price is the backbone the Omega strap has to support the watch head. The rubber covered titanium keeper really makes the strap feel substantial and keeps the watch head in place on the wrist.

Opinion only.
EDIT: Random Rob comparison vid


----------



## brash47

John Frum said:


> @brash47
> Having owned them both....
> The OEM is the way to go if you can swing it. The Zealande is great for the SMPc or 2254. The OEM for the 2018s is just as supple and comfortable, same material IIRC. The big difference besides price is the backbone the Omega strap has to support the watch head. The rubber covered titanium keeper really makes the strap feel substantial and keeps the watch head in place on the wrist.
> 
> Opinion only.
> EDIT: Random Rob comparison vid


Thanks for the info!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## davidevo

Am I allowed in with this? 😄


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15808598


WOW. The shine 🤩


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Something about dressy divers.... ticks all the boxes....

back on the nato


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## navjing0614

This today as my speedy is "under observation".









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

I've never had a blue watch stick around as long as this one, but this has quickly become one of my favorite watches of all time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## navjing0614

Just do it. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

😊😷☺ Saturday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Ryan1881

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Something about dressy divers.... ticks all the boxes....
> 
> back on the nato


Hi what's your wrist size? Thanks.


----------



## davidevo

Relo60 said:


> 😊😷☺ Saturday 👍🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15818227


super dope on rubber! looks really fresh


----------



## davidevo

navjing0614 said:


> Just do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Do you mind my asking what the mark on the bezel is at 54mins? Reflection or?


----------



## navjing0614

@davidevo
It's one of the solutions we use at work. Wiped it with wet tissue and it's gone. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z

POLMLE today to catch all of the reflections!


----------



## Relo60

davidevo said:


> super dope on rubber! looks really fresh


Thanks. Finally put it on Zealande rubber from the oe bracele. Better fit plus great match. 👍🏼


----------



## Maddog1970

It's Sunday, so........


----------



## JamesJUK

Gilmour said:


> The best looking Omega!


I have the blue dial, and the white dial is really starting to call me!


----------



## Titan II

_Seamaster_ Sunday;










René


----------



## BROkerNNN

Got my first Seamaster on Friday! Thx again WUS community and ErikSzper.


----------



## JamesJUK

BROkerNNN said:


> Got my first Seamaster on Friday! Thx again WUS community and ErikSzper.
> 
> View attachment 15820384


Congrats and enjoy in good health. A lovely watch!


----------



## Badblood32

Hasn't stopped running since purchase 









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJUK

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15789286


I didn't know they did this version of the Seamaster as a GMT - that is epic 
The red GMT type looks absolutely stunning on the dial!


----------



## Nikrnic

Two for me...
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yngrshr

New addition.


----------



## Neuromancer

yngrshr said:


> New addition.
> View attachment 15821077


Insane combo dude


----------



## yngrshr

Neuromancer said:


> Insane combo dude


Thanks. Got it for a hell of a price second hand. Barely used as well - not a mark on it.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## limnoman

Today's choice before switching to the requisite Tuesday Speedy










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## SaMaster14

treasureandoil said:


> Current - Seamaster 300 Titanium and 300 1957 Trilogy.
> View attachment 15797246


Very cool to see these side-by-side, especially for the size difference!


----------



## SaMaster14

Nautical!


----------



## navjing0614

Changed to this. 









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidevo

There's been a lot of talk recently about a certain other 36mm watch... personally I think they wear rather nicely.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Thanks @Roy Hobbs for a easy transaction.

This just arrived about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## sblantipodi

why don't you post the LUME of your Seamaster?


----------



## fendushi

Aldayo said:


> This the watch that landed me in the watch aficionado category in the first place.... was my daily driver for bout 5 years straight. Never failed, never asked for more than needed.
> 
> As Bruce Wayne said: Does it come in black? Oh yeah! I'll get a pic with his brother soon enough... though I like this blue version better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is also the watch that started my watch collecting journey after seeing it in Goldeneye. I have never owned one though, but I did own the automatic version. I currently have a midsize version.


----------



## Pete26

Having a refreshing ale.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

I think I prefer it on the Erica's strap.


----------



## boatswain

Bobthekelpy said:


> I think I prefer it on the Erica's strap.


That does look real sharp


----------



## Techme

Bobthekelpy said:


> I think I prefer it on the Erica's strap.


That looks incredible.


----------



## Relo60

👋🏼😊😷 Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼.

After years of holding back, gave in to my desires on this version. ❤❤❤.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## HRLIEBE




----------



## Furball




----------



## Pete26

Bobthekelpy said:


> I think I prefer it on the Erica's strap.


I have a Erica strap and I hate the bandage buckle. I find it hard to secure. Maybe it's my clumsiness LOL


----------



## tbensous

Some photos from the very nice video on youtube from Mister B. (Omega Seamaster Buying Guide)





I recommend watching. They try as well the AT8900 rubber on the SMP Diver 300. Interesting, and very nice video.


----------



## Relo60

Day two with this latest acquisition 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Sambation




----------



## chriscentro




----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47

Going older today






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This today.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

It's been hard balancing wrist time with my other watches since I picked this up (Sorry Planet Ocean). I can finally wear RGB the way the lume pops on this 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy

No filter, low light. Lume of the gods.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Brosnan feelings today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Wearing this.









Lume shot


----------



## John Frum

On OEM rubber for a couple months or so.


----------



## Alimamy

Mid-size sword hands.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## brash47

John Frum said:


> On OEM rubber for a couple months or so.
> View attachment 15843738


I need to hit my local boutique and grab one. I've just been too lazy....

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball

Omega Catalog came in the mail out of the blue, I must have asked for it some time who knows when. It's actually really nice.


----------



## basso4735

Debating on picking up the OEM rubber strap.


----------



## Dougiebaby

ddaly12 said:


> Traded my white for the blue and trying it out on an Uncle Seiko flat link... a little tricky getting the end link fit exactly right, but I'm close enough for now. Really ups the bling factor!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm in full blown slim fit sweats and crisp white sneaks... feels appropriate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too sold off my white SMP and thinking of adding the true Bond SMP blue. I really liked the white but the hands seemed so skinny (thin black ***** lines) vs the normally bold silver hands of the blue or black -- which I love. I tied to bond (no pun intended) with the white dial but I guess I am more of a black or blue dial kinda guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime




----------



## BogdanS

tbensous said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And now I'm hunting this one back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## DaveandStu

tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 15848839


Absolute Pearler mate!
Great piece
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

"pearler" 

Sincerely, I love the forum's international colloquial seasoning


----------



## slorollin

Nice shot. You caught the waves really well.


tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 15848839


----------



## tommy_boy

Wavy Gravy, man. Natural light FTW.



slorollin said:


> Nice shot. You caught the waves really well.


----------



## SaMaster14

Incoming!!


----------



## John Frum

DAY-UM, Sa!
Congrats


----------



## SaMaster14

John Frum said:


> DAY-UM, Sa!
> Congrats


Thank you!! I've been wanting a worldtimer for a while now, and I have to say this may be the perfect variant!


----------



## Krish47

SaMaster14 said:


> Incoming!!


Congrats mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Krish47 said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Incoming!!


Stunner! Congrats. That's definitely one I would enjoy owning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Stunner! Congrats. That's definitely one I would enjoy owning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's a stellar piece and photos do not do the dial justice!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Thank you! It's a stellar piece and photos do not do the dial justice!


I agree. I've seen this one a few times at the boutique and it is a really amazing watch in person. I also think, for everything you get with this one, it is a great value from Omega.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

70's Omega Seamaster Chrono on TheTropic strap


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1964 
*Omega Seamaster 600 Calendar *
_Cal. 611 Case ref.# 136.011




































_


----------



## navjing0614

Late entry. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Flying with this one today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Some lume!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Had the boutique put this one on rubber for the first time and wow! I'm sold. I thought I was a bracelet guy, but my tune has seriously changed. This is the way to go for me for a GADA watch. Supremely comfortable and it really lightens things up nicely. I'm learning to let the watches speak for themselves. And I swear the blue of the bezel looks more blue somehow now that this one is on the factory blue rubber strap. Not sure why it seems that way, but I REALLY like this!



















I also tried this Planet Ocean on and another WOW! This is a serious luxury diver. This may be my next Omega. I really want one of their ceramic models now. This thing has applied just about everything, which is really cool and catches a lot of light. The gold looks nice and I think better against the black than your standard two town, which you usually see against stainless steel. The strap is also really cool as it's wax-coated alligator leather embedded into a rubber strap. It's also got Omega's awesome clasp, which I've become a huge fan of.

Edit: will have to add a pic later. For some reason can't add these ones here. Here's the link and reference number for now:

215.63.46.22.01.001









Seamaster Deep Black Watch 215.63.46.22.01.001 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Deep Black Black ceramic watch (215.63.46.22.01.001), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this timepiece.




www.omegawatches.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

Until Omega give us matte black dial/bezel insert no date SMP, these 2018s get no better than chrome dial with rubber strap for summer. IMO only.


----------



## drmdwebb

I've joined the club for a second time:


----------



## John Frum

"...these 2018s get no better than chrome dial with rubber strap for summer..."

Until you get bored and throw on a PhenomeNato.


----------



## buggravy

New watch day. I let go of a BB58 to justify this, and am already glad I did. I wanted to love the BB58, and in many ways I did, but it had a couple things that kept me from wearing it with any frequency. I can already tell that will not be the case with this one. And that lume is something else.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

buggravy said:


> New watch day. I let go of a BB58 to justify this, and am already glad I did. I wanted to love the BB58, and in many ways I did, but it had a couple things that kept me from wearing it with any frequency. I can already tell that will not be the case with this one. And that lume is something else.
> View attachment 15853639
> View attachment 15853640


Awesome pick up! Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy

One of the many shades of green given off by the green dial Aqua Terra.


----------



## savetime




----------



## tbensous

buggravy said:


> One of the many shades of green given off by the green dial Aqua Terra.
> View attachment 15855092


Love the green AT 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## leftnose




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

leftnose said:


> View attachment 15858650


Such a great watch! This one looks even more incredible in person. You really pick up the gray of the dial and bezel when you see it live. I would love to own this ceramic beauty or one of the others Omega offers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Been really enjoying this one on rubber lately. Makes me want to pick up another or pick up a Planet Ocean on rubber strap. A ceramic model is really calling to me!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

By the Navy Pier in Chicago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lukebor

New in my family


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

Lukebor said:


> New in my family


Is that the new blue bezel (Tokyo Olympics version)?


----------



## sblantipodi

What aboutth the accuracy of the 8800caliber?
Is always accurate or it depends from your luck?


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Lukebor

Wrist_Watcher said:


> Is that the new blue bezel (Tokyo Olympics version)?


Yes, sir


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

pepepatryk said:


>


Wow. What strap is that? That looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman

Finally decided to join the club! Unfortunately as soon as I brought it home from the Omega boutique I noticed the date doesn't change over until exactly 1:05am, rather than at or near midnight. Certainly that's not normal, right?

Back to the boutique I go, I suppose. Hopefully they can replace it for me.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Electric Blue, purchased in Dec 2008, a few weeks after this thread was first created. it's been serviced once, its been beat to hell, it's been all over the world. It's gone to baptisms, graduations, weddiings and a few funerals.










My pops also entered the club in 1958 when he bought this watch. It was his daily wear from that date until he passed away. He was a mountain sheep hunter, this thing has been on the tops of numerous mountain ranges in Alberta, British Columbia and the Yukon. I know it's also been around the world several times. It's mine now, and I'll be passing it on as well.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Enjoying a sunny Seattle day doing things that you're required to do while you're in Seattle 



















When I look down at this gray/silver dial in the sunlight, it immediately confirms for me that I made the correct choice when deciding between the SMP Diver 300 dial colors. The others are great, but this one is my favorite. It was also the right choice for me to put this on the rubber strap. This blue rubber strap is excellent and surprisingly allows me to enjoy the watch much more than when I had it on the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Enjoying a sunny Seattle day doing things that you're required to do while you're in Seattle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I look down at this gray/silver dial in the sunlight, it immediately confirms for me that I made the correct choice when deciding between the SMP Diver 300 dial colors. The others are great, but this one is my favorite. It was also the right choice for me to put this on the rubber strap. This blue rubber strap is excellent and surprisingly allows me to enjoy the watch much more than when I had it on the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was never a fan of this dial colour, but I've gotta say, it does look much better on the blue rubber strap. Happy to hear your still enjoying your _Seamaster_.

René


----------



## tbensous




----------



## deddelman

deddelman said:


> Finally decided to join the club! Unfortunately as soon as I brought it home from the Omega boutique I noticed the date doesn't change over until exactly 1:05am, rather than at or near midnight. Certainly that's not normal, right?
> 
> Back to the boutique I go, I suppose. Hopefully they can replace it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Update:

Returned to the boutique today and confirmed with the technician that the date change at 1:05am was indeed a defect.

Huge shoutout to the technician/salesman at the Omega boutique in downtown Chicago. He originally sold me the Seamaster last week and made the entire experience enjoyable and stress-free. Today he replaced the watch with one that correctly changes date right around midnight, no questions asked. Even threw in the blue rubber strap at no charge. I could not be happier with the level of customer service.

Now I can properly enjoy my new membership into the SMP 300M club!

Cheers


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

deddelman said:


> Update:
> 
> Returned to the boutique today and confirmed with the technician that the date change at 1:05am was indeed a defect.
> 
> Huge shoutout to the technician/salesman at the Omega boutique in downtown Chicago. He originally sold me the Seamaster last week and made the entire experience enjoyable and stress-free. Today he replaced the watch with one that correctly changes date right around midnight, no questions asked. Even threw in the blue rubber strap at no charge. I could not be happier with the level of customer service.
> 
> Now I can properly enjoy my new membership into the SMP 300M club!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good hearin 

Solid service makes you feel better in the end. The strap doesn't hurt either


----------



## pepepatryk

youknowmyKEEZ said:


> Wow. What strap is that? That looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! It is Zealande strap. Good quality and very comfortable!


----------



## Budman2k

SWilly67 said:


> Electric Blue, purchased in Dec 2008, a few weeks after this thread was first created. it's been serviced once, its been beat to hell, it's been all over the world. It's gone to baptisms, graduations, weddiings and a few funerals.


Wow! That looks great on the rubber strap. I bought mine in 2008 also (used) and It gets a lot of wear. I might just look into a nice rubber strap for it. Changes up the whole look.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Grand Omega

My new arrival.








With its sibling.


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Roy Hobbs

MC









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Romans9




----------



## boatswain

First time trying the SMP on a nato.

I must say,I think I like it.


----------



## krtolvr




----------



## masbret

A blue kind of day...









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tbensous




----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

oso2276 said:


> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


never seen this model before, very cool


----------



## milgauss1349

oso2276 said:


> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


That's a real rare bird there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

sblantipodi said:


> never seen this model before, very cool


That's the Omega Seamaster 200 Omegamatic. I created the wiki entry few years ago 








Omega Seamaster Omegamatic - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime




----------



## sblantipodi

oso2276 said:


> That's the Omega Seamaster 200 Omegamatic. I created the wiki entry few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Seamaster Omegamatic - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


WOW! congrats!


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## navjing0614

PO 39.5









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15867226


I never get tired of seeing that - stop temping me!!! A GMT would be useless for me.... but it's one of the best looking SMPs ever!!!

I like the applied hour markings and how they kept the toolwatch painted lettering


----------



## tbensous




----------



## BogdanS

oso2276 said:


> Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


Cool info on Wiki, thank you. Automatic Quartz with Omega, interesting... curious as to why it didn't pick up same as Seiko's Spring Drive.


----------



## boatswain




----------



## Lukebor

Beijing 2022


----------



## sflo

Quick question.

Omega Seamaster Quartz 2541.80.00 from 2001 with box and papers.
Price: 2.000 Euro

I don't know much about the different Seamaster models - Can anyone of you tell me something about the model and if the price is right?


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman

sflo said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Omega Seamaster Quartz 2541.80.00 from 2001 with box and papers.
> Price: 2.000 Euro
> 
> I don't know much about the different Seamaster models - Can anyone of you tell me something about the model and if the price is right?
> 
> View attachment 15867964
> View attachment 15867965
> View attachment 15867966
> View attachment 15867964
> View attachment 15867965
> View attachment 15867966


I'm no expert, but somewhat of an omega enthusiast (and particularly partial to the Seamaster line). This particular reference number is the model Pierce Brosnan wore in the 1995 James Bond film Goldeneye (though it probably doesn't have the laser beam that 007's had in the movie). This partnership is considered to have played a huge part in re-invigorating Omega's public image, and led to Bond wearing an Omega in every subsequent film thereafter.

When I saw that movie as a young boy was the first time I ever noticed or cared about watches. It's the reason why all these years later I ended up purchasing the new Seamaster 300M model as my first Omega.

As far as the price, it seems in line with what I've seen on resale sites like Chrono24.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

sflo said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Omega Seamaster Quartz 2541.80.00 from 2001 with box and papers.
> Price: 2.000 Euro
> 
> I don't know much about the different Seamaster models - Can anyone of you tell me something about the model and if the price is right?
> 
> View attachment 15867964
> View attachment 15867965
> View attachment 15867966
> View attachment 15867964
> View attachment 15867965
> View attachment 15867966


Yep that's the watch. I have one myself. For the condition that watch is in, it's too expensive. Just my opinion, but it should be more in the range of $1600 USD. It's pretty banged up.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

sflo said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Omega Seamaster Quartz 2541.80.00 from 2001 with box and papers.
> Price: 2.000 Euro
> 
> I don't know much about the different Seamaster models - Can anyone of you tell me something about the model and if the price is right?
> 
> View attachment 15867964
> View attachment 15867965
> View attachment 15867966
> View attachment 15867964
> View attachment 15867965
> View attachment 15867966


I love my 2541. If only Omega keep the full-size quartz divers going. Its a shame. I didnt see it as cheapening the brand, I saw it as providing a great option.

2000 Euros seems too much. But everything is more expensive than it was years ago. Check ebay sold listing to find out roughly how much you should be paying.

That one is well wrong in, the second hand it totally faded. For 2000 Euros I'd expect a better example.


----------



## savetime




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## r00ski

A bit of AT Golf love


----------



## SaMaster14

Clean!


----------



## Relo60

Friday check in✔. Enjoy your Seamasters😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## navjing0614

Light play. 









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Relo60 said:


> Friday check in. Enjoy your Seamasters
> 
> View attachment 15869681
> View attachment 15869683
> View attachment 15869684


And you as well!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hams911




----------



## Pete26

sflo said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Omega Seamaster Quartz 2541.80.00 from 2001 with box and papers.
> Price: 2.000 Euro
> 
> I don't know much about the different Seamaster models - Can anyone of you tell me something about the model and if the price is right?
> 
> View attachment 15867964
> View attachment 15867965
> View attachment 15867966
> View attachment 15867964
> View attachment 15867965
> View attachment 15867966


Prince William still wears his, it was a gift from his Mother Lady Diana. It's the only watch he wears.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## deddelman

Swapped out the bracelet for the rubber strap today. Somehow managed to do so without scratching anything...

Happy Saturday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinjanko

Everyday driver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Rubber shot next to each other


----------



## tbensous

And a few back on the bracelet !


----------



## SaMaster14

Pretending I'm back in Italy!


----------



## boatswain




----------



## JLittle

SaMaster14 said:


> Pretending I'm back in Italy!


that beauty should be in your signature with the rest of the collection...in front...


----------



## SaMaster14

JLittle said:


> that beauty should be in your signature with the rest of the collection...in front...


I know, I need to update it! Been on Tapatalk haha


----------



## brash47

Loving this new rubber strap for summer!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

brash47 said:


> Loving this new rubber strap for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


One of the nicest shots I've seen of the silver/blue - beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15871735
> 
> 
> Rubber shot next to each other


Awesome combo! Love that PO on rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Mine changes the date over about 45 seconds before midnight. Not bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrxnyc

I spent a fair amount of time deciding between the black, white, and blue.....but couldn't resist this as a unique color, already having the GMT 'Great White' and a black faced and blue faced watch in the small collection....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Does anyone have photos of the White Dial SMP on a White Rubber Strap?

please drop it here!


----------



## tbensous

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> MP on a White Rubber Strap?












































From the Zealande website.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15873991
> 
> View attachment 15873994
> 
> View attachment 15873995
> 
> View attachment 15873997
> 
> View attachment 15873998
> 
> 
> From the Zealande website.


Thanks! Can't believe it doesn't come like this originally. Beautiful!


----------



## Relo60

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15873991
> 
> View attachment 15873994
> 
> View attachment 15873995
> 
> View attachment 15873997
> 
> View attachment 15873998
> 
> 
> From the Zealande website.


Wow. Beauty👍🏼


----------



## Relo60

The previous version before the current one. Love it on Zealande rubber 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Krish47

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15873991
> 
> View attachment 15873994
> 
> View attachment 15873995
> 
> View attachment 15873997
> 
> View attachment 15873998
> 
> 
> From the Zealande website.


That's a killer combo mate.


----------



## masbret

I need to get a NATO for the summer.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15873991
> 
> View attachment 15873994
> 
> View attachment 15873995
> 
> View attachment 15873997
> 
> View attachment 15873998
> 
> 
> From the Zealande website.


That's so cool. I could not pull that off. Way too cool for this old fool. That's a Don Johnson watch.


----------



## navjing0614

.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinjanko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Raym0016




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous

The color changes on this watch depending on the light is amazing. Each time I take a photo, or I look at it, it's a different color !


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15881603
> 
> 
> The color changes on this watch depending on the light is amazing. Each time I take a photo, or I look at it, it's a different color !


you know what I've noticed? It's made to go from the light bezel color to the midnight blue dial color as seen on the original. What a neat Attention to detail.

though I wish, on the next iteration, they give us a blue Seamaster where the bezel color is as is, but the dial color is a darker shade. That two tone blue would give it even more character while staying true to its roots. Have you seen the blue color in the new Beijing Seamaster?!

something like this:








What do you guys think?!


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> you know what I've noticed? It's made to go from the light bezel color to the midnight blue dial color as seen on the original. What a neat Attention to detail.
> 
> though I wish, on the next iteration, they give us a blue Seamaster where the bezel color is as is, but the dial color is a darker shade. That two tone blue would give it even more character while staying true to its roots. Have you seen the blue color in the new Beijing Seamaster?!
> 
> something like this:
> View attachment 15881879
> 
> What do you guys think?!


 WOW!!!! Much better imo.


----------



## tbensous

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> you know what I've noticed? It's made to go from the light bezel color to the midnight blue dial color as seen on the original. What a neat Attention to detail.
> 
> though I wish, on the next iteration, they give us a blue Seamaster where the bezel color is as is, but the dial color is a darker shade. That two tone blue would give it even more character while staying true to its roots. Have you seen the blue color in the new Beijing Seamaster?!
> 
> something like this:
> View attachment 15881879
> 
> What do you guys think?!


I am not sure I would do 2 blue, but black dial blue bezel might be interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> you know what I've noticed? It's made to go from the light bezel color to the midnight blue dial color as seen on the original. What a neat Attention to detail.
> 
> though I wish, on the next iteration, they give us a blue Seamaster where the bezel color is as is, but the dial color is a darker shade. That two tone blue would give it even more character while staying true to its roots. Have you seen the blue color in the new Beijing Seamaster?!
> 
> something like this:
> View attachment 15881879
> 
> What do you guys think?!


I do like that! Or blue bezel, black dial!


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Enjoying Jackson Hole, Wyoming and still really enjoying this Diver 300 on rubber. Also saw a gentlemen at dinner a couple of nights ago with a white gold Lange Odysseus on rubber strap. Had a nice little conversation with him and his wife and them Lange watches are just absolutely stunning!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haf




----------



## deddelman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Got this one a bit dirty today throwing sticks for the pup in the Snake River.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67

Grandpa says hello.


----------



## mnf67

Seamaster GMT today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Got this one a bit dirty today throwing sticks for the pup in the Snake River.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As you should!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## masbret

Blue...









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> As you should!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Absolutely! Having an awesome time in Jackson Hole. So much to do and see here! We will be fly fishing the Snake River on Wednesday. The Seamaster will be on wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mnf67 said:


> Seamaster GMT today:
> View attachment 15887297
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool. I really like the functionality and lume on this model. Is that a rotating bezel? Do you have the reference number?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Very cool. I really like the functionality and lume on this model. Is that a rotating bezel? Do you have the reference number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, its the 50th Anniversary model that came out in 1998, the 2534.50. Some had the bond bracelet as OEM, but mine has the speedmaster style. The bezel rotates bi-directionally and the GMT uses the jumping hour hand for local time, so it functions the same as a GMT master II.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mnf67 said:


> Thanks, its the 50th Anniversary model that came out in 1998, the 2534.50. Some had the bond bracelet as OEM, but mine has the speedmaster style. The bezel rotates bi-directionally and the GMT uses the jumping hour hand for local time, so it functions the same as a GMT master II.


Awesome! Thank you for sharing that info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Absolutely! Having an awesome time in Jackson Hole. So much to do and see here! We will be fly fishing the Snake River on Wednesday. The Seamaster will be on wrist!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This nicely sums up why I am looking to add an SMP alongside my Speedy: trips, boating, fishing, activities, etc. Just seems like a great watch to enjoy around the water and with increased durability for activities. I hope "the bite is on" on Wednesday. Cheers.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NewGuard84 said:


> This nicely sums up why I am looking to add an SMP alongside my Speedy: trips, boating, fishing, activities, etc. Just seems like a great watch to enjoy around the water and with increased durability for activities. I hope "the bite is on" on Wednesday. Cheers.


Thank you! I will revert back here with pics from the river and hopefully some FISH! My girlfriend likes to do one outdoor-sy thing - fly fish! So a fly fishing we shall go. It's really fun and being on the Snake River with the Teton Mountains in view is amazing whether you're catching fish or not.

I am finding, more and more, that this Diver 300 is the perfect GADA watch for me. I don't need to baby it. It's not too big or too small. It's extremely comfortable on rubber. It shows me the date and time. It's accurate. It's durable. I enjoy looking down at it. It's photogenic. It looks damn good! What more do I need?

I'll still very likely get more Omegas in the future. I want a PO. I want a new sapphire sandwich Speedy. I want an all ceramic Omega. But this Diver 300 is really all I need.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

I know it's SpeedyTuesday but I don't have one  so i am wearing my late granddad's Omega Seamaster Chrono on TheTropic strap


----------



## NewGuard84

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Thank you! I will revert back here with pics from the river and hopefully some FISH! My girlfriend likes to do one outdoor-sy thing - fly fish! So a fly fishing we shall go. It's really fun and being on the Snake River with the Teton Mountains in view is amazing whether you're catching fish or not.
> 
> I am finding, more and more, that this Diver 300 is the perfect GADA watch for me. I don't need to baby it. It's not too big or too small. It's extremely comfortable on rubber. It shows me the date and time. It's accurate. It's durable. I enjoy looking down at it. It's photogenic. It looks damn good! What more do I need?
> 
> I'll still very likely get more Omegas in the future. I want a PO. I want a new sapphire sandwich Speedy. I want an all ceramic Omega. But this Diver 300 is really all I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said, outdoor adventures deliver great satisfaction and balance, especially over the past 14 months! GL fishing, will watch for an update!

I'm glad to hear of the GADA factor, that is what I was hoping SMP owners were experiencing. My Speedy is my urban and work GADA and I have a G-Shock Mudman for the heaviest outdoor lifting, but am still eyeing the blue dial SMP to bridge that gap. Maybe I can swing it as a wedding present in August?


----------



## deddelman

Back on the bracelet. So far no one has given me any crap for wearing a dive watch with a suit...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

PO today









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

deddelman said:


> Back on the bracelet. So far no one has given me any crap for wearing a dive watch with a suit...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been done since the 60's. Anyone playing god on the rule book of style can stick their head in the sand somewhere. Looks great with your shirt!


----------



## slorollin

NC magnolia, Peter Blake.....



















You could hide a small dog in one of these things. Literally, it's as big as my head.


----------



## DSZ44

Waited too long to take this back out of the case









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

EDC









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Love the play of the dial, indices, and laser-ablated titanium in different light, indoors and out!


----------



## SaMaster14

And in the sunlight!


----------



## Wrist_Watcher

SMPc Tokyo. I love this version.


----------



## Arainach

That Tokyo is almost beautiful enough for me to sell my Blue and buy one.....but only almost....


----------



## kreative




----------



## Wrist_Watcher

Arainach said:


> That Tokyo is almost beautiful enough for me to sell my Blue and buy one.....but only almost....


Haha, I hear you. I love the all blue as well. You can't go wrong with any of the SMPs! I've owned the all blue, white dial and black bezel, and now the white dial and blue bezel, and I love all of them.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NewGuard84 said:


> Well said, outdoor adventures deliver great satisfaction and balance, especially over the past 14 months! GL fishing, will watch for an update!
> 
> I'm glad to hear of the GADA factor, that is what I was hoping SMP owners were experiencing. My Speedy is my urban and work GADA and I have a G-Shock Mudman for the heaviest outdoor lifting, but am still eyeing the blue dial SMP to bridge that gap. Maybe I can swing it as a wedding present in August?


On the water. Caught a few really nice Browns today. May head back out again on Friday.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caterpillar Guy




----------



## NewGuard84

usmc_k9_vet said:


> On the water. Caught a few really nice Browns today. May head back out again on Friday.


Nice work, that's a good day on the water and putting the SMP to good use.

Thanks for sharing, I hope the adventures are treating you well.


----------



## savetime




----------



## tbensous




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NewGuard84 said:


> Nice work, that's a good day on the water and putting the SMP to good use.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I hope the adventures are treating you well.


Thank you! We are having an excellent time. A much needed vacation. Love having this SMP on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Put this one on the right wrist today because.. tan lines  it felt a bit awkward. I will say, and this is a bit corny, it was nice to look down at it and see it from a different perspective.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Put Spectre back on its steel bracelet. Very comfortable!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## SaMaster14

Perfection 


























Imagining this with a rotating timing/diving bezel. Too much &#8230; or perfect GADA?


----------



## benhoug

Got some new shoes... Trying it out on a grey nato.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Perfection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagining this with a rotating timing/diving bezel. Too much &#8230; or perfect GADA?


Probably a little too much. That one has got a lot going on already, and I do believe it is about perfect the way it is. Yours looks great! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Probably a little too much. That one has got a lot going on already, and I do believe it is about perfect the way it is. Yours looks great! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! And you're probably right; just brainstorming!  The dial has a lot going on, but it does seem to work _just_ right


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Thanks! And you're probably right; just brainstorming!  The dial has a lot going on, but it does seem to work _just_ right


I mean it could be cool! I don't know, I guess I would have to see a render. I just think Omega did a really good job with that model. The aesthetic just works!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman

Dinner time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kavants

Here is mine.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

This has been on my wrist every day since I changed to the rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous

Didn't put this one on the Nato for a while!


----------



## limnoman

SaMaster14 said:


> Love the play of the dial, indices, and laser-ablated titanium in different light, indoors and out!


Kind of makes you wonder why GMTs are so popular when Omega's WorldTimer does so much more and looks great doing it - at a glance you can easy see so many times!

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## limnoman

usmc_k9_vet said:


> On the water. Caught a few really nice Browns today. May head back out again on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get any odd stares while taking wrist shots? 

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## tbensous




----------



## SaMaster14

rjohnson56 said:


> Kind of makes you wonder why GMTs are so popular when Omega's WorldTimer does so much more and looks great doing it - at a glance you can easy see so many times!
> 
> LOoOser in the brotherhood


That's for sure!

I guess it is a bit large, and there's a lot going on. I can see the want for a cleaner GMT that just shows 2 or 3 times simultaneously. This definitely hasn't replaced my GMT Master II. Even though similar functionality, they are completely different watches


----------



## limnoman

SaMaster14 said:


> That's for sure!
> 
> I guess it is a bit large, and there's a lot going on. I can see the want for a cleaner GMT that just shows 2 or 3 times simultaneously. This definitely hasn't replaced my GMT Master II. Even though similar functionality, they are completely different watches


I like the function that you can see multiple time zones, whereas a GMT is really only two, if you don't include your home time. I saw one at my AD last week but didn't try it on as I've had one on the wrist before. I was more interested in playing touchy feelly with the new Speedmaster.

LOoOser in the Brotherhood


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> View attachment 15897132


That's lookin' good, Thierry! 🤠👍

René


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Maddog1970

Have been all over the Seiko map this week and earlier today, but settling in tonight with the SMP and Miss Kilo......Mrs Maddog is out with a girlfriend walking, and talking, mostly talking, so leaves me and the pup on the deck.......where did I put that JD?


----------



## Maddog1970

Found it!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Maddog1970 said:


> Have been all over the Seiko map this week and earlier today, but settling in tonight with the SMP and Miss Kilo......Mrs Maddog is out with a girlfriend walking, and talking, mostly talking, so leaves me and the pup on the deck.......where did I put that JD?
> 
> View attachment 15898096
> 
> View attachment 15898097


Excellent SMP! Excellent puppo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt_gatr

I got my first today!!!


----------



## Titan II

Sgt_gatr said:


> I got my first today!!!
> View attachment 15898192


Congratulations, and welcome!! You're first will always be special.

Rene


----------



## TimoJK

Vintage Omega Seamaster 120, all original parts. A true barnfind, it layed in a sigarbox for 40 years... timeless beauty


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday,


----------



## boatswain

TimoJK said:


> Vintage Omega Seamaster 120, all original parts. A true barnfind, it layed in a sigarbox for 40 years... timeless beauty


That's awesome!

What year would it be from?


----------



## TimoJK

boatswain said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> What year would it be from?


A reference 166.027 from 1968!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Working hard on the next videos


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## stamonkey

I sold my 2264.50 and picked up this guy. I'm a big fan so far, except for the Bond bracelet. It's a little too busy for my taste, also a bit of taper would have been nice. I plan on picking up a rubber strap sooner rather than later.


----------



## Pete26

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Thank you! I will revert back here with pics from the river and hopefully some FISH! My girlfriend likes to do one outdoor-sy thing - fly fish! So a fly fishing we shall go. It's really fun and being on the Snake River with the Teton Mountains in view is amazing whether you're catching fish or not.
> 
> I am finding, more and more, that this Diver 300 is the perfect GADA watch for me. I don't need to baby it. It's not too big or too small. It's extremely comfortable on rubber. It shows me the date and time. It's accurate. It's durable. I enjoy looking down at it. It's photogenic. It looks damn good! What more do I need?
> 
> I'll still very likely get more Omegas in the future. I want a PO. I want a new sapphire sandwich Speedy. I want an all ceramic Omega. But this Diver 300 is really all I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear you, mine has become my GADA watch. The Seamaster wears perfectly.


----------



## agtprvctr

One of my favorite aspects of SMP.. sound on:



http://imgur.com/a/MBVbf0f


----------



## Ryan1881

stamonkey said:


> I sold my 2264.50 and picked up this guy. I'm a big fan so far, except for the Bond bracelet. It's a little too busy for my taste, also a bit of taper would have been nice. I plan on picking up a rubber strap sooner rather than later.


Which rubber straps are the best for the SMPC ?


----------



## John Frum

@Ryan1881
Zealande for the 2012-2017 SMPc
Omega OEM or Zealande for the 2018 model. I prefer the Omega.


----------



## stamonkey

John Frum said:


> @Ryan1881
> Zealande for the 2012-2017 SMPc
> Omega OEM or Zealande for the 2018 model. I prefer the Omega.


Zealande won't have them in stock until August it looks like. Plenty of time for me to decide which color to buy.......


----------



## Dougiebaby

Ryan1881 said:


> Which rubber straps are the best for the SMPC ?


If you want "the best" ... the RubberB fits it perfectly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arainach

Ryan1881 said:


> Which rubber straps are the best for the SMPC ?


My vote is for Zealande:


----------



## pepepatryk

Arainach said:


> My vote is for Zealande:
> 
> View attachment 15901928


I agree


----------



## Sugman

Ryan1881 said:


> Which rubber straps are the best for the SMPC ?


My Hirsch Accent works awfully well...


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## Relo60

Greetings.








Before I purchased this I specifically requested the AD for the short version rubber strap and he agreed. So much better. Total length of the strap is around 170mm.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Relo60 said:


> Greetings.
> 
> View attachment 15904858
> Before I purchased this I specifically requested the AD for the short version rubber strap and he agreed. So much better. Total length of the strap is around 170mm.
> 
> View attachment 15904857
> 
> View attachment 15904860


Didn't even know they made different sized rubber straps. Now I'm wondering which one I have, just out of curiosity.

Nice watch! I love mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Still have this on the bracelet!


















Enjoy that this is fully brushed instead of polished center links.


----------



## Relo60

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Didn't even know they made different sized rubber straps. Now I'm wondering which one I have, just out of curiosity.
> 
> Nice watch! I love mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks??


----------



## feckman

Dougiebaby said:


> If you want "the best" ... the RubberB fits it perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I may be missing something -- RubberB doesn't list Omega on their website?


----------



## navjing0614

Work watch.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## AshUK

Haven't posted for a while, but figure this might get me in the mood..!


----------



## BogdanS

+1 for PloProf










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

feckman said:


> I think I may be missing something -- RubberB doesn't list Omega on their website?


Correct, they do not. I purchased this white strap for my Rolex Daytona and their customer service informed me it would fit the SMP perfectly and sent me this picture. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feckman

Dougiebaby said:


> Correct, they do not. I purchased this white strap for my Rolex Daytona and their customer service informed me it would fit the SMP perfectly and sent me this picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to know, thanks!


----------



## stamonkey

I picked up a new to me zealande strap off of Reddit that arrived today. It really transforms the look and the fit of the watch.


----------



## boatswain

stamonkey said:


> I picked up a new to me zealande strap off of Reddit that arrived today. It really transforms the look and the fit of the watch.


The Zealandes look great on a host of SMPs


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ryan850

For the cheap version, I picked up a rubber strap off aliX for an omega smpc and it fits perfectly.


----------



## SWilly67

A little nippy out today to do some proper Seamastering and such and so on and so forth.


----------



## agtprvctr

SWilly67 said:


> A little nippy out today to do some proper Seamastering and such and so on and so forth.


That's a great shot that really shows off that particular watch!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

This has really taken over as my every day watch. I'm leaning towards the black dial Planet Ocean 43.5mm next and putting it on an Omega black rubber strap. Really just waiting for a good sale on one now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> This has really taken over as my every day watch. I'm leaning towards the black dial Planet Ocean 43.5mm next and putting it on an Omega black rubber strap. Really just waiting for a good sale on one now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really a great GADA watch! Can be dressed up with a steel bracelet for the office, and great on rubber for diving in the pool or down in the ocean!

I guess the only handicap would be a no-go for formal wear (but I definitely believe there is no watch that can truly "do it all" without compromising on some aspect.


----------



## agtprvctr

SaMaster14 said:


> Really a great GADA watch! Can be dressed up with a steel bracelet for the office, and great on rubber for diving in the pool or down in the ocean!
> 
> I guess the only handicap would be a no-go for formal wear (but I definitely believe there is no watch that can truly "do it all" without compromising on some aspect.


FWIW I wore my two tone SMP to a nice dinner and it worked out pretty well even on the rubber strap:


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

agtprvctr said:


> FWIW I wore my two tone SMP to a nice dinner and it worked out pretty well even on the rubber strap:


That's a stunner! Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

agtprvctr said:


> FWIW I wore my two tone SMP to a nice dinner and it worked out pretty well even on the rubber strap:


beautiful!


----------



## masbret

Just got the bracelet for mine and I like it, very comfortable
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

agtprvctr said:


> FWIW I wore my two tone SMP to a nice dinner and it worked out pretty well even on the rubber strap:


Oh definitely! I just don't think I could wear a true diver with a tux. But it would work for just about any other occasion!


----------



## rc2300156

The UncleSeiko US1171 has arrived. Pretty nice vintage vibe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper




----------



## agtprvctr

SaMaster14 said:


> Oh definitely! I just don't think I could wear a true diver with a tux. But it would work for just about any other occasion!


Agreed, unless you're this guy:


----------



## SaMaster14

agtprvctr said:


> Agreed, unless you're this guy:


Pretty much! I actually did wear my Spectre on a NATO with a tux for one of our law school "barrister's balls" but it was more of a joke/flex. It honestly worked, but just a bit thick.


----------



## Teeuu

Holiday weekend here. I'll probably swap straps multiple times over the next several days. We'll begin with chocolate bond. Gotta start somewhere...


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

SaMaster14 said:


> Pretty much! I actually did wear my Spectre on a NATO with a tux for one of our law school "barrister's balls" but it was more of a joke/flex. It honestly worked, but just a bit thick.


I actually think the Spectre (and 300 ) goes well with a suit. Nato or bracelet. It's very dressy. Adds a versatile, powerful, sporty edge look to your class


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Out for a run with the dog.


----------



## savetime




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman

Love how different lighting conditions completely change the look of this one. Happy hump day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

300MC









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## NewGuard84

deddelman said:


> Love how different lighting conditions completely change the look of this one. Happy hump day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always loved this watch in blue and that high sun look may be the lighting that made blue my first choice for this (among all the great looking options).

The medium light and then the low light where it is navy/midnight blue or black looking are nice balances where it is more subtle.

The question I have is: Does it tend to look the medium and lower light look most often and only that brightest blue in high and direct sunlight? That proportion of subtle and flair would work for me.

Beautiful and thanks in advance.


----------



## deddelman

NewGuard84 said:


> I have always loved this watch in blue and that high sun look may be the lighting that made blue my first choice for this (among all the great looking options).
> 
> The medium light and then the low light where it is navy/midnight blue or black looking are nice balances where it is more subtle.
> 
> The question I have is: Does it tend to look the medium and lower light look most often and only that brightest blue in high and direct sunlight? That proportion of subtle and flair would work for me.
> 
> Beautiful and thanks in advance.


Yes you've got it pretty much spot on. It looks the most vivid blue in direct sunlight, while indoors it tends to look more navy or even close to black in lower light. Putting it on the blue rubber makes the blue pop even more. I really admire all the standard colors of the Seamaster Professional, but I just couldn't deny the appeal of the classic blue. Still very much in the honeymoon phase, but the more I wear it the more I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

deddelman said:


> Yes you've got it pretty much spot on. It looks the most vivid blue in direct sunlight, while indoors it tends to look more navy or even close to black in lower light. Putting it on the blue rubber makes the blue pop even more. I really admire all the standard colors of the Seamaster Professional, but I just couldn't deny the appeal of the classic blue. Still very much in the honeymoon phase, but the more I wear it the more I love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I appreciate your comments. The AD only has the one lighting setting, so it was something I was considering more and watching for in people's posts. I agree, its like choosing the pageant winner from a group of stunning beauties. Enjoy your SMP, looks great! Cheers.


----------



## Raym0016

deddelman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!


----------



## deddelman

NewGuard84 said:


> Thank you, I appreciate your comments. The AD only has the one lighting setting, so it was something I was considering more and watching for in people's posts. I agree, its like choosing the pageant winner from a group of stunning beauties. Enjoy your SMP, looks great! Cheers.


Appreciate it! I hope you are able to pick one up for yourself, really can't go wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman

Raym0016 said:


> Looks great!


Many thanks! Really love the posts here of all the various Seamasters, new and old. Been dreaming of owning a blue SMP for longer than I care to admit and I feel beyond fortunate I can finally contribute to this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

Q: What does everyone think about the 
white dial BLUE bezel Seamaster 300??
I like the white dial black bezel.
Maybe the white dial blue bezel is even nicer.
(I like the black dial black bezel too...so confusing which to maybe get).
IF the hands on it look BLACK in most light...instead of blue...
it seems like that would be a negative.


----------



## deddelman

watchman600 said:


> Q: What does everyone think about the
> white dial BLUE bezel Seamaster 300??
> I like the white dial black bezel.
> Maybe the white dial blue bezel is even nicer.
> (I like the black dial black bezel too...so confusing which to maybe get).
> IF the hands on it look BLACK in most light...instead of blue...
> it seems like that would be a negative.


Overall I think it's a really good looking color combo. Particularly compared to some of Omega's prior Olympic special editions... I think the way the blue bezel and hands look black in some lighting conditions while blue in others (as random Rob points out in his videos) creates a really cool chameleon effect.

To your point about trying to decide between colors, my two very minor gripes with this one are 1) the Tokyo Olympics printing on the sapphire case back kind of makes it harder to enjoy the movement which rather defeats the purpose, and 2) the white dial with white lume indices lowers the legibility somewhat compared to blue/black dial (though probably negligible in reality).

Disclaimer(s): I've not seen that particular watch in person, and I generally don't like pure white dials for reasons I can't explain, just personal preference I guess.

No matter which color though, really can't go wrong with any of the SMPs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

@deddelman Thank you!
I think you are totally right...you can't go wrong.
Your blue dial and blue bezel looks AMAZING too!
I like this comment:


NewGuard84 said:


> its like choosing the pageant winner from a group of stunning beauties.


But that doesn't make it any easier to choose!
I think the answer HAS to be to go to the AD and try them all on
in person. Walk around and maybe even get out in the sunlight,
if they let (sometimes they do). ONLY in person, trying them all on,
will one of them sing out to you...hopefully, above the others.
And that's the one to get.
Maybe the best way is even 2 trips to the AD,
with the first one understood at the onset, that you will NOT be buying on this trip...
just trying them on and deciding which one you want to get.
Then, thinking about it at home and looking at some pictures 
that you took while at the AD.
And then going back to buy THE ONE.


----------



## deddelman

watchman600 said:


> @deddelman Thank you!
> I think you are totally right...you can't go wrong.
> Your blue dial and blue bezel looks AMAZING too!
> I like this comment:
> 
> But that doesn't make it any easier to choose!
> I think the answer HAS to be to go to the AD and try them all on
> in person. Walk around and maybe even get out in the sunlight,
> if they let (sometimes they do). ONLY in person, trying them all on,
> will one of them sing out to you...hopefully, above the others.
> And that's the one to get.
> Maybe the best way is even 2 trips to the AD,
> with the first one understood at the onset, that you will NOT be buying on this trip...
> just trying them on and deciding which one you want to get.
> Then, thinking about it at home and looking at some pictures
> that you took while at the AD.
> And then going back to buy THE ONE.


Thank you! Yes, most definitely it's best to try them on in person. I pretty much knew ahead of time I wanted blue, only slightly entertained the idea of black, but still I went into the boutique to see what they looked like on my wrist to be sure. Even tried an Aqua Terra for good measure (stellar watch just a lot of polished surfaces to worry about scratching). Plus the Omega folks were beyond friendly and helpful, chatted with the technician about some Russian watches he was modding at home.

I'd say go with your gut, as you said the one that sings to you. Ultimately, overthinking it too much may end up souring what should be an enjoyable experience!

I look forward to seeing what you decide, make sure to post plenty of pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

deddelman said:


> Many thanks! Really love the posts here of all the various Seamasters, new and old. Been dreaming of owning a blue SMP for longer than I care to admit and I feel beyond fortunate I can finally contribute to this thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take the plunge- they don't seem to be getting cheaper

This was $1000AUD (full set) and I paid a premium for it at the time (2007ish). They were selling from $800.

Now they are about $2000 - $2500AUD









I held off on a lot of watches over the years and regret it now.


----------



## deddelman

anonymousmoose said:


> Take the plunge- they don't seem to be getting cheaper
> 
> This was $1000AUD (full set) and I paid a premium for it at the time (2007ish). They were selling from $800.
> 
> Now they are about $2500AUD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on a lot of watches over the years and regret it now.


I did take the plunge mate! And could not be happier. I would post another pic but I seem to have hijacked this thread tonight.

More importantly, is yours the 2541.80.00 quartz that Brosnan wore in Goldeneye? Truth be told when I saw that movie was the first time I learned of Omega, or started caring about watches for that matter. No coincidence I ended up with the new SMP in blue all these years later. But that one there is what started it all for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

deddelman said:


> I did take the plunge mate! And could not be happier. I would post another pic but I seem to have hijacked this thread tonight.
> 
> More importantly, is yours the 2541.80.00 quartz that Brosnan wore in Goldeneye? Truth be told when I saw that movie was the first time I learned of Omega, or started caring about watches for that matter. No coincidence I ended up with the new SMP in blue all these years later. But that one there is what started it all for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes 2541. sorry I didn't see your follow up posts before replying to this.

Me too - 007 Goldeneye got me into luxury watches. Omegas marketing seems to have paid off.


----------



## anonymousmoose

deddelman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! A friend of mine got this model after seeming my PO









Oddly enough - my groups of friends marvel over my divers watches but not so much the Speedy









I don't blame them - seamaster's are where it's at!









Main reason I got the Speedy is - I like it enough to want one, and wanted to beat the ever increasing price hikes of used models. But I never thought I'd end up with the Racing Automatic. Came across it at an online sale when hunting for the Moonwatch.

Another fact - the SMP 2541 was the only specific Omega I set out to buy from the get-go.

I wanted a Sub but bought the PO.
I wanted a Moonwatch and bought the Racing.

My IWC is the other watch I set out to buy and got the model I first wanted.


----------



## DSZ44

Gloomy day = permanent blue lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

A rainy day in East Tennessee...


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

anonymousmoose said:


> Very nine! A friend of mine got this model after seeming my PO
> 
> Oddly enough - my groups of friends marvel over my divers watches but not so much the Speedy
> 
> I don't blame them - semesters are where it's at!
> 
> Main reason I got the Speedy is - I like it enough to want one, and wanted to beat the ever increasing price hikes of used models. But I never thought I'd end up with the Racing Automatic. Came across it at an online sale when hunting for the Moonwatch.
> 
> Another fact - the SMP 2541 was the only Omega I set out to buy from the get-go.
> 
> I wanted a Sub but bought the PO.
> I wanted a Moonwatch and bought the Racing.
> 
> My IWC is the other watch I set out to buy and got very one I first wanted.


Some interesting comments on your collection here, I wondered if you minded sharing some additional thoughts:

With your SMP, PO, IWC and Speedy, are there days when the mood will move you towards one of the divers and days when you may feel like the IWC or Speedy? Does it create a variety of equally tempting choices to move between or will the Seamasters get most wrist time and the others are more occasional wear?

I ask because I am coming at it from the other side where the Moonwatch was my first choice, but am now getting close to picking up an SMP. I am picturing reaching for either, equally as often, based on my mood and activities. Wondering if that would play out or if I would choose one more often than the other.

I have also thought of the crown brand over the years and figure a DJ or GMT may be an idea down the road. Do you think the Sub or another crown is in your future? I had thought about letting the diver space be filled by a crown but that has been getting less and less likely over the years...

Lastly, was your 2541 equipped with the laser? I hear those models are out there but are particularly rare


----------



## agtprvctr

DSZ44 said:


> Gloomy day = permanent blue lume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's another take on the same gloomy day from skyscraper theme:


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

what a dressy, masculine icon this is.


----------



## Brent L. Miller

watchman600 said:


> @deddelman Thank you!
> I think you are totally right...you can't go wrong.
> Your blue dial and blue bezel looks AMAZING too!
> I like this comment:
> 
> But that doesn't make it any easier to choose!
> I think the answer HAS to be to go to the AD and try them all on
> in person. Walk around and maybe even get out in the sunlight,
> if they let (sometimes they do). ONLY in person, trying them all on,
> will one of them sing out to you...hopefully, above the others.
> And that's the one to get.
> Maybe the best way is even 2 trips to the AD,
> with the first one understood at the onset, that you will NOT be buying on this trip...
> just trying them on and deciding which one you want to get.
> Then, thinking about it at home and looking at some pictures
> that you took while at the AD.
> And then going back to buy THE ONE.


We finally got our first model in stock a week or two ago and I personally prefer the white/blue over the white/black but both are definitely winners. I prefer the olympic branding on the casebook compared to anywhere on the dial and didn't bother me a bit. For anyone that hasn't seen one yet I did a quick video.


----------



## deddelman

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 15921140
> View attachment 15921141
> View attachment 15921142
> 
> 
> what a dressy, masculine icon this is.




Looks great!! Really nice photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

Well used









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hedet




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Seamaster accompanied me while doing a bit of yard work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey

Out on the back patio with a book, scotch, watch, and bug spray.


----------



## TylerGreen28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## geokarbou




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

hedet said:


>


We have the same collection ?

what bracelet is this? Looks like a tapered option. Can you send a couple more wrist shots of this taper and maybe a name? Doesn't look too bad!


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Relo60

Brothers??. Cheers


----------



## hedet

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> We have the same collection ?
> 
> what bracelet is this? Looks like a tapered option. Can you send a couple more wrist shots of this taper and maybe a name? Doesn't look too bad!


nice collection! haha. sent some details via PM (it's an uncle seiko holzer bracelet for those interested)


----------



## anonymousmoose

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15925696


I have never seen that one before - interesting.


----------



## GreatScott

Summer time = Strap time









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman

Early morning lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r00ski

bling ?


----------



## SaMaster14

Seamaster AT perfection!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Well, I wore this one for 5 minutes at the boutique today. Surprised how much I LOVED it! I rarely wear orange, but the orange on this and added color make it a bit more fun and unique, in my opinion (as opposed to the time and date version with blue or black dial). It is a very thick watch, but I'm a thick guy and on the rubber strap, it wears very well.

This one still has the protective film on it, so it doesn't look as awesome as it should.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Well, I wore this one for 5 minutes at the boutique today. Surprised how much I LOVED it! I rarely wear orange, but the orange on this and added color make it a bit more fun and unique, in my opinion (as opposed to the time and date version with blue or black dial). It is a very thick watch, but I'm a thick guy and on the rubber strap, it wears very well.
> 
> This one still has the protective film on it, so it doesn't look as awesome as it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That actually fits you well mate


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Well, I wore this one for 5 minutes at the boutique today. Surprised how much I LOVED it! I rarely wear orange, but the orange on this and added color make it a bit more fun and unique, in my opinion (as opposed to the time and date version with blue or black dial). It is a very thick watch, but I'm a thick guy and on the rubber strap, it wears very well.
> 
> This one still has the protective film on it, so it doesn't look as awesome as it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These massive chronograph PO's are amazing. I've see more PO's in the wild recently than other Omega's. What great about it is how sophisticated and luxurious it is, while also being massive, shiny and flex-worthy.

Omega knows how to make well-rounded watches


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Krish47 said:


> That actually fits you well mate


Thank you. I should have got a shot a bit farther away, but I can definitely pull it off!



The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> These massive chronograph PO's are amazing. I've see more PO's in the wild recently than other Omega's. What great about it is how sophisticated and luxurious it is, while also being massive, shiny and flex-worthy.
> 
> Omega knows how to make well-rounded watches


I agree. I love my Diver 300, but the PO lineup is just a bit more lux!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Well, I wore this one for 5 minutes at the boutique today. Surprised how much I LOVED it! I rarely wear orange, but the orange on this and added color make it a bit more fun and unique, in my opinion (as opposed to the time and date version with blue or black dial). It is a very thick watch, but I'm a thick guy and on the rubber strap, it wears very well.
> 
> This one still has the protective film on it, so it doesn't look as awesome as it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great mate, like yourself that bi compax colours really work.

Plus you could use the hour chrono as a second time zone I reckon.

Top shelf!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Just removed the AR coating that was scratched


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

DaveandStu said:


> Looks great mate, like yourself that bi compax colours really work.
> 
> Plus you could use the hour chrono as a second time zone I reckon.
> 
> Top shelf!
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Yeah this one has really grown on me. Using the chrono as a second time zone is cool too, and you can still also time things up to 60 minutes with the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin33

Poolmaster! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Up early as the pup needed her walk&#8230;.


----------



## NewGuard84

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Well, I wore this one for 5 minutes at the boutique today. Surprised how much I LOVED it! I rarely wear orange, but the orange on this and added color make it a bit more fun and unique, in my opinion (as opposed to the time and date version with blue or black dial). It is a very thick watch, but I'm a thick guy and on the rubber strap, it wears very well.
> 
> This one still has the protective film on it, so it doesn't look as awesome as it should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the orange touches on the black 43.5. This additional orange looks great. The texture of the orange bezel section is also cool.

The black 43.5 felt stout (but doable) at 16.5mm. The GMT, at 17.6mm, was starting to feel too thick for me. So I imagine these are tanks! But I appreciate them and those who can pull them off.

I also can't seem to like the 39.5, something about the proportions felt squished/off to me. I'm happy the fit and finish of the SMP is as nice as it is for another option but thanks for reminding me to look at the POs again 

Do you have one you're most tempted by? The variety available is great but also a challenge to choose from.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NewGuard84 said:


> I love the orange touches on the black 43.5. This additional orange looks great. The texture of the orange bezel section is also cool.
> 
> The black 43.5 felt stout (but doable) at 16.5mm. The GMT, at 17.6mm, was starting to feel too thick for me. So I imagine these are tanks! But I appreciate them and those who can pull them off.
> 
> I also can't seem to like the 39.5, something about the proportions felt squished/off to me. I'm happy the fit and finish of the SMP is as nice as it is for another option but thanks for reminding me to look at the POs again
> 
> Do you have one you're most tempted by? The variety available is great but also a challenge to choose from.


Right now I'd say this is the one I'm most tempted by. If money were no object, then the black ceramic GMT with Sedna gold, but that's about $15k USD as opposed to picking one of these up for around $7k USD.

These big watches really do well in ceramic and/or on a rubber strap, and the rubber straps with deployant buckles Omega makes are awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Right now I'd say this is the one I'm most tempted by. If money were no object, then the black ceramic GMT with Sedna gold, but that's about $15k USD as opposed to picking one of these up for around $7k USD.
> 
> These big watches really do well in ceramic and/or on a rubber strap, and the rubber straps with deployant buckles Omega makes are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ceramic and Sedna options are beautiful but as you said a different kind of commitment. I'll keep an eye out for what you choose eventually, enjoy the shopping journey.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NewGuard84 said:


> The ceramic and Sedna options are beautiful but as you said a different kind of commitment. I'll keep an eye out for what you choose eventually, enjoy the shopping journey.


Thanks! Might go to the boutique again tomorrow and take the girlfriend along as well. Right now, I'm definitely leaning towards this chrono model. Now to determine when I'll be able to actually make it happen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

2531.80 today


----------



## stamonkey

Water fight with my 4 and 2 year olds. No mercy was shown.


----------



## thxv009

Well I have 2 watches. Omega SMP on rubber and Black Bay 58. to be honest my fav watch is the 58 but currently in spain for vaccation I wore my 58 today at 33 degrees and 70% humidity and well &#8230; look at the pic. I have to say in the morning I have plenty room but my wrists swells too much. So probably need one link more (because I'm on the third adjustment) but always changing is too much for me (when weather is changing from 15 to 30 degrees in Germany).

Now I'm wearing my SMP with rubber and enjoying a nice drink. Perfect vacation watch!


































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smithsj716

Not one in my correct rotation but figured I'd dust it off for today


----------



## Dougiebaby

thxv009 said:


> Well I have 2 watches. Omega SMP on rubber and Black Bay 58. to be honest my fav watch is the 58 but currently in spain for vaccation I wore my 58 today at 33 degrees and 70% humidity and well &#8230; look at the pic. I have to say in the morning I have plenty room but my wrists swells too much. So probably need one link more (because I'm on the third adjustment) but always changing is too much for me (when weather is changing from 15 to 30 degrees in Germany).
> 
> Now I'm wearing my SMP with rubber and enjoying a nice drink. Perfect vacation watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


First, enjoy your travels! 

Question: I am contemplating adding a (blue) BB58 or a (blue) SMP to my collection (Rolex black ceramic Daytona & Batgirl). Why do you prefer the BB58 over the SMP?

Interestingly, whichever watch I would choose would be for traveling, pool/beach/boating so that I wouldn't have to worry about my Rolexes.

Thank you for your advice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thxv009

Dougiebaby said:


> First, enjoy your travels!
> 
> Question: I am contemplating adding a (blue) BB58 or a (blue) SMP to my collection (Rolex black ceramic Daytona & Batgirl). Why do you prefer the BB58 over the SMP?
> 
> Interestingly, whichever watch I would choose would be for traveling, pool/beach/boating so that I wouldn't have to worry about my Rolexes.
> 
> Thank you for your advice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because 
1. it's smaller (my wrist is 6.75)
2. it has a bracelet (I don't like the SMP bracelet but yeah in hot weather I can't wear the 58)
3. I love the classic + „boring" dial

You can't be wrong with either choice. I would wear the 58 as my daily beater and switch to Rolex on weekends (when I get a sub that's my plan). Or wearing the sub as Daily beater but switching to the rubber SMP while swimming , snorkeling etc.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day to all.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## thxv009

Dougiebaby said:


> First, enjoy your travels!
> 
> Question: I am contemplating adding a (blue) BB58 or a (blue) SMP to my collection (Rolex black ceramic Daytona & Batgirl). Why do you prefer the BB58 over the SMP?
> 
> Interestingly, whichever watch I would choose would be for traveling, pool/beach/boating so that I wouldn't have to worry about my Rolexes.
> 
> Thank you for your advice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BTW I prefer the BB58 blue over the SMP blue. My friend has a blue 58 and it looks so nice. My next watch has to be a sub, without the sub I would buy the blue BB58 as my next watch

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SWilly67

Electric Blue today.


----------



## Teeuu

A quick photo before strapping it back on & walking the dog.


----------



## SaMaster14

Enjoying the brushed steel in the summer!


----------



## Mpnunes

This has become my go to. It was my Dad's that he bought sometime around 1971. Fully restored by Omega and it's basically a new watch. Some stretch in the bracelet, but not bad for a 50 yr old watch!


----------



## benhoug

got some new shoes for my Seamaster. The Watch Steward straps are the most comfortable.


----------



## Paulsky

New member of the Diver 300 club. Amazing watch.


----------



## TJ Boogie




----------



## TJ Boogie

DaveandStu said:


> Top day to all.
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Absolute Beaut! Top day to you, and all 👍🏻


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Paulsky said:


> New member of the Diver 300 club. Amazing watch.
> View attachment 15945018
> View attachment 15945019
> View attachment 15945020


Amazing indeed! Congratulations, and enjoy!!

Rene


----------



## pdaigle

Paulsky said:


> New member of the Diver 300 club. Amazing watch.
> View attachment 15945018
> View attachment 15945019
> View attachment 15945020


You guys with this reference are just making me jealous! I really love the look of the black wave dial! Amazing watch for sure! Congrats!


----------



## TJ Boogie

pdaigle said:


> You guys with this reference are just making me jealous! I really love the look of the black wave dial! Amazing watch for sure! Congrats!


Grab a black one and join the club! 👍🏻


----------



## pdaigle

TJ Boogie said:


> Grab a black one and join the club! 👍🏻


I plan to do just that.....just gotta take care of the bank roll on the purchase and it will be done!


----------



## TJ Boogie

pdaigle said:


> I plan to do just that.....just gotta take care of the bank roll on the purchase and it will be done!


Woooooo right on!! I'm excited for you ??


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Nilsirl

I received my diver 300 yesterday and really enjoying it so far.

















Pairs well with my AT


----------



## SaMaster14

My typical "heading out to grab lunch" wrist shot!


----------



## Dougiebaby

Picked this up today. It is amazing how the dial vibrantly explodes when introduced to sunlight!



















Here she is with her new family. Air - Sea - Land










Already took a dip in the pool with her. 










I've been on a quest to find the perfect "nice beater" to wear when I don't want to wear one of my Rolexes - pool/beach/boating - yet still nice enough to be proud to wear it. For example, I'm going over to my girlfriends pool on Saturday, then we will head out to dinner, then a birthday party. I think the SMP should fit the bill ... at least until my new Cermit/Starbucks comes in.










I got, what I think is, a great deal. $3,956 out the door, brand new from AD. I already ordered an Omega NATO for her that will be delivered tomorrow. And, I have a white RubberB strap for it too. It should be fun playing around with different configurations of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Dougiebaby said:


> Picked this up today. It is amazing how the dial vibrantly explodes when introduced to sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her new family. Air - Sea - Land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already took a dip in the pool with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on a quest to find the perfect "nice beater" to wear when I don't want to wear one of my Rolexes - pool/beach/boating - yet still nice enough to be proud to wear it. For example, I'm going over to my girlfriends pool on Saturday, then we will head out to dinner, then a birthday party. I think the SMP should fit the bill ... at least until my new Cermit/Starbucks comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got, what I think is, a great deal. $3,956 out the door, brand new from AD. I already ordered an Omega NATO for her that will be delivered tomorrow. And, I have a white RubberB strap for it too. It should be fun playing around with different configurations of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GREAT collection!


----------



## watchman600

The white dial and blue ceramic bezel insert looks pretty good.
Almost nobody commented on it. Weird.
I posted a few short videos about it 2 or 3 pages back.

Loving the pictures you guys are posting.
The white dial and black.
...the black dial and black
...the blue dial and blue.
I have to make a day of going to an AD
to see them in the metal and try them all on.
The white dial with blue ceramic bezel insert 
I think is MY frontrunner.
It will be a few weeks until I am on vacation and
can focus on it. And I'm still not convinced that I want to spend
that much money on a single watch.
Thoughts?


----------



## masbret

My new "no date" Seamaster.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

watchman600 said:


> The white dial and blue ceramic bezel insert looks pretty good.
> Almost nobody commented on it. Weird.
> I posted a few short videos about it 2 or 3 pages back.
> 
> Loving the pictures you guys are posting.
> The white dial and black.
> ...the black dial and black
> ...the blue dial and blue.
> I have to make a day of going to an AD
> to see them in the metal and try them all on.
> The white dial with blue ceramic bezel insert
> I think is MY frontrunner.
> It will be a few weeks until I am on vacation and
> can focus on it. And I'm still not convinced that I want to spend
> that much money on a single watch.
> Thoughts?


Well it is a lot of money but you get a lot of watch for that money. When you think that a new Submariner with similar specs, even if marginally better, is selling for over 14K on the grey market, the only place you could actually buy one, it puts it all in perspective.


----------



## Paulsky

Dougiebaby said:


> Picked this up today. It is amazing how the dial vibrantly explodes when introduced to sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is with her new family. Air - Sea - Land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already took a dip in the pool with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on a quest to find the perfect "nice beater" to wear when I don't want to wear one of my Rolexes - pool/beach/boating - yet still nice enough to be proud to wear it. For example, I'm going over to my girlfriends pool on Saturday, then we will head out to dinner, then a birthday party. I think the SMP should fit the bill ... at least until my new Cermit/Starbucks comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got, what I think is, a great deal. $3,956 out the door, brand new from AD. I already ordered an Omega NATO for her that will be delivered tomorrow. And, I have a white RubberB strap for it too. It should be fun playing around with different configurations of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Dougie. Beautiful piece. Hell of a 'beater' for 4K. ) We're now in the same club. Is this the same girlfriend whose pics you posted a couple years ago?


----------



## Dougiebaby

Paulsky said:


> Congrats Dougie. Beautiful piece. Hell of a 'beater' for 4K. ) We're now in the same club. Is this the same girlfriend whose pics you posted a couple years ago?


Hi Paulsky,

I just saw the beautiful pics of your black beauty - congrats! Yes, we are SMP compadres!

I broke up with that girlfriend 2 1/2 months ago (March). New girlfriend.

I trust all is well for you and your wife and I wish you both continued happiness. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

masbret said:


> My new "no date" Seamaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


My fav from this seamaster generation 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Dougiebaby said:


> Hi Paulsky,
> 
> I just saw the beautiful pics of your black beauty - congrats! Yes, we are SMP compadres!
> 
> I broke up with that girlfriend 2 1/2 months ago (March). New girlfriend.
> 
> I trust all is well for you and your wife and I wish you both continued happiness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Doug. All's well on the home front. Wishing you all the best too. Don't trade this one in too quickly ?


----------



## Dougiebaby

Paulsky said:


> Thanks Doug. All's well on the home front. Wishing you all the best too. Don't trade this one in too quickly


Watch or girl? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Dougiebaby said:


> Watch or girl?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That'll be your call amigo.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Straight up and straight down










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Put a nice little shiner on the Diver today. I'm not one to care, but it is interesting how these things even happen. I don't have the slightest clue how I could have bumped the side of the lug against something without remembering it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan-LAX

This Omega Seamaster GMT (2538.20.00) aka "Great White" was my very first luxury watch purchase.

One of the best white dialed sports watches ever made. And, it's got the "true" GMT function with the independently adjustable hour hand - perfect for traveling abroad while tracking home time.

Here, it's on a hybrid rubber/leather strap I picked up on Amazon - matches perfectly with the watch.

It'll never leave my collection.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Midnight Blue in the Afternoon.


----------



## Maddog1970

Enjoying the morning on the deck, before it gets to hot!


----------



## nimzotech

Happy Father's Day.
Here is my AT 150 in 38mm.








Originally with bracelet. Swapped for EO trident with turquoise accents.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Spunwell

Dan-LAX said:


> This Omega Seamaster GMT (2538.20.00) aka "Great White" was my very first luxury watch purchase.
> 
> One of the best white dialed sports watches ever made. And, it's got the "true" GMT function with the independently adjustable hour hand - perfect for traveling abroad while tracking home time.
> 
> Here, it's on a hybrid rubber/leather strap I picked up on Amazon - matches perfectly with the watch.
> 
> It'll never leave my collection.


Nice watch I just gave mine to my son as a graduation gift. It is his birth year watch. Agreed&#8230;&#8230;.. one of the finest Omega's made.


----------



## Dougiebaby

I received my official Omega NATO strap for my new SMP. I LOVE IT! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

Dougiebaby said:


> I received my official Omega NATO strap for my new SMP. I LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's nice!


----------



## Paulsky

Picked up the OEM rubber strap today. Gives the watch a whole new vibe.


----------



## Paulsky

Light or no light this watch really looks the part.


----------



## Sugman

To me it's hard to beat the Hirsch Accent on this watch.


----------



## Paulsky

Sugman said:


> To me it's hard to beat the Hirsch Accent on this watch.
> View attachment 15954630


Looks great. How much does it cost?


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Sugman

Paulsky said:


> Looks great. How much does it cost?


Thanks. It's right at $100. It's a natural rubber strap, not silicone, PVC, etc.


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulie8777

Rejoined the club. 

I was planning to get the new Seamaster 300 - Blue, but then I saw the Seamaster 300m - Tokyo and it was all over. I find this watch stunning. I love the white dial with the blue bezel.

Came with the bracelet, but I put it on a omega leather strap with a deployment clasp.

Happy day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## anonymousmoose

paulie8777 said:


> Rejoined the club.
> 
> I was planning to get the new Seamaster 300 - Blue, but then I saw the Seamaster 300m - Tokyo and it was all over. I find this watch stunning. I love the white dial with the blue bezel.
> 
> Came with the bracelet, but I put it on a omega leather strap with a deployment clasp.
> 
> Happy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it


----------



## Sugman

Again, today. This is a killer watch.


----------



## pdaigle

Sugman said:


> Again, today. This is a killer watch.
> View attachment 15957306


Could not agree more! Fantastically killer watch!


----------



## iuprof

AshUK said:


> Haven't posted for a while, but figure this might get me in the mood..!


I. Want. One. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

pdaigle said:


> Could not agree more! Fantastically killer watch!


Thank you. I think if I had to get rid of every watch but one, this would be a true contender for the keeper.


----------



## pdaigle

Sugman said:


> Thank you, sir. I think if I had to get rid of every watch but one, this would be a true contender for the keeper.


You're welcome! If I didn't like the variety of watches in my collection, as well as not wanting to let go of the Bond Seamaster and 2500 reference Planet Ocean, I would already have that reference. Just patiently waiting for my watch-purchase budget to rise more. ;-)

BTW - the Hirsch strap looks really good on it too....looks like it was made to be an OEM. I really like that diamond pattern on the strap.


----------



## loki1080

Need some bezel opinions for my go to summer watch. Blue bond or the original silver bezel for my Electric Blue? Just picked up the tropic strap and now I can't decide which bezel I like better!
















Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation

loki1080 said:


> Need some bezel opinions for my go to summer watch. Blue bond or the original silver bezel for my Electric Blue? Just picked up the tropic strap and now I can't decide which bezel I like better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


Original


----------



## Titan II

loki1080 said:


> Need some bezel opinions for my go to summer watch. Blue bond or the original silver bezel for my Electric Blue? Just picked up the tropic strap and now I can't decide which bezel I like better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


With the blue Tropic I like the silver bezel...helps to break up all the blue.

René


----------



## Paulsky

Really enjoying this bad boy


----------



## Dougiebaby

Off to the pool 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

SMPC Mid Size.


----------



## D6AMIA6N




----------



## Sambation




----------



## SSMOKE

D6AMIA6N said:


> View attachment 15960067


Nice to see a picture taken from a little further back. I just hit SEND (payment) on my computer and I will be counting the minutes until mine arrives!!!


----------



## D6AMIA6N

SSMOKE said:


> Nice to see a picture taken from a little further back. I just hit SEND (payment) on my computer and I will be counting the minutes until mine arrives!!!


Totally agree and that's why I posted them. I searched for hours to see if the watch would fit my barely seven inch wrist. No issues whatsoever!


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjb3

Mondo Shizmo said:


> SMPC Mid Size.


Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

I'll be honest, I did some watch collection soul searching in the various stages of quarantine. Had a Tag, an Omega, a Tudor, 2 Rolexes and 2 IWCs. Ultimately, the only two I kept and really spoke to me were the IWCs and this beauty. First every buy back, albeit in a different color.


----------



## rc2300156

EyeDoubleYouSee said:


> I'll be honest, I did some watch collection soul searching in the various stages of quarantine. Had a Tag, an Omega, a Tudor, 2 Rolexes and 2 IWCs. Ultimately, the only two I kept and really spoke to me were the IWCs and this beauty. First every buy back, albeit in a different color.
> 
> View attachment 15960588


Great watch and pic @EyeDoubleYouSee. What color was your first one? I have a 1999 blue bond, and unable to decide the new one between the black, the blue, or the white....


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

rc2300156 said:


> Great watch and pic @EyeDoubleYouSee. What color was your first one? I have a 1999 blue bond, and unable to decide the new one between the black, the blue, or the white....


I had the blue the first time. I went white this time because my other daily is a blue watch


----------



## NewGuard84

EyeDoubleYouSee said:


> I had the blue the first time. I went white this time because my other daily is a blue watch


Your comments here are interesting, thank you. Would you mind commenting further on your thoughts on the blue vs. white and why you parted with the blue originally? If your other daily watch was not blue, would you gone back to blue or still got the white? I know it's all personal, I just like hearing people's thoughts when they are making these choices, particularly with a watch where all the variations are so nice.


----------



## swissra




----------



## TJ Boogie

EyeDoubleYouSee said:


> I'll be honest, I did some watch collection soul searching in the various stages of quarantine. Had a Tag, an Omega, a Tudor, 2 Rolexes and 2 IWCs. Ultimately, the only two I kept and really spoke to me were the IWCs and this beauty. First every buy back, albeit in a different color.


What a great nato for the white!


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

TJ Boogie said:


> What a great nato for the white!


Thanks. To be honest, I have been predominantly wearing the rubber strap (I had the bracelet on my last one and didn't care for it) but that NATO is great. It's like a billion degrees here anyway, so I'm all about the summer straps


----------



## TJ Boogie

EyeDoubleYouSee said:


> Thanks. To be honest, I have been predominantly wearing the rubber strap (I had the bracelet on my last one and didn't care for it) but that NATO is great.


Ditto,the rubber strap, and a black Omega nato. I should admit, I've grown keen on the bracelet (I didn't think I would).


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

TJ Boogie said:


> Ditto,the rubber strap, and a black Omega nato. I should admit, I've grown keen on the bracelet (I didn't think I would).


There was a lot to like about the execution, but ultimately I didn't care for the look of it. It probably has my favorite micro adjustment clasp to be honest, and I've had the Sub.


----------



## TJ Boogie

EyeDoubleYouSee said:


> There was a lot to like about the execution, but ultimately I didn't care for the look of it. It probably has my favorite micro adjustment clasp to be honest, and I've had the Sub.


Agreed and well said 👍🏻


----------



## nimzotech

Cheers mates!








Some macro shots.

















Depending on the light - the blue dial changes from dark navy to light blue.
Not getting bored of this one anytime soon.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## TJ Boogie

nimzotech said:


> Cheers mates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some macro shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the light - the blue dial changes from dark navy to light blue.
> Not getting bored of this one anytime soon.
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


Cheers! Absolute beauty!


----------



## D3V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

NewGuard84 said:


> Your comments here are interesting, thank you. Would you mind commenting further on your thoughts on the blue vs. white and why you parted with the blue originally? If your other daily watch was not blue, would you gone back to blue or still got the white? I know it's all personal, I just like hearing people's thoughts when they are making these choices, particularly with a watch where all the variations are so nice.


Honestly, I parted ways with the blue one to fund other potential pieces. Ultimately, I did okay because my Rolex models made money.

As far as "would I buy the blue or the white?", I would probably go white because of how much loved the color scheme.

For reference, my first piece ever was the McLaren racing Tag Heuer Formula 1 when I got my first big promotion










I grew out of it from a watch fan perspective, but I still love that color scheme.


----------



## anonymousmoose

EyeDoubleYouSee said:


> For reference, my first piece ever was the McLaren racing Tag Heuer Formula 1 when I got my first big promotion
> 
> View attachment 15962474
> 
> 
> I grew out of it from a watch fan perspective, but I still love that color scheme.


Mine says hello - previous generation. Like the hands better on yours, but the dial on mine.


----------



## Dougiebaby

NewGuard84 said:


> Your comments here are interesting, thank you. Would you mind commenting further on your thoughts on the blue vs. white and why you parted with the blue originally? If your other daily watch was not blue, would you gone back to blue or still got the white? I know it's all personal, I just like hearing people's thoughts when they are making these choices, particularly with a watch where all the variations are so nice.


I went in opposite direction. I had the white SMP last summer, but now have the blue.

I thought the white was beautiful, but as much as I tried, I guess I'm just not a white dial guy. They are too flat for me. Also, one thing I love about the SMPs are that the hands are quite bold and easily read. The black hands on the white look so thin.

The blue dial for me has so much more depth and multiple personalities depending on the light source.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Teeuu

The date's wrong but the photo's fresh


----------



## pdaigle

Teeuu said:


> The date's wrong but the photo's fresh
> View attachment 15963634


Like the watch and the old school mechanical IBM keyboard.....amazingly everyone is going back to mechanical keyboards!


----------



## Teeuu

pdaigle said:


> Like the watch and the old school mechanical IBM keyboard.....amazingly everyone is going back to mechanical keyboards!


This one is from 1991. I have two other Model M and a big 122 key Model F, which is a great keyboard with a typing feel which can only be described as luxurious as long as you have a desk which can support the weight .


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NewGuard84

EyeDoubleYouSee said:


> Honestly, I parted ways with the blue one to fund other potential pieces. Ultimately, I did okay because my Rolex models made money.
> 
> As far as "would I buy the blue or the white?", I would probably go white because of how much loved the color scheme.
> 
> For reference, my first piece ever was the McLaren racing Tag Heuer Formula 1 when I got my first big promotion
> 
> View attachment 15962474
> 
> 
> I grew out of it from a watch fan perspective, but I still love that color scheme.


Thank you for the further comments, I appreciate them. I can see the white/black having a special context for you. In its own more subdued way, the white dial makes me think of whitecaps, arctic waters and shore break and the red accents also pop nicely. It tempts me by how crisp and clean it looks. I hope you enjoy it this summer.



Dougiebaby said:


> I went in opposite direction. I had the white SMP last summer, but now have the blue.
> 
> I thought the white was beautiful, but as much as I tried, I guess I'm just not a white dial guy. They are too flat for me. Also, one thing I love about the SMPs are that the hands are quite bold and easily read. The black hands on the white look so thin.
> 
> The blue dial for me has so much more depth and multiple personalities depending on the light source.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for these comments also Dougie. Although I find all of the variations tempting for different reasons (except perhaps the Beijing) the blue has always spoke to me most and has been the way I thought of this watch since the mid 90's. The chameleon blue and the waves in the sun... you can't unsee those looks.

I've been picturing it as a summer, trip, lake, pool, etc. watch and I have lived vicariously through many posts here, including yours. I'm down to confirming I'll order on bracelet with OEM rubber on the side and some other OEM goodies for my Speedy.

One man's "beater" is another man's wedding gift and second dream Omega . I did appreciate a collector like you adding it alongside those special Rolexes. I hope the watches, pools, parties and lady friend treat you well this summer.

I appreciate everyone's comments here and the willingness to humor me with thoughtful responses before I actually join the club. Thanks again and I will leave you in peace until I join.

Steve


----------



## D6AMIA6N

I’m not a bracelet guy and anticipated removing the bracelet immediately, but after sizing, I really like it! Wears perfectly on my wrist. The ability to adjust on the fly is great too.


----------



## Titan II

Sambation said:


> View attachment 15963521


That looks swell!! Is that the leather strap that came with the watch?

René


----------



## Sambation

Titan II said:


> That looks swell!! Is that the leather strap that came with the watch?
> 
> René


Indeed it is, great match and it's very very comfy and pliable

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Spectre on the NTTD NATO!


----------



## Titan II

SaMaster14 said:


> Spectre on the NTTD NATO!


You can't just go mixing up watches and straps from different Bond movies all willy nilly like!!😳

Just kidding! That looks great as well.😎👍

René


----------



## SaMaster14

Titan II said:


> You can't just go mixing up watches and straps from different Bond movies all willy nilly like!!
> 
> Just kidding! That looks great as well.
> 
> René


Hahaha, thank you!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## D6AMIA6N




----------



## Krish47

Weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

NewGuard84 said:


> Thank you for the further comments, I appreciate them. I can see the white/black having a special context for you. In its own more subdued way, the white dial makes me think of whitecaps, arctic waters and shore break and the red accents also pop nicely. It tempts me by how crisp and clean it looks. I hope you enjoy it this summer.
> 
> Thanks for these comments also Dougie. Although I find all of the variations tempting for different reasons (except perhaps the Beijing) the blue has always spoke to me most and has been the way I thought of this watch since the mid 90's. The chameleon blue and the waves in the sun... you can't unsee those looks.
> 
> I've been picturing it as a summer, trip, lake, pool, etc. watch and I have lived vicariously through many posts here, including yours. I'm down to confirming I'll order on bracelet with OEM rubber on the side and some other OEM goodies for my Speedy.
> 
> One man's "beater" is another man's wedding gift and second dream Omega . I did appreciate a collector like you adding it alongside those special Rolexes. I hope the watches, pools, parties and lady friend treat you well this summer.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's comments here and the willingness to humor me with thoughtful responses before I actually join the club. Thanks again and I will leave you in peace until I join.
> 
> Steve


I went to Omega boutique this Saturday.

Almost 2 years after the last time I saw the black and blue versions in flesh.

I thought my preference was

1) Blue - More dynamic than black, "the original one". Sexy and subtle like the first version.
2) Black - The more versatile. Black fits all. Do not age. 
3) White - I was not sure. Maybe white wouldn't be so versatile to dress up or down, and I could wear less because of that.

After the visit:

1) White - OMG, this is f*king insane. It's a completely different watch, in a category of its own.
2) Black - It's awesome. The most versatile, but shines a little bit too much, in comparison with the white.
3) Blue - As I have the 2531.80, I really prefer the "old" blue. It's definitely not subtle.

Now, I want to have the Tokyo 2020 - white and blue - in my hands. I suspect it will be awesome, but a little too much.

Let's see... Between the white and the Black, I'm still not decided enough to pull the trigger.

My 2531.80 still is the king


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## watchman600

rc2300156 said:


> I went to Omega boutique this Saturday.
> 
> Almost 2 years after the last time I saw the black and blue versions in flesh.
> 
> I thought my preference was
> 
> 1) Blue - More dynamic than black, "the original one". Sexy and subtle like the first version.
> 2) Black - The more versatile. Black fits all. Do not age.
> 3) White - I was not sure. Maybe white wouldn't be so versatile to dress up or down, and I could wear less because of that.
> 
> After the visit:
> 
> 1) White - OMG, this is f*king insane. It's a completely different watch, in a category of its own.
> 2) Black - It's awesome. The most versatile, but shines a little bit too much, in comparison with the white.
> 3) Blue - As I have the 2531.80, I really prefer the "old" blue. It's definitely not subtle.
> 
> Now, I want to have the Tokyo 2020 - white and blue - in my hands. I suspect it will be awesome, but a little too much.


I will be taking my own visit to the AD soon.
I just have to plan out the best day to do it and the best AD to go to.
It sounds like a lot of fun!
I expect the (Tokyo) white dial and blue ceramic bezel insert and blue hands 
to be my favorite.
But I will try on the white dial and black ceramic bezel insert & black hands
and the black dial, black bezel insert, black hands
and maybe the Planet Ocean too.


----------



## wakemanna4

It's been nothing by these two lately. Really feeling like I could be happy with a two watch collection at the moment.


----------



## untimely

My favorite watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMass

My new (old) saved for dress occasions 👍👗


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## watchman600

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 15967934


Looks weird with it all wet, while you are dry in your car.
I guess you are being artistic.
But great watch.


----------



## thxv009

rc2300156 said:


> I went to Omega boutique this Saturday.
> 
> Almost 2 years after the last time I saw the black and blue versions in flesh.
> 
> I thought my preference was
> 
> 1) Blue - More dynamic than black, "the original one". Sexy and subtle like the first version.
> 2) Black - The more versatile. Black fits all. Do not age.
> 3) White - I was not sure. Maybe white wouldn't be so versatile to dress up or down, and I could wear less because of that.
> 
> After the visit:
> 
> 1) White - OMG, this is f*king insane. It's a completely different watch, in a category of its own.
> 2) Black - It's awesome. The most versatile, but shines a little bit too much, in comparison with the white.
> 3) Blue - As I have the 2531.80, I really prefer the "old" blue. It's definitely not subtle.
> 
> Now, I want to have the Tokyo 2020 - white and blue - in my hands. I suspect it will be awesome, but a little too much.
> 
> Let's see... Between the white and the Black, I'm still not decided enough to pull the trigger.
> 
> My 2531.80 still is the king


I was at omega Munich on Saturday and was hyped to finally see the white one. They had one on bracelet and idk but in RL I don't like it. Maybe because the bracelet idk. I like the blue when it's nearly black, in sunlight it's way too bright for me. I don't like the bracelet too in comparison to my tappering BB58 bracelet (just missing micro adjustment)

My currently only problem with the SMP: the BB58 is my daily driver because of the steel bracelet and every time I put on my SMP it feels wayyyy too big for me. But like the rubber in the summer time&#8230;


















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

So dang hot here that I almost forgot to post&#8230;&#8230;SMP on zealande&#8230;..


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> So dang hot here that I almost forgot to post&#8230;&#8230;SMP on zealande&#8230;..
> 
> View attachment 15968240


That looks great on the Zealande! Have to also handled the oem rubber strap?

You guys hanging in okay, Clayton? I heard 41 - 42 degrees out your way today.

Rene


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Titan II said:


> That looks great on the Zealande! Have to also handled the oem rubber strap?
> 
> You guys hanging in okay, Clayton? I heard 41 - 42 degrees out your way today.
> 
> Rene


Got up to 111 Fahrenheit here today! Tomorrow it will start cooling down for us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Titan II said:


> That looks great on the Zealande! Have to also handled the oem rubber strap?
> 
> You guys hanging in okay, Clayton? I heard 41 - 42 degrees out your way today.
> 
> Rene


i haven't handled the OEM Rene, but my AD keeps telling me how wonderful it is!

&#8230;&#8230;.and the weather&#8230;&#8230;oh my&#8230;..we hit "feels like 50", with a posted temp of 39&#8230;&#8230;

Thankfully, when we got our Kilo girl (American Akita) back in 2015, we also got central air installed, to help her in the summer months - which back then were a balmy 30ish for a few days!

one of the best investments I have ever made, and have been keeping my place at a steady 19c for the last 4 days!

Miss Kilo keeping cool on her couch!

.


----------



## Maddog1970

&#8230;&#8230;cooler here today, subjectively at leas, with a high of 35c "feels like 41c"&#8230;.

wearing the SMP again, with something new arriving today, FedEx willing!


----------



## Titan II

Maddog1970 said:


> i haven't handled the OEM Rene, but my AD keeps telling me how wonderful it is!
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;.and the weather&#8230;&#8230;oh my&#8230;..we hit "feels like 50", with a posted temp of 39&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> Thankfully, when we got our Kilo girl (American Akita) back in 2015, we also got central air installed, to help her in the summer months - which back then were a balmy 30ish for a few days!
> 
> one of the best investments I have ever made, and have been keeping my place at a steady 19c for the last 4 days!
> 
> Miss Kilo keeping cool on her couch!
> 
> .
> View attachment 15968841


Central air...you guys are lucky.

No such luck here. Thankful to be spending most of the day at work where we do have AC. No central air at home, but the garage is nice and cool.

We picked up a puppy on Friday and keeping him cool has been a chore. As mentioned, most of our time is spent in the garage, where Milo likes to cool his belly on the concrete floor. When he has to be in the house we keep him in the kitchen on the tiled floor, and he has a fan to help keep him cool.










I can't let Milo see that Kilo has her own couch. ?

I can't wait to hear more about your new arrival.

René


----------



## Ryan1881

On the Omega 2012 SMPC is the 12,3,6,9 markers a different hue compared to the others?


----------



## Batchelor22

Not for everyone I know, but pretty near perfect for me. Love this new addition, just have to track down a rubber strap now.


----------



## brash47

I love that watch and will probably get one

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

thxv009 said:


> I was at omega Munich on Saturday and was hyped to finally see the white one. They had one on bracelet and idk but in RL I don't like it. Maybe because the bracelet idk. I like the blue when it's nearly black, in sunlight it's way too bright for me. I don't like the bracelet too in comparison to my tappering BB58 bracelet (just missing micro adjustment)
> 
> My currently only problem with the SMP: the BB58 is my daily driver because of the steel bracelet and every time I put on my SMP it feels wayyyy too big for me. But like the rubber in the summer time&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Is that the black rubber on the blue SMP?
Looks rear, was thinking of doing that. Would you have more photos / wrist shots in different lighting conditions ?

Congrats !

Edit : looking again I guess it's the black one ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

watchman600 said:


> Looks weird with it all wet, while you are dry in your car.
> I guess you are being artistic.
> But great watch.


got caught in the rain with the window down and the AC out&#8230;. Had to capitalize !


----------



## thxv009

tbensous said:


> Is that the black rubber on the blue SMP?
> Looks rear, was thinking of doing that. Would you have more photos / wrist shots in different lighting conditions ?
> 
> Congrats !
> 
> Edit : looking again I guess it's the black one ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the Black SMP

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

2254 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Sugman

On a new Hirsch Carbon. The quick-change spring bars are nice for changing from this one to my Hirsch Accent.








On the Accent...








A simple way to add some variety to a wonderful watch...


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper




----------



## jkpa

I’m strongly consider the latest version in blue on bracelet. Would make a nice team with the Speedy Pro.

what say you?


----------



## Batchelor22

jkpa said:


> I'm strongly consider the latest version in blue on bracelet. Would make a nice team with the Speedy Pro.
> 
> what say you?


if you have a Speedy Pro, go blue!


----------



## gameli

Love this watch! Please excuse the hairy arms.


----------



## watchman600

gameli said:


> View attachment 15973055
> Love this watch! Please excuse the hairy arms.


Beautiful. Is this the rubber strap it comes with?
Is it very comfortable? Do you prefer it over the bracelet?


----------



## masbret

I love this watch!
















Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

masbret said:


> I love this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The 43.5mm?


----------



## masbret

JLittle said:


> The 43.5mm?


Yes, ceramic and titanium.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

masbret said:


> I love this watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I love that version! 

Enjoy


----------



## gameli

watchman600 said:


> Beautiful. Is this the rubber strap it comes with?
> Is it very comfortable? Do you prefer it over the bracelet?


Thanks! Yes, that's the rubber strap it comes on. I just didn't like the bracelet. It doesn't taper and the brushed / polished mixture didn't do it for me. I bought a bracelet from uncle Seiko that looks great, but I just love the high contrast of the black strap with white dial.


----------



## FJR1971

gameli said:


> Thanks! Yes, that's the rubber strap it comes on. I just didn't like the bracelet. It doesn't taper and the brushed / polished mixture didn't do it for me. I bought a bracelet from uncle Seiko that looks great, but I just love the high contrast of the black strap with white dial.
> View attachment 15973351


that is such a good combo. How is the fit?
Uncle Seiko is coming out with solid end link versions soon and I think I will wait for that to come out.


----------



## rc2300156

Mine got an Uncle Seiko too. Despite I love the original bracelet, this brings me a nice vintage vibe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## gameli

FJR1971 said:


> that is such a good combo. How is the fit?
> Uncle Seiko is coming out with solid end link versions soon and I think I will wait for that to come out.


The fit is great. I had to mess with the end links a little bit to get the fit right, but now they feel totally solid. I wrapped them with a microfiber cloth and used needle nose pliers to adjust them, since they're hollow. For the price, they're great quality. I'm very happy with the rubber strap and uncle Seiko bracelet combo.
I was also able to use the same end links to put a vintage speedy bracelet on it (one I bought for my FOIS). I don't have a great picture of it, but you can kind of see it here.


----------



## SaMaster14

"No Time for Spectre"? "Spectre, Time to Die"??


----------



## Paulsky

Wishing everyone a nice cool weekend.


----------



## snikerdewdle

Hey! I picked up a Bleu Seamaster Diver 300m on the rubber strap and was thinking about adding the OEM bracelet in the future, does anyone know how much they are?


----------



## John Frum

snikerdewdle said:


> Hey! I picked up a Bleu Seamaster Diver 300m on the rubber strap and was thinking about adding the OEM bracelet in the future, does anyone know how much they are?


$760 US


----------



## snikerdewdle

Thanks! I think I'll grab an Uncle Seiko for the time being. Now to decide which one lol.


----------



## sickondivers

#AT


----------



## FJR1971

snikerdewdle said:


> Thanks! I think I'll grab an Uncle Seiko for the time being. Now to decide which one lol.


He has a version coming with solid end links. I'm thinking about waiting for that.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Happy 4th of July to all my fellow countrymen. And wishing a wonderful weekend to all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman

Right at home on the lake. Happy 4th weekend everybody!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

snikerdewdle said:


> Thanks! I think I'll grab an Uncle Seiko for the time being. Now to decide which one lol.


I'd wait for the solid endlink one if I were you. Otherwise, get the oem. It's always nice to have the one designed for the watch and has that great clasp. The adjustable clasp makes a HUGE difference.

Since it's summertime, put your dollars away anyway. The rubber is far more comfortable in the heat.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## D6AMIA6N




----------



## Bobthekelpy

New OEM rubber strap.

I think the Zealande strap was more comfy, but the OEM is the better fit.


----------



## twentytwomonk

Bobthekelpy said:


> New OEM rubber strap.
> 
> I think the Zealande strap was more comfy, but the OEM is the better fit.


Interesting. I felt just the opposite. I've had the Zealande on my 41mm and I finally found the OEM rubber strap for a deal, so I grabbed it. The fit, at least on my wrist, is nowhere near as good. I really wanted to like it, but comfortwise, it just didn't hold a candle to the Zealande.


----------



## Bobthekelpy

twentytwomonk said:


> Interesting. I felt just the opposite. I've had the Zealande on my 41mm and I finally found the OEM rubber strap for a deal, so I grabbed it. The fit, at least on my wrist, is nowhere near as good. I really wanted to like it, but comfortwise, it just didn't hold a candle to the Zealande.


We're in agreement. I think the Zealande strap is more comfortable.

The OEM strap fits the watch better. I could have explained that better in my post. The Zealande strap on my 300m always had slight gaps near the case/bezel, but I used the same strap and fitted to a 2541.80 that I had and it fitted that watch perfectly without gaps. Just manufacturing tolerances I guess..

I picked up this OEM one for free (I bought a new Speedy and got them to throw it in), so no complaints.

I love the look on the rubber strap though.


----------



## twentytwomonk

Bobthekelpy said:


> We're in agreement. I think the Zealande strap is more comfortable.
> 
> The OEM strap fits the watch better. I could have explained that better in my post. The Zealande strap on my 300m always had slight gaps near the case/bezel, but I used the same strap and fitted to a 2541.80 that I had and it fitted that watch perfectly without gaps. Just manufacturing tolerances I guess..
> 
> I picked up this OEM one for free (I bought a new Speedy and got them to throw it in), so no complaints.
> 
> I love the look on the rubber strap though.


I think the biggest reason for that is the differences in the holes/spacing they use for the spring bars. There is definitely more room for the spring bars on the Zealande strap, which makes it infinitely easier to install, but the tolerances with the case aren't quite as tight. I had a monster of a time trying to install the OEM Omega strap on my SMPc without doing serious work on the springbars.


----------



## Nolander

Just got this today.


----------



## Dougiebaby

I may be a fan 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Nolander said:


> Just got this today.





Dougiebaby said:


> I may be a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, guys!!
I plan to order this model tomorrow. How do you like yours?


----------



## Nolander

I’ve only had it a few hours, but love it so far. It’s kind if a re-buy as I had the original blue wave in the 90s.


----------



## Dougiebaby

jkpa said:


> Nice, guys!!
> I plan to order this model tomorrow. How do you like yours?


I purchased mine to be a(very) nice "beater" to take to pool/beach/boating/travel. I don't mean that to sound pretentious, as I first tried a G-Shock, then a Citizens Pro Diver, but they just didn't seem special enough. So I got the SMP. I do love it. And since it is brushed (unlike my Rolex Daytona and GMT) I don't have to worry so much about it in those environments. Plus, it's still perfect to be a nice casual/dress piece for travel.

It could easily be a perfect single watch collection as it is awesome on bracelet, NATO, and rubber.

I can highly recommend it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.b27

The only Omega I own at the moment. Have it since 2014.


----------



## anonymousmoose

Abhishek.b27 said:


> The only Omega I own at the moment. Have it since 2014.
> 
> View attachment 15981580


and one of the best there is!


----------



## Skullkrusher

For the first time I've acquired one of my dream watches, or "grails" if you like. A Seamaster, in it's summeriest configuration with the white dial and rubber strap. I sold off my three other mechanical watches (two Seikos and a Longines) and I'm keeping this as my only watch. It was a bit weird at first, getting rid of my other watches, but whenever I look at my Seamaster I immediately forget them, haha.


----------



## Titan II

Skullkrusher said:


> For the first time I've acquired one of my dream watches, or "grails" if you like. A Seamaster, in it's summeriest configuration with the white dial and rubber strap. I sold off my three other mechanical watches (two Seikos and a Longines) and I'm keeping this as my only watch. It was a bit weird at first, getting rid of my other watches, but whenever I look at my Seamaster I immediately forget them, haha.
> 
> View attachment 15984234


Congratulations on acquiring your grail watch! Once you start making some memories with it you won't feel quite as bad about your departed watches. Enjoy!!

René


----------



## Skullkrusher

Titan II said:


> Congratulations on acquiring your grail watch! Once you start making some memories with it you won't feel quite as bad about your departed watches. Enjoy!!
> 
> René


Thanks, René! Yes I'm sure I will think about my old watches even less as time passes. I wouldn't feel good about them collecting dust in my closet either!


----------



## Paulsky

The dial on these watches is mesmerizing


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Seamaster by the sea shore.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Bobthekelpy said:


> Seamaster by the sea shore.
> 
> View attachment 15984850


Say that 5 times fast!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## seminolsito

Here´s mine


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Nolander




----------



## deepsea03

I'm liking the new casual fridays we have at work....


----------



## John Frum

Black on PhenomeNato NTTD


----------



## Jpstepancic

.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Nolander said:


>


wow that color! does it really go from dark navy to that pelagos style royal blue?


----------



## Nolander

Jpstepancic said:


> wow that color! does it really go from dark navy to that pelagos style royal blue?


Yes, it does. I just took that sitting in my car with sunlight, no editing of the photo.


----------



## SSMOKE

My first Omega!! A few things. For those unfamiliar with Omega I recommend researching its' history. It is very interesting IMO. The watch looks fantastic! The HEV is legendary and I would not like the watch as much without it. The black dial is nice and the laser cut waves are more visible on black than white, but 1. I already have a black dial diver. 2. White dial, black bezel? Three letters - P. O. P. - POP! 3. When watching YouTube videos with black & white pictured next to one another, I always favored the white. Downloading and printing the MASTER CHRONOMETER results is super gratifying. Surprisingly, I really like the non tapered bracelet. For me and my 6 5/8" wrist anything less than 20 mm is a deal breaker. 22 to 20 would be my first choice. 20 mm non tapered is surprisingly likable. 20 to18 NO BUENO. Never thought that I would type this but I really like the sound of the bracelet. I have no idea why, but when taking off and putting on the watch, the sound of the bracelet is super cool. The bezel is awesome and super tight. Lume looks super cool for a little while, but it is not necessarily effective. I sleep when it is dark so I do not care. I will take really good care of this watch while at the same time wear it vigorously nearly every day. I'm out in the sun a lot so the non fading, ceramic bezel and dial were persuasive for me to make the purchase. Not sure why Omega does not sponsor a Formula 1 team and I wish that they did. I like big watches and while some say this is too big, I disagree. Again, my wrist is 6 5/8" and I wouldn't mind if the watch was bigger.


----------



## JLittle

SSMOKE said:


> View attachment 15989340
> 
> My first Omega!! A few things. For those unfamiliar with Omega I recommend researching its' history. It is very interesting IMO. The watch looks fantastic! The HEV is legendary and I would not like the watch as much without it. The black dial is nice and the laser cut waves are more visible on black than white, but 1. I already have a black dial diver. 2. White dial, black bezel? Three letters - P. O. P. - POP! 3. When watching YouTube videos with black & white pictured next to one another, I always favored the white. Downloading and printing the MASTER CHRONOMETER results is super gratifying. Surprisingly, I really like the non tapered bracelet. For me and my 6 5/8" wrist anything less than 20 mm is a deal breaker. 22 to 20 would be my first choice. 20 mm non tapered is surprisingly likable. 20 to18 NO BUENO. Never thought that I would type this but I really like the sound of the bracelet. I have no idea why, but when taking off and putting on the watch, the sound of the bracelet is super cool. The bezel is awesome and super tight. Lume looks super cool for a little while, but it is not necessarily effective. I sleep when it is dark so I do not care. I will take really good care of this watch while at the same time wear it vigorously nearly every day. I'm out in the sun a lot so the non fading, ceramic bezel and dial were persuasive for me to make the purchase. Not sure why Omega does not sponsor a Formula 1 team and I wish that they did. I like big watches and while some say this is too big, I disagree. Again, my wrist is 6 5/8" and I wouldn't mind if the watch was bigger.


Congrats! Beautiful watch and it fits great.


----------



## oso2276

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk[/IMG]


----------



## lo_scrivano

Can I request a few members to post their pre-ceramic SMP with rubber straps? I want to get a blue rubber strap for my 2220.80.


----------



## Skullkrusher

SSMOKE said:


> . Not sure why Omega does not sponsor a Formula 1 team and I wish that they did.


Couldn't agree more! Ideally they would sponsor my favourite team (Red Bull), but I could see them partner up with Aston Martin. Beautiful watch, btw. I have the same one, I just wear it on a rubber strap instead of the bracelet. The bracelet is really high quality, but I just love rubber straps too much, and the OEM one is excellent.


----------



## rc2300156

lo_scrivano said:


> Can I request a few members to post their pre-ceramic SMP with rubber straps? I want to get a blue rubber strap for my 2220.80.


Not original, I bought to be sure it's not my cup of tea, but maybe can help you.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

SSMOKE said:
"Not sure why Omega does not sponsor a Formula 1 team and I wish that they did."



Skullkrusher said:


> Couldn't agree more! Ideally they would sponsor my favourite team (Red Bull), but I could see them partner up with Aston Martin. Beautiful watch, btw. I have the same one, I just wear it on a rubber strap instead of the bracelet. The bracelet is really high quality, but I just love rubber straps too much, and the OEM one is excellent.


I too would love to see this! But I think since Rolex is the official timekeeper of the race and Tag is on various cars along with IWC at Mercedes, Oris at Williams, Richard Mille at McLaren and Hublot at Ferrari it kind of leaves you with not many other options for sponsor placement for what is an already crowded watch sponsor sport. But still....I'm with you two and would love to see Omega pick up Schumacher's son like his father and at least have a Speedmaster placement.


----------



## Jpstepancic

Jpstepancic said:


> wow that color! does it really go from dark navy to that pelagos style royal blue?


You may have just swayed me from a Pelagos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

rc2300156 said:


> Not original, I bought to be sure it's not my cup of tea, but maybe can help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you didn't like it? Went back to bracelet?


----------



## anonymousmoose

pdaigle said:


> SSMOKE said:
> "Not sure why Omega does not sponsor a Formula 1 team and I wish that they did."
> 
> I too would love to see this! But I think since Rolex is the official timekeeper of the race and Tag is on various cars along with IWC at Mercedes, Oris at Williams, Richard Mille at McLaren and Hublot at Ferrari it kind of leaves you with not many other options for sponsor placement for what is an already crowded watch sponsor sport. But still....I'm with you two and would love to see Omega pick up Schumacher's son like his father and at least have a Speedmaster placement.


I say keep the sponsorship away from a team or car make. Maybe sponsor an entire event. I prefer to keep sports rivalry out of watches. Honouring greats, like Schumacher, is different. Or trying one particular watch to a car (like the Benz AMG IWC special edition) is ok.

I don't want my watch brand being tied to a team or car I may not like.


----------



## rc2300156

lo_scrivano said:


> So you didn't like it? Went back to bracelet?


The closed angle of the rubber strap doesn't work well on my flat wrist.

It always back to the bracelet 










No option gets more than one week before I return to the original one.


----------



## brash47

anonymousmoose said:


> I say keep the sponsorship away from a team or car make. Maybe sponsor an entire event. I prefer to keep sports rivalry out of watches. Honouring greats, like Schumacher, is different. Or trying one particular watch to a car (like the Benz AMG IWC special edition) is ok.
> 
> I don't want my watch brand being tied to a team or car I may not like.


I'm pretty good with Omega being the official timekeeper for the Olympics. I would say you can't get much higher than that.


----------



## toys4dlr

Still a fan of this dial and hands









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

Smp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Badblood32 said:


> Smp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of the sudden, I heard....Bond....James Bond.


----------



## JP(Canada)




----------



## Derek411

My first Omega. Went from Seiko to Rolex, smart watches to Bulova and TAG back to Rolex then another smart watch run. Back off the break with one of the new 5KX's. Then I got the watch I wanted since 2016 but not the 41 slab side of the original. The Black Bay 58. Spent my Rolex and Cartier Tank sale fund on this to finish my small collection of this, the BB58 and a couple of odd job damage possible Casio's.

Think I'm done. This is beautiful. Knew from the start I am more an Omega guy than Rolex.

P.S as a photographer I think the iPhone photography came out well?


----------



## Titan II

Badblood32 said:


> Smp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now _that_ looks classy!! Well done!!

René


----------



## Xizor

Got my first Omega on Monday and it hasn't left my wrist since! Happy to be able to contribute to this thread now 🤩


----------



## anonymousmoose

brash47 said:


> I'm pretty good with Omega being the official timekeeper for the Olympics. I would say you can't get much higher than that.


Me too 

As long as the logos are not on the dial, or subtile if they are


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## zbuck

6 months in, hasn't left my wrist


----------



## Thabends

Hello! New here.


----------



## Titan II

Thabends said:


> Hello! New here.
> 
> View attachment 15994487


Hello Thabends,

Welcone to WUS and the OMEGA Forum. That's an awesome watch you have there. I hope you're enjoying it. Great photo as well.

René


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Xizor said:


> Got my first Omega on Monday and it hasn't left my wrist since! Happy to be able to contribute to this thread now 🤩
> 
> View attachment 15991518
> View attachment 15991519


You chose well, congrats!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Thabends said:


> Hello! New here.
> 
> View attachment 15994487


Like René said, great watch and great shot! Welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

Thabends said:


> Hello! New here.
> 
> View attachment 15994487


Such a good photo! Welcome


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

Ocean or sand, love my watch! The blues radiate different colors depending on the sun. No matter the diver watch face color, this is a beautiful watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega vintage Seamaster Chrono on TheTropic strap


----------



## Spunwell

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega vintage Seamaster Chrono on TheTropic strap


That one never gets old Brice&#8230;&#8230;tops


----------



## Jeep99dad

Spunwell said:


> That one never gets old Brice&#8230;&#8230;tops


Thanks very much my grandpa's watch


----------



## Bobthekelpy

Spunwell said:


> That one never gets old Brice&#8230;&#8230;tops


Agreed. Love seeing this one pop up in here.


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## sickondivers

#AT


----------



## calangoman

Somewhere along the North Sea earlier today...


----------



## wakemanna4

Finally got this one back from service after 10+ weeks.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## rc2300156

Which one would you choose?

Still trying to decide OMG so difficult


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSMOKE

It is a tiny detail and you definitely can not see it in the picture I am posting. (Offering a different shot other than the typical close up of the dial.) But I really do like the red tip on the seconds hand of the black bezel / white dial. Either way you can not go wrong. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Nolander




----------



## Paulsky

rc2300156 said:


> Which one would you choose?
> 
> Still trying to decide OMG so difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both beautiful watches. You can't see it on that picture but the blued hands on the Tokyo 2020 edition look amazing when the light hits them. On the other hand the black bezel version looks classic and I love the red tipped seconds hand. Tough choice. It will certainly be easier to move the black bezel version if you get tired of it.


----------



## jkpa

Nolander said:


>


Can't beat that blue. Here's mine - up against your picture on the screen.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

rc2300156 said:


> Which one would you choose?
> 
> Still trying to decide OMG so difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blue


----------



## John Frum

anonymousmoose said:


> Blue


Concur. Scarcity for the win


----------



## deepsea03

2254 on Diaboliq Canvas


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Batchelor22

Changed up with a new summer look, really changes it's overall appearance.


----------



## Skullkrusher

Batchelor22 said:


> Changed up with a new summer look, really changes it's overall appearance.
> View attachment 16000743
> View attachment 16000744


Looks really nice! It's transformed into a summer watch. Love the clasp too. I have the one with the buckle. What's the price difference between the rubber strap with the clasp compared to the buckle?


----------



## zbuck

Batchelor22 said:


> Changed up with a new summer look, really changes it's overall appearance.
> View attachment 16000743
> View attachment 16000744


Whoa... I never thought to add the deployant to this strap. Do you know the ref # for this exact clasp?


----------



## Batchelor22

In Canada, the deployant is the same price as the strap. So my combo was $650 CDN, with buckle would have been $425 CDN. I decided to treat myself.


----------



## zbuck

zbuck said:


> Whoa... I never thought to add the deployant to this strap. Do you know the ref # for this exact clasp?


Oh wait, this is an entirely different strap... hmmmm do they make it in the blue also?


----------



## Batchelor22

zbuck said:


> Whoa... I never thought to add the deployant to this strap. Do you know the ref # for this exact clasp?


The strap for the Deployant is a different strap than the one for the buckle, but yes it is: 94521883

It is new and made to accept thicker straps like this rubber one,


----------



## Batchelor22

zbuck said:


> Oh wait, this is an entirely different strap... hmmmm do they make it in the blue also?


Yes, it is available in blue.


----------



## zbuck

Batchelor22 said:


> The strap for the Deployant is a different strap than the one for the buckle, but yes it is: 94521883
> 
> It is new and made to accept thicker straps like this rubber one,


So this strap is thicker than the other rubber with the tang buckle?


----------



## Batchelor22

zbuck said:


> So this strap is thicker than the other rubber with the tang buckle?


I don't think the strap is thicker, but it has round holes for the Deployant, rather than the square holes the buckle strap has. The Deployant is different than the one that typically works with the leather straps. Different model #


----------



## wakemanna4

My favorite dial. Pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaMaster14

Love this angle when light reflects off the dial! (And the burger behind isn't bad either!)


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Love this angle when light reflects off the dial! (And the burger behind isn't bad either!)


I love the way the light reflects off that burger bun! 

Nice Omega!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I love the way the light reflects off that burger bun!
> 
> Nice Omega!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plan Check Burger's crunch bun!


----------



## zbuck

Just picked up the new rubber on deployant from the OB in KOP. The manager said I was the first one to buy it from there which I thought was pretty cool&#8230; I have the rubber with the buckle and it's fine but something about the deployant is just so much better.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

zbuck said:


> View attachment 16004819
> View attachment 16004820
> 
> Just picked up the new rubber on deployant from the OB in KOP. The manager said I was the first one to buy it from there which I thought was pretty cool&#8230; I have the rubber with the buckle and it's fine but something about the deployant is just so much better.


Dang it I really want this. I always wondered why these didn't have a deployant. Now that they do, it makes me want to purchase one although I already have that strap with the pin buckle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## nimzotech

Again&#8230;









Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## thxv009

Someone has the US 1171 bracelet? How is the quality? Bracelet will arrive tomorrow 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pdaigle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander




----------



## Sugman

The Hirsch Carbon looks pretty good on this thing. The fact that it's supposed to be (at least marketed as) water resistant is a plus.


----------



## Paulsky

Looks great on a NATO too


----------



## NewGuard84

zbuck said:


> View attachment 16004819
> View attachment 16004820
> 
> Just picked up the new rubber on deployant from the OB in KOP. The manager said I was the first one to buy it from there which I thought was pretty cool&#8230; I have the rubber with the buckle and it's fine but something about the deployant is just so much better.


This setup looks great! Would you mind confirming the reference numbers for the strap and deployant?

Could you also comment on your wrist size for reference and any observations on the flexibility this strap might have for slightly smaller or larger wrists?

Looks like a winner, I'm sure there will be some continued interest in this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## mario24601

Haven't worn in months!


----------



## Paulsky

This watch has a chameleon-like quality.


----------



## paulie8777

rc2300156 said:


> Which one would you choose?
> 
> Still trying to decide OMG so difficult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love both, I went with the Tokyo. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

anonymousmoose said:


> Blue


Agree 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abccoin

calangoman said:


> Somewhere along the North Sea earlier today...


That electric blue dial looks fantastic on the blue nato. What brand of strap is that if I may ask?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh

I'm a noob to the club with less than 24hrs of being a member. Loving it so far...


----------



## jkpa

This phone pic from right now came out pretty good. Excited to wear it to work for the first time


----------



## Hench_Explorer2

Happy to get this timepiece




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander

I'm loving this watch. I haven't taken it off in 2 weeks since I got it.


----------



## watchman600

QUESTION: I want to go to an Omega AD 
in order to try on the different models in person...
and see which one I prefer....but I'm NOT really ready right now to actually purchase
a watch costing around $4000 or more. Is that o.k.?
Will the salesman pressure me,
or even allow me to try them on,
if I'm up front with them that I'm not ready to purchase
anything right now?
What was YOUR experience like at the AD?
I'd like to get a better feel of what to expect...
and if it's even possible to do what I want to do (mentioned above).
THANKS, everyone!


----------



## watchman600

paulie8777 said:


> Love both, I went with the Tokyo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm seriously thinking that the Tokyo is my favorite.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

watchman600 said:


> QUESTION: I want to go to an Omega AD
> in order to try on the different models in person...
> and see which one I prefer....but I'm NOT really ready right now to actually purchase
> a watch costing around $4000 or more. Is that o.k.?
> Will the salesman pressure me,
> or even allow me to try them on,
> if I'm up front with them that I'm not ready to purchase
> anything right now?
> What was YOUR experience like at the AD?
> I'd like to get a better feel of what to expect...
> and if it's even possible to do what I want to do (mentioned above).
> THANKS, everyone!


As long as you look somewhat presentable (basically not a hobo) then I don't see why you should have any issues. Every Omega AD and boutique has been more than helpful and urge you to try things on. Never feel pressured, just know how to gently let them know you're not ready


----------



## SGNG63

Recently purchased a blue Planet Ocean.....fits me perfectly.......its my 2nd Omega...love the brand and craftsmanship


----------



## Hench_Explorer2

watchman600 said:


> QUESTION: I want to go to an Omega AD
> in order to try on the different models in person...
> and see which one I prefer....but I'm NOT really ready right now to actually purchase
> a watch costing around $4000 or more. Is that o.k.?
> Will the salesman pressure me,
> or even allow me to try them on,
> if I'm up front with them that I'm not ready to purchase
> anything right now?
> What was YOUR experience like at the AD?
> I'd like to get a better feel of what to expect...
> and if it's even possible to do what I want to do (mentioned above).
> THANKS, everyone!


Salesperson who sells luxury items are aware that not all inquiries will turn into sales right away. You can be honest that you are still shopping around for your luxury watch.

No pressures, try it on you and take pictures with their permission. Then gently ask for their name and calling card. Thank them then walk away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

toomuchdamnrum said:


> As long as you look somewhat presentable (basically not a hobo) then I don't see why you should have any issues. Every Omega AD and boutique has been more than helpful and urge you to try things on. Never feel pressured, just know how to gently let them know you're not ready


Thank you!


Hench_Explorer2 said:


> Salesperson who sells luxury items are aware that not all inquiries will turn into sales right away. You can be honest that you are still shopping around for your luxury watch.
> 
> No pressures, try it on you and take pictures with their permission. Then gently ask for their name and calling card. Thank them then walk away.


Thank you!
---
That's what I thought, but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Mpnunes

This one has become my go to watch&#8230;newly refurbished







Cosmic 2000 diver (originally purchased by my Dad in the early 70s). So happy to have this on my wrist


----------



## Skullkrusher

watchman600 said:


> QUESTION: I want to go to an Omega AD
> in order to try on the different models in person...
> and see which one I prefer....but I'm NOT really ready right now to actually purchase
> a watch costing around $4000 or more. Is that o.k.?
> Will the salesman pressure me,
> or even allow me to try them on,
> if I'm up front with them that I'm not ready to purchase
> anything right now?
> What was YOUR experience like at the AD?
> I'd like to get a better feel of what to expect...
> and if it's even possible to do what I want to do (mentioned above).
> THANKS, everyone!


You shouldn't be pressured much at all. In my experience watch dealers will happily let you try on watches even if you're not interested in buying. There have been times where I have just been browsing at various AD's and the seller has asked me if I wanted to try on watches. You should be good! Of course, don't look like a hobo as others have pointed out, but I wear shorts and t-shirts most of the time, so you don't have to look like Don Draper either.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

2254


----------



## jkpa

Again today

love it!!


----------



## calangoman

The seamaster in it's natural habitat


----------



## Xizor

Had mine for 3 weeks and can't take it off... Love the chunky hour markers ?


----------



## leastonh

Xizor said:


> Had mine for 3 weeks and can't take it off... Love the chunky hour markers ?
> 
> View attachment 16014639


Yep, the whole design is stunning. I've only had mine a few days and am smitten


----------



## stamonkey

Happy Friday all


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

G'day all,
Love it when my wife wears hers..
Hope everyone is travelling well
Dave


----------



## SaMaster14

Johnnie Gold Label &#8230; unopened that I'm saving&#8230; for something


----------



## calangoman

Still at sea...


----------



## rc2300156

A 2018 Honda Civic (model 1997) and a BMW M3 1999. I'm stuck in the 90's


----------



## calangoman

DaveandStu said:


> G'day all,
> Love it when my wife wears hers..
> Hope everyone is travelling well
> Dave
> View attachment 16017336


That's a beautiful pair. I love how they're almost exactly synchronized.


----------



## ceebee

Wearing this one again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jkpa

I'm not quite there yet. ?? ?️‍♀


----------



## Maddog1970

Seamaster Sunday!


----------



## Titan II

Joining in on Seamaster Sunday with my _Seamaster Railmaster 60th Anniversary Edition_;










René


----------



## Badblood32

Smp300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thabends




----------



## D6AMIA6N




----------



## Jpstepancic

does anyone else wish they did the white dial with a white bezel like the planet ocean?


----------



## D6AMIA6N

I wouldn’t have bought the white dial if it had a white bezel. So, not for me.


----------



## D3V8

Pic taken a few days ago but picked this one up Thursday. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

About that time of day to park up I reckon


----------



## Skullkrusher

D6AMIA6N said:


> I wouldn't have bought the white dial if it had a white bezel. So, not for me.


Agree, I really love the huge contrast between the white and black.


----------



## seminolsito

Titanium


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Birddog1

tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 16013548


I can never get enough of the first generation PO.


----------



## Birddog1

42mm


----------



## JimmyBoots

And finally a bit later.









I'll be keeping it like this until I have the time to make it over to the boutique for the rubber. Or get a Zealande strap.

So far I'm liking it a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Double post.


----------



## nimzotech

SaMaster14 said:


> Johnnie Gold Label &#8230; unopened that I'm saving&#8230; for something


Gold is so much smoother than Black; Black is overhyped IMHO.

Nice piece BTW

Cheers

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## swissra




----------



## busch12

Jpstepancic said:


> does anyone else wish they did the white dial with a white bezel like the planet ocean?


As others are saying, nope. I'm actually praying for a planet ocean white dial black bezel. I love the white and black 300, but I've already got the blue.


----------



## leastonh

JimmyBoots said:


>


I'm curious about this box. Mine has the colour listed as 'yellow' for my blue SMP and this one is 'beige' for the white version. Does anyone know why? I can't figure it out and it's been bugging me since mine arrived. Even more so since seeing this box 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Relo60

Checking in ✔👋🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## pdaigle

leastonh said:


> I'm curious about this box. Mine has the colour listed as 'yellow' for my blue SMP and this one is 'beige' for the white version. Does anyone know why? I can't figure it out and it's been bugging me since mine arrived. Even more so since seeing this box 🤷‍♂️


I _think_ it refers to the color of the inside of your wooden watch box. I _might_ be wrong but it seems to correlate as I have a less than 1 year old green Aqua Terra and it too has the beige colour listed and the interior of the wooden watch box is beige leather or faux leather.


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

I've had this one just over a year now and absolutely love it. Putting it on the rubber strap was a HUGE improvement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xizor

Happy hump day everyone!


----------



## leastonh

pdaigle said:


> I _think_ it refers to the color of the inside of your wooden watch box. I _might_ be wrong but it seems to correlate as I have a less than 1 year old green Aqua Terra and it too has the beige colour listed and the interior of the wooden watch box is beige leather or faux leather.


No, I don't think that's it. Mine is cream leather with a red trim


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Seamaster in the Seattle sun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

leastonh said:


> No, I don't think that's it. Mine is cream leather with a red trim


Same here but the dominate color to me is beige or cream. Then again, I'm guessing/shooting in the dark.


----------



## Teeuu

What a lousy photo! Anyway, this is it for today...


----------



## Birddog1

Teeuu said:


> What a lousy photo! Anyway, this is it for today...
> View attachment 16025843


Looks good to me!


----------



## tbensous

Coffee time.


----------



## john64

My Seamaster collection (up to now anyway)


----------



## moonbhaa

there's something about the seamaster


----------



## Turpinr

2531.80 and a now dry Staffie.


----------



## msig81

Relo60 said:


> Checking in ✔👋🏼😊🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 16023886


I see you.


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## zbuck

I love my blue Seamaster but every time I see the gray dial on rubber it does something to me... ugh


----------



## leastonh

pdaigle said:


> Same here but the dominate color to me is beige or cream. Then again, I'm guessing/shooting in the dark.


Well, you've had more of an idea than I about it anyway!  It will have to remain a mystery then.


----------



## pdaigle

leastonh said:


> Well, you've had more of an idea than I about it anyway!  It will have to remain a mystery then.


HA! True! The mystery shall continue!


----------



## masbret

My SMP









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

masbret said:


> My SMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I love this watch! I would love it even more at 42mm, and in a ss case with a brushed bracelet.

I'm hoping OMEGA releases a no date PO in 2022.

René


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

zbuck said:


> I love my blue Seamaster but every time I see the gray dial on rubber it does something to me... ugh


It's amazing



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seminolsito

Vintage Seamaster


----------



## fish70




----------



## Fazboy

My favourite beater....the 2254.50


----------



## Rahul718




----------



## brash47

zbuck said:


> I love my blue Seamaster but every time I see the gray dial on rubber it does something to me... ugh








































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156

Rahul718 said:


> View attachment 16028590


Wow!! Awesome collection.

@Rahul718 tell me about your experience. I have a 2531.80 and cannot decide about my next move, black or white. Which one do you use more? Why? If you have to pick up only one, which would you choose?

Thanks in advance


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


brash47 let's keep the pressure on! Great shots of yours!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

On the wrist today as my official Birthday present! Love it! Most modern Omega Seamaster I own now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

pdaigle said:


> On the wrist today as my official Birthday present! Love it! Most modern Omega Seamaster I own now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday! The new watch looks excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Happy birthday! The new watch looks excellent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!


----------



## TJ Boogie

pdaigle said:


> On the wrist today as my official Birthday present! Love it! Most modern Omega Seamaster I own now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! Happy birthday, congrats on your AT!


----------



## pdaigle

TJ Boogie said:


> Love it! Happy birthday, congrats on your AT!


Thank you very much, TJ!


----------



## King_Neptune

This just in...


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Bobthekelpy

Sunny winters day. Got the BBQ going. Happy days.


----------



## buggravy

pdaigle said:


> On the wrist today as my official Birthday present! Love it! Most modern Omega Seamaster I own now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's so photogenic! Happy Birthday, and enjoy.


----------



## pdaigle

buggravy said:


> It's so photogenic! Happy Birthday, and enjoy.


Thank you very much, buggravy! It really is! And I really appreciate you being willing to part with it....thank you!


----------



## Rahul718

rc2300156 said:


> Wow!! Awesome collection.
> 
> @Rahul718 tell me about your experience. I have a 2531.80 and cannot decide about my next move, black or white. Which one do you use more? Why? If you have to pick up only one, which would you choose?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Thank you for the compliment! I would go for thenew black SMP to complement your 2531.80. The white is nice but the black dial is just so clean. It easily gets more wrist time than the white. You may get the white and grow tired of it. The only reason I got the white is because I have others that I can switch up. But in my opinion the new generation black SMP is easily a one watch collection if needed


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## Krish47

pdaigle said:


> On the wrist today as my official Birthday present! Love it! Most modern Omega Seamaster I own now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool watch. Happy birthday mate.


----------



## Titan II

FJR1971 said:


> View attachment 16031738


Great photo, FJR!! Nice and sharp, and really shows the depth on the dial created by those lume filled indices. 🤠👍

René


----------



## Nolander

Just returned from a week vacation of boating, swimming, hiking, relaxing and general tourist stuff. Wore this the entire time. Didn't get any watch pictures while there as my family would never let me hear the end of it if I did.


----------



## pdaigle

Krish47 said:


> Cool watch. Happy birthday mate.


Thank you very much, Krish47! 2nd day on the wrist and it has been enjoyable to wear!


----------



## watchman600

QUESTION and UPDATE: so far, I've not had an easy time of it,
going to an Omega AD.
I tried going to an Omega AD, somewhere near where I was on Friday,
and the person who finally answered the phone asked me 
if I wanted to speak in Cantonese or Mandarin.
I was really thrown off by that question, since I was visiting New York!!
I replied: English! And she struggled to communicate with me.
After an awkward back and forth, she told me that they don't have either the
Seamaster 300 with the white dial and black bezel insert or the Tokyo
with the white dial and blue bezel insert.

I am going to try again on Sunday at an Omega Boutique in New York,
but on the website, it said that I have to request an appointment.
I think I will be able to swing by sometime on Sunday,
since it won't be TOO far from where we will be...
but naturally I don't have an exact time, nor was I able
to schedule one on the website. I filled out the form anyway that I want to stop by to try several watches on, sometime on Sunday, and hopefully, that's enough & it will work out.

It doesn't say anywhere what watches they have in stock,
nor did the 1-800 number for Omega help at all.

I didn't expect it would be this hard to stop by an Omega AD and try on the different color combinations of the beautiful Seamaster 300. But I'm not giving up.

Has this been YOUR experience too, or is something weird happening??
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Thabends




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

watchman600 said:


> QUESTION and UPDATE: so far, I've not had an easy time of it,
> going to an Omega AD.
> I tried going to an Omega AD, somewhere near where I was on Friday,
> and the person who finally answered the phone asked me
> if I wanted to speak in Cantonese or Mandarin.
> I was really thrown off by that question, since I was visiting New York!!
> I replied: English! And she struggled to communicate with me.
> After an awkward back and forth, she told me that they don't have either the
> Seamaster 300 with the white dial and black bezel insert or the Tokyo
> with the white dial and blue bezel insert.
> 
> I am going to try again on Sunday at an Omega Boutique in New York,
> but on the website, it said that I have to request an appointment.
> I think I will be able to swing by sometime on Sunday,
> since it won't be TOO far from where we will be...
> but naturally I don't have an exact time, nor was I able
> to schedule one on the website. I filled out the form anyway that I want to stop by to try several watches on, sometime on Sunday, and hopefully, that's enough & it will work out.
> 
> It doesn't say anywhere what watches they have in stock,
> nor did the 1-800 number for Omega help at all.
> 
> I didn't expect it would be this hard to stop by an Omega AD and try on the different color combinations of the beautiful Seamaster 300. But I'm not giving up.
> 
> Has this been YOUR experience too, or is something weird happening??
> Thanks for the input.


That sounds very strange. I walked in to my Omega Boutique just yesterday and have done so many times without an appointment or anything like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16030575
> 
> View attachment 16030576
> 
> View attachment 16030578
> 
> View attachment 16030579


I'm losing it over the color in these pics


----------



## FJR1971

Titan II said:


> Great photo, FJR!! Nice and sharp, and really shows the depth on the dial created by those lume filled indices. ??
> 
> René


Thanks! The dial is mesmerizing! Hard to believe there was a time when I didn't even like this watch. Now I think it is one of the best white dial watches.


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

My OG Seamaster Professional 300m Diver next to an advertisement for the current version...


----------



## Fazboy

Monday morning....🌤☕🍳


----------



## watchman600

O.k. I finally went to the AD .
It was quite a nice experience.
She sat me down at my own table,
gave me a cold drink, 
and brought out whatever watch I wanted to try on,
always leaving 2 out at a time...to help compare and contrast.

The main point for me today was to see if any particular watch would stand out
as the "right one for me". I liked the blue Seamaster 300 a lot,
(and the 18k gold blue one even more...but that costs a lot more/way too much more for me).
I think the waves on the black one stood out too much for me,
and the black Planet Ocean was too thick of a watch for me.
I think I liked the white dial the best. I wore the Christopher Ward c60 white dial to compare
and contrast, and though it is certainly different, I think it is too similar. 
So, the clear frontrunner now for ME
is the Tokyo white dial with blue bezel insert and blue hands...
which is of course, OUT OF STOCK everywhere...even the website.
And that's the ONE watch that I didn't get to try on yet, 
but I may have to scoop it up when it next becomes available, probably in a few months. 
By next summer, I think I would for sure want it, but I'm worried about it selling out again, 
and then maybe they won't make more, since it is technically an Olympic watch...
and by next summer the Olympics will be long over!

It's different enough from my CW for sure. 
It's special enough to justify (to myself) the price and stand out in my collection.
And I kind of like that it is a little less common of a color scheme,
but still looks normal and awesome.

If anyone reading this has it, I would certainly appreciate more great pictures.
---
BTW, I of course took several pictures at the AD, but the blue one and the white one
pictured in just the last 2 pages here, BLOWS all of my pictures away.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Has anyone tried if the new SMP rubber strap fits the Speedy specifically the 3861?


----------



## anonymousmoose

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> My OG Seamaster Professional 300m Diver next to an advertisement for the current version...
> View attachment 16033920


Listen to the advertisement, get the current version into your SMP rotation


----------



## ILM4rcio

Hello everyone, I'm new and this is my first post on this forum.
I would like to share my passion for watches and in particular for my last purchase; this watch got me months ago, days spent on searching, watching videos and trying it in the AD of my city and finally got one with good offer, I can't be more happy with my first own high end watch!
It's a rubber strap reference with a "cheap" nato for summer time, for Christmas I think I'll gift to him a nice oem bracelet
















Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

ILM4rcio said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new and this is my first post on this forum.
> I would like to share my passion for watches and in particular for my last purchase; this watch got me months ago, days spent on searching, watching videos and trying it in the AD of my city and finally got one with good offer, I can't be more happy with my first own high end watch!
> It's a rubber strap reference with a "cheap" nato for summer time, for Christmas I think I'll gift to him a nice oem bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


Welcome! Very nice Omega. Congrats! You made an excellent choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

ILM4rcio said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new and this is my first post on this forum.
> I would like to share my passion for watches and in particular for my last purchase; this watch got me months ago, days spent on searching, watching videos and trying it in the AD of my city and finally got one with good offer, I can't be more happy with my first own high end watch!
> It's a rubber strap reference with a "cheap" nato for summer time, for Christmas I think I'll gift to him a nice oem bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


Look forward to your posts mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman

ILM4rcio said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new and this is my first post on this forum.
> I would like to share my passion for watches and in particular for my last purchase; this watch got me months ago, days spent on searching, watching videos and trying it in the AD of my city and finally got one with good offer, I can't be more happy with my first own high end watch!
> It's a rubber strap reference with a "cheap" nato for summer time, for Christmas I think I'll gift to him a nice oem bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


Welcome aboard! You obviously have great taste in watches...


----------



## jkpa

It's just so nice!!!


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## MackyP

FJR1971 said:


> View attachment 16035439


That's sick. New to SMP and bracelets in general. Uncle Seiko? Pls share link to include clasp options. Been trying to force myself to like the stock bracelet, no luck


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

jkpa said:


> It's just so nice!!!
> 
> View attachment 16035074


It is amazing looking. The colors all play together on it so nicely: 
blue, white, red, silver.
It's stunning. But I have so many blue dial watches already, 
so I think I will probably go for the white dial / blue bezel insert and blue hands
of the Tokyo Diver...I'm on a couple of waiting lists!


----------



## JustAbe

Wrong Thread


----------



## FJR1971

MackyP said:


> That's sick. New to SMP and bracelets in general. Uncle Seiko? Pls share link to include clasp options. Been trying to force myself to like the stock bracelet, no luck


Yes. Uncle Seiko. Check out his website as he has a couple options. The clasp is just a simple pressed clasp. In order to like US bracelets you have to embrace light and jangly vs modern and heavy.


----------



## JustAbe

Wrong Thread!!!


----------



## leastonh




----------



## MackyP




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

MackyP said:


> That's sick. New to SMP and bracelets in general. Uncle Seiko? Pls share link to include clasp options. Been trying to force myself to like the stock bracelet, no luck


I really like US bracelets, they are super comfortable and well made. However most of the of the bracelets have pin and collar links(I don't mind) and clam style clasps.

I hope he comes out with a sturdier clasp option soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thabends

MackyP said:


> Has anyone tried if the new SMP rubber strap fits the Speedy specifically the 3861?


it does, but it's a bit "wobbly" where it meets the case


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

My GADA



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4

Planet ocean


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

Love the ghost bezel effect in low light.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

The best, most underrated dial in the Diver lineup, IMO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Just be careful with US bracelets using pin/collar instead of screws. I had his 5 link bor on my old seiko turtle and one day at the pool, I noticed the bracelet sitting loose. Then caught the pin had come put on one side and good thing the whole bracelet didn't fall off. I emailed him and he sent me a full replacement immediately but it's obvious there's no loctite used on his bracelets.

I'd stick with oem omega bracelet. Personally the 20mm non tapered bracelet doesn't bother me at all. I'll take a non tapered 20mm bracelet anyway over a 18mm tapered one.


----------



## Paulsky

usmc_k9_vet said:


> The best, most underrated dial in the Diver lineup, IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used to think the same thing&#8230; until I got a good look at the black dial


----------



## Batchelor22

Enjoying its natural setting in the heat today!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Paulsky said:


> I used to think the same thing&#8230; until I got a good look at the black dial
> View attachment 16041337


Touché! I love the black dial as well. Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Batchelor22 said:


> Enjoying its natural setting in the heat today!
> View attachment 16041435


Very nice as well. That is a super cool watch especially on that rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

On our way for a long weekend, to a beach house. Stopped by a costal cafe for lobster


----------



## Titan II

ILM4rcio said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new and this is my first post on this forum.
> I would like to share my passion for watches and in particular for my last purchase; this watch got me months ago, days spent on searching, watching videos and trying it in the AD of my city and finally got one with good offer, I can't be more happy with my first own high end watch!
> It's a rubber strap reference with a "cheap" nato for summer time, for Christmas I think I'll gift to him a nice oem bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


Congratulations!! Welcome to the OMEGA family.

That's a great watch, and it looks awesome on that Bond NATO. Some nice pictures as well...looking forward to seeing more of them.

Rene


----------



## leastonh

2.5wks with this watch now and I haven't worn any other since it arrived (a first for me!) and I still cannot stop looking at it.

The Omega catalogue just arrived through the post!


----------



## ILM4rcio

leastonh said:


> 2.5wks with this watch now and I haven't worn any other since it arrived (a first for me!) and I still cannot stop looking at it.
> 
> The Omega catalogue just arrived through the post!
> View attachment 16042105


Beautiful. Is the catalogue something they usually send or you need to ask for it?

Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh

ILM4rcio said:


> Beautiful. Is the catalogue something they usually send or you need to ask for it?
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


You need to register an account with them and there's a link at the bottom of the front page of the site you can use to order a catalogue.


----------



## ILM4rcio

leastonh said:


> You need to register an account with them and there's a link at the bottom of the front page of the site you can use to order a catalogue.


Imagine, I registered and also went to check my SMP test report but didn't see st all that link.
Thanks!

Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh

ILM4rcio said:


> Imagine, I registered and also went to check my SMP test report but didn't see st all that link.
> Thanks!
> 
> Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


That's exactly how I found the link. I went in search of my test results and spotted it by accident. The catalogue is fab and well worth ordering.


----------



## wakemanna4

The trio.


----------



## NewGuard84

This beauty arrived yesterday and I am even more thrilled with it than I thought I would be! It's keeping me company (and on time) in the lead up to my wedding tomorrow.

Tomorrow's watch will be my Moonwatch on a black shell cordovan strap but I am excited to get to know the Seamaster on our beach destination honeymoon.

Thanks for the discussions here on the various versions. I considered all options and love them all, but it was always going to be blue for me. Cheers!


----------



## mhs91

Wife and I rewatched ALL the bond movies - started at Xmas 2020. Finally at the last one today, wearing my grail 2531.80


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NewGuard84 said:


> This beauty arrived yesterday and I am even more thrilled with it than I thought I would be! It's keeping me company (and on time) in the lead up to my wedding tomorrow.
> 
> Tomorrow's watch will be my Moonwatch on a black shell cordovan strap but I am excited to get to know the Seamaster on our beach destination honeymoon.
> 
> Thanks for the discussions here on the various versions. I considered all options and love them all, but it was always going to be blue for me. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 16043510


Congrats on your marriage beginning tomorrow! Seamaster looks excellent. I'm sure you'll enjoy it on the honeymoon!



mhs91 said:


> View attachment 16043567
> 
> Wife and I rewatched ALL the bond movies - started at Xmas 2020. Finally at the last one today, wearing my grail 2531.80


Those martinis look incredibly refreshing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thxv009

Gym calling










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## pepepatryk

Any of you wears black original rubber strap on this watch?


----------



## brash47

Smithsj716 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which mesh did you go with there? I may have missed it on another post.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

K4neX said:


> Got my 007 on 7/7, free nato too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I think we have a winner here. My pick!


----------



## NewGuard84

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Congrats on your marriage beginning tomorrow! Seamaster looks excellent. I'm sure you'll enjoy it on the honeymoon!


Thank you, we had a great day! A few weddings this summer have been a nice return to some normalcy.

A pretty interesting mix of timepieces showed up and I noticed the Omega, Rolex and Cartier owners taking interest in each other's watches.

I think that's what makes these worth it to me is how they become part of your special events, weekend adventures and even work days.


----------



## SaMaster14

Really testing the WR of the Aqua Terra + Seamaster and scotch (it survived the rain!)


----------



## SSingh1975

Always good to see drunken WIS'ers in this sub! Here's mine (fried chicken and French chardonnay ).


----------



## jkpa

Happy Monday


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

pepepatryk said:


> Any of you wears black original rubber strap on this watch?


Something about this shot just speaks to me. Beautiful sunny summer day, windy road, and a great watch 👌


----------



## rc2300156

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Something about this shot just speaks to me. Beautiful sunny summer day, windy road, and a great watch 👌


And an Alfa Romeo!!!!! 😍


----------



## Sugman

I don't wear this one as much as I should...


----------



## jkpa

Blue with white dots. White with blue dots.

Man I love this watch.


----------



## Nolander

I've been wearing this every day for over a month.


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NewGuard84

jkpa said:


> Happy Monday
> 
> View attachment 16048130


It looks great with a dress shirt, another big bonus!


----------



## jkpa

NewGuard84 said:


> It looks great with a dress shirt, another big bonus!


It really does. So sharp and the feel on wrist is simply superb.


----------



## jcb272

Nice beach watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh

jcb272 said:


> Nice beach watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never noticed that Quint wore an Omega!


----------



## bigjaymofo

Here's the deal. first I had a black but sold it&#8230;










Then I bought a white. Beautiful watch, best looking in pictures for sure but I never bond well with white dials. Also, it belongs on the rubber strap, not the bracelet. I am a bracelet guy so I sold it&#8230;










Now I have the blue. Looks best on the bracelet. The classic Seamaster. Blue is the keeper...


----------



## Raym0016

I really like this watch!


----------



## jcb272

New addition to my Omega fam...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

bigjaymofo said:


> Here's the deal. first I had a black but sold it&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 16049270
> 
> 
> Then I bought a white. Beautiful watch, best looking in pictures for sure but I never bond well with white dials. Also, it belongs on the rubber strap, not the bracelet. I am a bracelet guy so I sold it&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 16049271
> 
> 
> Now I have the blue. Looks best on the bracelet. The classic Seamaster. Blue is the keeper...
> 
> View attachment 16049273


How easy was it to sell your 2 Omegas?
And how much did you lose on the deal?
---
I ask because I just got a notice that the Tokyo 
(white dial, blue bezel insert and hands)
is available for me to purchase online...
but they didn't have it at the AD to try on and see it.
The blue looks AMAZING...but I have a lot of blue dial watches.
---
Does anyone know IF they will continue making the Seamaster 300 
Tokyo version...and I can even pick it up next summer??
(I'm in no hurry now, but I don't want to miss it)

Thank you!


----------



## bigjaymofo

watchman600 said:


> How easy was it to sell your 2 Omegas?
> And how much did you lose on the deal?
> ---
> I ask because I just got a notice that the Tokyo (white dial, blue bezel insert and hands)
> is available for me to purchase online...but they didn't have it at the AD to try on and see it.
> The blue looks AMAZING...but I have a lot of blue dial watches.
> Thank you!


If you buy and omega brand new and sell it, you will lose money. Buy it new and it's easy to get your money back if you buy it for the right price. Good luck, the Tokyo Seamaster is a nice watch.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600

@bigjaymofo Thanks for a speedy reply, but I didn't understand your answer.
---
I have heard that you can receive about 20 percent off at the AD on the black, blue, and white.
But I don't know and kind of doubt that you can receive anything off of the Tokyo new white one.


----------



## bigjaymofo

watchman600 said:


> @bigjaymofo Thanks for a speedy reply, but I didn't understand your answer.
> ---
> I have heard that you can receive about 20 percent off at the AD on the black, blue, and white.
> But I don't know and kind of doubt that you can receive anything off of the Tokyo new white one.


You need to do you homework. Even with a 20% discount from the AD, you will still likely lose money. Aside from Rolex, watches tend not to hold value. Again, you need to do your homework before you buy and understand the resale prices when you sell used.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

A good day for the SMP...


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

Vintage kind of day today


----------



## Titan II

lo_scrivano said:


> Vintage kind of day today


Beautiful...and charming!!

Rene


----------



## thxv009

Got it 









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ILM4rcio

thxv009 said:


> Got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Looks nice, do you have the code and sone other pictures?

Inviato dal mio CPH2173 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

thxv009 said:


> Got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Yes, more pictures please. How is the fitment working for you compared to the tang buckle? I found it a hassle wearing the watch with the conventional buckle at the AD.


----------



## thxv009

I hope the link work, wrist roll:



http://imgur.com/a/MpHYYSA


For me it's more comfortable than the buckle and so easy to put on. It has a nice click too when closing.


























Ps: I had the buckle strap on Medium but switched to the small one.

On the buckle I was in the second (winter) to third (summer) tightest (!) position. Now I went with the S version and currently I'm in the third loosest (!) hole. So plenty room left. For a deployant clasp I would go smaller (because the 6 clock rubber is now under the 12 clock rubber (hope this makes sense) so if the 6 clock side is long it's directly on your skin. Hard to explain haha

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MackyP

thxv009 said:


> I hope the link work, wrist roll:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/MpHYYSA
> 
> 
> For me it's more comfortable than the buckle and so easy to put on. It has a nice click too when closing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: I had the buckle strap on Medium but switched to the small one.
> 
> On the buckle I was in the second (winter) to third (summer) tightest (!) position. Now I went with the S version and currently I'm in the third loosest (!) hole. So plenty room left. For a deployant clasp I would go smaller (because the 6 clock rubber is now under the 12 clock rubber (hope this makes sense) so if the 6 clock side is long it's directly on your skin. Hard to explain haha
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Looks more classy and upscale with the deployant. I guess this is the way to go for those who don't actually use this for diving.


----------



## thxv009

MackyP said:


> Looks more classy and upscale with the deployant. I guess this is the way to go for those who don't actually use this for diving.


For me it now feels more luxury than before. I think the buckle is cheap af. A friend has a Garmin smartwatch and has nearly the same buckle &#8230;

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mhs91

Fits my 7" wrist perfectly


----------



## anonymousmoose

The best


----------



## DaveandStu

Love this bienne babied piece, however I'm going to start wearing my non done up 600 more just serviced. 
Great pieces all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

thxv009 said:


> I hope the link work, wrist roll:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/MpHYYSA
> 
> 
> For me it's more comfortable than the buckle and so easy to put on. It has a nice click too when closing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: I had the buckle strap on Medium but switched to the small one.
> 
> On the buckle I was in the second (winter) to third (summer) tightest (!) position. Now I went with the S version and currently I'm in the third loosest (!) hole. So plenty room left. For a deployant clasp I would go smaller (because the 6 clock rubber is now under the 12 clock rubber (hope this makes sense) so if the 6 clock side is long it's directly on your skin. Hard to explain haha
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Terrific post! Thank you!


----------



## duc

DaveandStu said:


> Love this bienne babied piece, however I'm going to start wearing my non done up 600 more just serviced.
> Great pieces all
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Dave, that'll make a dog break his chain!


----------



## anonymousmoose

DaveandStu said:


> Love this bienne babied piece, however I'm going to start wearing my non done up 600 more just serviced.
> Great pieces all
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Phenomenal


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## Nolander

Still wearing this


----------



## brash47

Going classic for me today..









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena

http://imgur.com/a/RpQMG1n


Newly arrived today 😁


----------



## DaveandStu

anonymousmoose said:


> Phenomenal


Thank you mate..I just saw your post with your omega and iwc..great pairing there I must say!
All the best
Dave


----------



## tbensous

Went for a bike ride today ! Got some fresh air / exercise a bit while we are in lockdown. I stayed indoor all week.


----------



## mhs91

to those that have a 42mm SMP , how did you find the oem rubber strap compared to the bracelet in terms of fit ? I had a blue SMP but sold it since I found it very big / chunky and the lug to lug was massive as well but am wondering if the strap makes it feel smaller


----------



## leastonh




----------



## Eric_M

LOVE the way the character of the blue changes in different light:


----------



## Eric_M

mhs91 said:


> to those that have a 42mm SMP , how did you find the oem rubber strap compared to the bracelet in terms of fit ? I had a blue SMP but sold it since I found it very big / chunky and the lug to lug was massive as well but am wondering if the strap makes it feel smaller


The rubber strap is very comfortable and rounds the watch out nicely on my 6.25 inch wrist. It's still a big chonk of a watch, but it's not quite as heavy.


----------



## hedet




----------



## Furball




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mhs91 said:


> to those that have a 42mm SMP , how did you find the oem rubber strap compared to the bracelet in terms of fit ? I had a blue SMP but sold it since I found it very big / chunky and the lug to lug was massive as well but am wondering if the strap makes it feel smaller


I don't know if it really made the watch feel smaller to me, but it definitely made it feel lighter and really brought out the dial. Putting my gray dial on a rubber strap was a game changer (in a good way) for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70




----------



## Eric_M

mhs91 said:


> to those that have a 42mm SMP , how did you find the oem rubber strap compared to the bracelet in terms of fit ? I had a blue SMP but sold it since I found it very big / chunky and the lug to lug was massive as well but am wondering if the strap makes it feel smaller


Oddly enough, I think the rubber actually makes the watch wear smaller on my slim wrist than this fabric strap even though the rubber is bulkier. The rubber angles out slightly before curving down around the wrist and looks more rounded, while the fabric hangs almost straight down from the case and accentuates the size of the watch head. Erica's MN straps are the most comfortable I own though.


----------



## Paulsky

Here's to a great Seamaster weekend everyone.


----------



## mhs91

Appreciate the replies and info usmc & Eric! Im going to try the SMP on the rubber next time I drop by my AD!


----------



## Furball




----------



## Eric_M

mhs91 said:


> Appreciate the replies and info usmc & Eric! Im going to try the SMP on the rubber next time I drop by my AD!


If it makes any difference, I didn't really enjoy wearing the bracelet until I swapped the clasp with the smaller, 3 position 4666 clasp I'd been using on my Speedy. The original clasp spanned the entire underside of my wrist! I really like the bracelet now, but still prefer the rubber.


----------



## tbensous

New shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xizor

The biggest difference for me when switching between bracelet and strap was the weight. The watch is so much lighter now, I don't really feel it on my wrist. For a casual summer look, t-shirt & shorts the strap to me looks better.


----------



## mhs91

Eric_M said:


> If it makes any difference, I didn't really enjoy wearing the bracelet until I swapped the clasp with the smaller, 3 position 4666 clasp I'd been using on my Speedy. The original clasp spanned the entire underside of my wrist! I really like the bracelet now, but still prefer the rubber.


good call - I will do that if I re purchase. The clasp was massive compared to my 2531.80 and def a negative


----------



## Eric_M

mhs91 said:


> good call - I will do that if I re purchase. The clasp was massive compared to my 2531.80 and def a negative


Big difference! Any Omega Boutique should be able to order and fit it for you. The part number is 117STZ004666. Couple hundred bucks though 😬


----------



## mhs91

Eric_M said:


> Big difference! Any Omega Boutique should be able to order and fit it for you. The part number is 117STZ004666. Couple hundred bucks though ?
> View attachment 16059891


^game changer!!!! Thank you so much


----------



## thxv009

Xizor said:


> The biggest difference for me when switching between bracelet and strap was the weight. The watch is so much lighter now, I don't really feel it on my wrist. For a casual summer look, t-shirt & shorts the strap to me looks better.
> 
> View attachment 16059595


Would you still recommend the bracelet? What's your wrist size?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman

mhs91 said:


> to those that have a 42mm SMP , how did you find the oem rubber strap compared to the bracelet in terms of fit ? I had a blue SMP but sold it since I found it very big / chunky and the lug to lug was massive as well but am wondering if the strap makes it feel smaller


I bought mine on the bracelet - knowing I'd rarely use it - just so I'd have it. I think part of the issue with the bracelet is the thing is huge...no taper and you could land a plane on the clasp. Honestly, I prefer my non-OEM straps to the Omega rubber strap (many will disagree with that).

Here are the straps I routinely use. The entire look of the watch changes along with them. They all make the total package seem smaller, and it's definitely lighter.

This is the current combo (Hirsch Tiger):








And others (Hirsch Accent and Hirsch Carbon)
















Not to mention having 3 nice straps along with the $400+ dollars left over from not spending all that money on the OEM strap/clasp. Each of the 3 is advertised as waterproof...the Carbon strap is slightly less so.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Badblood32

Sugman said:


> A good day for the SMP...
> View attachment 16052035


What strap is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Badblood32 said:


> What strap is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a Hirsch Accent...love it.


----------



## Paulsky

Sugman said:


> That's a Hirsch Accent...love it.


Are you sure you're not on retainer with Hirsch straps ?


----------



## Sugman

Paulsky said:


> Are you sure you're not on retainer with Hirsch straps ?


I know. I probably ought to shut up about it!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Vintage Omega Seamaster chronograph on TheTropic strap


----------



## Vuldric

Any thoughts on Sedna vs Yellow gold on the diver 300m? I'm considering the Sedna in blue, but could be convinced to go the other direction.


----------



## Xizor

thxv009 said:


> Would you still recommend the bracelet? What's your wrist size?
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


Yes - I got both as I wanted a complete set if I ever decide to sell it. For a more smart casual outfit the bracelet is better suited, saying that the Uncle Seiko bracelets look pretty good . I've got a 6.5'' wrist .

Obligatory photo...


----------



## boatswain

Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Omega Seamaster chronograph on TheTropic strap


Perfect pairing️


----------



## Jeep99dad

boatswain said:


> Perfect pairing️


Thank you buddy. Haven't changed straps on it since I got this one. 
Wonder what my grandpa would think of this combo  he wore it on an aftermarket bracelet with stretch expanding clasp when I was a kid.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## paulie8777

hedet said:


>


Hi @hedet, what who makes the blue strap in your photo? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

Vuldric said:


> Any thoughts on Sedna vs Yellow gold on the diver 300m? I'm considering the Sedna in blue, but could be convinced to go the other direction.


Try both on in the store (AD). That's the ONLY way to know which you prefer.
I loved the gold on the blue diver, when I tried it on. 
It's a great choice if the money isn't an issue.


----------



## hedet

paulie8777 said:


> Hi @hedet, what who makes the blue strap in your photo? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a watchsteward strap. I bought it off someone from Reddit, so I'm not sure but I think its his "poly" strap. I really like it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

Traverse City, MI.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

SMP on zealande


----------



## Nolander

I honestly haven't had the urge to wear any other watch since getting this one. It's strange, I know.


----------



## bigjaymofo

Same here. It is perfect.


----------



## mhs91

I gotta get better at taking watch pics


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

OMEGA _Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial_;










René


----------



## MackyP

Eric_M said:


> Big difference! Any Omega Boutique should be able to order and fit it for you. The part number is 117STZ004666. Couple hundred bucks though 😬
> View attachment 16059891


Great idea! Did you purchase for the aesthetics or the fitment?


----------



## MackyP

Nolander said:


> I honestly haven't had the urge to wear any other watch since getting this one. It's strange, I know.


YES, a good daily watch indeed! I currently have the white dial version and want to get a second one ASAP. Your picture just sealed the deal for what I want next. Another everyday watch reason to give the wifey 

Is it true that under normal lighting conditions, it looks black? I've only seen it under bright light in my AD&#8230; Other owners of the blue SMP, pls do chime in.


----------



## Eric_M

MackyP said:


> Great idea! Did you purchase for the aesthetics or the fitment?


A bit of both. It looks a lot better on my slim wrist than the 6 position clasp, and fits better too since I was able to add back one of the links to bracelet. It's more comfortable to wear now since there are more points of articulation.


----------



## MackyP

Eric_M said:


> A bit of both. It looks a lot better on my slim wrist than the 6 position clasp, and fits better too since I was able to add back one of the links to bracelet. It's more comfortable to wear now since there are more points of articulation.


Good to know especially how the prices went up for the clasps significantly.


----------



## Eric_M

MackyP said:


> Good to know especially how the prices went up for the clasps significantly.


I originally bought it to add adjustability to my Speedmaster bracelet, but I don't really wear that bracelet anymore so it was just sitting unused in a drawer. Not sure if I would have bought it specifically to replace my seamaster clasp since I still prefer that watch on the rubber, but it has certainly breathed new life into the bracelet option for me. If you're just getting it for the Seamaster you shouldn't need the saddle links, just the clasp so that helps the price a little, and you can preserve the stock clasp for possible resale later, or even sell it to a speedmaster owner if you intend to keep the watch forever.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

Even the dogs appreciate a nice Seamaster...


----------



## Eric_M

MackyP said:


> YES, a good daily watch indeed! I currently have the white dial version and want to get a second one ASAP. Your picture just sealed the deal for what I want next. Another everyday watch reason to give the wifey
> 
> Is it true that under normal lighting conditions, it looks black? I've only seen it under bright light in my AD&#8230; Other owners of the blue SMP, pls do chime in.


I wouldn't say it ever looks black, but it definitely goes from a subdued darker blue in the shade to a bright vibrant blue in the sun. It's really neat.


----------



## Fazboy

Blue monday with Commander Bond 🌐👥


----------



## mhs91

Fazboy said:


> Blue monday with Commander Bond 🌐👥
> 
> View attachment 16076433


Amazing picture


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Nolander

MackyP said:


> YES, a good daily watch indeed! I currently have the white dial version and want to get a second one ASAP. Your picture just sealed the deal for what I want next. Another everyday watch reason to give the wifey
> 
> Is it true that under normal lighting conditions, it looks black? I've only seen it under bright light in my AD&#8230; Other owners of the blue SMP, pls do chime in.


As posted above, it doesn't look black in low light. Navy blue is my best description.


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Cleaning the grid for a BBQ by the pool


----------



## Skullkrusher

Snapped this nice pic of the back of my SMP 300m yesterday.


----------



## Teeuu

Just got it back from full service. I can still smell the fumes from the FedEx truck.


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16076518


Gorgeous!
Question: how come I can get this for about $1000 off the list price,
so the true price is about $4000 or $4200...
but the "Tokyo" white dial (with blue bezel insert and blue hands) 
I can only find for full price at $5600? 
I know that it is a newer watch, but still.
Do you think that if I wait until next summer, 
I will be able to get the Tokyo for about $1000 cheaper?

I do like it better, but certainly NOT about $1500 better!
Thank you


----------



## NewGuard84

After some enjoyable vacation time with this watch a few observations:

It goes well with white sand 
It goes well with island wear and umbrella drinks 
It goes well with mid pacific salt water 
It goes well with convertible pony cars 

I was also pleased to debunk (at least to my own genuine satisfaction) many of the gripes I've read about over the years that I had prepared myself to accept. I think some just want this watch to be something that it isn't.

The aesthetics and overall build quality are very impressive. I wanted a trip and activity GADA but I think I will be wearing this every second day.


----------



## watchman600

NewGuard84 said:


> After some enjoyable vacation time with this watch a few observations:
> 
> It goes well with white sand
> It goes well with island wear and umbrella drinks
> It goes well with mid pacific salt water
> It goes well with convertible pony cars
> 
> I was also pleased to debunk (at least to my own genuine satisfaction) many of the gripes I've read about over the years that I had prepared myself to accept. I think some just want this watch to be something that it isn't.
> 
> The aesthetics and overall build quality are very impressive. I wanted a trip and activity GADA but I think I will be wearing this every second day.
> 
> View attachment 16079710
> 
> 
> View attachment 16079715
> 
> 
> View attachment 16079717


GREAT post!
---
If I can't work out how to get the Tokyo for a comparable price,
I will probably get this beautiful BLUE one.


----------



## ryan850

Rocking the 2254 on updated clasp


----------



## nimzotech

On sailcloth.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Fazboy

Luca Brasi sleeps with the fishes....


----------



## hedet




----------



## busch12

MackyP said:


> YES, a good daily watch indeed! I currently have the white dial version and want to get a second one ASAP. Your picture just sealed the deal for what I want next. Another everyday watch reason to give the wifey
> 
> Is it true that under normal lighting conditions, it looks black? I've only seen it under bright light in my AD&#8230; Other owners of the blue SMP, pls do chime in.


Black, no. I would call it more of a steel blue/gray. It can also appear navy. It can be a normal royal blue. My favorite is usually in the mornings in the car when the sun hits it and the waves absolutely jump off the dial and it's a very saturated blue. I've seen the word chameleon thrown around a lot about watches, but this one truly is.

I've frequently thought about adding the white dial to my blue. The first watch I've ever wanted in 2 colors.


----------



## deepsea03

2254 on D22


----------



## wakemanna4




----------



## ryan850

deepsea03 said:


> 2254 on D22


That's a great combo.


----------



## deepsea03

ryan850 said:


> That's a great combo.


Thank you


----------



## nimzotech

The vintage Geneve.
Predecessor to the Seamaster.


















Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

Arrived today!


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MiDirtyBastard

Love this bracelet look


----------



## Xizor

On a Bark&Jack broad weave nato.


----------



## SaMaster14

That dial!


----------



## kstephenson

anonymousmoose said:


> The best


Ca you give me the specifics on the watch band that you have?


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## BogdanS

kstephenson said:


> Ca you give me the specifics on the watch band that you have?


I think its the standard strap for the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean PyeongChang 2018 Olympics. Beautiful watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver

After 7+ years on the OEM iconic bracelet, I have switched to a Hirsch rubber strap. It is comfortable.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Didn't catch anything today, but it was good to be out there throwin somethin at em! This is Seamaster territory.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder

I have to ask, does the Speedy bracelet (from Seamaster 2254.50, or Speedmaster 1861) fit on the current Seamaster 300m Pro?


----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> Dave, that'll make a dog break his chain!


Thank you mate, 
Still flat chat?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Fazboy

mhs91 said:


> Amazing picture


Thank you


----------



## leastonh

The dial colour is one of the most striking things about this watch for me. I have never encountered a dial that seems to change colour so much in different lighting. It looks to have a little grey in the blue sometimes, other lighting makes it look almost sapphire blue and it even goes almost as dark as raven black in shade. The word chameleon is spot on. None of the pics below are filtered...


----------



## duc

DaveandStu said:


> Thank you mate,
> Still flat chat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I was close to one but it got away before I could make my move. I'm looking and waiting. Something will pop up in my range. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Lukebor




----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> I was close to one but it got away before I could make my move. I'm looking and waiting. Something will pop up in my range. I'm sure of it.


I bloody hope so mate,
I've got s few old mates that I will put forward to you as they retire a few.
Good fellas mate
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Xizor

Straight from the lawn of the Buckingham palace 🕵🏻‍♂️


----------



## SSingh1975

Does anyone know if this 20mm will fit the newer 300m ? Not sure what model this is from ...I saw this on Etsy and seller said it will fit ANY 20mm lugs but he's not sure either of the smp fit.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Seamaster Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natosteve

Thought I'd share my love with the forum for the lesser spotted titanium on titanium planet ocean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SSingh1975

Weekend smp vibes !!


----------



## brash47

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Seamaster Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lookin good my man!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP




----------



## anonymousmoose

kstephenson said:


> Ca you give me the specifics on the watch band that you have?


@kstephenson

The watch and strap are a limited edition series from 2018's Pyeongchang Olympic.









Seamaster Planet Ocean 600M


Discover the Seamaster Planet Ocean 600M "Pyeongchang 2018" Limited Edition Watch - 522.32.44.21.03.001!




www.omegawatches.com





I'm unsure how much the strap would cost (if you find out, let me know, sooner or later I'll need to replace it).


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Lookin good my man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thanks! This is my go to when it's fishin time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danber70

A


----------



## danber70

Regards


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mhs91

Duplicate!


----------



## mhs91




----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## piumach

Hi guys! Just bought today my first Seamaster ever! 









Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander

It's been 2 months and I haven't worn any other watch. I find the bracelet very comfortable and balances the watch nicely.


----------



## MJM

Maybe in a year I'll add a Speedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600

Nolander said:


> It's been 2 months and I haven't worn any other watch. I find the bracelet very comfortable and balances the watch nicely.


To each his own. But that's crazy.
I sometimes am wearing 2 a day 
The blue IS beautiful.
How many other watches are you "neglecting"?


----------



## Nolander

watchman600 said:


> To each his own. But that's crazy.
> I sometimes am wearing 2 a day
> The blue IS beautiful.
> How many other watches are you "neglecting"?


About 14 others, but I tend to do that. Before this watch I wore a Citizen Chronomaster 90% of the time for over a year.


----------



## Chezbeeno

So glad I can finally join this club, after lurking for so long.


----------



## NewGuard84

Chezbeeno said:


> So glad I can finally join this club, after lurking for so long.


Nice watch and welcome to the club!

The lollipop hand is awesome, I often look at the lollipop on the SMP and imagine it without the red extension. Not the same but I appreciate the look.


----------



## deepsea03

The PloProf shipped with the newer Black rubber (no text on the new ones) and asked the OB to order the older orange as another option


----------



## mhs91

Have to get a new battery put into my wife's longines today


----------



## Chezbeeno

NewGuard84 said:


> Nice watch and welcome to the club!
> 
> The lollipop hand is awesome, I often look at the lollipop on the SMP and imagine it without the red extension. Not the same but I appreciate the look.


Thank you! And yes, the lollipop hand is a change to the new version that I love. Something about it being a true lollipop as opposed to all of the watches that have the lollipop with the little bit of an extension at the end, just makes it seem that much more graceful.
One of the many changes they made to the '21 version that I much prefer over the last iteration.


----------



## Sambation

My new Polar








w Polar


----------



## watchman600

leastonh said:


> The dial colour is one of the most striking things about this watch for me. I have never encountered a dial that seems to change colour so much in different lighting. It looks to have a little grey in the blue sometimes, other lighting makes it look almost sapphire blue and it even goes almost as dark as raven black in shade. The word chameleon is spot on. None of the pics below are filtered...
> 
> View attachment 16087077
> 
> 
> View attachment 16087078
> 
> 
> View attachment 16087079
> 
> 
> View attachment 16087081


Yeah, I go back and forth (between this and the white dial Tokyo),
but I think this blue dial is the one to get!

Now, I'm thinking of maybe getting it in 18k gold (with the rubber strap)








Seamaster Steel - yellow gold Chronometer Watch 210.22.42.20.03.001 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Diver 300M Steel - yellow gold watch (Ref. 210.22.42.20.03.001), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this...




www.omegawatches.com




Ceragold bezel:




AND adding a "regular" bracelet for about $250 to wear with it.
(it's well over $3000 to get it with the 18k gold bracelet...
and I think it will look almost as great with the regular bracelet). Any thoughts?


----------



## leastonh

watchman600 said:


> Yeah, I go back and forth (between this and the white dial Tokyo),
> but I think this blue dial is the one to get!
> 
> Now, I'm thinking of maybe getting it in 18k gold (with the rubber strap)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seamaster Steel - yellow gold Chronometer Watch 210.22.42.20.03.001 | OMEGA US®
> 
> 
> Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Diver 300M Steel - yellow gold watch (Ref. 210.22.42.20.03.001), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.omegawatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceragold bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND adding a "regular" bracelet for about $250 to wear with it.
> (it's well over $3000 to get it with the 18k gold bracelet...
> and I think it will look almost as great with the regular bracelet). Any thoughts?


I was very close to buying the Tokyo, mostly because of those hands against the white. But, blue won out and I haven't regretted it. There's always more room for another watch anyway 

If I liked the regular bracelet almost as much as the gold, I'd save the money and go for that. But, I know it's not necessarily about the cost with watches.


----------



## watchman600

@leastonh
Yeah, I don't see spending the extra money to specifically get the bracelet with gold in it.
It's $10,500 instead of $6900 ($3600 MORE than with the rubber strap).

And they should sell me the regular bracelet for about $250, separately, 
no problem, which should still go perfectly with it.
Hopefully, I can even get a deal to pay only 80 percent of that,
and walk out of the AD paying about $5700.
It isn't all about the money, but if it's too expensive, I won't be able to (let myself) get it


----------



## watchman600

Conclusion:
@leastonh I'm not really ready to go again to an AD to choose one and buy it.
BUT, honestly, if Omega contacts me again (they did once already, but I let it go)
and says that they have a Seamaster 300 Tokyo available for me to purchase for $5600, then I'm NOT going to pass it up again. I'm just going to get it (at full price).

I tried on the exact same watch in white and black, and liked how the white dial looked and how it fit. So, although I would prefer to see it in real life and try it on at an AD, I feel somewhat confident just ordering the Tokyo from the Omega website.
---
And if they don't contact me, and I am finally ready to go to an AD to buy something, then it will very likely be the yellow gold Seamaster 300 BLUE...
with the "regular" bracelet.

This is a win/win situation, since I win either way .


----------



## deepsea03

This watch can stop traffic


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## MJM

Come on Omega, you know you need a new wrist model! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alllexandru

deepsea03 said:


> This watch can stop traffic


It is a stunner! Great photo!

Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## Sambation




----------



## deepsea03

alllexandru said:


> It is a stunner! Great photo!
> 
> Have a nice weekend all!


Cheers, mate


----------



## leastonh

watchman600 said:


> Conclusion:
> @leastonh I'm not really ready to go again to an AD to choose one and buy it.
> BUT, honestly, if Omega contacts me again (they did once already, but I let it go)
> and says that they have a Seamaster 300 Tokyo available for me to purchase for $5600, then I'm NOT going to pass it up again. I'm just going to get it (at full price).
> 
> I tried on the exact same watch in white and black, and liked how the white dial looked and how it fit. So, although I would prefer to see it in real life and try it on at an AD, I feel somewhat confident just ordering the Tokyo from the Omega website.
> ---
> And if they don't contact me, and I am finally ready to go to an AD to buy something, then it will very likely be the yellow gold Seamaster 300 BLUE...
> with the "regular" bracelet.
> 
> This is a win/win situation, since I win either way .


The $3600 extra for the bracelet is way too much for me. I'd constantly be thinking I could almost have bought another decent watch for that extra money. The bracelet is important, but considering the standard Omega bracelet is incredibly comfortable anyway, it's a no brainer for me. That's just my logic though hehe 

If the Tokyo was my first choice and I was in the market for an Omega if the price was right, I doubt I'd hesitate. That's especially true now I've had this 300m for a short while. I bought mine without visiting an AD and had it delivered to my home, partly due to Covid and partly because I knew I didn't need to try one on in person. I'd seen plenty in the AD windows in the past and that had sold me on it. It's been everything I could have hoped for and more. It's no wonder people rave so much about these watches.

Please post pics for us to drool over when you do buy one.


----------



## leastonh

MJM said:


> Come on Omega, you know you need a new wrist model!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is a great photo!!


----------



## MackyP

Sambation said:


> My new Polar
> 
> View attachment 16095895
> w
> 
> Polar


Congrats! Mine says hi!


----------



## NewGuard84

Enjoying this new Milanese so far. I find the OEM bracelet comfortable but this is more comfortable and a nice weight reduction.


----------



## mhs91




----------



## Furball

deleted, wrong group, obviously. sorry.


----------



## Titan II

Furball said:


> View attachment 16102333


That's the one ROLEX that I'd love to own. I always longed for an Explorer, but the first time I saw that white dial OP the Explorer was in the rearview mirror.

Beautiful watch, sir! Enjoy!

René


----------



## Hollywood Quiet




----------



## mhs91

delete


----------



## mhs91

Furball said:


> View attachment 16102333


Hey Furball - wanted to apologize - one of my ****head buddies saw an opportunity to mess around on my phone yesterday when I left it unlocked and unattended and posted something very stupid!!!

I actually couldn't believe it when I woke up and did my daily check on this thread to see fellow members updates


----------



## Furball

You guys, I am so so sorry, I posted that in the wrong forum, obviously. My only other watch is a Brosnan Seamaster which I love so much, and I clicked this group on accident. I will be in the corner with my dunce hat on if anyone needs me...


----------



## Xizor

NewGuard84 said:


> Enjoying this new Milanese so far. I find the OEM bracelet comfortable but this is more comfortable and a nice weight reduction.
> View attachment 16101713


Hey,

That looks great, where is the mesh from ?

Thinking of getting one for next summer.


----------



## NewGuard84

Xizor said:


> Hey,
> 
> That looks great, where is the mesh from ?
> 
> Thinking of getting one for next summer.


Thank you! I think the Milanese style is a great bracelet option for this watch. The NTTD watch inspired this look for me and others who had useful posts I followed for a while. A guy whose handles are Spiked Lee and Chicago Watch Curator has excellent posts on various forums on choosing different bracelets for this watch.

This one is a cheap one by Eache from Amazon. It is surprisingly well constructed and feels quite secure overall. Some weaker points: the clasp mechanism pushers and overall security feel less robust than I want and the straight end tubes where the quick release spring bars go are a bit larger than they could be, leaving some extra room around the spring bars which creates some play. I figured I would try this to see how I liked these and to judge the thickness (3mm) and then get one that a watch like this actually deserves.

Now that I know I love the look and thickness, my next step (which may be a better first step for you if you don't want/need to do the same Eache "experiment" I did) is to get a Staib or something comparable. Everything I have read suggests the build quality is excellent and the one with the diver clasp looks like a much better and more secure clasp option.

Currently weighing polished vs. "satin" finish and looking for sources. Will update again when I choose one.

Cheers.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Furball




----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Another milanese strap.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## MackyP

Not bad with a suit IMO


----------



## Sugman

Maybe a Seamaster in name only?








Nice pic...stunning dial, @Sambation!


----------



## mattya56

Back on team Omega. I added this beautiful piece to the collection today. I'm thrilled. Love the uniqueness of the colors, the dial and the comfort of the strap. My first "real" watch was a Planet Ocean and I feel very fortunate to have this "less seen" Seamaster example.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mattya56 said:


> Back on team Omega. I added this beautiful piece to the collection today. I'm thrilled. Love the uniqueness of the colors, the dial and the comfort of the strap. My first "real" watch was a Planet Ocean and I feel very fortunate to have this "less seen" Seamaster example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it! Congrats. Here's mine:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Bout to get my relaxation on



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation

deepsea03 said:


>


Good song.


----------



## Sambation

Streaming with Austin Daniels and the Rancher.


----------



## nimzotech

Hollywood Quiet said:


> View attachment 16102359


I need to get my eyes checked.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## nimzotech

mhs91 said:


> View attachment 16101772


Nice watch!
I fixed your shot















?

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## mhs91

nimzotech said:


> Nice watch!
> I fixed your shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Sent from a hand-held calling device.
> Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


I actually laughed out loud, much appreciated and great edit! It's been my dream watch for a quarter of a century and am in love, got it for my 30th this year. My wife thought she would be artsy with that pic you edited and take it from her angle haha.

Coincidentally, I'm back at the bar:


----------



## Furball

1000th post + 4:20 munchies = win



Sambation said:


> Streaming with Austin Daniels and the Rancher.
> 
> View attachment 16107478


----------



## nimzotech

mhs91 said:


> I actually laughed out loud, much appreciated and great edit! It's been my dream watch for a quarter of a century and am in love, got it for my 30th this year. My wife thought she would be artsy with that pic you edited and take it from her angle haha.
> 
> Coincidentally, I'm back at the bar:
> 
> View attachment 16107544


Congrats and for sure cheers to that !

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Swiss_Artisan

new to this forum and also new to omega. got her a few weeks ago.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Swiss_Artisan said:


> new to this forum and also new to omega. got her a few weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 16109128


Wow! That is an EXCELLENT pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiss_Artisan

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Wow! That is an EXCELLENT pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## MackyP

Swiss_Artisan said:


> new to this forum and also new to omega. got her a few weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 16109128


Congrats and welcome to the forum. Nice picture. At first, I thought there was dirt on the dial then I realized it was my snot on my screen haha!


----------



## leastonh

MackyP said:


> Congrats and welcome to the forum. Nice picture. At first, I thought there was dirt on the dial then I realized it was my snot on my screen haha!


Thank you for sharing. At least you didn't post a pic of the snot😂


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## will_atl

I bought this in 2003, and it was my daily (and only) watch up until 2 or 3 years ago, then I started to run a lot and finally ended up with a Garmin Ti (which is a 46mm), that I can see!

Unfortunately this doesn't get much wrist time these days, but still a great watch!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Seamaster in its natural habitat










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander




----------



## ryan850

2254


----------



## Swiss_Artisan

todays wristrocker


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## MackyP




----------



## Xizor

NewGuard84 said:


> Thank you! I think the Milanese style is a great bracelet option for this watch. The NTTD watch inspired this look for me and others who had useful posts I followed for a while. A guy whose handles are Spiked Lee and Chicago Watch Curator has excellent posts on various forums on choosing different bracelets for this watch.
> 
> This one is a cheap one by Eache from Amazon. It is surprisingly well constructed and feels quite secure overall. Some weaker points: the clasp mechanism pushers and overall security feel less robust than I want and the straight end tubes where the quick release spring bars go are a bit larger than they could be, leaving some extra room around the spring bars which creates some play. I figured I would try this to see how I liked these and to judge the thickness (3mm) and then get one that a watch like this actually deserves.
> 
> Now that I know I love the look and thickness, my next step (which may be a better first step for you if you don't want/need to do the same Eache "experiment" I did) is to get a Staib or something comparable. Everything I have read suggests the build quality is excellent and the one with the diver clasp looks like a much better and more secure clasp option.
> 
> Currently weighing polished vs. "satin" finish and looking for sources. Will update again when I choose one.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for sharing your experience, sounds like Staib is the one to go for.

I guess I will look into it closer to summer '22 as now I've switched it back on it's bracelet after a few weeks on the nato.


----------



## Furball




----------



## NewGuard84

Xizor said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience, sounds like Staib is the one to go for.
> 
> I guess I will look into it closer to summer '22 as now I've switched it back on it's bracelet after a few weeks on the nato.
> 
> View attachment 16117010


That sounds like a good plan. Enjoy it on the nice OEM bracelet in the meantime, that one may still be my favourite configuration. I'll be putting mine back on after I watch NTTD this fall.

After some time on the cheap (but surprisingly nice) Eache, I really love the comfort and look of these Milanese bracelets. Seems like a great option everyone should try. Will probably switch between these and the OEM bracelet every so often, likely rubber and NATO also to round out the choices.

I will order the 3.6mm thick Staib with the diver clasp when I can find the 150mm length. Some of the reviews at various retailers are helpful for wrist size and bracelet length comments, they come in 130mm, 150mm and 170mm.

I will post an update when I do order and receive one and comment on the sizing for my wrist size, as a useful reference.

Cheers


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sambation




----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## mhs91




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## watchbobby

Teeuu said:


> View attachment 16110710


I'm thinking of getting one of those- how do you like it? Any pictures of what the box looks like, if you still have it (I'm a freak for all that goes along with a watch, particularly the box and paperwork it comes with).


----------



## Teeuu

watchbobby said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of those- how do you like it? Any pictures of what the box looks like, if you still have it (I'm a freak for all that goes along with a watch, particularly the box and paperwork it comes with.


I love it but it's just a 2254 with some different cosmetics, most notably the 18k white gold bezel insert. Omega called it a limited edition and it's marked as such but a production run of 9,999 is not a "limited" edition no matter what they say. A bit silly, really.

Being a "limited edition" also means a shorter production run and you might be able to find a slightly younger regular 2254, if age is important to you. Others can chime in on this 'cause I'm not familiar with the production years.

Anyway, you can easily find discussions about the 2254 and rave testimonials from the owners who love them. The slim case wears very comfortably and the hands/dial setup make it one of the most readable dive watches ever. The sturdy 1120 movement performs very well, also.

No box, sorry. All I have is the red capsule Omega pack it in when returning it from service.


----------



## watchbobby

Teeuu said:


> No box, sorry. All I have is the red capsule Omega pack it in when returning it from service.


Thanks. I'll do a bit of research now. As for those Omega packs, I've got a couple and they're great for transporting watches, and sunglasses too!


----------



## ryan850

Trying it on a new strap


----------



## NewGuard84




----------



## MiDirtyBastard




----------



## SWFLA1




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Mrxnyc

One of, if not the most comfortable watches I've worn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## John Frum




----------



## Dougiebaby

Wrist_Watcher said:


> SMPc Tokyo. I love this version.


Beautiful! Which nylon(?) strap is that? It looks great! And if you would not mind ... please post more pics of it from different angles.


----------



## Sugman

ryan850 said:


> Trying it on a new strap


Looks good! I use the Accent on my SMP quite often...








but I'm currently giving it a go on the bracelet. Maybe I'll get used to it if I use it enough.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## Sambation




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## fish70




----------



## NewGuard84

Season's Greetings (hunting season for 3 months) and time to fire up the fall machines.

Even with the shiny finishes (which I like for my purposes) the SMP can feel legitimately tool-ish at times. I will still leave the hardest, muddiest work to the G-Shock.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Unrivaled Texture


----------



## [email protected] C

I just picked this up today- I'm beyond blown away. It's truly stunning. Pardon the smudge on the bezel- I had just left AD and I was exited!


----------



## watchman600

[email protected] C said:


> I just picked this up today- I'm beyond blown away. It's truly stunning. Pardon the smudge on the bezel- I had just left AD and I was exited!
> 
> View attachment 16143716
> 
> View attachment 16143717


Fantastic! Congrats!
I hope to get this special blue one sometime in the next few months.
I think I only made it out of the AD without one, 
because my mind was more on the Tokyo.
The balance of the red, white, and blue is something special.


----------



## hedet




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## wakemanna4




----------



## Relo60

Monday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼. The previrus version 😁


----------



## mapimages

I know this is Seamaster country, but man this is a tough choice…


----------



## SSMOKE

Both of those are REALLY NICE and if all three (Third being pictured.) are not an option, it is at least arguable that the white SEAMASTER 300M covers all the bases.


----------



## BogdanS

This baby just came in today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

mapimages said:


> I know this is Seamaster country, but man this is a tough choice…


When faced with such an impossible dilemma, the only answer is both 

Are you more sure of which SMP or which Speedy you want? Choose what you’re certain about and take time for further review of options.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## monod




----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## anonymousmoose

monod said:


> View attachment 16150554
> View attachment 16150555


Love that watch - if I didn't already have an SMP


----------



## Ryan1881

Relo60 said:


> Monday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼. The previrus version 😁
> 
> View attachment 16145577


Love the previous gen SMPC, Great size, Love the dial allows you to see the hands clearly as there is no wave under.


----------



## MackyP

Gotta love this daily driver. Perfect for me in terms of pricing and aesthetics.


----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster 1200


----------



## Paulsky

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## BogdanS

deepsea03 said:


> Seamaster 1200


Oh yeah! That’s next on my list, currently on the hunt for one. Too bad they removed the date for the new Titanium versions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapimages

Paulsky said:


> Have a great weekend everyone
> View attachment 16153612


This watch looks soooo much better on Nato in my opinion


----------



## Paulsky

mapimages said:


> This watch looks soooo much better on Nato in my opinion


Agreed. The stock bracelet is definitely not what I like most about the watch, although it does have a certain unique charm to it. The black dial basically looks great with anything. Hoping to pick up a nice shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## ryan850

2254


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## BrazierS

Couple of ‘recent’ pickups.

Acquired the 2541.80 ‘Goldeneye’ September of last year. My all time favourite Omega, finally found one as a full set and in near mint condition.

Acquired the ‘Polar’ SMP today from my AD, as a replacement for my recently sold Schumacher Speedy Reduced.


----------



## watchman600

BrazierS said:


> Couple of ‘recent’ pickups.
> 
> Acquired the 2541.80 ‘Goldeneye’ September of last year. My all time favourite Omega, finally found one as a full set and in near mint condition.
> 
> Acquired the ‘Polar’ SMP today from my AD, as a replacement for my recently sold Schumacher Speedy Reduced.
> 
> View attachment 16155422
> 
> 
> View attachment 16155423


Only 3 posts in almost 3 years!
But then you hit us with this 4th post...of two BEAUTIES


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Paulsky

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16155784
> View attachment 16155785
> View attachment 16155786
> View attachment 16155787
> View attachment 16155788
> View attachment 16155789


Nice. Zealande strap?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Paulsky said:


> Nice. Zealande strap?


Thank you kindly 👌🏽. Good eye 😃.. yes and it’s beyond comfortable, fits like a glove.


----------



## BrazierS

watchman600 said:


> Only 3 posts in almost 3 years!
> But then you hit us with this 4th post...of two BEAUTIES


I know, I'd like to blame it on something but it's just me being lazy!
But thank you, over the moon with both of these pieces.


----------



## watchman600

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16155784
> View attachment 16155785
> View attachment 16155786
> View attachment 16155787
> View attachment 16155788
> View attachment 16155789


That's a real nice pairing!
I wouldn't have thought about getting a green strap for the black, but it looks good!


----------



## Skullkrusher

I am kind of considering an Uncle Seiko bracelet for my Seamaster 300M. Anyone here have any experience with them? I think they look really nice, but the quality needs to kind of match the watch too.

As others have said, the Seamaster bracelet has its own charm, but it's not exactly my favourite bracelet in the world, looks-wise.


----------



## mapimages

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16155784
> View attachment 16155785
> View attachment 16155786
> View attachment 16155787
> View attachment 16155788
> View attachment 16155789


I really wish the black dial had black waves or a better way to appear more subtle like the white dial...looks soooo good!


----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

mapimages said:


> I really wish the black dial had black waves or a better way to appear more subtle like the white dial...looks soooo good!


 I’m not sure if you have seen the Black dial in person but the waves are actually more subtle than the pictures perceive. I love the Black version, so versatile, and the waves 🌊 are more pronounced depending on the lighting and angle. The White dial is nice also.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

watchman600 said:


> That's a real nice pairing!
> I wouldn't have thought about getting a green strap for the black, but it looks good!


Thank you sir 😎👍🏽… I love it, most likely going to wear it like that for a while as it’s super comfortable, and the green is different hard to explain the color but not like anything else I have seen.


----------



## MackyP

After weeks of deliberating of what bracelet/strap as my daily, verdict is out.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Forever in blue jeans












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

mapimages said:


> I really wish the black dial had black waves or a better way to appear more subtle like the white dial...looks soooo good!


I think the way the waves on the black dial transform depending on the light is precisely what makes that dial look so great. I like the white dial a lot but I opted for the black because the waves really stand out and give it a lot of texture whereas on the white dial they can almost disappear in some lighting.


----------



## mark2828

1979 Seamaster on a “ Commander “ Bond Nato


----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## deepsea03

2254


----------



## JP(Canada)

This photo may already be in this thread from years ago, but I've been wearing it the last 24 hours...my old school SMP...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## wakemanna4




----------



## r00ski

My first official SMPC post!

Up until Today my daily driver was an 8500 Aqua Terra. 
It's a great watch but 41,5mm all dial was just too much for my 6'5 inch wrists I felt, I wasn't enjoying it as I felt I should. 
I traded it in for this SMPC and I'm over the moon with how it looks, fits and wears. 
Let the honeymoon begin!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## brash47

My chrome is in there.....

Omega No Time to Die Premier Party last night!! Woot!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

brash47 said:


> My chrome is in there.....
> 
> Omega No Time to Die Premier Party last night!! Woot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Epic shot, so much to love in one pic! Seamasters and Speedies really compliment each other nicely. 

If it were me, I would be considering options for using this shot (or some portion of it) to blow up a nice wall hanger for the man cave, home theatre, bar, etc. Black and white would look slick also.

Cheers and well done!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r00ski

boy, this thing sure is pretty..


----------



## Haf




----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster 1200


----------



## OzO

GMT 50th











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## JP(Canada)

That's a great looking strap with your GMT. Haven't seen that combo before. 



OzO said:


> GMT 50th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OzO

Cheers! Just a pretty simpled red stitched rubber strap from eBay,… looks pretty good IMO


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## BogdanS

Absolutely stunned about how comfortable this watch is!

Never been a fan of anything other than bracelets, but the thickness and structure of this silicone strap are keeping the top heavy watch firmly attached to the wrist while at the same time being extremely comfortable.

This really is the ultimate understated and under the radar OMEGA watch. Too bad they removed the date on the new titanium ones. It made the steel ones really hard to find. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paulsky

Another day, another NATO. Been wearing my SMP almost exclusively on them the past few weeks. It’s a remarkably versatile watch. Looks great on anything.


----------



## sanman28




----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster 1200


----------



## swissra




----------



## rc2300156

Great for traveling 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

When the light hits juuuust right!


----------



## aaceofspades




----------



## aaceofspades

OzO said:


> GMT 50th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you tell us the details about this strap? Is it rubber or leather? Looks fantastic.


----------



## OzO

No worries! It’s a rubber strap on fold over deploy, I picked it up from eBay for about $40


----------



## Tony A.H

BogdanS said:


>


that Liquid Metal dial is so Gorgeous   .


----------



## Maddog1970

Raining “cats and dogs” here on the “Wet Coast”, so SMP seemed like a good idea!


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Back on steel …


----------



## d55124

White on black cordura


----------



## d55124

New strap day! ZuluDiver Sailcloth black/gray


----------



## sickondivers

*#AquaTerra #LosAngeles







*


----------



## benhoug

With summer ending, and nato strap season coming to a close, I got some new shoes for my SMP 300M. I wasn't sure how I'd like it, but seeing it on the watch, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## [email protected] C

Such an awesome watch- this was my first new luxury watch purchase, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## cdub70




----------



## Roy Hobbs

Autumn sun









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84




----------



## sanman28




----------



## OzO

Roy Hobbs said:


> Autumn sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Amazing strap! What is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

I tend to like it on a strap, but my wife likes it on the bracelet. For now, she wins.


----------



## cdub70




----------



## SaMaster14

Photos don’t do this piece justice!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## nimzotech

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Sugman

nimzotech said:


> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Cool pic!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Jack1775

Haven’t posted in this thread in a while. Cheers.


----------



## Flash-BCR

Seamaster Club? Cash bar or hosted?...


----------



## Paulsky

Thought I’d give this combo a try. The great thing about the black dial SMP is that it looks good on anything.


----------



## GregBe

New one in today. The new Seamaster 300. Love me some blue









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster 1200


----------



## D3V8

Love this dial and bezel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol

Usually it is blue SMPc which turns colours..


----------



## Teeuu

Bathrobe Sunday won't keep me from photoing my favorite watch...


----------



## sickondivers

*SMP #LosAngeles







*


----------



## OBoyz

pepepatryk said:


>


With red looks perfect ! Mind sharing which branded strap you are using ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dougiebaby

OBoyz said:


> With red looks perfect ! Mind sharing which branded strap you are using ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That appears to be a Zealande strap. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OBoyz

Dougiebaby said:


> That appears to be a Zealande strap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


On their website now. Thanks !!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## D3V8

Going for the blue today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculder

Artem Sailcloth. Fantastic.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## roddypeepa

On Milanese bracelet with EMP built in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby

NewGuard84 said:


> Season's Greetings (hunting season for 3 months) and time to fire up the fall machines.
> 
> Even with the shiny finishes (which I like for my purposes) the SMP can feel legitimately tool-ish at times. I will still leave the hardest, muddiest work to the G-Shock.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 16142503
> 
> 
> View attachment 16142504


Looks GREAT!

Would you share a clasp side shot please? Also, which version is your mesh?

Thanks!
Doug


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

deepsea03 said:


>


That’s a first, Ploprof on leather strap. Please share more photos, it’s looking very good so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

BogdanS said:


> That’s a first, Ploprof on leather strap. Please share more photos, it’s looking very good so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you and will do


----------



## anonymousmoose

nimzotech said:


> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Wow


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## SWilly67

Kickin' it old school, like 1958 old school.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## NewGuard84

Dougiebaby said:


> Looks GREAT!
> 
> Would you share a clasp side shot please? Also, which version is your mesh?
> 
> Thanks!
> Doug
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! This is 3mm Milanese from a cheap brand “Eache” on Amazon. It was only meant to be a test if I liked the style, but it’s surprisingly well made and comfortable. I may put it on a Seiko down the road.

When stock is replenished soon (November I am told), I am upgrading to the 3mm Staib Milanese with the dive clasp. Still deciding between polished and brushed (they call it satin), but leaning polished to match the shiny finish of the watch. If you like this style, I would say the Staib is probably the ticket to do the watch justice.

TGIF and Cheers


----------



## Dougiebaby

NewGuard84 said:


> Thanks! This is 3mm Milanese from a cheap brand “Eache” on Amazon. It was only meant to be a test if I liked the style, but it’s surprisingly well made and comfortable. I may put it on a Seiko down the road.
> 
> When stock is replenished soon (November I am told), I am upgrading to the 3mm Staib Milanese with the dive clasp. Still deciding between polished and brushed (they call it satin), but leaning polished to match the shiny finish of the watch. If you like this style, I would say the Staib is probably the ticket to do the watch justice.
> 
> TGIF and Cheers
> 
> View attachment 16207535
> 
> View attachment 16207537
> 
> View attachment 16207539
> 
> View attachment 16207540


I agree the Staib is a sweet bracelet but wow, that one looks fantastic! Thank you for the pics and advice. BTW, nice collection of booze 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xizor

Out & about


----------



## NewGuard84

Dougiebaby said:


> I agree the Staib is a sweet bracelet but wow, that one looks fantastic! Thank you for the pics and advice. BTW, nice collection of booze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks again, it has been a great little bracelet. Please share a pic of yours when you get one 

Still kicking myself for not getting the Batman when I happened upon what would turn out to be a last chance at MSRP in 2016... Batgirl is a beauty also. 

Cheers, it’s dram season again.


----------



## John Frum




----------



## Roy Hobbs

OzO said:


> Amazing strap! What is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks. Sorry for the late response. The strap is from my current favorite: cheapestnatostraps.com. Despite the name they are the best bang for the buck I've found and I like their designs. They sell single pass layouts AND have 21mm offerings for the 300MC. I wear my watches almost exclusively on nylon and have tried most of the affordable offerings. I think what Omega charges is criminal. I splurged on a $28 nato from the UK because I couldn't find the Invasion colorway anywhere else. The holes frayed in a month. The one in picture has been in the ocean for 5+ miles of swimming and was like 9 bucks. In the picture below is the "seamaster strap" which I am converting to velcro for increased security for snorkeling.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rat Fink65




----------



## NewGuard84




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Hard choices.


----------



## anonymousmoose

NewGuard84 said:


> View attachment 16213001


Amazing photo! Captures the dial beautifully. A small part of me is wishing I didn't already have an SMP


----------



## NewGuard84

anonymousmoose said:


> Amazing photo! Captures the dial beautifully. A small part of me is wishing I didn't already have an SMP


Thanks! This blue looks great in different lighting situations but the bright sunlight shades are most captivating to me.

That classic SMP is a beauty, it's the one that started everyone dreaming of these. I am glad they kept and returned to the original elements, I hope that never changes.


----------



## benhoug

Fall is in the air...


----------



## rc2300156

On leather



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## delmar39

Really happy with the vintage Omega, popped it on a CWC Coyote tan Nato, makes the gold pop. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman

Been awhile…

From a couple months ago in the Maldives.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

deddelman said:


> Been awhile…
> 
> From a couple months ago in the Maldives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

date night last night and same watch today


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

deepsea03 said:


> date night last night and same watch today


Nice pics! Nice watch! Food and drink look awesome too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UFOh

Posted my Speedies the other day and The Seamasters felt left out, here's my current Seamaster collection with a couple of stragglers.


----------



## deepsea03

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Nice pics! Nice watch! Food and drink look awesome too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## TheRealDCA

Joined the club last week and could hardly take it off!


----------



## ToBeDetermined

F


----------



## DaveandStu

One of my 600's...the original rubber really works best.
Great posts all
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

This just came in the other day but work was busy so finally able to reunite the Modern Family:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

UFOh said:


> Posted my Speedies the other day and The Seamasters felt left out, here's my current Seamaster collection with a couple of stragglers.
> 
> View attachment 16222451


Wow!! The who's who of _Seamaster_'s. Congratulations on an amazing collection!

René


----------



## leastonh




----------



## Xizor




----------



## NewGuard84

deddelman said:


> Been awhile…
> 
> From a couple months ago in the Maldives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The blue SMP goes exceptionally well with tropical sun and turquoise waters


----------



## Sambation

NEW ONE


----------



## JunkerJorge

Just joined the club!

Almost afraid to set it, lol

Shout out to Toppers for being awesome!


----------



## SaMaster14

Indoor vs. Outdoor lighting for this Seamaster Worldtimer


----------



## pdaigle

JunkerJorge said:


> View attachment 16230735
> 
> Just joined the club!
> 
> Almost afraid to set it, lol
> 
> Shout out to Toppers for being awesome!


Congratulations! Looks great on the wrist! Wear it in good health and happiness!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## mhs91




----------



## BogdanS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf on Diaboliq strap and the Seamaster coffee table book was a gift from the OB


----------



## Sugman




----------



## projekt-h

My new Planet Ocean!

39.5mm, 6.25" wrist.





































Love this thing!


----------



## Titan II

projekt-h said:


> My new Planet Ocean!
> 
> 39.5mm, 6.25" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16235591
> 
> 
> View attachment 16235592
> 
> 
> View attachment 16235593
> 
> 
> View attachment 16235594
> 
> 
> Love this thing!


That fits you perfectly!! Looks great!! Congratulations!!

Rene


----------



## pdaigle

At lunch with the family and PO 2500 looking good under the lights at the table. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

GREAT pics !
I'm going to be getting this BLUE BEAUTY very soon,
on a Black Friday sale. It looks SOOO good.
And I tried it on at an AD this past summer, 
so I know I really like it in person too. 
This will be my first Omega and my first luxury watch.
It's exciting and I'm really looking forward to it.



leastonh said:


> View attachment 16228158





JunkerJorge said:


> View attachment 16230735
> 
> Just joined the club!
> 
> Almost afraid to set it, lol
> 
> Shout out to Toppers for being awesome!





Sugman said:


> View attachment 16234115


----------



## fendushi

I got this black beauty just over a week ago. A bit of an impulse buy but its a redemption piece for me.




























Seems like Joe Rogan has good taste in watches. Ive seen him wearing a Speedy too.


----------



## TheRealDCA

fendushi said:


> Seems like Joe Rogan has good taste in watches. Ive seen him wearing a Speedy too.


“That’s crazy…have you tried DMT/elk meat/moving to Texas?”

Jokes about Joe Rogan aside, that’s a sweet watch. Enjoy it!


----------



## NewGuard84

fendushi said:


> I got this black beauty just over a week ago. A bit of an impulse buy but its a redemption piece for me.
> 
> View attachment 16237683


Before I confirmed that blue was the one for me, I also spent some time admiring the black dial, a beauty indeed.

I also have a Mirage case and it is surprisingly nice for the price. Cheers and enjoy the new SMP!


----------



## Jackie Treehorn

I "joined the club" five days ago while speaking with Rob at Topper who shot me a price that made an impulse buy hard to resist. ($1100 less than the local AD.) The only complaint I have is friggin' Joe Rogan's affinity for the same watch. Which is, as my uncle would say, "don't come as no recommendation."


----------



## TheRealDCA

My 41mm SMPc lumed up with the new Speedmaster and an Aquaracer. It’s unique for me since it’s the one with mostly blue lume.


----------



## bzr

Can I join the club with this one?


----------



## Bucks

Lovin' this atm.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## leastonh

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16241959


Hey, that's my shirt (almost!)


----------



## wpbmike

I got my white-dial 300m yesterday.

I’m really surprised at how comfortable the bracelet is.

For years I thought I didn’t want one because of the bracelet, but I’m glad I took a chance and bought one despite my concerns. It wears terrific, even on my smaller wrist.


----------



## Sugman

A good morning taking my son to school...and he's on time.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## adg31

The watch that replaced my Submariner - still no regrets 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega-Ferengi

Seamaster 145.024, so-called flat Jedi
(recently had the hands changed to new ones)


----------



## Sugman

On a Hirsch Tiger for today...we'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

couple to add.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TheRealDCA

Caught some lume on the way out of work the other day.


----------



## delmar39

Pleased to have finally got my hands on the 2254.50.00 SMP, been waiting patiently for the right one to come along. Full set and in mint condition. Much prefer this to the 2500 SMP in blue that I owned previously, particularly the tapering bracelet. This is for my 50th...for my 60th I’m aiming for the new 42mm!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega-Ferengi

Seamaster Chrono


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davidevo

Seamaster 120m


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## davidevo

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 16252332
> View attachment 16252333


Adore this supreme strap! never looks anything but awesome on any watch but always thought this would suit the spectre vibes seamaster so much better than the usual bond nato!! So happy for you with this combo!

My vintage effort:


----------



## atcq

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 16252332
> View attachment 16252333


Love the dial detail in the light


----------



## atcq

New shoes accidentally put on in reverse 😑


----------



## Quota hora est?

Seamaster & Sunset























Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidevo

Dope location for the sunset pics!! Where was this?


----------



## Quota hora est?

davidevo said:


> Dope location for the sunset pics!! Where was this?


The sun was setting behind the island of Penang, Malaysia.I snapped photos from the mainland,separated from the island by the Straits of Penang,a distance of 2 miles. This place has been attracting lots of attention lately because of recent sightings of whale sharks 

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Quota hora est? said:


> Seamaster & Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


Stunning. Not only the watch, but the location. That looks like a place I’d like to be right about now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi




----------



## mark2828




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sotelodon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOT SOUP

Just picked this up an hour ago!


----------



## DaveandStu

G'day all...
Dave


----------



## John Frum

Went to the OB to try the new 300, while I was there I tried an AT for a homie and sent him a pic, he reciprocated w/his GW in its natural habitat.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ryan850

delmar39 said:


> Pleased to have finally got my hands on the 2254.50.00 SMP, been waiting patiently for the right one to come along. Full set and in mint condition. Much prefer this to the 2500 SMP in blue that I owned previously, particularly the tapering bracelet. This is for my 50th...for my 60th I’m aiming for the new 42mm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pickup! Pick up the updated smp on the fly clasp (couple on watch recon right now) and it becomes the perfect daily driver.


----------



## SaMaster14

Worldtimer Wednesday!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

SaMaster14 said:


> Worldtimer Wednesday!


So good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

usmc_k9_vet said:


> So good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!


----------



## fendushi

FOOT SOUP said:


> Just picked this up an hour ago!
> View attachment 16256906


Did you try on the other colours?

I knew the black was right for me the moment I tried it on. I tried on the blue on 2 different occasions and was not sure. The shade of blue just wasnt for me.

Congrats on an awesome piece!


----------



## Big_wrist

I got the Forstner President 1450 bracelet for my Seamaster. For an extra $50 I got extra solid end links so I can switch it to use on my Speedy too.

Excellent fit and finish. It’s got that retro classic jingly jangly clasp, but the added stretchy links makes this very comfortable.


----------



## Quota hora est?

Big_wrist said:


> I got the Forstner President 1450 bracelet for my Seamaster. For an extra $50 I got extra solid end links so I can switch it to use on my Speedy too.
> 
> Excellent fit and finish. It’s got that retro classic jingly jangly clasp, but the added stretchy links makes this very comfortable.
> View attachment 16258782
> 
> View attachment 16258785


Absolutely Smashing! I was wondering when will I ever see somebody here post a picture of the SMP fitted with the Forstner President ! 

Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Big_wrist said:


> I got the Forstner President 1450 bracelet for my Seamaster. For an extra $50 I got extra solid end links so I can switch it to use on my Speedy too.
> 
> Excellent fit and finish. It’s got that retro classic jingly jangly clasp, but the added stretchy links makes this very comfortable.
> View attachment 16258782
> 
> View attachment 16258785


Hubba hubba 
The white SMP keeps finding reasons to make it to the top of my list.


----------



## hkshaun

You don't see so many of these


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## watchman600

Big_wrist said:


> I got the Forstner President 1450 bracelet for my Seamaster. For an extra $50 I got extra solid end links so I can switch it to use on my Speedy too.
> 
> Excellent fit and finish. It’s got that retro classic jingly jangly clasp, but the added stretchy links makes this very comfortable.
> View attachment 16258782
> 
> View attachment 16258785


I'm planning on getting the Uncle Seiko President 1450...that looks EXACTLY like this and is meant to fit the Omega SMP300.








US1450 Bracelet (Omega Seamaster 300m)


Uncle's notes The most sought after bracelet by vintage Speedmaster collectors is undoubtedly the 1450. It's been called the "Holy Grail" of all Omega bracelets, and once you try it on you understand why. And of course we all know that I made the US1450 so that no one has to go into debt to own...




www.uncleseiko.com




I don't know anything about your Forstner version. Is it the same?








Forstner President (1450) For Post-2018 Omega Seamaster


Forstner's Take on the 1450 Bracelet The vintage Omega 1450 Bracelet has been famously lauded as "one of the best Speedmaster bracelets that has been produced," and is now routinely dubbed the "holy grail" of Omega bracelets. It is substantial, extremely comfortable, and well-engineered. With...




forstnerbands.com




Is there a reason to get one over the other?
...meaning do you think the Forstner is somehow better quality?
It's an extra $21 bucks and I don't know how I feel about the 
"2 stretchy links behind the clasp".
The president bracelet looks AWESOME on the SMP300.
I will be getting the blue one SOON...(hopefully).
Thanks


----------



## watchman600

I'm wearing a watch right now that is patterned after this watch!
This is the first time I'm seeing the original.


hkshaun said:


> You don't see so many of these
> View attachment 16258804


The Helson sharkmaster 300 on a shark-mesh bracelet (perfect pairing):


----------



## Big_wrist

watchman600 said:


> I'm planning on getting the Uncle Seiko President 1450...that looks EXACTLY like this and is meant to fit the Omega SMP300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US1450 Bracelet (Omega Seamaster 300m)
> 
> 
> Uncle's notes The most sought after bracelet by vintage Speedmaster collectors is undoubtedly the 1450. It's been called the "Holy Grail" of all Omega bracelets, and once you try it on you understand why. And of course we all know that I made the US1450 so that no one has to go into debt to own...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uncleseiko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about your Forstner version. Is it the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forstner President (1450) For Post-2018 Omega Seamaster
> 
> 
> Forstner's Take on the 1450 Bracelet The vintage Omega 1450 Bracelet has been famously lauded as "one of the best Speedmaster bracelets that has been produced," and is now routinely dubbed the "holy grail" of Omega bracelets. It is substantial, extremely comfortable, and well-engineered. With...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forstnerbands.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason to get one over the other?
> ...meaning do you think the Forstner is somehow better quality?
> It's an extra $21 bucks and I don't know how I feel about the
> "2 stretchy links behind the clasp".
> The president bracelet looks AWESOME on the SMP300.
> I will be getting the blue one SOON...(hopefully).
> Thanks


I'm not sure if the Forstner is a better quality or not, but I actually purchased the 1450 President bracelet with the intention to have it for my Speedmaster but I liked the versatility to be able to put it on my Seamaster with a simple swap of the endlinks for extra $50. I have an Uncle Seiko Jubilee for my SARB035 and it's of similar quality to the Forstner. They both have the very cheap jingly stamped clasp. The one thing I noticed is that the Uncle Seiko online pictures seem to show the sides of the links to be polished, whereas the Forstner is all brushed. They both have solid end links. Also to point out that the Uncle Seiko is pin style links whereas the Forstner are screwed links. 

Here is a recent article on Fratello that reviews the Forstner: The New Forstner President (1450) Bracelet Will Thrill Fans Of The Omega Speedmaster Classic

As much as I like having the 1450 President on the Seamaster, the Speedy is calling for it and I'm thinking of trying the Uncle Seiko Holzer for the Seamaster. For now I'm enjoying it and finding it more comfortable than the OEM bracelet. The Forstner is much lighter and the links articulate more so it drapes around my wrist better, combined with the stretch links it's a more comfortable bracelet than the OEM.


----------



## delmar39

ryan850 said:


> Great pickup! Pick up the updated smp on the fly clasp (couple on watch recon right now) and it becomes the perfect daily driver.


Thanks, I love it! I really fancy the 42mm in black to have two different generation wave dials, but it’s having the disposable isn’t it. Or white, for something different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39

FOOT SOUP said:


> Just picked this up an hour ago!
> View attachment 16256906


Beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Furball




----------



## tommy_boy

New bezel.


----------



## faiz

Dial of many colours









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOT SOUP

Sent this to my Dad this morning









Then he sent his back!


----------



## Speedy B

My Father In Law surprised me with a 50th yr birthday present!!! Amazing in-laws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

anonymousmoose said:


> Take the plunge- they don't seem to be getting cheaper
> 
> This was $1000AUD (full set) and I paid a premium for it at the time (2007ish). They were selling from $800.
> 
> Now they are about $2000 - $2500AUD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I held off on a lot of watches over the years and regret it now.


I just ordered mine tonight. I'm pretty excited, definitely the nicest (most expensive) watch I've ever purchased.


----------



## watchman600

filthyj24 said:


> I just ordered mine tonight. I'm pretty excited, definitely the nicest (most expensive) watch I've ever purchased.


I feel the EXACT same way !
I "pulled the trigger" on the blue SMP300.
Love the dynamic blue!


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter




----------



## rudestew

Black n White think I need a splash of colour soon


----------



## Quota hora est?

Why not...?
















Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh




----------



## FOOT SOUP




----------



## Relo60

Checking in 👍🏼. Have a great weekend 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Philip_Marlowe




----------



## dsjwatch

Relo60 said:


> Checking in 👍🏼. Have a great weekend 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 16263689
> 
> View attachment 16263690
> 
> View attachment 16263691


The Blue all around looks AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Relo60

dsjwatch said:


> The Blue all around looks AMAZING!!!!


Thank you sir🙏🏼.👍🏼


----------



## dsjwatch

Relo60 said:


> Thank you sir.


Thanks for posting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu

Happy Sunday!


----------



## FOOT SOUP




----------



## paulie8777

Just picked up a new strap for my SMP “Tokyo” - black rubber with Omega deployment clasp. Been waiting a while for this strap+ deployment clasp to come in - happy day for me. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist

paulie8777 said:


> Just picked up a new strap for my SMP “Tokyo” - black rubber with Omega deployment clasp. Been waiting a while for this strap+ deployment clasp to come in - happy day for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have to order the strap from an Omega Boutique and how much did it cost? I'm looking for a similar option, and wanted to get the Zealande but they don't make a long size to fit any wrist size over 8 inches.


----------



## paulie8777

Big_wrist said:


> Did you have to order the strap from an Omega Boutique and how much did it cost? I'm looking for a similar option, and wanted to get the Zealande but they don't make a long size to fit any wrist size over 8 inches.


Yep, I ordered the strap and deployment clasp from my OB. The price for both was around $530...ish. The strap is pretty long - my wrist is 6.75 inches and I am using the adjustment hole 2nd closest to the crown.

This strap is super comfortable. I also have the OEM blue rubber strap w/ buckle, and it is not quite as comfortable to wear as this one.

For reference, here are the part numbers (thanks to @MackyP for sharing these with me):
Black Rubber Strap
Small: 032CVZ015754 - (18.575cm)
Regular Length: 032CVZ015752 - (20.675cm)
Large: 032CVZ015755 - (22.675cm)

Blue Rubber Strap
Small: 032CVZ015756 - (18.575cm)
Regular: 032CVZ015753 - (20.675cm)
Large: 032CVZ15757 - (22.675cm)

Steel Folding Buckle
18mm: 94521883


----------



## TheRealDCA

paulie8777 said:


> Yep, I ordered the strap and deployment clasp from my OB. The price for both was around $530...ish. The strap is pretty long - my wrist is 6.75 inches and I am using the adjustment hole 2nd closest to the crown.
> 
> This strap is super comfortable. I also have the OEM blue rubber strap w/ buckle, and it is not quite as comfortable to wear as this one.
> 
> For reference, here are the part numbers (thanks to @MackyP for sharing these with me):
> Black Rubber Strap
> Small: 032CVZ015754 - (18.575cm)
> Regular Length: 032CVZ015752 - (20.675cm)
> Large: 032CVZ015755 - (22.675cm)
> 
> Blue Rubber Strap
> Small: 032CVZ015756 - (18.575cm)
> Regular: 032CVZ015753 - (20.675cm)
> Large: 032CVZ15757 - (22.675cm)
> 
> Steel Folding Buckle
> 18mm: 94521883
> View attachment 16265939


Did you get the short or regular length strap?


----------



## Quota hora est?

paulie8777 said:


> Just picked up a new strap for my SMP “Tokyo” - black rubber with Omega deployment clasp. Been waiting a while for this strap+ deployment clasp to come in - happy day for me.


Damn!I couldnt even get my hands on that watch for a whole year!I heard only 10 units were allocated to Malaysia and they were sold off immediately to customers who made pre-bookings Anyway Congratulation! 



Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

TheRealDCA said:


> Did you get the short or regular length strap?


I’m not 100% sure, the regular I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quota hora est?

A watch nerd like me just cannot resist the temptation 









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Dougiebaby

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


FANTASTIC SHOT — thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## tasteless.beaver

I just saw this oddity pop up on my AD's website, the Olympic Timekeeper. I had never seen it and I'm not sure how I feel about it - it's very unique for a Seamaster, but not necessarily in a great way.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## JRF1

paulie8777 said:


> Just picked up a new strap for my SMP “Tokyo” - black rubber with Omega deployment clasp. Been waiting a while for this strap+ deployment clasp to come in - happy day for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm first time I’ve seen the white dial with blue bezel, interesting! Definitely prefer it on leather compared to black rubber.


----------



## TheRealDCA

tasteless.beaver said:


> I just saw this oddity pop up on my AD's website, the Olympic Timekeeper. I had never seen it and I'm not sure how I feel about it - it's very unique for a Seamaster, but not necessarily in a great way.
> 
> View attachment 16269553


I’d have to see it in person, but based on how it looks online, I wouldn’t pay the MSRP they’re asking.

The versions with the mostly white dials look better, but they’re only sold in limited edition sets of five.


----------



## fendushi

My favourite time of the day!


----------



## MonkeyChunks

Finally made the purchase and brought it home. I had been looking at about 6 other watches for about a year, but kept coming back to this one. Very glad I did.


----------



## NewGuard84

MonkeyChunks said:


> Finally made the purchase and brought it home. I had been looking at about 6 other watches for about a year, but kept coming back to this one. Very glad I did.
> View attachment 16269736


Congratulations on the beautiful SMP (I may be biased).

Enjoy it, I have been loving mine since August.


----------



## dsjwatch

FOOT SOUP said:


> View attachment 16265776


Beauti + ful = Beautiful


----------



## Sugman




----------



## brash47

So many shiny new SMP.....I'll just post my little oldie.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy

I'm like a 10 year old kid when I make it glow. Loving the new Zealande strap as well.


----------



## JRF1

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16270895
> 
> View attachment 16270897


What strap is that?


----------



## JRF1

Also will post recent photos of the SMP from Hawaii even though I put them in a thread I created right after I got back from vacation:


----------



## watchman600

@JRF1 Oh yeah! Awesome pics, especially the first and the last of these 4.


----------



## dsjwatch

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16270895
> 
> View attachment 16270897


Beautiful Pictures!


----------



## dsjwatch

JRF1 said:


> Also will post recent photos of the SMP from Hawaii even though I put them in a thread I created right after I got back from vacation:
> 
> View attachment 16272277
> 
> View attachment 16272279
> 
> View attachment 16272278
> 
> View attachment 16272276





JRF1 said:


> Also will post recent photos of the SMP from Hawaii even though I put them in a thread I created right after I got back from vacation:
> 
> View attachment 16272277
> 
> View attachment 16272279
> 
> View attachment 16272278
> 
> View attachment 16272276


Looks like you had a lot of FUN with your SeaMaster Diver, diving in Hawaii! That is AWESOME! I have to try that!


----------



## Sugman

dsjwatch said:


> Beautiful Pictures!


Thanks!


----------



## Sugman

JRF1 said:


> What strap is that?


It’s a Hirsch Accent…natural rubber and comfortable.


----------



## brash47

Great thread additions lately!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

I'll pile on then, got it in yesterday


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Roy Hobbs

Days are short in the northern hemisphere









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi

JRF1 said:


> Also will post recent photos of the SMP from Hawaii even though I put them in a thread I created right after I got back from vacation:
> 
> View attachment 16272277
> 
> View attachment 16272279
> 
> View attachment 16272278
> 
> View attachment 16272276


I really love the black dial and bezel!

I tried on all the other colours and I much prefer the black.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## alllexandru

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


GREAT PHOTO !!!


----------



## Quota hora est?

It's just crazy how a watch can put a cheeky smile on my face after a post-call









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Quota hora est? said:


> It's just crazy how a watch can put a cheeky smile on my face after a post-call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


It can withstand it!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

Trying out the new 13 pro max camera. Very impressive.


----------



## agtprvctr

busch12 said:


> View attachment 16276533
> 
> View attachment 16276534
> 
> View attachment 16276532
> 
> 
> Trying out the new 13 pro max camera. Very impressive.


Well played


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk

I still love this combination


----------



## JustAbe

Have a great weekend!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## [email protected] C

Ooops...see post below.


----------



## [email protected] C

pepepatryk said:


> I still love this combination


 I generally prefer the blue SMP on the bracelet...but that's pretty sweet!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Big_wrist

I got the Uncle Seiko Holzer Bracelet on Black Friday sale and it feels great. Comparing to the Forstner I posted here earlier, I think the finish is slightly better than the Forstner, as the edges are smoother. It's possibly due to the polished sides of the links and the shape of the links. Both have solid end links that fit tightly to the case with no gaps or movement. Both have jingly jangly pressed metal pressure clasps. The Forstner links are held together by screws and the Uncle Seiko uses pins. Both have fully articulating links that drapes on the wrist well and makes for a very comfortable fit. The spring links on the Forstner is a nice touch and it does allow me to wear it slightly tighter to keep the weight of the watch from flopping around too much (about one micro adjust tighter on the clasp). 

Both great bracelets but the tie breaker is the price. Even without the black friday sale at full retail the Uncle Seiko cost less than the Forstner. Although I'm not comparing the Uncle Seiko President bracelet, I'm sure the fit and finish is on par with it's Holzer model.


----------



## GregBe

Seamaster back on the bracelet









Sent from my SM-T970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tasteless.beaver

I'm in. I purchased today, I couldn't decide between white or black (but also tried blue), so I went with my gut: white won.


----------



## Jeep99dad

alllexandru said:


> GREAT PHOTO !!!


X2


----------



## Sjef1

Two days old


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

tasteless.beaver said:


> I'm in. I purchased today, I couldn't decide between white or black (but also tried blue), so I went with my gut: white won.
> 
> View attachment 16278346
> 
> View attachment 16278347
> 
> View attachment 16278401


I’m with you. Blue is nice and black is sharp, but white wins 
Black is still on my radar 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SWilly67

Reporting for duty.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo




----------



## 8past10

I am happy to be returning to the Omega Seamaster club. I purchased today the Omega Seamaster GMT "Great White" with box and papers. This will be the 3rd Seamaster I have owned and this one will be a keeper. The photos posted are in chronological order from the new purchase to the previous Semasters I owned but sold, Omega Seamaster 2538.20, 210.30.42.20.01.001 and the 2555.80 "Electric Blue". I have been looking for this watch for quite some time. I have my two watch collection completed with the addition of this watch and my JLC Master Control Date.


----------



## 8past10




----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thxv009

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## busch12

Today


----------



## Btiggemann

Most recent addition, I just adore the craftsmanship and boldness of the PO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cblock406

Picked mine up a few weeks ago and am really enjoying it! Glad I went with the blue; tough decision as they all look great.


----------



## Kerry Langford

'52 'hammer action', just had it serviced and repaired and my brother will be the new owner. I've suggested a really cool leather strap in a mid to dark tan


----------



## filthyj24

I'm in as of today.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

FOOT SOUP said:


> View attachment 16265776


All I want for Christmas, is the current version with the proportions of this original version 🥵


----------



## SWilly67

SWilly67 said:


> Reporting for duty.


And another Seamaster reporting for duty.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## calangoman

I know a lot of people don't like black on blue but I was curious so I ordered this replacement bezel with a black insert from Omega and put it on my Electric Blue. I must say I'm really loving it.
It feels like a whole new watch.


----------



## 8past10

My Seamaster "Great White" arrived today! Wow it is in almost like new condition, just a few hardly noticeable scratches on the bezel. It came with the newer Omega box, not the red one, Omega card and manual. Two wrist shots, a solo shot and one with it's brother. Like so many, I work from home now and the TV was on in the other room. When my watch was delivered this morning Spectre was on TV, a fun coincidence. 😀


----------



## Watch_Dude_410

Got my first Seamaster about a month ago. SMP300 midsize from 1998. Absolutely in love with this watch. I haven’t worn anything else since I got this one.


----------



## dsjwatch

PeteJE said:


> View attachment 16273768
> 
> View attachment 16273769


Beautiful Picture! I love the sky blue with the navy blue!


----------



## Teeuu

Here we are again


----------



## Big_wrist

It’s bring your Seamaster to the office type of day. It always lightens up the day with a quick wrist shot.


----------



## FOOT SOUP

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> All I want for Christmas, is the current version with the proportions of this original version 🥵


It is more understated. New one almost seems to “showy” when you have them next to each other. I also prefer the colour scheme of the original. It was blue, but you could easily wear that everyday. I decided not to go with the current seamaster in blue, because I felt like you wouldn’t want to wear it with certain outfits.


----------



## sculder

Decided to give the white Seamaster a try on padded barenia leather with deployant. I was quite surprised how great it looks.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Anyone here own these ? Or any thoughts on them? I like the different materials. 
Never mind Joma I’d get it from an AD

A more classic version I like but haven’t seen I. The metal is this one


----------



## watchman600

sculder said:


> Decided to give the white Seamaster a try on padded barenia leather with deployant. I was quite surprised how great it looks.


What is the website with link, please? I googled it and the closest I could get was:








Cognac Barenia Leather Watch Strap


Our Cognac Barenia Watch Strap use leather from Tannery Haas in France. Haas has been making leather since Cognac Barenia Leather Watch Strap




www.milanostraps.com




...but it doesn't have a deployment clasp (which I would really prefer).
------
As an aside, this one looks great:








Brown Cordovan Leather No Stitches Watch Strap


Brown Cordovan Leather No Stitches Watch Strap , from a particular part of a horsehide the buttock. The supply of Shell Cordovan leather is low and an high..




www.milanostraps.com




---
...and off topic, this may be my next belt purchase:








Black Leather Belt Padded


Top quality professional Full Leather Padded Belt Black 6-inch . Padded Leather Belt Is Extra Wide With Contoured Natural Leather, Which Supports Back And




www.milanostraps.com


----------



## sculder

watchman600 said:


> What is the website with link, please? I googled it and the closest I could get was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cognac Barenia Leather Watch Strap
> 
> 
> Our Cognac Barenia Watch Strap use leather from Tannery Haas in France. Haas has been making leather since Cognac Barenia Leather Watch Strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.milanostraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but it doesn't have a deployment clasp (which I would really prefer).
> ------
> As an aside, this one looks great:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Cordovan Leather No Stitches Watch Strap
> 
> 
> Brown Cordovan Leather No Stitches Watch Strap , from a particular part of a horsehide the buttock. The supply of Shell Cordovan leather is low and an high..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.milanostraps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> ...and off topic, this may be my next belt purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Leather Belt Padded
> 
> 
> Top quality professional Full Leather Padded Belt Black 6-inch . Padded Leather Belt Is Extra Wide With Contoured Natural Leather, Which Supports Back And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.milanostraps.com


It’s a Bob Marino barenia calf strap. Only $40 for the strap, and I believe the deployant buckle was slightly extra. Good quality strap for the money. Very comparable to OEM Omega Speedy leather.


----------



## watchman600

@sculder Thanks for responding. But this is the closest I could find:








BOB Marino Calf Deployment Strap for Omega, 20-22 mm, 4 colors, new!


"Marino" is the name of our most exclusive handmade strap collection. Now on sale, genuine saddle calf leather. The clean and durable upper leather…




waccex.de




It's just under $100 bucks...and it doesn't say "Barenia" anywhere.

Can you please share the link where you got it?


----------



## dsjwatch

pepepatryk said:


> I still love this combination


Me too! I love it!


----------



## FJR1971

Jeep99dad said:


> Anyone here own these ? Or any thoughts on them? I like the different materials.
> Never mind Joma I’d get it from an AD
> 
> A more classic version I like but haven’t seen I. The metal is this one


I have only seen the black ceramic one in person, and it is really awesome. It is light and the metal has a muted appearance vs the stainless steel version. The problem for me is that the regular seamaster at 42mm is pushing my size limit already. Additionally, the cost is almost 2x the price of a black stainless steel version and that is tough the justity.


----------



## watchman600

tasteless.beaver said:


> I'm in. I purchased today, I couldn't decide between white or black (but also tried blue), so I went with my gut: white won.
> 
> View attachment 16278346
> 
> View attachment 16278347
> 
> View attachment 16278401


That's the BEST way to do it...go in and try them all on!
I did the same thing, and for me (my gut) the beautiful blue won out.
Congrats 
(the only thing is that the Tokyo wasn't in stock to try on,
and I refused to spend that much and get it "sight unseen"
even though that one MIGHT have been my favorite)


----------



## filthyj24




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## deepsea03

PloProf Sunrise


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Still honeymooning


----------



## stamonkey

Lume shot from the pillow fort









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cblock406

Hard to argue that Seamaster blue...


----------



## watchman600

Cblock406 said:


> Hard to argue that Seamaster blue...


AMAZING pic 
WOW!!!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

My buddy 😌


----------



## GregBe

Seamaster 300 again today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## -CUJO-

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> My buddy 😌
> View attachment 16292317



That looks sharp!


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## filthyj24

The honeymoon phase is officially winding down and I can confidently say I love this little watch. This is replacing a Casio Protrek (I know, I know) as my one watch collection. Only problem is now I'm finding myself eyeballing the 2531.80. I go back and forth with autos, I find that I typically like the IDEA of automatics more than I actually like owning them between accuracy, fragility and service costs. 

This is by far the most expensive watch I've ever owned, second being a Hamilton Titanium auto I bought new a few years ago. This watch is an early gift to myself for my 31st birthday and my two year anniversary on swat. 2020 and 2021 granted a lot of overtime opportunities in my line of work so I had some extra "fun money" and knew exactly what I was going to spend it on.

I grew up a child of the 90's playing Goldeneye on Nintendo 64 and watching the movie on VHS. This watch was imprinted on me at an early age but I never thought I'd actually own one. Personally This is my favorite of all the Seamasters from an aesthetic standpoint and I love how it wears. I intentionally looked for one that was not pristine and showed some love so that I could wear it and not baby it. I actually love how faded my bezel is. 

So 2531 owners, how tough are you/have you been on your watches and how are they holding up? What kind of accuracy can I realistically expect from an almost 30 year old watch? How often do you have it serviced and what can I expect service costs to be? I'm probably being ridiculous but I honestly hate the thought of my watch battery dying. I've been spoiled by solar powered Casios and Seikos for too long.


----------



## BryanUsrey1

While I am wearing my old Seamaster 300, I tried this watch on today at the shop. Wow. It is understated and I love it. It wears well. I also looked at a few Grand Seiko models and they are nice as well. Wanting to pick up something new and this AT is in the running.


----------



## -CUJO-




----------



## mhs91

Regret selling this everyday - ultimately I prefer the 2531.80 but want this one back and may safe queen the older model.


----------



## CdaddyLutz

Love a good old seamaster.


----------



## filthyj24

Slow night at the office.


----------



## r00ski

getting chilly out there 🥶


----------



## Benwah

A two tone treasure…










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> My buddy
> View attachment 16292317


I can not wait to JOIN the Watch and Suit Club. I love your STYLE! Looking like a Million Dollar!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Benwah said:


> A two tone treasure…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love it! Don’t see many of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRF1

SMP camping


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Maddog1970

Been on the wrist all week, maybe even 8 days - unusual for me, and not planned, just turned out that way - really enjoying it….and keeping a steady +0spd


----------



## filthyj24

Fresh battery, now its workout time.


----------



## JunkerJorge

Reunited and it feels so good.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Can I join the club? My first Seamaster (and first Omega). This one will go out for a complete service after the holidays.


----------



## chris45220

Here's mine with the original owner


----------



## agtprvctr

Holding its own in mixed company. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -CUJO-

r00ski said:


> getting chilly out there 🥶
> 
> View attachment 16295463
> View attachment 16295464


Nice pictures! It really captures how black that dial is.


----------



## Mpnunes

Seamaster Cosmic 2000 diver…it’s been on my wrist all week…


----------



## Sambation




----------



## r00ski

-CUJO- said:


> Nice pictures! It really captures how black that dial is.


Thanks! 

I have to say however that those pics show more the glossy nature of the dial. 

For how black it is when it’s not reflecting daylight see below 











Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## adg31

Classic for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

I miss her. She enjoys a spirited ride as much as the next girl…..


----------



## tasteless.beaver

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 16303736
> 
> I miss her. She enjoys a spirited ride as much as the next girl…..


G37 powerrrr! (And poor fuel economy!)
I'll replicate this one with my Polar and G sedan in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Teeuu




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## glg

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS

This perfect Duo will become a Trio. 










Because this baby just found its way home











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10

8past10 said:


> I am happy to be returning to the Omega Seamaster club. I purchased today the Omega Seamaster GMT "Great White" with box and papers. This will be the 3rd Seamaster I have owned and this one will be a keeper. The photos posted are in chronological order from the new purchase to the previous Semasters I owned but sold, Omega Seamaster 2538.20, 210.30.42.20.01.001 and the 2555.80 "Electric Blue". I have been looking for this watch for quite some time. I have my two watch collection completed with the addition of this watch and my JLC Master Control Date.


----------



## 8past10

After 10 days with the Omega Great White, I unfortunately had to return it for refund. After the first day wearing the watch, it began to lose 35 to 40 seconds per day. A disappointing experience but I look forward to finding an Omega Great White that will be a keeper. Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

8past10 said:


> After 10 days with the Omega Great White, I unfortunately had to return it for refund. After the first day wearing the watch, it began to lose 35 to 40 seconds per day. A disappointing experience but I look forward to finding an Omega Great White that will be a keeper. Happy Holidays to everyone!


Do you know when the last time it was serviced? Perhaps it just needs a tune up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Do you know when the last time it was serviced? Perhaps it just needs a tune up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was recently serviced and running at a rate of +2 per day prior to purchase. When I received the watch, the date was the 31st. I learned after receiving the watch it had not been wound since October 31st. I assumed that it just needed to be worn and that the oils were still good and not clogged up.


----------



## Sambation




----------



## eijiboy

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Can I join the club? My first Seamaster (and first Omega). This one will go out for a complete service after the holidays.
> View attachment 16301499


I hope omega will retro this and not put a ceramic dial. Keep the dian and just put ceramic bezel and 24lclicks like gmt master ceramic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quota hora est?

I wanted a spontaneous shot of the hamster jumping out of her hand but she said she wouldnt be able to catch it because those furry animals can scurry really fast all over the pet store...


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## PeteJE




----------



## Jeep99dad

PeteJE said:


> View attachment 16305734


Super Nice shot


----------



## Jeep99dad

Surprised to not see more of this version. Seems neglected though the colors are very nice.


----------



## brash47

Jeep99dad said:


> Surprised to not see more of this version. Seems neglected though the colors are very nice.


Ask and you shall receive. 

The chrome dial is amazing for taking on colors that are around it.





































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

brash47 said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> The chrome dial is amazing for taking on colors that are around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Stunning  I dont understand why we don’t see more on this thread and IG or wruw threads


----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

brash47 said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> The chrome dial is amazing for taking on colors that are around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Love this one and have this exact setup as well, as you know. It is extremely underrated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## AMM1959

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16306746


Lovely, mate!


----------



## DaveandStu

AMM1959 said:


> Lovely, mate!


Thank you mate,
all the best
Dave


----------



## Furball

Sprinkling lightly today, so a 300m dive watch was the obvious choice...


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Sjef1

Works with everything, even a late training session outdoor💪


----------



## [email protected] C

Trying a few NATOs in my collection on the Omega. I'm on vacation for the rest of the year starting tomorrow, so a more casual look seemed appropriate. That, and I was done with meetings for the day and frankly coasting...


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Sjef1 said:


> View attachment 16310516
> 
> Works with everything, even a late training session outdoor💪


great pic. I’ve always loved that particular piece on a black rubber strap.


----------



## deddelman

In just the right light, almost looks like the chrome dial 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sjef1




----------



## TheDwightKurtShrute




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## brash47

deddelman said:


> In just the right light, almost looks like the chrome dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We don't accept posers here!!!!

Nice job. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly

Something a bit different today


----------



## dsjwatch

deddelman said:


> In just the right light, almost looks like the chrome dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is Cool! I thought you had 2 different watches! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

@deddelman 
I don't understand...how did you get the blue dial to look like the chrome dial?


----------



## deddelman

watchman600 said:


> @deddelman
> I don't understand...how did you get the blue dial to look like the chrome dial?


Just happened to randomly catch the reflection of the ceiling light in my office in the dial at precisely the right angle. I found it a rather interesting example of how different this watch can look in different lighting situations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation




----------



## Xizor

Greetings from the Maldives


----------



## rudestew

Teeuu said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 16265136


That combo looks great


----------



## anonymousmoose

Omega Spa


----------



## Mpower2002

Dressed my great white up for my company Christmas party today. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## FJR1971

anonymousmoose said:


> Omega Spa


Do you like/recommend an ultrasonic cleaner?


----------



## anonymousmoose

FJR1971 said:


> Do you like/recommend an ultrasonic cleaner?


I never use it for the watch, only strap/bracelet. We got it for sunglasses many years ago


----------



## Teeuu

rudestew said:


> That combo looks great


Thanks


----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## Rossonero3

Bobthekelpy said:


> View attachment 16317775


Looks amazing. Your bezel insert looks perfect.


----------



## projekt-h

Only upside of being stuck at home with a stupid head cold - being able to hang with the fur missile when not passed out. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## tbensous

Merry Christmas  !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum




----------



## ArnoDeFrance




----------



## Erik_H

Seamaster 2552.61


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## NewGuard84

Season’s greetings Gentlemen


----------



## KogKiller

2552.80.00


----------



## projekt-h

No big family festivities today, and it's relatively warm, might as well wash the truck.


----------



## FOOT SOUP

rubber strap was a Christmas gift today!


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

I put the rubber back on for a change. Didn’t wear it for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## deddelman

chriscentro said:


>


Excellent shot, as always!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsjwatch

anonymousmoose said:


> Omega Spa


A perfect watch day! Lol


----------



## dsjwatch

tbensous said:


> Merry Christmas  !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas


----------



## dsjwatch

anonymousmoose said:


>


Merry Christmas


----------



## dsjwatch

projekt-h said:


> Only upside of being stuck at home with a stupid head cold - being able to hang with the fur missile when not passed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol nice!


----------



## dsjwatch

KogKiller said:


> 2552.80.00
> View attachment 16321053


Perfect Sunlight! Look AMAZING!


----------



## fendushi

Sometimes I forget how good this watch looks on my wrist. I get a reminder every time it goes back in my rotation.


----------



## Sugman

Had it for 2 days, now...I think it's a keeper.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## projekt-h

Tried the mid-century alpinist thing on the chair, dive extension doesn’t quite fit over my ski jacket… and felt kinda cringe. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Hey community, I stayed up late for this one. Got my hands on the Classic Seamaster 300m from Tomorrow Never Dies and wanted to do some macro shots and explain why I think this watch became such a big hit, especially with rising market prices today. Happy New Years (almost)!


----------



## bombaywalla

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Hey community, I stayed up late for this one. Got my hands on the Classic Seamaster 300m from Tomorrow Never Dies and wanted to do some macro shots and explain why I think this watch became such a big hit, especially with rising market prices today. Happy New Years (almost)!


Man, you CAN spin a good story, can't you!!   
I've the Chrono version since the late 1990s -- so looks like i bought your line of the story.... LOL!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

bombaywalla said:


> Man, you CAN spin a good story, can't you!!
> I've the Chrono version since the late 1990s -- so looks like i bought your line of the story.... LOL!
> 
> View attachment 16328677


Thank you my man! These early Seamasters are the epitome 🔥


----------



## Maddog1970

This today…


----------



## Sjef1

Haven’t left my wrist since I bought it


----------



## Badblood32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## tbensous




----------



## Sambation




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## dsjwatch

projekt-h said:


> Tried the mid-century alpinist thing on the chair, dive extension doesn’t quite fit over my ski jacket… and felt kinda cringe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The struggle is real however looking like a great time to go skiing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## Sambation

Jack1775 said:


>


Beautiful.


----------



## brendvn




----------



## Jack1775

Sambation said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## JimmyBoots

Some quick and dirty photos of Forstners new contemporary flat link bracelet. 

The bracelet has wider and thicker links and a full milled clasp. 




































It definitely inspires more confidence than the older clam shell clasps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

JimmyBoots said:


> Some quick and dirty photos of Forstners new contemporary flat link bracelet.
> 
> The bracelet has wider and thicker links and a full milled clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It definitely inspires more confidence than the older clam shell clasps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reminds me of the AT's OEM bracelet, except for the clasp, obviously. Looks good!


----------



## JimmyBoots

So far so good. I’ve had multiple bracelets from Uncle Seiko and Forstner and this one is the most robust. 

As someone that can’t stand the OEM bracelet I’m very thankful for these companies innovating different options. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## paulie8777

PeteJE said:


> View attachment 16331949


Great photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation

Happy New Year Seamaster friends!


----------



## tbensous

Best wishes to you and your families for 2022. I wish you a lot of Omega for this new year and hopefully less craziness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Old smp 300m. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> Best wishes to you and your families for 2022. I wish you a lot of Omega for this new year and hopefully less craziness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy New Year to you, Thierry!! All the very best in the coming year.

René


----------



## gr4z

JimmyBoots said:


> So far so good. I’ve had multiple bracelets from Uncle Seiko and Forstner and this one is the most robust.
> 
> As someone that can’t stand the OEM bracelet I’m very thankful for these companies innovating different options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good. How does the ‘stretchy’ links work? Is it comfortable when your wrist expands and contracts? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] C

Happy New Year!


----------



## Furball




----------



## adg31

Happy New Year everyone 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32

Here’s to hoping ‘22 is a good one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> Happy New Year to you, Thierry!! All the very best in the coming year.
> 
> René


Thanks René, you too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

gr4z said:


> Looks good. How does the ‘stretchy’ links work? Is it comfortable when your wrist expands and contracts? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This new bracelet doesn’t have stretchy links. It’s more solid than the regular flat link. The link are thicker and wider. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39

Happy New Year. Goodbye to 2021, the year I managed to pick this beauty up 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Does anyone have a pic of their Seamaster on a Tropic style strap? I've always enjoyed a nice, thick Tropic on my diver's style watches and I'm considering trying one on my 50th GMT.


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## hewesyourdaddy

It’s grillin’ time!


----------



## Sugman

2021 was a good year for my watch collection and…well…my watch collection. This is a 2021 purchase. Let’s hope 2022 is good for everything else.


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## Btiggemann

New year pickup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

hewesyourdaddy said:


> It’s grillin’ time!
> 
> View attachment 16338339



What kind of strap is this and do they make a blue one for the Electric Blue


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Jim Jones said:


> What kind of strap is this and do they make a blue one for the Electric Blue


It's from a company named BandCamp. I found them on Etsy. I was looking for a cheap rubber strap to try it on to see if I would actually like wearing it on a curved end strap. It's not bad, but I will most likely end up with an original Omega or Zealande curved end strap/


----------



## Furball

Dive watch is the correct choice when it's 34 degree snow/rain mix (yuck).
Who else loves it when the 3 displays where it's supposed to?


----------



## Rossonero3

My 2264 is in need of a new battery, anyone know where I can have this done in the Boston, MA area? Thnx


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

Rossonero3 said:


> My 2264 is in need of a new battery, anyone know where I can have this done in the Boston, MA area? Thnx


The Watchmaker Stoneham, MA
I've dealt with them several times. They are also the official USA Oris service center.








The Watchmaker


Watchmaker specializing in sales and factory-level service of fine timepieces since 1987. National Service Center for Oris Watches USA




thewatchmaker.com


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## harald-hans

Today the Seamaster 300 "Spectre" Limited Edition with a Genteel Alligatorstrap ...


----------



## anonymousmoose

TheHun said:


> PO
> View attachment 16338644


What the hell is that?!? (Not the PO)


----------



## Mpower2002

Picked up a Forstner bracelet for my Great White, its extremely comfortable. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## SWilly67

Electric Blue today, on a Tempo-Mat strap.


----------



## TheHun

anonymousmoose said:


> What the hell is that?!? (Not the PO)


Seven Magic Mountains just outside of Vegas.


----------



## delmar39

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. What bracelet have you switched with the original? Looks like a good fit for the watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGR11

I picked up my first Omega a few days ago. I have to say, I’m VERY impressed with the quality of the piece. Everything seems to be perfect, bezel action, crown, winding the watch and the finish. Overall, very impressed! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu

Had to coax it out from under the sleeve of the Aran wool sweater for a quick shot.


----------



## tasteless.beaver

The seas are frozen but the AT keeps ticking 🥶


----------



## filthyj24

Eggsy said:


> View attachment 16343744


 I think this might be my favorite Seamaster. It's subtle, but I think the red higher on the dial balances the face more than the quartz model with the red text lower on the dial. I also like the smaller font used for the co-axial text combined with this being the first co-axial Seamaster and the first Daniel Craig Seamaster (technically second on screen to the PO). I'm contemplating trading my 2541.80 for one but don't really want to give up quartz accuracy and reliability.


----------



## FJR1971

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn’t know I needed this , but now I do.


----------



## Eggsy

filthyj24 said:


> I think this might be my favorite Seamaster. It's subtle, but I think the red higher on the dial balances the face more than the quartz model with the red text lower on the dial. I also like the smaller font used for the co-axial text combined with this being the first co-axial Seamaster and the first Daniel Craig Seamaster (technically second on screen to the PO). I'm contemplating trading my 2541.80 for one but don't really want to give up quartz accuracy and reliability.


Maybe the answer is to have both?


----------



## filthyj24

Eggsy said:


> Maybe the answer is to have both?


I wish lol. I had a hard enough time spending the money on my Goldeneye.


----------



## PeteJE

Back to the NATO strap for a bit……


----------



## luk4s83

I took the 2254.50 for a weekend hike


----------



## projekt-h

Not a "cool" photo but wanted to share how impressed I am that both my PO and Pelagos FXD were within a half second of actual time. I haven't set the PO in over a month now. Was about 10 seconds ahead a couple weeks ago but has since pulled back and stayed pretty much where it is for a few days. The Pelagos was set a little over a week ago, but prior to letting the reserve run out it was running for about a month and averaging out to only gaining or losing a couple seconds per week, depending how much I wore it. Both are seriously impressive timekeepers.










Edit:

I'll add the "cool" photo from the other day "back to work after the holidays" that didn't upload on mobile:


----------



## JimmyBoots

SWilly67 said:


> Electric Blue today, on a Tempo-Mat strap.


That’s one I miss. Probably more than my 2254. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

filthyj24 said:


> I wish lol. I had a hard enough time spending the money on my Goldeneye.




Get both anyways  You'll be better off in the long run. The quartz is like money in the bank. They aren't getting cheaper and Omega no longer makes a quartz SMP


----------



## Furball




----------



## dt75

JimmyBoots said:


> That’s one I miss. Probably more than my 2254.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that with fitted ends?


----------



## JimmyBoots

That’s a Zealande. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller




----------



## Pbmatt

Just back from a fresh Service at Omega…good as new.


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Neyra




----------



## Titan II

Neyra said:


> View attachment 16350178


That is beautiful, sir!! Does that have the legendary 321 movement under the hood?

Rene


----------



## Neyra

Titan II said:


> That is beautiful, sir!! Does that have the legendary 321 movement under the hood?
> 
> Rene


It sure does! It’s a 1959 Omega Seamaster chrono ref. 14364-2 my grandfather bought.
Thanks!


----------



## Titan II

Neyra said:


> It sure does! It’s a 1959 Omega Seamaster chrono ref. 14364-2 my grandfather bought.
> Thanks!


That's even better that it belonged to your grandfather.🤠👍

Rene


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## mhs91

Photo quality seems to decrease with the upload


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## mhs91

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incredible pic - what bracelet?


----------



## navjing0614

Old 300M.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k

navjing0614 said:


> Old 300M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Looks great!!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## TheHun

SMP


----------



## navjing0614

Budman2k said:


> Looks great!!


Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk




----------



## projekt-h

Guess I’ll know by later today how well the Master Co-ax movement actually holds up to magnetic fields. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This one needs to be seen in the metal to appreciate its beauty. It plays well with different lighting.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattya56

An underrated color variant. This watch is unlike anything in my collection and that’s why I love it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

mattya56 said:


> An underrated color variant. This watch is unlike anything in my collection and that’s why I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely agree. VERY underrated. Here’s mine. I am so happy I chose this dial color. I think it’s the most unique and dynamic of the ones offered. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sugman

projekt-h said:


> Guess I’ll know by later today how well the Master Co-ax movement actually holds up to magnetic fields.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And???


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Doubling up on Seamasters! I just picked up the SMP from the carrier, over a month after buying it at my AD. I still can’t believe I didn’t get the black, though!


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fendushi

I love this watch more and more each day. Love the black!


----------



## Turpinr

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## projekt-h

So, I had noticed after posting it was within a half second of actual time the other week, it was falling behind a noticeable amount. I reset it Monday night and it’s currently 3 seconds behind. 

Anyone else have a METAS watch run slow? It’s not supposed to under any conditions, so I’m wondering if anyone has had to send theirs back for this. 



Sugman said:


> And???


Nothing to report related to that, haha. That machine doesn’t kick out a whole ton of magnetic field. Don’t know exactly how much, but pretty sure most modern watches would hold up against it, especially these. It’s still running slow after being near it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r00ski

in Poland we don't say "hump day", we say "środa minie, tydzień zginie" and I think that's beautiful


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## A4A




----------



## Sugman

projekt-h said:


> Anyone else have a METAS watch run slow? It’s not supposed to under any conditions, so I’m wondering if anyone has had to send theirs back for this.


My SMP runs 1-2 seconds slow when wearing it. I just set it 5 seconds fast and don't worry about it for a couple of days. I rarely wear the same watch for more than a couple days in a row, anyway.

On a different note, there are some really nice pictures that have shown up in the last 10-15 posts. I don't want to name names and leave anyone out, but nice job, fellas!!! 

I'm spending another day with this one (the one that runs 1-2 seconds slow).


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

projekt-h said:


> So, I had noticed after posting it was within a half second of actual time the other week, it was falling behind a noticeable amount. I reset it Monday night and it’s currently 3 seconds behind.
> 
> Anyone else have a METAS watch run slow? It’s not supposed to under any conditions, so I’m wondering if anyone has had to send theirs back for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to report related to that, haha. That machine doesn’t kick out a whole ton of magnetic field. Don’t know exactly how much, but pretty sure most modern watches would hold up against it, especially these. It’s still running slow after being near it lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I can tell so far my Seamaster runs about a second slow per day. I don’t worry about it too much. If it gets worse then I will be concerned. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Finally made a decision on which Seamaster to get 










Just landed from the AD 

I’m so excited


----------



## Jeep99dad

tasteless.beaver said:


> Doubling up on Seamasters! I just picked up the SMP from the carrier, over a month after buying it at my AD. I still can’t believe I didn’t get the black, though!
> View attachment 16358257


Congratulations  
Much prefer it to the black


----------



## Sugman

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally made a decision on which Seamaster to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just landed from the AD
> 
> I’m so excited


Looks great!


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sugman said:


> Looks great!


Thank you very much  I am so excited. Didn’t think I’d be able to make it happen. 
It is so awesome on the metal and amazing how light it is.


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## projekt-h

Sugman said:


> My SMP runs 1-2 seconds slow when wearing it. I just set it 5 seconds fast and don't worry about it for a couple of days. I rarely wear the same watch for more than a couple days in a row, anyway.
> 
> On a different note, there are some really nice pictures that have shown up in the last 10-15 posts. I don't want to name names and leave anyone out, but nice job, fellas!!!
> 
> I'm spending another day with this one (the one that runs 1-2 seconds slow).
> View attachment 16360309





usmc_k9_vet said:


> From what I can tell so far my Seamaster runs about a second slow per day. I don’t worry about it too much. If it gets worse then I will be concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, thanks for the feedback! I just figured something may have been off, since they claim -0/+5.

I'm at 2 full days now and dropped 4 seconds. Sure, that's really pretty good for a mechanical watch, it's just the opposite direction of I expected for the this movement, haha. Could just be me being overly-nerdy, or that I prefer a watch to run ahead than behind that I even noticed.

I'll wear it all this week, see what it does, then leave it off for a couple days, and then back on, see what it does then. The Omega boutique had to regulate my Speedmaster because it took its name a little too seriously and was running really fast, I'm sure they would be able to give this one just a little bump up if I asked.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

projekt-h said:


> Interesting, thanks for the feedback! I just figured something may have been off, since they claim -0/+5.
> 
> I'm at 2 full days now and dropped 4 seconds. Sure, that's really pretty good for a mechanical watch, it's just the opposite direction of I expected for the this movement, haha. Could just be me being overly-nerdy, or that I prefer a watch to run ahead than behind that I even noticed.
> 
> I'll wear it all this week, see what it does, then leave it off for a couple days, and then back on, see what it does then. The Omega boutique had to regulate my Speedmaster because it took its name a little too seriously and was running really fast, I'm sure they would be able to give this one just a little bump up if I asked.


I’m right there with you. It’s the opposite of what I expected as well. I’d be lying if I said it didn’t bother me whatsoever. It does bother me ever so slightly just because it’s not what they stated the watch would do. But I have to remember, if they’d said something like -2/+2 seconds per day it would be nailing it. I guess what I’m saying is it doesn’t bother me enough yet to bring it up to Omega or have them check it out. I just really enjoy wearing the watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jeep99dad

Still have my new Omega Seamaster NTTD on the wrist obviously  but I removed the omega nato and put it on this awesome DrunkArtStraps canvas made from old USAF gear. 

Love this combo  gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## FJR1971

Jeep99dad said:


> Still have my new Omega Seamaster NTTD on the wrist obviously  but I removed the omega nato and put it on this awesome DrunkArtStraps canvas made from old USAF gear.
> 
> Love this combo  gonna be hard to beat.


perfect pairing. Congrats!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Jeep99dad said:


> Still have my new Omega Seamaster NTTD on the wrist obviously  but I removed the omega nato and put it on this awesome DrunkArtStraps canvas made from old USAF gear.
> 
> Love this combo  gonna be hard to beat.


Wow! Yeah that is a REALLY good combo. I agree that’s going to be tough to beat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Been wearing this one every other day lately. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally made a decision on which Seamaster to get





Jeep99dad said:


> put it on this awesome DrunkArtStraps canvas


Congrats! It looks great. 
I don't have any canvas straps, but maybe I will look into it.
Out of curiosity, was the Tokyo in stock at the AD?
I was never able to try it on in person, and I refuse to buy it sight-unseen.


----------



## brendvn




----------



## Jeep99dad

watchman600 said:


> Congrats! It looks great.
> I don't have any canvas straps, but maybe I will look into it.
> Out of curiosity, was the Tokyo in stock at the AD?
> I was never able to try it on in person, and I refuse to buy it sight-unseen.


Didn’t even check or ask sorry.


----------



## [email protected] C

Jeep99dad said:


> Still have my new Omega Seamaster NTTD on the wrist obviously  but I removed the omega nato and put it on this awesome DrunkArtStraps canvas made from old USAF gear.
> 
> Love this combo  gonna be hard to beat.


Awesome!!


----------



## Titan II

tasteless.beaver said:


> Doubling up on Seamasters! I just picked up the SMP from the carrier, over a month after buying it at my AD. I still can’t believe I didn’t get the black, though!
> View attachment 16358257


Congrats on the new pick up!!🥂 Enjoy the honeymoon.

René


----------



## Titan II

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally made a decision on which Seamaster to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just landed from the AD
> 
> I’m so excited


Huge congrats!! That's definitely a gorgeous watch. Enjoy!!

René


----------



## Jeep99dad

Titan II said:


> Huge congrats!! That's definitely a gorgeous watch. Enjoy!!
> 
> René


Thanks. Once I tried it on at the AD it was all
Over. Had to have that one


----------



## lo_scrivano

2220.80


----------



## mik_82

Seems like all the semaster 300s have sold out? Cant find any on the forums for sale or trade 😕


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## watchman600

Jeep99dad said:


> put it on this awesome DrunkArtStraps canvas


Can you provide me with a working link to see these DrunkArtStraps?
I would like to see them and maybe buy one. But I can't find where to do so.
Thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad

watchman600 said:


> Can you provide me with a working link to see these DrunkArtStraps?
> I would like to see them and maybe buy one. But I can't find where to do so.
> Thanks


Hi no website or link. 
You can see his straps on his Instagram page I guess. But not sure he takes orders at this time.


----------



## watchman600

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi no website or link.
> You can see his straps on his Instagram page I guess. But not sure he takes orders at this time.


How WEIRD.
And there aren't any resellers of his products either it seems.
Oh well. I'm not going to open an instagram account.
Helm sells canvas straps which are probably pretty good too.


----------



## Rossonero3

Just back from a quick service, missed it


----------



## Jeep99dad

Rossonero3 said:


> Just back from a quick service, missed it


Love it. Miss it a lot


----------



## Jeep99dad

French MN Spec Ops   British Spy 
Battle of the Titanium divers


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

This bronze gold Seamaster is suitable for formal dressing.


----------



## brash47

Jeep99dad said:


> French MN Spec Ops   British Spy
> Battle of the Titanium divers


Now, you must decide which one would Chuck wear.....









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

One a cruise


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still



























Really love this one


----------



## Jeep99dad

brash47 said:


> Now, you must decide which one would Chuck wear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Lol. Chuck says 








Or 
In reality chuck decides what time
It is


----------



## brash47

Jeep99dad said:


> Lol. Chuck says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> In reality chuck decides what time
> It is


Chuck Norris is the Atomic Clock. If you disagree, he will nuke your a**!!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

After loving the look and feel of wearing the SMP on Milanese mesh, I ordered a Staib Milanese bracelet direct from Staib in Germany. I have been wearing this configuration every second day for about a month and just recently watched No Time to Die. I was pleased that both the bracelet and film delivered how I had hoped and I wanted to share some comments as I promised I would.

The Excellent:
-the build quality and solid feel of this bracelet are truly impressive, it actually does the watch justice 
-the diver clasp is also reassuringly solid
-there is no bulking from any overlapping bracelet on the bottom of the wrist in the clasp area, a potential issue with other Milanese bracelets 
-the 3.5mm mesh perfectly balances heft and articulation/comfort, proportionately matches the case and lug thicknesses and still has clearance from the case
-the bracelet can be mounted easily with OEM spring bars, for that additional peace of mind 
-the bracelet can be sized with removal of up to two, 2.5mm links on either side of the clasp, while the clasp provides an additional 2.5mm of micro adjust, allowing for clean adjustment without overlap 
-it is sleek and sexy and the polished finish matches the shiny general finish of the watch (these also come in “satin”/brushed, but I read that the difference in the finishes is minor. I am curious about what the satin clasp looks like)
-Staib customer service is top notch and they can assist with selecting a bracelet and even sizing if you are confident about the measurements. I would recommend planning to do it yourself or at least being prepared to adjust it further yourself, to get it as right as possible


The slightly less than Excellent, but still just fine:

-the diver clasp does not have on the fly adjustment (dreaming, wish list, I know)
-the clasp and small links are polished and I have accepted that I will try to enjoy the “patina” which forms over time 
-the bracelet pins are friction pins and the amount of friction can be significant and perhaps overdone. Adjusting took more concentration, patience and second guessing force than usual 

Overall this is a stunning configuration and somehow almost rivals the comfort of the US1450 which I also wear on the SMP with a second set of SMP end links. If you like the Milanese look and feel, this is likely among the best options. I have no experience with the OEM NTTD bracelet, so I cannot compare to that at all, aside from the obvious price difference (4x?) and the OEM can have the overlap/clasp area thickness issue.

Have a great weekend and start to the New Year all.


----------



## projekt-h

Lazy day on the couch


----------



## Titan II

projekt-h said:


> Lazy day on the couch
> 
> View attachment 16368446
> 
> 
> View attachment 16368447


That's a great watch you have there, Harrison! Is it the 39.5mm PO? And would you mind sharing your wrist size?
Many thanks!

Rene


----------



## VKM

Love it.


----------



## PeteJE




----------



## gk483




----------



## projekt-h

Titan II said:


> That's a great watch you have there, Harrison! Is it the 39.5mm PO? And would you mind sharing your wrist size?
> Many thanks!
> 
> Rene


Thanks! Yes, it's the 39.5, I have a pretty flat and skinny 6.25" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad

A tad of snow so took advantage of it for play time with Magnus and a few watch snow shot


----------



## paulie8777

Jeep99dad said:


> French MN Spec Ops   British Spy
> Battle of the Titanium divers


Great photo and pickups! Congrats on two amazing watches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

paulie8777 said:


> Great photo and pickups! Congrats on two amazing watches!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much  feeling very lucky to own these two


----------



## oaktown369

Omega SMP 2551.80.00 (2000)
Toyota Pickup (1978)


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## Jeep99dad

oaktown369 said:


> Omega SMP 2551.80.00 (2000)
> Toyota Pickup (1978)
> 
> View attachment 16370640


I love this shot


----------



## r00ski




----------



## Brownest298

I think I may have an addiction 😅


----------



## anonymousmoose

Rossonero3 said:


> Just back from a quick service, missed it


What did they do with a quartz service? Eventually I'll need to get this done


----------



## anonymousmoose

brash47 said:


> Now, you must decide which one would Chuck wear.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Put it on a seatbelt natostrap.


----------



## watchman600

Brownest298 said:


> View attachment 16371225
> 
> 
> I think I may have an addiction 😅


That's quite a 1st post!
Welcome to the forums .
Addiction is a very strong word.
If you really like black dial watches, I don't see a problem.
I don't think you have to worry about it....
unless you are spending money you don't have.


----------



## Brownest298

watchman600 said:


> That's quite a 1st post!
> Welcome to the forums .
> Addiction is a very strong word.
> If you really like black dial watches, I don't see a problem.
> I don't think you have to worry about it....
> unless you are spending money you don't have.


Thank you. I’ve been lurking on this forum for a good few months and the time felt right for a post.
The only thing I worry about it which one to wear and what to get next 🤷🏻


----------



## Jeep99dad




----------



## Brownest298

Jeep99dad said:


>


I’ve been looking for a similar strap for my NTTD. Which one is this please?


----------



## watchman600

@Brownest298 DrunkArtstraps that apparently doesn't sell them on any website! SO weird.
It looks like a fantastic strap...that probably comes in other colors too,
but there isn't a working link to buy them. So, I don't understand how he stays in business.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Brownest298 said:


> I’ve been looking for a similar strap for my NTTD. Which one is this please?


It’s a DrunkArtStraps canvas strap. But not sure if he has caught up and reopened for new orders


----------



## Rossonero3

anonymousmoose said:


> What did they do with a quartz service? Eventually I'll need to get this done


Not much! This was in for a new battery and at the same time it gets a pressure test as well as greasing the seal, $60 at a local AD.


----------



## Brownest298

Jeep99dad said:


> It’s a DrunkArtStraps canvas strap. But not sure if he has caught up and reopened for new orders


That is strange, but I’ll keep an eye out. Thanks 👍🏽


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## navjing0614

Midafternoon swap.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Jones

navjing0614 said:


> Midafternoon swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk



Love the Electric Blue. Does anybody know their production years?


----------



## navjing0614

Jim Jones said:


> Love the Electric Blue. Does anybody know their production years?


Thanks. 
Checked mine. It was 2006. 
If I'm not mistaken production was from 2000's to 2007. Maybe somebody can give you a more exact dates. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

navjing0614 said:


> Midafternoon swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Love this electric blue dial


----------



## anonymousmoose

Wish I never sold mine. EB's dial was amazing to look at


----------



## Jeep99dad

Brownest298 said:


> That is strange, but I’ll keep an eye out. Thanks


Strange ? Sorry. You mean that he has back log ?
If so here is my understanding:

It’s a hobby and side gig for that person with a full time job unrelated to watch or straps. 
He works through world of mouth (no website or Etsy or…) and got popular quick because of the great straps and craftsmanship and low price. He does all work 100% by hand including all stitching so wash strap takes a good bit of time to make so as a side job if you spent 2-4 hours per strap it limits production capacity.


----------



## Jeep99dad

anonymousmoose said:


> Wish I never sold mine. EB's dial was amazing to look at


Same here  also miss the 2254


----------



## navjing0614

anonymousmoose said:


> Wish I never sold mine. EB's dial was amazing to look at


Yes, I never get tired of looking at it in different lighting. 
I made that mistake 8 years ago, and so I re acquired it while the price is still reasonable. The "feel" is so smooth and soft, almost GS like. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownest298

Jeep99dad said:


> Strange ? Sorry. You mean that he has back log ?
> If so here is my understanding:
> 
> It’s a hobby and side gig for that person with a full time job unrelated to watch or straps.
> He works through world of mouth (no website or Etsy or…) and got popular quick because of the great straps and craftsmanship and low price. He does all work 100% by hand including all stitching so wash strap takes a good bit of time to make so as a side job if you spent 2-4 hours per strap it limits production capacity.


Yeah, I’d say it’s strange for someone nowadays to work like that and not have a website etc. I understand he has a backlog and clearly does amazing work, hence why I would like one, but generally businesses however big or small tend to have some sort of internet presence. So yes, I’ll stick with strange as well as impressive 😉


----------



## soufiane

So many beautiful pieces but the most appealing to me is undeniably the 2254


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Ya know what kinda bums me out? The lack of good integrated aftermarket strap options for Omegas like there are for Rolex/Tudor. Would love to be able to get a RubberB-style, quality rubber strap that uses the factory bracelet's clasp.

I'd even be happy if I could find something that was a pin buckle or used the omega deployant clasp... but my skinny wrists requiring short straps and the Planet Ocean's 19mm lug width makes even that tricky. 

Closest I've found is either the Artem sailcloth 19mm, but unfortunately they don't make 19mm in the short length, or the factory rubber/leather option, but yikes at the $600 Omega quoted me for the strap and clasp when I don't even like the look of the gator skin.

Has anyone tried using the 19mm rubber from the smaller Aqua Terra in a 39.5 PO?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

projekt-h said:


> Ya know what kinda bums me out? The lack of good integrated aftermarket strap options for Omegas like there are for Rolex/Tudor. Would love to be able to get a RubberB-style, quality rubber strap that uses the factory bracelet's clasp.
> 
> I'd even be happy if I could find something that was a pin buckle or used the omega deployant clasp... but my skinny wrists requiring short straps and the Planet Ocean's 19mm lug width makes even that tricky.
> 
> Closest I've found is either the Artem sailcloth 19mm, but unfortunately they don't make 19mm in the short length, or the factory rubber/leather option, but yikes at the $600 Omega quoted me for the strap and clasp when I don't even like the look of the gator skin.
> 
> Has anyone tried using the 19mm rubber from the smaller Aqua Terra in a 39.5 PO?


Check out Zealande, they might have what you are looking for. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Rice and Gravy said:


> Check out Zealande, they might have what you are looking for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, no, they only have 20mm options.


----------



## Xizor

Friday night drinks, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## franksf

New acquisition. Love every piece of it (Peter Blake quartz)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## BryanUsrey1

Even after all this time, I still love this watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Nato straps look good on the seamaster imo!


----------



## [email protected] C

ThaWatcher said:


> Nato straps look good on the seamaster imo!
> View attachment 16382618
> View attachment 16382619


Agreed! I actually prefer Natos as it pushes the watch to more of a toolish vibe. If I may ask what strap is that?


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## It's Hedley




----------



## watchman600

ThaWatcher said:


> Nato straps look good on the seamaster imo!
> View attachment 16382618
> View attachment 16382619


I have the same watch and I'm looking to find "the best" way to wear it.
I have it on the Omega blue rubber strap that it came with.
I tried the uncle seiko 1450 president bracelet.
And I just ordered the Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather strap with deployment clasp.
I'm really not sure...but I will have FUN figuring it out !

Strapcode just made a new hexad bracelet for it, that is tempting me...
but it's 125 bucks delivered...and probably not much/if any better than the us 1450 president.


----------



## Roy Hobbs

projekt-h said:


> Unfortunately, no, they only have 20mm options.


Can you not shave 1/2 mm off each side with a razor? 

Not being a smartass, serious question.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs

New to me 2901.50.91
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

Roy Hobbs said:


> New to me 2901.50.91
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congratulations, sir!! Great pick up!

René


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

New AT came in the other day  Went to go get it sized at my local Omega boutique and ended up walking out with a PLOPROF shark mesh bracelet for my PO!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman




----------



## ThaWatcher

[email protected] C said:


> Agreed! I actually prefer Natos as it pushes the watch to more of a toolish vibe. If I may ask what strap is that?
> 
> 
> View attachment 16382683
> 
> View attachment 16382687


I bought it at Strps.nl


----------



## ThaWatcher

watchman600 said:


> I have the same watch and I'm looking to find "the best" way to wear it.
> I have it on the Omega blue rubber strap that it came with.
> I tried the uncle seiko 1450 president bracelet.
> And I just ordered the Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather strap with deployment clasp.
> I'm really not sure...but I will have FUN figuring it out !
> 
> Strapcode just made a new hexad bracelet for it, that is tempting me...
> but it's 125 bucks delivered...and probably not much/if any better than the us 1450 president.
> View attachment 16383372
> View attachment 16383377
> View attachment 16383380
> View attachment 16383382
> View attachment 16383383


The best way to wear it just might be that rubber from omega. I had it on the grey dial version and it wore really nice.


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## watchman600

ThaWatcher said:


> The best way to wear it just might be that rubber from omega. I had it on the grey dial version and it wore really nice.


It might be.
My hunch is that it will look and feel more special on a special strap...
and that CW cordovan leather strap with deployment clasp is pretty special.
(I'm not sure how it will look with the darker navy leather strap though).
---
Right now, I'm in investigation mode.
I'm also trying to hunt down a very nice quality tan color leather strap 
for a 22mm lug watch.
The hunt is somewhat fun. And I'm open to ideas.


----------



## Ticktocker

Jeep99dad said:


> A tad of snow so took advantage of it for play time with Magnus and a few watch snow shot


Welcome to the black German Shepherd club! Nice looking pup!


----------



## watchman600

This is a top contender leather strap that I found, but it only comes in 20mm
(which is good for a Seamaster, but not for the 22mm lug watch I want it for):








Lined Horween Leather Strap - Tan


Our two piece premium lined leather strap is handmade in the USA. We use hand stitched construction to combine a Horween top leather with a supple leather lining. 20mm lug width, taper to 18mm buckle. This is our most robust, premium leather strap. All Horween straps are handmade in the USA...




www.vaerwatches.com


----------



## Jeep99dad

Ticktocker said:


> Welcome to the black German Shepherd club! Nice looking pup!


Thank you  best bud. Magnus is 5 months old as of yesterday and now weighs 56.


----------



## CTSteve

Ticktocker said:


> Welcome to the black German Shepherd club! Nice looking pup!


Great looking combo. Love the strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## kriiiss

2531.80 owners......does anyone have more pictures of theirs on a forstner flat link or president (1450) bracelet? Maybe even on uncle seiko's version of the two? I cant find many pictures online besides the press pics. Thanks!


----------



## projekt-h

I was struggling to find a strap I liked for my Planet Ocean after I decided I just wasn't a big fan of the bracelet. Debating between just biting the bullet and getting the (painfully expensive) OEM one, or get the white dial SMP300 on rubber that I was deciding between when I got the PO.

Ended up walking out of the boutique wearing the SMP on the bracelet, with the short versions of the straps for both it and the PO coming in the next few days.


----------



## Titan II

projekt-h said:


> I was struggling to find a strap I liked for my Planet Ocean after I decided I just wasn't a big fan of the bracelet. Debating between just biting the bullet and getting the (painfully expensive) OEM one, or get the white dial SMP300 on rubber that I was deciding between when I got the PO.
> 
> Ended up walking out of the boutique wearing the SMP on the bracelet, with the short versions of the straps for both it and the PO coming in the next few days.
> 
> View attachment 16385784


Congratulations!! ...and great photo!!

René


----------



## Cstokes23

I've let go of a few 2500 PO's in the past, but this one is here to stay!


----------



## r00ski

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16384010
> 
> View attachment 16384009


Seamaster  yellow puffer jacket  dog in the snow 
Cheers 











Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## nyy101

Would like to get a rubber strap for this. Does anyone know if the OEM strap for the new SMPc would fit? If not, I would probably just go with a Zealande.


----------



## projekt-h

Yeah, I’m gonna be _that_ guy…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Y’all are making it so hard to choose between the white or black dial Seamaster!


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## Sugman

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Y’all are making it so hard to choose between the white or black dial Seamaster!


Does this help? I'll try to keep the strap consistent so as not to add any unneeded distractions.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy

Sugman said:


> Does this help? I'll try to keep the strap consistent so as not to add any unneeded distractions.
> View attachment 16388147
> 
> View attachment 16388149
> 
> View attachment 16388150
> 
> View attachment 16388154


That makes it even harder. Especially since whatever color I get will be worn on a black dive strap. The white/black contrast is amazing, but I’m a sucker for black dialed dive watches too. So hard to decide.


----------



## r00ski




----------



## Brownest298




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Sorry for posting this in 3 different groups. I really couldn’t help myself.


----------



## Titan II

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Sorry for posting this in 3 different groups. I really couldn’t help myself.
> View attachment 16390876


Post in as many threads as you like. Some people may not open all the threads. This way they won't miss out on your outstanding pictures. 🤠👌

René


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Titan II said:


> Post in as many threads as you like. Some people may not open all the threads. This way they won't miss out on your outstanding pictures. 🤠👌
> 
> René


Thanks Rene!


----------



## navjing0614

Close up. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## pdaigle

Erik_H said:


> View attachment 16382507


LOVE IT!! I really wish that Omega did this dial and reissue this reference - they'd have my money in a heartbeat! Hold on to that one for sure!


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## dtd




----------



## Jeep99dad

CTSteve said:


> Great looking combo. Love the strap. Where did you get it?


It’s a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Not sure if he takes new orders ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

Sugman said:


> Does this help? I'll try to keep the strap consistent so as not to add any unneeded distractions.
> View attachment 16388147
> 
> View attachment 16388149
> 
> View attachment 16388150
> 
> View attachment 16388154


That white SMP on rubber is the best 🤍🤍


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
One of my favorite combo ever I think and so comfortable


----------



## VicLeChic

2005 PO2500C 45.5


----------



## delmar39

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas
> One of my favorite combo ever I think and so comfortable


Your photos, that strap, or both, are the first to make me actually look at the NTTD and think "dang, I kinda want/wish I got that"


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Xizor




----------



## [email protected] C

I posted this in one of the WRU wearing threads in the Public section, but it's Friday so why not cross-post? 

I've had it on the bracelet all week, but I find I like the watch better on a chunky nato. The bracelet is fine to dress things up, but I prefer the more rugged/ toolish vibe with a strap:


----------



## TexasTee

Finally back from full service at Omega!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## AMM1959

As it was -13 deg. C/ 9 deg. F here this morning, I decided that wearing a bracelet outdoors was not what I wanted to do. NATO time!


----------



## FJR1971

The OEM rubber is just so good it’s hard for me to get away from it and add some variety. But I will try.


----------



## franksf

Lumefreak said:


> View attachment 16383070


Looks great. Would you mind sharing brand/model of strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Resting comfortably while waiting for their turn. Another winder bought. 









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Been working in the cold a lot lately. This has been my daily. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## Lumefreak

franksf said:


> Looks great. Would you mind sharing brand/model of strap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. That is a Barton Elite Silicone (black)


----------



## franksf

Lumefreak said:


> Thank you. That is a Barton Elite Silicone (black)


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher

Aftermarket rubber, clean and simple.


----------



## Brownest298




----------



## projekt-h

(photos from the other night) Working late has its perks:




























Unfortunate realization this week: The minute hand loses most of its lume by 6am, which stinks for me because I wear it to sleep and use it to check the time when I wake up.


----------



## projekt-h

Some Planet Ocean posting, got the short version of the OEM strap and really really like it.



















Before the strap I was pretty sure I was gonna sell it, but with that strap I'm reconsidering.


----------



## projekt-h

And to round out my catch-up posting, the short version of the rubber to the SMP. The bracelet was really growing on me, I almost didn't have them do the strap yesterday and was gonna give the bracelet a fair shake. This, I love though.


----------



## Brownest298

projekt-h said:


> (photos from the other night) Working late has its perks:
> 
> View attachment 16402071
> 
> 
> View attachment 16402075
> 
> 
> View attachment 16402078
> 
> 
> Unfortunate realization this week: The minute hand loses most of its lume by 6am, which stinks for me because I wear it to sleep and use it to check the time when I wake up.


I adore my SMP, but the lume is a complete let down 😠


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## projekt-h

En route to skiing, looking beautiful in the light






















Brownest298 said:


> I adore my SMP, but the lume is a complete let down


That’s how I’m feeling towards this one, which is a major disappointment for me. Even after a relatively short skiing day with it out in the sun on the way to the hill, it was unreadable on the drive home at night. 

Even my Planet Ocean that saw less than half an hour of artificial light, then was put into a travel box had more in it at 645 this morning than the SMP had from several hours of the same lighting before I wore it to sleep. 

Really bums me out, because anytime legibility is a high priority to me, and the SMP falls very short in that regard, despite its awesome looks and stellar day- and low-light legibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownest298

projekt-h said:


> That’s how I’m feeling towards this one, which is a major disappointment for me. Even after a relatively short skiing day with it out in the sun on the way to the hill, it was unreadable on the drive home at night.
> 
> Even my Planet Ocean that saw less than half an hour of artificial light, then was put into a travel box had more in it at 645 this morning than the SMP had from several hours of the same lighting before I wore it to sleep.
> 
> Really bums me out, because anytime legibility is very functionally important to me, and with how much the SMP falls short, almost ruins the whole thing for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely agree. My SMPs are probably my favourite watches, but at night they’re basically useless, which is a massive shame considering the cost. I am fortunate to have a (very battered up) SMP 2254 which is brilliant at night and blows my latest ones out the water.


----------



## Sugman

This strap is the Hirsch Tiger. I really wish they'd make the Robby in this color combo.


----------



## oaktown369




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Seamaster(s)


----------



## delmar39

Sugman said:


> This strap is the Hirsch Tiger. I really wish they'd make the Robby in this color combo.
> View attachment 16404357


Looks great on the leather strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39

The three Omegas! Feel very lucky to have these in my small collection, including a 1979 vintage Geneve. Mine doesn’t have the Seamaster logo on the case back, but I believe some did come with this. 2254 is on a Hirsch Buffalo quick release strap in black. Also works with the brown next to it.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Omega and Truman











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Omega and Truman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New addition?
Congrats  


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## nimzotech

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

nimzotech said:


> New addition?
> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


The watch is not new, but the boots are! Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prov3

This is the watch that got it all started for me back in the 90's! Looking good for 20+ years!


----------



## projekt-h

Trying the PO out on the OEM strap





































Initial thoughts: 

Needs some break-in time. Today is day two with it and it’s getting noticeably better. The clasp is more solid and secure feeling that expected. The pointed end is a bit pokey: 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Lume test between the SMP & Planet Ocean

1120pm:










650am:









The auto-exposure and probably a bit of the image processing kinda messed with how the second one came out vs how the eye sees it, but leaving both in the same spot overnight after similar light exposure really solidified the PO holding up far better overnight. Zero legibility issues for me on the PO, whereas the SMP I couldn’t hardly find where even the hour hand was, and the minute hand had visually disappeared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

Waiting for an update of this one.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Bobcat Sig

I joined the Seamaster club last week when I acquired this used, but unworn white dial. I'm stoked.

It joined my hesalite Speedmaster.











I already have my eye on a Planet Ocean.


----------



## Jt33301

I'm another new member to the club. I've just traded up from a Tudor Pelagos to the 39.5 8800 PO. 

Delighted with the size and general comfort vs the Pelagos.

Love the way the bezel and dial go from a grey to deep black under the light. Absolutely a watch thats needs to be seen in the flesh to be appreciated in my opinion, hard to take a picture that does it justice.


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this thing 
Won’t even bother trying other straps on it 









































Nice day lume too


----------



## Jeep99dad

FJR1971 said:


> View attachment 16410202


I love it with the white dial and black rubber band


----------



## TheHun

PO


----------



## anonymousmoose

Different lighting


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

TheHun said:


> PO


Wow  What a view 

Where are you ?


----------



## Jeep99dad

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16411461


Nice lume on these


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still…


----------



## Sugman

Off the strap and back on everybody's favorite bracelet for a little while. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## VKM




----------



## Jeep99dad

VKM said:


> View attachment 16411935


Wow  

Awesome lume shot


----------



## projekt-h

Sugman said:


> Off the strap and back on everybody's favorite bracelet for a little while. We'll see how it goes.
> View attachment 16411596


I really don’t see why so many people dislike the bracelet, I love it, and I even have a really small wrist for the overall size of the watch. Great adjustability, comfortable links. Maybe the lack of taper isn’t an issue since I wear my watches snug to stay in one spot. But also I can wear it snug for 48 hours straight and get no “hot spots” from it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ

Snowmaster ️











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

projekt-h said:


> I really don’t see why so many people dislike the bracelet, I love it, and I even have a really small wrist for the overall size of the watch. Great adjustability, comfortable links. Maybe the lack of taper isn’t an issue since I wear my watches snug to stay in one spot. But also I can wear it snug for 48 hours straight and get no “hot spots” from it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't disagree. I don't have any discomfort with the SMP bracelet, either. The one thing that bugs me a little bit is the size of the clasp. I think it's a little big...long and wide...so to me that's where a little taper would help. When I hold the SMP clasp next to my Oris Aquis clasp the difference is pretty big. Maybe I'm just used to smaller clasps.


----------



## Bobcat Sig

Jt33301 said:


> View attachment 16409966
> 
> 
> I'm another new member to the club. I've just traded up from a Tudor Pelagos to the 39.5 8800 PO.
> 
> Delighted with the size and general comfort vs the Pelagos.
> 
> Love the way the bezel and dial go from a grey to deep black under the light. Absolutely a watch thats needs to be seen in the flesh to be appreciated in my opinion, hard to take a picture that does it justice.


I eyeballed a similar reference the other day at my dealer. That subtle contrast between the dial and bezel is so choice. Though the one I handled came with the orange numerals. In any case, it's a lovely watch that I now want. Interestingly, it would join my Pelagos LHD which I find to have a neat clasp.




TheHun said:


> PO


This was the watch I fondled earlier this week. Beautiful. Want!



FJR1971 said:


> View attachment 16410202





TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16411461


Twinners!!


----------



## Bobcat Sig

Sugman said:


> I don't disagree. I don't have any discomfort with the SMP bracelet, either. The one thing that bugs me a little bit is the size of the clasp. I think it's a little big...long and wide...so to me that's where a little taper would help. When I hold the SMP clasp next to my Oris Aquis clasp the difference is pretty big. Maybe I'm just used to smaller clasps.


Same. It's a very comfortable bracelet if a bit chunky and wide. Some taper would really help slim it down both visually and how it wears on the wrist. The same goes for the clasp. The innovative features of it almost make me forget its girth.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## alcarv

Here's mine


----------



## paulie8777

Picked up the new Omega Steel Milanese bracelet for my SMP Tokyo. Happy day for me. I’ll post some more pics with better lighting tomorrow. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## PFEN

my good old PO in 45... 😋


----------



## brash47

paulie8777 said:


> Picked up the new Omega Steel Milanese bracelet for my SMP Tokyo. Happy day for me. I’ll post some more pics with better lighting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you source this and what is the model number. I've wanted an Omega mesh for mine, but only knew of the titanium

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

brash47 said:


> Where did you source this and what is the model number.











NTTD Mesh in steel


Stumbled upon a thread covering mesh bracelets for SMPs... one guy posted a vid allegedly recorded in the OB Warsaw showing the NTTD bracelet in STEEL! Does anyone here know more about this topic? TIA! Cheers, Michael Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com




OB, AD, or Swatch.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9




----------



## PFEN




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Titan II

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


Nice photo!! Don't burn your shirt!!😁

René


----------



## Toronto_Time




----------



## leo1790




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## paulie8777

brash47 said:


> Where did you source this and what is the model number. I've wanted an Omega mesh for mine, but only knew of the titanium
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


@brash47

Hey, I got it from my local OB. the post below links to a thread where I (and a few others) shared the ordering info. As a caution, the bracelet comes in several lengths and widths. With mine, I love it, but I think they sent me the 19mm version instead of the 20mm version. 

I’ve spoken with the OB and they are going to reach out to corporate to see if in fact the wrong bracelet was sent for my watch. I say that, to say this - the part number I listed in my thread is for the steel mesh bracelet - but may be the part number for the 19mm version vs the 20mm. 

I’ll update this post after I hear back from the Omega Boutique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## drjdog5150

Here is my 1951 vintage Seamaster, apparently I need to take a picture of my 300M!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

These blue hands!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## sham927

Picked up mine last week..


----------



## Skitalets

Loving all the white dial SMPs and the PloProf here, also tempted by the POs, which I used to own. But the NTTD is top of the heap for me.


----------



## NewGuard84




----------



## Jim Jones

NewGuard84 said:


> View attachment 16421891


What bracelet is this?


----------



## NewGuard84

Jim Jones said:


> What bracelet is this?


It’s an Uncle Seiko 1450 Speedmaster bracelet with a set of end links made specifically for the SMP.


----------



## Contaygious

Finally got my 176.007!!! Wanted it for yeeeears


----------



## Jim Jones

NewGuard84 said:


> It’s an Uncle Seiko 1450 Speedmaster bracelet with a set of end links made specifically for the SMP.


lookin sharp


----------



## FDY789

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


What a beautiful picture, this convinced me to get a blue one instead of black. I'll be getting one this year!


----------



## chriscentro

FDY789 said:


> What a beautiful picture, this convinced me to get a blue one instead of black. I'll be getting one this year!


haha that's great!


----------



## brash47

FDY789 said:


> What a beautiful picture, this convinced me to get a blue one instead of black. I'll be getting one this year!


And then .5 seconds later, the shirt was burnt and caught !!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Office Tuesday


----------



## NewGuard84

Jim Jones said:


> lookin sharp


Thanks.

It’s a great bracelet and also very comfortable.


----------



## belok

Seamaster Timeless Olympic Chronometer.
My first Omega


----------



## belok

And another one...


----------



## belok

And another...


----------



## Jt33301

The colour of the jumper was a coincidence.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Cblock406

Threw my SMP on an Erika Original strap last night, I like it quite a bit more than I thought I would.


----------



## delmar39

brash47 said:


> Where did you source this and what is the model number. I've wanted an Omega mesh for mine, but only knew of the titanium
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Or you could look at Staib mesh bracelets. I have the 20mm that tapers down to 18mm, quick release for £30. It’s top quality. They do more expensive mesh bracelets.









Staib SOC 2906 QR Quick-Release Milanaise Mesh Watch Bracelet - POLISHED SILVER


Order your Staib Quick Release Watch Bracelet with free delivery available. Fitted with a convenient foldover clasp.




www.watchobsession.co.uk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on Drunkartstraps canvas  match made in Heaven


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

Arrived this morning…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brownest298




----------



## Furball

Summer in February here in Oregon


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

texans93 said:


> Arrived this morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. What a stunner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Congrats. What a stunner!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10

I temporarily re-joined the Omega Seamaster club briefly when I purchased another Omega. That watch had issues and I had to return it. I purchased this one tonight. It should arrive next week.


----------



## Jeep99dad

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is really nice


----------



## Jeep99dad

texans93 said:


> Arrived this morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations   Ceramic and titanium 43mm right ?


----------



## navjing0614

This tonight.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Jeep99dad said:


> This is really nice


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

Jeep99dad said:


> Congratulations   Ceramic and titanium 43mm right ?


Yes, you are correct…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

texans93 said:


> Arrived this morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get it from?
Is it a lot different than the regular black SMP300?
It looks very good.








Seamaster Diver 300M Omega Co-Axial Master Chronometer 43.5 mm - 210.92.44.20.01.001 | OMEGA®


Discover the Seamaster Diver 300M Omega Co-Axial Master Chronometer 43.5 mm Watch - 210.92.44.20.01.001!




www.omegawatches.com




Thanks!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## FJR1971




----------



## Dlbernau

Beater Electric Blue on Omega mesh.


----------



## AUTOmaniak

My 35mm 1969 Seamaster 565 on a DaLuca Horween strap. Love this little watch.


----------



## ayjaymay

AUTOmaniak said:


> My 35mm 1969 Seamaster 565 on a DaLuca Horween strap. Love this little watch.
> 
> View attachment 16430297


Wow. That’s beautiful. I’m looking for one in great shape from the same year of my birth (1968). Great conversation piece too.


----------



## ayjaymay

Jeep99dad said:


> Still…


Love the look of the strap. How do I get one!?


----------



## Jeep99dad

ayjaymay said:


> Love the look of the strap. How do I get one!?


Thanks 
Sadly he is not taking new orders at this time. 
The canvas material itself came from an old US AirForce bag.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sunny, but chilly today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Lately, work has more or less dictated that I wear this sucker every day. Really enjoying it. Love the rubber strap with all of its under-appreciated little features.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Little Napa with the 'Mega ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGR11

Took my SMP on a hike to the peak of Diamond Head in O’ahu. The views were spectacular!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sham927

Sunny winter roadtrip with the SMP.


----------



## Travelller

Well ...at least one of 'em's a Seamaster 😁 










😉🍻


----------



## johnxkrn

TGR11 said:


> Took my SMP on a hike to the peak of Diamond Head in O’ahu. The views were spectacular!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Taking my SMP 300 white upcoming sat to honolulu! says it will be raining all 5 days we are visiting.. hopefully its funny as your time there!


----------



## RLROCK

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Is that the AT 20mm bracelet on your Diver 300M?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Super chilly super foggy morning. The Seamaster felt right at home. I did not. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## French Watch Collector

Restoration of my first Seamaster for my personal collection. Something nice to put in your collection a watch that you restored yourself. I love the full gold tone.


----------



## Brownest298

Airjoe72 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is this please?


----------



## tasteless.beaver

Brownest298 said:


> What strap is this please?


Looks like the Artem sailcloth.


----------



## mhs91

Travelller said:


> Well ...at least one of 'em's a Seamaster 😁
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 😉🍻


Beautiful to both - which ref # is that for the omega ?


----------



## Airjoe72

Brownest298 said:


> What strap is this please?


It’s the Artem Sailcloth strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGR11

My Hawaiian Adventure continues. Yesterday we were at Sea.   











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

RLROCK said:


> Nice! Is that the AT 20mm bracelet on your Diver 300M?


Thanks. That’s the Forstner contemporary flat link. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -CUJO-

The tree fruit are blooming early due to the unseasonably warm weather.


----------



## deepsea03

Should've taken that left turn at Albuquerque and instead ended up in Athens, GA


----------



## navjing0614

Most legible in the collection.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose

navjing0614 said:


> Most legible in the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


I love it!


----------



## navjing0614

anonymousmoose said:


> I love it!


Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## VKM




----------



## Titan II

deepsea03 said:


> Should've taken that left turn at Albuquerque and instead ended up in Athens, GA


Oh yeah!! That's a great pairing!!🤠👌

René


----------



## watchman600

Airjoe72 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks PRETTY GOOD, I have to say.
I looked into this sailcloth strap a little bit.
They have a navy blue one with blue stitching...$98 dollars
with quick-release spring bars. Maybe this would be good for my SMP300 blue.








Classic Navy Blue Sailcloth Watch Strap with Navy Blue Stitching


Artem watch straps are the most comfortable sailcloth straps on the market. Available in five unique stitching colours and four convenient sizes.




artemstraps.com




At least something to think about! Thanks


----------



## deepsea03

Titan II said:


> Oh yeah!! That's a great pairing!!🤠👌
> 
> René


Thank you


----------



## FOOT SOUP

JimmyBoots said:


> Thanks. That’s the Forstner contemporary flat link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What nato is this?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Here’s Athena again. Can’t get enough of this little lady. She’s been super fun. Great temperament and hilariously fearless around the big dogs. 

My hand for size comparison. 




















Evening cup of coffee. Completely unusual for me, but sounded good. 




















You may or may not find this interesting. Been wearing this watch every day since before Jan 20. Here are the timing results since that day. Started at +3 and it’s currently on my wrist and at -1 second total since that day, but there have been some ups and downs along the way. So a total change of 4 seconds in about 27 days. 

1/20 woke up +3 wore all day
1/20 went to bed +4 (crown up overnight)
1/22 went to bed +5 (crown up overnight)
1/23 went to bed +5 (crown up overnight)
1/25 went to bed +5 (crown up overnight)
1/28 went to bed +-0 (crown up overnight)
1/30 went to bed -1 (crown up overnight)
2/1 midday -2
2/2 went to bed -2 (crown up overnight)
2/7 went to bed +-0 (crown up overnight)
2/8 went to bed +-0 (crown up overnight)
2/9 went to bed +1 (crown up overnight)
2/10 went to bed +1.5 (crown down overnight)
2/12 went to bed -1 (crown up overnight)
2/14 went to bed +-0 (crown up overnight)
2/15 started day -1 
2/16 started day -1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackyP

Pic request of the white 300m on OEM nato strap please...


----------



## belok

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Here’s Athena again. Can’t get enough of this little lady. She’s been super fun. Great temperament and hilariously fearless around the big dogs.
> 
> My hand for size comparison.


Adorable


----------



## fendushi

Late 90s 36mm vs current model 42mm










I can rock both just fine.



















I love them both.


----------



## watchman600

@fendushi I love that you rock them both!
I hope to be able to do a picture like that in 25 years,
with my new SMP300 blue!


----------



## JimmyBoots

FOOT SOUP said:


> What nato is this?


It ls a bark and jack arrods green broad weave nato. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

It's been hard to get the right shade of blue on the strap, but with a little experimentation...and the right light (this ain't exactly it)...I'm getting close. Omega's blue on the SMP is a unique shade.


----------



## texans93

Curious if anyone has tried any other straps on this one with pictures they might








share…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10

My Seamaster GMT arrived today and had the bracelet sized.


----------



## watchman600

@Sugman I agree. It's difficult to match the special blue dial with a great strap. 
Here it is on the navy blue Christopher Ward cordovan leather strap, 
which is a very nice quality strap with a deployment clasp:


----------



## 6172crew




----------



## Thrillhouse2k22




----------



## cbouza3

8past10 said:


> My Seamaster GMT arrived today and had the bracelet sized.
> 
> View attachment 16444815


Nice. Mine arrived yesterday. My first Omega and I’m very impressed. Tired of waiting on a BLNR and couldn’t be happier.


----------



## Golf Nut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10

cbouza3 said:


> Nice. Mine arrived yesterday. My first Omega and I’m very impressed. Tired of waiting on a BLNR and couldn’t be happier.
> 
> View attachment 16445280


Very nice!


----------



## NewGuard84

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Here’s Athena again. Can’t get enough of this little lady. She’s been super fun. Great temperament and hilariously fearless around the big dogs.
> 
> My hand for size comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening cup of coffee. Completely unusual for me, but sounded good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may or may not find this interesting. Been wearing this watch every day since before Jan 20. Here are the timing results since that day. Started at +3 and it’s currently on my wrist and at -1 second total since that day, but there have been some ups and downs along the way. So a total change of 4 seconds in about 27 days.
> 
> 1/20 woke up +3 wore all day
> 1/20 went to bed +4 (crown up overnight)
> 1/22 went to bed +5 (crown up overnight)
> 1/23 went to bed +5 (crown up overnight)
> 1/25 went to bed +5 (crown up overnight)
> 1/28 went to bed +-0 (crown up overnight)
> 1/30 went to bed -1 (crown up overnight)
> 2/1 midday -2
> 2/2 went to bed -2 (crown up overnight)
> 2/7 went to bed +-0 (crown up overnight)
> 2/8 went to bed +-0 (crown up overnight)
> 2/9 went to bed +1 (crown up overnight)
> 2/10 went to bed +1.5 (crown down overnight)
> 2/12 went to bed -1 (crown up overnight)
> 2/14 went to bed +-0 (crown up overnight)
> 2/15 started day -1
> 2/16 started day -1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please give the sweet pup a belly rub for me! Life really is better with a furry friend around 

Thanks for the info on the accuracy and watch orientation, I’ve been watching mine a bit lately.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

NewGuard84 said:


> Please give the sweet pup a belly rub for me! Life really is better with a furry friend around
> 
> Thanks for the info on the accuracy and watch orientation, I’ve been watching mine a bit lately.


Ok! She’s getting lots of love. Such a sweet girl. 

Yeah I’m having fun keep track of this watch’s performance. So far so good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## anonymousmoose

6172crew said:


> View attachment 16445174


Wow nice! Don't see them on the wrist often. How do you review it?


----------



## Jt33301

The orange definitely pops a bit more on the rubber strap.


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

mesmerizing.


----------



## Cblock406

I'm not a hater of the Seamaster bracelet but I must say, I think I enjoy mine on a strap more. And I'm a bracelet guy. Will probably pick up a couple more of these in different colors.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Yep I’m a big fan Erikas MN Straps. Personally I think they look great on the new SMP’s 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

This may be one of the best iphone photos I’ve gotten of this Seamaster dial!


----------



## belok

Just got this baby from warranty service at Omega.
Serviced it more than 2 years ago and realized that it did not hold advertised 55h power reserve.
Omega took it without a question despite two years warranty expired in July 2021.
So two more years warranty now


----------



## tasteless.beaver

The white SMP matches my table cloth pretty well..


----------



## Contaygious

Another 1970 Seamaster arrived. 166


----------



## pdaigle

Contaygious said:


> Another 1970 Seamaster arrived. 166
> View attachment 16449944
> View attachment 16449945


That looks very nice! I'd like to find "birth year" Seamaster from 1973 but have not always been a fan of the "TV" style watches from that time. This one definitely doesn't looks so "TV" like.....the other Omega I found that is not "TV" style was the Omega Geneve from '73:










Enjoy and wear this one in good health!


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## nimzotech

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## nimzotech

deepsea03 said:


>


Nice watch; Home Depot? 


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## deepsea03

nimzotech said:


> Nice watch; Home Depot?
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Thank you and you're spot on. Home Depot is my happy place


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Paxman said:


> Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra
> View attachment 16419324


What a great shot! What a perfect watch for just that moment!


----------



## -CUJO-

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16451403


That looks great with a white strap!


----------



## K42

Brought out the old Seamaster yesterday.


----------



## nimzotech

Before the Seamaster there was the…










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Daval

Seamaster in a natural environment


----------



## TheHun

SmP


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Rolled through a couple of states today. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice pairing, JB!! 🤠 👌

Rene


----------



## BogdanS

Which one?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous

Getting into the car under the rain ! We have had crazy weather the last few days in Sydney, with rain everyday... Luckily the Seamaster is also a Rainmaster


----------



## Logan of the Rockies

Ended up returning this one bc of a QC issue; have a black dial on the way...but _man_ did this thing pop!


----------



## tbensous

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Ended up returning this one bc of a QC issue; have a black dial on the way...but _man_ did this thing pop!
> 
> View attachment 16459752


What QC issue ? How come you swapped for a different color ?
There is no wrong choice anyway with the SMP300M 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas. So much to like on this Seamaster, it’s really exceeded my expectations based on pics I’d seen. Definitely glad I got this beauty, it wears amazing and I love this particular combo. 

































6.8” wrist for reference


----------



## SSMOKE

That is a nice looking combination. Looks good!


----------



## Logan of the Rockies

tbensous said:


> What QC issue ? How come you swapped for a different color ?
> There is no wrong choice anyway with the SMP300M
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The QC issue was a defective date function. It was running great for a couple of weeks, but then the date would get stuck halfway between changing and not change over cleanly. I thought maybe it was a power reserve issue or perhaps the lubrication was just a little sticky, but after ensuring a full charge and cycling the date wheel through a few times it continued to consistently do the same thing on a number of dates...fortunately, I'd purchased from an excellent AD and at the time I wanted to just swap it out for a different watch entirely, which I did (a Grand Seiko, incidentally). 

Now a few months later I missed having an SMP300 and bought another one outright. Just decided on black dial as I wanted a more subdued, versatile, look this time. My AD checked the date wheel on this one and it should be arriving any minute!

Agreed, can't go wrong on an SMP300---it's one of the GOATs in any color, configuration, edition, etc.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas. So much to like on this Seamaster, it’s really exceeded my expectations based on pics I’d seen. Definitely glad I got this beauty, it wears amazing and I love this particular combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.8” wrist for reference


That has got to be the most tasteful, excellent, field-ish configuration of an SMP300 I've ever seen. I tip my hat to you!


----------



## tbensous

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas. So much to like on this Seamaster, it’s really exceeded my expectations based on pics I’d seen. Definitely glad I got this beauty, it wears amazing and I love this particular combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.8” wrist for reference


This strap is a perfect match if you ask me.
Well done !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy

new to me


----------



## boatswain

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16461292
> 
> 
> new to me


Awesome!

Great shot too!


----------



## Logan of the Rockies

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16461292
> 
> 
> new to me


A classic never dies---good call! Hope you enjoy for many, many years. That is one fine looking watch right there.


----------



## TheHun

PizzaRock


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## watchman600

@ThaWatcher Great pic! I'm going with this exact watch for the weekend...
probably still on the cordovan blue leather with deployment clasp.
I hope everyone has a great weekend. I'm starting early


----------



## AAMC

As I’m consolidating my collection to three “everyday” watches, one had to be a no frills, 3 hands, GADA type watch 
So, just got this 


































and because this is a Seamaster thread


----------



## brash47

Logan of the Rockies said:


> The QC issue was a defective date function. It was running great for a couple of weeks, but then the date would get stuck halfway between changing and not change over cleanly. I thought maybe it was a power reserve issue or perhaps the lubrication was just a little sticky, but after ensuring a full charge and cycling the date wheel through a few times it continued to consistently do the same thing on a number of dates...fortunately, I'd purchased from an excellent AD and at the time I wanted to just swap it out for a different watch entirely, which I did (a Grand Seiko, incidentally).
> 
> Now a few months later I missed having an SMP300 and bought another one outright. Just decided on black dial as I wanted a more subdued, versatile, look this time. My AD checked the date wheel on this one and it should be arriving any minute!
> 
> Agreed, can't go wrong on an SMP300---it's one of the GOATs in any color, configuration, edition, etc.


Begs to be asked now....what Grand Seiko did you get!!!! And put a pic in the WRUW today thread!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47

Logan of the Rockies said:


> That has got to be the most tasteful, excellent, field-ish configuration of an SMP300 I've ever seen. I tip my hat to you!


I like this combo alot. Looking good!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## NewGuard84

TGIF


----------



## Logan of the Rockies

NewGuard84 said:


> TGIF
> View attachment 16463311


Nice! What bracelet is that?


----------



## Cblock406

Sunny in Seattle today!


----------



## NewGuard84

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Nice! What bracelet is that?


Thanks! It’s an Uncle Seiko 1450 Speedmaster bracelet. You can order end links specifically for the SMP.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies

brash47 said:


> Begs to be asked now....what Grand Seiko did you get!!!! And put a pic in the WRUW today thread!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Went with a Grand Seiko SBGA201, champagne dial spring drive---totally different watch than SMP300, but was on my list as well for a dressier GADA. Can't praise it highly enough. Here it is below. In terms of divers, it's SMP300 all day for me over the GS Diver or the Sub for that matter and would consider it the GOAT. My new SMP300 was supposed to arrive yesterday but is quite delayed with FedEx...will definitely put up a pic when it's finally on wrist. Black dial SMP300 and this baby below are my dream team.


----------



## SSMOKE

Few things worse than delayed Fed Ex. 😭 Happened with my SD43. Looking forward to a picture of your new black one. Maybe you can post the same picture, same red shirt as your white SMP 300 picture.


----------



## Royalwithcheese01

Here's my baby!


----------



## FJR1971

Sugman said:


> It's been hard to get the right shade of blue on the strap, but with a little experimentation...and the right light (this ain't exactly it)...I'm getting close. Omega's blue on the SMP is a unique shade.
> View attachment 16444127
> 
> View attachment 16444129
> 
> View attachment 16444134


I’m excited to see what the new Artem blue sailcloth looks like on the blue seamaster. Could be a good pairing.


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Seamaster on a Sunny Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

Here are some nice pics of the blue on blue leather combo:


----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Steakmaster











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Logan of the Rockies

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Steakmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha, yeah and that's a lot better than the food they bring to the moon too


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Logan of the Rockies said:


> Hahaha, yeah and that's a lot better than the food they bring to the moon too


Couple of New Yorks. They were tasty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

My experiment in being Omega-less lasted about a month. I decided to try a watch that I'd had my eye on for several years but never bothered hunting down: the 1st gen Planet Ocean 42mm with the 2500D movement.
I had a modern 39.5mm PO but I flipped it pretty quickly because I could never get on with it, but I like this one much better.
It is, incidentally, my first Bond Omega (007 wore this piece in the criminally-underrated "Quantum of Solace". It's not a good Bond, just really underrated. It's a mediocre Bond, not a bad Bond.









)


----------



## Logan of the Rockies

SSMOKE said:


> Few things worse than delayed Fed Ex. 😭 Happened with my SD43. Looking forward to a picture of your new black one. Maybe you can post the same picture, same red shirt as your white SMP 300 picture.


Alright; here it is! Man this black dial is fine. Even better light play than I'd remembered. I'm one of those guys that wears the same t-shirt around the house basically always, but no luck today 

This was my teenage grail watch---the first one I'd seen and thought I'd never be able to afford. 20 years later, a few scholarships and educations, and happily well into in my second career, and that is one satisfying watch to put on-wrist.


----------



## John Frum

Trel said:


> My experiment in being Omega-less lasted about a month. I decided to try a watch that I'd had my eye on for several years but never bothered hunting down: the 1st gen Planet Ocean 42mm with the 2500D movement.


That's the best of them IMHO. Congrats!


----------



## Trel

John Frum said:


> That's the best of them IMHO. Congrats!


Thanks. It really is the peak of the breed, though, isn't it? Big, but not oversized. Weighty, but not unwieldy. Luxurious, but not flashy. Nuclear lume. Just the right balance between tool watch and luxury piece. 
I'm reminded of an old thread on a different, more Omega-centric forum where they compared the 2500 SMPO to the 5-digit Rolex Sub, not in terms of specs, but in having that same balance of luxury vs utility.

(If you can't tell I'm *really* happy with this buy. The condition it arrived in is absolutely perfect too. I will be the first to put any marks on it.)


----------



## Sugman

FJR1971 said:


> I’m excited to see what the new Artem blue sailcloth looks like on the blue seamaster. Could be a good pairing.


It would be nice to see a pic if you go that route...


----------



## Chacend

First one, loving it so far, bought on bracelet, but picked up the Omega rubber on deployant, and I think it sets off the white perfectly.


----------



## NewGuard84

Trel said:


> My experiment in being Omega-less lasted about a month. I decided to try a watch that I'd had my eye on for several years but never bothered hunting down: the 1st gen Planet Ocean 42mm with the 2500D movement.
> I had a modern 39.5mm PO but I flipped it pretty quickly because I could never get on with it, but I like this one much better.
> It is, incidentally, my first Bond Omega (007 wore this piece in the criminally-underrated "Quantum of Solace". It's not a good Bond, just really underrated. It's a mediocre Bond, not a bad Bond.
> 
> View attachment 16468902
> 
> )


These really are handsome watches, I love these POs. This one looks mint, congratulations!

Agreed: Quantum of Solace was not the best, but the negative reaction was certainly overblown.


----------



## NewGuard84

Chacend said:


> First one, loving it so far, bought on bracelet, but picked up the Omega rubber on deployant, and I think it sets off the white perfectly.
> View attachment 16469532


Nice pick up, it looks great! 

The white dial looks good on the bracelet and rubber but may be the one that makes the rubber look its best.

Cheers


----------



## deepsea03

Unite and Conquer










Gooooooooooooal


----------



## mgonz12

deepsea03 said:


> Unite and Conquer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gooooooooooooal


Great pics! What game was this at?


----------



## deepsea03

mgonz12 said:


> Great pics! What game was this at?


Thanks, this was the season opener at Mercedes Stadium - a win over Sporting KC


----------



## Sugman




----------



## cbouza3

The wait for extra links and adjustable clasp from the AD has proven too long. I’d prefer rubber for a tool watch, I don’t have anything in 20mm on hand.


----------



## JDPNY

Day one of ownership!


----------



## SaMaster14

Playing with the light


----------



## VKM




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Swapped the car for a horse


----------



## paulie8777

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas. So much to like on this Seamaster, it’s really exceeded my expectations based on pics I’d seen. Definitely glad I got this beauty, it wears amazing and I love this particular combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.8” wrist for reference


Love that watch. 

How does it wear compared to your FXD? I was curious, which gets more time on wrist? 

I have the Pelagos FXD and a Seamaster SMP (Tokyo )- and trying to decide between adding the new Speedy 3861 of the NTTD Bond Seamaster to my collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

paulie8777 said:


> Love that watch.
> 
> How does it wear compared to your FXD? I was curious, which gets more time on wrist?
> 
> I have the Pelagos FXD and a Seamaster SMP (Tokyo )- and trying to decide between adding the new Speedy 3861 of the NTTD Bond Seamaster to my collection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It’s a stunner and all the right colors. Just all works well together. I love the crystal too. 
It wears lighter and leaner. Thin and close to the wrist, just hugs the wrist. The omega wears more like a solid 40mm diver where the Pelagos FXD wears its size. The FXD is more casual and sporty looking whereas the NTTD can dress up more and be more versatile. 

There is a significant weight difference between the two. 
The reasons are dimensions to some extent with a smaller mid case, the lug design adding a significant amount of material and also the fact that the Omega uses grade 2 Ti (purer) va the grade 5 of the Pelagos. 










Look at top twos in each pic below for a direct comparison of cases. 

































I wear the FXD more because I’ve been in jeans or 5.11 pants/shorts with old T and hoodies working from home. Also I have more of connection with it being French, having a personal story related to the MN and also always thought the Pelagos was one of the best divers out there and especially at that price and with that brand name. 
Hope this helps


----------



## paulie8777

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. It’s a stunner and all the right colors. Just all works well together. I love the crystal too.
> It wears lighter and leaner. Thin and close to the wrist, just hugs the wrist. The omega wears more like a solid 40mm diver where the Pelagos FXD wears its size. The FXD is more casual and sporty looking whereas the NTTD can dress up more and be more versatile.
> 
> There is a significant weight difference between the two.
> The reasons are dimensions to some extent with a smaller mid case, the lug design adding a significant amount of material and also the fact that the Omega uses grade 2 Ti (purer) va the grade 5 of the Pelagos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at top twos in each pic below for a direct comparison of cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear the FXD more because I’ve been in jeans or 5.11 pants/shorts with old T and hoodies working from home. Also I have more of connection with it being French, having a personal story related to the MN and also always thought the Pelagos was one of the best divers out there and especially at that price and with that brand name.
> Hope this helps


It does, thanks! Much appreciated. I hadn’t appreciated the differences. Thanks for the comparison pictures!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411

JDPNY said:


> View attachment 16473291
> 
> 
> Day one of ownership!


Congrats! I have one on order currently. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## projekt-h

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. It’s a stunner and all the right colors. Just all works well together. I love the crystal too.
> It wears lighter and leaner. Thin and close to the wrist, just hugs the wrist. The omega wears more like a solid 40mm diver where the Pelagos FXD wears its size. The FXD is more casual and sporty looking whereas the NTTD can dress up more and be more versatile.
> 
> There is a significant weight difference between the two.
> The reasons are dimensions to some extent with a smaller mid case, the lug design adding a significant amount of material and also the fact that the Omega uses grade 2 Ti (purer) va the grade 5 of the Pelagos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at top twos in each pic below for a direct comparison of cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear the FXD more because I’ve been in jeans or 5.11 pants/shorts with old T and hoodies working from home. Also I have more of connection with it being French, having a personal story related to the MN and also always thought the Pelagos was one of the best divers out there and especially at that price and with that brand name.
> Hope this helps


When I first tried on a NTTD it felt so insanely light, I almost questioned wether or not the FXD actually was titanium. I think the FXD weighs about the same as my Speedmaster. It’s a solid chonker, if it were milled the same way from steel it could come close to an actual anchor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball




----------



## JDPNY

gnus411 said:


> Congrats! I have one on order currently. How are you liking it so far?


Thanks. It is much more comfortable than I expected, the bracelet configuration on my small wrist is excellent and the brushed center link gives it a great look.


----------



## paulie8777

JDPNY said:


> View attachment 16473291
> 
> 
> Day one of ownership!


Congrats! That’s a great watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Trel




----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John Frum

@MJM 
White's semi-dress?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

John Frum said:


> @MJM
> White's semi-dress?


I was wondering the same thing! Boots look nice. I’ve been on a Truman kick lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

Can’t seem to take this one off….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Seamaster, Diesel cigar, pink blanket











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

texans93 said:


> Can’t seem to take this one off….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can understand why! If that was stainless steel I'd be all over it. 

In fact, I'd probably have it right now instead of my _Globemaster _if that was the case. Also, I can't understand how OMEGA have never done a no date version of the _Seamaster Diver 300M _until this one. That goes for the _Planet Ocean_ as well.

René


----------



## Technarchy

Screening of “The Batman” with a Seamaster for the occasion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Seamaster, Diesel cigar, pink blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand everything, except the pink blanket.
If I got "smokey smell" on my wife or daughter's blanket,
I would be in big trouble.


----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## Airjoe72

Nick Mankey Desings strap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwood

Beach today


----------



## Jeep99dad

edwood said:


> Beach today
> View attachment 16480443


That’s an awesome combo


----------



## Xizor

Bored waiting for the wife at the changing rooms 🙃


----------



## usclassic

I'm in.......


----------



## Titan II

Xizor said:


> Bored waiting for the wife at the changing rooms 🙃
> 
> View attachment 16480958


I'm still amazed at the number of different shades of blue the _Diver 300M_ is able to achieve. Great shot!

René


----------



## Xizor

Titan II said:


> I'm still amazed at the number of different shades of blue the _Diver 300M_ is able to achieve. Great shot!
> 
> René


Thanks Rene! I think it's what I love most about it, I know a lot of people don't agree with the double AR coating but I think the almost no glass effect is amazing !


----------



## Beena




----------



## Titan II

Xizor said:


> Thanks Rene! I think it's what I love most about it, I know a lot of people don't agree with the double AR coating but I think the almost no glass effect is amazing !


I can understand the qualms some have with putting an outer AR coating on an otherwise scratch-proof sapphire crystal. However, for others, the benefits are well worth it. Enjoy!

René


----------



## watchman600

It's an amazing blue, that's for sure.
"a home-run"...I'm glad I got it.


----------



## NewGuard84

There are some interesting new watches showing up on the Omega website.

I’m curious to see what people think of them, but am most interested to see when owner pics show up for the green SMP. I expect it will be a beautiful chameleon like the other versions.


----------



## watchman600

@NewGuard84 Thanks...I didn't know this. A GREEN Omega WOW
I have been waiting for a GREEN Christopher Ward c60 for a long time,
but so far they haven't made one...
I have the black, the white, and the forged carbon.
And I have the blue SMP300. A GREEN one is VERY tempting to me!
Here are some pictures I found of it:








Hot Take: Omega Goes Green With The Seamaster Professional Diver 300M


✓ Today we received a barrage of new releases from Omega ✓ Including the stunning SMP 300 in Green ✓ Get the live pictures and pricing here! ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Sugman

You should never wear a 300m rated watch in the rain...apparently it melts the dial.


----------



## ryan850

Rice and Gravy said:


> Seamaster on a Sunny Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Glad to see this in your collection (if I've mentioned that before than my apologies, it's still great ).


----------



## minus3012

Two weeks on the wrist with the Bond 300m!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

ryan850 said:


> Glad to see this in your collection (if I've mentioned that before than my apologies, it's still great ).


Thanks. I love it. It's been in and out of my hands quite a bit the last year, and is finally running right, but it may be heading back to Nesbit for a new crystal. There are some water marks on the underside that kind of bug me. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813




----------



## ryan850

Rice and Gravy said:


> Thanks. I love it. It's been in and out of my hands quite a bit the last year, and is finally running right, but it may be heading back to Nesbit for a new crystal. There are some water marks on the underside that kind of bug me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Hope it gets sorted quick so you can enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## cbouza3

nvrp813 said:


>


That bracelet looks very nice. Does it taper? Would you mind sharing the source?


----------



## nvrp813

cbouza3 said:


> That bracelet looks very nice. Does it taper? Would you mind sharing the source?


Thanks for the kind words. Yes, it tapers from 22mm to 15mm (much like a vintage Omega bracelet). I picked this one up from Uncle Seiko and this is the Holzer model. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## chriscentro

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## masbret

sickondivers said:


> View attachment 16484304


First time I see this model. I like it very much! 
What is the reference? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

masbret said:


> First time I see this model. I like it very much!
> What is the reference?


522.32.40.20.01.003

Specialities Olympic Games Collection Watches | OMEGA US® (omegawatches.com)


----------



## ddaly12

Finally got the classic… SVELTE. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813

On an Uncle Seiko 1479


----------



## jkpa

I’m with you on that ^^


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Even with all of the new Omega releases, I am still extremely satisfied with the specific reference I chose a couple of years ago. Master Chronometer and suits my lifestyle very very well on this excellent rubber strap. Are there more watches I’d like? Sure, but I still enjoy wearing and looking at this one every time I put it on. Keeps great time too. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOT SOUP




----------



## RobC2

Here's mine. Love it.


----------



## Jeep99dad

I love this combo


----------



## watchman600

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Even with all of the new Omega releases, I am still extremely satisfied with the specific reference I chose a couple of years ago. Master Chronometer and suits my lifestyle very very well on this excellent rubber strap. Are there more watches I’d like? Sure, but I still enjoy wearing and looking at this one every time I put it on. Keeps great time too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said!
That's the way it's supposed to be 
"Extremely satisfied and enjoy wearing and looking at it every time"


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

Titanium PloProf


----------



## swissra




----------



## NewGuard84




----------



## Travelller

_No, not Ultra Deep...
...just Ultra Cool. _










🤙🍻


----------



## FOOT SOUP

Travelller said:


> _No, not Ultra Deep...
> ...just Ultra Cool. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🤙🍻


If only they made these again. I Would sell my SMP instantly to buy one


----------



## John Frum

FOOT SOUP said:


> If only they made these again. I Would sell my SMP instantly to buy one


Go the Speedy Pro route...option of Hesalite or sapphire....


----------



## FOOT SOUP

John Frum said:


> Go the Speedy Pro route...option of Hesalite or sapphire....


Nahhh depth rating is trash


----------



## Trel

Trying out the SMPO on tropic rubber. It's very comfortable, but I think the bracelet still takes it.


----------



## John Frum

FOOT SOUP said:


> Nahhh depth rating is trash


Disagree. Omega went to the moon, after all


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## FJR1971




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## texans93

Happy Saturday! Puerto Vallarta or bust…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## cbouza3

Doing a little poolmastering.


----------



## Trojanbybirth

Tool watches that never get to be tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

Question: do you think this bracelet will go well with my SMP 300 blue?








20mm Hexad III Watch Band for Omega Seamaster 42mm, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp


316L stainless steel Hexad with a curved solid end piece, This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.0mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com




I don't know if I like the shape or will like the "male endlink thingees"...
(but I am quite dissatisfied with the quality of the Uncle Seiko 1450).
Right now, I've been wearing it on nice leather or on the nice rubber it came with.
Thanks


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Weightmaster











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Frum

watchman600 said:


> Question: do you think this bracelet will go well with my SMP 300 blue


Yes. It'll be heavy. 
If you like it you can probably swap the clasp for one of their ratcheting ones.


----------



## mhs91

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Weightmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that your warmup set ?😉


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alwaysontime12

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Weightmaster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The swolemaster 300


----------



## watchman600

John Frum said:


> Yes. It'll be heavy.
> If you like it you can probably swap the clasp for one of their ratcheting ones.


it's about 84 grams instead of the 63 of the uncle seiko.
I think the extra weight will make it feel more substantial.
I'm not sure if I like the style though.
I would have preferred a different option.
I have the straight-end 22mm new endmill strapcode bracelet,
which is very much like a president 1450 bracelet,
and it is AMAZING.
I might even get this for the Omega, just in 20mm version,
NOT SURE.
--
In the meantime, it is on a nice blue leather strap.
...and the nice blue rubber strap that it came with.
I might even try a nice tan leather strap soon for the blue SMP300.


----------



## John Frum

I'm fortunate, the OEM bracelet fits me like a glove. I swapped the 1159 clasp for the 1154 w/o diver's extension to achieve this.


----------



## Alwaysontime12

Fresh acquisition from the AD on saturday. They made a deal I could not refuse. Got some Omega goodies. Large duffel bag and a cleaning cloth.


----------



## watchman600

I decided that I don't like the shape of the form fitting strapcode hexad bracelet
or the male/protruding end links.
QUESTION: Do you think this bracelet would look good on the SMP 300?
Also, would the spring bars fit on it?








20mm Endmill Soid Watch Band Straight End, 316L Stainless Steel V-Clasp Button Double Lock


Simply upgrade your watch by changing watch strap. Straight End watch Watch Bands by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Endmill with a straight solid end piece, ideal for typical lug watches with various lug-width: 20mm. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com




Otherwise, I give up. And I will just wear it on blue or tan leather
or the blue rubber it came on.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeep99dad

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16490790


 so good The white dial SMP is just so much better on the rubber


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on a canvas strap, made from an old USAF bag. 
This watch has been a real nice surprise after I initially dismissed it due to price mostly. Its so light and so darn comfortable. 
Definitely Glad I got it after much hesitation and going with OEM strap rather than the mesh saves over $1k so that helps especially as i didn’t find the bracelet to be impressive and worth the $ and I’d never wear it.


----------



## projekt-h

My SMP and PO are gone... but I recently picked this up:










Beijing '22 AT. This dial is beautiful.


----------



## Buchmann69

WatchCo lives


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster 1200


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Xizor

9 months since I got it and still can’t get over how the blue dial can change its hue so easily and dramatically 😍😍😍


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

watchman600 said:


> I decided that I don't like the shape of the form fitting strapcode hexad bracelet
> or the male/protruding end links.
> QUESTION: Do you think this bracelet would look good on the SMP 300?
> Also, would the spring bars fit on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Endmill Soid Watch Band Straight End, 316L Stainless Steel V-Clasp Button Double Lock
> 
> 
> Simply upgrade your watch by changing watch strap. Straight End watch Watch Bands by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Endmill with a straight solid end piece, ideal for typical lug watches with various lug-width: 20mm. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.strapcode.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, I give up. And I will just wear it on blue or tan leather
> or the blue rubber it came on.
> Thanks for sharing.


Did you check the 1479? Just saw it and it looks good in the photos.









US1479 Bracelet (Omega Seamaster 300m)


Uncle's notes The 1479 was originally released on some Speedmaster models up until about 1996, and can be found in a similar form on the modern Reduced models. I released it for the Speedmaster and heard from a bunch of my nephews that I should make it for the Seamaster also. Well, why not...




www.uncleseiko.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## watchman600

tbensous said:


> Did you check the 1479? Just saw it and it looks good in the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US1479 Bracelet (Omega Seamaster 300m)
> 
> 
> Uncle's notes The 1479 was originally released on some Speedmaster models up until about 1996, and can be found in a similar form on the modern Reduced models. I released it for the Speedmaster and heard from a bunch of my nephews that I should make it for the Seamaster also. Well, why not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uncleseiko.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks pretty good...but it's only 56 grams...which will probably feel flimsy.
I like it to feel more substantial (but not too heavy)
Also, although most pics look very good/excellent, 
this picture of a guy actually wearing it, doesn't look great 
where the bracelet connects to the dial/watch. 
It looks very flat...straight line and not curved/form fitting,
if you know what I mean. Whatever.


https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0503/2810/9244/products/[email protected]?v=1645477025


I'm wearing it now on the blue leather with deployant clasp,
which is growing on me


----------



## pepepatryk

Més Que Un Club


----------



## PFEN




----------



## BeauR

Late 50's Seamaster









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk
View attachment 16512772


----------



## PoPZilla




----------



## PFEN

nouvelle Seamaster 300M at home


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## ILM4rcio

In it's world


----------



## projekt-h

This thing is a legitimate distraction at work...


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Yin and Yang. The perfect two diver collection. Crazy it’s from the same brand


----------



## Sugman




----------



## D58

Christmas gift from my wife love it first blue dial watch as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tbensous




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

Airjoe72 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PO GMT.. _magnifique 😇  _


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Alwaysontime12

I typically don't like the Seamaster on anything but fitted lug straps or natos but this strap is a nice fit. Is that a hirsch?


----------



## Sugman

Alwaysontime12 said:


> I typically don't like the Seamaster on anything but fitted lug straps or natos but this strap is a nice fit. Is that a hirsch?


Thanks. Yeah, it is…a Robby. I used a little black hair dye to tone down the color a little bit. The original blue is a little “electric” for me


----------



## deepsea03

Good home win for the Lafayette Christian Cougars soccer team … the North Macedonia of Troup County


----------



## tbensous




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## tbensous

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16525014


Really nice shot. Is this the OEM rubber ? Looks good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Yes mate, 
I've never put this one on its bracelet as this band is very comfortable. 
The clasp is like it's not there.
Dave


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## tjg294

Love this watch….I’ve had it a few months and just took off the oem steel bracelet. Can’t stop looking at it today


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Philliphas

Had the white version of this last year and regretted letting it go the day I sold it. Well, fast forward 9 months and now have the black version. I won't be letting this one go again! Glad to be back in the Seamaster gang!


----------



## HRLIEBE




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Sugman




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Titan II

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16529569


Fantastic shot, valuewatchguy!! 🤠👌

René


----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## Jeep99dad

No speedy or MoonSwatch here, just my Omega Seamaster NTTD


----------



## valuewatchguy

Jeep99dad said:


> No speedy or MoonSwatch here, just my Omega Seamaster NTTD


Terrific Strap combo B! That is 🔥


----------



## Jeep99dad

valuewatchguy said:


> Terrific Strap combo B! That is


Thank you  new brand. Very soft. Met the owner the other day at a GTG. Gonna grab a couple more.


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Sometimes it’s nice to see far-shots of these watches, and see them blend in their natural habitat. Maybe it’s just me.


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## FJR1971

New uncle Seiko 1479!


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous

FJR1971 said:


> New uncle Seiko 1479!
> 
> View attachment 16535049
> View attachment 16535048
> View attachment 16535047


Looks great ! Thinking about getting this one for mine. How do you like the bracelet and the clasp ? Did you go for the milled one ? Do they feel substantial enough for the SMP ?


----------



## tbensous

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Sometimes it’s nice to see far-shots of these watches, and see them blend in their natural habitat. Maybe it’s just me.
> View attachment 16531967


It's not just you ! Great shot !


----------



## FJR1971

tbensous said:


> Looks great ! Thinking about getting this one for mine. How do you like the bracelet and the clasp ? Did you go for the milled one ? Do they feel substantial enough for the SMP ?


Yes. It is a little on the lighter side but that is what I want out of this bracelet. I did go with the milled. I have had a lot of US bracelets and this is definitely the best. I think a lot of that has to do with the improved milled clasp, but the bracelet has a better feel as well. 
Thought I had a pic of the clasp but I don’t right now.


----------



## ParkinNJ




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik_H




----------



## borchard929

Just bought my first brand new my-name-on-the cards Omega. I love it!


----------



## deepsea03

Antiquing with the Mrs


----------



## Furball




----------



## yogik_yo




----------



## Btiggemann

Desk diving with the Ploprof










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72

Birthyear 1972 Seamaster Cosmic 2000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

borchard929 said:


> Just bought my first brand new my-name-on-the cards Omega. I love it!
> View attachment 16538151


Congrats on your new Omega! Love the blue! If you go Seamaster Professional, it's gotta be blue!


----------



## Titan II

Airjoe72 said:


> Birthyear 1972 Seamaster Cosmic 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch...and Happy 50th!!

Rene


----------



## Airjoe72

Titan II said:


> Beautiful watch...and Happy 50th!!
> 
> Rene


Thank you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411

Second Seamaster (along with the NTTD). For my (current) tastes...I honestly don't see anything better. The sandwich dial, lollipop hand, juxtaposition of shiny/matte, thinner profile...the synergy of choices(ha!) makes what I believe to be something special.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## WatchDialOrange

*New to me. Omega Seamaster 300 Ref. 166.024*


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## NewGuard84




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD today on a RALSTRA rally strap


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## Mondo Shizmo




----------



## skspectre

1541.80.00


----------



## TheGreekPhysique

Are cards still being given out? Here are the two seamasters that I currently own!


----------



## ddaly12

GMT today


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCyclone

My current SMP300m, and a couple of AT's that have now departed. Wish I kept the white dial AT!























Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

TheCyclone said:


> My current SMP300m, and a couple of AT's that have now departed. Wish I kept the white dial AT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


What a wild 1st post!
Welcome to the forums  !
"that have now departed" sounds like you had nothing to do with it,
when in reality, you probably decided to sell them.


----------



## TheCyclone

watchman600 said:


> What a wild 1st post!
> Welcome to the forums  !
> "that have now departed" sounds like you had nothing to do with it,
> when in reality, you probably decided to sell them.


Haha yes absolutely my decision, and it seemed like a good one at the time to make way for new purchases, but....I still regularly think about the white AT! 

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## gk483




----------



## that 1 guy




----------



## MavPL

I really love the blue


----------



## PFEN

MavPL said:


> I really love the blue
> 
> View attachment 16554355



 very very nice picture


----------



## MattM0520




----------



## WatchBri

Back in the club again today and might stay a little longer this time.


----------



## filthyj24

Post edited: This should be here between the 12th and 16th of this month.


----------



## SaMaster14




----------



## valuewatchguy

filthyj24 said:


> Well, after a little too much whiskey and YouTube I finally caved in and have this one on the way. I love basically everything about the 2541.80 and it will always hold a special place in my heart as my first "luxury" watch and gateway drug into Omega, BUT...it is impossible to argue that the 2264.50 is the more usable tool watch thanks to the sword hands and better lume. I work nights and have decided to be a one watch man (blasphemy, I know) so good lume is a must for me.
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to be able to afford these watches, but can't keep both in good conscious, so the 2541 will have to go. As I've gone farther down this rabbit hole I've grown to appreciate Omega's history and absolutely adore the MOD Seamaster; unfortunately I happen to be a sick freak of a wis and prefer quartz for better accuracy, durability and overall reliability...sue me. I've come to appreciate the fact that the 2264.50 is basically Omega's own homage to the original MOD Seamaster, just with modern conveniences. It hould be here between the 12th and 16th of this month.


I know there will be broad disagreement but outside of the vintage 165/166 series mod spec watch the 2254 (and its variants) are the best models of the Seamaster back Catalog.

Congrats on your new watch!

my 2231 says hello!


----------



## deepsea03

Hilton Head Island, SC


----------



## Relo60




----------



## TheVision




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Casual Seamaster 300


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## Cblock406

On grey/blue Erika strap for the moment:


----------



## MattM0520

filthyj24 said:


> Post edited: This should be here between the 12th and 16th of this month.


Beautiful! The 2254.50 was my first Omega, love it, wish that bracelet was on all Seamasters.


----------



## VKM




----------



## Bobcat Sig

The SMP300M is in its intended habitat.


----------



## Jpstepancic

GoodPlanet GMT with a 21mm hybrid strap that’s very similar to the 45.5mm PO with the blue case. Took a while to find something like this. Very happy with the way it looks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Furball

catching up on COTA ~ MM93 made a bonkers comeback in MotoGP race, Moto2 was a clown fiesta!


----------



## SaMaster14

Unfortunately, only desk diving today


----------



## PFEN

Furball said:


> View attachment 16565638
> 
> 
> rattraper son retard sur COTA ~ MM93 a fait un retour de bonkers dans la course MotoGP, Moto2 était une fête de clown !


----------



## PFEN

Easter holidays. seamaster for the day 
and speedmaster to accompany Madame's JLC to the restaurant in the evening.


----------



## deepsea03

PloProf Lume


----------



## bcosta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ironman140.6




----------



## filthyj24

Schwerty just landed today. Seamaster, perfected.


----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## NewGuard84




----------



## TheVision

Trying out a new Chinese place in my neighbourhood...have a good weekend lads !


----------



## Jpstepancic

My father surprised the absolute sh*t out of me today….



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Jpstepancic said:


> My father surprised the absolute sh*t out of me today….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing surprise. Congrats to you! Very generous and nice of your father. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Jpstepancic

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Amazing surprise. Congrats to you! Very generous and nice of your father.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incredibly generous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapping Twig




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## WatchDialOrange

_Omega Seamaster 300 166.024








_


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Furball

PFEN said:


> View attachment 16566507


Nice!! That's really cool!


----------



## PFEN

Furball said:


> Nice!! That's really cool!











😇


----------



## 4011




----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Steviefixthis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Xizor




----------



## watchman600

bcosta said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like this model?
It intrigues me.
I've known about this model,
but you are the first person that I've seen wearing it.
The more details and information, the better.
THANK YOU


----------



## AZJOE




----------



## PFEN




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## cmak

Love my Seamaster PO Ti, it looks way better in low light as the blue dial and titanium give a darker look


----------



## Furball

Smith Rocks, Oregon


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Batchelor22

New wrist arrival, summer days ahead!


----------



## TheClearCoach

Thanks to a forum member (apologies I forget who), picked up this Alpine strap from Amazon. Very comfortable!!


----------



## Batchelor22

And a bit of lume!


----------



## filthyj24

After a great internal debate, I ordered a planet ocean seconds hand. I think the triangle tip goes better with the rest of the dial than the circle. I also think the orange pops more than the red. Should be here by Friday.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega NTTD on Horween natural Chromexcel. I like this combo a lot though not as much as the USAF canvas. This SMP is super nice, has a warmth to it and wears so well. Super light under 60g. It has become my top 2-3 watch after the ExpII and tied behind it with the Tudor FXD.


----------



## Budman2k

Just got this one today! Couple quick wrist shots


----------



## belok

filthyj24 said:


> After a great internal debate, I ordered a planet ocean seconds hand. I think the triangle tip goes better with the rest of the dial than the circle. I also think the orange pops more than the red. Should be here by Friday.


How much is the labor price to replace the hand? Mine red tip has faided on Bond and I have one spare


----------



## filthyj24

belok said:


> How much is the labor price to replace the hand? Mine red tip has faided on Bond and I have one spare


I'm not sure, I haven't got the part in yet but I will let you know. The watchmaker I use is very reasonably priced and does an excellent job.


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## tbensous

heyBJK said:


>


Best shot I have seen so far of the Seamaster. This one could go in Omega Magazine. Oh my.... beautiful. Well done !


----------



## heyBJK

tbensous said:


> Best shot I have seen so far of the Seamaster. This one could go in Omega Magazine. Oh my.... beautiful. Well done !


Thank you for the kind words! It was literally just a simple iPhone shot. Sometimes I get lucky.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Budman2k said:


> Just got this one today! Couple quick wrist shots
> 
> View attachment 16576430
> 
> 
> View attachment 16576432


Congratulations  one of my fave.


----------



## Jeep99dad

heyBJK said:


>


Wow  it looks amazing. Well captured too  the white dial has been my favorite version of the current Seamaster lineup, maybe until I get to see the new green one in the metal


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster 176.007 on a UncleSeiko bracelet 

Have a great humpday


----------



## Maddog1970

This today


----------



## mstnpete

Vacation time in Venice, Italy









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

mstnpete said:


> Vacation time in Venice, Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Say hi to Oisin.

Rene


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  it looks amazing. Well captured too  the white dial has been my favorite version of the current Seamaster lineup, maybe until I get to see the new green one in the metal


Thank you much! The green is nice for sure!


----------



## PFEN




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

tbensous said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonderful 3rd person wrist shots!


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## tbensous

Seamaster out for a walk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## filthyj24

I'm not sure if 300m is enough.


----------



## Xizor

First try at a pocket shot 🤪


----------



## energyarts

I wish they made a non bling bling model for some of us. I can’t find a non-bling omega besides the speedmaster and the new rail master minus the cringe dial.


----------



## fish70




----------



## Budman2k

energyarts said:


> I wish they made a non bling bling model for some of us. I can’t find a non-bling omega besides the speedmaster and the new rail master minus the cringe dial.


This


----------



## energyarts

Budman2k said:


> This
> View attachment 16587292


Trust me I saw that one and def looks nice with no Polish anything, but I am not into Bond advertising and ridiculous upcharge for it. Omega needs to get their **** together and put out a non bling-bling seamaster for some of us peasants that can’t really have shiny things.


----------



## Titan II

energyarts said:


> Trust me I saw that one and def looks nice with no Polish anything, but I am not into Bond advertising and ridiculous upcharge for it. Omega needs to get their **** together and put out a non bling-bling seamaster for some of us peasants that can’t really have shiny things.


Have patience. There might be a *S*ea*Watch* released for you soon.

René


----------



## deepsea03

Sunrise to Sundown with the PloProf


----------



## John Frum

energyarts said:


> I wish they made a non bling bling model for some of us. I can’t find a non-bling omega besides the speedmaster and the new rail master minus the cringe dial.


The 2500 Planet Ocean models.
42mm or 45.5 mm, your choice. Great watches. Matte dial, matte aluminum bezel, brushed bracelet and mostly brushed case.


----------



## that 1 guy

wrong post


----------



## that 1 guy

energyarts said:


> I wish they made a non bling bling model for some of us. I can’t find a non-bling omega besides the speedmaster and the new rail master minus the cringe dial.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Seamaster fishing Henry’s Fork today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

energyarts said:


> I wish they made a non bling bling model for some of us. I can’t find a non-bling omega besides the speedmaster and the new rail master minus the cringe dial.





























This.


----------



## John Frum

I'm seriously considering brushing the bracelet on my Heritage. I wear it every day.


----------



## tbensous

energyarts said:


> I wish they made a non bling bling model for some of us. I can’t find a non-bling omega besides the speedmaster and the new rail master minus the cringe dial.












You can do the AT on a strap, really not blingy and goes with everything. I wear mine on this strap when I want to change from the bracelet. But a nice leather or rubber would work as well.


----------



## tbensous

energyarts said:


> I wish they made a non bling bling model for some of us. I can’t find a non-bling omega besides the speedmaster and the new rail master minus the cringe dial.












I just put my SMP on a nato. Doesn't feel blingy to me. That is one the strength of Omega, I think you can really get them to sing what you want depending on your mood.


----------



## Galaga

This is a great review that shows off this watch in proper light. He's a member here. @Dougiebaby. Good job dude.


----------



## busch12

heyBJK said:


>


Agree with all the gushing previously over this shot. Absolutely fantastic. This has pushed me over the edge for flipping my blue model for the white dial.


----------



## heyBJK

busch12 said:


> Agree with all the gushing previously over this shot. Absolutely fantastic. This has pushed me over the edge for flipping my blue model for the white dial.


Thanks! Hopefully, you aren't disappointed!


----------



## Dougiebaby

Galaga said:


> This is a great review that shows off this watch in proper light. He's a member here. @Dougiebaby. Good job dude.


Thank you Galaga! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

Over 20 years old and I still love it









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

My new Nekton:


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

projekt-h said:


> My new Nekton:
> 
> View attachment 16590198
> 
> 
> View attachment 16590199


Nice! Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## projekt-h

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Nice! Congrats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was actually surprised that the Nekton was so much of what I wanted. Was debating between this and getting another white dial, but this hit so much of what I want. I love that it has a matte dial with the wave lines glossy (reverse of normal ones) and the titanium bezel makes it visually a bit smaller which works for my small wrist… and I love titanium lol. I’d have liked for it to have kept the date but can live without it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tyd450




----------



## Nolander




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster 176.007 and UncleSeiko bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 16580177


Great wrist shot


----------



## Sugman

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16588430
> 
> 
> You can do the AT on a strap, really not blingy and goes with everything. I wear mine on this strap when I want to change from the bracelet. But a nice leather or rubber would work as well.


Nice! What strap is that?


----------



## Sugman

heyBJK said:


> Thanks! Hopefully, you aren't disappointed!


As far as white dials go, it’s really hard to beat the SMP.


----------



## heyBJK

Sugman said:


> As far as white dials go, it’s really hard to beat the SMP.


I would agree!


----------



## watchman600

Q: What do you guys think of the super expensive Zealande WHITE rubber strap
on the blue SMP300?? I think it looks pretty awesome, 
but my family thinks it doesn't look "appropriate for me"
whatever that means, AND it is SUPER expensive:








Rubber Strap For Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Co-Axial Blue 42mm - ZEALANDE


Personalize your watch Omega® Seamaster Diver 300m Co-Axial 42mm Ceramic Blue with FKM ZEALANDE® rubber straps. They provide you with incredible comfort, flexibility and ruggedness.




zealande.com


----------



## watchman600

@Sugman @heyBJK I walked into the Omega Boutique wearing my 
Christopher Ward c60 mk3 white with black ceramic bezel insert 
on black cordovan leather with deployant/deployment clasp...
and I had an open mind. I was given a table to sit at and a personal helper,
and she brought me all of the different colors to try on.
Side by side, and one after the other on my wrist,
I was surprised but I think the CW held its own 100 percent
and I even liked it a little MORE.
The Tokyo wasn't in stock, so I don't know about that one,
but where the SMP300 really shined, imo of course, is the BLUE one...
which I eventually bought and love.


----------



## Sugman

heyBJK said:


> I would agree!


Your pic is much better than mine! I didn't realize it was so out of focus until I posted it.

I've been bouncing around the idea of a black/red Hirsch Robby for mine. I don't wear that much red, but that strap really pulls out the Seamaster on the dial and the red tip of the seconds hand...nice!


----------



## tbensous

Sugman said:


> Nice! What strap is that?


Thanks. Monstraps sailcloth. Very good quality and affordable.









SAILCLOTH


Flexible, comfortable, lightweight and yet very durable.




monstraps.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

heyBJK said:


> I would agree!


What strap is this ? Looks good !
I think we will need a dedicated post as reference with all your white dial shots !
Another amazing photo, you seem to get the right lighting each time !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

watchman600 said:


> Q: What do you guys think of the super expensive Zealande WHITE rubber strap
> on the blue SMP300?? I think it looks pretty awesome,
> but my family thinks it doesn't look "appropriate for me"
> whatever that means, AND it is SUPER expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber Strap For Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Co-Axial Blue 42mm - ZEALANDE
> 
> 
> Personalize your watch Omega® Seamaster Diver 300m Co-Axial 42mm Ceramic Blue with FKM ZEALANDE® rubber straps. They provide you with incredible comfort, flexibility and ruggedness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zealande.com


I like it !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

Sugman said:


> Your pic is much better than mine! I didn't realize it was so out of focus until I posted it.
> 
> I've been bouncing around the idea of a black/red Hirsch Robby for mine. I don't wear that much red, but that strap really pulls out the Seamaster on the dial and the red tip of the seconds hand...nice!


I've got the Hirsch Robby for my Speedy and it's a very nice strap. I've also got a white seamaster incoming and I plan to try it on that eventually. I'll snap a pic if I do.


----------



## Sugman

busch12 said:


> I've got the Hirsch Robby for my Speedy and it's a very nice strap. I've also got a white seamaster incoming and I plan to try it on that eventually. I'll snap a pic if I do.


I have a blue Robby on my blue SMP. They’re nice straps. The colors are so vivid I’m a little wary of it being a little overwhelming. I toned the blue down a little bit with some black hair dye.


----------



## SSMOKE

watchman600 said:


> Q: What do you guys think of the super expensive Zealande WHITE rubber strap
> on the blue SMP300?? I think it looks pretty awesome,
> but my family thinks it doesn't look "appropriate for me"
> whatever that means, AND it is SUPER expensive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber Strap For Omega Seamaster Diver 300m Co-Axial Blue 42mm - ZEALANDE
> 
> 
> Personalize your watch Omega® Seamaster Diver 300m Co-Axial 42mm Ceramic Blue with FKM ZEALANDE® rubber straps. They provide you with incredible comfort, flexibility and ruggedness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zealande.com


Search for my thread “White SMP 300 on white Zealande” I think that my white SMP 300m looks FANTASTIC on a white Zealande and it definitely POPS!! I followed your Zealande link and now think that maybe the white Zealande looks better on a blue dial than on a white dial. Blue dial, white Zealande looks FANTASTIC. Also, $175 is not too, too bad for a quality strap.


----------



## bhvrdr

Just started collecting them


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## heyBJK

Sugman said:


> Your pic is much better than mine! I didn't realize it was so out of focus until I posted it.
> 
> I've been bouncing around the idea of a black/red Hirsch Robby for mine. I don't wear that much red, but that strap really pulls out the Seamaster on the dial and the red tip of the seconds hand...nice!





tbensous said:


> What strap is this ? Looks good !
> I think we will need a dedicated post as reference with all your white dial shots !
> Another amazing photo, you seem to get the right lighting each time !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks both! It's an Alpine silicone strap I've had for a couple of years. I haven't worn it all that much, but wanted to see if I would like red with the SMP. Usually when I use a bright colored strap it's to make the watch stand out from the clothes I'm wearing, not necessarily match them. A black strap with red accents would work well, I think, with the white dial.


----------



## TheClearCoach

heyBJK said:


> I would agree!


Which strap is that? I'm considering a red Zealande for my white smp at the moment and am considering options....


----------



## heyBJK

TheClearCoach said:


> Which strap is that? I'm considering a red Zealande for my white smp at the moment and am considering options....


It's an Alpine silicone strap. Very comfortable and don't seem to be dust and lint magnets.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## filthyj24

Have your Blake and eat it too.


----------



## John Frum




----------



## PFEN




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## deepsea03

Home Depot is my new Watch Recon


----------



## ronkatct

I am in. I got this new from a local AD.


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Furball

The starting holds on 'Heinous Cling' 5.12a, at Smith Rocks in Oregon.
I've done this dozens of times, but never wearing a Seamaster (not climbing today, just hiking to rehab a foot injury)


----------



## ledr




----------



## filthyj24

Back to the black bezel. At first I didn't like the big numbers but they have grown on me. Still waiting to swap for an orange tipped Planet Ocean second hand.


----------



## mgsooner

Very glad I joined the club. Loving this thing!


----------



## PFEN




----------



## anonymousmoose

energyarts said:


> I wish they made a non bling bling model for some of us. I can’t find a non-bling omega besides the speedmaster and the new rail master minus the cringe dial.


Try the seamaster nekton


----------



## anonymousmoose

say76 said:


> Over 20 years old and I still love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


The best!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60




----------



## SSingh1975




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

the big one protects the little one..
unless it's the little one who does it


----------



## PFEN

SSingh1975 said:


> View attachment 16609910



 very very beautiful bracelet


----------



## ledr




----------



## busch12

New arrival. And now my blue must go. When this one was announced I immediately wanted it, but decided to go with the blue for the classic seamaster look. No regrets trialing the blue for a couple years, but this one is here to stay. Absolute stunner.


----------



## SPC54

OK, here are my two Seamasters. The 300M was a gift from my wife and the Planet Ocean was one I bought just for me. Had them both for a good while and recently serviced (Omega Boutiques are great for that amongst other things (come on Green dial 30)). Love ‘em both.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## PFEN




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## SPC54

ThaWatcher said:


> View attachment 16612838


I *need” the new green dial version! On the list at my local Omega boutique. They actually have a list. 😁


----------



## mstnpete

SMP









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

Annecy. France


----------



## Russ1965

This one's a senior citizen:


----------



## sfl1979

Eggsy said:


> View attachment 16600257


Beautiful 👌
Was this newly serviced?


----------



## PFEN

Lac du Bourget - France


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Eggsy

sfl1979 said:


> Beautiful 👌
> Was this newly serviced?


Hi
I bought this new in 2011 and it’s worn in rotation along with my other watches. 
It has been serviced once about 4 years ago 
😊


----------



## sfl1979

Eggsy said:


> Hi
> I bought this new in 2011 and it’s worn in rotation along with my other watches.
> It has been serviced once about 4 years ago
> 😊


It looks to be in great condition. The 2220.80 is the best. I wish Omega had kept the 41 size 👌


----------



## NewGuard84

Wedding weekend vibes.


----------



## Budman2k

Can't get enough of this one:


----------



## Ken123

I just joined the Club! Have dreamed of this watch for several years but couldn't decide which color face I liked best. Pulled the trigger on a white and couldn't be happier! Purchased from a seller on this site.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Sugman

Not sure about this strap, yet…


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## mgsooner

Almost summer!


----------



## keisuke_z

The wife joined the club with a 2221.80 to match with my 2220.80!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## PixlPutterMan

sacrilege


----------



## VKM




----------



## eduardo.saez.1848

In Love, my new daily watch. 
What a Superb Accuracy ! 0~1 second/day 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## busch12




----------



## ChubbyPan

*PLANET OCEAN 600MCO‑AXIAL CHRONOMETER GMT 43.5 MM







*


----------



## Jeep99dad

Grandpa’s Omega Seamaster Chrono 176.007 on a new RalStra rally strap. Love the combo and it’s super soft/comfortable.


----------



## tasteless.beaver

I decided to sell my white SMP300 that I had for 5 months because of an upcoming housing change, so I’m just left with my AT now. I regretted the SMP initially, but it grew on me slowly. Walking away from the post office after shipping it, it hit me that it wasn’t coming back, and could only say “f***” as a reaction. Despite thinking about other watches the whole time, I can’t really think of another watch that I could buy for the same money that’s more appealing and better, and I’m really, really going to miss that wavy white dial. I might buy a Speedy or something when the dust is settled on my move, but the white SMP is a very special piece and I hope to see another one again. I’ll miss you, friend.


----------



## bhvrdr

Just came today. Im giddy...


----------



## Titan II

bhvrdr said:


> Just came today. Im giddy...
> 
> View attachment 16624040
> 
> View attachment 16624037
> 
> View attachment 16624036


Huge congrats!! That's a fantastic watch. Ask me how I know...



















Enjoy your new_Seamaster 300MC_!!

René


----------



## filthyj24




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Got bored, swapped the insert, and changed the scallop orientation.....


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## filthyj24

Making memories (and scars) with my Seamaster.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Ouch! How did that happen!? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Rice and Gravy said:


> Ouch! How did that happen!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I was working out and the barbell broke. I ended up getting my hand smashed between the barbell sleeve and the weights. Total freak accident.


----------



## Budman2k

filthyj24 said:


> I was working out and the barbell broke. I ended up getting my hand smashed between the barbell sleeve and the weights. Total freak accident.


 Wow! that is a freak accident. I've never heard of a barbell breaking. You must be one bad mo fo!!


----------



## filthyj24

Budman2k said:


> Wow! that is a freak accident. I've never heard of a barbell breaking. You must be one bad mo fo!!


Once upon a time I was. Now it's a struggle to just stay in semi decent shape.


----------



## slorollin




----------



## WatchDialOrange

Omega seamaster 300 ref. 166.024 WatchCo


----------



## PFEN

filthyj24 said:


> Making memories (and scars) with my Seamaster.


dog bite? sorry:
I just read in the meantime. sports accident. 

_prompt rétablissement  _


----------



## SaMaster14

From earlier today! Aqua Terra in the sunlight


----------



## keisuke_z

Swapped onto a Forstner 1450 and a 2538.20 bracelet!


----------



## Sugman

Just got a Strapcode Hexad III. Not too bad for $109. The brushing isn't the best I've ever seen up close, but on the wrist it's just fine.


----------



## SSMOKE

I like that a lot Sugman. Does it taper? Any pictures of the clasp?


----------



## mstnpete

Happy Friday...

Cheers...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## anonymousmoose

mstnpete said:


> Happy Friday...
> 
> Cheers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Amazing car!!! And watch


----------



## bcosta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgsooner

2531.80 on OEM Omega Nato I was fortunate enough to source on Reddit at a sizable discount


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

Might as well stop pretending it is spring. Summer is here early in Texas.


----------



## watchman600

Sugman said:


> Just got a Strapcode Hexad III. Not too bad for $109. The brushing isn't the best I've ever seen up close, but on the wrist it's just fine.
> View attachment 16627714


I was thinking of getting this strapcode bracelet for my blue one TOO...
Can you please take a few more pictures of it on this tapering bracelet,
when you get a chance...maybe some on your wrist as well.
THANK YOU.
I just wore this yesterday and earlier today on a CW blue cordovan leather strap.


----------



## mgsooner

So I don’t know that they’re “worth” 160 bucks but these Omega natos are clearly the best strap of this type I’ve ever handled. I think the feel and the hardware are clearly superior to my Erika’s Originals, which is excellent. I’d say if you get the chance to pick up a gently used one at a discount, it’s probably worth it.


----------



## tbensous

mgsooner said:


> So I don’t know that they’re “worth” 160 bucks but these Omega natos are clearly the best strap of this type I’ve ever handled. I think the feel and the hardware are clearly superior to my Erika’s Originals, which is excellent. I’d say if you get the chance to pick up a gently used one at a discount, it’s probably worth it.
> 
> View attachment 16631607


They look good but I can’t wear them due to the stupid Omega ring design on the 6H side digging in the wrist.

Look at Artem natos, not as many color choices but they are as close as it gets and the design is good! And they are cheaper ! Even though expensive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgsooner

tbensous said:


> They look good but I can’t wear them due to the stupid Omega ring design on the 6H side digging in the wrist.
> 
> Look at Artem natos, not as many color choices but they are as close as it gets and the design is good! And they are cheaper ! Even though expensive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I have read accounts of people who have had problems with the “Omega” keeper digging into their wrist. So far I’m good on that, although I’ve been wearing it a touch looser than maybe I normally would. I still have a pretty good fit and it’s not flopping around on my wrist or anything.


----------



## tbensous

Wearing superman colors today !


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## tbensous

Found an old photo of the AT on the Omega OEM Bond Nato.


----------



## DDickson73

NewWatchGuy1559 said:


> Might as well stop pretending it is spring. Summer is here early in Texas.
> 
> View attachment 16631177


Yes it is, 103° in my neck of the woods.
For the thread:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12




----------



## hl213

Could have sworn I was reading a speedmaster thread! 

Edit. Have a seamaster.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## damienmcguigan

I do love it in that blue when the sun hits it



NewWatchGuy1559 said:


> Might as well stop pretending it is spring. Summer is here early in Texas.
> 
> View attachment 16631177


----------



## nyy101

Just put this bad boy on a Zealande and couldn’t be happier. This strap is so comfortable. Not sure when it will make its way back to the bracelet! Perfect sporty complement to my AT!


----------



## filthyj24

Light duty status


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

All, brand new Seamaster Pro 300 here. Everything looks good to go..... Except the circular indices seem to have significantly worse lume and luminosity than the hands and the bar indices. See attached pictures. Is this a known issue?

Note, it's hard to see in the first lume photo bit is easier to see in the "twilight' ones. The lume in the center of the circle indices is significantly and noticably brighter than the surrounding lume. It almost looks like the lume is sick.

Thanks






























Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## yogik_yo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey

yogik_yo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which bracelet is this?


----------



## yogik_yo

stamonkey said:


> Which bracelet is this?


This is the Omega speedy style bracelet(1610/930) from 2254.50.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

filthyj24 said:


> Making memories (and scars) with my Seamaster.


From work? Be careful out there, things are pretty wild lately. Thanks for what you do.


----------



## filthyj24

Nope, this one was 100% on me. Thank you for the support.


----------



## filthyj24

Just got this in from a member here. Initial impressions are very positive.


----------



## AOYE

Sorry, i just posted a Speedy by accident...


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

bcosta said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m thinking about picking one of these up and putting it on rubber. How do you like yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## anonymousmoose

AOYE said:


> Sorry, i just posted a Speedy by accident...


Speedmasters are welcome on any thread


----------



## lanjim

I know we all say it... But this one is truly a lifelong keeper. The perfect watch in every way to me.









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411

I love this watch. 









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16640435
> 
> View attachment 16640436
> 
> View attachment 16640438


youve maybe already spoken on this but what bracelet is this?


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Time and Text


----------



## pdaigle

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 16643154
> 
> Time and Text


Fantastic watch with an equally fantastic book and author! I'm a Dale Carnegie student and took the course and read both of these books. Love it!


----------



## tbensous

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> youve maybe already spoken on this but what bracelet is this?


I didn’t, just got it in the mail!
It’s the US1479.

Thierry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12

pdaigle said:


> Fantastic watch with an equally fantastic book and author! I'm a Dale Carnegie student and took the course and read both of these books. Love it!


How to stop worrying and start living by DC is my favorite self help book ever.

And a seamaster to stay relevant lol


----------



## tbensous




----------



## filthyj24

Healing up nicely, stitches come out tomorrow.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tbensous

filthyj24 said:


> Healing up nicely, stitches come out tomorrow.


Ouch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16644428
> 
> View attachment 16644429
> 
> View attachment 16644430


I haven’t taken my Speedy off this bracelet for more than a day or two since I got it, the comfort and aesthetics are top notch. 

I haven’t tried it on the SMP yet, but do you find the lighter bracelet balanced with the SMP case? I owe René a report with an Omega clasp on this bracelet.

I wonder if there are clasp options with some weight for using on the SMP? My target clasp would likely be more for the Speedy and also with the 1450.

Looks good, especially with the blue (Of course all dials like great!) 

Cheers and TGIF


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## texans93

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16644428
> 
> View attachment 16644429
> 
> View attachment 16644430


Great looking bracelet, any mods needed to make it fit properly? Keep the pics coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texans93

First blue dial arrived yesterday….so impressed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

NewGuard84 said:


> I haven’t taken my Speedy off this bracelet for more than a day or two since I got it, the comfort and aesthetics are top notch.
> 
> I haven’t tried it on the SMP yet, but do you find the lighter bracelet balanced with the SMP case? I owe René a report with an Omega clasp on this bracelet.
> 
> I wonder if there are clasp options with some weight for using on the SMP? My target clasp would likely be more for the Speedy and also with the 1450.
> 
> Looks good, especially with the blue (Of course all dials like great!)
> 
> Cheers and TGIF


The bracelet is very balanced on the SMP. The watch actually tends to turn less than on the Omega SMP bracelet because due to the design (tapering + links having a bit of play), you can actually wear the watch comfortably tighter than you would on the Omega SMP bracelet.

The finish is really excellent and is very similar to the Omega OEM bracelet. The fit is actually better, the end links are very tight against the case, whereas the OEM bracelet end links leave a tiny gap depending on the position on the wrist.

I find the milled clasp excellent, it is small and feels really secure and really fits the design of the skinny/smaller links.
I think this US1479 is really hard to beat for the price - I highly recommend it.



texans93 said:


> Great looking bracelet, any mods needed to make it fit properly? Keep the pics coming!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No mod needed. It's a straight fit. It is available from US with the end links for several Omega models, including the latest SMP 300M diver which I ordered.


----------



## NewGuard84




----------



## tbensous

NewGuard84 said:


> View attachment 16645202


That looks good ! Which bracelet is this ? Do you have more close-up shots?


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

My 3 Seamasters, and a Speedy…


----------



## NewGuard84

tbensous said:


> That looks good ! Which bracelet is this ? To you have more close-up shots?


Thanks, it is my personal fave bracelet for the SMP and I get a lot of compliments on it.

It’s a Milanese mesh direct from Staib and I did a detailed review with other pics on page 549 of this thread.

Between the Uncle Seikos, the OEM and this Staib, I’m really happy with the variety of setups for the SMP. I haven’t tried the Staib on my Speedy yet but I intend to try that soon.


----------



## evoboost18

Hello Gents, 

I wanted to share some pics of my first Omega watch. Very pleased with the Seamaster. 

On a different note, I noticed the AD did not date the warranty, is this an issue? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## watchman600

@evoboost18 Congrats...it's a great looking watch. I have the blue one and love it.
Your receipt will have the date. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## filthyj24

What better way to celebrate stitches out than a bezel swap, leg workout and a cold beer?


----------



## ToBeDetermined




----------



## tbensous

Buchmann69 said:


> My 3 Seamasters, and a Speedy…


Nice collection!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evoboost18

*@watchman600 thank you! loving the dial...i do have the receipt so you're right, not going to worry. *


----------



## stamonkey

A few posts ago inspired me to mount an Uncle Seiko bracelet on my 41mm. It makes me really wish the stick bond bracelet had a taper.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## stamonkey

One more of the Uncle Seiko with my large mug of coffee


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Stuck in Davos traffic. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PFEN

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Stuck in Davos traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
'le bistro' tonight would be a nice place to have dinner & recover from traffic


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on a DrunkArtStraps canvas made from an old USAF bag. 

My #2-3 watch in the collection with the FXD.


----------



## tbensous

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster NTTD on a DrunkArtStraps canvas made from an old USAF bag.
> 
> My #2-3 watch in the collection with the FXD.


This combo looks perfect !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

tbensous said:


> This combo looks perfect !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree it’s perfect!


----------



## Titan II

I spotted a customer wearing this s&g _Seamaster_ on Sunday. He also owns a _Breitling NAVITIMER_ and a _Baume & Mercier_.



















René


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

Thanks guys


----------



## Budman2k

tbensous said:


> This combo looks perfect !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 Love it!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## deepsea03

SM300


----------



## KogKiller

I have a 2552.80 (36mm seamaster with silver bezel insert). Does anyone know where or how I can get the bezel replaced with the blue aluminum bezel insert to make it look like the 2551.80 bond seamaster instead?


----------



## Dover

Added a NATO strap to my GMT a few days ago. It took me a bit to settle on this one but I think it complements the watch!


----------



## filthyj24




----------



## mgsooner

Bond still on the Omega nato


----------



## KogKiller

Bored so tried to be creative


----------



## Sugman




----------



## heyBJK

Daughter's graduation...


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

I finally was able to purchase a smp300 this week. It has been a goal of mine to own a blue seamaster since probably 2012. Very happy to finally own this!


----------



## NewGuard84

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I finally was able to purchase a smp300 this week. It has been a goal of mine to own a blue seamaster since probably 2012. Very happy to finally own this!
> 
> View attachment 16659449


Congratulations on the beautiful new piece! 

Enjoy the indefinite honeymoon 😎


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu

Beautiful day!


----------



## Budman2k




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## NewGuard84

tbensous said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve always ended up going with Denon but almost tried a Marantz last time around. I’m sure it’s powering a nice system.


----------



## GTTIME

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster NTTD on a DrunkArtStraps canvas made from an old USAF bag.
> 
> My #2-3 watch in the collection with the FXD.


My favorite watch that I don’t own right now.


----------



## tbensous

NewGuard84 said:


> I’ve always ended up going with Denon but almost tried a Marantz last time around. I’m sure it’s powering a nice system.


Yes I love the minimalist look of the Marantz and it’s supposedly warmer than Denon. Not sure how much I would be able to tell the difference though but I am really happy about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] C

I've been messing with natos on the Omega as of late...today is a faux MN from Amazon.


----------



## Dover

On the road again….


----------



## Budman2k

Broke out an old favorite today.


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Omega-Ferengi




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

Omega-Ferengi said:


> View attachment 16673535


Snap!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

Who’s firing up the pit this weekend?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Cstokes23

I’ve barely worn anything else since this arrived a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Omega Seamaster 300 seems to go with everthing


----------



## filthyj24

Jade admiring her handy work (chewing up the deck today.) Guess I have yet another project this weekend.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega NTTD and I think they nailed this one. It’s right at home on this USAF canvas too


----------



## Mozjo33




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Rolex John




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## TreeFort




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega NTTD and I think they nailed this one. It’s right at home on this USAF canvas too


Perfect strap for this piece, nicely chosen


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Omega Seamaster 300 Watcho


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## ThaWatcher

On holiday in the Spanish sun with the seamaster.


----------



## Jeep99dad

WatchDialOrange said:


> Omega Seamaster 300 Watcho
> 
> View attachment 16681476


Wow  that was a killer addition


----------



## Jeep99dad

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Perfect strap for this piece, nicely chosen


Thank you very much  I’ve not put on another strap on it since trying this one on. I LOVE this combo. But I do need to try a few other leather and canvas straps.


----------



## OmegaA

Are chronos allowed too?


----------



## swils8610

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  that was a killer addition


Thanks Brice!!


----------



## Titan II

Buchmann69 said:


>


I tried very hard not to like this iteration of the SM300, but everytime I see it at an AD or the Boutique it just keeps growing on me. Your pictures aren't helping either, Rob!🤠👍

René


----------



## Buchmann69

Titan II said:


> I tried very hard not to like this iteration of the SM300, but everytime I see it at an AD or the Boutique it just keeps growing on me. Your picture aren't helping either, Rob!
> 
> René


Thank you René! I like it a lot and it’s replaced my blue titanium….


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Paulsky

New acquisition. I loved my black dial Seamaster 300 Diver but felt it needed a little something to make it even more special. Well, I think I found it... and traded up. Don’t see too many of these.


----------



## Budman2k

Paulsky said:


> New acquisition. I loved my black dial Seamaster 300 Diver but felt it needed a little something to make it even more special. Well, I think I found it... and traded up. Don’t see too many of these.
> View attachment 16684157
> 
> View attachment 16684155
> 
> View attachment 16684156
> 
> View attachment 16684154


Nice upgrade!!


----------



## sleepyhead123

I finally succumbed to getting one of those awful Seamasters.











Looks a little out of place with the others.


----------



## Buchmann69




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

Buchmann69 said:


>


----------



## cdub70




----------



## BeauR

Wife BONDing with our new old Seamaster 300m.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaA

BeauR said:


> Wife BONDing with our new old Seamaster 300m.
> View attachment 16689374
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


The 2531.80s are great, aren't they? Used to have one, but now it's gone to someone who will enjoy it just as much as I did.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

Omega Seamaster 1950 unbranded.
351 bumper automatic.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## Alwaysontime12

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16690019


Whoops


----------



## John Frum




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## GregBe

Love the complexity of the Diver 300m. There's a lot going on with the dial, bezel, lugs, and bracelet but it all comes together.









Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xizor

Decided to put it on the rubber band as summer is finally here.


----------



## PFEN




----------



## john_marston

I don’t know why it’s a Seamaster, but it’s a Seamaster 😂


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Buchmann69

John Frum said:


> View attachment 16690391


Nice combo!

Is that strap 21mm? Where did you get it?


----------



## John Frum

Buchmann69 said:


> Is that strap 21mm? Where did you get it?


It's a 20mm PhenomeNato. Slightly wider than 20mm apparently...I'll measure it when I get the chance if you'd like.


----------



## busch12

GregBe said:


> Love the complexity of the Diver 300m. There's a lot going on with the dial, bezel, lugs, and bracelet but it all comes together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Tapatalk


I think that's the best way to put it. It's a funky dive watch. People always want to take away an element be it the hands, He valve, or bracelet. But for those that like it, it comes together very well.


----------



## Paulsky

busch12 said:


> I think that's the best way to put it. It's a funky dive watch. People always want to take away an element be it the hands, He valve, or bracelet. But for those that like it, it comes together very well.


Agree one hundred percent. The only thing I haven’t been able to warm up to is the bracelet. It’s weird. I love the way it looks in pictures and I like the way it looks from a distance on other people’s wrists. But on my own wrist, up close, it just doesn’t do it for me. I wish it did because I love bracelets.


----------



## cybercat

Alwaysontime12 said:


> Whoops


Dunno how that happened! 🤪


----------



## Cstokes23

Still taking up the majority of my wrist time!


----------



## TreeFort




----------



## MorbidSalmon00

It’s 10:10:10 on the 10th!


----------



## Furball




----------



## Buchmann69

John Frum said:


> It's a 20mm PhenomeNato. Slightly wider than 20mm apparently...I'll measure it when I get the chance if you'd like.


Thanks for the info, I haven’t been able to find this strap in 21mm so I wanted to know…


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Sjef1

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> It’s 10:10:10 on the 10th!
> 
> View attachment 16692892


What model number is this?
I really want one


----------



## FOOT SOUP




----------



## tbensous




----------



## [email protected] C

Seamaster in Times Square…’Sup NYC?


----------



## VoyTirando

After a circuitous route through Seiko, Rolex, and etc., finally got the one I wanted three years ago: 2254.50 Peter Blake, via @drster (watch head) and @exelonman (bracelet). Could not be more pleased. It’s a ‘one watch’ kind of watch. So far it’s been camping, to the office and courthouse with a suit, and accompanies kids drop off just fine.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## drjenkins




----------



## PFEN




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## drjenkins

heyBJK said:


>


I'm way too pale to pull it off, but that white on white is super clean!


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Adventureman




----------



## heyBJK

drjenkins said:


> I'm way too pale to pull it off, but that white on white is super clean!


I like the look, but usually only wear that strap for a day or so before changing again.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Davida3544




----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16698519


Surprising how the lume looks blue there 
It's a Peter Blake right ?


----------



## drjenkins

heyBJK said:


> I like the look, but usually only wear that strap for a day or so before changing again.


I could see that, kind of like how I want an all red rubber strap. Dig the aesthetic, just not all the time. 

Is that one of the Alpine straps? Looks similar to the army green one I picked up.


----------



## Stevaroni

ArnoDeFrance said:


> Surprising how the lume looks blue there
> It's a Peter Blake right ?


Yes it is , 2254.50


----------



## busch12




----------



## heyBJK

drjenkins said:


> I could see that, kind of like how I want an all red rubber strap. Dig the aesthetic, just not all the time.
> 
> Is that one of the Alpine straps? Looks similar to the army green one I picked up.


That sums it up - I like the white strap, but in small doses. Yes, it's one of the Alpines. I have three or four of them I believe.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Luke357

new to me 2500 series planet ocean. Just got it yesterday


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## swissra




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## boatswain

heyBJK said:


>


Looks amazing on that NaTO


----------



## heyBJK

boatswain said:


> Looks amazing on that NaTO


Thanks, B!


----------



## Luke357

I like wearing rubber straps, and currently have my new to me PO on an isofrane(great set up). It came on the omega rubber with orange stitching, but i wasn't much on it. I really like the fitted look of the original black rubber dive strap, but I'm not paying omega prices for it. Does anyone have fitted strap suggestion for PO 2500 42mm. quick internet search brings up tons of replicas, but just don't know what kind of quality those are or if i want to trust my watch on them. Would any SMP design strap fit the case? I don't mind paying for a quality/reputable strap, just not prices omega is asking. 

CRAFTER BLUE if your listening we need some Omega options....


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Manxpot

I bought this a couple of weeks ago after taking some pointers from WUS. Picture is about 10 mins after buying it. My first Omega.


----------



## Relo60

Manxpot said:


> I bought this a couple of weeks ago after taking some pointers from WUS. Picture is about 10 mins after buying it. My first Omega.
> View attachment 16703258



Congatulations👍🏼. Excellent choice


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega SMP NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Adventureman

What to wear today..


----------



## MattM0520




----------



## RexDepriest

Joining the group with my first Omega.


----------



## Aameiel

http://imgur.com/wxWxwtr


----------



## lcheowl

My two desk divers🙂


----------



## Titan II

RexDepriest said:


> Joining the group with my first Omega.
> View attachment 16704967



Oh boy, are you in trouble!!

Congratulations and welcome to the OMEGA Family and the Seamaster Club! Give yourself some time to enjoy this one before you start gunning for your next OMEGA.😅

Happy honeymooning!!

René


----------



## Viseguy

I joined the club a couple of weeks ago.










(Though I've been in the "Constellation club" since 1968.)


----------



## busch12

RexDepriest said:


> Joining the group with my first Omega.
> View attachment 16704967


I traded that model in for my new wave dial SMP. I love my new one, but that has to be my favorite black dial on the market. I would love to see them bring that inky black dial to the planet ocean with its next refresh.


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## say76




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Xizor

First time trying a mesh and liking it so far, I think it transforms the watch.


----------



## Luke357

Trying out new Grey iso on the old smp


----------



## Viseguy

Posted this on WRUW yesterday, thought I'd reprise it here. Barton's strap with red lining.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega


----------



## tbensous




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16713170


Captured it’s midnight blue hue perfectly!


----------



## Kev161




----------



## Jeep99dad

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16713646


 very nice


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev161

Jeep99dad said:


> very nice


Thanks!


----------



## Viseguy

My SMP got a like from the gal behind the counter at Dunkin' today: "I like your watch -- it's so ... blue!" 😃


----------



## LP49




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Xizor said:


> First time trying a mesh and liking it so far, I think it transforms the watch.
> 
> View attachment 16712301
> 
> View attachment 16712303


Looks good. Which mesh is this ?


----------



## tbensous

New shoes.


----------



## deepsea03

Makin' Copies.... with my wife....Morgan Fairchild. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## UFOh

Picked this beauty up a few months back, 45.5mm Planet Ocean Deep Black in Sedna gold. Quickly became one of the favourites of my collection!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dawiz

Joined the club today!











Needless to say - the lume is very good on the SMP


----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## kinagoo

Just joined the club for the first time I’m a diver 300m owner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

kinagoo said:


> Just joined the club for the first time I’m a diver 300m owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! You picked a great one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinagoo

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Congrats! You picked a great one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! It was a long process deciding but I’m glad I did I absolutely love it and so light on the wrist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Budman2k

Quite a few new members today. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## swissra




----------



## UFOh

UFOh said:


> Picked this beauty up a few months back, 45.5mm Planet Ocean Deep Black in Sedna gold. Quickly became one of the favourites of my collection!
> 
> View attachment 16718359


Here's the rest of the gang, I ordered a green dial Seamaster today on bracelet with rubber strap too, no ETA but looking forward to getting her!

Just realised I should also give the watches a bit of a wipe down before taking pictures too :/.


----------



## tbensous

UFOh said:


> Here's the rest of the gang, I ordered a green dial Seamaster today on bracelet with rubber strap too, no ETA but looking forward to getting her!
> 
> Just realised I should also give the watches a bit of a wipe down before taking pictures too :/.
> 
> View attachment 16721695
> 
> View attachment 16721696
> 
> View attachment 16721699
> 
> View attachment 16721700
> 
> View attachment 16721701
> 
> View attachment 16721702
> 
> View attachment 16721703
> 
> View attachment 16721705


What a collection !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Adventureman




----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Furball




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## junta

Joining the club!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

New new new!


----------



## stamonkey

Still on the Uncle Seiko


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Xizor

tbensous said:


> Looks good. Which mesh is this ?


Hi, it’s the watchgecko Merriott Milanese mesh , really happy with the service , would recommend them.


----------



## MattM0520

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hchj

On PO8500 rubber strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## PFEN




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Teppka




----------



## Relo60




----------



## LP49




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16731507


Love it 🤍


----------



## Airjoe72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Happy Friday all!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Happy Friday all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 perfect.


----------



## Paulsky

Happy Independence Day weekend to everyone


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

Jeep99dad said:


> perfect.


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke357




----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16729093


Fantastic collection, Thierry!!🤠👍

René


----------



## Furball




----------



## PFEN




----------



## PFEN




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Wario406

Hey everyone. Here’s my small collection. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wakemanna4

JDM LE


----------



## tbensous




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## PFEN

"félicitations "

les miennes say "bonjour"


----------



## PFEN




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## anonymousmoose

It's been a month since I wore this. The date it stopped on was the 7th. Made it convenient to set the watch today.


----------



## Russ1965

anonymousmoose said:


> It's been a month since I wore this. The date it stopped on was the 7th. Made it convenient to set the watch today.


That's the trick I resort to very often


----------



## ThaWatcher

Still my favorite


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Bond vibes


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Paulsky

Wishing everyone a great weekend.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Luke357

Coffee cruise in NC


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## watchman600

I might get the Staib for the SMP300.








Staib 2792 Matte Stainless Steel Milanese Mesh Watch Bracelet


Staib Milanese mesh watch bracelets are the finest on the market. Precision German engineering in matte stainless steel, for those who value quality. Model 2792 is available in 18mm, 20mm and 22mm in regular and long length.




holbensfinewatchbands.com




I've heard good things about it.
And I have been looking to get a good quality bracelet for it for awhile.


----------



## filthyj24

Aftermarket aluminum bezel insert so I can keep my OEM nice.


----------



## Paulsky

On a Strapcode brushed mesh


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## watchman600

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16749666


Looking GOOD. Is this the Staib matte bracelet? How do you like it?
I might get this for my SMP300 blue. Thanks








*Staib 2792 Matte Stainless Steel Milanese Mesh Watch Bracelet*
Staib Milanese mesh watch bracelets are the finest on the market. Precision German engineering in matte stainless steel, for those who value quality. Model 2792 is available in 18mm, 20mm and 22mm in regular and long length.







holbensfinewatchbands.com
I've heard good things about it.
And I have been looking to get a good quality, substantial (not flimsy or light) bracelet for the Omega for awhile now.


----------



## mhs91

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 16745995
> 
> Bond vibes


beautiful - wrist size ??


----------



## busch12

Shadows


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Teeuu




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega SMP NTTD on a canvas strap made from a US Airforce bag


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega SMP NTTD on a canvas strap made from a US Airforce bag


One of the best watch / strap combos I’ve seen on any watch at any price range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72

Vintage night. 1972


----------



## Travelller

1960s design goodness from Omega & Seiko 🙌 😃🍻


----------



## watchman600

I love this design...
it's not hard to see where the Helson Sharkmaster 300 got it from!!












deepsea03 said:


>





Travelller said:


> 1960s design goodness from Omega & Seiko 🙌 😃🍻


----------



## OmegaA




----------



## Jeep99dad

heyBJK said:


>


Dang  that is so so nice  #want


----------



## Jeep99dad

usmc_k9_vet said:


> One of the best watch / strap combos I’ve seen on any watch at any price range.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. Definitely one of my top two favorite combo


----------



## filthyj24

Aftermarket bezel lasted all of about a day. Back to OEM and lovin' it.


----------



## LP49




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

mhs91 said:


> beautiful - wrist size ??


7.333” on a good day 😝


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> 7.333” on a good day


Might as well round up and just call it a solid 8”!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## luisrm02

Always loved my 8500 xl, but adding the push button adjustable clasp raises it to another level.


----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## Alwaysontime12




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jack1775




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## sebis

Getting dressed for the beach...


----------



## Baz44

Bit warm here today so had to go with my vintage Seamaster 300 on mesh.

The 3 essentials for life today water, glasses and time


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Good morning Mr. Bond. Which explosive device would you prefer today?


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## Baz44

Say no more ……there is some vintage that is just sheer class 
(Going back to its roots on a Mil NATO strap)


----------



## luisrm02

After yard work payoff with my PO:


----------



## valuewatchguy

titanium goodness!


----------



## busch12

Blue lume on a white dial 🤌🏻


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## [email protected] C

Just got a Zealande strap yesterday- super comfortable and fits my SMP nicely!


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Reading history this morning 🍂📜


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## GWhite3




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## Ar15fonsi

I just joined the club, bought my first omega last Saturday


----------



## Titan II

Ar15fonsi said:


> I just joined the club, bought my first omega last Saturday
> View attachment 16785535


Congratulations!! Welcome to the OMEGA Family.

René


----------



## Adventureman

Where a Seamaster belongs. In the water.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Ar15fonsi said:


> I just joined the club, bought my first omega last Saturday
> View attachment 16785535


Congratulations and enjoy your Seamaster! 
Really a beautiful model and perfect for summertime!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beardedmark84

Love all of these!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## [email protected]

Great looking piece above! I have the smp300 black face, really considering getting this one too!


----------



## MacTruck




----------



## Relo60

[email protected] said:


> Great looking piece above! I have the smp300 black face, really considering getting this one too!


Thanks if it was meant for me. Also considering another but the green dial this time 👍🏼


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16787547
> 
> View attachment 16787548
> 
> View attachment 16787545


Nice shots! Especially that second one. Here’s the same watch in the dark. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Turpinr

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Stuck in Davos traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WoW.
You've really captured the laser etching there 👍
My favourite colour of Seamaster


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

007 no time to dive


----------



## Relo60

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Nice shots! Especially that second one. Here’s the same watch in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir👍🏼


----------



## 4011

DDickson73 said:


> Yes it is, 103° in my neck of the woods.
> For the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lume looks green, doesn't it? Just the picture or is it always like that?


----------



## Relo60




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## roddypeepa

Last few goes in the hot tub before I move. 🥲


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Xizor




----------



## COUPET

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Out for dinner with my wife and girls, celebrating our 24th wedding anniversary.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Out for dinner with my wife and girls, celebrating our 24th wedding anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 16801168


Happy Anniversary!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## belok

wakemanna4 said:


> JDM LE
> 
> View attachment 16743239


What's that??


----------



## ArnoDeFrance

Daylight lumeshot and back on bracelet


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## TreeFort

At the office


----------



## georges zaslavsky

from my archives


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## georges zaslavsky

Another from the archives


----------



## Disco240




----------



## Geology Rocks

Love the creamsicle!


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Furball

So glad MotoGP summer break is over! #Aprilia


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## 4011

Adventureman said:


> What to wear today..


That Seamaster over there


----------



## LP49




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## MacTruck




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

🥵


----------



## Geology Rocks

Had some time tonight to get out the camera and take a shot of the creamsicle. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## filthyj24

Team crest.


----------



## tbensous

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> 🥵
> 
> View attachment 16818040


What's happening ? The hands are inverted ?
Nice photo !


----------



## [email protected] C

I really enjoy my less expensive watches, but sometimes I put the Omega on and it's like oooooh boy is this nice!


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

tbensous said:


> What's happening ? The hands are inverted ?
> Nice photo !


believe it or not, pure coincidence!


----------



## ELSchlotty

Happy new owner of a 300 MC











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Viseguy

Today, on a new Di Stefano strap


----------



## ELSchlotty

I seem to have a “type”










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## TreeFort




----------



## Timetolearn

Finally, I'm in....


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First pic is a pearler. 


Just another watch nerd.


----------



## TwoToneHappyness

Fitted my new OEM blue leather strap with traditional buckle today. Very pleased with the quality, comfort and look of my Seamaster compared to the bracelet I have worn it on for the last 20 years!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Viseguy

heyBJK said:


>


The white SMP sends chills down my spine. Oh, the legibility!


----------



## Titan II

Timetolearn said:


> Finally, I'm in....
> View attachment 16830126


Congratulations on your new Seamaster, and that great looking pairing!! Enjoy!!

René


----------



## FOOT SOUP




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsTimeFlies




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys..
Dave


----------



## LP49




----------



## OmegaA

It's (finally) back from servicing, and it's working beautifully.


----------



## Alwaysontime12

FOOT SOUP said:


> View attachment 16832770



My exact EDC minus a couple things but great taste sir


----------



## Shutterbug57

Here is mine. My dad bought it new. I had it restored when he gave it to me.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jeep99dad

georges zaslavsky said:


> from my archives


Beautiful


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on a USAF canvas strap. The brown dial is so hard to capture. It looks matte black or charcoal in most lights


----------



## Jeep99dad

OmegaA said:


> It's (finally) back from servicing, and it's working beautifully.
> View attachment 16838215


I wish omega brought this guy back. 
Sword hands for the win


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaA

Jeep99dad said:


> I wish omega brought this guy back.
> Sword hands for the win


They do get close in many ways with the Planet Ocean, but admittedly I'm glad they haven't brought it back. It stays special somehow, and given that there are tonnes of them on the market at reasonable prices, anyone can get into one if they want. For me, it's the best iteration of the plain diving watch from that era, even over the Rolex Sub or the Bond 2531.80, which I also owned for a few years. No applied indices, no visual distractions, a bracelet and clasp set that were the best in the category, proportions on the dial that were perfect, and yet in a size that was beautifully thin, with a refined case design and details like the subtle waves on the dial that disappear in the right light. It is perfect in so many ways, so I'd rather Omega doesn't meddle with it. Given what they did with the 321 re-release of the 'Ed White', I know they'd find a way to mess up enough details so that no one would mistake the original with the re-release; that seems to be their modus operandi.


----------



## fskywalker

Old school SM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman

White rubber, yesterday, then this Hirsch Tiger arrived…


----------



## wakemanna4




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## PFEN

@Stevaroni


----------



## DKS2375

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Waiting for their new friend Peter Blake to show up in the post this evening 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

The 2254 showed up and pairs great with a cigar on the patio. Thanks again deepcdvr 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## tbensous

deepsea03 said:


> Seamaster Sunday


I really like this Seamaster 300. I saw one in real life for the first time a couple of weeks ago. So beautiful.
Congrats. What is the movement in these ?


----------



## deepsea03

tbensous said:


> I really like this Seamaster 300. I saw one in real life for the first time a couple of weeks ago. So beautiful.
> Congrats. What is the movement in these ?


Thanks, I believe this is the cal 565 inside


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## twentytwomonk

Hoppyjr said:


>


 Soooo good. I don't know why these aren't more popular.


----------



## LP49




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Luke357




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

Seamaster NTTD on canvas for #IdontOwnaSpeedyTuesday


----------



## Davida3544

Jeep99dad said:


> Seamaster NTTD on canvas for #IdontOwnaSpeedyTuesday


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Davida3544 said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I initially hesitated with this one and no regrets


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## UFOh

So, not so funny story, I bought a used Speedmaster Mark II weekend before last and drunkenly bought a white dial Seamaster too that same night. Oh well, I'd wanted a white dial for a while so I guess not too distressing, just have to pinch pennies for a while. Then the following Monday the AD calls me to tell me that the green Seamaster I had a deposit on was in stock finally! Picked up the green this past weekend and am smitten, have a kevlar X-33 strap coming for it, hope it looks good on there.










So, now the watch box is full, it's either time to call it a day on Seamasters or buy a new watch box, time will tell (no pun intended). Definitely need to invest in a decent camera first!


----------



## OmegaA

UFOh said:


> So, not so funny story, I bought a used Speedmaster Mark II weekend before last and drunkenly bought a white dial Seamaster too that same night. Oh well, I'd wanted a white dial for a while so I guess not too distressing, just have to pinch pennies for a while. Then the following Monday the AD calls me to tell me that the green Seamaster I had a deposit on was in stock finally! Picked up the green this past weekend and am smitten, have a kevlar X-33 strap coming for it, hope it looks good on there.
> 
> View attachment 16851524
> 
> 
> So, now the watch box is full, it's either time to call it a day on Seamasters or buy a new watch box, time will tell (no pun intended). Definitely need to invest in a decent camera first!
> 
> View attachment 16851527


I vote for a new watchbox...you can never have too many Seamasters. Also, your camera work is far better than mine.

I finally got a chance to take a pic of my pair of Seamasters. They were both serviced by Omega this year, so they're 'fresh'....




























For me, these are the pinnacle of each respective design and function for that time period, so they make me happy when I can wear them. The 2254.50 is the most legible, and the 2599.80 makes the question of the hand design of the Brosnan Seamasters make sense (i.e. they are skeletonized to avoid abscuring the subdials). Maybe it's just me, but there's a part of me that is convinced that they made this design prior to the non-chronograph version (the 2531.80) and then carried over the lines; my fantasy reason is that Omega wanted to show off a diver that had a chronograph that could be used at depth, which at least was the first time Omega had engineered this. So, the blue chronograph would have been the 'star' of the show, and the non-chronograph version would just be a less expensive alternative. Again, no evidence for any of this...just a fantasy in my mind.


----------



## 4011

Just bought myself a Green SMP300 today


----------



## Loevhagen




----------



## deepsea03

4011 said:


> Just bought myself a Green SMP300 today


That’s epically awesome, congratulations


----------



## Loevhagen

Summer watch 2.0. The blue Seamaster is just spectacular in bright sun.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ELSchlotty

Cheers to the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

Will the bracelet of the newer wave dial seamasters fit the older models? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

On Zealande 

View attachment 16857815




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4011

Now on a Nato:


----------



## 8past10

Went for a hike this morning


----------



## UFOh

omegagmt said:


> Will the bracelet of the newer wave dial seamasters fit the older models?


Yes.


----------



## sathomasga

I'm not actually sure if this counts as a Seamaster. It's got the correct movement (calibre 286), the correct case reference (135.003-62-SC), and the movement serial number matches (19xxxxxx for 1962). All of those signs point to a Seamaster 30; however, it has no "Seamaster" signature on the dial or case back. There's no hippocampus either. A refinished dial might explain the lack of signature there, and I understand that there are examples of plain case backs. It doesn't bother me either way. I'm more of an enthusiast than a collector, and this is my daily wear watch. But I am curious what other foks think. Does it count as a Seamaster?










(Strap is a third-party strap I added.)


----------



## deepsea03

the one on the right today


----------



## Sugman

Going for a little contrast, today.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

Glad to be back in the club. First day with this beauty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

sathomasga said:


> I'm not actually sure if this counts as a Seamaster. It's got the correct movement (calibre 286), the correct case reference (135.003-62-SC), and the movement serial number matches (19xxxxxx for 1962). All of those signs point to a Seamaster 30; however, it has no "Seamaster" signature on the dial or case back. There's no hippocampus either. A refinished dial might explain the lack of signature there, and I understand that there are examples of plain case backs. It doesn't bother me either way. I'm more of an enthusiast than a collector, and this is my daily wear watch. But I am curious what other foks think. Does it count as a Seamaster?
> 
> View attachment 16859155
> 
> 
> (Strap is a third-party strap I added.)


Same with my Dad's watch, sathomasga. I'd also like to find out.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## tbensous




----------



## TreeFort




----------



## Relo60




----------



## filthyj24

Today a watch meant to go down got to go up, and then right back down. Fast roping, repelling and shooting while repelling was the name of the game today. I can't post pictures of the later, but it was a blast.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

No filter. Miami 🏝


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## swissra




----------



## tbensous




----------



## mhs91

Sold this last year which I regretted almost immediately - so happy to have this back on my wrist for a few weeks now


----------



## WichitaViajero

Just back from a full service, running smoothly!


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## cbouza3

Iao Valley


----------



## Luke357

Happy Labor Day weekend from the holy city


----------



## 4011

My two Seamasters
Yes I love green


----------



## omegagmt

My local Omega Boutique is awesome. They replaced my lost slider screw free of charge. Can’t believe they actually had one of these for a 24 year old watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## es335




----------



## UFOh

Just added a green NATO on the green Seamaster.


----------



## mgonz12




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Seamaster on a hot day in Jackson, Wyoming 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Seamaster on the Salt River today



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas, one of my favorite combo.


----------



## Eggsy




----------



## LP49

Loevhagen said:


> Summer watch 2.0. The blue Seamaster is just spectacular in bright sun.


Great shots! Florida?


----------



## LP49




----------



## Loevhagen

LP49 said:


> Great shots! Florida?


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Relo60




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Luke357

PO off wrist…working on my tan line


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat




----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airjoe72




----------



## LP49

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 16888061
> 
> 
> View attachment 16888068


Wow-was I ever off base. Beautiful island!!


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## karlous82




----------



## Hands90

UFOh said:


> Just added a green NATO on the green Seamaster.
> View attachment 16874945


Wow
I'm going to have to pull the trigger on some natos for mine.


----------



## nsims

I’m in the club. Love wearing this Omega Seamaster. It fits well as a daily wear in my collection. 


NS


----------



## LP49




----------



## watchman600

nsims said:


> I’m in the club. Love wearing this Omega Seamaster. It fits well as a daily wear in my collection.
> 
> 
> NS


This is an interesting model...how did you decide to get it?
I was just looking at this model in silvery/grey with the blue bezel insert and hands.
Do you love it? Thanks!


----------



## nsims

watchman600 said:


> This is an interesting model...how did you decide to get it?
> I was just looking at this model in silvery/grey with the blue bezel insert and hands.
> Do you love it? Thanks!


Well I just happened to stroll into Watches of Switzerland and just so happened to really want this badass Omega I could not afford…but came across this beauty. While she wasn’t my first choice, it’s been a great wear. I do love it. Solid and can be paired down or up with a quick strap change. 


NS


----------



## watchman600

This is the silvery Omega with the blue bezel insert and hands that caught my eye:


https://www.shopmyexchange.com/products/images/xlarge/2044084_4129.jpg


----------



## busch12

It just makes me smile when I walk back inside.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I preorder this as soon as it was announced and finally arrived beginning of August, hands down the best Seamaster ever.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I preorder this as soon as it was announced and finally arrived beginning of August, hands down the best Seamaster ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


That’s so freaking hot  I need this


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega NTTD on a canvas strap made from a USAF bag. One of my favorite combos. 
The lume on this thing is pretty nice too  


































I love this watch.


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## tbensous




----------



## lo_scrivano

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16907079


Denim shot! Never gets old.


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

heyBJK said:


>


Nice


----------



## Jeep99dad

Seamaster NTTD on the Mr. Wonderful  canvas 

Have a great Tuesday


----------



## Paulsky

Jeep99dad said:


> Seamaster NTTD on the Mr. Wonderful  canvas
> 
> Have a great Tuesday


That looks great. Could you please share the reference on that strap? Thanks.


----------



## heyBJK

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice


Thanks!


----------



## mihajlons

New arrival in my collection










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gk483

SMP on Uncle Seiko 1171 - Anyone else think as if the Seamaster 300 should've come on something similar?


----------



## omegagmt

gk483 said:


> SMP on Uncle Seiko 1171 - Anyone else think as if the Seamaster 300 should've come on something similar?
> 
> View attachment 16916358
> View attachment 16916362


Can we get a pic of the clasp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gk483

omegagmt said:


> Can we get a pic of the clasp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





omegagmt said:


> Can we get a pic of the clasp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Wouldn't mind finding an oem clasp, although this one is good to go.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Paulsky said:


> That looks great. Could you please share the reference on that strap? Thanks.


Local strapmaker. No website or stock reference.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega NTTD on the Mr Wonderful canvas


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## Teeuu

Just the other day I received a shipment from CNS watch straps so trying them out.


----------



## DougFNJ

I have been so thoroughly impressed with this watch. Enjoying it so much. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ELSchlotty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

DougFNJ said:


> I have been so thoroughly impressed with this watch. Enjoying it so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God I love this watch. This dial is one of the best designs in the dive watch industry. I don’t get tired looking at it. Hope they don’t change it much in the next update.


----------



## sickondivers




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

sickondivers said:


> View attachment 16923797


Love this one! My grail is the all gold version with champagne dial….


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Not the best shot, but it’s right where it belongs.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## LP49




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Jeep99dad

heyBJK said:


>


This is really nice


----------



## CandyHands

Locked away during port stops, my PO 8500 on a recent Caribbean cruise. I fell back in love with this watch.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## DougFNJ

Paulsky said:


> View attachment 16927813
> 
> View attachment 16927814
> 
> View attachment 16927812


Those straps look great!!! May I ask who made them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulsky

DougFNJ said:


> Those straps look great!!! May I ask who made them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure. Bas & Lokes. It’s an small Australian outfit. It’s the same strap in all the pictures. I keep meaning to get one of their ostrich leather straps but they’re damn expensive.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Sugman

sickondivers said:


> View attachment 16923797


Nice! And a Sportster in the background?


----------



## Xizor




----------



## heyBJK

Jeep99dad said:


> This is really nice


Thanks!


----------



## geniustripod




----------



## geniustripod

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16928132
> 
> View attachment 16928131


Beautiful Dial!


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

deepsea03 said:


>


FASCINATING COMBO


----------



## deepsea03

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> FASCINATING COMBO


Thank you - super comfortable strap from RSM Straps


----------



## Sugman




----------



## watchman600

deepsea03 said:


>


Is this the Forstner 1450 bracelet?
Is this your favorite bracelet for the SMP300?
I got the Uncle Seiko and wasn't happy with the "lack of weight"/flimsiness.
---
Also, is this green your favorite color?
It looks AWESOME in your pictures!
I wanted to try one on, but they were out of stock in 2 separate stores I went to.
Thanks
I have the blue.


----------



## deepsea03

watchman600 said:


> Is this the Forstner 1450 bracelet?
> Is this your favorite bracelet for the SMP300?
> I got the Uncle Seiko and wasn't happy with the "lack of weight"/flimsiness.
> ---
> Also, is this green your favorite color?
> It looks AWESOME in your pictures!
> I wanted to try one on, but they were out of stock in 2 separate stores I went to.
> Thanks
> I have the blue.


Yes, this is the Forstner version and feels substantial on the wrist, is a great fit and wears like a dream.
The green is amazing in person, changing from dark muted green to a dynamic green depending on light and angles.


----------



## RLS1851

Wore this one last wee on vacation to Denver to see my Granddaughter.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## ncjc007




----------



## graybomb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

One of the MOST photogenic watches I own. The Omega SMP300 blue
(worn on an awesome Staib "Milanese mesh" tapering bracelet):

























































----------
Question: which Omega should be next? Or is it one and done?
1. SMP300 green (but maybe too dark)
2. SMP300 grey/blue chronograph (but maybe too big and too busy)
3. Aqua Terra (find some nice color...but none screams "buy me")
4. Speedmaster racer (find some nice color...but none screams "buy me")
5. one and done


----------



## Relo60




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

mis-post...sorry! I guess I'll add a pic.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Eggsy




----------



## valuewatchguy




----------



## omegagmt

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16931481


Where did you get the hexad bracelet? That is very different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman

omegagmt said:


> Where did you get the hexad bracelet? That is very different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It definitely gives the watch a different look! I like that the angles in the bracelet are similar to the scallops on the bezel. This one’s the Hexad III. I ordered it from Strapcode.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## LP49




----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 16940894


Just gorgeous


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Copple

graybomb said:


> View attachment 16932973
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is this? Haven’t seen before and I’m always on the search for the perfect strap…


----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## busch12




----------



## graybomb

Copple said:


> What strap is this? Haven’t seen before and I’m always on the search for the perfect strap…


I got it from Cabot Watch Company. You can add (at an additional, but nominal cost) a stamp of the broad arrow or the broad arrow and part #. The strap is a little stiff, so I'm trying to loosen it up a bit.


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## SSMOKE

Unlike most, I wish the SMP 300M was a little bigger. (43 mm w/ 22mm lugs) Last week I installed the pictured OMEGA NATO for the second time and I do not want to take it off my wrist. (I also have the OEM bracelet and white Zealande.) I like the perceived dimensions (Higher off the wrist and taller lug to lug look.) that the NATO adds. (YMMV 7" > wrist.)


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## joejoe1225

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustWatchMe925




----------



## Pat450

My first proper watch I owned over 30 years ago back again


----------



## LP49




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## notlownf

I pulled over to take this


----------



## Titan II

tbensous said:


> View attachment 16910005


That is a phenomenal collection, Thierry. You have fine taste, sir!

René


----------



## Titan II

mihajlons said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty!+

René


----------



## tbensous




----------



## tbensous

Titan II said:


> That is a phenomenal collection, Thierry. You have fine taste, sir!
> 
> René


Thanks René!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.
 








Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## keisuke_z




----------



## watchman600

notlownf said:


> I pulled over to take this
> View attachment 16965397


Great pic!
What strap is that?
Do you like it?


----------



## notlownf

watchman600 said:


> Great pic!
> What strap is that?
> Do you like it?


Thanks! It's a cheap Amazon one from Ancool that i had laying around. I took the stock rubber one off as soon as i got it and I'm still trying to decide which strap to buy for it. I love it! I've run them for years on my Garmin and Seiko's and they are really soft


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

René


----------



## belok




----------



## djpharoah

Love wasting hours in this thread you guys! Has anyone tried any of the aftermarket bracelets for the SMP300 41mm (2254/2265) and gotten the Omega Adjustable clasps onto them? Seems like I need an 18mm endlink to make it work? Or better to source the 930 bracelet separately?


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Relo60




----------



## tbensous

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks good, bug wrong lug size?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


That’s awesome


----------



## om3ga_fan

tbensous said:


> Looks good, bug wrong lug size?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good eye. Yep. Long story but my town has the only privately owned OB (to my knowledge) in existence. Easier on my sanity to live with it as is, for now. Irritating, but I like the combo enough to suck it up until it can be properly sorted. Then I’ll have a 19mm bracelet for sale. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## LP49




----------



## CadillacRich

LP49 said:


> View attachment 16974737



You may want to tighten down that crown!!


----------



## say76

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s awesome


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

I finally put on this white rubber strap I got that is very comfortable and inexpensive
(it's a Zealande lookalike for about 11 bucks)
It matches the white of the hour markers,
rather than the more traditional blue rubber or leather matching the dial,
or a stainless steel bracelet matching the case.


----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## bigjaymofo




----------



## Titan II

bigjaymofo said:


> View attachment 16984064


Beautifully patinaed!!

René


----------



## OmegaA

Old pic, but wearing it now because I was missing it over the week. What a great watch...


----------



## Knicks2

Hi I’m new to the forum. A few weeks ago I decided I wanted to own a watch that didn’t require software updates or alerted me every 3 minutes. 
I picked up a Hamilton Khaki field mechanical 38mm black PVD. After a couple of days I began to think about what my next purchase would be.
I went back and forth between the SMP and Moonwatch. I ended up getting the black dial Seamaster with bracelet. I’m not a fan of bracelets so I purchased a Zealande strap and a Crown & Buckle nato. I know I could have saved money buying the rubber strap configuration but I I like having the bracelet as an option. 
Im now thinking about the next purchase which will likely be the Speedmaster Moonwatch. I’ve always wondered why people own several watches. I understand now.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Nomateus

Hey everyone, I'm new on this forum! Since I own one vintage Seamaster from 1961 and current version of Omega Speedmaster I decided that I need to purchase a new Seamaster 300M as well! Can't decide between these two colors for over a month now.. I have a small wrist, 16.8 cm. In my opinion white looks good only on a black rubber whereas black dial version can look great both on a rubber strap and a bracelet. I'm a bracelet guy most of the times but due to the size of this watch (and my wrist) I would only wear it on a rubber strap. Which version do you think is the best? On photos below the watch is too close to my hand because I didn't fasten my bracelets/straps. I was almost sure that I only want the white one but now I'm leaning towards the black..


----------



## John Frum

If always on rubber, the white IMO


----------



## pdaigle

Nomateus said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new on this forum! Since I own one vintage Seamaster from 1961 and current version of Omega Speedmaster I decided that I need to purchase a new Seamaster 300M as well! Can't decide between these two colors for over a month now.. I have a small wrist, 16.8 cm. In my opinion white looks good only on a black rubber whereas black dial version can look great both on a rubber strap and a bracelet. I'm a bracelet guy most of the times but due to the size of this watch (and my wrist) I would only wear it on a rubber strap. Which version do you think is the best? On photos below the watch is too close to my hand because I didn't fasten my bracelets/straps. I was almost sure that I only want the white one but now I'm leaning towards the black..
> 
> View attachment 16987075
> View attachment 16987073
> View attachment 16987074
> View attachment 16987076


Personally, I love the black as it goes with anything and everything!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

In SF for work this week. 



















Also tried on this awesome piece and really like it. Fits me very well and the rubber/leather strap is very supple. A big watch, but does not feel heavy at all to me. 





















Tried on some other Swatch Group goodness. 



























The Breguet dials are incredible. Their guilloche is stunning in person. I love the coining on the edge of the case. 

This one really sings to me. 41mm so fits me very well. Also comes with a rose gold double push button double fold deployant. This could be the watch I strive for. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Jeep99dad

NTTD


----------



## LP49




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

NTTD Matera Vibes with the Classic Bond Seamaster


----------



## ssitu001

Jeep99dad said:


> NTTD


wow


----------



## Jeep99dad

ssitu001 said:


> wow


Thanks. I have a nice red leather coming for it at some point and can’t wait


----------



## watchman600

Update: well, the cheap $11 dollar Aliexpress white rubber watch strap got dirty
after just 2 wears...and I can't get it clean! I tried soaking it in soapy water,
using a toothbrush with liquid hand soap, scrubbing it with a "miracle sponge"
my wife gave me, and it doesn't come out.
Sooooo, the "cheap" watch strap turned out to be really quite "expensive",
since it cost me over $5 dollars each wear!

I found what I think is a very high quality, caoutchouc vulcanized rubber strap
from 02straps that will form fit the Omega SMP300 for $60 bucks.
I emailed him and asked if he has a white one for me to buy, so we'll see.
But, if I am able to wear it 100 times
(because it is good quality and easily cleanable),
then that is only 60 cents a wear.
I didn't want to pay so much/$60 bucks for a rubber strap, but it might be worth it.
I'm definitely not willing to pay triple that/$175 for Zealande
or quadruple that for a RubberB strap/$240. Thoughts?


----------



## SSMOKE

No offense at all, but I never understood paying thousands for a watch and then putting that same expensive watch on a cheap strap. I would guess that strap being stained and now mostly worthless is much better than the watch falling off, becoming lost forever and / or damaged. FWIW I put my white Seamaster 300M on a white Zealande months ago. When it gets dirty it cleans up, nearly effortlessly with a Magic Eraser. I'll be curious to know if the 02straps works out.


----------



## SSMOKE




----------



## watchman600

SSMOKE said:


> No offense at all, but I never understood paying thousands for a watch and then putting that same expensive watch on a cheap strap. I would guess that strap being stained and now mostly worthless is much better than the watch falling off, becoming lost forever and / or damaged. FWIW I put my white Seamaster 300M on a white Zealande months ago. When it gets dirty it cleans up, nearly effortlessly with a Magic Eraser. I'll be curious to know if the 02straps works out.


No offense taken. And FWIW, my wife says that ALL rubber straps, no matter how much they cost, make the Omega look cheap, and she prefers it on a bracelet, or at the very least, a nice leather strap. And I have both, but I like variety, and think the white rubber strap on the blue Omega looks good. I will let you know if that strap works out...I'm still waiting for him to get back to me
about having a white one. If he does for $60 then I will probably get it.

The answer to your question is that I thought the cheap rubber strap wouldn't be so different to the Zealande strap, since on Aliexpress it said FKM vulcanized rubber, and that is what it says the Zealande strap is made out of. Now, I realize it was probably a lie.

But I still think that there is a VERY, VERY large markup on the cost of a rubber strap, which is just a pretty low-tech piece of rubber that comes out of a mold.
So, for the same basic item, I can't understand "over-paying" by several multiples.
It should NOT cost $175 or $240. That is very expensive for what it is,
even though it is going on a watch costing several thousands of dollars.


----------



## SaMaster14

Halloween NATO!


----------



## MmmBacon




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Sugman




----------



## watchman600

One of my favorite straps...
the Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather with deployant clasp:


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## kevintari

New member of the club here!


----------



## watchman600

@kevintari Welcome. It's a beauty.
How did you pick that one, as your first Omega?


----------



## Marine73




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #LosAngeles #HD1200







*


----------



## Cblock406

@sickondivers That looks amazing!

Threw my SMP back on an Erika strap last night, really like how it wears.


----------



## sickondivers

Cblock406 said:


> @sickondivers That looks amazing!
> 
> Threw my SMP back on an Erika strap last night, really like how it wears.


Blue SMP ! Outstanding


----------



## Phlyers13

Unfortunately, it didnt lead us to victory last night.


----------



## Morlock




----------



## Morlock




----------



## tbensous




----------



## filthyj24

Guard duty at the hospital. 1 hour and 45 minutes to go.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Cblock406 said:


> @sickondivers That looks amazing!
> 
> Threw my SMP back on an Erika strap last night, really like how it wears.


Wow! That second pic makes the waves on the dial look like actual water! Great shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

Phlyers13 said:


> Unfortunately, it didnt lead us to victory last night.
> 
> View attachment 17010570


No worries. Phillies are gonna win Saturday in Houston.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Philip_Marlowe




----------



## LP49

heyBJK said:


>


Strap? Very nice.


----------



## LP49




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sometimes the light just hits these blued hands just right











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Well, I had convinced myself I needed another 2541 after selling mine last year. It arrived today and is up for sale today. The Bond was my first Omega and first luxury watch and will always have special place in my heart but the schwerty just more my style. I find the sword hands much easier to read and love the vintage, milsub dial.


----------



## heyBJK

LP49 said:


> Strap? Very nice.


Thanks! Calf leather from B&R Bands.


----------



## LP49

heyBJK said:


> Thanks! Calf leather from B&R Bands.


Just ordered one. Thanks!


----------



## Jeep99dad

SSMOKE said:


> No offense at all, but I never understood paying thousands for a watch and then putting that same expensive watch on a cheap strap. I would guess that strap being stained and now mostly worthless is much better than the watch falling off, becoming lost forever and / or damaged. FWIW I put my white Seamaster 300M on a white Zealande months ago. When it gets dirty it cleans up, nearly effortlessly with a Magic Eraser. I'll be curious to know if the 02straps works out.


Zealande makes a quality strap for sure


----------



## Jeep99dad

Omega SMP NTTD on red canvas


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

The longer the Bond sticks around the more inclined I am to just keep it. Call me crazy but I wish I had the technical ability to swap the second hands. I think the orange color would look awesome on my 2264. Also, I didn't realize how beat up my 64 was until getting the second Bond, it truly is my beater/tool watch.


----------



## WatchThinker




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

Did I choose correctly?


----------



## Paulsky




----------



## tbensous

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> Did I choose correctly?
> View attachment 17026061
> View attachment 17026060
> View attachment 17026059


Perfect pair ! Perfect wrist shot !


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Teppka




----------



## loyal_alligator

New gator strap!


----------



## DougFNJ

loyal_alligator said:


> New gator strap!
> 
> View attachment 17028153
> View attachment 17028154


Is that from Omega?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loyal_alligator

DougFNJ said:


> Is that from Omega?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's a Hirsch strap.


----------



## WatchThinker

I like how the “cream-colored” nature of the dial really shows up in daylight. More and more, this watch is becoming my daily companion. Four months in and it is growing on me even more.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Snowmaster











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedonn007

*







*


----------



## LP49




----------



## tbensous




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Sneakywheels

What is the best way to date my 2531.80 and figure out which of the automatic movements is in it?


----------



## pdaigle

Sneakywheels said:


> What is the best way to date my 2531.80 and figure out which of the automatic movements is in it?
> View attachment 17033076


99.9% sure that it has the 1120 movement in it as the 2220.80 was the one that look almost the same except for applied indicies and the 2500 movement. As for dating it....there are some sites that say you can do it via serial number but not sure that's 100% reliable.


----------



## filthyj24

Beauty,









and the Beast


----------



## Titan II

tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 17031661


The waves on that dial are enough to make a person seasick.🌊🌊🌊🌊🌊

Nice capture!

René


----------



## Gargamel35




----------



## mannal

Wrong thread


----------



## Sloopjohnb

Couchdiving


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Gargamel35 said:


> View attachment 17034455


Wow that blue dial! Really nice shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## OmegaA

Sorry for the horrible quality of the pics as always...I can never seem to take good shots when it's not daylight out. A week or so ago, I put the 2599.80 on the sharkskin strap that I used to put on the 2531.80, but I've just never taken a pic of this configuration before. So:




























I love it as an alternative, and I'll be admittedly gutted when the strap inevitably gives way. So far as I can tell, they're not replaceable (as Hirsch hasn't made this strap for decades now). Such is life.










Hope everyone is doing well and in good health!


----------



## Teppka

B&W


----------



## Teppka

OmegaA said:


> Sorry for the horrible quality of the pics as always...I can never seem to take good shots when it's not daylight out. A week or so ago, I put the 2599.80 on the sharkskin strap that I used to put on the 2531.80, but I've just never taken a pic of this configuration before. So:
> 
> View attachment 17039940
> 
> 
> View attachment 17039941
> 
> 
> View attachment 17039942
> 
> 
> I love it as an alternative, and I'll be admittedly gutted when the strap inevitably gives way. So far as I can tell, they're not replaceable (as Hirsch hasn't made this strap for decades now). Such is life.
> 
> View attachment 17039946
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and in good health!


Hey, just a few tips about taking photos if I may. Make sure you will not take pictures under direct sunlight or any direct light source. Also check what “rule of thirds” means and you should have pretty good photos coming up


----------



## OmegaA

Teppka said:


> Hey, just a few tips about taking photos if I may. Make sure you will not take pictures under direct sunlight or any direct light source. Also check what “rule of thirds” means and you should have pretty good photos coming up


I appreciate it Teppka; most of my watch pics are done in haste, admittedly, without great equipment or lighting. I'll never be able to match the pics I see on this forum, so I take mine more for documentation/information purposes than for the sheer beauty that is possible with the art of photography; I leave that to those who have the right equipment and the time to carefully plan and execute the picture.


----------



## Teppka

OmegaA said:


> I appreciate it Teppka; most of my watch pics are done in haste, admittedly, without great equipment or lighting. I'll never be able to match the pics I see on this forum, so I take mine more for documentation/information purposes than for the sheer beauty that is possible with the art of photography; I leave that to those who have the right equipment and the time to carefully plan and execute the picture.


That’s the point, you don’t need any equipment. Just your smartphone and few basic rules of photography. Cheers.


----------



## OmegaA

Teppka said:


> That’s the point, you don’t need any equipment. Just your smartphone and few basic rules of photography. Cheers.


I'm fortunate in life that I don't require the use of a 'smart'phone for work or play, and thus don't have one. Therefore, I would definitely need up-to-date equipment, or at least a camera that could accept different lenses and filters. Such is life...


----------



## WatchThinker




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## tbensous

The Suave Entrepreneur said:


> View attachment 17045439
> View attachment 17045440
> View attachment 17045441


Always excellent shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Budman2k

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 17049626


Never get tired of seeing that one!


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Paulsky

Just received the Bas and Lokes tan strap. Looks pretty cool imho.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

Bas and Lokes strap Looks Good 👍😊


----------



## HRLIEBE




----------



## Teppka




----------



## Cstokes23

I’m quite partial to the faded second hand!


----------



## filthyj24

Cstokes23 said:


> I’m quite partial to the faded second hand!


That's one of the best looking 2541s I've ever seen.


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Jeep99dad

Walk with Magnus, World Cup, stuff myself with leftovers are my plans for my day off  and I’ll do it all with the NTTD in honor of Omega’s latest Bond 60th anniversary SMP release.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## LP49




----------



## Teppka

Cstokes23 said:


> I’m quite partial to the faded second hand!


Now this is awesome. Which model number is it exactly?


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur




----------



## anonymousmoose

iPhone 14 Pro Camera is good. I'm still bad at taking the photos


----------



## anonymousmoose

OMEGAFORCE said:


> View attachment 17050142


Amazing photo. How did you capture the equestrian dial without the annoying reflection ?


----------



## OMEGAFORCE

anonymousmoose said:


> Amazing photo. How did you capture the equestrian dial without the annoying reflection ?


Thanks anonymous
Nothing special just the right light and the right angle


----------



## MackyP

LP49 said:


> View attachment 17058806


Why do I always see pictures like these when my 300m is on bracelet? lol... Looks so good in the black rubber.


----------



## [email protected]

LP49 said:


> View attachment 17058806


The balance of white and black is just so perfect here. Rubber strap also!


----------



## tbensous




----------



## Paulsky




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Modern milsubs.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## WatchThinker




----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt

Now on a Forstner bullet bracelet. Takes this watch to a whole new level. Very similar to the updated Speedmaster bracelet. Love the taper to the clasp. GAME CHANGER! 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## ThaWatcher

On a mesh bracelet.


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## omegagmt

Still wearing this. Lovin’ the bracelet.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## tbensous




----------



## paulie8777

omegagmt said:


> Now on a Forstner bullet bracelet. Takes this watch to a whole new level. Very similar to the updated Speedmaster bracelet. Love the taper to the clasp. GAME CHANGER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

@omegagmt,
That bracelet looks great on your watch. I just picked up Forstner’s President bracelet for mine. Really happy with result. Great build quality and comfort. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## delmar39

I’ve seen a few Seamaster/leather strap combos on here, all look good. I have a couple of handmade leather straps for mine with quick release pins but every time I switch to them they just don’t feel right so I always switch back to the original bracelet. Anyone else feel the same??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

NTTD still on the red canvas


----------



## FL410

Pressing my latest acquisition into work duty…


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Still hard to believe this is my backyard!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Still hard to believe this is my backyard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow  it’s awesome


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  it’s awesome


Thank you. Recently moved here and am blessed to be able to call it home. And have nice watches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

delmar39 said:


> I’ve seen a few Seamaster/leather strap combos on here, all look good. I have a couple of handmade leather straps for mine with quick release pins but every time I switch to them they just don’t feel right so I always switch back to the original bracelet. Anyone else feel the same??


I've tried my SMP300 blue on a Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather strap.
They work pretty well together...
it's a navy blue strap with quick release and deployant clasp.
I wear it for a while. BUT it's not quite right...the colors don't perfectly go together.

I got a Staib Milanese mesh bracelet, and that works pretty well. I like it.
BUT again, I feel it's not quite right....
maybe because it isn't form-fitting, I don't know.

I MAY try the Forstner's president bracelet with better clasp,
but am holding off for now
(because it is so expensive - relative to what I usually pay for straps).

It came on a pretty nice blue rubber strap, but it didn't feel like the perfect strap...
it didn't feel special enough for this amazing watch.

I am trying now a form-fitting, supposedly superior quality
white rubber strap from 02straps.
We'll see.
I will post pictures of it tomorrow.
Hopefully, this will be a long-term solution,
because it is quite hard to put the spring bars in place
when it's a form-fitting strap that is not quick release.


----------



## delmar39

watchman600 said:


> I've tried my SMP300 blue on a Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather strap.
> They work pretty well together...
> it's a navy blue strap with quick release and deployant clasp.
> I wear it for a while. BUT it's not quite right...the colors don't perfectly go together.
> 
> I got a Staib Milanese mesh bracelet, and that works pretty well. I like it.
> BUT again, I feel it's not quite right....
> maybe because it isn't form-fitting, I don't know.
> 
> I MAY try the Forstner's president bracelet with better clasp,
> but am holding off for now
> (because it is so expensive - relative to what I usually pay for straps).
> 
> It came on a pretty nice blue rubber strap, but it didn't feel like the perfect strap...
> it didn't feel special enough for this amazing watch.
> 
> I am trying now a form-fitting, supposedly superior quality
> white rubber strap from 02straps.
> We'll see.
> I will post pictures of it tomorrow.
> Hopefully, this will be a long-term solution,
> because it is quite hard to put the spring bars in place
> when it's a form-fitting strap that is not quick release.


Hope you find a combo that works. I have a Badalassi veg tan leather strap for my 42mm Omega SMP, which does work pretty well and also a Staib tapering mesh. I actually really like the updated bracelet on the new SMP, it’s got a modern feel to it and it’s what makes it a Seamaster rather than going for a tapering oyster type bracelet. It’s just nice to play around with different combos. Leather straps work better on my SMP 2254.50, but again the original tapering speedy bracelet fits a treat. I guess leather straps work best in colder weather. Look forward to the pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

Finally on my wrist...I *love* the look of this "not so common"
white rubber strap matched with this beautiful blue watch!
It fits great and really brings out the white hour markers,
making this a great pairing, imo.

Hopefully, the caoutchouc or cauothouc vulcanized rubber
(a super weird word that I don't know how to spell or even what it means),
really is a superior strap - higher in quality and strength than regular vulcanized rubber, (which is what David the owner of 02straps claims),
and that it will hold up for a long time and not stain
(unlike the cheap aliexpress one which stained very quickly,
and I couldn't scrub the marks off).


----------



## delmar39

watchman600 said:


> Finally on my wrist...I *love* the look of this "not so common"
> white rubber strap matched with this beautiful blue watch!
> It fits great and really brings out the white hour markers,
> making this a great pairing, imo.
> 
> Hopefully, the caoutchouc or cauothouc vulcanized rubber
> (a super weird word that I don't know how to spell or even what it means),
> really is a superior strap - higher in quality and strength than regular vulcanized rubber, (which is what David the owner of 02straps claims),
> and that it will hold up for a long time and not stain
> (unlike the cheap aliexpress one which stained very quickly,
> and I couldn't scrub the marks off).
> View attachment 17083062
> View attachment 17083064
> View attachment 17083066
> 
> 
> View attachment 17083072
> View attachment 17083073
> View attachment 17083076
> View attachment 17083082
> View attachment 17083083


Certainly different to the norm as you say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

@delmar39 My wife doesn't think that an expensive, nice watch 
belongs on a rubber strap, no matter how nice that rubber strap is.
She thinks it looks ridiculous, and heavily favors a stainless steel bracelet.
But I *like* that it's a little different.


----------



## sycopupy

Representing, old and new


----------



## delmar39

watchman600 said:


> @delmar39 My wife doesn't think that an expensive, nice watch
> belongs on a rubber strap, no matter how nice that rubber strap is.
> She thinks it looks ridiculous, and heavily favors a stainless steel bracelet.
> But I *like* that it's a little different.


Well it is a dive watch and so a rubber strap is perfectly fine. I don’t generally wear a rubber strap, it’s either a leather, steel or NATO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Did you know (I didn’t)? “Omega has also included a red section at the base of the valve to indicate when it is open. This provides a reminder to wearers to close it before diving.”











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOT SOUP

Two watch combo


----------



## Sugman

View attachment 17082844



usmc_k9_vet said:


> Still hard to believe this is my backyard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning. That’s gorgeous…looks cold, though. I have a friend in Montana that has the same “I can’t believe it” thoughts about his place. He says the fly fishing and winter sports are awesome. And he says the lack of humidity makes the cold not so bad. I’ve heard, “It’s a dry heat,” but never heard anybody else talk about it being a dry cold (makes sense, though).


----------



## paulie8777

watchman600 said:


> I've tried my SMP300 blue on a Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather strap.
> They work pretty well together...
> it's a navy blue strap with quick release and deployant clasp.
> I wear it for a while. BUT it's not quite right...the colors don't perfectly go together.
> 
> I got a Staib Milanese mesh bracelet, and that works pretty well. I like it.
> BUT again, I feel it's not quite right....
> maybe because it isn't form-fitting, I don't know.
> 
> I MAY try the Forstner's president bracelet with better clasp,
> but am holding off for now
> (because it is so expensive - relative to what I usually pay for straps).
> 
> It came on a pretty nice blue rubber strap, but it didn't feel like the perfect strap...
> it didn't feel special enough for this amazing watch.
> 
> I am trying now a form-fitting, supposedly superior quality
> white rubber strap from 02straps.
> We'll see.
> I will post pictures of it tomorrow.
> Hopefully, this will be a long-term solution,
> because it is quite hard to put the spring bars in place
> when it's a form-fitting strap that is not quick release.


Omega has some nice leather straps that look good on the SMP, I think. 

As to the Forstner President - I love it. 

It is super comfy and I love the way it looks. Pricy, yes. But, it’s def on of my favorite straps/bracelets for the SMP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Still hard to believe this is my backyard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That is such a nice view. I’m happy for you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdaigle

Sugman said:


> View attachment 17082844
> 
> 
> Stunning. That’s gorgeous…looks cold, though. I have a friend in Montana that has the same “I can’t believe it” thoughts about his place. He says the fly fishing and winter sports are awesome. And he says the lack of humidity makes the cold not so bad. I’ve heard, “It’s a dry heat,” but never heard anybody else talk about it being a dry cold (makes sense, though).


Living in the Houston area all my life I can say that yes, a dry cold (not something we get here in Houston) is MUCH better than the humidity ridden cold weather we get. I've had many people who have visited talk about how a 30-40 degree cold can feel worse just due to the humidity here.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sugman said:


> View attachment 17082844
> 
> 
> Stunning. That’s gorgeous…looks cold, though. I have a friend in Montana that has the same “I can’t believe it” thoughts about his place. He says the fly fishing and winter sports are awesome. And he says the lack of humidity makes the cold not so bad. I’ve heard, “It’s a dry heat,” but never heard anybody else talk about it being a dry cold (makes sense, though).


That’s actually spot on. It is a dry cold. It does get very cold here (down to 0 degrees Fahrenheit pretty frequently), but when it’s very cold a lot of times it means there’s a clear blue sky, so the sun feels great reflecting off of the snow. 

There’s also really good fly fishing here and we are a 20 minute drive to Targhee ski resort, so there’s definitely plenty to do outside. Lots of awesome hikes all over as well. You can also get to Jackson Hole in about 40 minutes and Yellowstone National Park is only 50 miles from us. 

I have a lot to explore!



paulie8777 said:


> Wow. That is such a nice view. I’m happy for you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. We got a bit lucky to find the place we did when we found it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhs91




----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

perfection.


----------



## Madrossi

FOOT SOUP said:


> Two watch combo
> View attachment 17084633


Nice!! Here's mine:


----------



## SEX




----------



## watchman600

I finally removed the SMP300 from my wrist today...(usually I change every day).
I like the look of the white rubber strap on it and think it works very well.
Such a different look and different feel...that it was like a "mini-honeymoon"!!


----------



## filthyj24

I can't believe I waited this long to try a paratrooper strap.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Teppka




----------



## LP49




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## MmmBacon




----------



## Teppka




----------



## watchman600

@Teppka This looks better than it is, imo.
The tapering President 1450 bracelet looks AMAZING on the SMP300.
But I was very surprised and *unhappy* with the way it felt so flimsy 
and it didn't fit well either, even somehow coming off while I was wearing it twice!
---
I will eventually get the Forstner's President 1450 bracelet, 
that should be a lot better made and be a higher quality bracelet.


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Snowmaster











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timepieceofmind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka

watchman600 said:


> @Teppka This looks better than it is, imo.
> The tapering President 1450 bracelet looks AMAZING on the SMP300.
> But I was very surprised and *unhappy* with the way it felt so flimsy
> and it didn't fit well either, even somehow coming off while I was wearing it twice!
> ---
> I will eventually get the Forstner's President 1450 bracelet,
> that should be a lot better made and be a higher quality bracelet.


I purchased 2 bracelets from Uncle and during installation had an issue with one end link of the bracelet you see on the picture. Probably the spring bar channel wasn’t machined exactly to the spec so one end of the spring bar didn’t get in. However I was lucky to spot it as otherwise it looked like bracelet is installed fine. This is probably why you had it coming off if that was the case with you. I had to use a loupe to confirm it. Then informed Uncle Straps about it and after few email exchanges they sent me two free replacement end links which snapped into place at once. Very happy so far.

I don’t have Forstner bracelets and can’t say how they feel, but reading reviews my understanding is they feel somewhat similar to Uncle 1450 model. Considering the price I paid for mine, I am happy with it’s quality and how it feels so far. And with milled double buckle clasp it’s the closest version to the Omega one. I don’t expect any of the aftermarket bracelets feel similar to Omega ones. But I agree with you that it looks amazing on SM300.


----------



## filthyj24

Up in the mat room at work.


----------



## piumach

watchman600 said:


> @Teppka This looks better than it is, imo.
> The tapering President 1450 bracelet looks AMAZING on the SMP300.
> But I was very surprised and *unhappy* with the way it felt so flimsy
> and it didn't fit well either, even somehow coming off while I was wearing it twice!
> ---
> I will eventually get the Forstner's President 1450 bracelet,
> that should be a lot better made and be a higher quality bracelet.


If the US1450 feel flimsy to you, then do not waste money buying the Forstner version... it's similar (actually, a little even more due to the first 2 links with spring extension on one side of the clasp). The only reason to prefer the 1450 Forstner over the US is the end links design, more closer to the Omega version (US end links for this model are flatter and does not look good once installed).
I have a NOS genuine 1450 and it's way more flimsy than both current amk version 
It's a design from the 80's, but it's one of the most comfortable they ever made.

Inviato dal mio CPH2207 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600

@piumach Thank you.
Honestly, I am really enjoying it on this high quality white rubber strap!
And I have the Staib Milanese mesh bracelet,
so I might just be done, between these two.
Maybe Strapcode's form-fitting tapering bracelet they call Hexad3 
will feel "more substantial". (I have Strapcode's Bandoleer bracelet that I love).








20mm Hexad III Watch Band for Omega Seamaster 42mm, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp


316L stainless steel Hexad with a curved solid end piece, This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.0mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Adventureman




----------



## kentheevil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka




----------



## Donerix

Fresh in from Malaysia via Florida and Illinois (2 week trip to Nicaragua) and I love it.
Threw it on a Miltat Winghead mesh thinking I wouldn't like the original bracelet but somehow it just completes the watch. Will probably go back to OEM (also so comfortable) at least until my Forstner 1450 gets here:


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Relo60




----------



## nyy101

which looks better on my wrist? Rubber or bracelet?


----------



## Donerix

I really like this Watchdives (Amazon) dark navy blue nylon-rubber strap. Comfortable and light and very inexpensive:


----------



## Teppka




----------



## Donerix




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Bobthekelpy




----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## Donerix

Something different for the evening (it's a bit too chilly to still jump in the pool so leather is ok):


----------



## Jeep99dad

NTTD on canvas tonight


----------



## Jeep99dad

OMEGAFORCE said:


> View attachment 17108543


Love this


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

a perfect pairing. Vintage bond vibes.


----------



## Jeep99dad

Still have the NTTD on this morning. I Love it on the red canvas and very appropriate for Christmas  so I decided to wait to change strap on it and I’ll get it on leather next week


----------



## Sugman

So many different kinds of Seamasters...


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMEGAFORCE




----------



## RadiumWatches

Donerix said:


> View attachment 17106358
> 
> 
> View attachment 17106359


Beautiful combo. Where did you get the shark mesh bracelet?


----------



## Paulsky

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## filthyj24

Merry Christmas!


----------



## MarMar3690




----------



## A4A




----------



## Donerix

Christmas gift to myself: an early morning solo round of golf:








Good start and I ended up shooting par for the first time ever 
Excuse the dust, but it was a great bunker shot on the last hole ...


----------



## LP49




----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Post Christmas lounging











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Suave Entrepreneur

aqua terra strap on 300m Diver


----------



## Donerix




----------



## Jeep99dad

I don’t own a Speedy so no SpeedyTuesday here but I do have the awesome Omega Seamaster NTTD. I finally removed the canvas and mounted it on an old Horween Natural Chromexcel leather strap. I like this setup for the cold winter season 

Have a great day.


----------



## Maddog1970

Jeep99dad said:


> I don’t own a Speedy so no SpeedyTuesday here but I do have the awesome Omega Seamaster NTTD. I finally removed the canvas and mounted it on an old Horween Natural Chromexcel leather strap. I like this setup for the cold winter season
> 
> Have a great day.


Have loved the NTTD from afar since released, but my AD now has BOTH in stock (nato and mesh strap), and I may have to go take a peak!
But then the question becomes, can it exist along side my SMP, or will the SMP need to go?
We will see……


----------



## Jeep99dad

Maddog1970 said:


> Have loved the NTTD from afar since released, but my AD now has BOTH in stock (nato and mesh strap), and I may have to go take a peak!
> But then the question becomes, can it exist along side my SMP, or will the SMP need to go?
> We will see……
> View attachment 17119340


I would definitely check it out in person and see if they’ll let you walk outside to see it in the daylight rather than the stores horrible lighting. I went with the nato because didn’t like the mesh, how it fell straight down the sides of the wrist and it didn’t feel all that impressive for an extra $1100 (that’s another watch ). I also knew I’d wear it on my canvas and leather so I opted to save the $1100 difference. 
As for your SMP, given it is also a black dial and bezel And a no wave dial, it may indeed be redundant. I’ll say I’m considering adding another SMP, but it’d be the white dial on rubber or Nekton most likely so different enough


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Suspenders

Maddog1970 said:


> Have loved the NTTD from afar since released, but my AD now has BOTH in stock (nato and mesh strap), and I may have to go take a peak!
> But then the question becomes, can it exist along side my SMP, or will the SMP need to go?
> We will see……
> View attachment 17119340


I recently picked it up and I love it. Tried it on alongside the SMP a number of times including a Planet Ocean. 

They are all beautiful watches but I’m happy with my choice. 

I think it looks fabulous in all lighting. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## rc2300156

Donerix said:


> View attachment 17106358
> 
> 
> View attachment 17106359


I love this combo. Makes a completely different watch 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsingh0317

In the caves of Phuket Thailand


----------



## nmadd

DuckaDiesel said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This looks absolutely incredible!


----------



## Philip_Marlowe




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 17119890
> 
> View attachment 17119889


Very nice combo. What strap is that please?


----------



## Donerix




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ELSchlotty

Perfect way to start New Year’s Eve weekend - cheers to all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad J 89

mthwatch said:


> Thanks to you all for your input on this little card we're about to give out...
> 
> Post here if you own a Seamaster - of any kind and any date of production. No exclusions. I know there was a lot of interest in a "Seamaster Professional" club...so I guess we'll have to have one too! Why not?
> 
> Just post a pic of your Seamaster here and we'll give you a card - and you can do what you like with it. I've seen a couple people use it in their signatures and I think it looks really good. If you need help resizing it to fit, let me know.
> 
> I'll get the bal rolling....and I finally get my own card!
> 
> Mike
> 
> This is my new 45.5mm PO on stainless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my club membership!





mthwatch said:


> Thanks to you all for your input on this little card we're about to give out...
> 
> Post here if you own a Seamaster - of any kind and any date of production. No exclusions. I know there was a lot of interest in a "Seamaster Professional" club...so I guess we'll have to have one too! Why not?
> 
> Just post a pic of your Seamaster here and we'll give you a card - and you can do what you like with it. I've seen a couple people use it in their signatures and I think it looks really good. If you need help resizing it to fit, let me know.
> 
> I'll get the bal rolling....and I finally get my own card!
> 
> Mike
> 
> This is my new 45.5mm PO on stainless...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my club membership!


Just bought this mid size SMP from a great seller on this forum. It’s my first Omega! Thanks


----------



## Donerix

Bored last night sitting in the car waiting for an after midnight flight to arrive. My "the name is Bond" shot. Loving the new Forstner President bracelet BTW:










Almost the same shirt:


----------



## John Frum

Forstner Model J


----------



## Jack1775




----------



## Donerix

The Forstner 1450 President turns this 90's icon into a timeless classic. 









Gave it an overnight baby oil bath and now it feels silky smooth.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Donerix

Back in it's natural habitat:


----------



## Chad J 89

ELSchlotty said:


> Perfect way to start New Year’s Eve weekend - cheers to all
> View attachment 17125840
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can’t decide what I like better, your Omega or cigar lol. Happy New Year!


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## Relo60




----------



## Cblock406




----------



## Krish47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix




----------



## anonymousmoose




----------



## Donerix




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Donerix




----------



## LP49




----------



## sickondivers

*OMEGA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Donerix

Enjoying the taper:


----------



## om3ga_fan

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExtraDriver




----------



## belok

Donerix said:


> Enjoying the taper:
> 
> View attachment 17141416


Can you take few more pictures on the wrist from different angles and distances with this bracelet?


----------



## ncjc007




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tbensous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Sugman




----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## klongy




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Jeep99dad

This was a great buy for me last year. I love this watch and it’s very strap friendly. I like the darker Ti case and it’s so light and comfortable on the wrist too.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## TimWalters

New member 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

